# If Negros Had Been Left To Their Own Devices...



## Vastator

They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.

"Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon


----------



## rightwinger

Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa


----------



## Fenton Lum

White guilt thread.


----------



## TheOldSchool

rightwinger said:


> Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa


Next, the OP will say Native Americans should be grateful too


----------



## Fenton Lum

TheOldSchool said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the OP will say Native Americans should be grateful too
Click to expand...

Everyone we've oppressed and genocided out of functional existence should be, why, we're exceptional!


----------



## konradv

Vastator said:


> Thomas Dixon


Which one?

Thomas Dixon - Wikipedia


----------



## Vastator

rightwinger said:


> Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa


Indeed.


----------



## Vastator

Fenton Lum said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the OP will say Native Americans should be grateful too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone we've oppressed and genocided out of functional existence should be, why, we're exceptional!
Click to expand...

"We've"?  Do share your genocidal exploits with the class.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vastator said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the OP will say Native Americans should be grateful too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone we've oppressed and genocided out of functional existence should be, why, we're exceptional!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We've"?  Do share your genocidal exploits with the class.
Click to expand...

"We" as in america, but you know that.  Your society was founded on this stuff.


----------



## rightwinger

Vastator said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
Click to expand...

So if you have something of value and don't realize it
I am justified in taking it


----------



## Vastator

rightwinger said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you have something of value and don't realize it
> I am justified in taking it
Click to expand...

They were given more in return,  than anything they have offered the world. And "yes"; if have the ability to take it from me...


----------



## K9Buck

Vastator said:


> Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light.



You're a pathetic embarrassment.  Please slither back into the sewer.


----------



## Vastator

Fenton Lum said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the OP will say Native Americans should be grateful too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone we've oppressed and genocided out of functional existence should be, why, we're exceptional!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We've"?  Do share your genocidal exploits with the class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We" as in america, but you know that.  Your society was founded on this stuff.
Click to expand...

And it is the envy of the world...


----------



## impuretrash

A more interesting question is what would the world be like today without white europeans at all?


----------



## Vastator

K9Buck said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a pathetic embarrassment.  Please slither back into the sewer.
Click to expand...

Triggered a cuck I see...  None the less.  Do you have anything to contribute to the OP?  Or are you just here for the virtue signaling?


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vastator said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the OP will say Native Americans should be grateful too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone we've oppressed and genocided out of functional existence should be, why, we're exceptional!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We've"?  Do share your genocidal exploits with the class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We" as in america, but you know that.  Your society was founded on this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is the envy of the world...
Click to expand...

Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.


----------



## The Irish Ram

You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:


Out of the night that covers me,   
  Black as the Pit from pole to pole,   
I thank whatever gods may be   
  For my unconquerable soul.   

In the fell clutch of circumstance
  I have not winced nor cried aloud.   
Under the bludgeonings of chance   
  My head is bloody, but unbowed.   

Beyond this place of wrath and tears   
  Looms but the Horror of the shade,
And yet the menace of the years   
  Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.   

_*It matters not how strait the gate,   
  How charged with punishments the scroll*_,   
I am the master of my fate:
I am the captain of my soul.


----------



## Vastator

K9Buck said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a pathetic embarrassment.  Please slither back into the sewer.
Click to expand...

Sewer systems were also invented by whites...  What are the odds...?


----------



## Vastator

Fenton Lum said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the OP will say Native Americans should be grateful too
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone we've oppressed and genocided out of functional existence should be, why, we're exceptional!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We've"?  Do share your genocidal exploits with the class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We" as in america, but you know that.  Your society was founded on this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is the envy of the world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
Click to expand...

Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Vastator said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone we've oppressed and genocided out of functional existence should be, why, we're exceptional!
> 
> 
> 
> "We've"?  Do share your genocidal exploits with the class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We" as in america, but you know that.  Your society was founded on this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is the envy of the world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
Click to expand...

Once they feel the deep hatred many Americans have for them doing just that, probably.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vastator said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone we've oppressed and genocided out of functional existence should be, why, we're exceptional!
> 
> 
> 
> "We've"?  Do share your genocidal exploits with the class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We" as in america, but you know that.  Your society was founded on this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is the envy of the world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
Click to expand...

Very much looking forward to your statistics on that.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vastator said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a pathetic embarrassment.  Please slither back into the sewer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sewer systems were also invented by whites...  What are the odds...?
Click to expand...

As with all idiotic statements like this, the objective reality is always more nuanced than mental dwarfs can manage.  Now if you would have stated who dealt more shit, I could see that.

Part 1 – The Early Roots (3200 BCE to 300 CE) | The History of Sanitary Sewers


----------



## Vastator

TheOldSchool said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We've"?  Do share your genocidal exploits with the class.
> 
> 
> 
> "We" as in america, but you know that.  Your society was founded on this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is the envy of the world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once they feel the deep hatred many Americans have for them doing just that, probably.
Click to expand...




Fenton Lum said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We've"?  Do share your genocidal exploits with the class.
> 
> 
> 
> "We" as in america, but you know that.  Your society was founded on this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is the envy of the world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very much looking forward to your statistics on that.
Click to expand...

I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vastator said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We" as in america, but you know that.  Your society was founded on this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> And it is the envy of the world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once they feel the deep hatred many Americans have for them doing just that, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We" as in america, but you know that.  Your society was founded on this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is the envy of the world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very much looking forward to your statistics on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...
Click to expand...

You have to pretty much leave research to everyone else don't you.  Fucking liar.


----------



## Fenton Lum

TheOldSchool said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We've"?  Do share your genocidal exploits with the class.
> 
> 
> 
> "We" as in america, but you know that.  Your society was founded on this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is the envy of the world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once they feel the deep hatred many Americans have for them doing just that, probably.
Click to expand...

Who knew global military occupation could create refugees.


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you have something of value and don't realize it
> I am justified in taking it
Click to expand...

I would pay to see that!


----------



## Vastator

Fenton Lum said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a pathetic embarrassment.  Please slither back into the sewer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sewer systems were also invented by whites...  What are the odds...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As with all idiotic statements like this, the objective reality is always more nuanced than mental dwarfs can manage.  Now if you would have stated who dealt more shit, I could see that.
> 
> Part 1 – The Early Roots (3200 BCE to 300 CE) | The History of Sanitary Sewers
Click to expand...

Want to venture a guess,  as to the origin of the peoples mentioned in your article?  And I do mean post  "out of Africa" origin. Thanks.


----------



## miketx

Fenton Lum said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you have something of value and don't realize it
> I am justified in taking it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would pay to see that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have anything of value to pay with.
Click to expand...

It's wonderful how you imbeciles change your reality when you want to.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vastator said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you have something of value and don't realize it
> I am justified in taking it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were given more in return,  than anything they have offered the world. And "yes"; if have the ability to take it from me...
Click to expand...

Americans feel they are justified in taking over the world, they can "justify" anything that's what exceptionalism is all about.


----------



## Vastator

Fenton Lum said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is the envy of the world...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once they feel the deep hatred many Americans have for them doing just that, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is the envy of the world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very much looking forward to your statistics on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to pretty much leave research to everyone else don't you.  Fucking liar.
Click to expand...

It is you who lack the knowledge.  How strong is your desire to vanquish your ignorance...?


----------



## Death Angel

Vastator said:


> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon


Look at Haiti. After these racists murdered their white gods, they reverted to living in sheet metal and plastic tarps for their homes. Take these away and theyll be back to their grass huts. They've contributed zero to the advancement of Mankind.


----------



## Fenton Lum

miketx said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you have something of value and don't realize it
> I am justified in taking it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would pay to see that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have anything of value to pay with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's wonderful how you imbeciles change your reality when you want to.
Click to expand...

 Well do you?


----------



## Fenton Lum

Death Angel said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Haiti. After these racists murdered their white gods, they reverted to living in sheet metal and plastic tarps for their homes. Take these away and theyll be back to their grass huts. They've contributed zero to the advancement of Mankind.
Click to expand...

Haiti was punished by the world and and still is being by the IMF and colonized by the US.


----------



## Vastator

Death Angel said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Haiti. After these racists murdered their white gods, they reverted to living in sheet metal and plastic tarps for their homes. Take these away and theyll be back to their grass huts. They've contributed zero to the advancement of Mankind.
Click to expand...

Very true.  And even these implements; they,  themselves are incapable of producing.  Before contact with the various Caucasians,  they we're living in mud-twig hits; or burrows if you will.  With all the sophistication of a rodent such as a muskrat,  or beaver...


----------



## deanrd

China was modern when right wingers were wearing animal skins and licking their fingers while eating after wiping.


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon




This is typical of what a insecure white guy would say. The truth is that if Blacks had not started civilization and taught whites then whites would still be living in the caves of europe and eating each other.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vastator said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once they feel the deep hatred many Americans have for them doing just that, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very much looking forward to your statistics on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to pretty much leave research to everyone else don't you.  Fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is you who lack the knowledge.  How strong is your desire to vanquish your ignorance...?
Click to expand...

You have nothing to support your wild ass claim.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vastator said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Haiti. After these racists murdered their white gods, they reverted to living in sheet metal and plastic tarps for their homes. Take these away and theyll be back to their grass huts. They've contributed zero to the advancement of Mankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true.  And even these implements; they,  themselves are incapable of producing.  Before contact with the various Caucasians,  they we're living in mud-twig hits; or burrows if you will.  With all the sophistication of a rodent such as a muskrat,  or beaver...
Click to expand...

And the euros still waiding through their own waste came to assist them.  By eliminating and enslaving them.  Praise Jesus.


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Haiti. After these racists murdered their white gods, they reverted to living in sheet metal and plastic tarps for their homes. Take these away and theyll be back to their grass huts. They've contributed zero to the advancement of Mankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true.  And even these implements; they,  themselves are incapable of producing.  Before contact with the various Caucasians,  they we're living in mud-twig hits; or burrows if you will.  With all the sophistication of a rodent such as a muskrat,  or beaver...
Click to expand...

Yet somehow they managed to produce steel before whites did. Go figure huh?


----------



## Meathead

Vastator said:


> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon


Sad but true. While isolated populations build the pyramids of Teotihuacan and Machu Pichu, sub-Saharan Africa never achieved much, even with the benefit of diffusion.


----------



## Taz

TheOldSchool said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the OP will say Native Americans should be grateful too
Click to expand...

Indians ARE grateful that we showed up, because I sure don't see any of them living in a teepee, or ride a horse to go hunt for food in forest. They're all living in houses, shopping at supermarkets, making money at gambling... That's how they show their appreciation.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Meathead said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. While isolated populations build the pyramids of Teotihuacan and Machu Pichu, sub-Saharan Africa never achieved much, even with the benefit of diffusion.
Click to expand...

Piss poor diffusion, heh?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. While isolated populations build the pyramids of Teotihuacan and Machu Pichu, sub-Saharan Africa never achieved much, even with the benefit of diffusion.
Click to expand...

Weird how whites from europe traveled to Timbuktu to be educated huh?


----------



## K9Buck

Hey liberals, please note that this conservative has criticized the racist op and that I am now putting him on "ignore".  I hate racism more than you.


----------



## Meathead

Fenton Lum said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. While isolated populations build the pyramids of Teotihuacan and Machu Pichu, sub-Saharan Africa never achieved much, even with the benefit of diffusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piss poor diffusion, heh?
Click to expand...

Diffusion, like everything else, is what you make of it. Blacks never had the intellect nor organizational abilities to exploit anything but each other.


----------



## Asclepias

K9Buck said:


> Hey liberals, please note that this conservative has criticized the racist op and that I am now putting him on "ignore".  I hate racism more than you.


Hey I understand not all conservatives are as dumb as the OP and his friends but they do tend to agree with your political agenda. That should make you rethink your position.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. While isolated populations build the pyramids of Teotihuacan and Machu Pichu, sub-Saharan Africa never achieved much, even with the benefit of diffusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piss poor diffusion, heh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diffusion, like everything else, is what you make of it. Blacks never had the intellect nor organizational abilities to exploit anything but each other.
Click to expand...

So how did they manage to educate you whites when you were regressing back to cave man status?


----------



## Fenton Lum

Meathead said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. While isolated populations build the pyramids of Teotihuacan and Machu Pichu, sub-Saharan Africa never achieved much, even with the benefit of diffusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piss poor diffusion, heh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diffusion, like everything else, is what you make of it. Blacks never had the intellect nor organizational abilities to exploit anything but each other.
Click to expand...

Sure, they should have exploited everyone like you.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. While isolated populations build the pyramids of Teotihuacan and Machu Pichu, sub-Saharan Africa never achieved much, even with the benefit of diffusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piss poor diffusion, heh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diffusion, like everything else, is what you make of it. Blacks never had the intellect nor organizational abilities to exploit anything but each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did they manage to educate you whites when you were regressing back to cave man status?
Click to expand...

We are still awaiting the education of many whites.


----------



## Death Angel

Port Au Prince


----------



## Meathead

Fenton Lum said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. While isolated populations build the pyramids of Teotihuacan and Machu Pichu, sub-Saharan Africa never achieved much, even with the benefit of diffusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piss poor diffusion, heh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diffusion, like everything else, is what you make of it. Blacks never had the intellect nor organizational abilities to exploit anything but each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did they manage to educate you whites when you were regressing back to cave man status?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are still awaiting the education of many whites.
Click to expand...

You know, jumping up and down is not going to accomplish much, nor will fairy tales of great jungle-bunny civilizations.


----------



## Asclepias

Before Napoloan shot the nose off the Sphinx.

"...Though its proportions are colossal, the outline is pure and graceful; the expression of the head is mild, gracious, and tranquil; the character is African, but the mouth, and lips of which are thick, has a softness and delicacy of execution truly admirable; it seems real life and flesh. Art must have been at a high pitch when this monument was executed; for, if the head wants what is called style, that is the say, the straight and bold lines which give expression to the figures under which the Greeks have designated their deities, yet sufficient justice has been rendered to the fine simplicity and character of nature which is displayed in this figure..."

Viviant Devon


----------



## Asclepias

No. 385: African Steel Making

"Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Before Napoloan shot the nose off the Sphinx.
> 
> "...Though its proportions are colossal, the outline is pure and graceful; the expression of the head is mild, gracious, and tranquil; the character is African, but the mouth, and lips of which are thick, has a softness and delicacy of execution truly admirable; it seems real life and flesh. Art must have been at a high pitch when this monument was executed; for, if the head wants what is called style, that is the say, the straight and bold lines which give expression to the figures under which the Greeks have designated their deities, yet sufficient justice has been rendered to the fine simplicity and character of nature which is displayed in this figure..."
> 
> Viviant Devon


Who Napoloan, some great jungle bunny?


----------



## Fenton Lum

Meathead said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. While isolated populations build the pyramids of Teotihuacan and Machu Pichu, sub-Saharan Africa never achieved much, even with the benefit of diffusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Piss poor diffusion, heh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diffusion, like everything else, is what you make of it. Blacks never had the intellect nor organizational abilities to exploit anything but each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did they manage to educate you whites when you were regressing back to cave man status?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are still awaiting the education of many whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, jumping up and down is not going to accomplish much, nor will fairy tales of great jungle-bunny civilizations.
Click to expand...

All I see here is a thread devoted to white guilt victim blaming.  If you need that, I'm ok with your personal illusions.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before Napoloan shot the nose off the Sphinx.
> 
> "...Though its proportions are colossal, the outline is pure and graceful; the expression of the head is mild, gracious, and tranquil; the character is African, but the mouth, and lips of which are thick, has a softness and delicacy of execution truly admirable; it seems real life and flesh. Art must have been at a high pitch when this monument was executed; for, if the head wants what is called style, that is the say, the straight and bold lines which give expression to the figures under which the Greeks have designated their deities, yet sufficient justice has been rendered to the fine simplicity and character of nature which is displayed in this figure..."
> 
> Viviant Devon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who Napoloan, some great jungle bunny?
Click to expand...

I small white boy like you with a inferiority complex.  Hes the one that got his ass beat by a Black guy (*Toussaint Louverture) *which resulted in the Louisiana Purchase.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Asclepias said:


> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."


Well I'll be damn, my TV never told me that!


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> I small white boy like you with a inferiority complex.


It's "I _*am a* _small white boy". We are familiar with snowflakes. So who's Napoloan anyway?


----------



## Vastator

Who Invented Steel? A Look at the Timeline of Steel Production


Asclepias said:


> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Before Napoloan shot the nose off the Sphinx.
> 
> "...Though its proportions are colossal, the outline is pure and graceful; the expression of the head is mild, gracious, and tranquil; the character is African, but the mouth, and lips of which are thick, has a softness and delicacy of execution truly admirable; it seems real life and flesh. Art must have been at a high pitch when this monument was executed; for, if the head wants what is called style, that is the say, the straight and bold lines which give expression to the figures under which the Greeks have designated their deities, yet sufficient justice has been rendered to the fine simplicity and character of nature which is displayed in this figure..."
> 
> Viviant Devon




The original head of The Sphinx was Anubis
“Anyone who studies photos of the Sphinx can see that it is out of proportion. Its head is much too small for its body, and is far less weathered than the rest of the body and surrounding enclosure. Its head has obviously been re-carved, perhaps numerous times


----------



## Lysistrata

_Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them._

To exactly what living person are "blacks," _all of them_, from the people who are poor in the inner city or in rural areas in Mississippi to the doctors and lawyers who drive Mercedes, to regular housewives, teachers, and secretaries, supposed to express "appreciation?" And how are "they" supposed to express their "appreciation"? The Allied soldiers who liberated the concentration camps and scaled the cliffs above the beaches of Normandy should be honored, and people who have performed similar heroic deeds. We are all Americans, so there cannot be any "we" and "they" except for highly specific circumstances.

I seriously doubt that any of these sorts who want "appreciation" have ever done anything unique in their own lives to warrant personal glory.

Add to that all of our unsung heroes, the people who raised families in poverty conditions, cared for the sick and infirm, marched to establish freedom in this country, taught children both in the U.S. and overseas, were murdered and whose bodies were uncovered in levies because they were bringing democracy to the people, who drove through raging fire in recent days to drive people to safety, who remained in a hail of gunfire to tend to the wounded and get others to safety. These are heroes, not someone who sits on their ass all day and wants someone to one to bow down to them merely due to the circumstances of their birth.
What Vestator needs to understand is that nobody owes him anything.


----------



## katsteve2012

Vastator said:


> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon





Vastator said:


> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon




_*The Clansman: A Historical Romance of the Ku Klux Klan*_ is a novel published in 1905. It was the second work in the Ku Klux Klan trilogy by Thomas F. Dixon, Jr. that included _The Leopard's Spots_ and _The Traitor_. It was influential in providing the ideology that helped support the revival of the Ku Klux Klan(KKK or The Klan). The novel was twice notably adapted, immediately by its author as a play entitled _The Clansman_ (1905), and a decade later by D. W. Griffith in the groundbreaking 1915 silent movie _The Birth of a Nation_.[1]


----------



## LOIE

Vastator said:


> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon


"The Destruction of Black Civilization": by Chancellor Williams is a summary of 16 years of research and field studies. He writes about the scholar's war on the blacks: "First of all, the Western scholars are not ignorant of the true history of blacks, including their achievements as builders of one of the first great civilizations on this earth, and they know about the authentic early and modern sources. They simply ignore and refuse to publish any facts of African history that upset or even tend to upset their racial philosophy."

He continues: "One of the most troublesome facts in the study of history over very long periods of time, is that a truth may slowly emerge. That truth may be so repugnant, so utterly void of any rational or intelligent reason for its existence, that hardly any historian would wish to state it in his work. Yet I did just that when I wrote "the whites are the implacable foe, the traditional and everlasting enemy of the blacks. The white man is their bitter enemy. This is not the ranting of wild-eyed militancy, but the calm and unmistakable verdict of several thousand years of documented history. Even the sample case-study of ten black states in this work shows that each and every one of those states was destroyed by whites."

I personally say that before I take the word of someone as truth, I examine what philosophy they are trying to spread. Words can be made up and not based on historical fact.


----------



## Moonglow

Vastator said:


> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon


This quote is actually from a book entitled, _The Clansman: An Historical Romance of the Ku Klux Klan_ by _Thomas Dixon, Jr._.


All hail the mighty white stock of the caucasians, mighty be there stink of nationalism...


----------



## Moonglow

I could go over all the advances made by Africans in Africa but it would be of no use to KKK militants...


----------



## Death Angel

Moonglow said:


> I could go over all the advances made by Africans in Africa


We be waitin'


----------



## Moonglow

Death Angel said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could go over all the advances made by Africans in Africa
> 
> 
> 
> We be waitin'
Click to expand...

I am sure you are  with baited conical sheets for headgear...


----------



## Asclepias

Death Angel said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could go over all the advances made by Africans in Africa
> 
> 
> 
> We be waitin'
Click to expand...

You be catchin lice trying to pretend you cant understand.


----------



## Asclepias

Its clear that the OP is from another insecure white guy thats bewildered by the fact that every Black person he has known is his superior 10-20 times over.


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Who Invented Steel? A Look at the Timeline of Steel Production
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."
Click to expand...

Another white guy too inferior to understand that iron isnt steel.


----------



## MACAULAY

The Irish Ram said:


> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.



---------

_*Invictus,* _the poem which so inspired Nelson Mandela, a great man, and the first Black President of South Africa.

But, he is gone now and South Africa is sinking back into the abyss that Deep Africa has been throughout all of its history.  

But, it  was the cradle of mankind.  By the Laws of Nature, the strong got to stay; and the weak had to leave...and face new challenges; and develop new abilities to deal with those challenges (See Egypt and Babylon, for starters).....and both have lived with the cultures which thus developed...throughout the ages to the point that it is now genetic.

The effects of this phenomenon can be seen in action even today.....at any N.B.A. basketball game and any Rocket Science Convention.

__________


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who Invented Steel? A Look at the Timeline of Steel Production
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another white guy too inferior to understand that iron isnt steel.
Click to expand...

Your proclamation falls as flat as your attempts to elevate your standing within Western Civilization. One cannot help but notice that you use the word inferior a lot. It’s called “projection”. Now... Having quite handily (and rather easily I might add) dispensing with your nonsensical claim of an African origin of steel; are there any other accomplishments from civilized cultures that you’d like to appropriate, and fallaciously attribute to the primitive negro?


----------



## Vastator

Moonglow said:


> I could go over all the advances made by Africans in Africa but it would be of no use to KKK militants...


Yet you choose not to; then hide behind an imaginary threat, of an equally imaginary, unreceptive audience. How... Scholarly...


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Before Napoloan shot the nose off the Sphinx.
> 
> "...Though its proportions are colossal, the outline is pure and graceful; the expression of the head is mild, gracious, and tranquil; the character is African, but the mouth, and lips of which are thick, has a softness and delicacy of execution truly admirable; it seems real life and flesh. Art must have been at a high pitch when this monument was executed; for, if the head wants what is called style, that is the say, the straight and bold lines which give expression to the figures under which the Greeks have designated their deities, yet sufficient justice has been rendered to the fine simplicity and character of nature which is displayed in this figure..."
> 
> Viviant Devon


Yet another rather sad, and pathetic belief held by the Negro. Whose  rather primitive, and unstoried history, coupled with their envious view of Western civilization, and the accomplishments of all things non Negro; has them attempting to rewrite history... It would truly be sad, if I really had feelings toward the Negros feelings.
.

Napoleon you say...? Not even close.
.

“The Egyptian Arab historian al-Maqrīzī wrote in the 15th century that the nose was actually destroyed by a Sufi Muslim named Muhammad Sa'im al-Dahr. In 1378 CE,...”
.
What happened to the Sphinx’s nose? | Blog


----------



## IM2

Fenton Lum said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the OP will say Native Americans should be grateful too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone we've oppressed and genocided out of functional existence should be, why, we're exceptional!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We've"?  Do share your genocidal exploits with the class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We" as in america, but you know that.  Your society was founded on this stuff.
Click to expand...


Well actually Britain had something to do with some of these things as well as other European nations. But I shall not absolve America from our role in it.


----------



## IM2

The Irish Ram said:


> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.



Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.


----------



## waltky

They were...

... in Africa...

... and look how that has turned out.


----------



## IM2

\


waltky said:


> They were...
> 
> ... in Africa...
> 
> ... and look how that has turned out.



Really? Is this the story you want to tell yourself?  The tale of how Africa is so messed up because the blacks there are too dumb to rule? Really?


----------



## IM2

waltky said:


> They were...
> 
> ... in Africa...
> 
> ... and look how that has turned out.



Watky, I'm asking a question. Is this the story you really want to believe? And is that really the truth?


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
Click to expand...

There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.


----------



## irosie91

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
Click to expand...


Most of the peoples of the earth did not create viable civilizations-------that is why the  DRUIDS are all gone----
they were EATEN by ROME-----the whole Iberian Penninsula was EATEN by Rome------even the RHINE VALLEY-----a kind of minor little mess of a "civilization"  was EATEN by Rome----
Rome was modeled on EGYPT including its Nubian components


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as sub Saharans, And the rest of this post when one knows about Africa, borders on mental retardation.


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the peoples of the earth did not create viable civilizations-------that is why the  DRUIDS are all gone----
> they were EATEN by ROME-----the whole Iberian Penninsula was EATEN by Rome------even the RHINE VALLEY-----a kind of minor little mess of a "civilization"  was EATEN by Rome----
> Rome was modeled on EGYPT including its Nubian components
Click to expand...


Egypt is in Africa. Egyptians were not white. But at least you make more sense than the guy you quoted.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as sub Saharans, And the rest of this post when one knows about Africa, borders on mental retardation.
Click to expand...


sub-Saharan is just as reasonable a delineation of HUMAN BEANS as is    black, white,  red,  and yellow


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the peoples of the earth did not create viable civilizations-------that is why the  DRUIDS are all gone----
> they were EATEN by ROME-----the whole Iberian Penninsula was EATEN by Rome------even the RHINE VALLEY-----a kind of minor little mess of a "civilization"  was EATEN by Rome----
> Rome was modeled on EGYPT including its Nubian components
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is in Africa. Egyptians were not white. But at least you make more sense than the guy you quoted.
Click to expand...


Egyptians were just as  "white"   as were mesopotamians


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as sub Saharans, And the rest of this post when one knows about Africa, borders on mental retardation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sub-Saharan is just as reasonable a delineation of HUMAN BEANS as is    black, white,  red,  and yellow
Click to expand...


Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the peoples of the earth did not create viable civilizations-------that is why the  DRUIDS are all gone----
> they were EATEN by ROME-----the whole Iberian Penninsula was EATEN by Rome------even the RHINE VALLEY-----a kind of minor little mess of a "civilization"  was EATEN by Rome----
> Rome was modeled on EGYPT including its Nubian components
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is in Africa. Egyptians were not white. But at least you make more sense than the guy you quoted.
Click to expand...

From the founding of the empire; and with the exception of an about 50 year rule; the Egyptian civilization,  was ruled and operated by the same caucasoids who settled the entirety of the Mediterranean. The mistake most Afrocentric history revisionists make is to suppose that merely because Egypt is on the very northeast edge of the continent of Africa; that it must have been founded by Negros ( which originate from central,  and west Africa).


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the peoples of the earth did not create viable civilizations-------that is why the  DRUIDS are all gone----
> they were EATEN by ROME-----the whole Iberian Penninsula was EATEN by Rome------even the RHINE VALLEY-----a kind of minor little mess of a "civilization"  was EATEN by Rome----
> Rome was modeled on EGYPT including its Nubian components
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is in Africa. Egyptians were not white. But at least you make more sense than the guy you quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egyptians were just as  "white"   as were mesopotamians
Click to expand...


Incorrect. But the mesopotamians weren't white ether. My point is that there was no Nubian component to Egypt. Egypt was the Nubian component.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as sub Saharans, And the rest of this post when one knows about Africa, borders on mental retardation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sub-Saharan is just as reasonable a delineation of HUMAN BEANS as is    black, white,  red,  and yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
Click to expand...

Then blacks would do better to tout the merits of those "civilizations",  rather than lose all credibility by trying to appropriate the accomplishments of others,  as their own.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the peoples of the earth did not create viable civilizations-------that is why the  DRUIDS are all gone----
> they were EATEN by ROME-----the whole Iberian Penninsula was EATEN by Rome------even the RHINE VALLEY-----a kind of minor little mess of a "civilization"  was EATEN by Rome----
> Rome was modeled on EGYPT including its Nubian components
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is in Africa. Egyptians were not white. But at least you make more sense than the guy you quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the founding of the empire; and with the exception of an about 50 year rule; the Egyptian civilization,  was ruled and operated by the same caucasoids who settled the entirety of the Mediterranean. The mistake most Afrocentric history revisionists make is to suppose that merely because Egypt is on the very northeast edge of the continent of Africa; that it must have been founded by Negros ( which originate from central,  and west Africa).
Click to expand...


No mistake, fact.  The problem Eurocentric history revisionists make is establishing some imaginary border of African civilization using the Sahara desert and making claims that Egyptians are white.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> 
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as sub Saharans, And the rest of this post when one knows about Africa, borders on mental retardation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sub-Saharan is just as reasonable a delineation of HUMAN BEANS as is    black, white,  red,  and yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then blacks would do better to tout the merits of those "civilizations",  rather than lose all credibility by trying to appropriate the accomplishments of others,  as their own.
Click to expand...


We aren't the ones appropriating.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as sub Saharans, And the rest of this post when one knows about Africa, borders on mental retardation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sub-Saharan is just as reasonable a delineation of HUMAN BEANS as is    black, white,  red,  and yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
Click to expand...


I have never denied the civilizations that existed south of the sahara   (aka sub-Saharan)   ----it would be silly for YOU to deny that persons south of the Saharan were "harvested"  by
slave traders for the past 3000 years


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> 
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the peoples of the earth did not create viable civilizations-------that is why the  DRUIDS are all gone----
> they were EATEN by ROME-----the whole Iberian Penninsula was EATEN by Rome------even the RHINE VALLEY-----a kind of minor little mess of a "civilization"  was EATEN by Rome----
> Rome was modeled on EGYPT including its Nubian components
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is in Africa. Egyptians were not white. But at least you make more sense than the guy you quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the founding of the empire; and with the exception of an about 50 year rule; the Egyptian civilization,  was ruled and operated by the same caucasoids who settled the entirety of the Mediterranean. The mistake most Afrocentric history revisionists make is to suppose that merely because Egypt is on the very northeast edge of the continent of Africa; that it must have been founded by Negros ( which originate from central,  and west Africa).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mistake, fact.  The problem Eurocentric history revisionists make is establishing some imaginary border of African civilization using the Sahara desert and making claims that Egyptians are white.
Click to expand...


nothing EUROCENTRIC about it-------races are determined---by guidelines involving various physical
features---generally GROSS ANATOMY-----
Human beans is ALL ONE SPECIES------and ALL VERY GENETICALLY MIXED-------sorta like dogs----and in botany---capsicum.      "race"  is a very very blurry issue.   There are ABSOLUTELY no variations by group or race of the  HUMAN BEAN BRAIN


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> 
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the peoples of the earth did not create viable civilizations-------that is why the  DRUIDS are all gone----
> they were EATEN by ROME-----the whole Iberian Penninsula was EATEN by Rome------even the RHINE VALLEY-----a kind of minor little mess of a "civilization"  was EATEN by Rome----
> Rome was modeled on EGYPT including its Nubian components
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is in Africa. Egyptians were not white. But at least you make more sense than the guy you quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egyptians were just as  "white"   as were mesopotamians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect. But the mesopotamians weren't white ether. My point is that there was no Nubian component to Egypt. Egypt was the Nubian component.
Click to expand...


Egypt was not NUBIA------two different places----sometimes
getting more or less TOGETHER.     Texans are not Texans-----but they do seem to share drinking habits with each other


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as sub Saharans, And the rest of this post when one knows about Africa, borders on mental retardation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sub-Saharan is just as reasonable a delineation of HUMAN BEANS as is    black, white,  red,  and yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then blacks would do better to tout the merits of those "civilizations",  rather than lose all credibility by trying to appropriate the accomplishments of others,  as their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't the ones appropriating.
Click to expand...


who is  "appropriating" ----and who is  "we"?


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> 
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as sub Saharans, And the rest of this post when one knows about Africa, borders on mental retardation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sub-Saharan is just as reasonable a delineation of HUMAN BEANS as is    black, white,  red,  and yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never denied the civilizations that existed south of the sahara   (aka sub-Saharan)   ----it would be silly for YOU to deny that persons south of the Saharan were "harvested"  by
> slave traders for the past 3000 years
Click to expand...


No we aren't going to talk about 3000 years ago when most whites don't want to admit to things they did 150 yeas ago.

I am telling you what Africans told me when I asked them about the tem sub Saharan. They see that as a racist term  and it's fake, There is but one African continent period. We don't see whites breaking down Europe between western and eastern and then assessing traits of failure to eastern European countries that are generally poorer and less developed. So I am not going to give credence to this notion of a sub sahaan anything.

Because at least whites can understand what caused eastern Europe to be as it is, but they fail to do the same for Africa because it is whites that created the conditions.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> 
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the peoples of the earth did not create viable civilizations-------that is why the  DRUIDS are all gone----
> they were EATEN by ROME-----the whole Iberian Penninsula was EATEN by Rome------even the RHINE VALLEY-----a kind of minor little mess of a "civilization"  was EATEN by Rome----
> Rome was modeled on EGYPT including its Nubian components
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is in Africa. Egyptians were not white. But at least you make more sense than the guy you quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the founding of the empire; and with the exception of an about 50 year rule; the Egyptian civilization,  was ruled and operated by the same caucasoids who settled the entirety of the Mediterranean. The mistake most Afrocentric history revisionists make is to suppose that merely because Egypt is on the very northeast edge of the continent of Africa; that it must have been founded by Negros ( which originate from central,  and west Africa).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mistake, fact.  The problem Eurocentric history revisionists make is establishing some imaginary border of African civilization using the Sahara desert and making claims that Egyptians are white.
Click to expand...

Your unwillingness to educate yourself on the matter, is your problem.  Just don't get pissed off when archaeology,  history,  and genetics "conspire",  trounce your fantasy; and the educated world decides not to play along with it...


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as sub Saharans, And the rest of this post when one knows about Africa, borders on mental retardation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sub-Saharan is just as reasonable a delineation of HUMAN BEANS as is    black, white,  red,  and yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never denied the civilizations that existed south of the sahara   (aka sub-Saharan)   ----it would be silly for YOU to deny that persons south of the Saharan were "harvested"  by
> slave traders for the past 3000 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we aren't going to talk about 3000 years ago when most whites don't want to admit to things they did 150 yeas ago.
> 
> I am telling you what Africans told me when I asked them about the tem sub Saharan. They see that as a racist term  and it's fake, There is but one African continent period. We don't see whites breaking down Europe between western and eastern and then assessing traits of failure to eastern European countries that are generally poorer and less developed. So I am not going to give credence to this notion of a sub sahaan anything.
> 
> Because at least whites can understand what caused eastern Europe to be as it is, but they fail to do the same for Africa because it is whites that created the conditions.
Click to expand...

Its this overly simplistic view that has led to your failure to grasp the reality of the historical situation.  To exclude the knowledge of physical barriers,  and the effects such barriers serve as barriers between species of animals,  and groups of people can only serve to exacerbate your frustrations.


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the peoples of the earth did not create viable civilizations-------that is why the  DRUIDS are all gone----
> they were EATEN by ROME-----the whole Iberian Penninsula was EATEN by Rome------even the RHINE VALLEY-----a kind of minor little mess of a "civilization"  was EATEN by Rome----
> Rome was modeled on EGYPT including its Nubian components
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is in Africa. Egyptians were not white. But at least you make more sense than the guy you quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egyptians were just as  "white"   as were mesopotamians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect. But the mesopotamians weren't white ether. My point is that there was no Nubian component to Egypt. Egypt was the Nubian component.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt was not NUBIA------two different places----sometimes
> getting more or less TOGETHER.     Texans are not Texans-----but they do seem to share drinking habits with each other
Click to expand...


Egypt was not white. It's really not even debateable. They were a mixture of various shades of brown. It was pretty much a racially diverse place if we want to look at race relative to those times when they did not.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the peoples of the earth did not create viable civilizations-------that is why the  DRUIDS are all gone----
> they were EATEN by ROME-----the whole Iberian Penninsula was EATEN by Rome------even the RHINE VALLEY-----a kind of minor little mess of a "civilization"  was EATEN by Rome----
> Rome was modeled on EGYPT including its Nubian components
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is in Africa. Egyptians were not white. But at least you make more sense than the guy you quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the founding of the empire; and with the exception of an about 50 year rule; the Egyptian civilization,  was ruled and operated by the same caucasoids who settled the entirety of the Mediterranean. The mistake most Afrocentric history revisionists make is to suppose that merely because Egypt is on the very northeast edge of the continent of Africa; that it must have been founded by Negros ( which originate from central,  and west Africa).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mistake, fact.  The problem Eurocentric history revisionists make is establishing some imaginary border of African civilization using the Sahara desert and making claims that Egyptians are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your unwillingness to educate yourself on the matter, is your problem.  Just don't get pissed off when archaeology,  history,  and genetics "conspire",  trounce your fantasy; and the educated world decides not to play along with it...
Click to expand...


I am well educated on the matter You are the one who lacks.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as sub Saharans, And the rest of this post when one knows about Africa, borders on mental retardation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sub-Saharan is just as reasonable a delineation of HUMAN BEANS as is    black, white,  red,  and yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never denied the civilizations that existed south of the sahara   (aka sub-Saharan)   ----it would be silly for YOU to deny that persons south of the Saharan were "harvested"  by
> slave traders for the past 3000 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we aren't going to talk about 3000 years ago when most whites don't want to admit to things they did 150 yeas ago.
> 
> I am telling you what Africans told me when I asked them about the tem sub Saharan. They see that as a racist term  and it's fake, There is but one African continent period. We don't see whites breaking down Europe between western and eastern and then assessing traits of failure to eastern European countries that are generally poorer and less developed. So I am not going to give credence to this notion of a sub sahaan anything.
> 
> Because at least whites can understand what caused eastern Europe to be as it is, but they fail to do the same for Africa because it is whites that created the conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its this overly simplistic view that has led to your failure to grasp the reality of the historical situation.  To exclude the knowledge of physical barriers,  and the effects such barriers serve as barriers between species of animals,  and groups of people can only serve to exacerbate your frustrations.
Click to expand...


You are the one with the overly simplistic view. In fact it is not just that, it is totally false.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 ---you are a racist-----you have divided the world into  
BLACK   and   WHITE


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the peoples of the earth did not create viable civilizations-------that is why the  DRUIDS are all gone----
> they were EATEN by ROME-----the whole Iberian Penninsula was EATEN by Rome------even the RHINE VALLEY-----a kind of minor little mess of a "civilization"  was EATEN by Rome----
> Rome was modeled on EGYPT including its Nubian components
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt is in Africa. Egyptians were not white. But at least you make more sense than the guy you quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egyptians were just as  "white"   as were mesopotamians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect. But the mesopotamians weren't white ether. My point is that there was no Nubian component to Egypt. Egypt was the Nubian component.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt was not NUBIA------two different places----sometimes
> getting more or less TOGETHER.     Texans are not Texans-----but they do seem to share drinking habits with each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt was not white. It's really not even debateable. They were a mixture of various shades of brown. It was pretty much a racially diverse place if we want to look at race relative to those times when they did not.
Click to expand...

Not sure anyone said they were "white"...


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the peoples of the earth did not create viable civilizations-------that is why the  DRUIDS are all gone----
> they were EATEN by ROME-----the whole Iberian Penninsula was EATEN by Rome------even the RHINE VALLEY-----a kind of minor little mess of a "civilization"  was EATEN by Rome----
> Rome was modeled on EGYPT including its Nubian components
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt is in Africa. Egyptians were not white. But at least you make more sense than the guy you quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the founding of the empire; and with the exception of an about 50 year rule; the Egyptian civilization,  was ruled and operated by the same caucasoids who settled the entirety of the Mediterranean. The mistake most Afrocentric history revisionists make is to suppose that merely because Egypt is on the very northeast edge of the continent of Africa; that it must have been founded by Negros ( which originate from central,  and west Africa).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mistake, fact.  The problem Eurocentric history revisionists make is establishing some imaginary border of African civilization using the Sahara desert and making claims that Egyptians are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your unwillingness to educate yourself on the matter, is your problem.  Just don't get pissed off when archaeology,  history,  and genetics "conspire",  trounce your fantasy; and the educated world decides not to play along with it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am well educated on the matter You are the one who lacks.
Click to expand...

Then I guess I'll leave you to your fantasy...  However its worth noting; the willful ignorance you display,  and your unwillingness to learn based on factual information; is one of the primary contributors to the stigma that has plagued the Negros reputation for centuries...


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> No we aren't going to talk about 3000 years ago when most whites don't want to admit to things they did 150 yeas ago.
> 
> I am telling you what Africans told me when I asked them about the tem sub Saharan. They see that as a racist term  and it's fake, There is but one African continent period. We don't see whites breaking down Europe between western and eastern and then assessing traits of failure to eastern European countries that are generally poorer and less developed. So I am not going to give credence to this notion of a sub sahaan anything.
> 
> Because at least whites can understand what caused eastern Europe to be as it is, but they fail to do the same for Africa because it is whites that created the conditions.



LOL, have you ever looked at a map of Europe? It's divided into these things us white people call "countries".


----------



## irosie91

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we aren't going to talk about 3000 years ago when most whites don't want to admit to things they did 150 yeas ago.
> 
> I am telling you what Africans told me when I asked them about the tem sub Saharan. They see that as a racist term  and it's fake, There is but one African continent period. We don't see whites breaking down Europe between western and eastern and then assessing traits of failure to eastern European countries that are generally poorer and less developed. So I am not going to give credence to this notion of a sub sahaan anything.
> 
> Because at least whites can understand what caused eastern Europe to be as it is, but they fail to do the same for Africa because it is whites that created the conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, have you ever looked at a map of Europe? It's divided into these things us white people call "countries".
Click to expand...


It MUST be divided-----were such divisions not made----comedy would not exist.     There could be no LIMEY jokes----
or  KRAUT  jokes or even  POLACK jokes


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> IM2 ---you are a racist-----you have divided the world into
> BLACK   and   WHITE



Here we go with another white person making up what racism is. I have not divided the world into anything. You made the statement about sub Saharan Africa being a valid descriptor. What is that designation based on?


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we aren't going to talk about 3000 years ago when most whites don't want to admit to things they did 150 yeas ago.
> 
> I am telling you what Africans told me when I asked them about the tem sub Saharan. They see that as a racist term  and it's fake, There is but one African continent period. We don't see whites breaking down Europe between western and eastern and then assessing traits of failure to eastern European countries that are generally poorer and less developed. So I am not going to give credence to this notion of a sub sahaan anything.
> 
> Because at least whites can understand what caused eastern Europe to be as it is, but they fail to do the same for Africa because it is whites that created the conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, have you ever looked at a map of Europe? It's divided into these things us white people call "countries".
Click to expand...


This is stupid.


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we aren't going to talk about 3000 years ago when most whites don't want to admit to things they did 150 yeas ago.
> 
> I am telling you what Africans told me when I asked them about the tem sub Saharan. They see that as a racist term  and it's fake, There is but one African continent period. We don't see whites breaking down Europe between western and eastern and then assessing traits of failure to eastern European countries that are generally poorer and less developed. So I am not going to give credence to this notion of a sub sahaan anything.
> 
> Because at least whites can understand what caused eastern Europe to be as it is, but they fail to do the same for Africa because it is whites that created the conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, have you ever looked at a map of Europe? It's divided into these things us white people call "countries".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It MUST be divided-----were such divisions not made----comedy would not exist.     There could be no LIMEY jokes----
> or  KRAUT  jokes or even  POLACK jokes
Click to expand...


You guys are truly ignorant.


----------



## Desperado

Just look at all those successful black run countries in Africa.


----------



## IM2

Desperado said:


> Just look at all those successful black run countries in Africa.



Really? Is this the story you want to tell yourself? The tale of how Africa is so messed up because the blacks there are too dumb to rule? Really? But is it the truth?


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we aren't going to talk about 3000 years ago when most whites don't want to admit to things they did 150 yeas ago.
> 
> I am telling you what Africans told me when I asked them about the tem sub Saharan. They see that as a racist term  and it's fake, There is but one African continent period. We don't see whites breaking down Europe between western and eastern and then assessing traits of failure to eastern European countries that are generally poorer and less developed. So I am not going to give credence to this notion of a sub sahaan anything.
> 
> Because at least whites can understand what caused eastern Europe to be as it is, but they fail to do the same for Africa because it is whites that created the conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, have you ever looked at a map of Europe? It's divided into these things us white people call "countries".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is stupid.
Click to expand...



How so? You bitch about africa being divided into south and north as if that massive desert doesnt exist. Whites did not create the sahara desert.


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who Invented Steel? A Look at the Timeline of Steel Production
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another white guy too inferior to understand that iron isnt steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your proclamation falls as flat as your attempts to elevate your standing within Western Civilization. One cannot help but notice that you use the word inferior a lot. It’s called “projection”. Now... Having quite handily (and rather easily I might add) dispensing with your nonsensical claim of an African origin of steel; are there any other accomplishments from civilized cultures that you’d like to appropriate, and fallaciously attribute to the primitive negro?
Click to expand...

My standing has nothing to do with western civilization. My ancestors created that for you. Youre welcome. You guys just fucked it up like whites fuck up everything they touch.  I use the word inferior to denote your position in regard to most humans. I'm not projecting. I am assigning you your correct station in life. Claiming you dispensed of my fact by substituting another invention is about as silly as you being intelligent. Again iron and carbonized steel are not the same dummy.


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before Napoloan shot the nose off the Sphinx.
> 
> "...Though its proportions are colossal, the outline is pure and graceful; the expression of the head is mild, gracious, and tranquil; the character is African, but the mouth, and lips of which are thick, has a softness and delicacy of execution truly admirable; it seems real life and flesh. Art must have been at a high pitch when this monument was executed; for, if the head wants what is called style, that is the say, the straight and bold lines which give expression to the figures under which the Greeks have designated their deities, yet sufficient justice has been rendered to the fine simplicity and character of nature which is displayed in this figure..."
> 
> Viviant Devon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another rather sad, and pathetic belief held by the Negro. Whose  rather primitive, and unstoried history, coupled with their envious view of Western civilization, and the accomplishments of all things non Negro; has them attempting to rewrite history... It would truly be sad, if I really had feelings toward the Negros feelings.
> .
> 
> Napoleon you say...? Not even close.
> .
> 
> “The Egyptian Arab historian al-Maqrīzī wrote in the 15th century that the nose was actually destroyed by a Sufi Muslim named Muhammad Sa'im al-Dahr. In 1378 CE,...”
> .
> What happened to the Sphinx’s nose? | Blog
Click to expand...

A blog vs a historians drawing?


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before Napoloan shot the nose off the Sphinx.
> 
> "...Though its proportions are colossal, the outline is pure and graceful; the expression of the head is mild, gracious, and tranquil; the character is African, but the mouth, and lips of which are thick, has a softness and delicacy of execution truly admirable; it seems real life and flesh. Art must have been at a high pitch when this monument was executed; for, if the head wants what is called style, that is the say, the straight and bold lines which give expression to the figures under which the Greeks have designated their deities, yet sufficient justice has been rendered to the fine simplicity and character of nature which is displayed in this figure..."
> 
> Viviant Devon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another rather sad, and pathetic belief held by the Negro. Whose  rather primitive, and unstoried history, coupled with their envious view of Western civilization, and the accomplishments of all things non Negro; has them attempting to rewrite history... It would truly be sad, if I really had feelings toward the Negros feelings.
> .
> 
> Napoleon you say...? Not even close.
> .
> 
> “The Egyptian Arab historian al-Maqrīzī wrote in the 15th century that the nose was actually destroyed by a Sufi Muslim named Muhammad Sa'im al-Dahr. In 1378 CE,...”
> .
> What happened to the Sphinx’s nose? | Blog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A blog vs a historians drawing?
Click to expand...


What do you think is happening in your "historian's drawing"?


----------



## Fenton Lum

IM2 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the OP will say Native Americans should be grateful too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone we've oppressed and genocided out of functional existence should be, why, we're exceptional!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We've"?  Do share your genocidal exploits with the class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We" as in america, but you know that.  Your society was founded on this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well actually Britain had something to do with some of these things as well as other European nations. But I shall not absolve America from our role in it.
Click to expand...

The Brits moved away from it voluntarily without a civil war decades before we did _via_ a bloody and utterly stupid civil war, and we have still yet to come to our senses over it.  It is not that no one else engaged in it, it is rather that america touts itself as "exceptional" when it reality it is anything but.  As you have rightly pointed out here.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the peoples of the earth did not create viable civilizations-------that is why the  DRUIDS are all gone----
> they were EATEN by ROME-----the whole Iberian Penninsula was EATEN by Rome------even the RHINE VALLEY-----a kind of minor little mess of a "civilization"  was EATEN by Rome----
> Rome was modeled on EGYPT including its Nubian components
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is in Africa. Egyptians were not white. But at least you make more sense than the guy you quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egyptians were just as  "white"   as were mesopotamians
Click to expand...

Who werent white and have never been white.  The original inhabitants of Mesopatamia were Black people that called themselves "Black heads".


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt is in Africa. Egyptians were not white. But at least you make more sense than the guy you quoted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptians were just as  "white"   as were mesopotamians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect. But the mesopotamians weren't white ether. My point is that there was no Nubian component to Egypt. Egypt was the Nubian component.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt was not NUBIA------two different places----sometimes
> getting more or less TOGETHER.     Texans are not Texans-----but they do seem to share drinking habits with each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt was not white. It's really not even debateable. They were a mixture of various shades of brown. It was pretty much a racially diverse place if we want to look at race relative to those times when they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure anyone said they were "white"...
Click to expand...

Whites have always claimed the ancient Egyptians were white even when that was impossible due to the lack of sun screen.. You guys yearn for relevance.


----------



## Meathead

Vastator said:


> Then blacks would do better to tout the merits of those "civilizations",  rather than lose all credibility by trying to appropriate the accomplishments of others,  as their own.


Amen. In desperation for an iota of civilization and glory, some blacks will go to any length possible to defy truth and  record and in flights of fantasy revel in the accomplishments of others instead of being proud of their own history, however modest that may be.


----------



## The Irish Ram

IM2 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  What law prevents you from excelling that my daughters are privy to and you are not?


----------



## The Irish Ram

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptians were just as  "white"   as were mesopotamians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. But the mesopotamians weren't white ether. My point is that there was no Nubian component to Egypt. Egypt was the Nubian component.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt was not NUBIA------two different places----sometimes
> getting more or less TOGETHER.     Texans are not Texans-----but they do seem to share drinking habits with each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt was not white. It's really not even debateable. They were a mixture of various shades of brown. It was pretty much a racially diverse place if we want to look at race relative to those times when they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure anyone said they were "white"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always claimed the ancient Egyptians were white even when that was impossible due to the lack of sun screen.. You guys yearn for relevance.
Click to expand...


We are 75% of the population of the Untied States.  We are already relevant.  If whites stop working, others would starve to death.


----------



## IM2

The Irish Ram said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  What law prevents you from excelling that my daughters are privy to and you are not?
Click to expand...


I'm probably much older than your daughters.

Laws kinda have to be followed. I know you understand that concept don't you? Other than that they are words on a piece of paper. So I am to presume none of you racists never held a job, or a position of responsibility as you live your lives thinking we are inferior  and naturally dumber. And  I guess that although you think we are inferior, dumber, criminal and fuck everything up wherever we go, that you are able to practice fair employment and equal opportunity.

Sure, yeah.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptians were just as  "white"   as were mesopotamians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. But the mesopotamians weren't white ether. My point is that there was no Nubian component to Egypt. Egypt was the Nubian component.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt was not NUBIA------two different places----sometimes
> getting more or less TOGETHER.     Texans are not Texans-----but they do seem to share drinking habits with each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt was not white. It's really not even debateable. They were a mixture of various shades of brown. It was pretty much a racially diverse place if we want to look at race relative to those times when they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure anyone said they were "white"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always claimed the ancient Egyptians were white even when that was impossible due to the lack of sun screen.. You guys yearn for relevance.
Click to expand...


are TRYING to be even more stupid that you have been for the past several years?    Do you KNOW any Egyptians?


----------



## IM2

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. But the mesopotamians weren't white ether. My point is that there was no Nubian component to Egypt. Egypt was the Nubian component.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt was not NUBIA------two different places----sometimes
> getting more or less TOGETHER.     Texans are not Texans-----but they do seem to share drinking habits with each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt was not white. It's really not even debateable. They were a mixture of various shades of brown. It was pretty much a racially diverse place if we want to look at race relative to those times when they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure anyone said they were "white"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always claimed the ancient Egyptians were white even when that was impossible due to the lack of sun screen.. You guys yearn for relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are 75% of the population of the Untied States.  We are already relevant.  If whites stop working, others would starve to death.
Click to expand...


Not exactly. And you are not 75 percent of the population either.

Now when we look at the world population I do believe whites are less than 10 percent, so are you really relevant?


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. But the mesopotamians weren't white ether. My point is that there was no Nubian component to Egypt. Egypt was the Nubian component.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt was not NUBIA------two different places----sometimes
> getting more or less TOGETHER.     Texans are not Texans-----but they do seem to share drinking habits with each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt was not white. It's really not even debateable. They were a mixture of various shades of brown. It was pretty much a racially diverse place if we want to look at race relative to those times when they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure anyone said they were "white"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always claimed the ancient Egyptians were white even when that was impossible due to the lack of sun screen.. You guys yearn for relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are TRYING to be even more stupid that you have been for the past several years?    Do you KNOW any Egyptians?
Click to expand...


I do, and I have seen black ones.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt was not NUBIA------two different places----sometimes
> getting more or less TOGETHER.     Texans are not Texans-----but they do seem to share drinking habits with each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt was not white. It's really not even debateable. They were a mixture of various shades of brown. It was pretty much a racially diverse place if we want to look at race relative to those times when they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure anyone said they were "white"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always claimed the ancient Egyptians were white even when that was impossible due to the lack of sun screen.. You guys yearn for relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are 75% of the population of the Untied States.  We are already relevant.  If whites stop working, others would starve to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly. And you are not 75 percent of the population either.
> 
> Now when we look at the world population I do believe whites are less than 10 percent, so are you really relevant?
Click to expand...


stats on race are just as wobbly as definitions of race


----------



## The Irish Ram

According to the latest and oldest skeleton find, the cradle of civilization began in Europe, and Australia.
Time for a rewrite..


> The most recent discoveries fall on the side of those who argue the latter. The two studies, published separately by Australian and U.S. scientists, examine two types of evidence: DNA and anatomical. Both studies, say the scientists, show that modern humans could not have evolved from a single African source


..



> When sites have been updated according to the new timescale, it has been discovered that a number of European cultural innovations which formerly were considered to have been derived from analogous developments in the eastern Mediterranean and the Middle East actually _predate_ the earliest known examples of such developments in the so-called “cradle of civilization.”
> 
> Thus, we now find that the Bronze Age in Europe — specifically in the Danube basin — came _before_ the corresponding metallurgical skills were known in the eastern Mediterranean.
> 
> And, according to _Scientific American_: “Now it is clear that megalithic chamber tombs were being built in Brittany earlier than 4000 B.C., a millennium before monumental funerary architecture first appears in the eastern Mediterranean and 1,500 years before the raising of the pyramids. The origins of these European burial customs and monuments have to be sought not in the Near East but in Europe itself


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt was not NUBIA------two different places----sometimes
> getting more or less TOGETHER.     Texans are not Texans-----but they do seem to share drinking habits with each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt was not white. It's really not even debateable. They were a mixture of various shades of brown. It was pretty much a racially diverse place if we want to look at race relative to those times when they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure anyone said they were "white"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always claimed the ancient Egyptians were white even when that was impossible due to the lack of sun screen.. You guys yearn for relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are TRYING to be even more stupid that you have been for the past several years?    Do you KNOW any Egyptians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do, and I have seen black ones.
Click to expand...


of course----even in ancient times  EGYPTIANS purchased black slaves from arab slave dealers------.  Even GREEKS purchased black slaves.   Blacks are depicted -----as black who are slaves in Egyptian mural art


----------



## irosie91

The Irish Ram said:


> According to the latest and oldest skeleton find, the cradle of civilization began in Europe, and Australia.
> Time for a rewrite..
> 
> 
> 
> The most recent discoveries fall on the side of those who argue the latter. The two studies, published separately by Australian and U.S. scientists, examine two types of evidence: DNA and anatomical. Both studies, say the scientists, show that modern humans could not have evolved from a single African source
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When sites have been updated according to the new timescale, it has been discovered that a number of European cultural innovations which formerly were considered to have been derived from analogous developments in the eastern Mediterranean and the Middle East actually _predate_ the earliest known examples of such developments in the so-called “cradle of civilization.”
> 
> Thus, we now find that the Bronze Age in Europe — specifically in the Danube basin — came _before_ the corresponding metallurgical skills were known in the eastern Mediterranean.
> 
> And, according to _Scientific American_: “Now it is clear that megalithic chamber tombs were being built in Brittany earlier than 4000 B.C., a millennium before monumental funerary architecture first appears in the eastern Mediterranean and 1,500 years before the raising of the pyramids. The origins of these European burial customs and monuments have to be sought not in the Near East but in Europe itself
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


yeah well-------dose brits went POUF long ago-----they were replaced by blue rock dancing druids who had no idea what those rocks were there for


----------



## The Irish Ram

That doesn't belie the fact that it all started somewhere else.  And no they didn't pouf, they migrated.


----------



## irosie91

The Irish Ram said:


> That doesn't belie the fact that it all started somewhere else.  And no they didn't pouf, they migrated.



where did the blue druids GO?


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


>


This is so hilarious I had to post it somewhere. I couldn't find the Black Humor thread....


----------



## The Irish Ram

IM2 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  What law prevents you from excelling that my daughters are privy to and you are not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm probably much older than your daughters.
> 
> Laws kinda have to be followed. I know you understand that concept don't you? Other than that they are words on a piece of paper. So I am to presume none of you racists never held a job, or a position of responsibility as you live your lives thinking we are inferior  and naturally dumber. And  I guess that although you think we are inferior, dumber, criminal and fuck everything up wherever we go, that you are able to practice fair employment and equal opportunity.
> 
> Sure, yeah.
Click to expand...


Ok then, what rights do *I *have that you do not?  Age has nothing to do with it.  Oh and, facts do not a racist make.  If the shoe fits.....
Thing is, we don't give you nearly the thought that you blame us for.
Work all of our lives with not even a scintilla of thought about how others live their lives, until the nightly news here.  While I was working, blacks were shooting up the town next to ours:

Aside from the black on black shootings du jour.  I want you to take a look at downtown.  Once a bustling little place, *now not one soul on the streets.*  Blacks moved in, everyone else moved out and took their businesses with them. Not because of your color, but how you act.   People don't like to dodge bullets while trying to shop and is the reason for all of those unflattering adjectives you used to describe blacks.   Criminal?  F everything up?
You have done exactly that, then feel discriminated against when the description you used for blacks is proven to be correct. Even the ATM's closed because blacks were standing next to them to snatch the money, or your car....
White privilege is not the reason you act the way you do.
Shots fired in downtown Steubenville


----------



## Asclepias

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. But the mesopotamians weren't white ether. My point is that there was no Nubian component to Egypt. Egypt was the Nubian component.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt was not NUBIA------two different places----sometimes
> getting more or less TOGETHER.     Texans are not Texans-----but they do seem to share drinking habits with each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt was not white. It's really not even debateable. They were a mixture of various shades of brown. It was pretty much a racially diverse place if we want to look at race relative to those times when they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure anyone said they were "white"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always claimed the ancient Egyptians were white even when that was impossible due to the lack of sun screen.. You guys yearn for relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are 75% of the population of the Untied States.  We are already relevant.  If whites stop working, others would starve to death.
Click to expand...

Even at 75% you lack relevancy. You've never done anything without help. If you were relevant other people would respect you. You whites are a joke.


----------



## NLT

TheOldSchool said:


> Next, the OP will say Native Americans should be grateful too


*TheOldSchool*
*BANNED*

**


----------



## BlackSand

Fenton Lum said:


> Americans feel they are justified in taking over the world, they can "justify" anything that's what exceptionalism is all about.



My guess is that you are an American ... Which at best, would only make you guilty of your accusations.
Personally ... I think what you said is a crock of shit ... But won't object if you punish yourself ... 

.


----------



## waltky

IM2 wrote: _Watky, I'm asking a question. Is this the story you really want to believe? And is that really the truth?_

The last 'good' era in Africa was the colonial one...

... at least they had some peace and order...

... since 'shedding their shackles' they've known nothing but...

... corruption, disorder and disease...

... so where is the progress independence is supposed to have brought??


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptians were just as  "white"   as were mesopotamians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. But the mesopotamians weren't white ether. My point is that there was no Nubian component to Egypt. Egypt was the Nubian component.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt was not NUBIA------two different places----sometimes
> getting more or less TOGETHER.     Texans are not Texans-----but they do seem to share drinking habits with each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt was not white. It's really not even debateable. They were a mixture of various shades of brown. It was pretty much a racially diverse place if we want to look at race relative to those times when they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure anyone said they were "white"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always claimed the ancient Egyptians were white even when that was impossible due to the lack of sun screen.. You guys yearn for relevance.
Click to expand...


Egyptians were not Black, or White, but rather Mediterranean.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. But the mesopotamians weren't white ether. My point is that there was no Nubian component to Egypt. Egypt was the Nubian component.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt was not NUBIA------two different places----sometimes
> getting more or less TOGETHER.     Texans are not Texans-----but they do seem to share drinking habits with each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt was not white. It's really not even debateable. They were a mixture of various shades of brown. It was pretty much a racially diverse place if we want to look at race relative to those times when they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure anyone said they were "white"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always claimed the ancient Egyptians were white even when that was impossible due to the lack of sun screen.. You guys yearn for relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egyptians were not Black, or White, but rather Mediterranean.
Click to expand...


sobie----there ain't no "races" in the human species------even the POLLACKS are not a 'race'


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. But the mesopotamians weren't white ether. My point is that there was no Nubian component to Egypt. Egypt was the Nubian component.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt was not NUBIA------two different places----sometimes
> getting more or less TOGETHER.     Texans are not Texans-----but they do seem to share drinking habits with each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt was not white. It's really not even debateable. They were a mixture of various shades of brown. It was pretty much a racially diverse place if we want to look at race relative to those times when they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure anyone said they were "white"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always claimed the ancient Egyptians were white even when that was impossible due to the lack of sun screen.. You guys yearn for relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egyptians were not Black, or White, but rather Mediterranean.
Click to expand...

Thats not what Ramases DNA test says or even the white historians that saw the Egyptians in person.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt was not NUBIA------two different places----sometimes
> getting more or less TOGETHER.     Texans are not Texans-----but they do seem to share drinking habits with each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt was not white. It's really not even debateable. They were a mixture of various shades of brown. It was pretty much a racially diverse place if we want to look at race relative to those times when they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure anyone said they were "white"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always claimed the ancient Egyptians were white even when that was impossible due to the lack of sun screen.. You guys yearn for relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egyptians were not Black, or White, but rather Mediterranean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not what Ramases DNA test says or even the white historians that saw the Egyptians in person.
Click to expand...


You are babbling again.      The "white historians"?    What "white historian"?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt was not white. It's really not even debateable. They were a mixture of various shades of brown. It was pretty much a racially diverse place if we want to look at race relative to those times when they did not.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure anyone said they were "white"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always claimed the ancient Egyptians were white even when that was impossible due to the lack of sun screen.. You guys yearn for relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egyptians were not Black, or White, but rather Mediterranean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not what Ramases DNA test says or even the white historians that saw the Egyptians in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are babbling again.      The "white historians"?    What "white historian"?
Click to expand...

You must be drinking again if you think I am babbling. Herodotus for starters. You know. The Father of Western Civilization?


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> Thats not what Ramases DNA test says or even the white historians that saw the Egyptians in person.



But who were their slaves ... 

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what Ramases DNA test says or even the white historians that saw the Egyptians in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But who were their slaves ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

They didnt define slavery in the terms of white people did. To them slavery was more like indentured servitude. Whites are too dumb to understand the difference in their chattel slavery and the slavery ancient Egypt employed.  Pretty sure they enslaved many of their captured enemies which included the Nubians as well as whites.


----------



## Asclepias

Getting back to the OP. The question isnt what Blacks would have done if left to their own devices. We have a track record of beginning civilizations and teaching other people what we know. The question is what would whites have done if Black people had not educated them not once but twice?


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> They didnt define slavery in the terms of white people did. To them slavery was more like indentured servitude. Whites are too dumb to understand the difference in their chattel slavery and the slavery ancient Egypt employed.  Pretty sure they enslaved many of their captured enemies which included the Nubians as well as whites.



I know the answer to the question I asked ... I just asked it to see what excuse you would attempt to come up with.
All in all ... The Egyptians set a wonderful example of using slave labor as means to reach what they (and you) deem to be the pinnacle of civilization.

Justify it any way you are comfortable with ... It is of no consequence to me ... 

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didnt define slavery in the terms of white people did. To them slavery was more like indentured servitude. Whites are too dumb to understand the difference in their chattel slavery and the slavery ancient Egypt employed.  Pretty sure they enslaved many of their captured enemies which included the Nubians as well as whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the answer to the question I asked ... I just asked it to see what excuse you would attempt to come up with.
> All in all ... The Egyptians set a wonderful example of using slave labor as means to reach what they (and you) deem to be the pinnacle of civilization.
> 
> Justify it any way you are comfortable with ... It is of no consequence to me ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Why dont you tell me who they enslaved? Its obvious you dont have a clue.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> Why dont you tell me who they enslaved? Its obvious you dont have a clue.



If you want to suggest slavery is an adequate sign of advanced civilization ... Then you are truly past any help I can offer ... No matter your insults, nor excuses.
But hey ... I am comfortable with your response ... 

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you tell me who they enslaved? Its obvious you dont have a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to suggest slavery is an adequate sign of advanced civilization ... Then you are truly past any help I can offer ... No matter your insults, nor excuses.
> But hey ... I am comfortable with your response ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.



So now you are suggesting slavery isn't slavery ... Okay, I got that ... 
Is there any other stipulation you want to add ... Perhaps another excuse you would like express ... 

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are suggesting slavery isn't slavery ... Okay, I got that ...
> Is there any other stipulation you want to add ... Perhaps another excuse you would like express ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I know youre white but at least try to comprehend. Chattel slavery is dehumanizing. Indentured servitude never took away your humanity.  Thats why they are called 2 different things.


----------



## Yarddog

Vastator said:


> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon





No they would have done just fine.  Nigerians had street lights in their great capitol before they had them in Europe. They collected gold in Ghana, they had an advanced system of steel casting for centuries. Their problem was for over 1500 years about a 100 million of them were stolen out of africa and then sent to the ME.
no doubt the enemies of the enslaved who handed them over to slavers would have picked on their rivals which would have included leaders. therefore keeping much of Africa in turmoil for many centuries.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> I know youre white but at least try to comprehend. Chattel slavery is dehumanizing. Indentured servitude never took away your humanity.  Thats why they are called 2 different things.



Look ... I have no idea why you are reacting the way you are ... 
I asked you a simple question ... You provided your answer ... How you deal with your answer is your business ... I don't care what you have to tell yourself.

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know youre white but at least try to comprehend. Chattel slavery is dehumanizing. Indentured servitude never took away your humanity.  Thats why they are called 2 different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look ... I have no idea why you are reacting the way you are ...
> I asked you a simple question ... You provided your answer ... How you deal with your answer is your business ... I don't care what you have to tell yourself.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I'm reacting that way because you white people lack intelligence.  Why would you ask me who their slaves were in response to my fact that the Egyptians were Black people?


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> I'm reacting that way because you white people lack intelligence.  Why would you ask me who their slaves were in response to my fact that the Egyptians were Black people?



I didn't put any stipulations on your answer ... Nor did I say anything about race.
If you think your continued objections are any sign of intelligence ... All I can say is that is par with what I have come to expect from you.

If you think it is in the least bit civilized ... Pfft, whatever ... 

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reacting that way because you white people lack intelligence.  Why would you ask me who their slaves were in response to my fact that the Egyptians were Black people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't put any stipulations on your answer ... Nor did I say anything about race.
> If you think your continued objections are any sign of intelligence ... All I can say is that is par with what I have come to expect from you.
> 
> If you think it is in the least bit civilized ... Pfft, whatever ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You shouldnt ask dumb questions that had nothing to do with my facts.  I said the Egyptians were Black. Using logic one would then ask a question pertaining to that statement. Dont blame me because you werent taught how to carry on a conversation.


----------



## LOIE

Yarddog said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they would have done just fine.  Nigerians had street lights in their great capitol before they had them in Europe. They collected gold in Ghana, they had an advanced system of steel casting for centuries. Their problem was for over 1500 years about a 100 million of them were stolen out of africa and then sent to the ME.
> no doubt the enemies of the enslaved who handed them over to slavers would have picked on their rivals which would have included leaders. therefore keeping much of Africa in turmoil for many centuries.
Click to expand...

Thank you. I've been thinking the same thing. To have many of their best and brightest stolen from their tribes would first of all devastate the families that were left behind. Then while they mourned their losses they would need to regroup and try to rebuild. The ones who were strong, able-bodied and skilled were taken away to build another country.  Such a violent, vicious change had to have an impact on the entire continent.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> You shouldnt ask dumb questions that had nothing to do with my facts.  I said the Egyptians were Black. Using logic one would then ask a question pertaining to that statement. Dont blame me because you werent taught how to carry on a conversation.



I know what you posted ... I quoted it.
What you care to assume I might have meant ... Is simply your mistake ... I certainly didn't lead you anywhere with my question, and you answered freely.
I haven't blamed you for anything ... I have repeatedly suggested that your answer satisfied my question ... As well as what it pertained to in my asking.

Furthermore ... If you think I would ever look to you for guidance in how to carry on a civilized conversation ... I can only suggest that it is possible you have a somewhat inflated view of your own disposition in the matter.

But ... Who am I to criticize ... Your thoughts on the matter are, again, no consequence to me ... 

.


----------



## yidnar

impuretrash said:


> A more interesting question is what would the world be like today without white europeans at all?


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldnt ask dumb questions that had nothing to do with my facts.  I said the Egyptians were Black. Using logic one would then ask a question pertaining to that statement. Dont blame me because you werent taught how to carry on a conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you posted ... I quoted it.
> What you care to assume I might have meant ... Is simply your mistake ... I certainly didn't lead you anywhere with my question, and you answered freely.
> I haven't blamed you for anything ... I have repeatedly suggested that your answer satisfied my question ... As well as what it pertained to in my asking.
> 
> Furthermore ... If you think I would ever look to you for guidance in how to carry on a civilized conversation ... I can only suggest that it is possible you have a somewhat inflated view of your own disposition in the matter.
> 
> But ... Who am I to criticize ... Your thoughts on the matter are again, no consequence to me ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

It doesnt take intelligence to quote what I said. It does take at least a little to understand it though.

I dont care who you look to. I just state you will get a unfavorable reaction so next time you wont have to ask why right?


----------



## Yarddog

Delores Paulk said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they would have done just fine.  Nigerians had street lights in their great capitol before they had them in Europe. They collected gold in Ghana, they had an advanced system of steel casting for centuries. Their problem was for over 1500 years about a 100 million of them were stolen out of africa and then sent to the ME.
> no doubt the enemies of the enslaved who handed them over to slavers would have picked on their rivals which would have included leaders. therefore keeping much of Africa in turmoil for many centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I've been thinking the same thing. To have many of their best and brightest stolen from their tribes would first of all devastate the families that were left behind. Then while they mourned their losses they would need to regroup and try to rebuild. The ones who were strong, able-bodied and skilled were taken away to build another country.  Such a violent, vicious change had to have an impact on the entire continent.
Click to expand...


It explains why much of Africa did not keep pace with Europe when at times it appeared they were on that trajectory.  They should have been in the North.  It made colonization by Europeans much easier. Much of Africa in the interior though had no use for modern technology.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> It doesnt take intelligence to quote what I said. It does take at least a little to understand it though.
> 
> I dont care who you look to. I just state you will get a unfavorable reaction so next time you wont have to ask why right?



Perhaps I can better translate my last response ... Maybe facilitate your understanding a little better (or at least point out the opportunities where we agree).

I didn't challenge your statement in what I quoted ... Just asked a simple question.
I didn't give you a valid reason to suggest I didn't understand what you posted ... You, of course, are free to believe/assume whatever you like ... No consequence to me.

I don't really care that you don't care who I look to ... But your saying so would kind of defeat the purpose of providing the suggestions you made (I didn't ask you for them).
I certainly don't expect anything other than an unfavorable response from you ... I mean face it ... You're a prick who thinks he's smart ... 

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt take intelligence to quote what I said. It does take at least a little to understand it though.
> 
> I dont care who you look to. I just state you will get a unfavorable reaction so next time you wont have to ask why right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I can better translate my last response ... Maybe facilitate your understanding a little better (or at least point out the opportunities where we agree).
> 
> I didn't challenge your statement in what I quoted ... Just asked a simple question.
> I didn't give you a valid reason to suggest I didn't understand what you posted ... You, of course, are free to believe/assume whatever you like ... No consequence to me.
> 
> I don't really care that you don't care who I look to ... But your saying so would kind of defeat the purpose of providing the suggestions you made (I didn't ask you for them).
> I certainly don't expect anything other than an unfavorable response from you ... I mean face it ... You're a prick who thinks he's smart ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

No need to translate. You claimed I was of no consequence yet you still seem to feel the need to address me?  Its clear you are either unsure of your feelings about me or embarrassed that I replied to you in the manner I did. For the record. If I make a statement dont ask a stupid question and I wont jump your shit. Then again since you feel I am of no consequence you will never address me especially when my comment wasnt addressed to you right?


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> No need to translate. You claimed I was of no consequence yet you still seem to feel the need to address me?  Its clear you are either unsure of your feelings about me or embarrassed that I replied to you in the manner I did. For the record. If I make a statement dont ask a stupid question and I wont jump your shit. Then again since you feel I am of no consequence you will never address me especially when my comment wasnt addressed to you right?



Feelings, embarrassed ... The idea I may give a damn if you boldly jump my shit (now that is funny) ... It is clear you have a lot more invested in this conversation.

Tell me ... What compels you to respond ... What do you stand to gain from pursuing the matter any further ... 
How does it make you feel ... Share your emotions with me ... Please grace me with your astounding enlightenment (this will be good, no doubt).

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to translate. You claimed I was of no consequence yet you still seem to feel the need to address me?  Its clear you are either unsure of your feelings about me or embarrassed that I replied to you in the manner I did. For the record. If I make a statement dont ask a stupid question and I wont jump your shit. Then again since you feel I am of no consequence you will never address me especially when my comment wasnt addressed to you right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feelings, embarrassed ... The idea I may give a damn if you boldly jump my shit (now that is funny) ... It is clear you have a lot more invested in this conversation.
> 
> Tell me ... What compels you to respond ... What do you stand to gain from pursuing the matter any further ...
> How does it make you feel ... Share your emotions with me ... Please grace me with your astounding enlightenment (this will be good, no doubt).
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I was about to ask you the same question since you claimed I was of no consequence. Seeing that you continue to respond makes me doubt the sincerity of your claim.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> I was about to ask you the same question since you claimed I was of no consequence. Seeing that you continue to respond makes me doubt the sincerity of your claim.



I simply stated that your opinions were of no consequence to me ... Meaning they certainly don't influence my well-being one way or another.
That doesn't necessarily negate my desire to ask, curiosity ... And I will ask whatever questions I care to ... And you are free to respond at your leisure.

But really ... We have moved past that (or should have, pretty easy to understand).
Now come on ... Tell me your feelings ... How does this make you feel?

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to ask you the same question since you claimed I was of no consequence. Seeing that you continue to respond makes me doubt the sincerity of your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply stated that your opinions were of no consequence to me ... Meaning they certainly don't influence my well-being one way or another.
> That doesn't necessarily negate my desire to ask, curiosity ... And I will ask whatever questions I care to ... And you are free to respond at your leisure.
> 
> But really ... We have moved past that (or should have, pretty easy to understand).
> Now come on ... Tell me your feelings ... How does this make you feel?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Sorry but I dont believe you. You broke into a conversation I was having with someone else and asked a dumb question. You got put in your place and now youre angry. So be it. I'm pretty much done with the issue since I advised you what would happen if you do it again. Have a nice one.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> Sorry but I dont believe you. You broke into a conversation I was having with someone else and asked a dumb question. You got put in your place and now youre angry. So be it. I'm pretty much done with the issue since I advised you what would happen if you do it again. Have a nice one.



You are free to believe whatever you want ... I certainly haven't argued with it ... No consequence to me.
And ... I didn't ask you how you think I feel ... I asked you how it makes you feel.
If you cannot answer the question ... I can accept that.

I am glad you are done ... You should have stopped two pages ago.
I really don't give a shit what you think you are going to do ... And you can go fuck yourself.

Let me know if you need any of that clarified ... 

.


----------



## Markle

Fenton Lum said:


> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.


----------



## Markle

Fenton Lum said:


> Americans feel they are justified in taking over the world, they can "justify" anything that's what exceptionalism is all about.



Why then does the United States of America NOT include, France, Italy, Germany, Norway, Denmark, Czechoslovakia, Poland, Austria, Romania, Prussia, Morocco,  Algeria, Tunisia, Libya, Finland, Latvia, Japan and several other countries?  Why are they not represented in our Congress and Senate and our flag a lot more filled with stars?

If what you claim were true, why do we only have plats of ground in those countries where the bodies of our dead heroes lie in rest having given their lives to liberate their country?  How does that happen if we sought world domination?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Vastator said:


> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon


aside from the diamonds comment

that's a bunch of lies, nothing but pure and complete bullshit.

and the bit about diamonds may also be bullshit.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Fenton Lum said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the OP will say Native Americans should be grateful too
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone we've oppressed and genocided out of functional existence should be, why, we're exceptional!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We've"?  Do share your genocidal exploits with the class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We" as in america, but you know that.  Your society was founded on this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is the envy of the world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
Click to expand...

canaduh is just north of you


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.



Making such a foolish statement simply means that you worship at the altar of the race baiters who have pounded into your head that you are a victim, there is nothing you can do about being a victim and without others to help you, you are destined to be a failure.

The Rev. Al Sharpton, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Minister Louis Farrakhan, racist former President Barack Hussein Obama, Malik Shabazz, King Samir, Eric Holder, Sen. Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Vann Jones, and others have done their job well.  You are their slave.  Congratulations!



IM2 said:


> Really? Is this the story you want to tell yourself? The tale of how Africa is so messed up because the blacks there are too dumb to rule? Really?



Well, what would you say it indicates?  Do they too have laws preventing blacks from succeeding?

What about Asians?  The Japanese certainly have a much better reason to hate white Americans than do blacks.  After all, they were rounded up on the West Coast, given one week to dispose of all their belongings and be put on trains headed to concentration camps.  Yet today, as a percentage, they own more businesses, have higher test scores, do better in school and have higher average incomes than any other race in America.

Do they have special laws too?


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.



So what happened?


----------



## MaryL

Vastator said:


> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon


I wish blacks were never ever brought here in slavery or otherwise. We would all be so much better off. Being white means  being blamed for black failures, blacks can racially profile and create imaginary  scenarios about   white entitlement that is rather thin as smoke and irrational as hell. But they condemn white racial profiling. Yeah. I think blacks have a entitlement to be thugs and contrary to main steam  culture as if if being a negro excuses being a amoral  jerk. Nope. If we are post racial, we need to end this  enabling of poor black crime and violence under the guise of diversity. No, scrutinize it , question it,  end it.


----------



## Markle

irosie91 said:


> nothing EUROCENTRIC about it-------races are determined---by guidelines involving various physical
> features---generally GROSS ANATOMY-----
> Human beans is ALL ONE SPECIES------and ALL VERY GENETICALLY MIXED-------sorta like dogs----and in botany---capsicum. "race" is a very very blurry issue. There are ABSOLUTELY no variations by group or race of the HUMAN BEAN BRAIN



Then how is this possible?

The range of scores has been adjusted so all of the "white" scores are 100.  Then the results for the other races are comparable on an equal basis, above or below.


----------



## BlackSand

Markle said:


> Then how is this possible?
> 
> The range of scores has been adjusted so all of the "white" scores are 100.  Then the results for the other races are comparable on an equal basis, above or below.



Those damn Asians ... The test is racially biased towards them.

Just kidding ... I have no idea where your data comes from.
I really don't see how it solves any problems ... And I don't use race as a qualifier for anything important.

.


----------



## MaryL

Well, perhaps blacks might lose their romantic sentimental notions of Africa, or of Islam: Africans and Muslims were the major contributors to slavery. Step back and think that through. Blacks  hunted down and sold their brothers into  slavery, Muslims 800 years ago  up till  now don't have a problem with slavery. Why didn't Malcolm X or Mohamed Ali or other  black converts to Islam know that basic fact?


----------



## BlackSand

MaryL said:


> Well, perhaps blacks might lose their romantic sentimental notions of Africa, or of Islam: Africans and Muslims were the major contributors to slavery. Step back and think that through. Blacks  hunted down and sold their brothers into  slavery, Muslims 800 years ago  up till  now don't have a problem with slavery. Why didn't Malcolm X or Mohamed Ali or other  black converts to Islam know that basic fact?



I wouldn't guess that blacks embrace the most damning aspects of their heritage ... No more than anyone of another race would embrace theirs.

There isn't and ethnic group on the face of the Earth that hasn't had its share of slavery or misdeeds.
No race is free from guilt ... We all share that common bond.

So what if someone wants to celebrate the more noteworthy accomplishments of their culture? 
So what if they do so without getting mired in the atrocities we all share (collectively not personally)?

.


----------



## MaryL

BlackSand said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, perhaps blacks might lose their romantic sentimental notions of Africa, or of Islam: Africans and Muslims were the major contributors to slavery. Step back and think that through. Blacks  hunted down and sold their brothers into  slavery, Muslims 800 years ago  up till  now don't have a problem with slavery. Why didn't Malcolm X or Mohamed Ali or other  black converts to Islam know that basic fact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't guess that blacks embrace the most damning aspects of their heritage ... No more than anyone of another race would embrace theirs.
> 
> There isn't and ethnic group on the face of the Earth that hasn't had its share of slavery or misdeeds.
> No race is free from guilt ... We all share that common bond.
> 
> So what if someone wants to celebrate the more noteworthy accomplishments of their culture?
> So what if they do so without getting mired in the atrocities we all share (collectively not personally)?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Who and what constitutes the collective history, that's a dicey subject. I don't want to be be lumped into a group of people that used to own slaves because I  have a something  in common  with them  because of something as  random and superficial  like skin color. It's tantamount to racial profiling or original sin . It's absurd .


----------



## Markle

Fenton Lum said:


> The Brits moved away from it voluntarily without a civil war decades before we did _via_ a bloody and utterly stupid civil war, and we have still yet to come to our senses over it. It is not that no one else engaged in it, it is rather that america touts itself as "exceptional" when it reality it is anything but. As you have rightly pointed out here.



As you know, or should know the UNITED STATES is just that, a group of states which voluntary joined together as SOVEREIGN states.  The Constitution lays out the specific responsibilities of the Federal Government leaving ALL OTHER responsibilities to the individual states.

The Civil War started because the South was declaring that they, as sovereign states, had the right to make their own laws.  They considered themselves sovereign states.  The Emancipation Proclamation was not signed until Sept. 22, 1862.  The Civil War began in 1861.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  What law prevents you from excelling that my daughters are privy to and you are not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm probably much older than your daughters.
> 
> Laws kinda have to be followed. I know you understand that concept don't you? Other than that they are words on a piece of paper. So I am to presume none of you racists never held a job, or a position of responsibility as you live your lives thinking we are inferior  and naturally dumber. And  I guess that although you think we are inferior, dumber, criminal and fuck everything up wherever we go, that you are able to practice fair employment and equal opportunity.
> 
> Sure, yeah.
Click to expand...


You said there were laws.  Where are they?


----------



## BlackSand

MaryL said:


> Who and what constitutes the collective history, that's a dicey subject. I don't want to be be lumped into a group of people that used to own slaves because I  have a something  in common  with them  because of something a  random and superficial  like skin color. It's tantamount to racial profiling or original sin . It's absurd .



A collective's history would be one associated with the race or ethnic group.
That is why I made the exception towards "personally" ... Not everyone is responsible for the actions of the collective ... Some people choose not to participate.

Your comments express your desire to understand why Malcom X and Ali embraced their African roots ... But didn't embrace the atrocities associated with that collective history.

My point is that we cannot nitpick one race or another about what they choose to embrace about their culture.
No ethnic group is free from atrocities ... Nor should a member of that group be expected to  be held accountable for actions they had no part in.

If you want to suggest that African Americans should not embrace their African culture due to its ties to slavery ... Well it would be kind of hard to expect them to embrace American (or any other) culture ... Due to their ties to slavery or atrocities.



*Edit:*
Oh ... And if the only reasonable response would be to not embrace any culture ... Screw that, I like Mardi Gras.

.


----------



## MaryL

BlackSand said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who and what constitutes the collective history, that's a dicey subject. I don't want to be be lumped into a group of people that used to own slaves because I  have a something  in common  with them  because of something a  random and superficial  like skin color. It's tantamount to racial profiling or original sin . It's absurd .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A collective's history would be one associated with the race or ethnic group.
> That is why I made the exception towards "personally" ... Not everyone is responsible for the actions of the collective ... Some people choose not to participate.
> 
> Your comments express your desire to understand why Malcom X and Ali embraced their African roots ... But didn't embrace the atrocities associated with that collective history.
> 
> My point is that we cannot nitpick one race or another about what they choose to embrace about their culture.
> No ethnic group is free from atrocities ... Nor should a member of that group be expected to  be held accountable for actions they had no part in.
> 
> If you want to suggest that African Americans should not embrace their African culture due to its ties to slavery ... Well it would be kind of hard to expect them to embrace American (or any other) culture ... Due to their ties to slavery or atrocities.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Nope, not saying that, I think we need to step back here and look at the way blacks contributed to slavery and stop this racial profiling of all whites as gaining  from slavery. I can assure  you that is a stereotype and I am poor and being white isn't some kind of saving grace. I resent being painted with  such a stereotyped broad brush.


----------



## BlackSand

MaryL said:


> Nope, not saying that, I think we need to step back here and look at the way blacks contributed to slavery and stop this racial profiling of all whites as gaining  from slavery. I can assure  you that is a stereotype and I am poor and being white isn't some kind of saving grace. I resent being painted with  such a stereotyped broad brush.



I never suggested you should be painted with any brush.
I only suggested you shouldn't be whipping out a brush and trying to paint Ali or Malcom X.

.


----------



## MaryL

BlackSand said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not saying that, I think we need to step back here and look at the way blacks contributed to slavery and stop this racial profiling of all whites as gaining  from slavery. I can assure  you that is a stereotype and I am poor and being white isn't some kind of saving grace. I resent being painted with  such a stereotyped broad brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never suggested you should be painted with any brush.
> I only suggested you shouldn't be whipping out a brush and trying to paint Ali or Malcom X.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You only suggest...could you be any more condescending?


----------



## Markle

BlackSand said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then how is this possible?
> 
> The range of scores has been adjusted so all of the "white" scores are 100.  Then the results for the other races are comparable on an equal basis, above or below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those damn Asians ... The test is racially biased towards them.
> 
> Just kidding ... I have no idea where your data comes from.
> I really don't see how it solves any problems ... And I don't use race as a qualifier for anything important.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Happy to oblige.

*IQs of Races in the United States*
April 15, 2016 RyanFaulk

Here I’m going to go over the median IQs of the main races in the United States. There are 4 sources for this.

The IQ Studies
SAT scores
ACT scores
NAEP scores
TIMMS and PISA scores
And in this we will be looking at the scores for these racial categories – whites, blacks, hispanics, asians – and pacific islanders and american indians where available.

IQs of Races in the United States


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened?
Click to expand...

What happened to whites when they regressed back to cave man status and Blacks had to come save them?


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to whites when they regressed back to cave man status and Blacks had to come save them?
Click to expand...

Provide your links that support your claim...


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to whites when they regressed back to cave man status and Blacks had to come save them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide your links that support your claim...
Click to expand...


No, that's not going  be done. You are a proven racist. It is a waste of time even trying to discuss anything positive that has been accomplished by backs to you.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to whites when they regressed back to cave man status and Blacks had to come save them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide your links that support your claim...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's not going  be done. You are a proven racist. It is a waste of time even trying to discuss anything positive that has been accomplished by backs to you.
Click to expand...

Offer up the links to support your claim,  or STFU.  No one...  And I do mean absolutely no one is obligated to just take your word for it.  We both know why you are unwilling to try and substantiate your claim.  And the board knows why, as well.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to whites when they regressed back to cave man status and Blacks had to come save them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide your links that support your claim...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's not going  be done. You are a proven racist. It is a waste of time even trying to discuss anything positive that has been accomplished by backs to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Offer up the links to support your claim,  or STFU.  No one...  And I do mean absolutely no one is obligated to just take your word for it.  We both know why you are unwilling to try and substantiate your claim.  And the board knows why, as well.
Click to expand...


You will not be getting any links from me. . You cannot show any lack of civilization below the Sahara but that's what you claim. We all know that too.


----------



## irosie91

Markle said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing EUROCENTRIC about it-------races are determined---by guidelines involving various physical
> features---generally GROSS ANATOMY-----
> Human beans is ALL ONE SPECIES------and ALL VERY GENETICALLY MIXED-------sorta like dogs----and in botany---capsicum. "race" is a very very blurry issue. There are ABSOLUTELY no variations by group or race of the HUMAN BEAN BRAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then how is this possible?
> 
> The range of scores has been adjusted so all of the "white" scores are 100.  Then the results for the other races are comparable on an equal basis, above or below.
Click to expand...


ENVIRONMENTAL FACTORS------NOT structural or functional differences of the brain.  <<<<  fact.   The
environmental factors are PROTEAN ranging from
CULTURAL,  to nutritional and even including level of
intellectual stimulation in early life


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure anyone said they were "white"...
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have always claimed the ancient Egyptians were white even when that was impossible due to the lack of sun screen.. You guys yearn for relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egyptians were not Black, or White, but rather Mediterranean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not what Ramases DNA test says or even the white historians that saw the Egyptians in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are babbling again.      The "white historians"?    What "white historian"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be drinking again if you think I am babbling. Herodotus for starters. You know. The Father of Western Civilization?
Click to expand...


Herodotus was a GREEK-----for whom  "pretty people"   had blue eyes and blond hair-----like   VENUS  (actually Aphrodite---for the greeks)     Herodotus lived in the fifth
century BC   ---and based his impressions on traveling here and there---nothing close to a "scientific" study------he was no biologist.   By the fifth Century BC----Nubians has already invaded Egypt and MIXED-----and the arab slave trade was already based in SUDAN----and had supplied sub-Saharan slaves to Egypt,  Greece and even to Persia.   Your insistence that   there was anything close to a clear delineation of  "RACES"   by 500 BC is ludicrous-------it makes you seem insane


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you tell me who they enslaved? Its obvious you dont have a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to suggest slavery is an adequate sign of advanced civilization ... Then you are truly past any help I can offer ... No matter your insults, nor excuses.
> But hey ... I am comfortable with your response ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
Click to expand...


there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them


----------



## BlackSand

MaryL said:


> You only suggest...could you be any more condescending?



Well ... I am not trying to establish myself as an intellectual of moral authority of any kind.
If my simple suggestion makes you question any hierarchy issues ... I guess all I can say is you are free to be offended if that somehow suits your purpose.

.


----------



## BlackSand

Markle said:


> Happy to oblige.
> 
> *IQs of Races in the United States*
> April 15, 2016 RyanFaulk
> 
> Here I’m going to go over the median IQs of the main races in the United States. There are 4 sources for this.
> 
> The IQ Studies
> SAT scores
> ACT scores
> NAEP scores
> TIMMS and PISA scores
> And in this we will be looking at the scores for these racial categories – whites, blacks, hispanics, asians – and pacific islanders and american indians where available.
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States



Thanks for the information ... Although I don't see where it could be much use to me.
As far as I can tell ... I have known some pretty stupid Asians and some pretty smart African Americans.

An IQ chart establish on racial demographics isn't a tool I use in deciding who I may hire, do business with or trust.
I am not big fan of external or government controls ... So I don't really see where racial demographics could possibly benefit my endeavors.
If you have some kind of insight on how the information provided can lead to any kind of tangible benefit ... I would be willing to listen.

.


----------



## Coyote

Markle said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then how is this possible?
> 
> The range of scores has been adjusted so all of the "white" scores are 100.  Then the results for the other races are comparable on an equal basis, above or below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those damn Asians ... The test is racially biased towards them.
> 
> Just kidding ... I have no idea where your data comes from.
> I really don't see how it solves any problems ... And I don't use race as a qualifier for anything important.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy to oblige.
> 
> *IQs of Races in the United States*
> April 15, 2016 RyanFaulk
> 
> Here I’m going to go over the median IQs of the main races in the United States. There are 4 sources for this.
> 
> The IQ Studies
> SAT scores
> ACT scores
> NAEP scores
> TIMMS and PISA scores
> And in this we will be looking at the scores for these racial categories – whites, blacks, hispanics, asians – and pacific islanders and american indians where available.
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
Click to expand...

None of those measure raw intelligence but they sure do offer hope to desperate racists.


----------



## Coyote

Markle said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Brits moved away from it voluntarily without a civil war decades before we did _via_ a bloody and utterly stupid civil war, and we have still yet to come to our senses over it. It is not that no one else engaged in it, it is rather that america touts itself as "exceptional" when it reality it is anything but. As you have rightly pointed out here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, or should know the UNITED STATES is just that, a group of states which voluntary joined together as SOVEREIGN states.  The Constitution lays out the specific responsibilities of the Federal Government leaving ALL OTHER responsibilities to the individual states.
> 
> The Civil War started because the South was declaring that they, as sovereign states, had the right to make their own laws.  They considered themselves sovereign states.  The Emancipation Proclamation was not signed until Sept. 22, 1862.  The Civil War began in 1861.
Click to expand...

The civil war started over slavery as the defining issue and has been white wasted by the losers ever since.


----------



## The Irish Ram

IM2 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt was not NUBIA------two different places----sometimes
> getting more or less TOGETHER.     Texans are not Texans-----but they do seem to share drinking habits with each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt was not white. It's really not even debateable. They were a mixture of various shades of brown. It was pretty much a racially diverse place if we want to look at race relative to those times when they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure anyone said they were "white"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have always claimed the ancient Egyptians were white even when that was impossible due to the lack of sun screen.. You guys yearn for relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are 75% of the population of the Untied States.  We are already relevant.  If whites stop working, others would starve to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly. And you are not 75 percent of the population either.
> 
> Now when we look at the world population I do believe whites are less than 10 percent, so are you really relevant?
Click to expand...


I live in the United States. And made it clear I was referring to the United States.  
The 2010 Census showed that the U.S. population on April 1, 2010, was 308.7 million. Out of the total population, 223.6 million people, or 72 percent, identified as White.  I can break it down for you by state if you like:
*State* *Value*
Alabama 69.8
Alaska 67.3
Arizona 84.0
Arkansas 79.9
California 73.5
Colorado 88.0
Connecticut 81.6
Delaware 71.1
District of Columbia 43.4
Florida 78.1
Georgia 62.5
Hawaii 26.6
Idaho 93.7
Illinois 77.7
Indiana 86.3
Iowa 92.5
Kansas 87.1
Kentucky 88.5
Louisiana 63.5
Maine 95.2
Maryland 60.5
Massachusetts 83.2
Michigan 80.1
Minnesota 86.2
Mississippi 59.8
Missouri 83.7
Montana 89.5
Nebraska 89.7
Nevada 76.7
New Hampshire 94.2
New Jersey 73.4
New Mexico 82.9
New York 70.9
North Carolina 71.7
North Dakota 89.6
Ohio 83.2
Oklahoma 75.4
Oregon 88.1
Pennsylvania 83.2
Rhode Island 85.6
South Carolina 68.3
South Dakota 85.9
Tennessee 79.1
Texas 80.3
Utah 91.6
Vermont 95.2
Virginia 70.8
Washington 81.2
West Virginia 93.8
Wisconsin 88.1
Wyoming 92.7
*Value for the US (Percent):* 77.7%

*As for relevance:
 relevant*: having significant and demonstrable bearing on the matter at hand.

So, Would you rather have 77% of a million dollars or 12%?


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to whites when they regressed back to cave man status and Blacks had to come save them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide your links that support your claim...
Click to expand...

Wake me when you prove your claims.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you tell me who they enslaved? Its obvious you dont have a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to suggest slavery is an adequate sign of advanced civilization ... Then you are truly past any help I can offer ... No matter your insults, nor excuses.
> But hey ... I am comfortable with your response ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
Click to expand...

Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have always claimed the ancient Egyptians were white even when that was impossible due to the lack of sun screen.. You guys yearn for relevance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptians were not Black, or White, but rather Mediterranean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not what Ramases DNA test says or even the white historians that saw the Egyptians in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are babbling again.      The "white historians"?    What "white historian"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be drinking again if you think I am babbling. Herodotus for starters. You know. The Father of Western Civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Herodotus was a GREEK-----for whom  "pretty people"   had blue eyes and blond hair-----like   VENUS  (actually Aphrodite---for the greeks)     Herodotus lived in the fifth
> century BC   ---and based his impressions on traveling here and there---nothing close to a "scientific" study------he was no biologist.   By the fifth Century BC----Nubians has already invaded Egypt and MIXED-----and the arab slave trade was already based in SUDAN----and had supplied sub-Saharan slaves to Egypt,  Greece and even to Persia.   Your insistence that   there was anything close to a clear delineation of  "RACES"   by 500 BC is ludicrous-------it makes you seem insane
Click to expand...

Thats weird. Most Greeks thought people with blond hair and blue eyes were savages.  Either way since he saw the Egyptians and knew they were a different people from the Nubians your claim pretty much falls flat on its face. I'll quote Herodotus so there is no mistake. The Egyptians were Black.

"the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are *black-skinned and wooly-haired*." (History, Book II.)
-Herodotus

If they were white he would have used leucochroes. Had they been simply brown, like so many African Americans, he may have used phrenychroes

Just in case you want to make an excuse, here is Aristotle.

*"Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians, and so does also too white a complexion..."
-Aristotle*


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you tell me who they enslaved? Its obvious you dont have a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to suggest slavery is an adequate sign of advanced civilization ... Then you are truly past any help I can offer ... No matter your insults, nor excuses.
> But hey ... I am comfortable with your response ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
Click to expand...


"blacks as a group"   ???     OH-----ALL BLACKS IS DE SAME----ITS DE COLOR  ---MAAN


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you tell me who they enslaved? Its obvious you dont have a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to suggest slavery is an adequate sign of advanced civilization ... Then you are truly past any help I can offer ... No matter your insults, nor excuses.
> But hey ... I am comfortable with your response ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
Click to expand...


The Sokoto Empire saw 50% of it's population enslaved, that's similar to the U.S South.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you tell me who they enslaved? Its obvious you dont have a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to suggest slavery is an adequate sign of advanced civilization ... Then you are truly past any help I can offer ... No matter your insults, nor excuses.
> But hey ... I am comfortable with your response ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
Click to expand...

Slavery is slavery.  The fact that you imagine anything other than that reality,  shows not only how ignorant you are; but also highlights your desperation for any form of validity.  You are openly proposing that you've found the cleaner end,  by which one can pick up the turd... You need help...


----------



## irosie91

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you tell me who they enslaved? Its obvious you dont have a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to suggest slavery is an adequate sign of advanced civilization ... Then you are truly past any help I can offer ... No matter your insults, nor excuses.
> But hey ... I am comfortable with your response ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is slavery.  The fact that you imagine anything other than that reality,  shows not only how ignorant you are; but also highlights your desperation for any form of validity.  You are openly proposing that you've found the cleaner end,  by which one can pick up the turd... You need help...
Click to expand...


it is desperate to find ANYTHING that suggests it is descended from anything superior to manure


----------



## Taz

If negros had been left to their own devices the whole continent of Africa would have starved by now.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could go over all the advances made by Africans in Africa
> 
> 
> 
> We be waitin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You be catchin lice trying to pretend you cant understand.
Click to expand...

So you have nothing. Got it.


----------



## irosie91

by inclination,  I am into  "science"-----my major in college was  "undeclared"----but by virtue of the courses I chose----more like
"general science"      I have a STATEMENT based on knowledge of "biology""   which came to be something like my  "official"  major.  -----here it is---Color of the skin is LARGELY (but not entirely) determined by the quantity of melanin in the skin.   Melanin is a pigment  (a substance which APPEARS as a color based on the spectrum of light waves it absorbs and reflects)  
The pigment is produced by specific cells which develop in the NEURAL CREST of the embryo.    From there they, by differential division of cells-----end up thruout the ectodermal layer of the organism  (elsewhere too----but for a discussion of the color of the skin---STICK TO THE ECTODERM)    The issue differentiating what we call  the "black race"  vs the "white race" ----is NOT quantity of the specific cells which elaborate melanin----to wit MELANOCYTES-----it is, simply----
quanity of melanin----ie the melanocytes----a specialized cell which originates in the NEURAL CREST of the embryo----produces MORE melanin in "black"  people ---than in 'white"
people---------and that's all there is to it.     The pigment has no effect on intelligence or personality


----------



## irosie91

PS---the greeks did not consider any person with blue eyes and blond hair to be a "savage"-----    It is important to understand that which one reads


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you tell me who they enslaved? Its obvious you dont have a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to suggest slavery is an adequate sign of advanced civilization ... Then you are truly past any help I can offer ... No matter your insults, nor excuses.
> But hey ... I am comfortable with your response ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
Click to expand...



"blacks"    are neither a "group"   or a  "people"


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you tell me who they enslaved? Its obvious you dont have a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to suggest slavery is an adequate sign of advanced civilization ... Then you are truly past any help I can offer ... No matter your insults, nor excuses.
> But hey ... I am comfortable with your response ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "blacks"    are neither a "group"   or a  "people"
Click to expand...


Actually we are both.

You see when some of us decide to excuse chattel slavery by saying slavery was done by all, the failure to recognize that the other forms of slavery did not consign slavery upon a person at birth or made it generational by race. Slaves were looked upon as humans in other forms of slavery and not as chattel. So while no slavery is a good thing, the dehumanization of backs created by chattel slavery made it the worst form in human history.

Besides the issue is not even really about slavery here. It is about what happened after that.

So we are here arguing about slavery when the problem is in the OP itself. This fool is citing an opinion from Thomas Dixon apparently some dumb white man during the colonial times. Because the problem with what he was saying is that Europe had nothing, the moors bought them back to life, they had plagues, pestilences and diseases that Africans did not have. They lagged behind on medical knowledge and in technological advancement for those times. Yet we have a stormfront trooper who gets to post an opinion about blacks and its treated like it's a viable opinion t debate? This thread needs to go to the rubber room.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to suggest slavery is an adequate sign of advanced civilization ... Then you are truly past any help I can offer ... No matter your insults, nor excuses.
> But hey ... I am comfortable with your response ...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "blacks"    are neither a "group"   or a  "people"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually we are both.
> 
> You see when some of us decide to excuse chattel slavery by saying slavery was done by all, the failure to recognize that the other forms of slavery did not consign slavery upon a person at birth or made it generational by race. Slaves were looked upon as humans in other forms of slavery and not as chattel. So while no slavery is a good thing, the dehumanization of backs created by chattel slavery made it the worst form in human history.
> 
> Besides the issue is not even really about slavery here. It is about what happened after that.
> 
> So we are here arguing about slavery when the problem is in the OP itself. This fool is citing an opinion from Thomas Dixon apparently some dumb white man during the colonial times. Because the problem with what he was saying is that Europe had nothing, the moors bought them back to life, they had plagues, pestilences and diseases that Africans did not have. They lagged behind on medical knowledge and in technological advancement for those times. Yet we have a stormfront trooper who gets to post an opinion about blacks and its treated like it's a viable opinion t debate? This thread needs to go to the rubber room.
Click to expand...


actually---YOU are on the same level as all other "race"  bullshit artists------you argue about the  ESSENCE of variable levels of melanin -------MELANIN being the ABSOLUTE ISSUE


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "blacks"    are neither a "group"   or a  "people"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually we are both.
> 
> You see when some of us decide to excuse chattel slavery by saying slavery was done by all, the failure to recognize that the other forms of slavery did not consign slavery upon a person at birth or made it generational by race. Slaves were looked upon as humans in other forms of slavery and not as chattel. So while no slavery is a good thing, the dehumanization of backs created by chattel slavery made it the worst form in human history.
> 
> Besides the issue is not even really about slavery here. It is about what happened after that.
> 
> So we are here arguing about slavery when the problem is in the OP itself. This fool is citing an opinion from Thomas Dixon apparently some dumb white man during the colonial times. Because the problem with what he was saying is that Europe had nothing, the moors bought them back to life, they had plagues, pestilences and diseases that Africans did not have. They lagged behind on medical knowledge and in technological advancement for those times. Yet we have a stormfront trooper who gets to post an opinion about blacks and its treated like it's a viable opinion t debate? This thread needs to go to the rubber room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually---YOU are on the same level as all other "race"  bullshit artists------you argue about the  ESSENCE of variable levels of melanin -------MELANIN being the ABSOLUTE ISSUE
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as race bullshit artists. We did not make up race, we did not determine that because we have more melanin we are inferior. We did not make laws to deny those based upon levels pf melanin, We did not decide we could own people because of levels of melanin. We did not decide that people with certain levels of melanin were not civilized or Christian. We did not decide that people with certain levels of melanin had all that wealth and were too lazy to harvest it. We did not decide that people with certain melanin levels were Americans while others were not. We did not decide that people with certain levels of melanin needed to be removed from their homes. We did not decide that we had the right to invade and colonize a continent because e we had a certain level of melanin. We did not decide that if you had a certain level of melanin you had no rights that were to be respected. We did not start an OP about how a people with a certain melanin level would do if left up to their own devices. So then you go holler at those who created the problem instead of those of us wanting to try ending it and creating  a place  where levels of melanin don't matter .


----------



## harmonica

as documented before, Africa is the shithole of the world
highest poverty/illiteracy/starvation/disease/etc
this can't be denied
they can't even feed themselves


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you tell me who they enslaved? Its obvious you dont have a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to suggest slavery is an adequate sign of advanced civilization ... Then you are truly past any help I can offer ... No matter your insults, nor excuses.
> But hey ... I am comfortable with your response ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Sokoto Empire saw 50% of it's population enslaved, that's similar to the U.S South.
Click to expand...

Sorry white boy. No one but whites ever engaged in chattel slavery.


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you tell me who they enslaved? Its obvious you dont have a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to suggest slavery is an adequate sign of advanced civilization ... Then you are truly past any help I can offer ... No matter your insults, nor excuses.
> But hey ... I am comfortable with your response ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is slavery.  The fact that you imagine anything other than that reality,  shows not only how ignorant you are; but also highlights your desperation for any form of validity.  You are openly proposing that you've found the cleaner end,  by which one can pick up the turd... You need help...
Click to expand...

No dummy. chattel slavery is totally different from traditional slavery. If you are struggling with the concept use a dictionary after getting an adult to explain it to you.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you tell me who they enslaved? Its obvious you dont have a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to suggest slavery is an adequate sign of advanced civilization ... Then you are truly past any help I can offer ... No matter your insults, nor excuses.
> But hey ... I am comfortable with your response ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "blacks"    are neither a "group"   or a  "people"
Click to expand...

Wrong again. You never seem to get anything right.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to suggest slavery is an adequate sign of advanced civilization ... Then you are truly past any help I can offer ... No matter your insults, nor excuses.
> But hey ... I am comfortable with your response ...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "blacks"    are neither a "group"   or a  "people"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually we are both.
> 
> You see when some of us decide to excuse chattel slavery by saying slavery was done by all, the failure to recognize that the other forms of slavery did not consign slavery upon a person at birth or made it generational by race. Slaves were looked upon as humans in other forms of slavery and not as chattel. So while no slavery is a good thing, the dehumanization of backs created by chattel slavery made it the worst form in human history.
> 
> Besides the issue is not even really about slavery here. It is about what happened after that.
> 
> So we are here arguing about slavery when the problem is in the OP itself. This fool is citing an opinion from Thomas Dixon apparently some dumb white man during the colonial times. Because the problem with what he was saying is that Europe had nothing, the moors bought them back to life, they had plagues, pestilences and diseases that Africans did not have. They lagged behind on medical knowledge and in technological advancement for those times. Yet we have a stormfront trooper who gets to post an opinion about blacks and its treated like it's a viable opinion t debate? This thread needs to go to the rubber room.
Click to expand...

This site often allows these illiterate threads. I typically like responding so other Black people can benefit from what I know as many of them have bought the "white" version of history. Its like I have said many times before...whites have to keep repeating these things to themselves because they suffer from genetic insecurity.  Its sad and I pity them for it but I am way more concerned with educating other Black people that have bought into their lies. Can you imagine what would happen if Black people stopped worrying about these white racists and focused on just out working them?  No one can stop a Black person. They can only provide obstacles and mental noise to distract them.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> This site often allows these illiterate threads. I typically like responding so other Black people can benefit from what I know as many of them have bought the "white" version of history. Its like I have said many times before...whites have to keep repeating these things to themselves because they suffer from genetic insecurity.  Its sad and I pity them for it by I am way more concerned with educating other Black people that have bought into their lies. Can you imagine what would happen if Black people stopped worrying about these white racists and focused on just out working them?  No one can stop a Black person. They can only provide obstacles and mental noise to distract them.



Amen Brother ... Good Luck in Your Endeavors (not that you really need luck to help you out any) ... 

.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to suggest slavery is an adequate sign of advanced civilization ... Then you are truly past any help I can offer ... No matter your insults, nor excuses.
> But hey ... I am comfortable with your response ...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is slavery.  The fact that you imagine anything other than that reality,  shows not only how ignorant you are; but also highlights your desperation for any form of validity.  You are openly proposing that you've found the cleaner end,  by which one can pick up the turd... You need help...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. chattel slavery is totally different from traditional slavery. If you are struggling with the concept use a dictionary after getting an adult to explain it to you.
Click to expand...

Whatever helps you sleep at night. Slavery is slavery. The particulars are only as unique as the cultures that have practiced it. Which is virtually all of them... Minor details. None of which change the fact that it was slavery. So you go right on ahead and pick that turd up; from the end you’ve deemed the cleanest...


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is slavery.  The fact that you imagine anything other than that reality,  shows not only how ignorant you are; but also highlights your desperation for any form of validity.  You are openly proposing that you've found the cleaner end,  by which one can pick up the turd... You need help...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. chattel slavery is totally different from traditional slavery. If you are struggling with the concept use a dictionary after getting an adult to explain it to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever helps you sleep at night. Slavery is slavery. The particulars are only as unique as the cultures that have practiced it. Minor details. None of which change the fact that it was slavery. So you go right on ahead and pick that turd up; from the end you’ve deemed the cleanest...
Click to expand...

Yeah you said that before. Like I said before go read a dictionary before you converse with me on the subject. Let me know when you know the difference silly white boy.


----------



## bgrouse

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have always claimed the ancient Egyptians were white even when that was impossible due to the lack of sun screen.. You guys yearn for relevance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptians were not Black, or White, but rather Mediterranean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not what Ramases DNA test says or even the white historians that saw the Egyptians in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are babbling again.      The "white historians"?    What "white historian"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be drinking again if you think I am babbling. Herodotus for starters. You know. The Father of Western Civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Herodotus was a GREEK-----for whom  "pretty people"   had blue eyes and blond hair-----like   VENUS  (actually Aphrodite---for the greeks)     Herodotus lived in the fifth
> century BC   ---and based his impressions on traveling here and there---nothing close to a "scientific" study------he was no biologist.   By the fifth Century BC----Nubians has already invaded Egypt and MIXED-----and the arab slave trade was already based in SUDAN----and had supplied sub-Saharan slaves to Egypt,  Greece and even to Persia.   Your insistence that   there was anything close to a clear delineation of  "RACES"   by 500 BC is ludicrous-------it makes you seem insane
Click to expand...


The entire quote is:


> Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians, and so does also too *white *a complexion, as you may see from *women*.  So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes.  A *tawny *colour indicates a *bold spirit*, as in lions; but too *ruddy *a hue marks a *rogue*, as in the case of the fox.  A *pale mottled* hue signifies *cowardice*, for that is the colour one turns in terror.  The *honey-pale* are cold, and coldness means immobility, and an immobile body means *slowness*.  A *red *hue indicates *hastiness*, for all parts of the body on being heated by movement turn red.  A *flaming *skin, however, indicates *madness*, for it results from an overheated body, and *extreme bodily heat* is likely to mean madness.



Only a moron like Asclepias would consider that a reliable source of the general racial makeup of Egypt, especially compared to modern DNA evidence suggesting the opposite. The retarded shitskin thinks he can make blacks look good by going back thousands of years to when they were supposedly civilized and intelligent, but whenever he tries someone finds evidence contrary to his delusions. Maybe next time he'll go back 100,000,000 years and talk about space-traveling blacks. The further back, the less evidence, the "stronger" his argument.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is slavery.  The fact that you imagine anything other than that reality,  shows not only how ignorant you are; but also highlights your desperation for any form of validity.  You are openly proposing that you've found the cleaner end,  by which one can pick up the turd... You need help...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. chattel slavery is totally different from traditional slavery. If you are struggling with the concept use a dictionary after getting an adult to explain it to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever helps you sleep at night. Slavery is slavery. The particulars are only as unique as the cultures that have practiced it. Minor details. None of which change the fact that it was slavery. So you go right on ahead and pick that turd up; from the end you’ve deemed the cleanest...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you said that before. Like I said before go read a dictionary before you converse with me on the subject. Let me know when you know the difference silly white boy.
Click to expand...

You’ve been told. Twice now. If your 80 IQ has failed to process it thus far... Its time to move on. The world needs ditch diggers too. Ya dig?


----------



## Snouter

American slavery was the best thing to ever happen to Afro Americans.  Not so good for Whitey though since Blacks are 200 times more likely to commit violent crime than Whitey making many parts of America no-go zones!


----------



## Vastator

bgrouse said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptians were not Black, or White, but rather Mediterranean.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what Ramases DNA test says or even the white historians that saw the Egyptians in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are babbling again.      The "white historians"?    What "white historian"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be drinking again if you think I am babbling. Herodotus for starters. You know. The Father of Western Civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Herodotus was a GREEK-----for whom  "pretty people"   had blue eyes and blond hair-----like   VENUS  (actually Aphrodite---for the greeks)     Herodotus lived in the fifth
> century BC   ---and based his impressions on traveling here and there---nothing close to a "scientific" study------he was no biologist.   By the fifth Century BC----Nubians has already invaded Egypt and MIXED-----and the arab slave trade was already based in SUDAN----and had supplied sub-Saharan slaves to Egypt,  Greece and even to Persia.   Your insistence that   there was anything close to a clear delineation of  "RACES"   by 500 BC is ludicrous-------it makes you seem insane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire quote is:
> 
> 
> 
> Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians, and so does also too *white *a complexion, as you may see from *women*.  So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes.  A *tawny *colour indicates a *bold spirit*, as in lions; but too *ruddy *a hue marks a *rogue*, as in the case of the fox.  A *pale mottled* hue signifies *cowardice*, for that is the colour one turns in terror.  The *honey-pale* are cold, and coldness means immobility, and an immobile body means *slowness*.  A *red *hue indicates *hastiness*, for all parts of the body on being heated by movement turn red.  A *flaming *skin, however, indicates *madness*, for it results from an overheated body, and *extreme bodily heat* is likely to mean madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a moron like Asclepias would consider that a reliable source of the general racial makeup of Egypt, especially compared to modern DNA evidence suggesting the opposite. The retarded shitskin thinks he can make blacks look good by going back thousands of years to when they were supposedly civilized and intelligent, but whenever he tries someone finds evidence contrary to his delusions. Maybe next time he'll go back 100,000,000 years and talk about space-traveling blacks. The further back, the less evidence, the "stronger" his argument.
Click to expand...

His estimation of victory, in debate or argument; is getting the last word. One of his favorites is claiming you said something you didn’t; and then claiming to have refuted that very thing you never said. He does it to look good in front of other negros; knowing they’ll never go back and fact check him. He’s a sad,  scared, self loathing negro whose only sense of pride issues forth from the fantasy world he’s trying to convince others, is reality. I hope he never changes...


----------



## Asclepias

Snouter said:


> American slavery was the best thing to ever happen to Afro Americans.  Not so good for Whitey though since Blacks are 200 times more likely to commit violent crime than Whitey making many parts of America no-go zones!


Slavery was the best thing to happen to whites. The US would still be penal colony for white criminals and trash like you.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptians were not Black, or White, but rather Mediterranean.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what Ramases DNA test says or even the white historians that saw the Egyptians in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are babbling again.      The "white historians"?    What "white historian"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be drinking again if you think I am babbling. Herodotus for starters. You know. The Father of Western Civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Herodotus was a GREEK-----for whom  "pretty people"   had blue eyes and blond hair-----like   VENUS  (actually Aphrodite---for the greeks)     Herodotus lived in the fifth
> century BC   ---and based his impressions on traveling here and there---nothing close to a "scientific" study------he was no biologist.   By the fifth Century BC----Nubians has already invaded Egypt and MIXED-----and the arab slave trade was already based in SUDAN----and had supplied sub-Saharan slaves to Egypt,  Greece and even to Persia.   Your insistence that   there was anything close to a clear delineation of  "RACES"   by 500 BC is ludicrous-------it makes you seem insane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire quote is:
> 
> 
> 
> Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians, and so does also too *white *a complexion, as you may see from *women*.  So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes.  A *tawny *colour indicates a *bold spirit*, as in lions; but too *ruddy *a hue marks a *rogue*, as in the case of the fox.  A *pale mottled* hue signifies *cowardice*, for that is the colour one turns in terror.  The *honey-pale* are cold, and coldness means immobility, and an immobile body means *slowness*.  A *red *hue indicates *hastiness*, for all parts of the body on being heated by movement turn red.  A *flaming *skin, however, indicates *madness*, for it results from an overheated body, and *extreme bodily heat* is likely to mean madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a moron like Asclepias would consider that a reliable source of the general racial makeup of Egypt, especially compared to modern DNA evidence suggesting the opposite. The retarded shitskin thinks he can make blacks look good by going back thousands of years to when they were supposedly civilized and intelligent, but whenever he tries someone finds evidence contrary to his delusions. Maybe next time he'll go back 100,000,000 years and talk about space-traveling blacks. The further back, the less evidence, the "stronger" his argument.
Click to expand...

Its a reliable source because they saw them.  Just like Herodotus  Try harder silly white boy.  Must hurt huh? 

"the people of Colchis *must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired.*" (History, Book II.)
-Herodotus


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to suggest slavery is an adequate sign of advanced civilization ... Then you are truly past any help I can offer ... No matter your insults, nor excuses.
> But hey ... I am comfortable with your response ...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "blacks"    are neither a "group"   or a  "people"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually we are both.
> 
> You see when some of us decide to excuse chattel slavery by saying slavery was done by all, the failure to recognize that the other forms of slavery did not consign slavery upon a person at birth or made it generational by race. Slaves were looked upon as humans in other forms of slavery and not as chattel. So while no slavery is a good thing, the dehumanization of backs created by chattel slavery made it the worst form in human history.
> 
> Besides the issue is not even really about slavery here. It is about what happened after that.
> 
> So we are here arguing about slavery when the problem is in the OP itself. This fool is citing an opinion from Thomas Dixon apparently some dumb white man during the colonial times. Because the problem with what he was saying is that Europe had nothing, the moors bought them back to life, they had plagues, pestilences and diseases that Africans did not have. They lagged behind on medical knowledge and in technological advancement for those times. Yet we have a stormfront trooper who gets to post an opinion about blacks and its treated like it's a viable opinion t debate? This thread needs to go to the rubber room.
Click to expand...


Arabs castrated Black slaves so they wouldn't reproduce, I guess that's so much better, huh?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "blacks"    are neither a "group"   or a  "people"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually we are both.
> 
> You see when some of us decide to excuse chattel slavery by saying slavery was done by all, the failure to recognize that the other forms of slavery did not consign slavery upon a person at birth or made it generational by race. Slaves were looked upon as humans in other forms of slavery and not as chattel. So while no slavery is a good thing, the dehumanization of backs created by chattel slavery made it the worst form in human history.
> 
> Besides the issue is not even really about slavery here. It is about what happened after that.
> 
> So we are here arguing about slavery when the problem is in the OP itself. This fool is citing an opinion from Thomas Dixon apparently some dumb white man during the colonial times. Because the problem with what he was saying is that Europe had nothing, the moors bought them back to life, they had plagues, pestilences and diseases that Africans did not have. They lagged behind on medical knowledge and in technological advancement for those times. Yet we have a stormfront trooper who gets to post an opinion about blacks and its treated like it's a viable opinion t debate? This thread needs to go to the rubber room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually---YOU are on the same level as all other "race"  bullshit artists------you argue about the  ESSENCE of variable levels of melanin -------MELANIN being the ABSOLUTE ISSUE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we did not determine that because we have more melanin we are inferior.
Click to expand...



I don't think it's melanin, but rather that Africans on average have not just smaller brains, but more Dolichocephalic brains too.
2 traits linked to lower levels of intelligence, and 2 traits more characteristic of Primates.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "blacks"    are neither a "group"   or a  "people"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually we are both.
> 
> You see when some of us decide to excuse chattel slavery by saying slavery was done by all, the failure to recognize that the other forms of slavery did not consign slavery upon a person at birth or made it generational by race. Slaves were looked upon as humans in other forms of slavery and not as chattel. So while no slavery is a good thing, the dehumanization of backs created by chattel slavery made it the worst form in human history.
> 
> Besides the issue is not even really about slavery here. It is about what happened after that.
> 
> So we are here arguing about slavery when the problem is in the OP itself. This fool is citing an opinion from Thomas Dixon apparently some dumb white man during the colonial times. Because the problem with what he was saying is that Europe had nothing, the moors bought them back to life, they had plagues, pestilences and diseases that Africans did not have. They lagged behind on medical knowledge and in technological advancement for those times. Yet we have a stormfront trooper who gets to post an opinion about blacks and its treated like it's a viable opinion t debate? This thread needs to go to the rubber room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually---YOU are on the same level as all other "race"  bullshit artists------you argue about the  ESSENCE of variable levels of melanin -------MELANIN being the ABSOLUTE ISSUE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we did not determine that because we have more melanin we are inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's melanin, but rather that Africans on average have not just smaller brains, but more Dolichocephalic brains too.
> 2 traits linked to lower levels of intelligence, and 2 traits more characteristic of Primates.
Click to expand...

Our melanin makes us more intelligent than whites. Its a natural bio conductor.

Melanin considered for bio-friendly electronics


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what Ramases DNA test says or even the white historians that saw the Egyptians in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are babbling again.      The "white historians"?    What "white historian"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be drinking again if you think I am babbling. Herodotus for starters. You know. The Father of Western Civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Herodotus was a GREEK-----for whom  "pretty people"   had blue eyes and blond hair-----like   VENUS  (actually Aphrodite---for the greeks)     Herodotus lived in the fifth
> century BC   ---and based his impressions on traveling here and there---nothing close to a "scientific" study------he was no biologist.   By the fifth Century BC----Nubians has already invaded Egypt and MIXED-----and the arab slave trade was already based in SUDAN----and had supplied sub-Saharan slaves to Egypt,  Greece and even to Persia.   Your insistence that   there was anything close to a clear delineation of  "RACES"   by 500 BC is ludicrous-------it makes you seem insane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire quote is:
> 
> 
> 
> Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians, and so does also too *white *a complexion, as you may see from *women*.  So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes.  A *tawny *colour indicates a *bold spirit*, as in lions; but too *ruddy *a hue marks a *rogue*, as in the case of the fox.  A *pale mottled* hue signifies *cowardice*, for that is the colour one turns in terror.  The *honey-pale* are cold, and coldness means immobility, and an immobile body means *slowness*.  A *red *hue indicates *hastiness*, for all parts of the body on being heated by movement turn red.  A *flaming *skin, however, indicates *madness*, for it results from an overheated body, and *extreme bodily heat* is likely to mean madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a moron like Asclepias would consider that a reliable source of the general racial makeup of Egypt, especially compared to modern DNA evidence suggesting the opposite. The retarded shitskin thinks he can make blacks look good by going back thousands of years to when they were supposedly civilized and intelligent, but whenever he tries someone finds evidence contrary to his delusions. Maybe next time he'll go back 100,000,000 years and talk about space-traveling blacks. The further back, the less evidence, the "stronger" his argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a reliable source because they saw them.  Just like Herodotus  Try harder silly white boy.  Must hurt huh?
> 
> "the people of Colchis *must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired.*" (History, Book II.)
> -Herodotus
Click to expand...

So you think people with flaming skin are mad because of increased body temperature? Or that all women are white?

What about a ruddy hue? Is that for rogues? 

Yes, it does hurt to read your retarded posts. They're so stupid, it hurts.


----------



## Coyote

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "blacks"    are neither a "group"   or a  "people"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we are both.
> 
> You see when some of us decide to excuse chattel slavery by saying slavery was done by all, the failure to recognize that the other forms of slavery did not consign slavery upon a person at birth or made it generational by race. Slaves were looked upon as humans in other forms of slavery and not as chattel. So while no slavery is a good thing, the dehumanization of backs created by chattel slavery made it the worst form in human history.
> 
> Besides the issue is not even really about slavery here. It is about what happened after that.
> 
> So we are here arguing about slavery when the problem is in the OP itself. This fool is citing an opinion from Thomas Dixon apparently some dumb white man during the colonial times. Because the problem with what he was saying is that Europe had nothing, the moors bought them back to life, they had plagues, pestilences and diseases that Africans did not have. They lagged behind on medical knowledge and in technological advancement for those times. Yet we have a stormfront trooper who gets to post an opinion about blacks and its treated like it's a viable opinion t debate? This thread needs to go to the rubber room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually---YOU are on the same level as all other "race"  bullshit artists------you argue about the  ESSENCE of variable levels of melanin -------MELANIN being the ABSOLUTE ISSUE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we did not determine that because we have more melanin we are inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's melanin, but rather that Africans on average have not just smaller brains, but more Dolichocephalic brains too.
> 2 traits linked to lower levels of intelligence, and 2 traits more characteristic of Primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our melanin makes us more intelligent than whites. Its a natural bio conductor.
> 
> Melanin considered for bio-friendly electronics
Click to expand...



You certainly come up with interesting science...so...how does that work with freckles?  Spotty reception?  Electrical spazzing?  Unpredictable and unreliable melanin bio-electronics?  Creative?


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "blacks"    are neither a "group"   or a  "people"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we are both.
> 
> You see when some of us decide to excuse chattel slavery by saying slavery was done by all, the failure to recognize that the other forms of slavery did not consign slavery upon a person at birth or made it generational by race. Slaves were looked upon as humans in other forms of slavery and not as chattel. So while no slavery is a good thing, the dehumanization of backs created by chattel slavery made it the worst form in human history.
> 
> Besides the issue is not even really about slavery here. It is about what happened after that.
> 
> So we are here arguing about slavery when the problem is in the OP itself. This fool is citing an opinion from Thomas Dixon apparently some dumb white man during the colonial times. Because the problem with what he was saying is that Europe had nothing, the moors bought them back to life, they had plagues, pestilences and diseases that Africans did not have. They lagged behind on medical knowledge and in technological advancement for those times. Yet we have a stormfront trooper who gets to post an opinion about blacks and its treated like it's a viable opinion t debate? This thread needs to go to the rubber room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually---YOU are on the same level as all other "race"  bullshit artists------you argue about the  ESSENCE of variable levels of melanin -------MELANIN being the ABSOLUTE ISSUE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we did not determine that because we have more melanin we are inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's melanin, but rather that Africans on average have not just smaller brains, but more Dolichocephalic brains too.
> 2 traits linked to lower levels of intelligence, and 2 traits more characteristic of Primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our melanin makes us more intelligent than whites. Its a natural bio conductor.
> 
> Melanin considered for bio-friendly electronics
Click to expand...

So where do negroes leave their melanin when they take tests or commit violent crime?


----------



## Coyote

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we are both.
> 
> You see when some of us decide to excuse chattel slavery by saying slavery was done by all, the failure to recognize that the other forms of slavery did not consign slavery upon a person at birth or made it generational by race. Slaves were looked upon as humans in other forms of slavery and not as chattel. So while no slavery is a good thing, the dehumanization of backs created by chattel slavery made it the worst form in human history.
> 
> Besides the issue is not even really about slavery here. It is about what happened after that.
> 
> So we are here arguing about slavery when the problem is in the OP itself. This fool is citing an opinion from Thomas Dixon apparently some dumb white man during the colonial times. Because the problem with what he was saying is that Europe had nothing, the moors bought them back to life, they had plagues, pestilences and diseases that Africans did not have. They lagged behind on medical knowledge and in technological advancement for those times. Yet we have a stormfront trooper who gets to post an opinion about blacks and its treated like it's a viable opinion t debate? This thread needs to go to the rubber room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually---YOU are on the same level as all other "race"  bullshit artists------you argue about the  ESSENCE of variable levels of melanin -------MELANIN being the ABSOLUTE ISSUE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we did not determine that because we have more melanin we are inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's melanin, but rather that Africans on average have not just smaller brains, but more Dolichocephalic brains too.
> 2 traits linked to lower levels of intelligence, and 2 traits more characteristic of Primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our melanin makes us more intelligent than whites. Its a natural bio conductor.
> 
> Melanin considered for bio-friendly electronics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where do negroes leave their melanin when they take tests or commit violent crime?
Click to expand...

Same place the Melanin deficient leave their vestigial melanin.


----------



## BlackSand

Coyote said:


> You certainly come up with interesting science...so...how does that work with freckles?  Spotty reception?  Electrical spazzing?  Unpredictable and unreliable melanin bio-electronics?  Creative?



A new dance routine and overnight YouTube stardom ... 

.


----------



## Geaux4it

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only taught you that chattel slavery and indentured servitude was not the same as you whites seem to think it is. Its not my fault you guys are too dumb to get the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are many forms of slavery--------those YOU call  "whites"  and "blacks"   employed just about all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Try again. Blacks as a group never employed chattel slavery. Its not in our nature as a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "blacks"    are neither a "group"   or a  "people"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually we are both.
> 
> You see when some of us decide to excuse chattel slavery by saying slavery was done by all, the failure to recognize that the other forms of slavery did not consign slavery upon a person at birth or made it generational by race. Slaves were looked upon as humans in other forms of slavery and not as chattel. So while no slavery is a good thing, the dehumanization of backs created by chattel slavery made it the worst form in human history.
> 
> Besides the issue is not even really about slavery here. It is about what happened after that.
> 
> So we are here arguing about slavery when the problem is in the OP itself. This fool is citing an opinion from Thomas Dixon apparently some dumb white man during the colonial times. Because the problem with what he was saying is that Europe had nothing, the moors bought them back to life, they had plagues, pestilences and diseases that Africans did not have. They lagged behind on medical knowledge and in technological advancement for those times. Yet we have a stormfront trooper who gets to post an opinion about blacks and its treated like it's a viable opinion t debate? This thread needs to go to the rubber room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs castrated Black slaves so they wouldn't reproduce, I guess that's so much better, huh?
Click to expand...


*Ephesians 6 *

Slaves and Masters

*5*Slaves, obey your earthly masters with deep respect and fear. Serve them sincerely as you would serve Christ. *6*Try to please them all the time, not just when they are watching you. As slaves of Christ, do the will of God with all your heart. *7*Work with enthusiasm, as though you were working for the Lord rather than for people. *8*Remember that the Lord will reward each one of us for the good we do, whether we are slaves or free.

*9*Masters, treat your slaves in the same way. Don’t threaten them; remember, you both have the same Master in heaven, and he has no favorites.

The Whole Armor of God


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we are both.
> 
> You see when some of us decide to excuse chattel slavery by saying slavery was done by all, the failure to recognize that the other forms of slavery did not consign slavery upon a person at birth or made it generational by race. Slaves were looked upon as humans in other forms of slavery and not as chattel. So while no slavery is a good thing, the dehumanization of backs created by chattel slavery made it the worst form in human history.
> 
> Besides the issue is not even really about slavery here. It is about what happened after that.
> 
> So we are here arguing about slavery when the problem is in the OP itself. This fool is citing an opinion from Thomas Dixon apparently some dumb white man during the colonial times. Because the problem with what he was saying is that Europe had nothing, the moors bought them back to life, they had plagues, pestilences and diseases that Africans did not have. They lagged behind on medical knowledge and in technological advancement for those times. Yet we have a stormfront trooper who gets to post an opinion about blacks and its treated like it's a viable opinion t debate? This thread needs to go to the rubber room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually---YOU are on the same level as all other "race"  bullshit artists------you argue about the  ESSENCE of variable levels of melanin -------MELANIN being the ABSOLUTE ISSUE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we did not determine that because we have more melanin we are inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's melanin, but rather that Africans on average have not just smaller brains, but more Dolichocephalic brains too.
> 2 traits linked to lower levels of intelligence, and 2 traits more characteristic of Primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our melanin makes us more intelligent than whites. Its a natural bio conductor.
> 
> Melanin considered for bio-friendly electronics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where do negroes leave their melanin when they take tests or commit violent crime?
Click to expand...

The leave it in their skin like this kid did.

Is this Britain's smartest schoolboy? 11-year-old boy with higher IQ than Einstein


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually---YOU are on the same level as all other "race"  bullshit artists------you argue about the  ESSENCE of variable levels of melanin -------MELANIN being the ABSOLUTE ISSUE
> 
> 
> 
> we did not determine that because we have more melanin we are inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's melanin, but rather that Africans on average have not just smaller brains, but more Dolichocephalic brains too.
> 2 traits linked to lower levels of intelligence, and 2 traits more characteristic of Primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our melanin makes us more intelligent than whites. Its a natural bio conductor.
> 
> Melanin considered for bio-friendly electronics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where do negroes leave their melanin when they take tests or commit violent crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The leave it in their skin like this kid did.
> 
> Is this Britain's smartest schoolboy? 11-year-old boy with higher IQ than Einstein
Click to expand...


Blacks are born earlier, walk earlier, and just in general develop earlier, but it seems their brains also finish developing earlier, which would explain why much more Blacks than Whites are mentally like children.


----------



## Coyote

IQ tests are for the cognitively challenged...you can't make it on our own....point to IQ tests to validate your racial inadequacies by presenting them in a nice sounding smorgasboard of scientific sounding words.  Wait...did I just say white trash?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we did not determine that because we have more melanin we are inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's melanin, but rather that Africans on average have not just smaller brains, but more Dolichocephalic brains too.
> 2 traits linked to lower levels of intelligence, and 2 traits more characteristic of Primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our melanin makes us more intelligent than whites. Its a natural bio conductor.
> 
> Melanin considered for bio-friendly electronics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where do negroes leave their melanin when they take tests or commit violent crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The leave it in their skin like this kid did.
> 
> Is this Britain's smartest schoolboy? 11-year-old boy with higher IQ than Einstein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are born earlier, walk earlier, and just in general develop earlier, but it seems their brains also develop earlier, which would explain why much more Blacks than Whites are mentally like children.
Click to expand...

Your logic is childlike. Do you realize you just contradicted yourself?  I guess since you struck out on the Moor issue youre trying your hand in this thread huh?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's melanin, but rather that Africans on average have not just smaller brains, but more Dolichocephalic brains too.
> 2 traits linked to lower levels of intelligence, and 2 traits more characteristic of Primates.
> 
> 
> 
> Our melanin makes us more intelligent than whites. Its a natural bio conductor.
> 
> Melanin considered for bio-friendly electronics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where do negroes leave their melanin when they take tests or commit violent crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The leave it in their skin like this kid did.
> 
> Is this Britain's smartest schoolboy? 11-year-old boy with higher IQ than Einstein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are born earlier, walk earlier, and just in general develop earlier, but it seems their brains also develop earlier, which would explain why much more Blacks than Whites are mentally like children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic is childlike. Do you realize you just contradicted yourself?
Click to expand...


Human brains take much longer to develop than those of Animals in general.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> The leave it in their skin like this kid did.
> 
> Is this Britain's smartest schoolboy? 11-year-old boy with higher IQ than Einstein



Nothing unusual about that ... He earned a fake Oxford graduation for writing a paper about fairness.
I wouldn't be surprised if he won the Nobel Peace Prize for his activities as hall monitor.


He's a smart kid and I hope he does well ... More power to him.

.


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."



Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel. 

BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this. 

Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this... 

Haya Iron Bull, Haya People


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually---YOU are on the same level as all other "race"  bullshit artists------you argue about the  ESSENCE of variable levels of melanin -------MELANIN being the ABSOLUTE ISSUE
> 
> 
> 
> we did not determine that because we have more melanin we are inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's melanin, but rather that Africans on average have not just smaller brains, but more Dolichocephalic brains too.
> 2 traits linked to lower levels of intelligence, and 2 traits more characteristic of Primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our melanin makes us more intelligent than whites. Its a natural bio conductor.
> 
> Melanin considered for bio-friendly electronics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where do negroes leave their melanin when they take tests or commit violent crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The leave it in their skin like this kid did.
> 
> Is this Britain's smartest schoolboy? 11-year-old boy with higher IQ than Einstein
Click to expand...

Not all negroes are retarded, but statistically, they are dumber than whites. The exception doesn't change the rule.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our melanin makes us more intelligent than whites. Its a natural bio conductor.
> 
> Melanin considered for bio-friendly electronics
> 
> 
> 
> So where do negroes leave their melanin when they take tests or commit violent crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The leave it in their skin like this kid did.
> 
> Is this Britain's smartest schoolboy? 11-year-old boy with higher IQ than Einstein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are born earlier, walk earlier, and just in general develop earlier, but it seems their brains also develop earlier, which would explain why much more Blacks than Whites are mentally like children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic is childlike. Do you realize you just contradicted yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human brains take much longer to develop than those of Animals in general.
Click to expand...

I know you look more like a monkey than Blacks do but I never called you an animal. Youre just recessive.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where do negroes leave their melanin when they take tests or commit violent crime?
> 
> 
> 
> The leave it in their skin like this kid did.
> 
> Is this Britain's smartest schoolboy? 11-year-old boy with higher IQ than Einstein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are born earlier, walk earlier, and just in general develop earlier, but it seems their brains also develop earlier, which would explain why much more Blacks than Whites are mentally like children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic is childlike. Do you realize you just contradicted yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human brains take much longer to develop than those of Animals in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you look more like a monkey than Blacks do but I never called you an animal. Youre just recessive.
Click to expand...


Maxillary Prognathism anyone?


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
Click to expand...

Not my fault the white owned media doesnt trumpet things that Blacks did that were positive. Thats why Iresearch instead of depending on whites to tell me what my ancestors did.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The leave it in their skin like this kid did.
> 
> Is this Britain's smartest schoolboy? 11-year-old boy with higher IQ than Einstein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are born earlier, walk earlier, and just in general develop earlier, but it seems their brains also develop earlier, which would explain why much more Blacks than Whites are mentally like children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic is childlike. Do you realize you just contradicted yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human brains take much longer to develop than those of Animals in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you look more like a monkey than Blacks do but I never called you an animal. Youre just recessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maxillary Prognathism anyone?
Click to expand...


Like this guy? The Sphinx?


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my fault the white owned media doesnt trumpet things that Blacks did that were positive. Thats why Iresearch instead of depending on whites to tell me what my ancestors did.
Click to expand...

Africa is making steel "today?" Wasn't steel made over a hundred years ago? Blacks are a little late, aren't they?


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my fault the white owned media doesnt trumpet things that Blacks did that were positive. Thats why Iresearch instead of depending on whites to tell me what my ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africa is making steel "today?" Wasn't steel made over a hundred years ago? Blacks are a little late, aren't they?
Click to expand...

No the europeans were about 300 years too late.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault the white owned media doesnt trumpet things that Blacks did that were positive. Thats why Iresearch instead of depending on whites to tell me what my ancestors did.
Click to expand...


It just makes me sad to hear blacks haven't figured out how to find the artifacts and post a link on the internet ... 

.


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my fault the white owned media doesnt trumpet things that Blacks did that were positive. Thats why Iresearch instead of depending on whites to tell me what my ancestors did.
Click to expand...


WHOA..  4 centuries of African archaeology and it's all RACIST?   Why don't the national museums of all those Imperial robbers have SOME examples of the products from 2000 years ago?  Not even in Tanzania? 

I'm just a skeptical guy. Until I get the questions answered.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are born earlier, walk earlier, and just in general develop earlier, but it seems their brains also develop earlier, which would explain why much more Blacks than Whites are mentally like children.
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is childlike. Do you realize you just contradicted yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human brains take much longer to develop than those of Animals in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you look more like a monkey than Blacks do but I never called you an animal. Youre just recessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maxillary Prognathism anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this guy? The Sphinx?
Click to expand...


The Sphinx isn't even supposed to be a Human, now is it?


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault the white owned media doesnt trumpet things that Blacks did that were positive. Thats why Iresearch instead of depending on whites to tell me what my ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just makes me sad to hear blacks haven't figured out how to find the artifacts and post a link on the internet ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Plenty of links on the internet. How do you think I found that one?


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our melanin makes us more intelligent than whites. Its a natural bio conductor.
> 
> Melanin considered for bio-friendly electronics
> 
> 
> 
> So where do negroes leave their melanin when they take tests or commit violent crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The leave it in their skin like this kid did.
> 
> Is this Britain's smartest schoolboy? 11-year-old boy with higher IQ than Einstein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are born earlier, walk earlier, and just in general develop earlier, but it seems their brains also develop earlier, which would explain why much more Blacks than Whites are mentally like children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic is childlike. Do you realize you just contradicted yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human brains take much longer to develop than those of Animals in general.
Click to expand...


Humans are animals.  Brain development depends on species and life span.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is childlike. Do you realize you just contradicted yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human brains take much longer to develop than those of Animals in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you look more like a monkey than Blacks do but I never called you an animal. Youre just recessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maxillary Prognathism anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this guy? The Sphinx?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Sphinx isn't even supposed to be a Human, now is it?
Click to expand...

The head is. Do you have something different that says the head is not human?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my fault the white owned media doesnt trumpet things that Blacks did that were positive. Thats why Iresearch instead of depending on whites to tell me what my ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africa is making steel "today?" Wasn't steel made over a hundred years ago? Blacks are a little late, aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the europeans were about 300 years too late.
Click to expand...


So, what about the other 1,000 things Europeans did before Africans, but I guess because there's one thing Africans did before Europeans, you like to point, and laugh at inferior Whitey.


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> IQ tests are for the cognitively challenged...you can't make it on our own....point to IQ tests to validate your racial inadequacies by presenting them in a nice sounding smorgasboard of scientific sounding words.  Wait...did I just say white trash?


Nah...  You just admitted that you are too insecure to have your actual intelligence measured. Thus sparing you the discomfort of comparative analysis...  Seeing as you managed to get a specific colored,  piece of rubbish out of that...  You should probably skip on the testing and carry on,  sans knowing...


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my fault the white owned media doesnt trumpet things that Blacks did that were positive. Thats why Iresearch instead of depending on whites to tell me what my ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africa is making steel "today?" Wasn't steel made over a hundred years ago? Blacks are a little late, aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the europeans were about 300 years too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what about the other 1,000 things Europeans did before Africans, but I guess because there's one thing Africans did before Europeans, you like to point, and laugh at inferior Whitey.
Click to expand...

Name even 1 thing europeans did before Africans taught them how to read and write?


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> Plenty of links on the internet. How do you think I found that one?



Then I don't guess the white controlled media would have anything to do with it then ... Thanks for clearing that up, happy again ... 

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of links on the internet. How do you think I found that one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I don't guess the white controlled media would have anything to do with it then ... Thanks for clearing that up, happy again ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Obviously they do because it would be in the news and the history books if whites had been the first.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human brains take much longer to develop than those of Animals in general.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you look more like a monkey than Blacks do but I never called you an animal. Youre just recessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maxillary Prognathism anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this guy? The Sphinx?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Sphinx isn't even supposed to be a Human, now is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The head is. Do you have something different that says the head is not human?
Click to expand...


Even if the "Mythological Sphinx" is some how a representation of a Human?

There's some Negroid looking people even in Europe, look at Rita Ora an Albanian who looks kind of Mulatto.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you look more like a monkey than Blacks do but I never called you an animal. Youre just recessive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxillary Prognathism anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this guy? The Sphinx?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Sphinx isn't even supposed to be a Human, now is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The head is. Do you have something different that says the head is not human?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if the "Mythological Sphinx" is some how a representation of a Human?
> 
> There's some Negroid looking people even in Europe, look at Rita Ora an Albanian who looks kind of Mulatto.
Click to expand...

Thats nice but the Sphinx doesnt look like a mulatto. You do realize that lots of mulattos are part Black right? Frederick Douglass was a mulatto and that didnt stop him from being Black.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> Name even 1 thing europeans did before Africans taught them how to read and write?



Made more Europeans ... Which contrary to some people's belief can be fun.
Maybe that is how they got used to a life of luxury and relaxation ... Thanks for the alphabet anyways.

.


----------



## Coyote

And the amazing FACT is...we all came out of Africa!

Yes...Europeans are Africans.

Let's Celebrate our Share Heritage!


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are born earlier, walk earlier, and just in general develop earlier, but it seems their brains also develop earlier, which would explain why much more Blacks than Whites are mentally like children.
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is childlike. Do you realize you just contradicted yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human brains take much longer to develop than those of Animals in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you look more like a monkey than Blacks do but I never called you an animal. Youre just recessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maxillary Prognathism anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this guy? The Sphinx?
Click to expand...

The sphinx has been recarved a number of times since it was first made.
The original head of The Sphinx was Anubis


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> Obviously they do because it would be in the news and the history books if whites had been the first.



But it is available ... You linked it.

Now I understand you may want a footnote in the history books to kind of clear all that mess up.
You might want to talk the pointy headed professors in the liberal institutions that write those things.
I am pretty sure Main Stream Media would rather not let black people know they are worth way more than what the Democrats are willing to sell them up the river for.

.


----------



## BlackSand

Coyote said:


> And the amazing FACT is...we all came out of Africa!
> 
> Yes...Europeans are Africans.
> 
> Let's Celebrate our Share Heritage!



As long as it doesn't mean we have to pay more inheritance tax ... I am good with that idea ... 

.


----------



## Vastator

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name even 1 thing europeans did before Africans taught them how to read and write?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made more Europeans ... Which contrary to some people's belief can be fun.
> Maybe that is how they got used to a life of luxury and relaxation ... Thanks for the alphabet anyways.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Muslim slave traders introduced writing to the Negros.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault the white owned media doesnt trumpet things that Blacks did that were positive. Thats why Iresearch instead of depending on whites to tell me what my ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africa is making steel "today?" Wasn't steel made over a hundred years ago? Blacks are a little late, aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the europeans were about 300 years too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what about the other 1,000 things Europeans did before Africans, but I guess because there's one thing Africans did before Europeans, you like to point, and laugh at inferior Whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name even 1 thing europeans did before Africans taught them how to read and write?
Click to expand...


- Gravettian fabrics, and ceramics at Dolni Vestonice.
- Gravettian ovens for cooking food.

- Vinca  - Tordos script
- Vinca first ever metal smelting, and Copper Age.

- Cucenti-Trypillian villages earlier, and larger than Sumer.
- Cucenti-Trypillian salt mines.

- Pontic Steppe Kurgan Horse domestication.
- Sintashta Culture Chariots.

Then well railways, cars, trucks, motorcycles,, computers, space going rockets,  radio , alternate current, cell phones, walkie talkies, remote controls, unmanned aerial vehicles, diesel power, nuclear power, and a whole bunch more.


----------



## Coyote

BlackSand said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the amazing FACT is...we all came out of Africa!
> 
> Yes...Europeans are Africans.
> 
> Let's Celebrate our Share Heritage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it doesn't mean we have to pay more inheritance tax ... I am good with that idea ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackSand

Vastator said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name even 1 thing europeans did before Africans taught them how to read and write?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made more Europeans ... Which contrary to some people's belief can be fun.
> Maybe that is how they got used to a life of luxury and relaxation ... Thanks for the alphabet anyways.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslim slave traders introduced writing to the Negros.
Click to expand...


Were the Muslims Europeans ... I think the question was about what did the Europeans do before the Africans taught them ... blah-blah-blah.
If you want to argue about the Muslims ... Who may or may not be Europeans ... Because we are all Africans ... Ah fuck it, it really doesn't make a difference to me ... 

.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault the white owned media doesnt trumpet things that Blacks did that were positive. Thats why Iresearch instead of depending on whites to tell me what my ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africa is making steel "today?" Wasn't steel made over a hundred years ago? Blacks are a little late, aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the europeans were about 300 years too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what about the other 1,000 things Europeans did before Africans, but I guess because there's one thing Africans did before Europeans, you like to point, and laugh at inferior Whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name even 1 thing europeans did before Africans taught them how to read and write?
Click to expand...

Where your whole afrocentric religion falls apart is your absurd,  inability to comprehend the fact that subsaharan Africans,  or "Negros" are not only an entirely different haplogroup; they we're also entirely different,  and distinct cultures separated by a very real barrier called the Sahara.  Even that was only conquered by Arab slave traders,  which is the entire genesis of the Negros entrance into the civilized world.  Anything that came after that contact is owed to that external introduction.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> And the amazing FACT is...we all came out of Africa!
> 
> Yes...Europeans are Africans.
> 
> Let's Celebrate our Share Heritage!



Africans had enormous cranial capacities back then.

Look at Boskop man, perhaps the largest cranium group in existence in Hominids, now Africans have much smaller craniums.


----------



## Markle

Coyote said:


> The civil war started over slavery as the defining issue and has been white wasted by the losers ever since.



What is the meaning of "white wasted"?

I won't argue with you about the reason for the Civil War.  We both know the date the Civil War began and when the Emancipation Proclamation was signed.

We also know that Progressives on FEELINGS only and hate it when FACTS and never, ever compare the results of a program.  After all, if a Progressive program is measured and found to be failing it's because not enough money was spent.


----------



## Vastator

BlackSand said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name even 1 thing europeans did before Africans taught them how to read and write?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made more Europeans ... Which contrary to some people's belief can be fun.
> Maybe that is how they got used to a life of luxury and relaxation ... Thanks for the alphabet anyways.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslim slave traders introduced writing to the Negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were the Muslims Europeans ... I think the question was about what did the Europeans do before the Africans taught them ... blah-blah-blah.
> If you want to argue about the Muslims ... Who may or may not be Europeans ... Because we are all Africans ... Ah fuck it, it really doesn't make a difference to me ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century,  prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence.  So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd.  His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros.  They weren't.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the amazing FACT is...we all came out of Africa!
> 
> Yes...Europeans are Africans.
> 
> Let's Celebrate our Share Heritage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans had enormous cranial capacities back then.
> 
> Look at Boskop man, perhaps the largest cranium group in existence in Hominids, now Africans have much smaller craniums.
Click to expand...


Yet they became extinct....not the progenerators of modern microcephalic man, European or African...


----------



## Coyote

Markle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The civil war started over slavery as the defining issue and has been white wasted by the losers ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the meaning of "white wasted"?
> 
> I won't argue with you about the reason for the Civil War.  We both know the date the Civil War began and when the Emancipation Proclamation was signed.
> 
> We also know that Progressives on FEELINGS only and hate it when FACTS and never, ever compare the results of a program.  After all, if a Progressive program is measured and found to be failing it's because not enough money was spent.
Click to expand...


White washed.  

Typo.

So you agree slavery was the central issue?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the amazing FACT is...we all came out of Africa!
> 
> Yes...Europeans are Africans.
> 
> Let's Celebrate our Share Heritage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans had enormous cranial capacities back then.
> 
> Look at Boskop man, perhaps the largest cranium group in existence in Hominids, now Africans have much smaller craniums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet they became extinct....not the progenerators of modern microcephalic man, European or African...
Click to expand...


Maybe not... Boskop man may have very well became Bushman.... A very telling warning of Humanity's future... If true then Boskop man's cranial; capacity shrunk to Bushman by as much as a 1/4th, or even 1/3rd.

It seems Human intelligence came about by accident, probably in light of genetic drift, and some strange disaster.

However, it seems likely that Human intelligence is probably generally a recessive trait.

The fact that the cranial capacities shrank so much in Africa, the highest genetic diversity region, is very telling.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the amazing FACT is...we all came out of Africa!
> 
> Yes...Europeans are Africans.
> 
> Let's Celebrate our Share Heritage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans had enormous cranial capacities back then.
> 
> Look at Boskop man, perhaps the largest cranium group in existence in Hominids, now Africans have much smaller craniums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet they became extinct....not the progenerators of modern microcephalic man, European or African...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not... Boskop man may have very well became Bushman.... A very telling warning of Humanity's future... If true then Boskop man's cranial; capacity shrunk to Bushman by as much as a 1/4th.
> 
> It seems Human intelligence came about by accident, probably in light of genetic drift, and some strange disaster.
> 
> However, it seems likely that Human intelligence is probably generally a recessive trait.
> 
> The fact that the cranial capacities shrank so much in Africa, the highest genetic diversity region, is very telling.
Click to expand...


Seems unrelated to IQ.  Brain size and correlates with IQ

Another racist wetdream smashed by science.  Environment is more influential.


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the amazing FACT is...we all came out of Africa!
> 
> Yes...Europeans are Africans.
> 
> Let's Celebrate our Share Heritage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans had enormous cranial capacities back then.
> 
> Look at Boskop man, perhaps the largest cranium group in existence in Hominids, now Africans have much smaller craniums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet they became extinct....not the progenerators of modern microcephalic man, European or African...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not... Boskop man may have very well became Bushman.... A very telling warning of Humanity's future... If true then Boskop man's cranial; capacity shrunk to Bushman by as much as a 1/4th.
> 
> It seems Human intelligence came about by accident, probably in light of genetic drift, and some strange disaster.
> 
> However, it seems likely that Human intelligence is probably generally a recessive trait.
> 
> The fact that the cranial capacities shrank so much in Africa, the highest genetic diversity region, is very telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems unrelated to IQ.  Brain size and correlates with IQ
> 
> Another racist wetdream smashed by science.  Environment is more influential.
Click to expand...

Wrong. The writer of your NY times selection does nothing but question a Canonized work; The Bell Curve. Because he doesn’t like his study sample. He does nothing but wonder how the results might vary if he changed environmental factors. He offers no actual research, or science of his own which contradicts the brilliant work laid out in The Bell Curve. 
Try again...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the amazing FACT is...we all came out of Africa!
> 
> Yes...Europeans are Africans.
> 
> Let's Celebrate our Share Heritage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans had enormous cranial capacities back then.
> 
> Look at Boskop man, perhaps the largest cranium group in existence in Hominids, now Africans have much smaller craniums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet they became extinct....not the progenerators of modern microcephalic man, European or African...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not... Boskop man may have very well became Bushman.... A very telling warning of Humanity's future... If true then Boskop man's cranial; capacity shrunk to Bushman by as much as a 1/4th.
> 
> It seems Human intelligence came about by accident, probably in light of genetic drift, and some strange disaster.
> 
> However, it seems likely that Human intelligence is probably generally a recessive trait.
> 
> The fact that the cranial capacities shrank so much in Africa, the highest genetic diversity region, is very telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems unrelated to IQ.  Brain size and correlates with IQ
> 
> Another racist wetdream smashed by science.  Environment is more influential.
Click to expand...


The first article is decent, the second one is bad.

Most studies show that the majority of intelligence is genetic, not a major majority, but a majority none the less.

This is not to deny environmental impacts.

No, so sorry but if the dumb idiots at the New York Times are to think environmental poverty is the sole cause of IQ differences, they themselves must have some kind of IQ malfunction.

There's no reason why Chinese in China score a higher IQ than not just Blacks, but also Whites in the U.S.A... The fact is China's income are very poor in comparison to those in the U.S, including Black incomes which tower above Chinese in China.


----------



## BlackSand

Vastator said:


> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century,  prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence.  So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd.  His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros.  They weren't.



I guess you really didn't get the part where I said it didn't make a difference to me who was first at anything millennia ago ... 

I know some of the history (albeit I am not a historian).
But ... Even a basic knowledge of the global map would indicate that land based trade routes would have to go through Arab lands to possibly connect Europe to Africa.
If someone wants to argue that their ancestors made steel before the next swinging dick down the road ... Well, I hate to say it, but I don't see the benefit in arguing about it.

.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the amazing FACT is...we all came out of Africa!
> 
> Yes...Europeans are Africans.
> 
> Let's Celebrate our Share Heritage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans had enormous cranial capacities back then.
> 
> Look at Boskop man, perhaps the largest cranium group in existence in Hominids, now Africans have much smaller craniums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet they became extinct....not the progenerators of modern microcephalic man, European or African...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not... Boskop man may have very well became Bushman.... A very telling warning of Humanity's future... If true then Boskop man's cranial; capacity shrunk to Bushman by as much as a 1/4th.
> 
> It seems Human intelligence came about by accident, probably in light of genetic drift, and some strange disaster.
> 
> However, it seems likely that Human intelligence is probably generally a recessive trait.
> 
> The fact that the cranial capacities shrank so much in Africa, the highest genetic diversity region, is very telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems unrelated to IQ.  Brain size and correlates with IQ
> 
> Another racist wetdream smashed by science.  Environment is more influential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first article is decent, the second one is bad.
> 
> Most studies show that the majority of intelligence is genetic, not a major majority, but a majority none the less.
> 
> This is not to deny environmental impacts.
> 
> No, so sorry but if the dumb idiots at the New York Times are to think environmental poverty is the sole cause of IQ differences, they themselves must have some kind of IQ malfunction.
> 
> There's no reason why Chinese in China score a higher IQ than not just Blacks, but also Whites in the U.S.A... The fact is China's income are very poor in comparison to those in the U.S, including Black incomes which tower above Chinese in China.
Click to expand...


Actually...most studies do NOT show that the majority of intelligence is genetic because they can not ethically seperate environmental factors from genetic factors in cases of people born with normal intelligence.  Add to that - IQ tests are heavily biased by culture and educational achievement.  

Just for consideration, consider this.  Environment.  A region can be decimated by famine - which hits children hardest and in young children stunts the brain.  That's environment.  Not genetics.  Those children, if they survive and reproduce in a non-famine environment will have normal children.

In the case of China - what IQ tests are administered? By WHOM?  Which Chinese get them?


----------



## Coyote

BlackSand said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century,  prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence.  So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd.  His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros.  They weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you really didn't get the part where I said it didn't make a difference to me who was first at anything millennia ago ...
> 
> I know some of the history (albeit I am not historian).
> But ... Even a basic knowledge of the global map would indicate that land based trade routes would have to go through Arab lands to possibly connect Europe to Africa.
> If someone wants to argue that their ancestors made steel before the next swing dick down the road ... Well, I hate to say it, but I don't see the benefit in arguing about it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africans had enormous cranial capacities back then.
> 
> Look at Boskop man, perhaps the largest cranium group in existence in Hominids, now Africans have much smaller craniums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they became extinct....not the progenerators of modern microcephalic man, European or African...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not... Boskop man may have very well became Bushman.... A very telling warning of Humanity's future... If true then Boskop man's cranial; capacity shrunk to Bushman by as much as a 1/4th.
> 
> It seems Human intelligence came about by accident, probably in light of genetic drift, and some strange disaster.
> 
> However, it seems likely that Human intelligence is probably generally a recessive trait.
> 
> The fact that the cranial capacities shrank so much in Africa, the highest genetic diversity region, is very telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems unrelated to IQ.  Brain size and correlates with IQ
> 
> Another racist wetdream smashed by science.  Environment is more influential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first article is decent, the second one is bad.
> 
> Most studies show that the majority of intelligence is genetic, not a major majority, but a majority none the less.
> 
> This is not to deny environmental impacts.
> 
> No, so sorry but if the dumb idiots at the New York Times are to think environmental poverty is the sole cause of IQ differences, they themselves must have some kind of IQ malfunction.
> 
> There's no reason why Chinese in China score a higher IQ than not just Blacks, but also Whites in the U.S.A... The fact is China's income are very poor in comparison to those in the U.S, including Black incomes which tower above Chinese in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually...most studies do NOT show that the majority of intelligence is genetic because they can not ethically seperate environmental factors from genetic factors in cases of people born with normal intelligence.  Add to that - IQ tests are heavily biased by culture and educational achievement.
> 
> Just for consideration, consider this.  Environment.  A region can be decimated by famine - which hits children hardest and in young children stunts the brain.  That's environment.  Not genetics.  Those children, if they survive and reproduce in a non-famine environment will have normal children.
> 
> In the case of China - what IQ tests are administered? By WHOM?  Which Chinese get them?
Click to expand...


Twin studies / adoption studies support that intelligence is highly heritable.

Genetics and intelligence differences: five special findings

Genes found for educational attainment support that intelligence is highly heritable.

http://www.the-scientist.com/?artic...79/title/Genetics-of-Educational-Attainment-/


----------



## BlackSand

Coyote said:


> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.



Nah ... For me, if I listen to them long enough ... It really isn't all that hidden.
But note to the wise ... Don't tell them what you have figured out ... They will only deny it (or at least try to justify or put window dressing on it) ... 

.


----------



## deanrd

*If Negros Had Been Left To Their Own Devices...*

You know, I say the same thing about white crackers in the south.  If it weren't for Blue States to prop them up, they would all be even worse than the millions of ignorant and poor white crackers that live in Appalachia.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they became extinct....not the progenerators of modern microcephalic man, European or African...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not... Boskop man may have very well became Bushman.... A very telling warning of Humanity's future... If true then Boskop man's cranial; capacity shrunk to Bushman by as much as a 1/4th.
> 
> It seems Human intelligence came about by accident, probably in light of genetic drift, and some strange disaster.
> 
> However, it seems likely that Human intelligence is probably generally a recessive trait.
> 
> The fact that the cranial capacities shrank so much in Africa, the highest genetic diversity region, is very telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems unrelated to IQ.  Brain size and correlates with IQ
> 
> Another racist wetdream smashed by science.  Environment is more influential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first article is decent, the second one is bad.
> 
> Most studies show that the majority of intelligence is genetic, not a major majority, but a majority none the less.
> 
> This is not to deny environmental impacts.
> 
> No, so sorry but if the dumb idiots at the New York Times are to think environmental poverty is the sole cause of IQ differences, they themselves must have some kind of IQ malfunction.
> 
> There's no reason why Chinese in China score a higher IQ than not just Blacks, but also Whites in the U.S.A... The fact is China's income are very poor in comparison to those in the U.S, including Black incomes which tower above Chinese in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually...most studies do NOT show that the majority of intelligence is genetic because they can not ethically seperate environmental factors from genetic factors in cases of people born with normal intelligence.  Add to that - IQ tests are heavily biased by culture and educational achievement.
> 
> Just for consideration, consider this.  Environment.  A region can be decimated by famine - which hits children hardest and in young children stunts the brain.  That's environment.  Not genetics.  Those children, if they survive and reproduce in a non-famine environment will have normal children.
> 
> In the case of China - what IQ tests are administered? By WHOM?  Which Chinese get them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twin studies / adoption studies support that intelligence is highly heritable.
> 
> Genetics and intelligence differences: five special findings
> 
> Genes found for educational attainment support that intelligence is highly heritable.
> 
> http://www.the-scientist.com/?artic...79/title/Genetics-of-Educational-Attainment-/
Click to expand...


From one of your links...

*No traits are 100% heritable*
For some areas of behavioural research—especially in psychiatry—the pendulum has swung so far from a focus on nurture to a focus on nature that it is important to highlight a second law of genetics for complex traits and common disorders: *All traits show substantial environmental influence*, in that heritability is not 100% for any trait. Acceptance of the importance of both genetic and environmental influences leads to interest in the interplay between genes and environment, such as their interaction (moderation) and correlation (mediation) in the development of complex traits, Plomin _et al._6 pp 105–127.


----------



## Coyote

deanrd said:


> *If Negros Had Been Left To Their Own Devices...*
> 
> You know, I say the same thing about white crackers in the south.  If it weren't for Blue States to prop them up, they would all be even worse than the millions of ignorant and poor white crackers that live in Appalachia.



Cool it dude.  I live in Appalachia.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not... Boskop man may have very well became Bushman.... A very telling warning of Humanity's future... If true then Boskop man's cranial; capacity shrunk to Bushman by as much as a 1/4th.
> 
> It seems Human intelligence came about by accident, probably in light of genetic drift, and some strange disaster.
> 
> However, it seems likely that Human intelligence is probably generally a recessive trait.
> 
> The fact that the cranial capacities shrank so much in Africa, the highest genetic diversity region, is very telling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems unrelated to IQ.  Brain size and correlates with IQ
> 
> Another racist wetdream smashed by science.  Environment is more influential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first article is decent, the second one is bad.
> 
> Most studies show that the majority of intelligence is genetic, not a major majority, but a majority none the less.
> 
> This is not to deny environmental impacts.
> 
> No, so sorry but if the dumb idiots at the New York Times are to think environmental poverty is the sole cause of IQ differences, they themselves must have some kind of IQ malfunction.
> 
> There's no reason why Chinese in China score a higher IQ than not just Blacks, but also Whites in the U.S.A... The fact is China's income are very poor in comparison to those in the U.S, including Black incomes which tower above Chinese in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually...most studies do NOT show that the majority of intelligence is genetic because they can not ethically seperate environmental factors from genetic factors in cases of people born with normal intelligence.  Add to that - IQ tests are heavily biased by culture and educational achievement.
> 
> Just for consideration, consider this.  Environment.  A region can be decimated by famine - which hits children hardest and in young children stunts the brain.  That's environment.  Not genetics.  Those children, if they survive and reproduce in a non-famine environment will have normal children.
> 
> In the case of China - what IQ tests are administered? By WHOM?  Which Chinese get them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twin studies / adoption studies support that intelligence is highly heritable.
> 
> Genetics and intelligence differences: five special findings
> 
> Genes found for educational attainment support that intelligence is highly heritable.
> 
> http://www.the-scientist.com/?artic...79/title/Genetics-of-Educational-Attainment-/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From one of your links...
> 
> *No traits are 100% heritable*
> For some areas of behavioural research—especially in psychiatry—the pendulum has swung so far from a focus on nurture to a focus on nature that it is important to highlight a second law of genetics for complex traits and common disorders: *All traits show substantial environmental influence*, in that heritability is not 100% for any trait. Acceptance of the importance of both genetic and environmental influences leads to interest in the interplay between genes and environment, such as their interaction (moderation) and correlation (mediation) in the development of complex traits, Plomin _et al._6 pp 105–127.
Click to expand...


Note that I never said any traits are 100% heritable.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems unrelated to IQ.  Brain size and correlates with IQ
> 
> Another racist wetdream smashed by science.  Environment is more influential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first article is decent, the second one is bad.
> 
> Most studies show that the majority of intelligence is genetic, not a major majority, but a majority none the less.
> 
> This is not to deny environmental impacts.
> 
> No, so sorry but if the dumb idiots at the New York Times are to think environmental poverty is the sole cause of IQ differences, they themselves must have some kind of IQ malfunction.
> 
> There's no reason why Chinese in China score a higher IQ than not just Blacks, but also Whites in the U.S.A... The fact is China's income are very poor in comparison to those in the U.S, including Black incomes which tower above Chinese in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually...most studies do NOT show that the majority of intelligence is genetic because they can not ethically seperate environmental factors from genetic factors in cases of people born with normal intelligence.  Add to that - IQ tests are heavily biased by culture and educational achievement.
> 
> Just for consideration, consider this.  Environment.  A region can be decimated by famine - which hits children hardest and in young children stunts the brain.  That's environment.  Not genetics.  Those children, if they survive and reproduce in a non-famine environment will have normal children.
> 
> In the case of China - what IQ tests are administered? By WHOM?  Which Chinese get them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twin studies / adoption studies support that intelligence is highly heritable.
> 
> Genetics and intelligence differences: five special findings
> 
> Genes found for educational attainment support that intelligence is highly heritable.
> 
> http://www.the-scientist.com/?artic...79/title/Genetics-of-Educational-Attainment-/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From one of your links...
> 
> *No traits are 100% heritable*
> For some areas of behavioural research—especially in psychiatry—the pendulum has swung so far from a focus on nurture to a focus on nature that it is important to highlight a second law of genetics for complex traits and common disorders: *All traits show substantial environmental influence*, in that heritability is not 100% for any trait. Acceptance of the importance of both genetic and environmental influences leads to interest in the interplay between genes and environment, such as their interaction (moderation) and correlation (mediation) in the development of complex traits, Plomin _et al._6 pp 105–127.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note that I never said any traits are 100% heritable.
Click to expand...


The point they make is "substantial" environmental influence.

There is no way to ethically seperate enviro from genetics espcially in traits like IQ that are most likely multi-genetic combined heavily with environment.  We have trouble enough with mental illness where, as they say - genetics loads the gun and environment fires it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century,  prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence.  So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd.  His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros.  They weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you really didn't get the part where I said it didn't make a difference to me who was first at anything millennia ago ...
> 
> I know some of the history (albeit I am not historian).
> But ... Even a basic knowledge of the global map would indicate that land based trade routes would have to go through Arab lands to possibly connect Europe to Africa.
> If someone wants to argue that their ancestors made steel before the next swing dick down the road ... Well, I hate to say it, but I don't see the benefit in arguing about it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
Click to expand...


What's the alternative?
Having the low IQ people out populate, and breed with Whitey until there's no more Whitey, and in Whitey's place is a sort of Third-World swath?


----------



## Coyote

For those who are hung up on IQ tests - is it possible to have an IQ test that isn't culturally or educationally biased?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> For those who are hung up on IQ tests - is it possible to have an IQ test that isn't culturally or educationally biased?



So, an IQ test founded by Whites somehow is culturally biased in favor of East Asians over Whites?


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century,  prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence.  So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd.  His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros.  They weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you really didn't get the part where I said it didn't make a difference to me who was first at anything millennia ago ...
> 
> I know some of the history (albeit I am not historian).
> But ... Even a basic knowledge of the global map would indicate that land based trade routes would have to go through Arab lands to possibly connect Europe to Africa.
> If someone wants to argue that their ancestors made steel before the next swing dick down the road ... Well, I hate to say it, but I don't see the benefit in arguing about it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the alternative?
> Having the low IQ people out populate, and breed with Whitey until there's no more Whitey, and in Whitey's place is a sort of Third-World swath?
Click to expand...


Umh....the alternative is that this isn't a all or nothing scenario.  You're assuming "whitey" is somthing better than "low IQ" to start with.

The alternative is to quite viewing issues in terms of race and IQ.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are hung up on IQ tests - is it possible to have an IQ test that isn't culturally or educationally biased?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, an IQ test founded by Whites somehow is culturally biased in favor of East Asians over Whites?
Click to expand...


That is not what I said.  Think it through....

I'll give you an example.  

Is it a horse or a pony?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century,  prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence.  So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd.  His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros.  They weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you really didn't get the part where I said it didn't make a difference to me who was first at anything millennia ago ...
> 
> I know some of the history (albeit I am not historian).
> But ... Even a basic knowledge of the global map would indicate that land based trade routes would have to go through Arab lands to possibly connect Europe to Africa.
> If someone wants to argue that their ancestors made steel before the next swing dick down the road ... Well, I hate to say it, but I don't see the benefit in arguing about it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the alternative?
> Having the low IQ people out populate, and breed with Whitey until there's no more Whitey, and in Whitey's place is a sort of Third-World swath?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umh....the alternative is that this isn't a all or nothing scenario.  You're assuming "whitey" is somthing better than "low IQ" to start with.
> 
> The alternative is to quite viewing issues in terms of race and IQ.
Click to expand...


I don't deny non-Whites the right to exist in their own homogeneous societies, like many Liberals, and even some Conservatives have been railing against White rights to exist in their own homogeneous societies.

I'm a separatist, in order to keep diverse, and unique peoples, we must not blend them all together.

But,with that said, Whites (Northern Europeans) White like peoples (Southern Europeans, Jews, Armenians) and East Asians seem to be the only people capable in this World of sustaining a desirable society.

The less desirable can live, just like Animals can live, I don't have a problem with others existing, but creating a desirable society, and keeping it that way is very important in my eyes.
I don't think all races are capable of that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are hung up on IQ tests - is it possible to have an IQ test that isn't culturally or educationally biased?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, an IQ test founded by Whites somehow is culturally biased in favor of East Asians over Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what I said.  Think it through....
> 
> I'll give you an example.
> 
> Is it a horse or a pony?
Click to expand...


How can something that measures intelligence, not be educationally biased?


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are hung up on IQ tests - is it possible to have an IQ test that isn't culturally or educationally biased?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, an IQ test founded by Whites somehow is culturally biased in favor of East Asians over Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what I said.  Think it through....
> 
> I'll give you an example.
> 
> Is it a horse or a pony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can something that measures intelligence, not be educationally biased?
Click to expand...


That's the problem.


----------



## BlackSand

Coyote said:


> That is not what I said.  Think it through....
> 
> I'll give you an example.
> 
> Is it a horse or a pony?



 *... I want a Pony!*

You know ... I would like to be astute and say I wish I knew not what the agenda was, but why people chose to pursue it in the first place.
But ... For the most part, what I really wonder is that with as smart as Asclepias is, just how goofy funny his ass could be if his panties weren't in a wad 90% of the time.

.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are hung up on IQ tests - is it possible to have an IQ test that isn't culturally or educationally biased?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, an IQ test founded by Whites somehow is culturally biased in favor of East Asians over Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what I said.  Think it through....
> 
> I'll give you an example.
> 
> Is it a horse or a pony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can something that measures intelligence, not be educationally biased?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the problem.
Click to expand...


Both IQ, and Education is biased against the mentally challenged.

That's the nature of the beast.


----------



## Coyote

BlackSand said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what I said.  Think it through....
> 
> I'll give you an example.
> 
> Is it a horse or a pony?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... I want a Pony!*
> 
> You know ... I would like to be astute and say I wish I knew not what the agenda was, but why people chose to pursue it in the first place.
> But ... For the most part, what I really wonder is that with as smart as Asclepias is, just how goofy funny his ass could be if his panties weren't in a wad 90% of the time.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

If I had a pony....


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are hung up on IQ tests - is it possible to have an IQ test that isn't culturally or educationally biased?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, an IQ test founded by Whites somehow is culturally biased in favor of East Asians over Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what I said.  Think it through....
> 
> I'll give you an example.
> 
> Is it a horse or a pony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can something that measures intelligence, not be educationally biased?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both IQ, and Education is biased against the mentally challenged.
> 
> That's the nature of the beast.
Click to expand...


IQ tests are biased by education and culture.


----------



## bgrouse

Even assuming the negroes did teach whites to read (and the other negro pipe dreams regarding the past), why are they so behind these days?


----------



## bgrouse

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, an IQ test founded by Whites somehow is culturally biased in favor of East Asians over Whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what I said.  Think it through....
> 
> I'll give you an example.
> 
> Is it a horse or a pony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can something that measures intelligence, not be educationally biased?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both IQ, and Education is biased against the mentally challenged.
> 
> That's the nature of the beast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IQ tests are biased by education and culture.
Click to expand...

So what makes negroes not get any education?

And shouldn't they do better on IQ tests then? http://www.theroot.com/black-women-now-the-most-educated-group-in-us-1790855540


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, an IQ test founded by Whites somehow is culturally biased in favor of East Asians over Whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what I said.  Think it through....
> 
> I'll give you an example.
> 
> Is it a horse or a pony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can something that measures intelligence, not be educationally biased?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both IQ, and Education is biased against the mentally challenged.
> 
> That's the nature of the beast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IQ tests are biased by education and culture.
Click to expand...


What culture, and education are African Americans belonging to?
The American one, of course.


----------



## bgrouse

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what I said.  Think it through....
> 
> I'll give you an example.
> 
> Is it a horse or a pony?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can something that measures intelligence, not be educationally biased?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both IQ, and Education is biased against the mentally challenged.
> 
> That's the nature of the beast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IQ tests are biased by education and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What culture, and education are African Americans belonging to?
> The American one, of course.
Click to expand...

They're too stupid to learn English so they have their ebonics or some other shit.


----------



## BlackSand

bgrouse said:


> Even assuming the negroes did teach whites to read (and the other negro pipe dreams regarding the past), why are they so behind these days?



Uh ... Where have you been all this time ... I am pretty sure they are blaming that on the white folks (well at least the ones that want to play the blame game).

.


----------



## bgrouse

BlackSand said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even assuming the negroes did teach whites to read (and the other negro pipe dreams regarding the past), why are they so behind these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh ... Where have you been all this time ... I am pretty sure they are blaming that on the white folks (well at least the ones that want to play the blame game).
> 
> .
Click to expand...

How did this physically and intellectually superior group of people allow dumb old whitey to do that to them?

Maybe the negro WANTS to be in whitey's prison and whitey stupidly plays into the negro's game by smashing the negro's face with a stick and sticking the negro in the cage.


----------



## BlackSand

bgrouse said:


> How did this physically and intellectually superior group of people allow dumb old whitey to do that to them?



The more important question would be ... How does answering your question solve any problems ... 

.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, an IQ test founded by Whites somehow is culturally biased in favor of East Asians over Whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what I said.  Think it through....
> 
> I'll give you an example.
> 
> Is it a horse or a pony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can something that measures intelligence, not be educationally biased?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both IQ, and Education is biased against the mentally challenged.
> 
> That's the nature of the beast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IQ tests are biased by education and culture.
Click to expand...


It''a well known that in SAT scores poor Whites, and rich Blacks score similar SAT scores. 
If anything it probably favors poor Whites a little in SAT scores.

Why is this?
Shouldn't Blacks with higher incomes be scoring much higher like their higher income White counterparts?


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is childlike. Do you realize you just contradicted yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human brains take much longer to develop than those of Animals in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you look more like a monkey than Blacks do but I never called you an animal. Youre just recessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maxillary Prognathism anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this guy? The Sphinx?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sphinx has been recarved a number of times since it was first made.
> The original head of The Sphinx was Anubis
Click to expand...

Too bad your or any other white persons wrong opinion doesnt change any facts right?


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault the white owned media doesnt trumpet things that Blacks did that were positive. Thats why Iresearch instead of depending on whites to tell me what my ancestors did.
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is making steel "today?" Wasn't steel made over a hundred years ago? Blacks are a little late, aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the europeans were about 300 years too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what about the other 1,000 things Europeans did before Africans, but I guess because there's one thing Africans did before Europeans, you like to point, and laugh at inferior Whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name even 1 thing europeans did before Africans taught them how to read and write?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where your whole afrocentric religion falls apart is your absurd,  inability to comprehend the fact that subsaharan Africans,  or "Negros" are not only an entirely different haplogroup; they we're also entirely different,  and distinct cultures separated by a very real barrier called the Sahara.  Even that was only conquered by Arab slave traders,  which is the entire genesis of the Negros entrance into the civilized world.  Anything that came after that contact is owed to that external introduction.
Click to expand...

You sound like an idiot as usual. First the Sahara was green. Secondly even if it was a desert Africans live in deserts right now. Thirdly the Nile flows all the way from Lake Victoria in central Africa to north Africa. You silly white boys are not smart enough nor prepared enough to debate this. You may as well give it up.


----------



## Cossack1483

Assclepiass . go mass debate.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault the white owned media doesnt trumpet things that Blacks did that were positive. Thats why Iresearch instead of depending on whites to tell me what my ancestors did.
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is making steel "today?" Wasn't steel made over a hundred years ago? Blacks are a little late, aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the europeans were about 300 years too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what about the other 1,000 things Europeans did before Africans, but I guess because there's one thing Africans did before Europeans, you like to point, and laugh at inferior Whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name even 1 thing europeans did before Africans taught them how to read and write?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> - Gravettian fabrics, and ceramics at Dolni Vestonice.
> - Gravettian ovens for cooking food.
> 
> - Vinca  - Tordos script
> - Vinca first ever metal smelting, and Copper Age.
> 
> - Cucenti-Trypillian villages earlier, and larger than Sumer.
> - Cucenti-Trypillian salt mines.
> 
> - Pontic Steppe Kurgan Horse domestication.
> - Sintashta Culture Chariots.
> 
> Then well railways, cars, trucks, motorcycles,, computers, space going rockets,  radio , alternate current, cell phones, walkie talkies, remote controls, unmanned aerial vehicles, diesel power, nuclear power, and a whole bunch more.
Click to expand...

All built or done before the white race existed by Africans that migrated to europe.

Railways, cars etc were only achieved after Blacks educated you not once but twice and all of them were done with the help of Blacks.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the amazing FACT is...we all came out of Africa!
> 
> Yes...Europeans are Africans.
> 
> Let's Celebrate our Share Heritage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans had enormous cranial capacities back then.
> 
> Look at Boskop man, perhaps the largest cranium group in existence in Hominids, now Africans have much smaller craniums.
Click to expand...

Youre forgetting that your brothers the neaderthals had huge heads but were dumb as a doorknob since that cranial capacity was taken up by a brain that focused on visual acuity.


----------



## Asclepias

Coyote said:


> For those who are hung up on IQ tests - is it possible to have an IQ test that isn't culturally or educationally biased?


Nope


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are hung up on IQ tests - is it possible to have an IQ test that isn't culturally or educationally biased?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, an IQ test founded by Whites somehow is culturally biased in favor of East Asians over Whites?
Click to expand...

Yes... Asians are extremely good a mimicking cultures. Havent you seen the stuff they make that you buy?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are hung up on IQ tests - is it possible to have an IQ test that isn't culturally or educationally biased?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, an IQ test founded by Whites somehow is culturally biased in favor of East Asians over Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what I said.  Think it through....
> 
> I'll give you an example.
> 
> Is it a horse or a pony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can something that measures intelligence, not be educationally biased?
Click to expand...

Like most illiterate people you assume education means intelligence. Education is education. Knowledge of something. Intelligence is the ability to learn. Damn youre stupid.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Blacks are very very mentally inferior and the evidence is overwhelming.

1. Black-americans come in last in all standardized tests. Asian-americans do fine on all the tests so it's not due to cultural bias in the tests.

2. Africa is by far the poorest and most backward continent on the planet. All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades so it's not due to racism.

3. No black has ever won a Science Nobel Prize unless you count one in 1979 for the semi-science of economics. They have won many nobels in non-brain fields like Peace and also in Literature so it is not due to racism.

4. Out of 1552 chess grandmasters in the world, only THREE are black.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Asclepias said:


> Like most illiterate people you assume education means intelligence. Education is education. Knowledge of something. Intelligence is the ability to learn. Damn youre stupid.



Hey stupid.  Real intelligence is the ability to come up with NEW ideas.  Learning involves old ideas.  THINK, hater.


----------



## Asclepias

ShootSpeeders said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like most illiterate people you assume education means intelligence. Education is education. Knowledge of something. Intelligence is the ability to learn. Damn youre stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid.  Real intelligence is the ability to come up with NEW ideas.  Learning involves old ideas.  THINK, hater.
Click to expand...

Arent you embarrassed that you simply rephrased what I said dummy? How do you come up with new ideas if you dont learn? This is why I laugh at your silly illiterate ass when you claim white people are smart.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is making steel "today?" Wasn't steel made over a hundred years ago? Blacks are a little late, aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> No the europeans were about 300 years too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what about the other 1,000 things Europeans did before Africans, but I guess because there's one thing Africans did before Europeans, you like to point, and laugh at inferior Whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name even 1 thing europeans did before Africans taught them how to read and write?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> - Gravettian fabrics, and ceramics at Dolni Vestonice.
> - Gravettian ovens for cooking food.
> 
> - Vinca  - Tordos script
> - Vinca first ever metal smelting, and Copper Age.
> 
> - Cucenti-Trypillian villages earlier, and larger than Sumer.
> - Cucenti-Trypillian salt mines.
> 
> - Pontic Steppe Kurgan Horse domestication.
> - Sintashta Culture Chariots.
> 
> Then well railways, cars, trucks, motorcycles,, computers, space going rockets,  radio , alternate current, cell phones, walkie talkies, remote controls, unmanned aerial vehicles, diesel power, nuclear power, and a whole bunch more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All built or done before the white race existed by Africans that migrated to europe.
> 
> Railways, cars etc were only achieved after Blacks educated you not once but twice and all of them were done with the help of Blacks.
Click to expand...

The million dollar question is still: why then are negroes lagging behind whites today in intellectual areas?


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the europeans were about 300 years too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what about the other 1,000 things Europeans did before Africans, but I guess because there's one thing Africans did before Europeans, you like to point, and laugh at inferior Whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name even 1 thing europeans did before Africans taught them how to read and write?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> - Gravettian fabrics, and ceramics at Dolni Vestonice.
> - Gravettian ovens for cooking food.
> 
> - Vinca  - Tordos script
> - Vinca first ever metal smelting, and Copper Age.
> 
> - Cucenti-Trypillian villages earlier, and larger than Sumer.
> - Cucenti-Trypillian salt mines.
> 
> - Pontic Steppe Kurgan Horse domestication.
> - Sintashta Culture Chariots.
> 
> Then well railways, cars, trucks, motorcycles,, computers, space going rockets,  radio , alternate current, cell phones, walkie talkies, remote controls, unmanned aerial vehicles, diesel power, nuclear power, and a whole bunch more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All built or done before the white race existed by Africans that migrated to europe.
> 
> Railways, cars etc were only achieved after Blacks educated you not once but twice and all of them were done with the help of Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The million dollar question is still: why then are negroes lagging behind whites today in intellectual areas?
Click to expand...

Who told you that? I'm 40 times your intellectual superior. If whites were so smart why am I that much smarter than you?


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Asclepias said:


> Who told you that? I'm 40 times your intellectual superior. If whites were so smart why am I that much smarter than you?



That does it.  The board orders you to go back to africa and dance around your mud hut with the other illiterate darkies.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

bgrouse said:


> The million dollar question is still: why then are negroes lagging behind whites today in intellectual areas?



Everybody knows the answer.  It's because they are mentally inferior.  With all the affirmative action special treatment blacks have gotten the last 50 years,  they should be running the country.  Instead they have fallen even further behind.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what about the other 1,000 things Europeans did before Africans, but I guess because there's one thing Africans did before Europeans, you like to point, and laugh at inferior Whitey.
> 
> 
> 
> Name even 1 thing europeans did before Africans taught them how to read and write?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> - Gravettian fabrics, and ceramics at Dolni Vestonice.
> - Gravettian ovens for cooking food.
> 
> - Vinca  - Tordos script
> - Vinca first ever metal smelting, and Copper Age.
> 
> - Cucenti-Trypillian villages earlier, and larger than Sumer.
> - Cucenti-Trypillian salt mines.
> 
> - Pontic Steppe Kurgan Horse domestication.
> - Sintashta Culture Chariots.
> 
> Then well railways, cars, trucks, motorcycles,, computers, space going rockets,  radio , alternate current, cell phones, walkie talkies, remote controls, unmanned aerial vehicles, diesel power, nuclear power, and a whole bunch more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All built or done before the white race existed by Africans that migrated to europe.
> 
> Railways, cars etc were only achieved after Blacks educated you not once but twice and all of them were done with the help of Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The million dollar question is still: why then are negroes lagging behind whites today in intellectual areas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that? I'm 40 times your intellectual superior. If whites were so smart why am I that much smarter than you?
Click to expand...

I'm talking about things like IQ tests, violent crime, etc.., moron. Negro-run countries are shitholes compared to European countries. How do you explain this?


----------



## bgrouse

> space going rockets





Asclepias said:


> All built or done before the white race existed by Africans.



He's here all week, folks!


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africans had enormous cranial capacities back then.
> 
> Look at Boskop man, perhaps the largest cranium group in existence in Hominids, now Africans have much smaller craniums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they became extinct....not the progenerators of modern microcephalic man, European or African...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not... Boskop man may have very well became Bushman.... A very telling warning of Humanity's future... If true then Boskop man's cranial; capacity shrunk to Bushman by as much as a 1/4th.
> 
> It seems Human intelligence came about by accident, probably in light of genetic drift, and some strange disaster.
> 
> However, it seems likely that Human intelligence is probably generally a recessive trait.
> 
> The fact that the cranial capacities shrank so much in Africa, the highest genetic diversity region, is very telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems unrelated to IQ.  Brain size and correlates with IQ
> 
> Another racist wetdream smashed by science.  Environment is more influential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first article is decent, the second one is bad.
> 
> Most studies show that the majority of intelligence is genetic, not a major majority, but a majority none the less.
> 
> This is not to deny environmental impacts.
> 
> No, so sorry but if the dumb idiots at the New York Times are to think environmental poverty is the sole cause of IQ differences, they themselves must have some kind of IQ malfunction.
> 
> There's no reason why Chinese in China score a higher IQ than not just Blacks, but also Whites in the U.S.A... The fact is China's income are very poor in comparison to those in the U.S, including Black incomes which tower above Chinese in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually...most studies do NOT show that the majority of intelligence is genetic because they can not ethically seperate environmental factors from genetic factors in cases of people born with normal intelligence.  Add to that - IQ tests are heavily biased by culture and educational achievement.
> 
> Just for consideration, consider this.  Environment.  A region can be decimated by famine - which hits children hardest and in young children stunts the brain.  That's environment.  Not genetics.  Those children, if they survive and reproduce in a non-famine environment will have normal children.
> 
> In the case of China - what IQ tests are administered? By WHOM?  Which Chinese get them?
Click to expand...

You merely saying it doesn't make it so.  Links...


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africans had enormous cranial capacities back then.
> 
> Look at Boskop man, perhaps the largest cranium group in existence in Hominids, now Africans have much smaller craniums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they became extinct....not the progenerators of modern microcephalic man, European or African...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not... Boskop man may have very well became Bushman.... A very telling warning of Humanity's future... If true then Boskop man's cranial; capacity shrunk to Bushman by as much as a 1/4th.
> 
> It seems Human intelligence came about by accident, probably in light of genetic drift, and some strange disaster.
> 
> However, it seems likely that Human intelligence is probably generally a recessive trait.
> 
> The fact that the cranial capacities shrank so much in Africa, the highest genetic diversity region, is very telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems unrelated to IQ.  Brain size and correlates with IQ
> 
> Another racist wetdream smashed by science.  Environment is more influential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first article is decent, the second one is bad.
> 
> Most studies show that the majority of intelligence is genetic, not a major majority, but a majority none the less.
> 
> This is not to deny environmental impacts.
> 
> No, so sorry but if the dumb idiots at the New York Times are to think environmental poverty is the sole cause of IQ differences, they themselves must have some kind of IQ malfunction.
> 
> There's no reason why Chinese in China score a higher IQ than not just Blacks, but also Whites in the U.S.A... The fact is China's income are very poor in comparison to those in the U.S, including Black incomes which tower above Chinese in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually...most studies do NOT show that the majority of intelligence is genetic because they can not ethically seperate environmental factors from genetic factors in cases of people born with normal intelligence.  Add to that - IQ tests are heavily biased by culture and educational achievement.
> 
> Just for consideration, consider this.  Environment.  A region can be decimated by famine - which hits children hardest and in young children stunts the brain.  That's environment.  Not genetics.  Those children, if they survive and reproduce in a non-famine environment will have normal children.
> 
> In the case of China - what IQ tests are administered? By WHOM?  Which Chinese get them?
Click to expand...

You merely saying it,  doesn't make it so.  Links...


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century,  prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence.  So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd.  His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros.  They weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you really didn't get the part where I said it didn't make a difference to me who was first at anything millennia ago ...
> 
> I know some of the history (albeit I am not historian).
> But ... Even a basic knowledge of the global map would indicate that land based trade routes would have to go through Arab lands to possibly connect Europe to Africa.
> If someone wants to argue that their ancestors made steel before the next swing dick down the road ... Well, I hate to say it, but I don't see the benefit in arguing about it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
Click to expand...

Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are hung up on IQ tests - is it possible to have an IQ test that isn't culturally or educationally biased?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, an IQ test founded by Whites somehow is culturally biased in favor of East Asians over Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what I said.  Think it through....
> 
> I'll give you an example.
> 
> Is it a horse or a pony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can something that measures intelligence, not be educationally biased?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like most illiterate people you assume education means intelligence. Education is education. Knowledge of something. Intelligence is the ability to learn. Damn youre stupid.
Click to expand...

This coming from the same ignorant negro who was trying to sell the "learned intelligence" theory a couple weeks ago.  Glad to see you can take to education; however slowly...  Interesting to see you trying to teach what I taught you. You're welcome.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
Click to expand...


Apparently there are artifacts to support this. I know you would like to think Africans were over there doing nothing for a million years while whites had all these great kingdoms and advancements but that is simply not the case.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century,  prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence.  So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd.  His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros.  They weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you really didn't get the part where I said it didn't make a difference to me who was first at anything millennia ago ...
> 
> I know some of the history (albeit I am not historian).
> But ... Even a basic knowledge of the global map would indicate that land based trade routes would have to go through Arab lands to possibly connect Europe to Africa.
> If someone wants to argue that their ancestors made steel before the next swing dick down the road ... Well, I hate to say it, but I don't see the benefit in arguing about it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
Click to expand...


You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.

Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash

How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine


----------



## IM2

*The people of sub-Saharan Africa: 2000 - 500 BC*

Much of the southern part of the African continent is occupied by tribes known as Khoisan, characterized by a language with a unique click in its repertoire of sounds. The main divisions of the Khoisan are the San (often referred to until recent times as Bushmen) and the Khoikhoi (similarly known until recently as Hottentots). 

The tropical forests of central Africa are occupied largely by the Pygmies (with an average height of about 4'9', or less than 1.5m). But the Africans who will eventually dominate most of sub-Saharan Africa are tribes from the north speaking Bantu languages.     





The Bantu languages probably derive from the region of modern Nigeria and Cameroon. This western area, bordering the Gulf of Guinea, is also the cradle of other early developments in African history. 

*Iron** smelting is known here, as in other sites in a strip below the Sahara, by the middle of the 1st millennium BC.* And the fascinating but still mysterious Nok culture, lasting from the 5th century BC to the 2nd century AD, provides magnificent pottery figures which stand at the beginning of a recognizably African sculptural tradition.

HISTORY OF SUB-SAHARAN AFRICA


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my fault the white owned media doesnt trumpet things that Blacks did that were positive. Thats why Iresearch instead of depending on whites to tell me what my ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africa is making steel "today?" Wasn't steel made over a hundred years ago? Blacks are a little late, aren't they?
Click to expand...


Not according to history.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my fault the white owned media doesnt trumpet things that Blacks did that were positive. Thats why Iresearch instead of depending on whites to tell me what my ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHOA..  4 centuries of African archaeology and it's all RACIST?   Why don't the national museums of all those Imperial robbers have SOME examples of the products from 2000 years ago?  Not even in Tanzania?
> 
> I'm just a skeptical guy. Until I get the questions answered.
Click to expand...


You aren't skeptical. You are ignorant. There is proof all over the place of African accomplishments. But you dismiss them unless its from someone white. Let an African or black archeologist promote such things and those like you automatically discount it as some black feel good story. That we have to be the ones revising something. The truth is whites have revised history to create this façade of white supremacy.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault the white owned media doesnt trumpet things that Blacks did that were positive. Thats why Iresearch instead of depending on whites to tell me what my ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just makes me sad to hear blacks haven't figured out how to find the artifacts and post a link on the internet ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It makes me sad to know that whites are so dumb to think this.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century,  prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence.  So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd.  His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros.  They weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you really didn't get the part where I said it didn't make a difference to me who was first at anything millennia ago ...
> 
> I know some of the history (albeit I am not historian).
> But ... Even a basic knowledge of the global map would indicate that land based trade routes would have to go through Arab lands to possibly connect Europe to Africa.
> If someone wants to argue that their ancestors made steel before the next swing dick down the road ... Well, I hate to say it, but I don't see the benefit in arguing about it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
Click to expand...

I never stated "sub saharan continent"as a continent by itself. It was a region isolated by natural barriers... I am also aware of the environmental changes the Sahara has undergone, though I haven't broached the subject in this thread.  Your reading comprehension is as bad as AssLips.  That,  or you're gunning to be his protege, by taking a position opposite of one I never had...  Then claiming some deluded sense of victory...  While not well taught; he has none the less taught you well...  Lol!


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name even 1 thing europeans did before Africans taught them how to read and write?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gravettian fabrics, and ceramics at Dolni Vestonice.
> - Gravettian ovens for cooking food.
> 
> - Vinca  - Tordos script
> - Vinca first ever metal smelting, and Copper Age.
> 
> - Cucenti-Trypillian villages earlier, and larger than Sumer.
> - Cucenti-Trypillian salt mines.
> 
> - Pontic Steppe Kurgan Horse domestication.
> - Sintashta Culture Chariots.
> 
> Then well railways, cars, trucks, motorcycles,, computers, space going rockets,  radio , alternate current, cell phones, walkie talkies, remote controls, unmanned aerial vehicles, diesel power, nuclear power, and a whole bunch more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All built or done before the white race existed by Africans that migrated to europe.
> 
> Railways, cars etc were only achieved after Blacks educated you not once but twice and all of them were done with the help of Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The million dollar question is still: why then are negroes lagging behind whites today in intellectual areas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that? I'm 40 times your intellectual superior. If whites were so smart why am I that much smarter than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about things like IQ tests, violent crime, etc.., moron. Negro-run countries are shitholes compared to European countries. How do you explain this?
Click to expand...


Whites commit the most violent crimes. IQ tests are not accurate indicators if intelligence. Negro run countries are mostly dominated by puppets placed heir t protect European interests they did not release after colonization. You got your explanation now shut the hell up.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century,  prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence.  So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd.  His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros.  They weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you really didn't get the part where I said it didn't make a difference to me who was first at anything millennia ago ...
> 
> I know some of the history (albeit I am not historian).
> But ... Even a basic knowledge of the global map would indicate that land based trade routes would have to go through Arab lands to possibly connect Europe to Africa.
> If someone wants to argue that their ancestors made steel before the next swing dick down the road ... Well, I hate to say it, but I don't see the benefit in arguing about it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never stated "sub saharan continent"as a continent by itself. It was a region isolated by natural barriers... I am also aware of the environmental changes the Sahara has undergone, though I haven't broached the subject in this thread.  Your reading comprehension is as bad as AssLips.  That,  or you're gunning to be his protege, by taking a position opposite of one I never had...  Then claiming some deluded sense of victory...  While not well taught; he has none the less taught you well...  Lol!
Click to expand...


*Vastator said: **↑** 
The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century, prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence. So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd. His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros. They weren't.*


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century,  prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence.  So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd.  His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros.  They weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you really didn't get the part where I said it didn't make a difference to me who was first at anything millennia ago ...
> 
> I know some of the history (albeit I am not historian).
> But ... Even a basic knowledge of the global map would indicate that land based trade routes would have to go through Arab lands to possibly connect Europe to Africa.
> If someone wants to argue that their ancestors made steel before the next swing dick down the road ... Well, I hate to say it, but I don't see the benefit in arguing about it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
Click to expand...


Yes it is important to get science and history correct but you don't do it.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you really didn't get the part where I said it didn't make a difference to me who was first at anything millennia ago ...
> 
> I know some of the history (albeit I am not historian).
> But ... Even a basic knowledge of the global map would indicate that land based trade routes would have to go through Arab lands to possibly connect Europe to Africa.
> If someone wants to argue that their ancestors made steel before the next swing dick down the road ... Well, I hate to say it, but I don't see the benefit in arguing about it.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never stated "sub saharan continent"as a continent by itself. It was a region isolated by natural barriers... I am also aware of the environmental changes the Sahara has undergone, though I haven't broached the subject in this thread.  Your reading comprehension is as bad as AssLips.  That,  or you're gunning to be his protege, by taking a position opposite of one I never had...  Then claiming some deluded sense of victory...  While not well taught; he has none the less taught you well...  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Vastator said: **↑**
> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century, prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence. So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd. His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros. They weren't.*
Click to expand...

Again... It’s the comprehension thing you are failing at... perhaps a study of the writings of the esteemed Dr. Suess might bring you up to speed. Slowing down the whole class for one lacking student is counter productive to the group. I’m not big Gov. I don’t balk at one or two children being left behind.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
> 
> 
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never stated "sub saharan continent"as a continent by itself. It was a region isolated by natural barriers... I am also aware of the environmental changes the Sahara has undergone, though I haven't broached the subject in this thread.  Your reading comprehension is as bad as AssLips.  That,  or you're gunning to be his protege, by taking a position opposite of one I never had...  Then claiming some deluded sense of victory...  While not well taught; he has none the less taught you well...  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Vastator said: **↑**
> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century, prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence. So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd. His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros. They weren't.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again... It’s the comprehension thing you are failing at... perhaps a study of the writings of the esteemed Dr. Suess might bring you up to speed. Slowing down the whole class for one lacking student is counter productive to the group. I’m not big Gov. I don’t balk at one or two children being left behind.
Click to expand...


No I'm not failing. There is no sub Saharan Africa. There is Africa and that's it. That's what YOU fail to comprehend. So you go read Dr. Seuss and it might bring you up to speed.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never stated "sub saharan continent"as a continent by itself. It was a region isolated by natural barriers... I am also aware of the environmental changes the Sahara has undergone, though I haven't broached the subject in this thread.  Your reading comprehension is as bad as AssLips.  That,  or you're gunning to be his protege, by taking a position opposite of one I never had...  Then claiming some deluded sense of victory...  While not well taught; he has none the less taught you well...  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Vastator said: **↑**
> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century, prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence. So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd. His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros. They weren't.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again... It’s the comprehension thing you are failing at... perhaps a study of the writings of the esteemed Dr. Suess might bring you up to speed. Slowing down the whole class for one lacking student is counter productive to the group. I’m not big Gov. I don’t balk at one or two children being left behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not failing. There is no sub Saharan Africa. There is Africa and that's it. That's what YOU fail to comprehend. So you go read Dr. Seuss and it might bring you up to speed.
Click to expand...

AssLips has much to teach you...  That was weak.  Very weak...  The equivalent of "nuh-uh,  you're a doody head"! Subsaharan Africa does indeed exist.  Its where Negros come from.  You have consistently proven to be be way out of your depth.


----------



## Vastator

Concerned that I might have missed a rather world changing event...  I had to go to Google earth to confirm that I was still correct.  I was.  Sub Saharan Africa still remains...  Whew!!!


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> It makes me sad to know that whites are so dumb to think this.



Well ... It doesn't make me sad that you were unable to figure out what I actually thought ... 
Thanks for the pony ... Albeit the one trick show isn't really entertaining.

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me sad to know that whites are so dumb to think this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... It doesn't make me sad that you were unable to figure out what I actually thought ...
> Thanks for the pony ... Albeit the one trick show isn't really entertaining.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yeah your one trick is definitely boring.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Yeah your one trick is definitely boring.



Uh ... Thanks ... 

.


----------



## irosie91

BlackSand said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly come up with interesting science...so...how does that work with freckles?  Spotty reception?  Electrical spazzing?  Unpredictable and unreliable melanin bio-electronics?  Creative?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new dance routine and overnight YouTube stardom ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...



I like it-------if I spend time in the sun-----I can RECAPTURE MY FRECKLE FACE CHILDHOOD  electrical spazzle?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are hung up on IQ tests - is it possible to have an IQ test that isn't culturally or educationally biased?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, an IQ test founded by Whites somehow is culturally biased in favor of East Asians over Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what I said.  Think it through....
> 
> I'll give you an example.
> 
> Is it a horse or a pony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can something that measures intelligence, not be educationally biased?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like most illiterate people you assume education means intelligence. Education is education. Knowledge of something. Intelligence is the ability to learn. Damn youre stupid.
Click to expand...


Show me where I said that education, and intelligence are the exact same?

IQ is educationally biased, because one needs to be able to read, and write in order to take an IQ test.

I'm sure that went over your head, you're not very smart, and make up for it with obnoxiousness.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the amazing FACT is...we all came out of Africa!
> 
> Yes...Europeans are Africans.
> 
> Let's Celebrate our Share Heritage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans had enormous cranial capacities back then.
> 
> Look at Boskop man, perhaps the largest cranium group in existence in Hominids, now Africans have much smaller craniums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre forgetting that your brothers the neaderthals had huge heads but were dumb as a doorknob since that cranial capacity was taken up by a brain that focused on visual acuity.
Click to expand...


Is that why people with Myopia, or poor long distance vision have higher IQ's?

Well, we don't really know, but that guess would be as good as any.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is making steel "today?" Wasn't steel made over a hundred years ago? Blacks are a little late, aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> No the europeans were about 300 years too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what about the other 1,000 things Europeans did before Africans, but I guess because there's one thing Africans did before Europeans, you like to point, and laugh at inferior Whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name even 1 thing europeans did before Africans taught them how to read and write?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> - Gravettian fabrics, and ceramics at Dolni Vestonice.
> - Gravettian ovens for cooking food.
> 
> - Vinca  - Tordos script
> - Vinca first ever metal smelting, and Copper Age.
> 
> - Cucenti-Trypillian villages earlier, and larger than Sumer.
> - Cucenti-Trypillian salt mines.
> 
> - Pontic Steppe Kurgan Horse domestication.
> - Sintashta Culture Chariots.
> 
> Then well railways, cars, trucks, motorcycles,, computers, space going rockets,  radio , alternate current, cell phones, walkie talkies, remote controls, unmanned aerial vehicles, diesel power, nuclear power, and a whole bunch more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All built or done before the white race existed by Africans that migrated to europe.
> 
> Railways, cars etc were only achieved after Blacks educated you not once but twice and all of them were done with the help of Blacks.
Click to expand...


Kostenki Man the 37,000 year old European, had DNA close to Europeans, rather than Africans.

Eurogenes Blog: Kostenki14: first genome of an Upper Paleolithic European


----------



## Crixus

rightwinger said:


> Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa





Lol. Um, that would be the Chinese actually.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Gravettian fabrics, and ceramics at Dolni Vestonice.
> - Gravettian ovens for cooking food.
> 
> - Vinca  - Tordos script
> - Vinca first ever metal smelting, and Copper Age.
> 
> - Cucenti-Trypillian villages earlier, and larger than Sumer.
> - Cucenti-Trypillian salt mines.
> 
> - Pontic Steppe Kurgan Horse domestication.
> - Sintashta Culture Chariots.
> 
> Then well railways, cars, trucks, motorcycles,, computers, space going rockets,  radio , alternate current, cell phones, walkie talkies, remote controls, unmanned aerial vehicles, diesel power, nuclear power, and a whole bunch more.
> 
> 
> 
> All built or done before the white race existed by Africans that migrated to europe.
> 
> Railways, cars etc were only achieved after Blacks educated you not once but twice and all of them were done with the help of Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The million dollar question is still: why then are negroes lagging behind whites today in intellectual areas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that? I'm 40 times your intellectual superior. If whites were so smart why am I that much smarter than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about things like IQ tests, violent crime, etc.., moron. Negro-run countries are shitholes compared to European countries. How do you explain this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whites commit the most violent crimes. IQ tests are not accurate indicators if intelligence. Negro run countries are mostly dominated by puppets placed heir t protect European interests they did not release after colonization. You got your explanation now shut the hell up.
Click to expand...


What about  Mugabe?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my fault the white owned media doesnt trumpet things that Blacks did that were positive. Thats why Iresearch instead of depending on whites to tell me what my ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHOA..  4 centuries of African archaeology and it's all RACIST?   Why don't the national museums of all those Imperial robbers have SOME examples of the products from 2000 years ago?  Not even in Tanzania?
> 
> I'm just a skeptical guy. Until I get the questions answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't skeptical. You are ignorant. There is proof all over the place of African accomplishments. But you dismiss them unless its from someone white. Let an African or black archeologist promote such things and those like you automatically discount it as some black feel good story. That we have to be the ones revising something. The truth is whites have revised history to create this façade of white supremacy.
Click to expand...


Anatolia is where the origins of Steel come from.
I didn't know Anatolia was Africa?

Kaman-Kalehöyük - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century,  prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence.  So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd.  His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros.  They weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you really didn't get the part where I said it didn't make a difference to me who was first at anything millennia ago ...
> 
> I know some of the history (albeit I am not historian).
> But ... Even a basic knowledge of the global map would indicate that land based trade routes would have to go through Arab lands to possibly connect Europe to Africa.
> If someone wants to argue that their ancestors made steel before the next swing dick down the road ... Well, I hate to say it, but I don't see the benefit in arguing about it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
Click to expand...


North Africa's first major, if not first ever Human group to settle there were Taforalt-Afalou a Cro Magnon type, not a Negroid type.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never stated "sub saharan continent"as a continent by itself. It was a region isolated by natural barriers... I am also aware of the environmental changes the Sahara has undergone, though I haven't broached the subject in this thread.  Your reading comprehension is as bad as AssLips.  That,  or you're gunning to be his protege, by taking a position opposite of one I never had...  Then claiming some deluded sense of victory...  While not well taught; he has none the less taught you well...  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Vastator said: **↑**
> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century, prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence. So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd. His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros. They weren't.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again... It’s the comprehension thing you are failing at... perhaps a study of the writings of the esteemed Dr. Suess might bring you up to speed. Slowing down the whole class for one lacking student is counter productive to the group. I’m not big Gov. I don’t balk at one or two children being left behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not failing. There is no sub Saharan Africa. There is Africa and that's it. That's what YOU fail to comprehend. So you go read Dr. Seuss and it might bring you up to speed.
Click to expand...


Racially speaking, Sub-Saharan Africans are different, much like South-Asians (Indians) are different from East-Asians. 

Actually Africa could be split into multiple races, it should be because it has the highest diversity.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ShootSpeeders said:


> Blacks are very very mentally inferior and the evidence is overwhelming.
> 
> 1. Black-americans come in last in all standardized tests. Asian-americans do fine on all the tests so it's not due to cultural bias in the tests.
> 
> 2. Africa is by far the poorest and most backward continent on the planet. All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades so it's not due to racism.
> 
> 3. No black has ever won a Science Nobel Prize unless you count one in 1979 for the semi-science of economics. They have won many nobels in non-brain fields like Peace and also in Literature so it is not due to racism.
> 
> 4. Out of 1552 chess grandmasters in the world, only THREE are black.





ShootSpeeders said:


> Blacks are very very mentally inferior and the evidence is overwhelming.
> 
> 1. Black-americans come in last in all standardized tests. Asian-americans do fine on all the tests so it's not due to cultural bias in the tests.



Indeed,  Asians do well in intellectual factors, and many of those Asian-Americans are far less culturally American than African-Americans are.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> I never stated "sub saharan continent"as a continent by itself. It was a region isolated by natural barriers... I am also aware of the environmental changes the Sahara has undergone, though I haven't broached the subject in this thread.  Your reading comprehension is as bad as AssLips.  That,  or you're gunning to be his protege, by taking a position opposite of one I never had...  Then claiming some deluded sense of victory...  While not well taught; he has none the less taught you well...  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Vastator said: **↑**
> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century, prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence. So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd. His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros. They weren't.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again... It’s the comprehension thing you are failing at... perhaps a study of the writings of the esteemed Dr. Suess might bring you up to speed. Slowing down the whole class for one lacking student is counter productive to the group. I’m not big Gov. I don’t balk at one or two children being left behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not failing. There is no sub Saharan Africa. There is Africa and that's it. That's what YOU fail to comprehend. So you go read Dr. Seuss and it might bring you up to speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racially speaking, Sub-Saharan Africans are different, much like South-Asians (Indians) are different from East-Asians.
> 
> Actually Africa could be split into multiple races, it should be because it has the highest diversity.
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as sub Saharan Africa. Africans well tell you that. And you won't like how they say it to you.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century,  prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence.  So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd.  His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros.  They weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you really didn't get the part where I said it didn't make a difference to me who was first at anything millennia ago ...
> 
> I know some of the history (albeit I am not historian).
> But ... Even a basic knowledge of the global map would indicate that land based trade routes would have to go through Arab lands to possibly connect Europe to Africa.
> If someone wants to argue that their ancestors made steel before the next swing dick down the road ... Well, I hate to say it, but I don't see the benefit in arguing about it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> North Africa's first major, if not first ever Human group to settle there were Taforalt-Afalou a Cro Magnon type, not a Negroid type.
Click to expand...


You're a stormfront trooper, you aren't ever going to credit blacks for anything but inferiority.


----------



## IM2

.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are very very mentally inferior and the evidence is overwhelming.
> 
> 1. Black-americans come in last in all standardized tests. Asian-americans do fine on all the tests so it's not due to cultural bias in the tests.
> 
> 2. Africa is by far the poorest and most backward continent on the planet. All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades so it's not due to racism.
> 
> 3. No black has ever won a Science Nobel Prize unless you count one in 1979 for the semi-science of economics. They have won many nobels in non-brain fields like Peace and also in Literature so it is not due to racism.
> 
> 4. Out of 1552 chess grandmasters in the world, only THREE are black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are very very mentally inferior and the evidence is overwhelming.
> 
> 1. Black-americans come in last in all standardized tests. Asian-americans do fine on all the tests so it's not due to cultural bias in the tests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed,  Asians do well in intellectual factors, and many of those Asian-Americans are far less culturally American than African-Americans are.
Click to expand...


Standardizes tests don't really mean anything. You sit all day in an auditorium filling in dots with a number 2 pencil.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my fault the white owned media doesnt trumpet things that Blacks did that were positive. Thats why Iresearch instead of depending on whites to tell me what my ancestors did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHOA..  4 centuries of African archaeology and it's all RACIST?   Why don't the national museums of all those Imperial robbers have SOME examples of the products from 2000 years ago?  Not even in Tanzania?
> 
> I'm just a skeptical guy. Until I get the questions answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't skeptical. You are ignorant. There is proof all over the place of African accomplishments. But you dismiss them unless its from someone white. Let an African or black archeologist promote such things and those like you automatically discount it as some black feel good story. That we have to be the ones revising something. The truth is whites have revised history to create this façade of white supremacy.
Click to expand...

This is precisely the reason we should look further into everything whites claim happen. They lie for no reason other than they are insecure about their lack of relevance in bringing civilization to the human race. I have found that if you want to know the history of a place you disregard white "scholars" and work with the real scholars. The indigenous people are way more credible than any white person could ever be.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> This is precisely the reason we should look further into everything whites claim happen. They lie for no reason other than they are insecure about their lack of relevance in bringing civilization to the human race. I have found that if you want to know the history of a place you disregard white "scholars" and work with the real scholars. The indigenous people are way more credible than any white person could ever be.



If you want to pick and choose the credibility of the information based on how well it supports your argument ...
Well ... I can say that according to your argument ... You would have at least learned something from the white people ... 

.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century,  prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence.  So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd.  His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros.  They weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you really didn't get the part where I said it didn't make a difference to me who was first at anything millennia ago ...
> 
> I know some of the history (albeit I am not historian).
> But ... Even a basic knowledge of the global map would indicate that land based trade routes would have to go through Arab lands to possibly connect Europe to Africa.
> If someone wants to argue that their ancestors made steel before the next swing dick down the road ... Well, I hate to say it, but I don't see the benefit in arguing about it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> North Africa's first major, if not first ever Human group to settle there were Taforalt-Afalou a Cro Magnon type, not a Negroid type.
Click to expand...

You keep presenting things as if the white people that made up these labels are relevant. I already told you they can talk until they are blue in the face and I will disregard their claims simply because they arent intelligent enough to establish any credibility. Africans know who they are and what they did. Time you accept that fact.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Liberia, Haiti, etc. Blacks know they suck left to their own. They even sold each other into slavery.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is precisely the reason we should look further into everything whites claim happen. They lie for no reason other than they are insecure about their lack of relevance in bringing civilization to the human race. I have found that if you want to know the history of a place you disregard white "scholars" and work with the real scholars. The indigenous people are way more credible than any white person could ever be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to pick and choose the credibility of the information based on how well it supports your argument ...
> Well ... I can say is that according to your argument ... You would have at least learned something from the white people ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Thats the difference. We arent talking about an unknown. We have statements from both Blacks and the Greeks that were there establishing that the Egyptians were Black for example. Yet present day whites want to have an argument about something thats already been established. Thats why its funny to me whites keep denying it and make movies with white Egyptians. Its pitiful that they want to be relevant so badly they stoop to lying.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> Thats the difference. We arent talking about an unknown. We have statements from both Blacks and the Greeks that were there establishing that the Egyptians were Black for example. Yet present day whites want to have an argument about something thats already been established. Thats why its funny to me whites keep denying it and make movies with white Egyptians. Its pitiful that they want to be relevant so badly they stoop to lying.



Well I am not arguing with that ... 
I am simply pointing out that according to your argument ... Your need to argue with them, would be the result of the same insecurities you accuse them of.

I am not talking about the validity of any claim ... Just the need/desire to argue about it.

.


----------



## IM2

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Liberia, Haiti, etc. Blacks know they suck left to their own. They even sold each other into slavery.



Not exactly how things are. But hey, it's your delusion.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the difference. We arent talking about an unknown. We have statements from both Blacks and the Greeks that were there establishing that the Egyptians were Black for example. Yet present day whites want to have an argument about something thats already been established. Thats why its funny to me whites keep denying it and make movies with white Egyptians. Its pitiful that they want to be relevant so badly they stoop to lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am not arguing with that ...
> I am simply pointing out that according to your argument ... Your need to argue with them, would be the result of the same insecurities you accuse them of.
> 
> I am not talking about the validity of any claim ... Just the need/desire to argue about it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Point that out to the whites around here first.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Point that out to the whites around here first.



How would you assess that it doesn't do that ... 

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the difference. We arent talking about an unknown. We have statements from both Blacks and the Greeks that were there establishing that the Egyptians were Black for example. Yet present day whites want to have an argument about something thats already been established. Thats why its funny to me whites keep denying it and make movies with white Egyptians. Its pitiful that they want to be relevant so badly they stoop to lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am not arguing with that ...
> I am simply pointing out that according to your argument ... Your need to argue with them, would be the result of the same insecurities you accuse them of.
> 
> I am not talking about the validity of any claim ... Just the need/desire to argue about it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I like arguing with them. It serves two purposes. One I already mentioned.

1. My facts and information may serve to enlighten other Blacks that read my posts.
2. Its fun laughing at the attempts of white people to refute the mountains of historical evidence by posting links of.....white people. The same whites that lied in the first place.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Liberia, Haiti, etc. Blacks know they suck left to their own. They even sold each other into slavery.


I know whites like you need to believe we need you. History shows us we dont and furthermore we are better off without your race. Your race however, is much better off without inferior examples like yourself.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> I like arguing with them. It serves two purposes. One I already mentioned.
> 
> 1. My facts and information serve to enlighten other Blacks that may read my post.
> 2. Its fun laughing at the attempts of white people to refute the mountains of historical evidence by posting links of.....white people. The same whites that lied in the first place.



Asclepias ... I have recognized what you do for a long time.

Shit ... I don't even have a problem with it ... And I have stated before that it does a good job of flushing out foolishness.
I even understand how your desire to influence other blacks trumps any attempt to quell divisiveness.

Sometimes I just wish *we* could get to a better place ... And I will hand you a beer when you decide to show up there.

.


----------



## Asclepias

In summation lets just cut to the quick. Whites had nothing to do with Black Africans developing the first amazing civilizations on the planet. Black people founded Egypt (Kmt), Sumer (Canaan), Nubia (Kush), and the Indus Valley civilization.  Egypt especially was responsible for waking white people up from their semi cave people existence. They were the first authors and provided a number of things white copy to this day like practicing medicine. Blacks had the worlds first multi discipline genius in Imhotep. Blacks gave whites their alphabet. The Greeks called the Canaanites "Phoneticians" and thats where whites got their alphabet. Later Black Africans founded the great west African civilizations that attracted scholars from europe to come study.  In short, whites should be thanking their lucky stars Blacks educated them not questioning if Blacks could succeed without whites. The idea is ludicrous from the moment of conception that Blacks would even need whites to exist.


----------



## Cossack1483

Hmmmm.   I've been advocating racial divorce for 50 plus years.  If the afore poster is correct ; he should welcome the idea of complete and total racial separation.  A refutation of the jewish agenda.  Complete Nationalism for the races.  Every race has it's place.  In such a utopian society ; who would thrive? Who would merely survive and more oddly who would once again become a social parasite on the others?  Federal dupes  , jews and chabas goys , weaponized non whites all run and hide from every attempt at individual responsibility for the races.  Home rule for non whites ; total freedom for non whites but sorry , provide your own social services.   Let's just see who thrives sans "gubmint".


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you really didn't get the part where I said it didn't make a difference to me who was first at anything millennia ago ...
> 
> I know some of the history (albeit I am not historian).
> But ... Even a basic knowledge of the global map would indicate that land based trade routes would have to go through Arab lands to possibly connect Europe to Africa.
> If someone wants to argue that their ancestors made steel before the next swing dick down the road ... Well, I hate to say it, but I don't see the benefit in arguing about it.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> North Africa's first major, if not first ever Human group to settle there were Taforalt-Afalou a Cro Magnon type, not a Negroid type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep presenting things as if the white people that made up these labels are relevant. I already told you they can talk until they are blue in the face and I will disregard their claims simply because they arent intelligent enough to establish any credibility. Africans know who they are and what they did. Time you accept that fact.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you really didn't get the part where I said it didn't make a difference to me who was first at anything millennia ago ...
> 
> I know some of the history (albeit I am not historian).
> But ... Even a basic knowledge of the global map would indicate that land based trade routes would have to go through Arab lands to possibly connect Europe to Africa.
> If someone wants to argue that their ancestors made steel before the next swing dick down the road ... Well, I hate to say it, but I don't see the benefit in arguing about it.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> North Africa's first major, if not first ever Human group to settle there were Taforalt-Afalou a Cro Magnon type, not a Negroid type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep presenting things as if the white people that made up these labels are relevant. I already told you they can talk until they are blue in the face and I will disregard their claims simply because they arent intelligent enough to establish any credibility. Africans know who they are and what they did. Time you accept that fact.
Click to expand...

And the educated world will allow you to do that. What you do is of little impact,  or consequence to the educated  world.  We continue to march ahead without you.


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
> 
> 
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> North Africa's first major, if not first ever Human group to settle there were Taforalt-Afalou a Cro Magnon type, not a Negroid type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep presenting things as if the white people that made up these labels are relevant. I already told you they can talk until they are blue in the face and I will disregard their claims simply because they arent intelligent enough to establish any credibility. Africans know who they are and what they did. Time you accept that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> North Africa's first major, if not first ever Human group to settle there were Taforalt-Afalou a Cro Magnon type, not a Negroid type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep presenting things as if the white people that made up these labels are relevant. I already told you they can talk until they are blue in the face and I will disregard their claims simply because they arent intelligent enough to establish any credibility. Africans know who they are and what they did. Time you accept that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the educated world will allow you to do that. What you do is of little impact,  or consequence to the educated  world.  We continue to march ahead without you.
Click to expand...

We?  Youre not Black nor educated. You are a member of the moron tribe.


----------



## Cossack1483

The future of civilization relies on racial separation


----------



## Coyote

Vastator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they became extinct....not the progenerators of modern microcephalic man, European or African...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not... Boskop man may have very well became Bushman.... A very telling warning of Humanity's future... If true then Boskop man's cranial; capacity shrunk to Bushman by as much as a 1/4th.
> 
> It seems Human intelligence came about by accident, probably in light of genetic drift, and some strange disaster.
> 
> However, it seems likely that Human intelligence is probably generally a recessive trait.
> 
> The fact that the cranial capacities shrank so much in Africa, the highest genetic diversity region, is very telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems unrelated to IQ.  Brain size and correlates with IQ
> 
> Another racist wetdream smashed by science.  Environment is more influential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first article is decent, the second one is bad.
> 
> Most studies show that the majority of intelligence is genetic, not a major majority, but a majority none the less.
> 
> This is not to deny environmental impacts.
> 
> No, so sorry but if the dumb idiots at the New York Times are to think environmental poverty is the sole cause of IQ differences, they themselves must have some kind of IQ malfunction.
> 
> There's no reason why Chinese in China score a higher IQ than not just Blacks, but also Whites in the U.S.A... The fact is China's income are very poor in comparison to those in the U.S, including Black incomes which tower above Chinese in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually...most studies do NOT show that the majority of intelligence is genetic because they can not ethically seperate environmental factors from genetic factors in cases of people born with normal intelligence.  Add to that - IQ tests are heavily biased by culture and educational achievement.
> 
> Just for consideration, consider this.  Environment.  A region can be decimated by famine - which hits children hardest and in young children stunts the brain.  That's environment.  Not genetics.  Those children, if they survive and reproduce in a non-famine environment will have normal children.
> 
> In the case of China - what IQ tests are administered? By WHOM?  Which Chinese get them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You merely saying it,  doesn't make it so.  Links...
Click to expand...


Links to what in particulor?


----------



## Coyote

Cossack1483 said:


> The future of civilization relies on racial separation


Oh please...that is just silly.


----------



## Coyote

ShootSpeeders said:


> Blacks are very very mentally inferior and the evidence is overwhelming.
> 
> 1. Black-americans come in last in all standardized tests. Asian-americans do fine on all the tests so it's not due to cultural bias in the tests.
> 
> 2. Africa is by far the poorest and most backward continent on the planet. All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades so it's not due to racism.
> 
> 3. No black has ever won a Science Nobel Prize unless you count one in 1979 for the semi-science of economics. They have won many nobels in non-brain fields like Peace and also in Literature so it is not due to racism.
> 
> 4. Out of 1552 chess grandmasters in the world, only THREE are black.


You are taking complex issues that are affected by many different things and trying to make it about race.


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not... Boskop man may have very well became Bushman.... A very telling warning of Humanity's future... If true then Boskop man's cranial; capacity shrunk to Bushman by as much as a 1/4th.
> 
> It seems Human intelligence came about by accident, probably in light of genetic drift, and some strange disaster.
> 
> However, it seems likely that Human intelligence is probably generally a recessive trait.
> 
> The fact that the cranial capacities shrank so much in Africa, the highest genetic diversity region, is very telling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems unrelated to IQ.  Brain size and correlates with IQ
> 
> Another racist wetdream smashed by science.  Environment is more influential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first article is decent, the second one is bad.
> 
> Most studies show that the majority of intelligence is genetic, not a major majority, but a majority none the less.
> 
> This is not to deny environmental impacts.
> 
> No, so sorry but if the dumb idiots at the New York Times are to think environmental poverty is the sole cause of IQ differences, they themselves must have some kind of IQ malfunction.
> 
> There's no reason why Chinese in China score a higher IQ than not just Blacks, but also Whites in the U.S.A... The fact is China's income are very poor in comparison to those in the U.S, including Black incomes which tower above Chinese in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually...most studies do NOT show that the majority of intelligence is genetic because they can not ethically seperate environmental factors from genetic factors in cases of people born with normal intelligence.  Add to that - IQ tests are heavily biased by culture and educational achievement.
> 
> Just for consideration, consider this.  Environment.  A region can be decimated by famine - which hits children hardest and in young children stunts the brain.  That's environment.  Not genetics.  Those children, if they survive and reproduce in a non-famine environment will have normal children.
> 
> In the case of China - what IQ tests are administered? By WHOM?  Which Chinese get them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You merely saying it,  doesn't make it so.  Links...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Links to what in particulor?
Click to expand...

Peer reviewed papers that support the opinion you gave in the preceding post.


----------



## Coyote

For those who are overly reliant on IQ tests to justify racist attitudes you may want to rethink it.

IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'

_We can all think of people that have poor reasoning and brilliant memories, or fantastic language skills but aren't so hot at reasoning, and so on. Now once and for all we can say there is not a single measure such as IQ which captures all the intelligence that you see in people."

The online test, which took about 30 minutes to complete, featured 12 cognitive tests of volunteers' memory, reasoning, attention and planning as well as recording details about their lifestyle and background.

Taking into account the full range of cognitive abilities tested, they found that people's varying success rates could only be explained by combining at least three types of intelligence, and not by any single measure such as IQ.

"When you look at cognitive ability you can't boil it down to fewer than three components – short-term memory, reasoning and a verbal component," Dr Highfield explained. "There isn't one component that explains all the variations we saw in all the tests."_​Is An IQ Test An Accurate Way To Measure Intelligence Or Are Mental Abilities Something You Can’t Put A Number On?

_The IQ test is an exam most of us are familiar with, regardless of whether we have taken it or not. The test was originally designed by the French psychologist Alfred Binet in the early 1900s. But in the new millennium, is the IQ test still an effective means of measuring general intelligence? *According to the general consensus, the answer is "no."*_​
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2011/04/what-does-iq-really-measure

Etc....


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently there are artifacts to support this. I know you would like to think Africans were over there doing nothing for a million years while whites had all these great kingdoms and advancements but that is simply not the case.
Click to expand...


Show me some Haya people relics from Tanzania from even 1000 years ago. . I can't find them. The original link that Asclepias posted had one book from the 1980s as a source. 

You can find pictures of almost every relic on the web.  Knock yourself out. "Apparently there are artifacts" just tweaks a half dozen questions from people who CARE to know about this. Do you CARE? Or are U just indiscriminately consuming internet stuff without curiousity?


----------



## Coyote

Vastator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems unrelated to IQ.  Brain size and correlates with IQ
> 
> Another racist wetdream smashed by science.  Environment is more influential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first article is decent, the second one is bad.
> 
> Most studies show that the majority of intelligence is genetic, not a major majority, but a majority none the less.
> 
> This is not to deny environmental impacts.
> 
> No, so sorry but if the dumb idiots at the New York Times are to think environmental poverty is the sole cause of IQ differences, they themselves must have some kind of IQ malfunction.
> 
> There's no reason why Chinese in China score a higher IQ than not just Blacks, but also Whites in the U.S.A... The fact is China's income are very poor in comparison to those in the U.S, including Black incomes which tower above Chinese in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually...most studies do NOT show that the majority of intelligence is genetic because they can not ethically seperate environmental factors from genetic factors in cases of people born with normal intelligence.  Add to that - IQ tests are heavily biased by culture and educational achievement.
> 
> Just for consideration, consider this.  Environment.  A region can be decimated by famine - which hits children hardest and in young children stunts the brain.  That's environment.  Not genetics.  Those children, if they survive and reproduce in a non-famine environment will have normal children.
> 
> In the case of China - what IQ tests are administered? By WHOM?  Which Chinese get them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You merely saying it,  doesn't make it so.  Links...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Links to what in particulor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peer reviewed papers that support the opinion you gave in the preceding post.
Click to expand...



I already posted articles on the problems with IQ tests, so here are some relevent articles on non genetic factors affecting intelligence.

http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/117/6/2093.short

Effects of Malnutrition on Brain Development

Do the Effects of Early Severe Deprivation on Cognition Persist Into Early Adolescence? Findings From the English and Romanian Adoptees Study


----------



## Cossack1483

Who cares about IQ?  I don't want groidz  near me.  My right.


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> For those who are overly reliant on IQ tests to justify racist attitudes you may want to rethink it.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> _We can all think of people that have poor reasoning and brilliant memories, or fantastic language skills but aren't so hot at reasoning, and so on. Now once and for all we can say there is not a single measure such as IQ which captures all the intelligence that you see in people."
> 
> The online test, which took about 30 minutes to complete, featured 12 cognitive tests of volunteers' memory, reasoning, attention and planning as well as recording details about their lifestyle and background.
> 
> Taking into account the full range of cognitive abilities tested, they found that people's varying success rates could only be explained by combining at least three types of intelligence, and not by any single measure such as IQ.
> 
> "When you look at cognitive ability you can't boil it down to fewer than three components – short-term memory, reasoning and a verbal component," Dr Highfield explained. "There isn't one component that explains all the variations we saw in all the tests."_​Is An IQ Test An Accurate Way To Measure Intelligence Or Are Mental Abilities Something You Can’t Put A Number On?
> 
> _The IQ test is an exam most of us are familiar with, regardless of whether we have taken it or not. The test was originally designed by the French psychologist Alfred Binet in the early 1900s. But in the new millennium, is the IQ test still an effective means of measuring general intelligence? *According to the general consensus, the answer is "no."*_​
> http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2011/04/what-does-iq-really-measure
> 
> Etc....


One doesn’t really have to rely on IQ tests... one only needs to look at the results globally. They speak for themselves. IQ tests are just one way, to explain the outcomes.


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first article is decent, the second one is bad.
> 
> Most studies show that the majority of intelligence is genetic, not a major majority, but a majority none the less.
> 
> This is not to deny environmental impacts.
> 
> No, so sorry but if the dumb idiots at the New York Times are to think environmental poverty is the sole cause of IQ differences, they themselves must have some kind of IQ malfunction.
> 
> There's no reason why Chinese in China score a higher IQ than not just Blacks, but also Whites in the U.S.A... The fact is China's income are very poor in comparison to those in the U.S, including Black incomes which tower above Chinese in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually...most studies do NOT show that the majority of intelligence is genetic because they can not ethically seperate environmental factors from genetic factors in cases of people born with normal intelligence.  Add to that - IQ tests are heavily biased by culture and educational achievement.
> 
> Just for consideration, consider this.  Environment.  A region can be decimated by famine - which hits children hardest and in young children stunts the brain.  That's environment.  Not genetics.  Those children, if they survive and reproduce in a non-famine environment will have normal children.
> 
> In the case of China - what IQ tests are administered? By WHOM?  Which Chinese get them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You merely saying it,  doesn't make it so.  Links...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Links to what in particulor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peer reviewed papers that support the opinion you gave in the preceding post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted articles on the problems with IQ tests, so here are some relevent articles on non genetic factors affecting intelligence.
> 
> http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/117/6/2093.short
> 
> Effects of Malnutrition on Brain Development
> 
> Do the Effects of Early Severe Deprivation on Cognition Persist Into Early Adolescence? Findings From the English and Romanian Adoptees Study
Click to expand...

Sure early severe malnutrition can play a role in any creatures development. No such excuse exists for American negros.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you really didn't get the part where I said it didn't make a difference to me who was first at anything millennia ago ...
> 
> I know some of the history (albeit I am not historian).
> But ... Even a basic knowledge of the global map would indicate that land based trade routes would have to go through Arab lands to possibly connect Europe to Africa.
> If someone wants to argue that their ancestors made steel before the next swing dick down the road ... Well, I hate to say it, but I don't see the benefit in arguing about it.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> North Africa's first major, if not first ever Human group to settle there were Taforalt-Afalou a Cro Magnon type, not a Negroid type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a stormfront trooper, you aren't ever going to credit blacks for anything but inferiority.
Click to expand...


I posted a diagram showing Taforalt - Afalou the first major group of North Africans were closest to Finns, ,much like Cro Magnon man was in Europe.

What does that have to do with crediting Blacks?

Oh sniff sniff the reality of things isn't giving you your way, therefor it's mean.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never stated "sub saharan continent"as a continent by itself. It was a region isolated by natural barriers... I am also aware of the environmental changes the Sahara has undergone, though I haven't broached the subject in this thread.  Your reading comprehension is as bad as AssLips.  That,  or you're gunning to be his protege, by taking a position opposite of one I never had...  Then claiming some deluded sense of victory...  While not well taught; he has none the less taught you well...  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vastator said: **↑**
> The point is that Muslims and Europeans had been in contact for well over a century, prior to the subsaharan continent receiving much in the way of out side influence. So the premise that Negros "taught" the Europeans how to read and write is patently absurd. His entire claim is predicted on the fallacy that the north African haplogroup were Negros. They weren't.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again... It’s the comprehension thing you are failing at... perhaps a study of the writings of the esteemed Dr. Suess might bring you up to speed. Slowing down the whole class for one lacking student is counter productive to the group. I’m not big Gov. I don’t balk at one or two children being left behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not failing. There is no sub Saharan Africa. There is Africa and that's it. That's what YOU fail to comprehend. So you go read Dr. Seuss and it might bring you up to speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racially speaking, Sub-Saharan Africans are different, much like South-Asians (Indians) are different from East-Asians.
> 
> Actually Africa could be split into multiple races, it should be because it has the highest diversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as sub Saharan Africa. Africans well tell you that. And you won't like how they say it to you.
Click to expand...


So sorry,  but North Africans differ substantially in phenotype, and genotype from Sub-Saharan Africans.

Here's a genetic PCA plot proving Algerians, Morroccans, Mozabite Berbers, and Tunisians are genetically between Europeans, and the Maasai of Kenya, and Tanzania.
While Egyptians are similar to Saudi Arabians.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you really didn't get the part where I said it didn't make a difference to me who was first at anything millennia ago ...
> 
> I know some of the history (albeit I am not historian).
> But ... Even a basic knowledge of the global map would indicate that land based trade routes would have to go through Arab lands to possibly connect Europe to Africa.
> If someone wants to argue that their ancestors made steel before the next swing dick down the road ... Well, I hate to say it, but I don't see the benefit in arguing about it.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> North Africa's first major, if not first ever Human group to settle there were Taforalt-Afalou a Cro Magnon type, not a Negroid type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep presenting things as if the white people that made up these labels are relevant. I already told you they can talk until they are blue in the face and I will disregard their claims simply because they arent intelligent enough to establish any credibility. Africans know who they are and what they did. Time you accept that fact.
Click to expand...


You've claimed Greeks aren't White, despite living in Europe.
So, why can't we say that the Moors weren't Black, despite living in Africa?

Truth is Greeks, and Moors are not all that far removed from one another, both are Mediterranean people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> In summation lets just cut to the quick. Whites had nothing to do with Black Africans developing the first amazing civilizations on the planet. Black people founded Egypt (Kmt), Sumer (Canaan), Nubia (Kush), and the Indus Valley civilization.  Egypt especially was responsible for waking white people up from their semi cave people existence. They were the first authors and provided a number of things white copy to this day like practicing medicine. Blacks had the worlds first multi discipline genius in Imhotep. Blacks gave whites their alphabet. The Greeks called the Canaanites "Phoneticians" and thats where whites got their alphabet. Later Black Africans founded the great west African civilizations that attracted scholars from europe to come study.  In short, whites should be thanking their lucky stars Blacks educated them not questioning if Blacks could succeed without whites. The idea is ludicrous from the moment of conception that Blacks would even need whites to exist.



So sorry to inform you but Ancient Egyptians were Mediterranean's, they  were genetically most similar to people from the Near-East.

Mummy DNA shows that the ancients don’t have much in common with modern Egyptians

The team then compared the ancient mummy DNA to the DNA of both ancient and modern people in the same region. It turns out that, on a genetic level, the ancient Egyptians aren’t so different from modern people living in the Near East. In fact, they have more in common with those in the Near East than today’s Egyptians. For example, the mummies didn’t have any DNA from sub-Saharan Africa, whereas about 20 percent of today’s Egyptians have sub-Saharan genes.


----------



## Coyote

Vastator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually...most studies do NOT show that the majority of intelligence is genetic because they can not ethically seperate environmental factors from genetic factors in cases of people born with normal intelligence.  Add to that - IQ tests are heavily biased by culture and educational achievement.
> 
> Just for consideration, consider this.  Environment.  A region can be decimated by famine - which hits children hardest and in young children stunts the brain.  That's environment.  Not genetics.  Those children, if they survive and reproduce in a non-famine environment will have normal children.
> 
> In the case of China - what IQ tests are administered? By WHOM?  Which Chinese get them?
> 
> 
> 
> You merely saying it,  doesn't make it so.  Links...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Links to what in particulor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peer reviewed papers that support the opinion you gave in the preceding post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted articles on the problems with IQ tests, so here are some relevent articles on non genetic factors affecting intelligence.
> 
> http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/117/6/2093.short
> 
> Effects of Malnutrition on Brain Development
> 
> Do the Effects of Early Severe Deprivation on Cognition Persist Into Early Adolescence? Findings From the English and Romanian Adoptees Study
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure early severe malnutrition can play a role in any creatures development. No such excuse exists for American negros.
Click to expand...

I gave links to multiple types of deorivation as well as a ones on how iq tests fail to adequately measure intelligence.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> For those who are overly reliant on IQ tests to justify racist attitudes you may want to rethink it.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> _We can all think of people that have poor reasoning and brilliant memories, or fantastic language skills but aren't so hot at reasoning, and so on. Now once and for all we can say there is not a single measure such as IQ which captures all the intelligence that you see in people."
> 
> The online test, which took about 30 minutes to complete, featured 12 cognitive tests of volunteers' memory, reasoning, attention and planning as well as recording details about their lifestyle and background.
> 
> Taking into account the full range of cognitive abilities tested, they found that people's varying success rates could only be explained by combining at least three types of intelligence, and not by any single measure such as IQ.
> 
> "When you look at cognitive ability you can't boil it down to fewer than three components – short-term memory, reasoning and a verbal component," Dr Highfield explained. "There isn't one component that explains all the variations we saw in all the tests."_​Is An IQ Test An Accurate Way To Measure Intelligence Or Are Mental Abilities Something You Can’t Put A Number On?
> 
> _The IQ test is an exam most of us are familiar with, regardless of whether we have taken it or not. The test was originally designed by the French psychologist Alfred Binet in the early 1900s. But in the new millennium, is the IQ test still an effective means of measuring general intelligence? *According to the general consensus, the answer is "no."*_​
> http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2011/04/what-does-iq-really-measure
> 
> Etc....



Those with Down Syndrome almost all score retarded IQ's, while the best, and brightest almost all score gifted IQ's.

How come?

These scientists are getting really desperate, and dumb.
The biases are unreal, no just because IQ isn't 100% accurate, doesn't mean that it has no accuracy.
Of course the IQ test is on the whole very accurate, if they weren't then we wouldn't see IQ's of retarded, and bright populations be on opposite ends on average.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You merely saying it,  doesn't make it so.  Links...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links to what in particulor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peer reviewed papers that support the opinion you gave in the preceding post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted articles on the problems with IQ tests, so here are some relevent articles on non genetic factors affecting intelligence.
> 
> http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/117/6/2093.short
> 
> Effects of Malnutrition on Brain Development
> 
> Do the Effects of Early Severe Deprivation on Cognition Persist Into Early Adolescence? Findings From the English and Romanian Adoptees Study
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure early severe malnutrition can play a role in any creatures development. No such excuse exists for American negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave links to multiple types of deorivation as well as a ones on how iq tests fail to adequately measure intelligence.
Click to expand...


The propaganda is unreal, the IQ's of mental retardation group homes are on average in the 50's or 60's, if IQ didn't measure anything, then their IQ shouldn't be so much lower, thing is it is because it is measuring something overwhelmingly, and rather accurately.


----------



## Coyote

Vastator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are overly reliant on IQ tests to justify racist attitudes you may want to rethink it.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> _We can all think of people that have poor reasoning and brilliant memories, or fantastic language skills but aren't so hot at reasoning, and so on. Now once and for all we can say there is not a single measure such as IQ which captures all the intelligence that you see in people."
> 
> The online test, which took about 30 minutes to complete, featured 12 cognitive tests of volunteers' memory, reasoning, attention and planning as well as recording details about their lifestyle and background.
> 
> Taking into account the full range of cognitive abilities tested, they found that people's varying success rates could only be explained by combining at least three types of intelligence, and not by any single measure such as IQ.
> 
> "When you look at cognitive ability you can't boil it down to fewer than three components – short-term memory, reasoning and a verbal component," Dr Highfield explained. "There isn't one component that explains all the variations we saw in all the tests."_​Is An IQ Test An Accurate Way To Measure Intelligence Or Are Mental Abilities Something You Can’t Put A Number On?
> 
> _The IQ test is an exam most of us are familiar with, regardless of whether we have taken it or not. The test was originally designed by the French psychologist Alfred Binet in the early 1900s. But in the new millennium, is the IQ test still an effective means of measuring general intelligence? *According to the general consensus, the answer is "no."*_​
> http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2011/04/what-does-iq-really-measure
> 
> Etc....
> 
> 
> 
> One doesn’t really have to rely on IQ tests... one only needs to look at the results globally. They speak for themselves. IQ tests are just one way, to explain the outcomes.
Click to expand...

Once you drop the iq test idea you are left with claims that are overly broad and impossoble to prove because do many factors influence them:  history, environmental issues, disease, catostrophic evrnts, war, political instability....


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are overly reliant on IQ tests to justify racist attitudes you may want to rethink it.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> _We can all think of people that have poor reasoning and brilliant memories, or fantastic language skills but aren't so hot at reasoning, and so on. Now once and for all we can say there is not a single measure such as IQ which captures all the intelligence that you see in people."
> 
> The online test, which took about 30 minutes to complete, featured 12 cognitive tests of volunteers' memory, reasoning, attention and planning as well as recording details about their lifestyle and background.
> 
> Taking into account the full range of cognitive abilities tested, they found that people's varying success rates could only be explained by combining at least three types of intelligence, and not by any single measure such as IQ.
> 
> "When you look at cognitive ability you can't boil it down to fewer than three components – short-term memory, reasoning and a verbal component," Dr Highfield explained. "There isn't one component that explains all the variations we saw in all the tests."_​Is An IQ Test An Accurate Way To Measure Intelligence Or Are Mental Abilities Something You Can’t Put A Number On?
> 
> _The IQ test is an exam most of us are familiar with, regardless of whether we have taken it or not. The test was originally designed by the French psychologist Alfred Binet in the early 1900s. But in the new millennium, is the IQ test still an effective means of measuring general intelligence? *According to the general consensus, the answer is "no."*_​
> http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2011/04/what-does-iq-really-measure
> 
> Etc....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those with Down Syndrome almost all score retarded IQ's, while the best, and brightest almost all score gifted IQ's.
> 
> How come?
> 
> These scientists are getting really desperate, and dumb.
> The biases are unreal, no just because IQ isn't 100% accurate, doesn't mean that it has no accuracy.
> Of course the IQ test is on the whole very accurate, if they weren't then we wouldn't see IQ's of retarded, and bright populations be on opposite ends on average.
Click to expand...

There are diffetent kinds of intelligence.  IQ tests measure only one kind and are heavily influenced by such things as motivation.  Highly intelligent people are typically highly motivated and mentally retarded people simply cant do it.  Those are very small groups.   But in between you have a huge group of normal people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are overly reliant on IQ tests to justify racist attitudes you may want to rethink it.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> _We can all think of people that have poor reasoning and brilliant memories, or fantastic language skills but aren't so hot at reasoning, and so on. Now once and for all we can say there is not a single measure such as IQ which captures all the intelligence that you see in people."
> 
> The online test, which took about 30 minutes to complete, featured 12 cognitive tests of volunteers' memory, reasoning, attention and planning as well as recording details about their lifestyle and background.
> 
> Taking into account the full range of cognitive abilities tested, they found that people's varying success rates could only be explained by combining at least three types of intelligence, and not by any single measure such as IQ.
> 
> "When you look at cognitive ability you can't boil it down to fewer than three components – short-term memory, reasoning and a verbal component," Dr Highfield explained. "There isn't one component that explains all the variations we saw in all the tests."_​Is An IQ Test An Accurate Way To Measure Intelligence Or Are Mental Abilities Something You Can’t Put A Number On?
> 
> _The IQ test is an exam most of us are familiar with, regardless of whether we have taken it or not. The test was originally designed by the French psychologist Alfred Binet in the early 1900s. But in the new millennium, is the IQ test still an effective means of measuring general intelligence? *According to the general consensus, the answer is "no."*_​
> http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2011/04/what-does-iq-really-measure
> 
> Etc....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those with Down Syndrome almost all score retarded IQ's, while the best, and brightest almost all score gifted IQ's.
> 
> How come?
> 
> These scientists are getting really desperate, and dumb.
> The biases are unreal, no just because IQ isn't 100% accurate, doesn't mean that it has no accuracy.
> Of course the IQ test is on the whole very accurate, if they weren't then we wouldn't see IQ's of retarded, and bright populations be on opposite ends on average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are diffetent kinds of intelligence.  IQ tests measure only one kind and are heavily influenced by such things as motivation.  Highly intelligent people are typically highly motivated and mentally retarded people simply cant do it.  Those are very small groups.   But in between you have a huge group of normal people.
Click to expand...


Where did I deny that?
Yes, not all types of intelligence are measured, none the less it's rather accurate, because IQ shows how the best, and brightest, and retarded score IQ's on opposite ends.
Yes, almost all scientists, and even a good deal of celebrities are high IQ, even ones like Madonna, or Shakira.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are overly reliant on IQ tests to justify racist attitudes you may want to rethink it.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> _We can all think of people that have poor reasoning and brilliant memories, or fantastic language skills but aren't so hot at reasoning, and so on. Now once and for all we can say there is not a single measure such as IQ which captures all the intelligence that you see in people."
> 
> The online test, which took about 30 minutes to complete, featured 12 cognitive tests of volunteers' memory, reasoning, attention and planning as well as recording details about their lifestyle and background.
> 
> Taking into account the full range of cognitive abilities tested, they found that people's varying success rates could only be explained by combining at least three types of intelligence, and not by any single measure such as IQ.
> 
> "When you look at cognitive ability you can't boil it down to fewer than three components – short-term memory, reasoning and a verbal component," Dr Highfield explained. "There isn't one component that explains all the variations we saw in all the tests."_​Is An IQ Test An Accurate Way To Measure Intelligence Or Are Mental Abilities Something You Can’t Put A Number On?
> 
> _The IQ test is an exam most of us are familiar with, regardless of whether we have taken it or not. The test was originally designed by the French psychologist Alfred Binet in the early 1900s. But in the new millennium, is the IQ test still an effective means of measuring general intelligence? *According to the general consensus, the answer is "no."*_​
> http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2011/04/what-does-iq-really-measure
> 
> Etc....
> 
> 
> 
> One doesn’t really have to rely on IQ tests... one only needs to look at the results globally. They speak for themselves. IQ tests are just one way, to explain the outcomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you drop the iq test idea you are left with claims that are overly broad and impossoble to prove because do many factors influence them:  history, environmental issues, disease, catostrophic evrnts, war, political instability....
Click to expand...


If that was just it, then countries like China, Poland, and Ukraine  who suffered enormously in the 20th century, and are still of more modest incomes should be scoring far lower IQ's than African Americans.
The problem is that's just not true, the opposite holds true.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rindermann's IQ map shows an IQ disparity between North-Eastern Europe, and South-Eastern Europe.

This fits with African origins DNA  Y - Haplogroup E1b1b in the Balkans is bringing down their IQ average.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> When people start to argue genetics, race and IQ and who did what first - then you have to wonder what the hidden agenda is.
> 
> 
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> North Africa's first major, if not first ever Human group to settle there were Taforalt-Afalou a Cro Magnon type, not a Negroid type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep presenting things as if the white people that made up these labels are relevant. I already told you they can talk until they are blue in the face and I will disregard their claims simply because they arent intelligent enough to establish any credibility. Africans know who they are and what they did. Time you accept that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've claimed Greeks aren't White, despite living in Europe.
> So, why can't we say that the Moors weren't Black, despite living in Africa?
> 
> Truth is Greeks, and Moors are not all that far removed from one another, both are Mediterranean people.
Click to expand...

I never said Greeks werent white. I said they called whites savages and cowards. Obviously Greeks are mixed as some of them were Black.  You fail yet again.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both science,  and history are worth getting correct.  If its over your head,  I'm sure there's a crocheting thread somewhere... When people have to argue what came first...  Someone doesn't know history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> North Africa's first major, if not first ever Human group to settle there were Taforalt-Afalou a Cro Magnon type, not a Negroid type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep presenting things as if the white people that made up these labels are relevant. I already told you they can talk until they are blue in the face and I will disregard their claims simply because they arent intelligent enough to establish any credibility. Africans know who they are and what they did. Time you accept that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've claimed Greeks aren't White, despite living in Europe.
> So, why can't we say that the Moors weren't Black, despite living in Africa?
> 
> Truth is Greeks, and Moors are not all that far removed from one another, both are Mediterranean people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Greeks werent white. I said they called whites savages and cowards. Obviously Greeks are mixed as some of them were Black.  You fail yet again.
Click to expand...


Obviously Greeks are mixed?
So, you're admitting they're not really Whites, huh?
So, what's all the kicking, and screaming about?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In summation lets just cut to the quick. Whites had nothing to do with Black Africans developing the first amazing civilizations on the planet. Black people founded Egypt (Kmt), Sumer (Canaan), Nubia (Kush), and the Indus Valley civilization.  Egypt especially was responsible for waking white people up from their semi cave people existence. They were the first authors and provided a number of things white copy to this day like practicing medicine. Blacks had the worlds first multi discipline genius in Imhotep. Blacks gave whites their alphabet. The Greeks called the Canaanites "Phoneticians" and thats where whites got their alphabet. Later Black Africans founded the great west African civilizations that attracted scholars from europe to come study.  In short, whites should be thanking their lucky stars Blacks educated them not questioning if Blacks could succeed without whites. The idea is ludicrous from the moment of conception that Blacks would even need whites to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to inform you but Ancient Egyptians were Mediterranean's, they  were genetically most similar to people from the Near-East.
> 
> Mummy DNA shows that the ancients don’t have much in common with modern Egyptians
> 
> The team then compared the ancient mummy DNA to the DNA of both ancient and modern people in the same region. It turns out that, on a genetic level, the ancient Egyptians aren’t so different from modern people living in the Near East. In fact, they have more in common with those in the Near East than today’s Egyptians. For example, the mummies didn’t have any DNA from sub-Saharan Africa, whereas about 20 percent of today’s Egyptians have sub-Saharan genes.
Click to expand...

You forgot to include this part like you did last time I busted you on this....

From your link...

*"The team investigated a total of 151 mummies from a site about 100 kilometers south of Cairo. These mummies were excavated in the early 20th century, and radiocarbon dating showed that their lives spanned 1,300 years, or from about 1388 BCE to 426 CE."
*
151 mummies that could have been captured invaders for all you know. Not a very compelling sample size nor does it dispute what the Greeks that saw the Egyptians with their own eyes said about them being Black now does it?*





*


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Africa's first major, if not first ever Human group to settle there were Taforalt-Afalou a Cro Magnon type, not a Negroid type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep presenting things as if the white people that made up these labels are relevant. I already told you they can talk until they are blue in the face and I will disregard their claims simply because they arent intelligent enough to establish any credibility. Africans know who they are and what they did. Time you accept that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've claimed Greeks aren't White, despite living in Europe.
> So, why can't we say that the Moors weren't Black, despite living in Africa?
> 
> Truth is Greeks, and Moors are not all that far removed from one another, both are Mediterranean people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Greeks werent white. I said they called whites savages and cowards. Obviously Greeks are mixed as some of them were Black.  You fail yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Greeks are mixed?
> So, you're admitting they're not really Whites, huh?
> So, what's all the kicking, and screaming about?
Click to expand...

They said they werent white and I know there were some African Greeks. Who do you believe? The Greeks or your opinion?


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Gravettian fabrics, and ceramics at Dolni Vestonice.
> - Gravettian ovens for cooking food.
> 
> - Vinca  - Tordos script
> - Vinca first ever metal smelting, and Copper Age.
> 
> - Cucenti-Trypillian villages earlier, and larger than Sumer.
> - Cucenti-Trypillian salt mines.
> 
> - Pontic Steppe Kurgan Horse domestication.
> - Sintashta Culture Chariots.
> 
> Then well railways, cars, trucks, motorcycles,, computers, space going rockets,  radio , alternate current, cell phones, walkie talkies, remote controls, unmanned aerial vehicles, diesel power, nuclear power, and a whole bunch more.
> 
> 
> 
> All built or done before the white race existed by Africans that migrated to europe.
> 
> Railways, cars etc were only achieved after Blacks educated you not once but twice and all of them were done with the help of Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The million dollar question is still: why then are negroes lagging behind whites today in intellectual areas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that? I'm 40 times your intellectual superior. If whites were so smart why am I that much smarter than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about things like IQ tests, violent crime, etc.., moron. Negro-run countries are shitholes compared to European countries. How do you explain this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit the most violent crimes.
Click to expand...

In the US, it wouldn't surprise me. Whites are the majority, so to compare apples to apples, you need to look at something called *rates*. Blacks commit more violent crime per capita than whites.

Why is this important? Take for example two cars. One is a Toyota and the other is a Ford. Let's say Toyota made 100,000 cars last year and Ford made 100. 200 of those Toyotas failed by today (200/100,000) and 100 of the Fords failed (100/100).

When deciding which car is more reliable, which is more important? The number of failed cars (100 vs 200) or the rate of failure (100/100 vs 200/100,000)?





> IQ tests are not accurate indicators if intelligence.


Why not? Because negroes are too dumb to figure out what a saucer is?





> Negro run countries are mostly dominated by puppets placed heir t protect European interests they did not release after colonization.


So even if the negroes expel/murder the whites in Africa and put negroes in charge of the government, it's still whitey's fault the country is fucked up?





> You got your explanation now shut the hell up.


You're explanation is a load of bullshit.


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently there are artifacts to support this. I know you would like to think Africans were over there doing nothing for a million years while whites had all these great kingdoms and advancements but that is simply not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me some Haya people relics from Tanzania from even 1000 years ago. . I can't find them. The original link that Asclepias posted had one book from the 1980s as a source.
> 
> You can find pictures of almost every relic on the web.  Knock yourself out. "Apparently there are artifacts" just tweaks a half dozen questions from people who CARE to know about this. Do you CARE? Or are U just indiscriminately consuming internet stuff without curiousity?
Click to expand...

I just looked and saw a picture of the furnace on the internet. No one has to prove anything to you. You arent Black.  If you really want to seem them use google and click on the images.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

IM2 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberia, Haiti, etc. Blacks know they suck left to their own. They even sold each other into slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly how things are. But hey, it's your delusion.
Click to expand...


Liberia is sh** -- Check
Haiti is sh** (after killing the whites) -- Check
Blacks lucratively sold other blacks into slavery -- Check

I'd say pretty "exactly" and that you can shove that "delusion" up your ass.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberia, Haiti, etc. Blacks know they suck left to their own. They even sold each other into slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> I know whites like you need to believe we need you. History shows us we dont and furthermore we are better off without your race. Your race however, is much better off without inferior examples like yourself.
Click to expand...


You don't need whites to be fuck-ups and degenerates.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In summation lets just cut to the quick. Whites had nothing to do with Black Africans developing the first amazing civilizations on the planet. Black people founded Egypt (Kmt), Sumer (Canaan), Nubia (Kush), and the Indus Valley civilization.  Egypt especially was responsible for waking white people up from their semi cave people existence. They were the first authors and provided a number of things white copy to this day like practicing medicine. Blacks had the worlds first multi discipline genius in Imhotep. Blacks gave whites their alphabet. The Greeks called the Canaanites "Phoneticians" and thats where whites got their alphabet. Later Black Africans founded the great west African civilizations that attracted scholars from europe to come study.  In short, whites should be thanking their lucky stars Blacks educated them not questioning if Blacks could succeed without whites. The idea is ludicrous from the moment of conception that Blacks would even need whites to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to inform you but Ancient Egyptians were Mediterranean's, they  were genetically most similar to people from the Near-East.
> 
> Mummy DNA shows that the ancients don’t have much in common with modern Egyptians
> 
> The team then compared the ancient mummy DNA to the DNA of both ancient and modern people in the same region. It turns out that, on a genetic level, the ancient Egyptians aren’t so different from modern people living in the Near East. In fact, they have more in common with those in the Near East than today’s Egyptians. For example, the mummies didn’t have any DNA from sub-Saharan Africa, whereas about 20 percent of today’s Egyptians have sub-Saharan genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to include this part like you did last time I busted you on this....
> 
> From your link...
> 
> *"The team investigated a total of 151 mummies from a site about 100 kilometers south of Cairo. These mummies were excavated in the early 20th century, and radiocarbon dating showed that their lives spanned 1,300 years, or from about 1388 BCE to 426 CE."
> *
> 151 mummies that could have been captured invaders for all you know. Not a very compelling sample size nor does it dispute what the Greeks that saw the Egyptians with their own eyes said about them being Black now does it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Yeah because Egyptians have a history of going to the trouble, and expense to mummify “captured invaders”... lol...


----------



## IM2

TheGreatGatsby said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberia, Haiti, etc. Blacks know they suck left to their own. They even sold each other into slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly how things are. But hey, it's your delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberia is sh** -- Check
> Haiti is sh** (after killing the whites) -- Check
> Blacks lucratively sold other blacks into slavery -- Check
> 
> I'd say pretty "exactly" and that you can shove that "delusion" up your ass.
Click to expand...


I checked all that long ago, And that's why I say you are a delusional fruitcake.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In summation lets just cut to the quick. Whites had nothing to do with Black Africans developing the first amazing civilizations on the planet. Black people founded Egypt (Kmt), Sumer (Canaan), Nubia (Kush), and the Indus Valley civilization.  Egypt especially was responsible for waking white people up from their semi cave people existence. They were the first authors and provided a number of things white copy to this day like practicing medicine. Blacks had the worlds first multi discipline genius in Imhotep. Blacks gave whites their alphabet. The Greeks called the Canaanites "Phoneticians" and thats where whites got their alphabet. Later Black Africans founded the great west African civilizations that attracted scholars from europe to come study.  In short, whites should be thanking their lucky stars Blacks educated them not questioning if Blacks could succeed without whites. The idea is ludicrous from the moment of conception that Blacks would even need whites to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to inform you but Ancient Egyptians were Mediterranean's, they  were genetically most similar to people from the Near-East.
> 
> Mummy DNA shows that the ancients don’t have much in common with modern Egyptians
> 
> The team then compared the ancient mummy DNA to the DNA of both ancient and modern people in the same region. It turns out that, on a genetic level, the ancient Egyptians aren’t so different from modern people living in the Near East. In fact, they have more in common with those in the Near East than today’s Egyptians. For example, the mummies didn’t have any DNA from sub-Saharan Africa, whereas about 20 percent of today’s Egyptians have sub-Saharan genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to include this part like you did last time I busted you on this....
> 
> From your link...
> 
> *"The team investigated a total of 151 mummies from a site about 100 kilometers south of Cairo. These mummies were excavated in the early 20th century, and radiocarbon dating showed that their lives spanned 1,300 years, or from about 1388 BCE to 426 CE."
> *
> 151 mummies that could have been captured invaders for all you know. Not a very compelling sample size nor does it dispute what the Greeks that saw the Egyptians with their own eyes said about them being Black now does it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...



Haha, yeah spanning 1,300 years in 151 samples, all must have been invaders of Egypt. 
Funny joke.

I think the Egyptian Copts who are not Arabs, shows us all we need to know.

Egyptian Copts below, direct descendants of Ancient Egyptians overall.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All built or done before the white race existed by Africans that migrated to europe.
> 
> Railways, cars etc were only achieved after Blacks educated you not once but twice and all of them were done with the help of Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> The million dollar question is still: why then are negroes lagging behind whites today in intellectual areas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that? I'm 40 times your intellectual superior. If whites were so smart why am I that much smarter than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about things like IQ tests, violent crime, etc.., moron. Negro-run countries are shitholes compared to European countries. How do you explain this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit the most violent crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the US, it wouldn't surprise me. Whites are the majority, so to compare apples to apples, you need to look at something called *rates*. Blacks commit more violent crime per capita than whites.
> 
> Why is this important? Take for example two cars. One is a Toyota and the other is a Ford. Let's say Toyota made 100,000 cars last year and Ford made 100. 200 of those Toyotas failed by today (200/100,000) and 100 of the Fords failed (100/100).
> 
> When deciding which car is more reliable, which is more important? The number of failed cars (100 vs 200) or the rate of failure (100/100 vs 200/100,000)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IQ tests are not accurate indicators if intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Because negroes are too dumb to figure out what a saucer is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negro run countries are mostly dominated by puppets placed heir t protect European interests they did not release after colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So even if the negroes expel/murder the whites in Africa and put negroes in charge of the government, it's still whitey's fault the country is fucked up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got your explanation now shut the hell up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're explanation is a load of bullshit.
Click to expand...


Nah, it's the truth.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Africa's first major, if not first ever Human group to settle there were Taforalt-Afalou a Cro Magnon type, not a Negroid type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep presenting things as if the white people that made up these labels are relevant. I already told you they can talk until they are blue in the face and I will disregard their claims simply because they arent intelligent enough to establish any credibility. Africans know who they are and what they did. Time you accept that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've claimed Greeks aren't White, despite living in Europe.
> So, why can't we say that the Moors weren't Black, despite living in Africa?
> 
> Truth is Greeks, and Moors are not all that far removed from one another, both are Mediterranean people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Greeks werent white. I said they called whites savages and cowards. Obviously Greeks are mixed as some of them were Black.  You fail yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Greeks are mixed?
> So, you're admitting they're not really Whites, huh?
> So, what's all the kicking, and screaming about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They said they werent white and I know there were some African Greeks. Who do you believe? The Greeks or your opinion?
Click to expand...


I personally don't believe that Greeks, or other Southern Europeans are "Real Whites" I think of them more as "Whitesh" same as Jews, and Armenians.
Yes, they mixed enough with White, but still are overwhelmingly Mediterranean peoples.

This genetic PCA plot proves it.


----------



## Asclepias

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are overly reliant on IQ tests to justify racist attitudes you may want to rethink it.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> _We can all think of people that have poor reasoning and brilliant memories, or fantastic language skills but aren't so hot at reasoning, and so on. Now once and for all we can say there is not a single measure such as IQ which captures all the intelligence that you see in people."
> 
> The online test, which took about 30 minutes to complete, featured 12 cognitive tests of volunteers' memory, reasoning, attention and planning as well as recording details about their lifestyle and background.
> 
> Taking into account the full range of cognitive abilities tested, they found that people's varying success rates could only be explained by combining at least three types of intelligence, and not by any single measure such as IQ.
> 
> "When you look at cognitive ability you can't boil it down to fewer than three components – short-term memory, reasoning and a verbal component," Dr Highfield explained. "There isn't one component that explains all the variations we saw in all the tests."_​Is An IQ Test An Accurate Way To Measure Intelligence Or Are Mental Abilities Something You Can’t Put A Number On?
> 
> _The IQ test is an exam most of us are familiar with, regardless of whether we have taken it or not. The test was originally designed by the French psychologist Alfred Binet in the early 1900s. But in the new millennium, is the IQ test still an effective means of measuring general intelligence? *According to the general consensus, the answer is "no."*_​
> http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2011/04/what-does-iq-really-measure
> 
> Etc....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those with Down Syndrome almost all score retarded IQ's, while the best, and brightest almost all score gifted IQ's.
> 
> How come?
> 
> These scientists are getting really desperate, and dumb.
> The biases are unreal, no just because IQ isn't 100% accurate, doesn't mean that it has no accuracy.
> Of course the IQ test is on the whole very accurate, if they weren't then we wouldn't see IQ's of retarded, and bright populations be on opposite ends on average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are diffetent kinds of intelligence.  IQ tests measure only one kind and are heavily influenced by such things as motivation.  Highly intelligent people are typically highly motivated and mentally retarded people simply cant do it.  Those are very small groups.   But in between you have a huge group of normal people.
Click to expand...

Also the standard IQ test really on tests conventional societal norms. You give me a list of questions from a IQ test and I can point out the ones influenced by culture.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what Ramases DNA test says or even the white historians that saw the Egyptians in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are babbling again.      The "white historians"?    What "white historian"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be drinking again if you think I am babbling. Herodotus for starters. You know. The Father of Western Civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Herodotus was a GREEK-----for whom  "pretty people"   had blue eyes and blond hair-----like   VENUS  (actually Aphrodite---for the greeks)     Herodotus lived in the fifth
> century BC   ---and based his impressions on traveling here and there---nothing close to a "scientific" study------he was no biologist.   By the fifth Century BC----Nubians has already invaded Egypt and MIXED-----and the arab slave trade was already based in SUDAN----and had supplied sub-Saharan slaves to Egypt,  Greece and even to Persia.   Your insistence that   there was anything close to a clear delineation of  "RACES"   by 500 BC is ludicrous-------it makes you seem insane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire quote is:
> 
> 
> 
> Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians, and so does also too *white *a complexion, as you may see from *women*.  So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes.  A *tawny *colour indicates a *bold spirit*, as in lions; but too *ruddy *a hue marks a *rogue*, as in the case of the fox.  A *pale mottled* hue signifies *cowardice*, for that is the colour one turns in terror.  The *honey-pale* are cold, and coldness means immobility, and an immobile body means *slowness*.  A *red *hue indicates *hastiness*, for all parts of the body on being heated by movement turn red.  A *flaming *skin, however, indicates *madness*, for it results from an overheated body, and *extreme bodily heat* is likely to mean madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a moron like Asclepias would consider that a reliable source of the general racial makeup of Egypt, especially compared to modern DNA evidence suggesting the opposite. The retarded shitskin thinks he can make blacks look good by going back thousands of years to when they were supposedly civilized and intelligent, but whenever he tries someone finds evidence contrary to his delusions. Maybe next time he'll go back 100,000,000 years and talk about space-traveling blacks. The further back, the less evidence, the "stronger" his argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a reliable source because they saw them.  Just like Herodotus  Try harder silly white boy.  Must hurt huh?
> 
> "the people of Colchis *must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired.*" (History, Book II.)
> -Herodotus
Click to expand...

We know all paintings/sculptures/drawings are true to life.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In summation lets just cut to the quick. Whites had nothing to do with Black Africans developing the first amazing civilizations on the planet. Black people founded Egypt (Kmt), Sumer (Canaan), Nubia (Kush), and the Indus Valley civilization.  Egypt especially was responsible for waking white people up from their semi cave people existence. They were the first authors and provided a number of things white copy to this day like practicing medicine. Blacks had the worlds first multi discipline genius in Imhotep. Blacks gave whites their alphabet. The Greeks called the Canaanites "Phoneticians" and thats where whites got their alphabet. Later Black Africans founded the great west African civilizations that attracted scholars from europe to come study.  In short, whites should be thanking their lucky stars Blacks educated them not questioning if Blacks could succeed without whites. The idea is ludicrous from the moment of conception that Blacks would even need whites to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to inform you but Ancient Egyptians were Mediterranean's, they  were genetically most similar to people from the Near-East.
> 
> Mummy DNA shows that the ancients don’t have much in common with modern Egyptians
> 
> The team then compared the ancient mummy DNA to the DNA of both ancient and modern people in the same region. It turns out that, on a genetic level, the ancient Egyptians aren’t so different from modern people living in the Near East. In fact, they have more in common with those in the Near East than today’s Egyptians. For example, the mummies didn’t have any DNA from sub-Saharan Africa, whereas about 20 percent of today’s Egyptians have sub-Saharan genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to include this part like you did last time I busted you on this....
> 
> From your link...
> 
> *"The team investigated a total of 151 mummies from a site about 100 kilometers south of Cairo. These mummies were excavated in the early 20th century, and radiocarbon dating showed that their lives spanned 1,300 years, or from about 1388 BCE to 426 CE."
> *
> 151 mummies that could have been captured invaders for all you know. Not a very compelling sample size nor does it dispute what the Greeks that saw the Egyptians with their own eyes said about them being Black now does it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah spanning 1,300 years in 151 samples, all must have been invaders of Egypt.
> Funny joke.
> 
> I think the Egyptian Copts who are not Arabs, shows us all we need to know.
> 
> Egyptian Copts below, direct descendants of Ancient Egyptians overall.
Click to expand...

Yeah before whites invaded light Arabs invaded. Its amazing you have no clue of Egypts history yet you keep posting pictures that pretty much discredit your previous post about the ancient Egyptians not being related to the Copts. Which claim are you standing behind this one or the one I already debunked. Here are some Black Copts.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In summation lets just cut to the quick. Whites had nothing to do with Black Africans developing the first amazing civilizations on the planet. Black people founded Egypt (Kmt), Sumer (Canaan), Nubia (Kush), and the Indus Valley civilization.  Egypt especially was responsible for waking white people up from their semi cave people existence. They were the first authors and provided a number of things white copy to this day like practicing medicine. Blacks had the worlds first multi discipline genius in Imhotep. Blacks gave whites their alphabet. The Greeks called the Canaanites "Phoneticians" and thats where whites got their alphabet. Later Black Africans founded the great west African civilizations that attracted scholars from europe to come study.  In short, whites should be thanking their lucky stars Blacks educated them not questioning if Blacks could succeed without whites. The idea is ludicrous from the moment of conception that Blacks would even need whites to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to inform you but Ancient Egyptians were Mediterranean's, they  were genetically most similar to people from the Near-East.
> 
> Mummy DNA shows that the ancients don’t have much in common with modern Egyptians
> 
> The team then compared the ancient mummy DNA to the DNA of both ancient and modern people in the same region. It turns out that, on a genetic level, the ancient Egyptians aren’t so different from modern people living in the Near East. In fact, they have more in common with those in the Near East than today’s Egyptians. For example, the mummies didn’t have any DNA from sub-Saharan Africa, whereas about 20 percent of today’s Egyptians have sub-Saharan genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to include this part like you did last time I busted you on this....
> 
> From your link...
> 
> *"The team investigated a total of 151 mummies from a site about 100 kilometers south of Cairo. These mummies were excavated in the early 20th century, and radiocarbon dating showed that their lives spanned 1,300 years, or from about 1388 BCE to 426 CE."
> *
> 151 mummies that could have been captured invaders for all you know. Not a very compelling sample size nor does it dispute what the Greeks that saw the Egyptians with their own eyes said about them being Black now does it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah because Egyptians have a history of going to the trouble, and expense to mummify “captured invaders”... lol...
Click to expand...


Very good point, it seems extremely unlikely that Egyptians would have mummified any invader, much less 100% of the invaders.


----------



## bgrouse

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In summation lets just cut to the quick. Whites had nothing to do with Black Africans developing the first amazing civilizations on the planet. Black people founded Egypt (Kmt), Sumer (Canaan), Nubia (Kush), and the Indus Valley civilization.  Egypt especially was responsible for waking white people up from their semi cave people existence. They were the first authors and provided a number of things white copy to this day like practicing medicine. Blacks had the worlds first multi discipline genius in Imhotep. Blacks gave whites their alphabet. The Greeks called the Canaanites "Phoneticians" and thats where whites got their alphabet. Later Black Africans founded the great west African civilizations that attracted scholars from europe to come study.  In short, whites should be thanking their lucky stars Blacks educated them not questioning if Blacks could succeed without whites. The idea is ludicrous from the moment of conception that Blacks would even need whites to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to inform you but Ancient Egyptians were Mediterranean's, they  were genetically most similar to people from the Near-East.
> 
> Mummy DNA shows that the ancients don’t have much in common with modern Egyptians
> 
> The team then compared the ancient mummy DNA to the DNA of both ancient and modern people in the same region. It turns out that, on a genetic level, the ancient Egyptians aren’t so different from modern people living in the Near East. In fact, they have more in common with those in the Near East than today’s Egyptians. For example, the mummies didn’t have any DNA from sub-Saharan Africa, whereas about 20 percent of today’s Egyptians have sub-Saharan genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to include this part like you did last time I busted you on this....
> 
> From your link...
> 
> *"The team investigated a total of 151 mummies from a site about 100 kilometers south of Cairo. These mummies were excavated in the early 20th century, and radiocarbon dating showed that their lives spanned 1,300 years, or from about 1388 BCE to 426 CE."
> *
> 151 mummies that could have been captured invaders for all you know. Not a very compelling sample size nor does it dispute what the Greeks that saw the Egyptians with their own eyes said about them being Black now does it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah because Egyptians have a history of going to the trouble, and expense to mummify “captured invaders”... lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very good point, it seems extremely unlikely that Egyptians would have mummified any invader, much less 100% of the invaders.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Hey Slovi. We are even recycling the Egyptians hair styles.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

These Copts could pass as Ashkenazi Jews/


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In summation lets just cut to the quick. Whites had nothing to do with Black Africans developing the first amazing civilizations on the planet. Black people founded Egypt (Kmt), Sumer (Canaan), Nubia (Kush), and the Indus Valley civilization.  Egypt especially was responsible for waking white people up from their semi cave people existence. They were the first authors and provided a number of things white copy to this day like practicing medicine. Blacks had the worlds first multi discipline genius in Imhotep. Blacks gave whites their alphabet. The Greeks called the Canaanites "Phoneticians" and thats where whites got their alphabet. Later Black Africans founded the great west African civilizations that attracted scholars from europe to come study.  In short, whites should be thanking their lucky stars Blacks educated them not questioning if Blacks could succeed without whites. The idea is ludicrous from the moment of conception that Blacks would even need whites to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to inform you but Ancient Egyptians were Mediterranean's, they  were genetically most similar to people from the Near-East.
> 
> Mummy DNA shows that the ancients don’t have much in common with modern Egyptians
> 
> The team then compared the ancient mummy DNA to the DNA of both ancient and modern people in the same region. It turns out that, on a genetic level, the ancient Egyptians aren’t so different from modern people living in the Near East. In fact, they have more in common with those in the Near East than today’s Egyptians. For example, the mummies didn’t have any DNA from sub-Saharan Africa, whereas about 20 percent of today’s Egyptians have sub-Saharan genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to include this part like you did last time I busted you on this....
> 
> From your link...
> 
> *"The team investigated a total of 151 mummies from a site about 100 kilometers south of Cairo. These mummies were excavated in the early 20th century, and radiocarbon dating showed that their lives spanned 1,300 years, or from about 1388 BCE to 426 CE."
> *
> 151 mummies that could have been captured invaders for all you know. Not a very compelling sample size nor does it dispute what the Greeks that saw the Egyptians with their own eyes said about them being Black now does it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah because Egyptians have a history of going to the trouble, and expense to mummify “captured invaders”... lol...
Click to expand...

After they became citizens of Egypt I am pretty sure they were treated just like any other Egyptian. They probably lived in the same area much like people do today.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> These Copts could pass as Ashkenazi Jews/


We know that Egypt has become more and more mixed. Even white historians have admitted that.  The people that built and took Egypt through its golden age were Black just like their neighbors and co rulers to the south.. the Nubians.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are babbling again.      The "white historians"?    What "white historian"?
> 
> 
> 
> You must be drinking again if you think I am babbling. Herodotus for starters. You know. The Father of Western Civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Herodotus was a GREEK-----for whom  "pretty people"   had blue eyes and blond hair-----like   VENUS  (actually Aphrodite---for the greeks)     Herodotus lived in the fifth
> century BC   ---and based his impressions on traveling here and there---nothing close to a "scientific" study------he was no biologist.   By the fifth Century BC----Nubians has already invaded Egypt and MIXED-----and the arab slave trade was already based in SUDAN----and had supplied sub-Saharan slaves to Egypt,  Greece and even to Persia.   Your insistence that   there was anything close to a clear delineation of  "RACES"   by 500 BC is ludicrous-------it makes you seem insane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire quote is:
> 
> 
> 
> Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians, and so does also too *white *a complexion, as you may see from *women*.  So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes.  A *tawny *colour indicates a *bold spirit*, as in lions; but too *ruddy *a hue marks a *rogue*, as in the case of the fox.  A *pale mottled* hue signifies *cowardice*, for that is the colour one turns in terror.  The *honey-pale* are cold, and coldness means immobility, and an immobile body means *slowness*.  A *red *hue indicates *hastiness*, for all parts of the body on being heated by movement turn red.  A *flaming *skin, however, indicates *madness*, for it results from an overheated body, and *extreme bodily heat* is likely to mean madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a moron like Asclepias would consider that a reliable source of the general racial makeup of Egypt, especially compared to modern DNA evidence suggesting the opposite. The retarded shitskin thinks he can make blacks look good by going back thousands of years to when they were supposedly civilized and intelligent, but whenever he tries someone finds evidence contrary to his delusions. Maybe next time he'll go back 100,000,000 years and talk about space-traveling blacks. The further back, the less evidence, the "stronger" his argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a reliable source because they saw them.  Just like Herodotus  Try harder silly white boy.  Must hurt huh?
> 
> "the people of Colchis *must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired.*" (History, Book II.)
> -Herodotus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know all paintings/sculptures/drawings are true to life.
Click to expand...




You just can't handle the truth.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In summation lets just cut to the quick. Whites had nothing to do with Black Africans developing the first amazing civilizations on the planet. Black people founded Egypt (Kmt), Sumer (Canaan), Nubia (Kush), and the Indus Valley civilization.  Egypt especially was responsible for waking white people up from their semi cave people existence. They were the first authors and provided a number of things white copy to this day like practicing medicine. Blacks had the worlds first multi discipline genius in Imhotep. Blacks gave whites their alphabet. The Greeks called the Canaanites "Phoneticians" and thats where whites got their alphabet. Later Black Africans founded the great west African civilizations that attracted scholars from europe to come study.  In short, whites should be thanking their lucky stars Blacks educated them not questioning if Blacks could succeed without whites. The idea is ludicrous from the moment of conception that Blacks would even need whites to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to inform you but Ancient Egyptians were Mediterranean's, they  were genetically most similar to people from the Near-East.
> 
> Mummy DNA shows that the ancients don’t have much in common with modern Egyptians
> 
> The team then compared the ancient mummy DNA to the DNA of both ancient and modern people in the same region. It turns out that, on a genetic level, the ancient Egyptians aren’t so different from modern people living in the Near East. In fact, they have more in common with those in the Near East than today’s Egyptians. For example, the mummies didn’t have any DNA from sub-Saharan Africa, whereas about 20 percent of today’s Egyptians have sub-Saharan genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to include this part like you did last time I busted you on this....
> 
> From your link...
> 
> *"The team investigated a total of 151 mummies from a site about 100 kilometers south of Cairo. These mummies were excavated in the early 20th century, and radiocarbon dating showed that their lives spanned 1,300 years, or from about 1388 BCE to 426 CE."
> *
> 151 mummies that could have been captured invaders for all you know. Not a very compelling sample size nor does it dispute what the Greeks that saw the Egyptians with their own eyes said about them being Black now does it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah because Egyptians have a history of going to the trouble, and expense to mummify “captured invaders”... lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After they became citizens of Egypt I am pretty sure they were treated just like any other Egyptian. They probably lived in the same area much like people do today.
Click to expand...

Uh huh...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In summation lets just cut to the quick. Whites had nothing to do with Black Africans developing the first amazing civilizations on the planet. Black people founded Egypt (Kmt), Sumer (Canaan), Nubia (Kush), and the Indus Valley civilization.  Egypt especially was responsible for waking white people up from their semi cave people existence. They were the first authors and provided a number of things white copy to this day like practicing medicine. Blacks had the worlds first multi discipline genius in Imhotep. Blacks gave whites their alphabet. The Greeks called the Canaanites "Phoneticians" and thats where whites got their alphabet. Later Black Africans founded the great west African civilizations that attracted scholars from europe to come study.  In short, whites should be thanking their lucky stars Blacks educated them not questioning if Blacks could succeed without whites. The idea is ludicrous from the moment of conception that Blacks would even need whites to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to inform you but Ancient Egyptians were Mediterranean's, they  were genetically most similar to people from the Near-East.
> 
> Mummy DNA shows that the ancients don’t have much in common with modern Egyptians
> 
> The team then compared the ancient mummy DNA to the DNA of both ancient and modern people in the same region. It turns out that, on a genetic level, the ancient Egyptians aren’t so different from modern people living in the Near East. In fact, they have more in common with those in the Near East than today’s Egyptians. For example, the mummies didn’t have any DNA from sub-Saharan Africa, whereas about 20 percent of today’s Egyptians have sub-Saharan genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to include this part like you did last time I busted you on this....
> 
> From your link...
> 
> *"The team investigated a total of 151 mummies from a site about 100 kilometers south of Cairo. These mummies were excavated in the early 20th century, and radiocarbon dating showed that their lives spanned 1,300 years, or from about 1388 BCE to 426 CE."
> *
> 151 mummies that could have been captured invaders for all you know. Not a very compelling sample size nor does it dispute what the Greeks that saw the Egyptians with their own eyes said about them being Black now does it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah spanning 1,300 years in 151 samples, all must have been invaders of Egypt.
> Funny joke.
> 
> I think the Egyptian Copts who are not Arabs, shows us all we need to know.
> 
> Egyptian Copts below, direct descendants of Ancient Egyptians overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah before whites invaded light Arabs invaded. Its amazing you have no clue of Egypts history yet you keep posting pictures that pretty much discredit your previous post about the ancient Egyptians not being related to the Copts. Which claim are you standing behind this one or the one I already debunked. Here are some Black Copts.
Click to expand...


Are you sure those aren't Copts from Sudan?


----------



## Asclepias

More recycled hair do's Egyptians and Black people wear.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In summation lets just cut to the quick. Whites had nothing to do with Black Africans developing the first amazing civilizations on the planet. Black people founded Egypt (Kmt), Sumer (Canaan), Nubia (Kush), and the Indus Valley civilization.  Egypt especially was responsible for waking white people up from their semi cave people existence. They were the first authors and provided a number of things white copy to this day like practicing medicine. Blacks had the worlds first multi discipline genius in Imhotep. Blacks gave whites their alphabet. The Greeks called the Canaanites "Phoneticians" and thats where whites got their alphabet. Later Black Africans founded the great west African civilizations that attracted scholars from europe to come study.  In short, whites should be thanking their lucky stars Blacks educated them not questioning if Blacks could succeed without whites. The idea is ludicrous from the moment of conception that Blacks would even need whites to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to inform you but Ancient Egyptians were Mediterranean's, they  were genetically most similar to people from the Near-East.
> 
> Mummy DNA shows that the ancients don’t have much in common with modern Egyptians
> 
> The team then compared the ancient mummy DNA to the DNA of both ancient and modern people in the same region. It turns out that, on a genetic level, the ancient Egyptians aren’t so different from modern people living in the Near East. In fact, they have more in common with those in the Near East than today’s Egyptians. For example, the mummies didn’t have any DNA from sub-Saharan Africa, whereas about 20 percent of today’s Egyptians have sub-Saharan genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to include this part like you did last time I busted you on this....
> 
> From your link...
> 
> *"The team investigated a total of 151 mummies from a site about 100 kilometers south of Cairo. These mummies were excavated in the early 20th century, and radiocarbon dating showed that their lives spanned 1,300 years, or from about 1388 BCE to 426 CE."
> *
> 151 mummies that could have been captured invaders for all you know. Not a very compelling sample size nor does it dispute what the Greeks that saw the Egyptians with their own eyes said about them being Black now does it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah spanning 1,300 years in 151 samples, all must have been invaders of Egypt.
> Funny joke.
> 
> I think the Egyptian Copts who are not Arabs, shows us all we need to know.
> 
> Egyptian Copts below, direct descendants of Ancient Egyptians overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah before whites invaded light Arabs invaded. Its amazing you have no clue of Egypts history yet you keep posting pictures that pretty much discredit your previous post about the ancient Egyptians not being related to the Copts. Which claim are you standing behind this one or the one I already debunked. Here are some Black Copts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure those aren't Copts from Sudan?
Click to expand...

Are you sure you want to stick with your claim that ancient Egyptians are not related to the Copts?


----------



## Asclepias

They could be twins. Damn!


----------



## Asclepias

Why would Egyptians use the same headrests as other Black people in Africa? Because they were Black too!!!






ancient Egyptian head rest.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to inform you but Ancient Egyptians were Mediterranean's, they  were genetically most similar to people from the Near-East.
> 
> Mummy DNA shows that the ancients don’t have much in common with modern Egyptians
> 
> The team then compared the ancient mummy DNA to the DNA of both ancient and modern people in the same region. It turns out that, on a genetic level, the ancient Egyptians aren’t so different from modern people living in the Near East. In fact, they have more in common with those in the Near East than today’s Egyptians. For example, the mummies didn’t have any DNA from sub-Saharan Africa, whereas about 20 percent of today’s Egyptians have sub-Saharan genes.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to include this part like you did last time I busted you on this....
> 
> From your link...
> 
> *"The team investigated a total of 151 mummies from a site about 100 kilometers south of Cairo. These mummies were excavated in the early 20th century, and radiocarbon dating showed that their lives spanned 1,300 years, or from about 1388 BCE to 426 CE."
> *
> 151 mummies that could have been captured invaders for all you know. Not a very compelling sample size nor does it dispute what the Greeks that saw the Egyptians with their own eyes said about them being Black now does it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah spanning 1,300 years in 151 samples, all must have been invaders of Egypt.
> Funny joke.
> 
> I think the Egyptian Copts who are not Arabs, shows us all we need to know.
> 
> Egyptian Copts below, direct descendants of Ancient Egyptians overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah before whites invaded light Arabs invaded. Its amazing you have no clue of Egypts history yet you keep posting pictures that pretty much discredit your previous post about the ancient Egyptians not being related to the Copts. Which claim are you standing behind this one or the one I already debunked. Here are some Black Copts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure those aren't Copts from Sudan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you want to stick with your claim that ancient Egyptians are not related to the Copts?
Click to expand...


Where did I say that?
I thought I had argued that on the whole Egyptian Copts came from Ancient Egyptians.




Asclepias said:


> They could be twins. Damn!



How long did it take you to find a person with African coloring, and hair texture to have such angular features?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to include this part like you did last time I busted you on this....
> 
> From your link...
> 
> *"The team investigated a total of 151 mummies from a site about 100 kilometers south of Cairo. These mummies were excavated in the early 20th century, and radiocarbon dating showed that their lives spanned 1,300 years, or from about 1388 BCE to 426 CE."
> *
> 151 mummies that could have been captured invaders for all you know. Not a very compelling sample size nor does it dispute what the Greeks that saw the Egyptians with their own eyes said about them being Black now does it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah spanning 1,300 years in 151 samples, all must have been invaders of Egypt.
> Funny joke.
> 
> I think the Egyptian Copts who are not Arabs, shows us all we need to know.
> 
> Egyptian Copts below, direct descendants of Ancient Egyptians overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah before whites invaded light Arabs invaded. Its amazing you have no clue of Egypts history yet you keep posting pictures that pretty much discredit your previous post about the ancient Egyptians not being related to the Copts. Which claim are you standing behind this one or the one I already debunked. Here are some Black Copts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure those aren't Copts from Sudan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you want to stick with your claim that ancient Egyptians are not related to the Copts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> I thought I had argued that on the whole Egyptian Copts came from Ancient Egyptians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They could be twins. Damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long did it take you to find a person with African coloring, and hair texture to have such angular features?
Click to expand...

The study you posted said the opposite. Did you forget you posted it? I know I didnt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It didnt take me anytime to find it because I wasnt looking for it.


----------



## Asclepias

Hmmm

Sidelock of youth - Wikipedia

"The *sidelock of youth* (also called a *Horus lock, Prince's lock*, *Princess' lock*, or *side braid*) was an identifying characteristic of the child in Ancient Egypt. It symbolically indicates that the wearer is a legitimate heir of Osiris. The sidelock was used as a divine attribute from at least as early as the Old Kingdom"


----------



## Asclepias

Wow!!


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> Why would Egyptians use the same headrests as other Black people in Africa?



Because they sucked at making a decent pillow ... 

.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> More recycled hair do's Egyptians and Black people wear.



Trying to pass off Nubians as Egyptians, huh?

I found your lower left image.

Part of a scene of Nubian Emissaries bearing tribute to Pharaoh. Just behind the walking figures can be seen a gold plate bearing large rings made of Nubian gold, upheld by two hands. dynasty, tomb of Huy. - Google Search:


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> More recycled hair do's Egyptians and Black people wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to pass off Nubians as Egyptians, huh?
> 
> I found your lower left image.
> 
> Part of a scene of Nubian Emissaries bearing tribute to Pharaoh. Just behind the walking figures can be seen a gold plate bearing large rings made of Nubian gold, upheld by two hands. dynasty, tomb of Huy. - Google Search:
Click to expand...


I love making you jump and make yourself look the fool. I figured you had no idea Nubians ruled Egypt as well.  

Pay attention to the part about your white denial...

Rise of the Black Pharaohs | PBS Programs

*"
These were the mysterious Black Pharaohs of what is today Sudan — the Nubian kings — whose reign has become legendary among Africans and written off as heresy by early archaeologists who refused to believe that dark skinned Africans could have risen so high.

But now, in the heart of Sudan, exciting new archaeological finds are revealing the truth about the great Kush dynasty. A sacred mountain holds the key to the Kush kings’ spiritual claim on the Egyptian throne; stunning statues are providing details about the true color of their skin and their long and prosperous reign; and a long-hidden tomb complex is shedding light on the trappings of their royalty and the extent of their empire."*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah spanning 1,300 years in 151 samples, all must have been invaders of Egypt.
> Funny joke.
> 
> I think the Egyptian Copts who are not Arabs, shows us all we need to know.
> 
> Egyptian Copts below, direct descendants of Ancient Egyptians overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah before whites invaded light Arabs invaded. Its amazing you have no clue of Egypts history yet you keep posting pictures that pretty much discredit your previous post about the ancient Egyptians not being related to the Copts. Which claim are you standing behind this one or the one I already debunked. Here are some Black Copts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure those aren't Copts from Sudan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you want to stick with your claim that ancient Egyptians are not related to the Copts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> I thought I had argued that on the whole Egyptian Copts came from Ancient Egyptians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They could be twins. Damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long did it take you to find a person with African coloring, and hair texture to have such angular features?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The study you posted said the opposite. Did you forget you posted it? I know I didnt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didnt take me anytime to find it because I wasnt looking for it.
Click to expand...


That genetic study probably didn't look at Copts, but rather at Arab Egyptians.
Besides, Copts might be more mixed than the original Egyptians, from mixing with Nubians, and perhaps a little with Greco-Romans.
But, I don't think that accounts for very much.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> Wow!!



Brand new genetic study proving that only 17% of modern "Arab" Egyptian DNA is actually Arab, and 68% is North African DNA.

Looks less, and less likely that Egyptians ever were real Blacks, like you're claiming.

National Geographic's DNA Analysis Concludes that Egyptians are Only 17% Arab


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> More recycled hair do's Egyptians and Black people wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to pass off Nubians as Egyptians, huh?
> 
> I found your lower left image.
> 
> Part of a scene of Nubian Emissaries bearing tribute to Pharaoh. Just behind the walking figures can be seen a gold plate bearing large rings made of Nubian gold, upheld by two hands. dynasty, tomb of Huy. - Google Search:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love making you jump and make yourself look the fool. I figured you had no idea Nubians ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Pay attention to the part about your white denial...
> 
> Rise of the Black Pharaohs | PBS Programs
> 
> *"
> These were the mysterious Black Pharaohs of what is today Sudan — the Nubian kings — whose reign has become legendary among Africans and written off as heresy by early archaeologists who refused to believe that dark skinned Africans could have risen so high.
> 
> But now, in the heart of Sudan, exciting new archaeological finds are revealing the truth about the great Kush dynasty. A sacred mountain holds the key to the Kush kings’ spiritual claim on the Egyptian throne; stunning statues are providing details about the true color of their skin and their long and prosperous reign; and a long-hidden tomb complex is shedding light on the trappings of their royalty and the extent of their empire."*
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> More recycled hair do's Egyptians and Black people wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to pass off Nubians as Egyptians, huh?
> 
> I found your lower left image.
> 
> Part of a scene of Nubian Emissaries bearing tribute to Pharaoh. Just behind the walking figures can be seen a gold plate bearing large rings made of Nubian gold, upheld by two hands. dynasty, tomb of Huy. - Google Search:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love making you jump and make yourself look the fool. I figured you had no idea Nubians ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Pay attention to the part about your white denial...
> 
> Rise of the Black Pharaohs | PBS Programs
> 
> *"
> These were the mysterious Black Pharaohs of what is today Sudan — the Nubian kings — whose reign has become legendary among Africans and written off as heresy by early archaeologists who refused to believe that dark skinned Africans could have risen so high.
> 
> But now, in the heart of Sudan, exciting new archaeological finds are revealing the truth about the great Kush dynasty. A sacred mountain holds the key to the Kush kings’ spiritual claim on the Egyptian throne; stunning statues are providing details about the true color of their skin and their long and prosperous reign; and a long-hidden tomb complex is shedding light on the trappings of their royalty and the extent of their empire."*
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> More recycled hair do's Egyptians and Black people wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to pass off Nubians as Egyptians, huh?
> 
> I found your lower left image.
> 
> Part of a scene of Nubian Emissaries bearing tribute to Pharaoh. Just behind the walking figures can be seen a gold plate bearing large rings made of Nubian gold, upheld by two hands. dynasty, tomb of Huy. - Google Search:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love making you jump and make yourself look the fool. I figured you had no idea Nubians ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Pay attention to the part about your white denial...
> 
> Rise of the Black Pharaohs | PBS Programs
> 
> *"
> These were the mysterious Black Pharaohs of what is today Sudan — the Nubian kings — whose reign has become legendary among Africans and written off as heresy by early archaeologists who refused to believe that dark skinned Africans could have risen so high.
> 
> But now, in the heart of Sudan, exciting new archaeological finds are revealing the truth about the great Kush dynasty. A sacred mountain holds the key to the Kush kings’ spiritual claim on the Egyptian throne; stunning statues are providing details about the true color of their skin and their long and prosperous reign; and a long-hidden tomb complex is shedding light on the trappings of their royalty and the extent of their empire."*
Click to expand...


Here's a depiction of Ancient Egyptians, and their Nubian slaves.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new genetic study proving that only 17% of modern "Arab" Egyptian DNA is actually Arab, and 68% is North African DNA.
> 
> Looks less, and less likely that Egyptians ever were real Blacks, like you're claiming.
> 
> National Geographic's DNA Analysis Concludes that Egyptians are Only 17% Arab
Click to expand...

So why did you post the study that said they were mostly Arabs?  Youre all over the place in your denial


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new genetic study proving that only 17% of modern "Arab" Egyptian DNA is actually Arab, and 68% is North African DNA.
> 
> Looks less, and less likely that Egyptians ever were real Blacks, like you're claiming.
> 
> National Geographic's DNA Analysis Concludes that Egyptians are Only 17% Arab
Click to expand...


*I'm Black and Egyptian, Not White* 


*Black in Egypt Today - They are Really Black!* 


*Rise of the Black Pharaohs - Ancient Egypt Documentary*


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> More recycled hair do's Egyptians and Black people wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to pass off Nubians as Egyptians, huh?
> 
> I found your lower left image.
> 
> Part of a scene of Nubian Emissaries bearing tribute to Pharaoh. Just behind the walking figures can be seen a gold plate bearing large rings made of Nubian gold, upheld by two hands. dynasty, tomb of Huy. - Google Search:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love making you jump and make yourself look the fool. I figured you had no idea Nubians ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Pay attention to the part about your white denial...
> 
> Rise of the Black Pharaohs | PBS Programs
> 
> *"
> These were the mysterious Black Pharaohs of what is today Sudan — the Nubian kings — whose reign has become legendary among Africans and written off as heresy by early archaeologists who refused to believe that dark skinned Africans could have risen so high.
> 
> But now, in the heart of Sudan, exciting new archaeological finds are revealing the truth about the great Kush dynasty. A sacred mountain holds the key to the Kush kings’ spiritual claim on the Egyptian throne; stunning statues are providing details about the true color of their skin and their long and prosperous reign; and a long-hidden tomb complex is shedding light on the trappings of their royalty and the extent of their empire."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> More recycled hair do's Egyptians and Black people wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trying to pass off Nubians as Egyptians, huh?
> 
> I found your lower left image.
> 
> Part of a scene of Nubian Emissaries bearing tribute to Pharaoh. Just behind the walking figures can be seen a gold plate bearing large rings made of Nubian gold, upheld by two hands. dynasty, tomb of Huy. - Google Search:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love making you jump and make yourself look the fool. I figured you had no idea Nubians ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Pay attention to the part about your white denial...
> 
> Rise of the Black Pharaohs | PBS Programs
> 
> *"
> These were the mysterious Black Pharaohs of what is today Sudan — the Nubian kings — whose reign has become legendary among Africans and written off as heresy by early archaeologists who refused to believe that dark skinned Africans could have risen so high.
> 
> But now, in the heart of Sudan, exciting new archaeological finds are revealing the truth about the great Kush dynasty. A sacred mountain holds the key to the Kush kings’ spiritual claim on the Egyptian throne; stunning statues are providing details about the true color of their skin and their long and prosperous reign; and a long-hidden tomb complex is shedding light on the trappings of their royalty and the extent of their empire."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> More recycled hair do's Egyptians and Black people wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trying to pass off Nubians as Egyptians, huh?
> 
> I found your lower left image.
> 
> Part of a scene of Nubian Emissaries bearing tribute to Pharaoh. Just behind the walking figures can be seen a gold plate bearing large rings made of Nubian gold, upheld by two hands. dynasty, tomb of Huy. - Google Search:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love making you jump and make yourself look the fool. I figured you had no idea Nubians ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Pay attention to the part about your white denial...
> 
> Rise of the Black Pharaohs | PBS Programs
> 
> *"
> These were the mysterious Black Pharaohs of what is today Sudan — the Nubian kings — whose reign has become legendary among Africans and written off as heresy by early archaeologists who refused to believe that dark skinned Africans could have risen so high.
> 
> But now, in the heart of Sudan, exciting new archaeological finds are revealing the truth about the great Kush dynasty. A sacred mountain holds the key to the Kush kings’ spiritual claim on the Egyptian throne; stunning statues are providing details about the true color of their skin and their long and prosperous reign; and a long-hidden tomb complex is shedding light on the trappings of their royalty and the extent of their empire."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a depiction of Ancient Egyptians, and their Nubian slaves.
Click to expand...

Not quite sure what your point was since they were at war but here is a picture of a white slave in europe with her Moor master being sold.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new genetic study proving that only 17% of modern "Arab" Egyptian DNA is actually Arab, and 68% is North African DNA.
> 
> Looks less, and less likely that Egyptians ever were real Blacks, like you're claiming.
> 
> National Geographic's DNA Analysis Concludes that Egyptians are Only 17% Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did you post the study that said they were Arabs?
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new genetic study proving that only 17% of modern "Arab" Egyptian DNA is actually Arab, and 68% is North African DNA.
> 
> Looks less, and less likely that Egyptians ever were real Blacks, like you're claiming.
> 
> National Geographic's DNA Analysis Concludes that Egyptians are Only 17% Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did you post the study that said they were Arabs?
Click to expand...


Well, both modern, or ancient Egyptians are closer to Arabs than anything else.
However, modern Egyptians have shifted towards the rest of Africa, and thus further away from Near-Easterners.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new genetic study proving that only 17% of modern "Arab" Egyptian DNA is actually Arab, and 68% is North African DNA.
> 
> Looks less, and less likely that Egyptians ever were real Blacks, like you're claiming.
> 
> National Geographic's DNA Analysis Concludes that Egyptians are Only 17% Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did you post the study that said they were Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brand new genetic study proving that only 17% of modern "Arab" Egyptian DNA is actually Arab, and 68% is North African DNA.
> 
> Looks less, and less likely that Egyptians ever were real Blacks, like you're claiming.
> 
> National Geographic's DNA Analysis Concludes that Egyptians are Only 17% Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did you post the study that said they were Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, both modern, or ancient Egyptians are closer to Arabs than anything else.
> However, modern Egyptians have shifted towards the rest of Africa, and thus further away from Near-Easterners.
Click to expand...


Wrong.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new genetic study proving that only 17% of modern "Arab" Egyptian DNA is actually Arab, and 68% is North African DNA.
> 
> Looks less, and less likely that Egyptians ever were real Blacks, like you're claiming.
> 
> National Geographic's DNA Analysis Concludes that Egyptians are Only 17% Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm Black and Egyptian, Not White*
> 
> 
> *Black in Egypt Today - They are Really Black!*
> 
> 
> *Rise of the Black Pharaohs - Ancient Egypt Documentary*
Click to expand...


This terrorist Egyptian scumbag was also Black?

Gameel Al-Batouti - Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new genetic study proving that only 17% of modern "Arab" Egyptian DNA is actually Arab, and 68% is North African DNA.
> 
> Looks less, and less likely that Egyptians ever were real Blacks, like you're claiming.
> 
> National Geographic's DNA Analysis Concludes that Egyptians are Only 17% Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm Black and Egyptian, Not White*
> 
> 
> *Black in Egypt Today - They are Really Black!*
> 
> 
> *Rise of the Black Pharaohs - Ancient Egypt Documentary*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This terrorist Egyptian scumbag was also Black?
> 
> Gameel Al-Batouti - Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
Click to expand...

Its possible he has a significant dose of African blood. All ME people do since the indigenous people from that area were Black.   Anwar Sadat (former Egyptian President) had a lot of African DNA


----------



## IM2

He looks like my dad. He damn sure ain't white.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new genetic study proving that only 17% of modern "Arab" Egyptian DNA is actually Arab, and 68% is North African DNA.
> 
> Looks less, and less likely that Egyptians ever were real Blacks, like you're claiming.
> 
> National Geographic's DNA Analysis Concludes that Egyptians are Only 17% Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm Black and Egyptian, Not White*
> 
> 
> *Black in Egypt Today - They are Really Black!*
> 
> 
> *Rise of the Black Pharaohs - Ancient Egypt Documentary*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This terrorist Egyptian scumbag was also Black?
> 
> Gameel Al-Batouti - Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its possible he has a significant dose of African blood. All ME people do since the indigenous people from that area were Black.   Anwar Sadat (former Egyptian President) had a lot of African DNA
Click to expand...


So does this sadistic Egyptian cannibal.

Omaima Nelson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new genetic study proving that only 17% of modern "Arab" Egyptian DNA is actually Arab, and 68% is North African DNA.
> 
> Looks less, and less likely that Egyptians ever were real Blacks, like you're claiming.
> 
> National Geographic's DNA Analysis Concludes that Egyptians are Only 17% Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm Black and Egyptian, Not White*
> 
> 
> *Black in Egypt Today - They are Really Black!*
> 
> 
> *Rise of the Black Pharaohs - Ancient Egypt Documentary*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This terrorist Egyptian scumbag was also Black?
> 
> Gameel Al-Batouti - Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its possible he has a significant dose of African blood. All ME people do since the indigenous people from that area were Black.   Anwar Sadat (former Egyptian President) had a lot of African DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does this sadistic Egyptian cannibal.
> 
> Omaima Nelson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
Click to expand...

Yep. She looks like she is chalk full of African DNA.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new genetic study proving that only 17% of modern "Arab" Egyptian DNA is actually Arab, and 68% is North African DNA.
> 
> Looks less, and less likely that Egyptians ever were real Blacks, like you're claiming.
> 
> National Geographic's DNA Analysis Concludes that Egyptians are Only 17% Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm Black and Egyptian, Not White*
> 
> 
> *Black in Egypt Today - They are Really Black!*
> 
> 
> *Rise of the Black Pharaohs - Ancient Egypt Documentary*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This terrorist Egyptian scumbag was also Black?
> 
> Gameel Al-Batouti - Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its possible he has a significant dose of African blood. All ME people do since the indigenous people from that area were Black.   Anwar Sadat (former Egyptian President) had a lot of African DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does this sadistic Egyptian cannibal.
> 
> Omaima Nelson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
Click to expand...


White women have been doing this for a long time

*The Gruesome Case of the Papin Sisters*


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new genetic study proving that only 17% of modern "Arab" Egyptian DNA is actually Arab, and 68% is North African DNA.
> 
> Looks less, and less likely that Egyptians ever were real Blacks, like you're claiming.
> 
> National Geographic's DNA Analysis Concludes that Egyptians are Only 17% Arab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm Black and Egyptian, Not White*
> 
> 
> *Black in Egypt Today - They are Really Black!*
> 
> 
> *Rise of the Black Pharaohs - Ancient Egypt Documentary*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This terrorist Egyptian scumbag was also Black?
> 
> Gameel Al-Batouti - Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its possible he has a significant dose of African blood. All ME people do since the indigenous people from that area were Black.   Anwar Sadat (former Egyptian President) had a lot of African DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does this sadistic Egyptian cannibal.
> 
> Omaima Nelson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White women have been doing this for a long time
> 
> *The Gruesome Case of the Papin Sisters*
Click to expand...

He knows that. Hes white and he knows how savage and cannibalistic his people are.  He is just trying to deflect off the mountain of evidence that the Egyptians were Black.  However those europeans are known cannibals. Thats were the legend of Dracula came from. Cannibalism.  Here is a picture of the inbred fucker chowing down on some hapless victims.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> He looks like my dad. He damn sure ain't white.



Gameel AL-BATOUTI looks like your father?
I'm so sorry that you're not so Black as you think.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new genetic study proving that only 17% of modern "Arab" Egyptian DNA is actually Arab, and 68% is North African DNA.
> 
> Looks less, and less likely that Egyptians ever were real Blacks, like you're claiming.
> 
> National Geographic's DNA Analysis Concludes that Egyptians are Only 17% Arab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm Black and Egyptian, Not White*
> 
> 
> *Black in Egypt Today - They are Really Black!*
> 
> 
> *Rise of the Black Pharaohs - Ancient Egypt Documentary*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This terrorist Egyptian scumbag was also Black?
> 
> Gameel Al-Batouti - Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its possible he has a significant dose of African blood. All ME people do since the indigenous people from that area were Black.   Anwar Sadat (former Egyptian President) had a lot of African DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does this sadistic Egyptian cannibal.
> 
> Omaima Nelson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. She looks like she is chalk full of African DNA.
Click to expand...


Sure, Egyptians are mixed, but today, and in Ancient Egyptians the main DNA type in Egypt has been Mediterranean, which in it's self falls between Europeans, and Africans.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like my dad. He damn sure ain't white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gameel AL-BATOUTI looks like your father?
> I'm so sorry that you're not so Black as you think.
Click to expand...


Since I was talking about Sadat........

Yes I am exactly as black as I KNOW.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm Black and Egyptian, Not White*
> 
> 
> *Black in Egypt Today - They are Really Black!*
> 
> 
> *Rise of the Black Pharaohs - Ancient Egypt Documentary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This terrorist Egyptian scumbag was also Black?
> 
> Gameel Al-Batouti - Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its possible he has a significant dose of African blood. All ME people do since the indigenous people from that area were Black.   Anwar Sadat (former Egyptian President) had a lot of African DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does this sadistic Egyptian cannibal.
> 
> Omaima Nelson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. She looks like she is chalk full of African DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Egyptians are mixed, but today, and in Ancient Egyptians the main DNA type in Egypt has been Mediterranean, which in it's self falls between Europeans, and Africans.
Click to expand...


You have been mis educated.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm Black and Egyptian, Not White*
> 
> 
> *Black in Egypt Today - They are Really Black!*
> 
> 
> *Rise of the Black Pharaohs - Ancient Egypt Documentary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This terrorist Egyptian scumbag was also Black?
> 
> Gameel Al-Batouti - Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its possible he has a significant dose of African blood. All ME people do since the indigenous people from that area were Black.   Anwar Sadat (former Egyptian President) had a lot of African DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does this sadistic Egyptian cannibal.
> 
> Omaima Nelson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White women have been doing this for a long time
> 
> *The Gruesome Case of the Papin Sisters*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He knows that. Hes white and he knows how savage and cannibalistic his people are.  He is just trying to deflect off the mountain of evidence that the Egyptians were Black.  However those europeans are known cannibals. Thats were the legend of Dracula came from. Cannibalism.  Here is a picture of the inbred fucker chowing down on some hapless victims.
Click to expand...


African Pygmies Are Being Eaten Out Of Existence


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> This terrorist Egyptian scumbag was also Black?
> 
> Gameel Al-Batouti - Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its possible he has a significant dose of African blood. All ME people do since the indigenous people from that area were Black.   Anwar Sadat (former Egyptian President) had a lot of African DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does this sadistic Egyptian cannibal.
> 
> Omaima Nelson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. She looks like she is chalk full of African DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Egyptians are mixed, but today, and in Ancient Egyptians the main DNA type in Egypt has been Mediterranean, which in it's self falls between Europeans, and Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been mis educated.
Click to expand...


What evidence do you have for that?
I've already posted some detailed DNA studies which would cast doubt on Egyptians ever being real Black Negroids.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be drinking again if you think I am babbling. Herodotus for starters. You know. The Father of Western Civilization?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herodotus was a GREEK-----for whom  "pretty people"   had blue eyes and blond hair-----like   VENUS  (actually Aphrodite---for the greeks)     Herodotus lived in the fifth
> century BC   ---and based his impressions on traveling here and there---nothing close to a "scientific" study------he was no biologist.   By the fifth Century BC----Nubians has already invaded Egypt and MIXED-----and the arab slave trade was already based in SUDAN----and had supplied sub-Saharan slaves to Egypt,  Greece and even to Persia.   Your insistence that   there was anything close to a clear delineation of  "RACES"   by 500 BC is ludicrous-------it makes you seem insane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire quote is:
> 
> 
> 
> Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians, and so does also too *white *a complexion, as you may see from *women*.  So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes.  A *tawny *colour indicates a *bold spirit*, as in lions; but too *ruddy *a hue marks a *rogue*, as in the case of the fox.  A *pale mottled* hue signifies *cowardice*, for that is the colour one turns in terror.  The *honey-pale* are cold, and coldness means immobility, and an immobile body means *slowness*.  A *red *hue indicates *hastiness*, for all parts of the body on being heated by movement turn red.  A *flaming *skin, however, indicates *madness*, for it results from an overheated body, and *extreme bodily heat* is likely to mean madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a moron like Asclepias would consider that a reliable source of the general racial makeup of Egypt, especially compared to modern DNA evidence suggesting the opposite. The retarded shitskin thinks he can make blacks look good by going back thousands of years to when they were supposedly civilized and intelligent, but whenever he tries someone finds evidence contrary to his delusions. Maybe next time he'll go back 100,000,000 years and talk about space-traveling blacks. The further back, the less evidence, the "stronger" his argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a reliable source because they saw them.  Just like Herodotus  Try harder silly white boy.  Must hurt huh?
> 
> "the people of Colchis *must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired.*" (History, Book II.)
> -Herodotus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know all paintings/sculptures/drawings are true to life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just can't handle the truth.
Click to expand...

The truth is negroes lead stupidity, violent crime, shitty governing, etc... statistics.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

bgrouse said:


> I'm talking about things like IQ tests, violent crime, etc.., moron. Negro-run countries are shitholes compared to European countries. How do you explain this?



Same thing with negro-run cities like detroit and baltimore here in america.  When blacks take over, everything falls apart.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

IM2 said:


> . I know you would like to think Africans were over there doing nothing for a million years while whites had all these great kingdoms and advancements but that is simply not the case.



So what happened ??   If blacks used to be great, why are they such failures now?


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently there are artifacts to support this. I know you would like to think Africans were over there doing nothing for a million years while whites had all these great kingdoms and advancements but that is simply not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me some Haya people relics from Tanzania from even 1000 years ago. . I can't find them. The original link that Asclepias posted had one book from the 1980s as a source.
> 
> You can find pictures of almost every relic on the web.  Knock yourself out. "Apparently there are artifacts" just tweaks a half dozen questions from people who CARE to know about this. Do you CARE? Or are U just indiscriminately consuming internet stuff without curiousity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just looked and saw a picture of the furnace on the internet. No one has to prove anything to you. You arent Black.  If you really want to seem them use google and click on the images.
Click to expand...


I've seen HAND DRAWINGS of "the furnace"..  You would think that if it was extensively researched there would be excavations and artifacts and maybe even PIECES of the furnace. But, according to sources,, there is just a big old tree there now.. No archaeology.. All based on ethno-verbal evidence.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm Black and Egyptian, Not White*
> 
> 
> *Black in Egypt Today - They are Really Black!*
> 
> 
> *Rise of the Black Pharaohs - Ancient Egypt Documentary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This terrorist Egyptian scumbag was also Black?
> 
> Gameel Al-Batouti - Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its possible he has a significant dose of African blood. All ME people do since the indigenous people from that area were Black.   Anwar Sadat (former Egyptian President) had a lot of African DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does this sadistic Egyptian cannibal.
> 
> Omaima Nelson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. She looks like she is chalk full of African DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Egyptians are mixed, but today, and in Ancient Egyptians the main DNA type in Egypt has been Mediterranean, which in it's self falls between Europeans, and Africans.
Click to expand...

Of course they're mixed today. Are you saying Mediterraneans are Black?  If they were Mediterranean why did they paint so many scenes of them being Black? Why are so many statues Black?











Why in the hell would they depict themselves as Black if they were not Black?


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 385: African Steel Making
> 
> "Today, ancient African ingenuity gives us steel. The University of Houston's College of Engineering presents this series about the machines that make our civilization run, and the people whose ingenuity created them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently there are artifacts to support this. I know you would like to think Africans were over there doing nothing for a million years while whites had all these great kingdoms and advancements but that is simply not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me some Haya people relics from Tanzania from even 1000 years ago. . I can't find them. The original link that Asclepias posted had one book from the 1980s as a source.
> 
> You can find pictures of almost every relic on the web.  Knock yourself out. "Apparently there are artifacts" just tweaks a half dozen questions from people who CARE to know about this. Do you CARE? Or are U just indiscriminately consuming internet stuff without curiousity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just looked and saw a picture of the furnace on the internet. No one has to prove anything to you. You arent Black.  If you really want to seem them use google and click on the images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen HAND DRAWINGS of "the furnace"..  You would think that if it was extensively researched there would be excavations and artifacts and maybe even PIECES of the furnace. But, according to sources,, there is just a big old tree there now.. No archaeology.. All based on ethno-verbal evidence.
Click to expand...

Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.


----------



## Asclepias

ShootSpeeders said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I know you would like to think Africans were over there doing nothing for a million years while whites had all these great kingdoms and advancements but that is simply not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened ??   If blacks used to be great, why are they such failures now?
Click to expand...

Who told you they were failures now? Youre still welcome to take up that challenge I gave you but you wont because you know I am your intellectual superior right?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> This terrorist Egyptian scumbag was also Black?
> 
> Gameel Al-Batouti - Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its possible he has a significant dose of African blood. All ME people do since the indigenous people from that area were Black.   Anwar Sadat (former Egyptian President) had a lot of African DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does this sadistic Egyptian cannibal.
> 
> Omaima Nelson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White women have been doing this for a long time
> 
> *The Gruesome Case of the Papin Sisters*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He knows that. Hes white and he knows how savage and cannibalistic his people are.  He is just trying to deflect off the mountain of evidence that the Egyptians were Black.  However those europeans are known cannibals. Thats were the legend of Dracula came from. Cannibalism.  Here is a picture of the inbred fucker chowing down on some hapless victims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> African Pygmies Are Being Eaten Out Of Existence
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its possible he has a significant dose of African blood. All ME people do since the indigenous people from that area were Black.   Anwar Sadat (former Egyptian President) had a lot of African DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does this sadistic Egyptian cannibal.
> 
> Omaima Nelson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. She looks like she is chalk full of African DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Egyptians are mixed, but today, and in Ancient Egyptians the main DNA type in Egypt has been Mediterranean, which in it's self falls between Europeans, and Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been mis educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have for that?
> I've already posted some detailed DNA studies which would cast doubt on Egyptians ever being real Black Negroids.
Click to expand...

I just caught you in a lie. They didnt say they were Mediterranean they said their DNA more closely resembled people that were from the Levant.  We already know what that means since those guys were Black as well.

http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017...mies-didn-t-have-any-dna-left-they-were-wrong

*"They discovered that ancient Egyptians closely resembled ancient and modern Near Eastern populations, especially those in the Levant."
*
That pretty much proves my claim that the people that first settled Canaan (Levant) were Blacks.

However the researchers themselves put the brakes on your study when they said this....

DNA history of Egypt - Wikipedia
*
"The researchers cautioned that the affinities of the examined ancient Egyptian specimens may not be representative of those of all ancient Egyptians since they were from a single archaeological site."
*
Either way you loose. 

 Meanwhile....

DNA Evidence On Egyptian Pharaohs: Ramses III A Sub-Saharan African Black | Humans Are Free

"A study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."


----------



## Dale Smith

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there are artifacts to support this. I know you would like to think Africans were over there doing nothing for a million years while whites had all these great kingdoms and advancements but that is simply not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me some Haya people relics from Tanzania from even 1000 years ago. . I can't find them. The original link that Asclepias posted had one book from the 1980s as a source.
> 
> You can find pictures of almost every relic on the web.  Knock yourself out. "Apparently there are artifacts" just tweaks a half dozen questions from people who CARE to know about this. Do you CARE? Or are U just indiscriminately consuming internet stuff without curiousity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just looked and saw a picture of the furnace on the internet. No one has to prove anything to you. You arent Black.  If you really want to seem them use google and click on the images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen HAND DRAWINGS of "the furnace"..  You would think that if it was extensively researched there would be excavations and artifacts and maybe even PIECES of the furnace. But, according to sources,, there is just a big old tree there now.. No archaeology.. All based on ethno-verbal evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
Click to expand...


Racism is just another tactic to divide people and instead of highlighting all the things we actually have in common, the controllers use the tint of our skin to create division among us. I know black folks that are incredibly intelligent and way smarter than I am and some that are not,. I know some white folks that are smarter than me and some that are not, etc, etc.... but we all have the potential to bring something to the table that makes a difference in a good way. I have friends of every skin tint that I couldn't love or care for more even if we were blood kin.

Just to throw this out there? I have never been stabbed in the back or thrown under the bus by anyone other than those that share my skin tint color.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> This terrorist Egyptian scumbag was also Black?
> 
> Gameel Al-Batouti - Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its possible he has a significant dose of African blood. All ME people do since the indigenous people from that area were Black.   Anwar Sadat (former Egyptian President) had a lot of African DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does this sadistic Egyptian cannibal.
> 
> Omaima Nelson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. She looks like she is chalk full of African DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Egyptians are mixed, but today, and in Ancient Egyptians the main DNA type in Egypt has been Mediterranean, which in it's self falls between Europeans, and Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been mis educated.
Click to expand...

He also resorts to lying when under pressure.


----------



## Vastator

Dale Smith said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there are artifacts to support this. I know you would like to think Africans were over there doing nothing for a million years while whites had all these great kingdoms and advancements but that is simply not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me some Haya people relics from Tanzania from even 1000 years ago. . I can't find them. The original link that Asclepias posted had one book from the 1980s as a source.
> 
> You can find pictures of almost every relic on the web.  Knock yourself out. "Apparently there are artifacts" just tweaks a half dozen questions from people who CARE to know about this. Do you CARE? Or are U just indiscriminately consuming internet stuff without curiousity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just looked and saw a picture of the furnace on the internet. No one has to prove anything to you. You arent Black.  If you really want to seem them use google and click on the images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen HAND DRAWINGS of "the furnace"..  You would think that if it was extensively researched there would be excavations and artifacts and maybe even PIECES of the furnace. But, according to sources,, there is just a big old tree there now.. No archaeology.. All based on ethno-verbal evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have friends of every skin tint that I couldn't love or care for more even if we were blood kin.
Click to expand...

You have some very serious loyalty issues.


----------



## Dale Smith

Vastator said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me some Haya people relics from Tanzania from even 1000 years ago. . I can't find them. The original link that Asclepias posted had one book from the 1980s as a source.
> 
> You can find pictures of almost every relic on the web.  Knock yourself out. "Apparently there are artifacts" just tweaks a half dozen questions from people who CARE to know about this. Do you CARE? Or are U just indiscriminately consuming internet stuff without curiousity?
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked and saw a picture of the furnace on the internet. No one has to prove anything to you. You arent Black.  If you really want to seem them use google and click on the images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen HAND DRAWINGS of "the furnace"..  You would think that if it was extensively researched there would be excavations and artifacts and maybe even PIECES of the furnace. But, according to sources,, there is just a big old tree there now.. No archaeology.. All based on ethno-verbal evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have friends of every skin tint that I couldn't love or care for more even if we were blood kin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have some very serious loyalty issues.
Click to expand...



How so? You think I should be loyal to white people only???? Including the commie faction that are white? Don't worry about me because my feet are on solid ground.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

IM2 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberia, Haiti, etc. Blacks know they suck left to their own. They even sold each other into slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly how things are. But hey, it's your delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberia is sh** -- Check
> Haiti is sh** (after killing the whites) -- Check
> Blacks lucratively sold other blacks into slavery -- Check
> 
> I'd say pretty "exactly" and that you can shove that "delusion" up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I checked all that long ago, And that's why I say you are a delusional fruitcake.
Click to expand...


You checked nothing and/or lie. STFU


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there are artifacts to support this. I know you would like to think Africans were over there doing nothing for a million years while whites had all these great kingdoms and advancements but that is simply not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me some Haya people relics from Tanzania from even 1000 years ago. . I can't find them. The original link that Asclepias posted had one book from the 1980s as a source.
> 
> You can find pictures of almost every relic on the web.  Knock yourself out. "Apparently there are artifacts" just tweaks a half dozen questions from people who CARE to know about this. Do you CARE? Or are U just indiscriminately consuming internet stuff without curiousity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just looked and saw a picture of the furnace on the internet. No one has to prove anything to you. You arent Black.  If you really want to seem them use google and click on the images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen HAND DRAWINGS of "the furnace"..  You would think that if it was extensively researched there would be excavations and artifacts and maybe even PIECES of the furnace. But, according to sources,, there is just a big old tree there now.. No archaeology.. All based on ethno-verbal evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
Click to expand...


Aw STFU -- my bet is ALL of the research seems to be done at Brown University by 2 guys. And my bet is -- they're probably white.   Could be wrong. Now you just sound bitter and angry. Which might be your normal state. ALL of the Tanzanian history record is just RACIST.. And there's NO evidence because it was never valuable to "white people"..   Listen to yourself..  Go dig under that tree where the "wise men" said the kiln was. Don't blame Whitey or the internet for lack of a single PHYSICAL piece of evidence. 

What the hell is wrong with the Haya people. Ain't they got shovels and little wisk brooms?


----------



## Vastator

Dale Smith said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked and saw a picture of the furnace on the internet. No one has to prove anything to you. You arent Black.  If you really want to seem them use google and click on the images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen HAND DRAWINGS of "the furnace"..  You would think that if it was extensively researched there would be excavations and artifacts and maybe even PIECES of the furnace. But, according to sources,, there is just a big old tree there now.. No archaeology.. All based on ethno-verbal evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have friends of every skin tint that I couldn't love or care for more even if we were blood kin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have some very serious loyalty issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How so? You think I should be loyal to white people only???? Including the commie faction that are white? Don't worry about me because my feet are on solid ground.
Click to expand...

I guess I’m an oddball; because for me... family comes first, and nothing can equal that bond.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does this sadistic Egyptian cannibal.
> 
> Omaima Nelson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. She looks like she is chalk full of African DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Egyptians are mixed, but today, and in Ancient Egyptians the main DNA type in Egypt has been Mediterranean, which in it's self falls between Europeans, and Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been mis educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have for that?
> I've already posted some detailed DNA studies which would cast doubt on Egyptians ever being real Black Negroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just caught you in a lie. They didnt say they were Mediterranean they said their DNA more closely resembled people that were from the Levant.  We already know what that means since those guys were Black as well.
> 
> http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017...mies-didn-t-have-any-dna-left-they-were-wrong
> 
> *"They discovered that ancient Egyptians closely resembled ancient and modern Near Eastern populations, especially those in the Levant."
> *
> That pretty much proves my claim that the people that first settled Canaan (Levant) were Blacks.
> 
> However the researchers themselves put the brakes on your study when they said this....
> 
> DNA history of Egypt - Wikipedia
> *
> "The researchers cautioned that the affinities of the examined ancient Egyptian specimens may not be representative of those of all ancient Egyptians since they were from a single archaeological site."
> *
> Either way you loose.
> 
> Meanwhile....
> 
> DNA Evidence On Egyptian Pharaohs: Ramses III A Sub-Saharan African Black | Humans Are Free
> 
> "A study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
Click to expand...


People from the Levant are Mediterranean's.

Levantine people were never Black Negroid.

I don't know how you could possibly think that a DNA study confirming that Ancient Egyptians were closest genetically the Levant, means the Levant was Black?

Modern Egyptians are overwhelmingly not Black.

You use Muhammad Anwar el-Sadat as an example, and fail to mention he's part Sudanese.

Besides, Muhammad Anwar el-Sadat passes no more Black than Obama the Mulatto.

You're really losing it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Dale Smith said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there are artifacts to support this. I know you would like to think Africans were over there doing nothing for a million years while whites had all these great kingdoms and advancements but that is simply not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me some Haya people relics from Tanzania from even 1000 years ago. . I can't find them. The original link that Asclepias posted had one book from the 1980s as a source.
> 
> You can find pictures of almost every relic on the web.  Knock yourself out. "Apparently there are artifacts" just tweaks a half dozen questions from people who CARE to know about this. Do you CARE? Or are U just indiscriminately consuming internet stuff without curiousity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just looked and saw a picture of the furnace on the internet. No one has to prove anything to you. You arent Black.  If you really want to seem them use google and click on the images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen HAND DRAWINGS of "the furnace"..  You would think that if it was extensively researched there would be excavations and artifacts and maybe even PIECES of the furnace. But, according to sources,, there is just a big old tree there now.. No archaeology.. All based on ethno-verbal evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is just another tactic to divide people and instead of highlighting all the things we actually have in common, the controllers use the tint of our skin to create division among us. I know black folks that are incredibly intelligent and way smarter than I am and some that are not,. I know some white folks that are smarter than me and some that are not, etc, etc.... but we all have the potential to bring something to the table that makes a difference in a good way. I have friends of every skin tint that I couldn't love or care for more even if we were blood kin.
> 
> Just to throw this out there? I have never been stabbed in the back or thrown under the bus by anyone other than those that share my skin tint color.
Click to expand...


So, why have the elite spent decades trying to brainwash the masses into an anti-Racist direction?

What like 99% of elite institutions are anti-Racist leaning?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does this sadistic Egyptian cannibal.
> 
> Omaima Nelson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. She looks like she is chalk full of African DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Egyptians are mixed, but today, and in Ancient Egyptians the main DNA type in Egypt has been Mediterranean, which in it's self falls between Europeans, and Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been mis educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have for that?
> I've already posted some detailed DNA studies which would cast doubt on Egyptians ever being real Black Negroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
Click to expand...


That's just a haplogroup study, not the more accurate autosomal DNA.

If we go by Haplogroups alone, then Hitler would find his DNA as most common in North, and East Africans.
Care to field that one?


----------



## Vastator

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. She looks like she is chalk full of African DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Egyptians are mixed, but today, and in Ancient Egyptians the main DNA type in Egypt has been Mediterranean, which in it's self falls between Europeans, and Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been mis educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have for that?
> I've already posted some detailed DNA studies which would cast doubt on Egyptians ever being real Black Negroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just a haplogroup study, not the more accurate autosomal DNA.
> 
> If we go by Haplogroups alone, then Hitler would find his DNA as most common in North, and East Africans.
> Care to field that one?
Click to expand...

Cuz hitler was a Negro!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its possible he has a significant dose of African blood. All ME people do since the indigenous people from that area were Black.   Anwar Sadat (former Egyptian President) had a lot of African DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does this sadistic Egyptian cannibal.
> 
> Omaima Nelson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White women have been doing this for a long time
> 
> *The Gruesome Case of the Papin Sisters*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He knows that. Hes white and he knows how savage and cannibalistic his people are.  He is just trying to deflect off the mountain of evidence that the Egyptians were Black.  However those europeans are known cannibals. Thats were the legend of Dracula came from. Cannibalism.  Here is a picture of the inbred fucker chowing down on some hapless victims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> African Pygmies Are Being Eaten Out Of Existence
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> This terrorist Egyptian scumbag was also Black?
> 
> Gameel Al-Batouti - Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its possible he has a significant dose of African blood. All ME people do since the indigenous people from that area were Black.   Anwar Sadat (former Egyptian President) had a lot of African DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does this sadistic Egyptian cannibal.
> 
> Omaima Nelson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. She looks like she is chalk full of African DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Egyptians are mixed, but today, and in Ancient Egyptians the main DNA type in Egypt has been Mediterranean, which in it's self falls between Europeans, and Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they're mixed today. Are you saying Mediterraneans are Black?  If they were Mediterranean why did they paint so many scenes of them being Black? Why are so many statues Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the hell would they depict themselves as Black if they were not Black?
Click to expand...


Mediterraean, a  brown, or tan people with a big nose. who represent a sub-race of Caucasoiid that centers in the Near-East, and expands into Northern Africa, Southern Europe, and parts of South Asia.


----------



## irosie91

as opposed to RED NOSED Pollack drunks----vomiting blood


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> as opposed to RED NOSED Pollack drunks----vomiting blood



Mediterranean's are horrendous, a group of terrorist, greedy swines.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as opposed to RED NOSED Pollack drunks----vomiting blood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mediterranean's are horrendous, a group of terrorist, greedy swines.
Click to expand...


even the French?     Chopin and the Curies LOVED FRANCE


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as opposed to RED NOSED Pollack drunks----vomiting blood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mediterranean's are horrendous, a group of terrorist, greedy swines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> even the French?     Chopin and the Curies LOVED FRANCE
Click to expand...


The French are too Liberal for my taste.

Napoleon was very Mediterranean, having come from Corsican Italian family, and baring E1b1b haplogroup.

However, most French are only kind of Mediterranean.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as opposed to RED NOSED Pollack drunks----vomiting blood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mediterranean's are horrendous, a group of terrorist, greedy swines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> even the French?     Chopin and the Curies LOVED FRANCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The French are too Liberal for my taste.
> 
> Napoleon was very Mediterranean, having come from Corsican Italian family, and baring E1b1b haplogroup.
> 
> However, most French are only kind of Mediterranean.
Click to expand...


oh-----how nice of you to accept the French for the sake of  Madame Curie


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the king of citing fake history. There is no sub saharan continent. The Sahara is a desert and in fact the Sahara desert has not always been.
> 
> Sahara Went from Green to Desert in a Flash
> 
> How Earth´s Orbital Shift Shaped the Sahara - Astrobiology Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Africa's first major, if not first ever Human group to settle there were Taforalt-Afalou a Cro Magnon type, not a Negroid type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep presenting things as if the white people that made up these labels are relevant. I already told you they can talk until they are blue in the face and I will disregard their claims simply because they arent intelligent enough to establish any credibility. Africans know who they are and what they did. Time you accept that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've claimed Greeks aren't White, despite living in Europe.
> So, why can't we say that the Moors weren't Black, despite living in Africa?
> 
> Truth is Greeks, and Moors are not all that far removed from one another, both are Mediterranean people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Greeks werent white. I said they called whites savages and cowards. Obviously Greeks are mixed as some of them were Black.  You fail yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Greeks are mixed?
> So, you're admitting they're not really Whites, huh?
> So, what's all the kicking, and screaming about?
Click to expand...

When does black become white and white become black?


----------



## Coyote

When people become obsessed with genetics, racial purity and superiority...and judge people on that basis, I get this awful feeling of dejas vous.

It is repulsive.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Africa's first major, if not first ever Human group to settle there were Taforalt-Afalou a Cro Magnon type, not a Negroid type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep presenting things as if the white people that made up these labels are relevant. I already told you they can talk until they are blue in the face and I will disregard their claims simply because they arent intelligent enough to establish any credibility. Africans know who they are and what they did. Time you accept that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've claimed Greeks aren't White, despite living in Europe.
> So, why can't we say that the Moors weren't Black, despite living in Africa?
> 
> Truth is Greeks, and Moors are not all that far removed from one another, both are Mediterranean people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Greeks werent white. I said they called whites savages and cowards. Obviously Greeks are mixed as some of them were Black.  You fail yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Greeks are mixed?
> So, you're admitting they're not really Whites, huh?
> So, what's all the kicking, and screaming about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When does black become white and white become black?
Click to expand...


you don't know?     white becomes black----when you slip a gleaming white tee shirt over the head of your six year old
boy-----and he, then,   goes out TO PLAY.     Black becomes white when you sort the laundry by color-------grab the "whites"  by the armful and STUFF the mass into the washer----and, hoping to make the resulting undies GLEAMING WHITE-----pour a cup of bleach into the bleach dispenser-----
at the end of the cycle you end up with--------a mottled---black, gray, tan, white  SOCK----and some streaks of  'GOD-ONLY-KNOWS-what color-----on your fave white blouse


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> When people become obsessed with genetics, racial purity and superiority...and judge people on that basis, I get this awful feeling of dejas vous.
> 
> It is repulsive.



its is a reaction of the AUTONOMIC NERVOUS SYSTEM called 
"nausea"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> When people become obsessed with genetics, racial purity and superiority...and judge people on that basis, I get this awful feeling of dejas vous.
> 
> It is repulsive.



Well, considering that a cause of racism is Oxytocin, the love hormone, which also causes cuddles, love, generosity,  honesty, and which low levels are found in Sociopathy, Psychopathy, and Schizophrenia.

Considering that the Amygdala causes hierarchy, Conservatism, and racial disdain, and that a weaker Amygdala is linked to also Sociopathy, Psychopathy, and Schizophrenia.

Then you tell me who's the bad people?


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there are artifacts to support this. I know you would like to think Africans were over there doing nothing for a million years while whites had all these great kingdoms and advancements but that is simply not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me some Haya people relics from Tanzania from even 1000 years ago. . I can't find them. The original link that Asclepias posted had one book from the 1980s as a source.
> 
> You can find pictures of almost every relic on the web.  Knock yourself out. "Apparently there are artifacts" just tweaks a half dozen questions from people who CARE to know about this. Do you CARE? Or are U just indiscriminately consuming internet stuff without curiousity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just looked and saw a picture of the furnace on the internet. No one has to prove anything to you. You arent Black.  If you really want to seem them use google and click on the images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen HAND DRAWINGS of "the furnace"..  You would think that if it was extensively researched there would be excavations and artifacts and maybe even PIECES of the furnace. But, according to sources,, there is just a big old tree there now.. No archaeology.. All based on ethno-verbal evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw STFU -- my bet is ALL of the research seems to be done at Brown University by 2 guys. And my bet is -- they're probably white.   Could be wrong. Now you just sound bitter and angry. Which might be your normal state. ALL of the Tanzanian history record is just RACIST.. And there's NO evidence because it was never valuable to "white people"..   Listen to yourself..  Go dig under that tree where the "wise men" said the kiln was. Don't blame Whitey or the internet for lack of a single PHYSICAL piece of evidence.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with the Haya people. Ain't they got shovels and little wisk brooms?
Click to expand...

You STFU. I didnt ask for your conjecture. I just told you what I thought.  You see we Africans dont need to prove anything to you whites. You need to prove to us you can survive without us.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. She looks like she is chalk full of African DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Egyptians are mixed, but today, and in Ancient Egyptians the main DNA type in Egypt has been Mediterranean, which in it's self falls between Europeans, and Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been mis educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have for that?
> I've already posted some detailed DNA studies which would cast doubt on Egyptians ever being real Black Negroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just caught you in a lie. They didnt say they were Mediterranean they said their DNA more closely resembled people that were from the Levant.  We already know what that means since those guys were Black as well.
> 
> http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017...mies-didn-t-have-any-dna-left-they-were-wrong
> 
> *"They discovered that ancient Egyptians closely resembled ancient and modern Near Eastern populations, especially those in the Levant."
> *
> That pretty much proves my claim that the people that first settled Canaan (Levant) were Blacks.
> 
> However the researchers themselves put the brakes on your study when they said this....
> 
> DNA history of Egypt - Wikipedia
> *
> "The researchers cautioned that the affinities of the examined ancient Egyptian specimens may not be representative of those of all ancient Egyptians since they were from a single archaeological site."
> *
> Either way you loose.
> 
> Meanwhile....
> 
> DNA Evidence On Egyptian Pharaohs: Ramses III A Sub-Saharan African Black | Humans Are Free
> 
> "A study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People from the Levant are Mediterranean's.
> 
> Levantine people were never Black Negroid.
> 
> I don't know how you could possibly think that a DNA study confirming that Ancient Egyptians were closest genetically the Levant, means the Levant was Black?
> 
> Modern Egyptians are overwhelmingly not Black.
> 
> You use Muhammad Anwar el-Sadat as an example, and fail to mention he's part Sudanese.
> 
> Besides, Muhammad Anwar el-Sadat passes no more Black than Obama the Mulatto.
> 
> You're really losing it.
Click to expand...

Wrong again. The Levant is the area that defines the middle east. The bible lays out for you in clear detail the people that founded those areas. It tells you that they were Black. If thats not enough the people of Sumer said themselves what they were Black as did the Egyptians.  I lend no credibility nor relevance to terms made up by inferior whites. Negroid is nothing to me. I use the term Black. If that bothers you then tough.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there are artifacts to support this. I know you would like to think Africans were over there doing nothing for a million years while whites had all these great kingdoms and advancements but that is simply not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me some Haya people relics from Tanzania from even 1000 years ago. . I can't find them. The original link that Asclepias posted had one book from the 1980s as a source.
> 
> You can find pictures of almost every relic on the web.  Knock yourself out. "Apparently there are artifacts" just tweaks a half dozen questions from people who CARE to know about this. Do you CARE? Or are U just indiscriminately consuming internet stuff without curiousity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just looked and saw a picture of the furnace on the internet. No one has to prove anything to you. You arent Black.  If you really want to seem them use google and click on the images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen HAND DRAWINGS of "the furnace"..  You would think that if it was extensively researched there would be excavations and artifacts and maybe even PIECES of the furnace. But, according to sources,, there is just a big old tree there now.. No archaeology.. All based on ethno-verbal evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw STFU -- my bet is ALL of the research seems to be done at Brown University by 2 guys. And my bet is -- they're probably white.   Could be wrong. Now you just sound bitter and angry. Which might be your normal state. ALL of the Tanzanian history record is just RACIST.. And there's NO evidence because it was never valuable to "white people"..   Listen to yourself..  Go dig under that tree where the "wise men" said the kiln was. Don't blame Whitey or the internet for lack of a single PHYSICAL piece of evidence.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with the Haya people. Ain't they got shovels and little wisk brooms?
Click to expand...


I'm afraid it's the truth flacaltenn. You might not want to bet. Plenty of evidence exists supporting hat you have been shown. But if we shown you it's from African scholars you want to discount  it like whites are the only ones who define what facts are. They aren't. Learn that. As quickly as possible.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. She looks like she is chalk full of African DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Egyptians are mixed, but today, and in Ancient Egyptians the main DNA type in Egypt has been Mediterranean, which in it's self falls between Europeans, and Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been mis educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have for that?
> I've already posted some detailed DNA studies which would cast doubt on Egyptians ever being real Black Negroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just a haplogroup study, not the more accurate autosomal DNA.
> 
> If we go by Haplogroups alone, then Hitler would find his DNA as most common in North, and East Africans.
> Care to field that one?
Click to expand...

Well the haplogroup study and the autosomal testing both say the same thing. Gotcha! 

http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf

"Among present day world populations, Ramesses III’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in
the African Great Lakes region, where it is approximately 335.1 times as frequent as in the world as a
whole (see Table 1 and Figure 2). Unknown Man E’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in the
Southern Africa region, where it is approximately 134.6 times as frequent as in the world as whole (see
Table 1 and Figure 3). *Both autosomal STR profiles are also found in the Levantine region that includes
populations of present day Egypt, but are substantially more frequent in regions of Sub-Saharan Africa.*"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Egyptians are mixed, but today, and in Ancient Egyptians the main DNA type in Egypt has been Mediterranean, which in it's self falls between Europeans, and Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have been mis educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have for that?
> I've already posted some detailed DNA studies which would cast doubt on Egyptians ever being real Black Negroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just caught you in a lie. They didnt say they were Mediterranean they said their DNA more closely resembled people that were from the Levant.  We already know what that means since those guys were Black as well.
> 
> http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017...mies-didn-t-have-any-dna-left-they-were-wrong
> 
> *"They discovered that ancient Egyptians closely resembled ancient and modern Near Eastern populations, especially those in the Levant."
> *
> That pretty much proves my claim that the people that first settled Canaan (Levant) were Blacks.
> 
> However the researchers themselves put the brakes on your study when they said this....
> 
> DNA history of Egypt - Wikipedia
> *
> "The researchers cautioned that the affinities of the examined ancient Egyptian specimens may not be representative of those of all ancient Egyptians since they were from a single archaeological site."
> *
> Either way you loose.
> 
> Meanwhile....
> 
> DNA Evidence On Egyptian Pharaohs: Ramses III A Sub-Saharan African Black | Humans Are Free
> 
> "A study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People from the Levant are Mediterranean's.
> 
> Levantine people were never Black Negroid.
> 
> I don't know how you could possibly think that a DNA study confirming that Ancient Egyptians were closest genetically the Levant, means the Levant was Black?
> 
> Modern Egyptians are overwhelmingly not Black.
> 
> You use Muhammad Anwar el-Sadat as an example, and fail to mention he's part Sudanese.
> 
> Besides, Muhammad Anwar el-Sadat passes no more Black than Obama the Mulatto.
> 
> You're really losing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again. The Levant is the area that defines the middle east. The bible lays out for you in clear detail the people that founded those areas. It tells you that they were Black. If thats not enough the people of Sumer said themselves what they were Black as did the Egyptians.  I lend no credibility nor relevance to terms made up by inferior whites. Negroid is nothing to me. I use the term Black. If that bothers you then tough.
Click to expand...


Haha, good joke, even if the Bible said such a thing, the Bible isn't such a good reference.

DNA evidence on the other hand is about as good as it gets.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Egyptians are mixed, but today, and in Ancient Egyptians the main DNA type in Egypt has been Mediterranean, which in it's self falls between Europeans, and Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have been mis educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have for that?
> I've already posted some detailed DNA studies which would cast doubt on Egyptians ever being real Black Negroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just a haplogroup study, not the more accurate autosomal DNA.
> 
> If we go by Haplogroups alone, then Hitler would find his DNA as most common in North, and East Africans.
> Care to field that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the haplogroup study and the autosomal testing both say the same thing. Gotcha!
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> "Among present day world populations, Ramesses III’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in
> the African Great Lakes region, where it is approximately 335.1 times as frequent as in the world as a
> whole (see Table 1 and Figure 2). Unknown Man E’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in the
> Southern Africa region, where it is approximately 134.6 times as frequent as in the world as whole (see
> Table 1 and Figure 3). *Both autosomal STR profiles are also found in the Levantine region that includes
> populations of present day Egypt, but are substantially more frequent in regions of Sub-Saharan Africa.*"
Click to expand...


Oh okay, the other study using 100's of samples used too few in it's sample size, so this one that just uses Ramses is the perfect sized sample size.

You don't even care about reality, you just care about getting yours at all cost.'

Very primitive, indeed.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been mis educated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have for that?
> I've already posted some detailed DNA studies which would cast doubt on Egyptians ever being real Black Negroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just a haplogroup study, not the more accurate autosomal DNA.
> 
> If we go by Haplogroups alone, then Hitler would find his DNA as most common in North, and East Africans.
> Care to field that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the haplogroup study and the autosomal testing both say the same thing. Gotcha!
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> "Among present day world populations, Ramesses III’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in
> the African Great Lakes region, where it is approximately 335.1 times as frequent as in the world as a
> whole (see Table 1 and Figure 2). Unknown Man E’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in the
> Southern Africa region, where it is approximately 134.6 times as frequent as in the world as whole (see
> Table 1 and Figure 3). *Both autosomal STR profiles are also found in the Levantine region that includes
> populations of present day Egypt, but are substantially more frequent in regions of Sub-Saharan Africa.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay, the other study using 100's of samples used too few in it's sample size, so this one that just uses Ramses is the perfect size sample size.
> 
> You don't even care about reality, you just care about getting yours at all cost.'
> 
> Very primitive, indeed.
Click to expand...


What's primitive is the old dead long lost lie of white supremacy. You keep trying to argue about how it exists.That makes you primitive.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have for that?
> I've already posted some detailed DNA studies which would cast doubt on Egyptians ever being real Black Negroids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just a haplogroup study, not the more accurate autosomal DNA.
> 
> If we go by Haplogroups alone, then Hitler would find his DNA as most common in North, and East Africans.
> Care to field that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the haplogroup study and the autosomal testing both say the same thing. Gotcha!
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> "Among present day world populations, Ramesses III’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in
> the African Great Lakes region, where it is approximately 335.1 times as frequent as in the world as a
> whole (see Table 1 and Figure 2). Unknown Man E’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in the
> Southern Africa region, where it is approximately 134.6 times as frequent as in the world as whole (see
> Table 1 and Figure 3). *Both autosomal STR profiles are also found in the Levantine region that includes
> populations of present day Egypt, but are substantially more frequent in regions of Sub-Saharan Africa.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay, the other study using 100's of samples used too few in it's sample size, so this one that just uses Ramses is the perfect size sample size.
> 
> You don't even care about reality, you just care about getting yours at all cost.'
> 
> Very primitive, indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's primitive is the old dead long lost lie of white supremacy. You keep trying to argue about how it exists.That makes you primitive.
Click to expand...


_I don't even like most "Whites"
Western Europeans are a bunch of  desperate anti-Racists, with a horrible history,  the Southern Europeans are  aggressive, touchy, unfriendly, and thuggish.
Russians seem to have a lot of insane Communists._

_
_


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just a haplogroup study, not the more accurate autosomal DNA.
> 
> If we go by Haplogroups alone, then Hitler would find his DNA as most common in North, and East Africans.
> Care to field that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the haplogroup study and the autosomal testing both say the same thing. Gotcha!
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> "Among present day world populations, Ramesses III’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in
> the African Great Lakes region, where it is approximately 335.1 times as frequent as in the world as a
> whole (see Table 1 and Figure 2). Unknown Man E’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in the
> Southern Africa region, where it is approximately 134.6 times as frequent as in the world as whole (see
> Table 1 and Figure 3). *Both autosomal STR profiles are also found in the Levantine region that includes
> populations of present day Egypt, but are substantially more frequent in regions of Sub-Saharan Africa.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay, the other study using 100's of samples used too few in it's sample size, so this one that just uses Ramses is the perfect size sample size.
> 
> You don't even care about reality, you just care about getting yours at all cost.'
> 
> Very primitive, indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's primitive is the old dead long lost lie of white supremacy. You keep trying to argue about how it exists.That makes you primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I don't even like most "Whites"
> Western Europeans are a bunch of  desperate anti-Racists, with a horrible history,  the Southern Europeans are touchy, unfriendly, and thuggish.
> Russians seem to have a lot of insane Communists._
Click to expand...


You are white.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just a haplogroup study, not the more accurate autosomal DNA.
> 
> If we go by Haplogroups alone, then Hitler would find his DNA as most common in North, and East Africans.
> Care to field that one?
> 
> 
> 
> Well the haplogroup study and the autosomal testing both say the same thing. Gotcha!
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> "Among present day world populations, Ramesses III’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in
> the African Great Lakes region, where it is approximately 335.1 times as frequent as in the world as a
> whole (see Table 1 and Figure 2). Unknown Man E’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in the
> Southern Africa region, where it is approximately 134.6 times as frequent as in the world as whole (see
> Table 1 and Figure 3). *Both autosomal STR profiles are also found in the Levantine region that includes
> populations of present day Egypt, but are substantially more frequent in regions of Sub-Saharan Africa.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay, the other study using 100's of samples used too few in it's sample size, so this one that just uses Ramses is the perfect size sample size.
> 
> You don't even care about reality, you just care about getting yours at all cost.'
> 
> Very primitive, indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's primitive is the old dead long lost lie of white supremacy. You keep trying to argue about how it exists.That makes you primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I don't even like most "Whites"
> Western Europeans are a bunch of  desperate anti-Racists, with a horrible history,  the Southern Europeans are touchy, unfriendly, and thuggish.
> Russians seem to have a lot of insane Communists._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are white.
Click to expand...


I like Poles, Czechs, Hungarians, and Slovaks the most.

Visegrad 4.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been mis educated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have for that?
> I've already posted some detailed DNA studies which would cast doubt on Egyptians ever being real Black Negroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just a haplogroup study, not the more accurate autosomal DNA.
> 
> If we go by Haplogroups alone, then Hitler would find his DNA as most common in North, and East Africans.
> Care to field that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the haplogroup study and the autosomal testing both say the same thing. Gotcha!
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> "Among present day world populations, Ramesses III’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in
> the African Great Lakes region, where it is approximately 335.1 times as frequent as in the world as a
> whole (see Table 1 and Figure 2). Unknown Man E’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in the
> Southern Africa region, where it is approximately 134.6 times as frequent as in the world as whole (see
> Table 1 and Figure 3). *Both autosomal STR profiles are also found in the Levantine region that includes
> populations of present day Egypt, but are substantially more frequent in regions of Sub-Saharan Africa.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay, the other study using 100's of samples used too few in it's sample size, so this one that just uses Ramses is the perfect sized sample size.
> 
> You don't even care about reality, you just care about getting yours at all cost.'
> 
> Very primitive, indeed.
Click to expand...

Thats correct. We are just determining one individual. Now you messed up though because I also found this one is regarding TUT and his relatives.

http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf

"Results indicated the autosomal STR profiles of the Amarna period mummies were most frequent
in modern populations in several parts of Africa. These results are based on the 8 STR markers for which
these pharaonic mummies have been tested, which allow a preliinary geographical analysis for these
individuals who lived in Egypt during the Amarna period of the 14th century BCE."


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its possible he has a significant dose of African blood. All ME people do since the indigenous people from that area were Black.   Anwar Sadat (former Egyptian President) had a lot of African DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does this sadistic Egyptian cannibal.
> 
> Omaima Nelson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. She looks like she is chalk full of African DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Egyptians are mixed, but today, and in Ancient Egyptians the main DNA type in Egypt has been Mediterranean, which in it's self falls between Europeans, and Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they're mixed today. Are you saying Mediterraneans are Black?  If they were Mediterranean why did they paint so many scenes of them being Black? Why are so many statues Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the hell would they depict themselves as Black if they were not Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mediterraean, a  brown, or tan people with a big nose. who represent a sub-race of Caucasoiid that centers in the Near-East, and expands into Northern Africa, Southern Europe, and parts of South Asia.
Click to expand...

Nope. These people are mixed with Black or lighter skinned Black people.  You never answered my question. Cat got your tongue?  Why would they make themselves Black if they werent?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have for that?
> I've already posted some detailed DNA studies which would cast doubt on Egyptians ever being real Black Negroids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just a haplogroup study, not the more accurate autosomal DNA.
> 
> If we go by Haplogroups alone, then Hitler would find his DNA as most common in North, and East Africans.
> Care to field that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the haplogroup study and the autosomal testing both say the same thing. Gotcha!
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> "Among present day world populations, Ramesses III’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in
> the African Great Lakes region, where it is approximately 335.1 times as frequent as in the world as a
> whole (see Table 1 and Figure 2). Unknown Man E’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in the
> Southern Africa region, where it is approximately 134.6 times as frequent as in the world as whole (see
> Table 1 and Figure 3). *Both autosomal STR profiles are also found in the Levantine region that includes
> populations of present day Egypt, but are substantially more frequent in regions of Sub-Saharan Africa.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay, the other study using 100's of samples used too few in it's sample size, so this one that just uses Ramses is the perfect sized sample size.
> 
> You don't even care about reality, you just care about getting yours at all cost.'
> 
> Very primitive, indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct. We are just determining one individual. Now you messed up though because I also found this one is regarding TUT and his relatives.
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf
> 
> "Results indicated the autosomal STR profiles of the Amarna period mummies were most frequent
> in modern populations in several parts of Africa. These results are based on the 8 STR markers for which
> these pharaonic mummies have been tested, which allow a preliinary geographical analysis for these
> individuals who lived in Egypt during the Amarna period of the 14th century BCE."
Click to expand...


Still not as big as the other study you dismissed as being too small.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just a haplogroup study, not the more accurate autosomal DNA.
> 
> If we go by Haplogroups alone, then Hitler would find his DNA as most common in North, and East Africans.
> Care to field that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the haplogroup study and the autosomal testing both say the same thing. Gotcha!
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> "Among present day world populations, Ramesses III’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in
> the African Great Lakes region, where it is approximately 335.1 times as frequent as in the world as a
> whole (see Table 1 and Figure 2). Unknown Man E’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in the
> Southern Africa region, where it is approximately 134.6 times as frequent as in the world as whole (see
> Table 1 and Figure 3). *Both autosomal STR profiles are also found in the Levantine region that includes
> populations of present day Egypt, but are substantially more frequent in regions of Sub-Saharan Africa.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay, the other study using 100's of samples used too few in it's sample size, so this one that just uses Ramses is the perfect sized sample size.
> 
> You don't even care about reality, you just care about getting yours at all cost.'
> 
> Very primitive, indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct. We are just determining one individual. Now you messed up though because I also found this one is regarding TUT and his relatives.
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf
> 
> "Results indicated the autosomal STR profiles of the Amarna period mummies were most frequent
> in modern populations in several parts of Africa. These results are based on the 8 STR markers for which
> these pharaonic mummies have been tested, which allow a preliinary geographical analysis for these
> individuals who lived in Egypt during the Amarna period of the 14th century BCE."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not as big as the other study you dismissed as being too small.
Click to expand...

They were studying only known individuals and never claimed the entire population was the same. They didnt have to have a sample size. The study you submitted trumpeted that the ancient egyptians were from the Levant (even though they backtracked and admitted that wasnt a fact). Since they did that we know your study is not credible. Its more of a marketing tool so whites can say they werent Black. So that leaves us with this question. Do you seriously believe the royal family was Black and everyone else wasnt?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just a haplogroup study, not the more accurate autosomal DNA.
> 
> If we go by Haplogroups alone, then Hitler would find his DNA as most common in North, and East Africans.
> Care to field that one?
> 
> 
> 
> Well the haplogroup study and the autosomal testing both say the same thing. Gotcha!
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> "Among present day world populations, Ramesses III’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in
> the African Great Lakes region, where it is approximately 335.1 times as frequent as in the world as a
> whole (see Table 1 and Figure 2). Unknown Man E’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in the
> Southern Africa region, where it is approximately 134.6 times as frequent as in the world as whole (see
> Table 1 and Figure 3). *Both autosomal STR profiles are also found in the Levantine region that includes
> populations of present day Egypt, but are substantially more frequent in regions of Sub-Saharan Africa.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay, the other study using 100's of samples used too few in it's sample size, so this one that just uses Ramses is the perfect sized sample size.
> 
> You don't even care about reality, you just care about getting yours at all cost.'
> 
> Very primitive, indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct. We are just determining one individual. Now you messed up though because I also found this one is regarding TUT and his relatives.
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf
> 
> "Results indicated the autosomal STR profiles of the Amarna period mummies were most frequent
> in modern populations in several parts of Africa. These results are based on the 8 STR markers for which
> these pharaonic mummies have been tested, which allow a preliinary geographical analysis for these
> individuals who lived in Egypt during the Amarna period of the 14th century BCE."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not as big as the other study you dismissed as being too small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were studying only known individuals and never claimed the entire population was the same. They didnt have to have a sample size. The study you submitted trumpeted that the ancient egyptians were from the Levant (even though they backtracked and admitted that wasnt a fact). Since they did that we know your study is not credible. Its more of a marketing tool so whites can say they werent Black. So that leaves us with this question. Do you seriously believe the royal family was Black and everyone else wasnt?
Click to expand...


The Egyptians were clearly mixed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Wasn't Tut R1b haplogroup like Western Europeans?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


>


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
Click to expand...



Hahaha, you can have that ugly thing.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, you can have that ugly thing.
Click to expand...

I already have that beautiful thing. Just showing the parallels still in evidence today between Black Africans and the Black Egyptians. I know it sucks for your inferiority complex but if you want to play the denial game I can post images all day long.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Wasn't Tut R1b haplogroup like Western Europeans?


Nope. Make my day. Please post it.   Please...


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me some Haya people relics from Tanzania from even 1000 years ago. . I can't find them. The original link that Asclepias posted had one book from the 1980s as a source.
> 
> You can find pictures of almost every relic on the web.  Knock yourself out. "Apparently there are artifacts" just tweaks a half dozen questions from people who CARE to know about this. Do you CARE? Or are U just indiscriminately consuming internet stuff without curiousity?
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked and saw a picture of the furnace on the internet. No one has to prove anything to you. You arent Black.  If you really want to seem them use google and click on the images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen HAND DRAWINGS of "the furnace"..  You would think that if it was extensively researched there would be excavations and artifacts and maybe even PIECES of the furnace. But, according to sources,, there is just a big old tree there now.. No archaeology.. All based on ethno-verbal evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw STFU -- my bet is ALL of the research seems to be done at Brown University by 2 guys. And my bet is -- they're probably white.   Could be wrong. Now you just sound bitter and angry. Which might be your normal state. ALL of the Tanzanian history record is just RACIST.. And there's NO evidence because it was never valuable to "white people"..   Listen to yourself..  Go dig under that tree where the "wise men" said the kiln was. Don't blame Whitey or the internet for lack of a single PHYSICAL piece of evidence.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with the Haya people. Ain't they got shovels and little wisk brooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You STFU. I didnt ask for your conjecture. I just told you *what I thought*.  You see we Africans dont need to prove anything to you whites. You need to prove to us you can survive without us.
Click to expand...

And if anyone needs a sample of what Asclepias thinks to determine the face value of what he says, just look in my signature.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the haplogroup study and the autosomal testing both say the same thing. Gotcha!
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> "Among present day world populations, Ramesses III’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in
> the African Great Lakes region, where it is approximately 335.1 times as frequent as in the world as a
> whole (see Table 1 and Figure 2). Unknown Man E’s autosomal STR profile is most frequent in the
> Southern Africa region, where it is approximately 134.6 times as frequent as in the world as whole (see
> Table 1 and Figure 3). *Both autosomal STR profiles are also found in the Levantine region that includes
> populations of present day Egypt, but are substantially more frequent in regions of Sub-Saharan Africa.*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay, the other study using 100's of samples used too few in it's sample size, so this one that just uses Ramses is the perfect sized sample size.
> 
> You don't even care about reality, you just care about getting yours at all cost.'
> 
> Very primitive, indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct. We are just determining one individual. Now you messed up though because I also found this one is regarding TUT and his relatives.
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf
> 
> "Results indicated the autosomal STR profiles of the Amarna period mummies were most frequent
> in modern populations in several parts of Africa. These results are based on the 8 STR markers for which
> these pharaonic mummies have been tested, which allow a preliinary geographical analysis for these
> individuals who lived in Egypt during the Amarna period of the 14th century BCE."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not as big as the other study you dismissed as being too small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were studying only known individuals and never claimed the entire population was the same. They didnt have to have a sample size. The study you submitted trumpeted that the ancient egyptians were from the Levant (even though they backtracked and admitted that wasnt a fact). Since they did that we know your study is not credible. Its more of a marketing tool so whites can say they werent Black. So that leaves us with this question. Do you seriously believe the royal family was Black and everyone else wasnt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Egyptians were clearly mixed.
Click to expand...

Some of them were clearly mixed. Hell I'm mixed but I am still Black though. Now again I ask why are they predominantly portrayed as Black?  Are you going to avoid my question forever?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay, the other study using 100's of samples used too few in it's sample size, so this one that just uses Ramses is the perfect sized sample size.
> 
> You don't even care about reality, you just care about getting yours at all cost.'
> 
> Very primitive, indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats correct. We are just determining one individual. Now you messed up though because I also found this one is regarding TUT and his relatives.
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf
> 
> "Results indicated the autosomal STR profiles of the Amarna period mummies were most frequent
> in modern populations in several parts of Africa. These results are based on the 8 STR markers for which
> these pharaonic mummies have been tested, which allow a preliinary geographical analysis for these
> individuals who lived in Egypt during the Amarna period of the 14th century BCE."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not as big as the other study you dismissed as being too small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were studying only known individuals and never claimed the entire population was the same. They didnt have to have a sample size. The study you submitted trumpeted that the ancient egyptians were from the Levant (even though they backtracked and admitted that wasnt a fact). Since they did that we know your study is not credible. Its more of a marketing tool so whites can say they werent Black. So that leaves us with this question. Do you seriously believe the royal family was Black and everyone else wasnt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Egyptians were clearly mixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of them were clearly mixed. Hell I'm mixed but I am still Black though. Now again I ask why are they predominantly portrayed as Black?  Are you going to avoid my question forever?
Click to expand...


You must need glasses if you think Egyptians predominantly portrayed themselves as Black.

Majority of these look brown, much like modern Egyptians.

Egyptian Art - Google Search


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

The Ancient Egyptian on the right looks White.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me some Haya people relics from Tanzania from even 1000 years ago. . I can't find them. The original link that Asclepias posted had one book from the 1980s as a source.
> 
> You can find pictures of almost every relic on the web.  Knock yourself out. "Apparently there are artifacts" just tweaks a half dozen questions from people who CARE to know about this. Do you CARE? Or are U just indiscriminately consuming internet stuff without curiousity?
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked and saw a picture of the furnace on the internet. No one has to prove anything to you. You arent Black.  If you really want to seem them use google and click on the images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen HAND DRAWINGS of "the furnace"..  You would think that if it was extensively researched there would be excavations and artifacts and maybe even PIECES of the furnace. But, according to sources,, there is just a big old tree there now.. No archaeology.. All based on ethno-verbal evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw STFU -- my bet is ALL of the research seems to be done at Brown University by 2 guys. And my bet is -- they're probably white.   Could be wrong. Now you just sound bitter and angry. Which might be your normal state. ALL of the Tanzanian history record is just RACIST.. And there's NO evidence because it was never valuable to "white people"..   Listen to yourself..  Go dig under that tree where the "wise men" said the kiln was. Don't blame Whitey or the internet for lack of a single PHYSICAL piece of evidence.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with the Haya people. Ain't they got shovels and little wisk brooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it's the truth flacaltenn. You might not want to bet. Plenty of evidence exists supporting hat you have been shown. But if we shown you it's from African scholars you want to discount  it like whites are the only ones who define what facts are. They aren't. Learn that. As quickly as possible.
Click to expand...


I've done more "learning:" on this than you probably have.  Traced the story to it's roots. Cannot find a single shred of HARD PHYSICAL archaeological evidence on the existence of that metal work.. Now would be time to educate. If you got it -- show it.  Otherwise, keep your racism and ad homs to yourself..


----------



## flacaltenn

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The Ancient Egyptian on the right looks White.



Gotta separate artistic license from evidentiary re-creation.  They LOOK Middle Eastern, but without knowing the context of those statues --- means nothing.

I believe the Egyptians Dynasties probably integrated heavily with lower Africa. Maybe started out that way. But ANY empire like that has legions of workers, soldiers, intellectuals from the far reaches of their empire and their trading sphere.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

flacaltenn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ancient Egyptian on the right looks White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta separate artistic license from evidentiary re-creation.  They LOOK Middle Eastern, but without knowing the context of those statues --- means nothing.
> 
> I believe the Egyptians Dynasties probably integrated heavily with lower Africa. Maybe started out that way. But ANY empire like that has legions of workers, soldiers, intellectuals from the far reaches of their empire and their trading sphere.
Click to expand...


Sure, a few White colored Egyptian depictions, and also a few Black colored Egyptian depictions wouldn't matter much, if most of them are Reddish - Brown.

That's kind of the point.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked and saw a picture of the furnace on the internet. No one has to prove anything to you. You arent Black.  If you really want to seem them use google and click on the images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen HAND DRAWINGS of "the furnace"..  You would think that if it was extensively researched there would be excavations and artifacts and maybe even PIECES of the furnace. But, according to sources,, there is just a big old tree there now.. No archaeology.. All based on ethno-verbal evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw STFU -- my bet is ALL of the research seems to be done at Brown University by 2 guys. And my bet is -- they're probably white.   Could be wrong. Now you just sound bitter and angry. Which might be your normal state. ALL of the Tanzanian history record is just RACIST.. And there's NO evidence because it was never valuable to "white people"..   Listen to yourself..  Go dig under that tree where the "wise men" said the kiln was. Don't blame Whitey or the internet for lack of a single PHYSICAL piece of evidence.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with the Haya people. Ain't they got shovels and little wisk brooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it's the truth flacaltenn. You might not want to bet. Plenty of evidence exists supporting hat you have been shown. But if we shown you it's from African scholars you want to discount  it like whites are the only ones who define what facts are. They aren't. Learn that. As quickly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done more "learning:" on this than you probably have.  Traced the story to it's roots. Cannot find a single shred of HARD PHYSICAL archaeological evidence on the existence of that metal work.. Now would be time to educate. If you got it -- show it.  Otherwise, keep your racism and ad homs to yourself..
Click to expand...


On overall black culture/history you have not. Nor have you do the work necessary to find out about metal work. It's just that simple. It gets old being called a racist by whites who think racism is us calling you out on your lies about Africa.





*Africa developed its own iron industry some 5,000 years ago,* according to a formidable new scientific work from UNESCO Publishing that challenges a lot of conventional thinking on the subject. Iron technology did not come to Africa from western Asia via Carthage or Merowe as was long thought, concludes "Aux origines de la métallurgie du fer en Afrique, Une ancienneté méconnue: Afrique de l'Ouest et Afrique centrale". *The theory that it was imported from somewhere else, which - the book points out - nicely fitted colonial prejudices, *does not stand up in the face of new scientific discoveries, including the probable existence of one or more centres of iron-working in west and central Africa and the Great Lakes area.

UNESCO -<b>IRON IN AFRICA: REVISING THE HISTORY </b>

Maybe you need to simply learn what you don't know.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ancient Egyptian on the right looks White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta separate artistic license from evidentiary re-creation.  They LOOK Middle Eastern, but without knowing the context of those statues --- means nothing.
> 
> I believe the Egyptians Dynasties probably integrated heavily with lower Africa. Maybe started out that way. But ANY empire like that has legions of workers, soldiers, intellectuals from the far reaches of their empire and their trading sphere.
Click to expand...


Again put down the colonial revision and just understand that the Egyptian dynasties were not what you guys want them to be.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats correct. We are just determining one individual. Now you messed up though because I also found this one is regarding TUT and his relatives.
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf
> 
> "Results indicated the autosomal STR profiles of the Amarna period mummies were most frequent
> in modern populations in several parts of Africa. These results are based on the 8 STR markers for which
> these pharaonic mummies have been tested, which allow a preliinary geographical analysis for these
> individuals who lived in Egypt during the Amarna period of the 14th century BCE."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not as big as the other study you dismissed as being too small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were studying only known individuals and never claimed the entire population was the same. They didnt have to have a sample size. The study you submitted trumpeted that the ancient egyptians were from the Levant (even though they backtracked and admitted that wasnt a fact). Since they did that we know your study is not credible. Its more of a marketing tool so whites can say they werent Black. So that leaves us with this question. Do you seriously believe the royal family was Black and everyone else wasnt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Egyptians were clearly mixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of them were clearly mixed. Hell I'm mixed but I am still Black though. Now again I ask why are they predominantly portrayed as Black?  Are you going to avoid my question forever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must need glasses if you think Egyptians predominantly portrayed themselves as Black.
> 
> Majority of these look brown, much like modern Egyptians.
> 
> Egyptian Art - Google Search
Click to expand...

Majority of Black americans are brown you dummy.  The Egyptians look just like us except most of the time they are darker.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The Ancient Egyptian on the right looks White.


 I'd be interested to see how many you can post without showing the same one.  I'm pretty sure, just like now, Black guys attracted women of different races to them.  I'm not saying there were no other races there. I am saying just like the bible says, the statues, the paintings, the Egyptians themselves said, that the vast majority of Egyptians were Black people.  Why would you call yourself Kmt if you werent Black?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ancient Egyptian on the right looks White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta separate artistic license from evidentiary re-creation.  They LOOK Middle Eastern, but without knowing the context of those statues --- means nothing.
> 
> I believe the Egyptians Dynasties probably integrated heavily with lower Africa. Maybe started out that way. But ANY empire like that has legions of workers, soldiers, intellectuals from the far reaches of their empire and their trading sphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, a few White colored Egyptian depictions, and also a few Black colored Egyptian depictions wouldn't matter much, if most of them are Reddish - Brown.
> 
> That's kind of the point.
Click to expand...

If thats your point you lose again. Most Black people are a reddish brown. Only the Nubians are truly the color Black. All the rest of us wish were that melanin rich.


----------



## Asclepias

These are the Nubians. Beautiful inky black skin.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen HAND DRAWINGS of "the furnace"..  You would think that if it was extensively researched there would be excavations and artifacts and maybe even PIECES of the furnace. But, according to sources,, there is just a big old tree there now.. No archaeology.. All based on ethno-verbal evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw STFU -- my bet is ALL of the research seems to be done at Brown University by 2 guys. And my bet is -- they're probably white.   Could be wrong. Now you just sound bitter and angry. Which might be your normal state. ALL of the Tanzanian history record is just RACIST.. And there's NO evidence because it was never valuable to "white people"..   Listen to yourself..  Go dig under that tree where the "wise men" said the kiln was. Don't blame Whitey or the internet for lack of a single PHYSICAL piece of evidence.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with the Haya people. Ain't they got shovels and little wisk brooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it's the truth flacaltenn. You might not want to bet. Plenty of evidence exists supporting hat you have been shown. But if we shown you it's from African scholars you want to discount  it like whites are the only ones who define what facts are. They aren't. Learn that. As quickly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done more "learning:" on this than you probably have.  Traced the story to it's roots. Cannot find a single shred of HARD PHYSICAL archaeological evidence on the existence of that metal work.. Now would be time to educate. If you got it -- show it.  Otherwise, keep your racism and ad homs to yourself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On overall black culture/history you have not. Nor have you do the work necessary to find out about metal work. It's just that simple. It gets old being called a racist by whites who think racism is us calling you out on your lies about Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Africa developed its own iron industry some 5,000 years ago,* according to a formidable new scientific work from UNESCO Publishing that challenges a lot of conventional thinking on the subject. Iron technology did not come to Africa from western Asia via Carthage or Merowe as was long thought, concludes "Aux origines de la métallurgie du fer en Afrique, Une ancienneté méconnue: Afrique de l'Ouest et Afrique centrale". *The theory that it was imported from somewhere else, which - the book points out - nicely fitted colonial prejudices, *does not stand up in the face of new scientific discoveries, including the probable existence of one or more centres of iron-working in west and central Africa and the Great Lakes area.
> 
> UNESCO -<b>IRON IN AFRICA: REVISING THE HISTORY </b>
> 
> Maybe you need to simply learn what you don't know.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen HAND DRAWINGS of "the furnace"..  You would think that if it was extensively researched there would be excavations and artifacts and maybe even PIECES of the furnace. But, according to sources,, there is just a big old tree there now.. No archaeology.. All based on ethno-verbal evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw STFU -- my bet is ALL of the research seems to be done at Brown University by 2 guys. And my bet is -- they're probably white.   Could be wrong. Now you just sound bitter and angry. Which might be your normal state. ALL of the Tanzanian history record is just RACIST.. And there's NO evidence because it was never valuable to "white people"..   Listen to yourself..  Go dig under that tree where the "wise men" said the kiln was. Don't blame Whitey or the internet for lack of a single PHYSICAL piece of evidence.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with the Haya people. Ain't they got shovels and little wisk brooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it's the truth flacaltenn. You might not want to bet. Plenty of evidence exists supporting hat you have been shown. But if we shown you it's from African scholars you want to
> But the facts speak for themselves. Tests on material excavated since the 1980s show that iron was worked at least as long ago as 1500 BC at Termit, in eastern Niger, while iron did not appear in Tunisia or Nubia before the 6th century BC. At Egaro, west of Termit, material has been dated earlier than 2500 BC, which makes African metalworking contemporary with that of the Middle East.
> 
> The roots of metallurgy in Africa go very deep. However, French archaeologist Gérard Quéchon cautions that "having roots does not mean they are deeper than those of others," that "it is not important whether African metallurgy is the newest or the oldest" and that if new discoveries "show iron came from somewhere else, this would not make Africa less or more virtuous."
> 
> it like whites are the only ones who define what facts are. They aren't. Learn that. As quickly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done more "learning:" on this than you probably have.  Traced the story to it's roots. Cannot find a single shred of HARD PHYSICAL archaeological evidence on the existence of that metal work.. Now would be time to educate. If you got it -- show it.  Otherwise, keep your racism and ad homs to yourself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On overall black culture/history you have not. Nor have you do the work necessary to find out about metal work. It's just that simple. It gets old being called a racist by whites who think racism is us calling you out on your lies about Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Africa developed its own iron industry some 5,000 years ago,* according to a formidable new scientific work from UNESCO Publishing that challenges a lot of conventional thinking on the subject. Iron technology did not come to Africa from western Asia via Carthage or Merowe as was long thought, concludes "Aux origines de la métallurgie du fer en Afrique, Une ancienneté méconnue: Afrique de l'Ouest et Afrique centrale". *The theory that it was imported from somewhere else, which - the book points out - nicely fitted colonial prejudices, *does not stand up in the face of new scientific discoveries, including the probable existence of one or more centres of iron-working in west and central Africa and the Great Lakes area.
> 
> UNESCO -<b>IRON IN AFRICA: REVISING THE HISTORY </b>
> 
> Maybe you need to simply learn what you don't know.
Click to expand...


I am. That's what I'm doing. That's why I'm on message boards. Not to quarrel -- but to LEARN. 

Did you read the UNESCO report?  It makes NO CLAIM that SubSaharan invention FED the world as Asclepsias declared. 



> But the facts speak for themselves. Tests on material excavated since the 1980s show that iron was worked at least as long ago as 1500 BC at Termit, in eastern Niger, while iron did not appear in Tunisia or Nubia before the 6th century BC. *At Egaro, west of Termit, material has been dated earlier than 2500 BC, which makes African metalworking contemporary with that of the Middle East. *
> 
> The roots of metallurgy in Africa go very deep. *However, French archaeologist Gérard Quéchon cautions that "having roots does not mean they are deeper than those of others," that "it is not important whether African metallurgy is the newest or the oldest" and that if new discoveries "show iron came from somewhere else, this would not make Africa less or more virtuous." *



This Gerard guy is the seminal source. And HIS work at Egaro has been widely criticized. Because the few iron relics they found were not analyzed and dated. The surrounding POTTERY was dated and assumed to be of the same date range when the ground they all came from was in a place where the "stratification" assumption does not clearly hold. 

*https://muse.jhu.edu/article/187874/pdf

A place named Egaro some 40 miles west of the Termit Massif has
yielded even earlier dates. Two potsherds found near iron objects on surface
sites were dated by calibration to 2900-2300 and 2520-1675 BCE.
This has been seen as confirmation that iron metallurgy in Niger goes
back deep into the second millennium BCE.112 However, Quéchon himself
cautioned that the finding “lacks the critical apparatus that would allow
it to be totally affirmative.”113
Quéchon’s data and conclusions on Termit have been widely accepted,
but a few specialists contend that his case is seriously flawed. The principal
criticism is that there is no real proof that the (reliably-)dated potsherds
found in association with metal objects or charcoal are contemporaneous
with them. Pottery making at Termit may indeed go back 7000
years. The sherds found with metal and fuel were apparently all recovered
from what archeologists call deflation surfaces. These are formed by
winds blowing away soil or sand and thereby mixing artifacts from different
periods. Normally archeologists rely on stratigraphy to determine
whether associated materials are contemporaneous, but in very arid regions
like Termit this is usually impossible, and Quéchon has produced
no stratigraphic evidence.

Critics charge that such assertions are insufficiently documented. Qué-
chon’s claim that iron objects were always found with the same range ofpottery types has to be taken on faith, they say, because he has not published
an adequate number of illustrations. Detailed drawings of the surface
material have not been forthcoming. David Killick challenges Qué-
chon’s claim that potsherd and charcoal dates from the same surface scatters
agree in convincing fashion. He says that “this is not at all obvious”
from the table presented, and instead finds some of the coupled datings
rather far apart.116
No archeometallurgist has ever accompanied Quéchon to Termit, and
Killick deplores the absence of any metallographic or chemical study of
the iron artifacts, which, he suggests, might have been made of meteoritic
iron rather than smelted metal.117 The recently developed technique that
can date iron directly, known as accelerator mass spectrometry (AMS),
seems not to have been tried.118
*
At best it seems that parallel development may have taken place there. And there is not solid evidence that SubSaharan developments in metallurgy were TRANSFERRED far from where they occurred.


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw STFU -- my bet is ALL of the research seems to be done at Brown University by 2 guys. And my bet is -- they're probably white.   Could be wrong. Now you just sound bitter and angry. Which might be your normal state. ALL of the Tanzanian history record is just RACIST.. And there's NO evidence because it was never valuable to "white people"..   Listen to yourself..  Go dig under that tree where the "wise men" said the kiln was. Don't blame Whitey or the internet for lack of a single PHYSICAL piece of evidence.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with the Haya people. Ain't they got shovels and little wisk brooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it's the truth flacaltenn. You might not want to bet. Plenty of evidence exists supporting hat you have been shown. But if we shown you it's from African scholars you want to discount  it like whites are the only ones who define what facts are. They aren't. Learn that. As quickly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done more "learning:" on this than you probably have.  Traced the story to it's roots. Cannot find a single shred of HARD PHYSICAL archaeological evidence on the existence of that metal work.. Now would be time to educate. If you got it -- show it.  Otherwise, keep your racism and ad homs to yourself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On overall black culture/history you have not. Nor have you do the work necessary to find out about metal work. It's just that simple. It gets old being called a racist by whites who think racism is us calling you out on your lies about Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Africa developed its own iron industry some 5,000 years ago,* according to a formidable new scientific work from UNESCO Publishing that challenges a lot of conventional thinking on the subject. Iron technology did not come to Africa from western Asia via Carthage or Merowe as was long thought, concludes "Aux origines de la métallurgie du fer en Afrique, Une ancienneté méconnue: Afrique de l'Ouest et Afrique centrale". *The theory that it was imported from somewhere else, which - the book points out - nicely fitted colonial prejudices, *does not stand up in the face of new scientific discoveries, including the probable existence of one or more centres of iron-working in west and central Africa and the Great Lakes area.
> 
> UNESCO -<b>IRON IN AFRICA: REVISING THE HISTORY </b>
> 
> Maybe you need to simply learn what you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw STFU -- my bet is ALL of the research seems to be done at Brown University by 2 guys. And my bet is -- they're probably white.   Could be wrong. Now you just sound bitter and angry. Which might be your normal state. ALL of the Tanzanian history record is just RACIST.. And there's NO evidence because it was never valuable to "white people"..   Listen to yourself..  Go dig under that tree where the "wise men" said the kiln was. Don't blame Whitey or the internet for lack of a single PHYSICAL piece of evidence.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with the Haya people. Ain't they got shovels and little wisk brooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it's the truth flacaltenn. You might not want to bet. Plenty of evidence exists supporting hat you have been shown. But if we shown you it's from African scholars you want to
> But the facts speak for themselves. Tests on material excavated since the 1980s show that iron was worked at least as long ago as 1500 BC at Termit, in eastern Niger, while iron did not appear in Tunisia or Nubia before the 6th century BC. At Egaro, west of Termit, material has been dated earlier than 2500 BC, which makes African metalworking contemporary with that of the Middle East.
> 
> The roots of metallurgy in Africa go very deep. However, French archaeologist Gérard Quéchon cautions that "having roots does not mean they are deeper than those of others," that "it is not important whether African metallurgy is the newest or the oldest" and that if new discoveries "show iron came from somewhere else, this would not make Africa less or more virtuous."
> 
> it like whites are the only ones who define what facts are. They aren't. Learn that. As quickly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done more "learning:" on this than you probably have.  Traced the story to it's roots. Cannot find a single shred of HARD PHYSICAL archaeological evidence on the existence of that metal work.. Now would be time to educate. If you got it -- show it.  Otherwise, keep your racism and ad homs to yourself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On overall black culture/history you have not. Nor have you do the work necessary to find out about metal work. It's just that simple. It gets old being called a racist by whites who think racism is us calling you out on your lies about Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Africa developed its own iron industry some 5,000 years ago,* according to a formidable new scientific work from UNESCO Publishing that challenges a lot of conventional thinking on the subject. Iron technology did not come to Africa from western Asia via Carthage or Merowe as was long thought, concludes "Aux origines de la métallurgie du fer en Afrique, Une ancienneté méconnue: Afrique de l'Ouest et Afrique centrale". *The theory that it was imported from somewhere else, which - the book points out - nicely fitted colonial prejudices, *does not stand up in the face of new scientific discoveries, including the probable existence of one or more centres of iron-working in west and central Africa and the Great Lakes area.
> 
> UNESCO -<b>IRON IN AFRICA: REVISING THE HISTORY </b>
> 
> Maybe you need to simply learn what you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am. That's what I'm doing. That's why I'm on message boards. Not to quarrel -- but to LEARN.
> 
> Did you read the UNESCO report?  It makes NO CLAIM that SubSaharan invention FED the world as Asclepsias declared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the facts speak for themselves. Tests on material excavated since the 1980s show that iron was worked at least as long ago as 1500 BC at Termit, in eastern Niger, while iron did not appear in Tunisia or Nubia before the 6th century BC. *At Egaro, west of Termit, material has been dated earlier than 2500 BC, which makes African metalworking contemporary with that of the Middle East. *
> 
> The roots of metallurgy in Africa go very deep. *However, French archaeologist Gérard Quéchon cautions that "having roots does not mean they are deeper than those of others," that "it is not important whether African metallurgy is the newest or the oldest" and that if new discoveries "show iron came from somewhere else, this would not make Africa less or more virtuous." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This Gerard guy is the seminal source. And HIS work at Egaro has been widely criticized. Because the few iron relics they found were not analyzed and dated. The surrounding POTTERY was dated and assumed to be of the same date range when the ground they all came from was in a place where the "stratification" assumption does not clearly hold.
> 
> *https://muse.jhu.edu/article/187874/pdf
> 
> A place named Egaro some 40 miles west of the Termit Massif has
> yielded even earlier dates. Two potsherds found near iron objects on surface
> sites were dated by calibration to 2900-2300 and 2520-1675 BCE.
> This has been seen as confirmation that iron metallurgy in Niger goes
> back deep into the second millennium BCE.112 However, Quéchon himself
> cautioned that the finding “lacks the critical apparatus that would allow
> it to be totally affirmative.”113
> Quéchon’s data and conclusions on Termit have been widely accepted,
> but a few specialists contend that his case is seriously flawed. The principal
> criticism is that there is no real proof that the (reliably-)dated potsherds
> found in association with metal objects or charcoal are contemporaneous
> with them. Pottery making at Termit may indeed go back 7000
> years. The sherds found with metal and fuel were apparently all recovered
> from what archeologists call deflation surfaces. These are formed by
> winds blowing away soil or sand and thereby mixing artifacts from different
> periods. Normally archeologists rely on stratigraphy to determine
> whether associated materials are contemporaneous, but in very arid regions
> like Termit this is usually impossible, and Quéchon has produced
> no stratigraphic evidence.
> 
> Critics charge that such assertions are insufficiently documented. Qué-
> chon’s claim that iron objects were always found with the same range ofpottery types has to be taken on faith, they say, because he has not published
> an adequate number of illustrations. Detailed drawings of the surface
> material have not been forthcoming. David Killick challenges Qué-
> chon’s claim that potsherd and charcoal dates from the same surface scatters
> agree in convincing fashion. He says that “this is not at all obvious”
> from the table presented, and instead finds some of the coupled datings
> rather far apart.116
> No archeometallurgist has ever accompanied Quéchon to Termit, and
> Killick deplores the absence of any metallographic or chemical study of
> the iron artifacts, which, he suggests, might have been made of meteoritic
> iron rather than smelted metal.117 The recently developed technique that
> can date iron directly, known as accelerator mass spectrometry (AMS),
> seems not to have been tried.118
> *
> At best it seems that parallel development may have taken place there. And there is not solid evidence that SubSaharan developments in metallurgy were TRANSFERRED far from where they occurred.
Click to expand...

Again iron is not the same as carbon steel. Its not hard to figure out if you truly want to learn.  Kinda obvious you are just in denial.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw STFU -- my bet is ALL of the research seems to be done at Brown University by 2 guys. And my bet is -- they're probably white.   Could be wrong. Now you just sound bitter and angry. Which might be your normal state. ALL of the Tanzanian history record is just RACIST.. And there's NO evidence because it was never valuable to "white people"..   Listen to yourself..  Go dig under that tree where the "wise men" said the kiln was. Don't blame Whitey or the internet for lack of a single PHYSICAL piece of evidence.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with the Haya people. Ain't they got shovels and little wisk brooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it's the truth flacaltenn. You might not want to bet. Plenty of evidence exists supporting hat you have been shown. But if we shown you it's from African scholars you want to discount  it like whites are the only ones who define what facts are. They aren't. Learn that. As quickly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done more "learning:" on this than you probably have.  Traced the story to it's roots. Cannot find a single shred of HARD PHYSICAL archaeological evidence on the existence of that metal work.. Now would be time to educate. If you got it -- show it.  Otherwise, keep your racism and ad homs to yourself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On overall black culture/history you have not. Nor have you do the work necessary to find out about metal work. It's just that simple. It gets old being called a racist by whites who think racism is us calling you out on your lies about Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Africa developed its own iron industry some 5,000 years ago,* according to a formidable new scientific work from UNESCO Publishing that challenges a lot of conventional thinking on the subject. Iron technology did not come to Africa from western Asia via Carthage or Merowe as was long thought, concludes "Aux origines de la métallurgie du fer en Afrique, Une ancienneté méconnue: Afrique de l'Ouest et Afrique centrale". *The theory that it was imported from somewhere else, which - the book points out - nicely fitted colonial prejudices, *does not stand up in the face of new scientific discoveries, including the probable existence of one or more centres of iron-working in west and central Africa and the Great Lakes area.
> 
> UNESCO -<b>IRON IN AFRICA: REVISING THE HISTORY </b>
> 
> Maybe you need to simply learn what you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw STFU -- my bet is ALL of the research seems to be done at Brown University by 2 guys. And my bet is -- they're probably white.   Could be wrong. Now you just sound bitter and angry. Which might be your normal state. ALL of the Tanzanian history record is just RACIST.. And there's NO evidence because it was never valuable to "white people"..   Listen to yourself..  Go dig under that tree where the "wise men" said the kiln was. Don't blame Whitey or the internet for lack of a single PHYSICAL piece of evidence.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with the Haya people. Ain't they got shovels and little wisk brooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it's the truth flacaltenn. You might not want to bet. Plenty of evidence exists supporting hat you have been shown. But if we shown you it's from African scholars you want to
> But the facts speak for themselves. Tests on material excavated since the 1980s show that iron was worked at least as long ago as 1500 BC at Termit, in eastern Niger, while iron did not appear in Tunisia or Nubia before the 6th century BC. At Egaro, west of Termit, material has been dated earlier than 2500 BC, which makes African metalworking contemporary with that of the Middle East.
> 
> The roots of metallurgy in Africa go very deep. However, French archaeologist Gérard Quéchon cautions that "having roots does not mean they are deeper than those of others," that "it is not important whether African metallurgy is the newest or the oldest" and that if new discoveries "show iron came from somewhere else, this would not make Africa less or more virtuous."
> 
> it like whites are the only ones who define what facts are. They aren't. Learn that. As quickly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done more "learning:" on this than you probably have.  Traced the story to it's roots. Cannot find a single shred of HARD PHYSICAL archaeological evidence on the existence of that metal work.. Now would be time to educate. If you got it -- show it.  Otherwise, keep your racism and ad homs to yourself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On overall black culture/history you have not. Nor have you do the work necessary to find out about metal work. It's just that simple. It gets old being called a racist by whites who think racism is us calling you out on your lies about Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Africa developed its own iron industry some 5,000 years ago,* according to a formidable new scientific work from UNESCO Publishing that challenges a lot of conventional thinking on the subject. Iron technology did not come to Africa from western Asia via Carthage or Merowe as was long thought, concludes "Aux origines de la métallurgie du fer en Afrique, Une ancienneté méconnue: Afrique de l'Ouest et Afrique centrale". *The theory that it was imported from somewhere else, which - the book points out - nicely fitted colonial prejudices, *does not stand up in the face of new scientific discoveries, including the probable existence of one or more centres of iron-working in west and central Africa and the Great Lakes area.
> 
> UNESCO -<b>IRON IN AFRICA: REVISING THE HISTORY </b>
> 
> Maybe you need to simply learn what you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am. That's what I'm doing. That's why I'm on message boards. Not to quarrel -- but to LEARN.
> 
> Did you read the UNESCO report?  It makes NO CLAIM that SubSaharan invention FED the world as Asclepsias declared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the facts speak for themselves. Tests on material excavated since the 1980s show that iron was worked at least as long ago as 1500 BC at Termit, in eastern Niger, while iron did not appear in Tunisia or Nubia before the 6th century BC. *At Egaro, west of Termit, material has been dated earlier than 2500 BC, which makes African metalworking contemporary with that of the Middle East. *
> 
> The roots of metallurgy in Africa go very deep. *However, French archaeologist Gérard Quéchon cautions that "having roots does not mean they are deeper than those of others," that "it is not important whether African metallurgy is the newest or the oldest" and that if new discoveries "show iron came from somewhere else, this would not make Africa less or more virtuous." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This Gerard guy is the seminal source. And HIS work at Egaro has been widely criticized. Because the few iron relics they found were not analyzed and dated. The surrounding POTTERY was dated and assumed to be of the same date range when the ground they all came from was in a place where the "stratification" assumption does not clearly hold.
> 
> *https://muse.jhu.edu/article/187874/pdf
> 
> A place named Egaro some 40 miles west of the Termit Massif has
> yielded even earlier dates. Two potsherds found near iron objects on surface
> sites were dated by calibration to 2900-2300 and 2520-1675 BCE.
> This has been seen as confirmation that iron metallurgy in Niger goes
> back deep into the second millennium BCE.112 However, Quéchon himself
> cautioned that the finding “lacks the critical apparatus that would allow
> it to be totally affirmative.”113
> Quéchon’s data and conclusions on Termit have been widely accepted,
> but a few specialists contend that his case is seriously flawed. The principal
> criticism is that there is no real proof that the (reliably-)dated potsherds
> found in association with metal objects or charcoal are contemporaneous
> with them. Pottery making at Termit may indeed go back 7000
> years. The sherds found with metal and fuel were apparently all recovered
> from what archeologists call deflation surfaces. These are formed by
> winds blowing away soil or sand and thereby mixing artifacts from different
> periods. Normally archeologists rely on stratigraphy to determine
> whether associated materials are contemporaneous, but in very arid regions
> like Termit this is usually impossible, and Quéchon has produced
> no stratigraphic evidence.
> 
> Critics charge that such assertions are insufficiently documented. Qué-
> chon’s claim that iron objects were always found with the same range ofpottery types has to be taken on faith, they say, because he has not published
> an adequate number of illustrations. Detailed drawings of the surface
> material have not been forthcoming. David Killick challenges Qué-
> chon’s claim that potsherd and charcoal dates from the same surface scatters
> agree in convincing fashion. He says that “this is not at all obvious”
> from the table presented, and instead finds some of the coupled datings
> rather far apart.116
> No archeometallurgist has ever accompanied Quéchon to Termit, and
> Killick deplores the absence of any metallographic or chemical study of
> the iron artifacts, which, he suggests, might have been made of meteoritic
> iron rather than smelted metal.117 The recently developed technique that
> can date iron directly, known as accelerator mass spectrometry (AMS),
> seems not to have been tried.118
> *
> At best it seems that parallel development may have taken place there. And there is not solid evidence that SubSaharan developments in metallurgy were TRANSFERRED far from where they occurred.
Click to expand...


At best it seems that you won't accept anything but the colonial white mans lie.


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw STFU -- my bet is ALL of the research seems to be done at Brown University by 2 guys. And my bet is -- they're probably white.   Could be wrong. Now you just sound bitter and angry. Which might be your normal state. ALL of the Tanzanian history record is just RACIST.. And there's NO evidence because it was never valuable to "white people"..   Listen to yourself..  Go dig under that tree where the "wise men" said the kiln was. Don't blame Whitey or the internet for lack of a single PHYSICAL piece of evidence.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with the Haya people. Ain't they got shovels and little wisk brooms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it's the truth flacaltenn. You might not want to bet. Plenty of evidence exists supporting hat you have been shown. But if we shown you it's from African scholars you want to discount  it like whites are the only ones who define what facts are. They aren't. Learn that. As quickly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done more "learning:" on this than you probably have.  Traced the story to it's roots. Cannot find a single shred of HARD PHYSICAL archaeological evidence on the existence of that metal work.. Now would be time to educate. If you got it -- show it.  Otherwise, keep your racism and ad homs to yourself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On overall black culture/history you have not. Nor have you do the work necessary to find out about metal work. It's just that simple. It gets old being called a racist by whites who think racism is us calling you out on your lies about Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Africa developed its own iron industry some 5,000 years ago,* according to a formidable new scientific work from UNESCO Publishing that challenges a lot of conventional thinking on the subject. Iron technology did not come to Africa from western Asia via Carthage or Merowe as was long thought, concludes "Aux origines de la métallurgie du fer en Afrique, Une ancienneté méconnue: Afrique de l'Ouest et Afrique centrale". *The theory that it was imported from somewhere else, which - the book points out - nicely fitted colonial prejudices, *does not stand up in the face of new scientific discoveries, including the probable existence of one or more centres of iron-working in west and central Africa and the Great Lakes area.
> 
> UNESCO -<b>IRON IN AFRICA: REVISING THE HISTORY </b>
> 
> Maybe you need to simply learn what you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw STFU -- my bet is ALL of the research seems to be done at Brown University by 2 guys. And my bet is -- they're probably white.   Could be wrong. Now you just sound bitter and angry. Which might be your normal state. ALL of the Tanzanian history record is just RACIST.. And there's NO evidence because it was never valuable to "white people"..   Listen to yourself..  Go dig under that tree where the "wise men" said the kiln was. Don't blame Whitey or the internet for lack of a single PHYSICAL piece of evidence.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with the Haya people. Ain't they got shovels and little wisk brooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it's the truth flacaltenn. You might not want to bet. Plenty of evidence exists supporting hat you have been shown. But if we shown you it's from African scholars you want to
> But the facts speak for themselves. Tests on material excavated since the 1980s show that iron was worked at least as long ago as 1500 BC at Termit, in eastern Niger, while iron did not appear in Tunisia or Nubia before the 6th century BC. At Egaro, west of Termit, material has been dated earlier than 2500 BC, which makes African metalworking contemporary with that of the Middle East.
> 
> The roots of metallurgy in Africa go very deep. However, French archaeologist Gérard Quéchon cautions that "having roots does not mean they are deeper than those of others," that "it is not important whether African metallurgy is the newest or the oldest" and that if new discoveries "show iron came from somewhere else, this would not make Africa less or more virtuous."
> 
> it like whites are the only ones who define what facts are. They aren't. Learn that. As quickly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done more "learning:" on this than you probably have.  Traced the story to it's roots. Cannot find a single shred of HARD PHYSICAL archaeological evidence on the existence of that metal work.. Now would be time to educate. If you got it -- show it.  Otherwise, keep your racism and ad homs to yourself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On overall black culture/history you have not. Nor have you do the work necessary to find out about metal work. It's just that simple. It gets old being called a racist by whites who think racism is us calling you out on your lies about Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Africa developed its own iron industry some 5,000 years ago,* according to a formidable new scientific work from UNESCO Publishing that challenges a lot of conventional thinking on the subject. Iron technology did not come to Africa from western Asia via Carthage or Merowe as was long thought, concludes "Aux origines de la métallurgie du fer en Afrique, Une ancienneté méconnue: Afrique de l'Ouest et Afrique centrale". *The theory that it was imported from somewhere else, which - the book points out - nicely fitted colonial prejudices, *does not stand up in the face of new scientific discoveries, including the probable existence of one or more centres of iron-working in west and central Africa and the Great Lakes area.
> 
> UNESCO -<b>IRON IN AFRICA: REVISING THE HISTORY </b>
> 
> Maybe you need to simply learn what you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am. That's what I'm doing. That's why I'm on message boards. Not to quarrel -- but to LEARN.
> 
> Did you read the UNESCO report?  It makes NO CLAIM that SubSaharan invention FED the world as Asclepsias declared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the facts speak for themselves. Tests on material excavated since the 1980s show that iron was worked at least as long ago as 1500 BC at Termit, in eastern Niger, while iron did not appear in Tunisia or Nubia before the 6th century BC. *At Egaro, west of Termit, material has been dated earlier than 2500 BC, which makes African metalworking contemporary with that of the Middle East. *
> 
> The roots of metallurgy in Africa go very deep. *However, French archaeologist Gérard Quéchon cautions that "having roots does not mean they are deeper than those of others," that "it is not important whether African metallurgy is the newest or the oldest" and that if new discoveries "show iron came from somewhere else, this would not make Africa less or more virtuous." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This Gerard guy is the seminal source. And HIS work at Egaro has been widely criticized. Because the few iron relics they found were not analyzed and dated. The surrounding POTTERY was dated and assumed to be of the same date range when the ground they all came from was in a place where the "stratification" assumption does not clearly hold.
> 
> *https://muse.jhu.edu/article/187874/pdf
> 
> A place named Egaro some 40 miles west of the Termit Massif has
> yielded even earlier dates. Two potsherds found near iron objects on surface
> sites were dated by calibration to 2900-2300 and 2520-1675 BCE.
> This has been seen as confirmation that iron metallurgy in Niger goes
> back deep into the second millennium BCE.112 However, Quéchon himself
> cautioned that the finding “lacks the critical apparatus that would allow
> it to be totally affirmative.”113
> Quéchon’s data and conclusions on Termit have been widely accepted,
> but a few specialists contend that his case is seriously flawed. The principal
> criticism is that there is no real proof that the (reliably-)dated potsherds
> found in association with metal objects or charcoal are contemporaneous
> with them. Pottery making at Termit may indeed go back 7000
> years. The sherds found with metal and fuel were apparently all recovered
> from what archeologists call deflation surfaces. These are formed by
> winds blowing away soil or sand and thereby mixing artifacts from different
> periods. Normally archeologists rely on stratigraphy to determine
> whether associated materials are contemporaneous, but in very arid regions
> like Termit this is usually impossible, and Quéchon has produced
> no stratigraphic evidence.
> 
> Critics charge that such assertions are insufficiently documented. Qué-
> chon’s claim that iron objects were always found with the same range ofpottery types has to be taken on faith, they say, because he has not published
> an adequate number of illustrations. Detailed drawings of the surface
> material have not been forthcoming. David Killick challenges Qué-
> chon’s claim that potsherd and charcoal dates from the same surface scatters
> agree in convincing fashion. He says that “this is not at all obvious”
> from the table presented, and instead finds some of the coupled datings
> rather far apart.116
> No archeometallurgist has ever accompanied Quéchon to Termit, and
> Killick deplores the absence of any metallographic or chemical study of
> the iron artifacts, which, he suggests, might have been made of meteoritic
> iron rather than smelted metal.117 The recently developed technique that
> can date iron directly, known as accelerator mass spectrometry (AMS),
> seems not to have been tried.118
> *
> At best it seems that parallel development may have taken place there. And there is not solid evidence that SubSaharan developments in metallurgy were TRANSFERRED far from where they occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again iron is not the same as carbon steel. Its not hard to figure out if you truly want to learn.  Kinda obvious you are just in denial.
Click to expand...


One step at a time. Since the only real metal objects found at those sites don't appear to have been actually analyzed in any 21st century kind of way.  We're a LONG way from documenting evidence on carbon steel. The theory that their furnaces were "hollowed out banana trunks" SPAWNED that speculation. Because of natural infusion of carbon into the early cooking. But all that is SECONDARY to actually finding ENOUGH of the 1500BC stuff to PROVE it was even smelted and not worked from meteoric iron or other ways. 

Paper I linked to appears to be someone's thesis in 2005. It's a good read from about page 68 or 70 if you WANT the details.


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it's the truth flacaltenn. You might not want to bet. Plenty of evidence exists supporting hat you have been shown. But if we shown you it's from African scholars you want to discount  it like whites are the only ones who define what facts are. They aren't. Learn that. As quickly as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done more "learning:" on this than you probably have.  Traced the story to it's roots. Cannot find a single shred of HARD PHYSICAL archaeological evidence on the existence of that metal work.. Now would be time to educate. If you got it -- show it.  Otherwise, keep your racism and ad homs to yourself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On overall black culture/history you have not. Nor have you do the work necessary to find out about metal work. It's just that simple. It gets old being called a racist by whites who think racism is us calling you out on your lies about Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Africa developed its own iron industry some 5,000 years ago,* according to a formidable new scientific work from UNESCO Publishing that challenges a lot of conventional thinking on the subject. Iron technology did not come to Africa from western Asia via Carthage or Merowe as was long thought, concludes "Aux origines de la métallurgie du fer en Afrique, Une ancienneté méconnue: Afrique de l'Ouest et Afrique centrale". *The theory that it was imported from somewhere else, which - the book points out - nicely fitted colonial prejudices, *does not stand up in the face of new scientific discoveries, including the probable existence of one or more centres of iron-working in west and central Africa and the Great Lakes area.
> 
> UNESCO -<b>IRON IN AFRICA: REVISING THE HISTORY </b>
> 
> Maybe you need to simply learn what you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it's the truth flacaltenn. You might not want to bet. Plenty of evidence exists supporting hat you have been shown. But if we shown you it's from African scholars you want to
> But the facts speak for themselves. Tests on material excavated since the 1980s show that iron was worked at least as long ago as 1500 BC at Termit, in eastern Niger, while iron did not appear in Tunisia or Nubia before the 6th century BC. At Egaro, west of Termit, material has been dated earlier than 2500 BC, which makes African metalworking contemporary with that of the Middle East.
> 
> The roots of metallurgy in Africa go very deep. However, French archaeologist Gérard Quéchon cautions that "having roots does not mean they are deeper than those of others," that "it is not important whether African metallurgy is the newest or the oldest" and that if new discoveries "show iron came from somewhere else, this would not make Africa less or more virtuous."
> 
> it like whites are the only ones who define what facts are. They aren't. Learn that. As quickly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done more "learning:" on this than you probably have.  Traced the story to it's roots. Cannot find a single shred of HARD PHYSICAL archaeological evidence on the existence of that metal work.. Now would be time to educate. If you got it -- show it.  Otherwise, keep your racism and ad homs to yourself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On overall black culture/history you have not. Nor have you do the work necessary to find out about metal work. It's just that simple. It gets old being called a racist by whites who think racism is us calling you out on your lies about Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Africa developed its own iron industry some 5,000 years ago,* according to a formidable new scientific work from UNESCO Publishing that challenges a lot of conventional thinking on the subject. Iron technology did not come to Africa from western Asia via Carthage or Merowe as was long thought, concludes "Aux origines de la métallurgie du fer en Afrique, Une ancienneté méconnue: Afrique de l'Ouest et Afrique centrale". *The theory that it was imported from somewhere else, which - the book points out - nicely fitted colonial prejudices, *does not stand up in the face of new scientific discoveries, including the probable existence of one or more centres of iron-working in west and central Africa and the Great Lakes area.
> 
> UNESCO -<b>IRON IN AFRICA: REVISING THE HISTORY </b>
> 
> Maybe you need to simply learn what you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am. That's what I'm doing. That's why I'm on message boards. Not to quarrel -- but to LEARN.
> 
> Did you read the UNESCO report?  It makes NO CLAIM that SubSaharan invention FED the world as Asclepsias declared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the facts speak for themselves. Tests on material excavated since the 1980s show that iron was worked at least as long ago as 1500 BC at Termit, in eastern Niger, while iron did not appear in Tunisia or Nubia before the 6th century BC. *At Egaro, west of Termit, material has been dated earlier than 2500 BC, which makes African metalworking contemporary with that of the Middle East. *
> 
> The roots of metallurgy in Africa go very deep. *However, French archaeologist Gérard Quéchon cautions that "having roots does not mean they are deeper than those of others," that "it is not important whether African metallurgy is the newest or the oldest" and that if new discoveries "show iron came from somewhere else, this would not make Africa less or more virtuous." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This Gerard guy is the seminal source. And HIS work at Egaro has been widely criticized. Because the few iron relics they found were not analyzed and dated. The surrounding POTTERY was dated and assumed to be of the same date range when the ground they all came from was in a place where the "stratification" assumption does not clearly hold.
> 
> *https://muse.jhu.edu/article/187874/pdf
> 
> A place named Egaro some 40 miles west of the Termit Massif has
> yielded even earlier dates. Two potsherds found near iron objects on surface
> sites were dated by calibration to 2900-2300 and 2520-1675 BCE.
> This has been seen as confirmation that iron metallurgy in Niger goes
> back deep into the second millennium BCE.112 However, Quéchon himself
> cautioned that the finding “lacks the critical apparatus that would allow
> it to be totally affirmative.”113
> Quéchon’s data and conclusions on Termit have been widely accepted,
> but a few specialists contend that his case is seriously flawed. The principal
> criticism is that there is no real proof that the (reliably-)dated potsherds
> found in association with metal objects or charcoal are contemporaneous
> with them. Pottery making at Termit may indeed go back 7000
> years. The sherds found with metal and fuel were apparently all recovered
> from what archeologists call deflation surfaces. These are formed by
> winds blowing away soil or sand and thereby mixing artifacts from different
> periods. Normally archeologists rely on stratigraphy to determine
> whether associated materials are contemporaneous, but in very arid regions
> like Termit this is usually impossible, and Quéchon has produced
> no stratigraphic evidence.
> 
> Critics charge that such assertions are insufficiently documented. Qué-
> chon’s claim that iron objects were always found with the same range ofpottery types has to be taken on faith, they say, because he has not published
> an adequate number of illustrations. Detailed drawings of the surface
> material have not been forthcoming. David Killick challenges Qué-
> chon’s claim that potsherd and charcoal dates from the same surface scatters
> agree in convincing fashion. He says that “this is not at all obvious”
> from the table presented, and instead finds some of the coupled datings
> rather far apart.116
> No archeometallurgist has ever accompanied Quéchon to Termit, and
> Killick deplores the absence of any metallographic or chemical study of
> the iron artifacts, which, he suggests, might have been made of meteoritic
> iron rather than smelted metal.117 The recently developed technique that
> can date iron directly, known as accelerator mass spectrometry (AMS),
> seems not to have been tried.118
> *
> At best it seems that parallel development may have taken place there. And there is not solid evidence that SubSaharan developments in metallurgy were TRANSFERRED far from where they occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again iron is not the same as carbon steel. Its not hard to figure out if you truly want to learn.  Kinda obvious you are just in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One step at a time. Since the only real metal objects found at those sites don't appear to have been actually analyzed in any 21st century kind of way.  We're a LONG way from documenting evidence on carbon steel. The theory that their furnaces were "hollowed out banana trunks" SPAWNED that speculation. Because of natural infusion of carbon into the early cooking. But all that is SECONDARY to actually finding ENOUGH of the 1500BC stuff to PROVE it was even smelted and not worked from meteoric iron or other ways.
> 
> Paper I linked to appears to be someone's thesis in 2005. It's a good read from about page 68 or 70 if you WANT the details.
Click to expand...

Who told you they were not analyzed in any 21rst century way? The researchers watched as the Hayas went through the process. Any lack analysis you may feel appears that did not occur doesnt give you licence to then say it didnt happen. Again iron is not carbon steel which was the original point. Until you can prove anyone produced carbon steel prior to the Hayas in europe then my facts stand as is.  Whites were 300 years behind the Hayas in producing carbon steel.


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done more "learning:" on this than you probably have.  Traced the story to it's roots. Cannot find a single shred of HARD PHYSICAL archaeological evidence on the existence of that metal work.. Now would be time to educate. If you got it -- show it.  Otherwise, keep your racism and ad homs to yourself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On overall black culture/history you have not. Nor have you do the work necessary to find out about metal work. It's just that simple. It gets old being called a racist by whites who think racism is us calling you out on your lies about Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Africa developed its own iron industry some 5,000 years ago,* according to a formidable new scientific work from UNESCO Publishing that challenges a lot of conventional thinking on the subject. Iron technology did not come to Africa from western Asia via Carthage or Merowe as was long thought, concludes "Aux origines de la métallurgie du fer en Afrique, Une ancienneté méconnue: Afrique de l'Ouest et Afrique centrale". *The theory that it was imported from somewhere else, which - the book points out - nicely fitted colonial prejudices, *does not stand up in the face of new scientific discoveries, including the probable existence of one or more centres of iron-working in west and central Africa and the Great Lakes area.
> 
> UNESCO -<b>IRON IN AFRICA: REVISING THE HISTORY </b>
> 
> Maybe you need to simply learn what you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done more "learning:" on this than you probably have.  Traced the story to it's roots. Cannot find a single shred of HARD PHYSICAL archaeological evidence on the existence of that metal work.. Now would be time to educate. If you got it -- show it.  Otherwise, keep your racism and ad homs to yourself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On overall black culture/history you have not. Nor have you do the work necessary to find out about metal work. It's just that simple. It gets old being called a racist by whites who think racism is us calling you out on your lies about Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Africa developed its own iron industry some 5,000 years ago,* according to a formidable new scientific work from UNESCO Publishing that challenges a lot of conventional thinking on the subject. Iron technology did not come to Africa from western Asia via Carthage or Merowe as was long thought, concludes "Aux origines de la métallurgie du fer en Afrique, Une ancienneté méconnue: Afrique de l'Ouest et Afrique centrale". *The theory that it was imported from somewhere else, which - the book points out - nicely fitted colonial prejudices, *does not stand up in the face of new scientific discoveries, including the probable existence of one or more centres of iron-working in west and central Africa and the Great Lakes area.
> 
> UNESCO -<b>IRON IN AFRICA: REVISING THE HISTORY </b>
> 
> Maybe you need to simply learn what you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am. That's what I'm doing. That's why I'm on message boards. Not to quarrel -- but to LEARN.
> 
> Did you read the UNESCO report?  It makes NO CLAIM that SubSaharan invention FED the world as Asclepsias declared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the facts speak for themselves. Tests on material excavated since the 1980s show that iron was worked at least as long ago as 1500 BC at Termit, in eastern Niger, while iron did not appear in Tunisia or Nubia before the 6th century BC. *At Egaro, west of Termit, material has been dated earlier than 2500 BC, which makes African metalworking contemporary with that of the Middle East. *
> 
> The roots of metallurgy in Africa go very deep. *However, French archaeologist Gérard Quéchon cautions that "having roots does not mean they are deeper than those of others," that "it is not important whether African metallurgy is the newest or the oldest" and that if new discoveries "show iron came from somewhere else, this would not make Africa less or more virtuous." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This Gerard guy is the seminal source. And HIS work at Egaro has been widely criticized. Because the few iron relics they found were not analyzed and dated. The surrounding POTTERY was dated and assumed to be of the same date range when the ground they all came from was in a place where the "stratification" assumption does not clearly hold.
> 
> *https://muse.jhu.edu/article/187874/pdf
> 
> A place named Egaro some 40 miles west of the Termit Massif has
> yielded even earlier dates. Two potsherds found near iron objects on surface
> sites were dated by calibration to 2900-2300 and 2520-1675 BCE.
> This has been seen as confirmation that iron metallurgy in Niger goes
> back deep into the second millennium BCE.112 However, Quéchon himself
> cautioned that the finding “lacks the critical apparatus that would allow
> it to be totally affirmative.”113
> Quéchon’s data and conclusions on Termit have been widely accepted,
> but a few specialists contend that his case is seriously flawed. The principal
> criticism is that there is no real proof that the (reliably-)dated potsherds
> found in association with metal objects or charcoal are contemporaneous
> with them. Pottery making at Termit may indeed go back 7000
> years. The sherds found with metal and fuel were apparently all recovered
> from what archeologists call deflation surfaces. These are formed by
> winds blowing away soil or sand and thereby mixing artifacts from different
> periods. Normally archeologists rely on stratigraphy to determine
> whether associated materials are contemporaneous, but in very arid regions
> like Termit this is usually impossible, and Quéchon has produced
> no stratigraphic evidence.
> 
> Critics charge that such assertions are insufficiently documented. Qué-
> chon’s claim that iron objects were always found with the same range ofpottery types has to be taken on faith, they say, because he has not published
> an adequate number of illustrations. Detailed drawings of the surface
> material have not been forthcoming. David Killick challenges Qué-
> chon’s claim that potsherd and charcoal dates from the same surface scatters
> agree in convincing fashion. He says that “this is not at all obvious”
> from the table presented, and instead finds some of the coupled datings
> rather far apart.116
> No archeometallurgist has ever accompanied Quéchon to Termit, and
> Killick deplores the absence of any metallographic or chemical study of
> the iron artifacts, which, he suggests, might have been made of meteoritic
> iron rather than smelted metal.117 The recently developed technique that
> can date iron directly, known as accelerator mass spectrometry (AMS),
> seems not to have been tried.118
> *
> At best it seems that parallel development may have taken place there. And there is not solid evidence that SubSaharan developments in metallurgy were TRANSFERRED far from where they occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again iron is not the same as carbon steel. Its not hard to figure out if you truly want to learn.  Kinda obvious you are just in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One step at a time. Since the only real metal objects found at those sites don't appear to have been actually analyzed in any 21st century kind of way.  We're a LONG way from documenting evidence on carbon steel. The theory that their furnaces were "hollowed out banana trunks" SPAWNED that speculation. Because of natural infusion of carbon into the early cooking. But all that is SECONDARY to actually finding ENOUGH of the 1500BC stuff to PROVE it was even smelted and not worked from meteoric iron or other ways.
> 
> Paper I linked to appears to be someone's thesis in 2005. It's a good read from about page 68 or 70 if you WANT the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you they were not analyzed in any 21rst century way? The researchers watched as the Hayas went through the process. Any lack analysis you may feel appears that did not occur doesnt give you licence to then say it didnt happen. Again iron is not carbon steel which was the original point. Until you can prove anyone produced carbon steel prior to the Hayas in europe then my facts stand as is.  Whites were 300 years behind the Hayas in producing carbon steel.
Click to expand...


Watching "as they go thru the process" in NO WAY dates that process -- does it? It's all from folklore that doesn't have a reliable timeline back millenia.  And it first has to be documented that Haya steel IS carbon steel. There are samples and NO EXCUSE to not date it. Not simply date the pottery around it. Because if it IS carbon steel -- it can be Carbon isotope tested.  If it's NOT -- it may still be subject to AMS testing or contain enough contaminants to be proven. 

I don't think the UNESCO summary would have passed on the carbon steel claim and been so "reserved" about the metallurgy claims if that had happened..


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On overall black culture/history you have not. Nor have you do the work necessary to find out about metal work. It's just that simple. It gets old being called a racist by whites who think racism is us calling you out on your lies about Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Africa developed its own iron industry some 5,000 years ago,* according to a formidable new scientific work from UNESCO Publishing that challenges a lot of conventional thinking on the subject. Iron technology did not come to Africa from western Asia via Carthage or Merowe as was long thought, concludes "Aux origines de la métallurgie du fer en Afrique, Une ancienneté méconnue: Afrique de l'Ouest et Afrique centrale". *The theory that it was imported from somewhere else, which - the book points out - nicely fitted colonial prejudices, *does not stand up in the face of new scientific discoveries, including the probable existence of one or more centres of iron-working in west and central Africa and the Great Lakes area.
> 
> UNESCO -<b>IRON IN AFRICA: REVISING THE HISTORY </b>
> 
> Maybe you need to simply learn what you don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On overall black culture/history you have not. Nor have you do the work necessary to find out about metal work. It's just that simple. It gets old being called a racist by whites who think racism is us calling you out on your lies about Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Africa developed its own iron industry some 5,000 years ago,* according to a formidable new scientific work from UNESCO Publishing that challenges a lot of conventional thinking on the subject. Iron technology did not come to Africa from western Asia via Carthage or Merowe as was long thought, concludes "Aux origines de la métallurgie du fer en Afrique, Une ancienneté méconnue: Afrique de l'Ouest et Afrique centrale". *The theory that it was imported from somewhere else, which - the book points out - nicely fitted colonial prejudices, *does not stand up in the face of new scientific discoveries, including the probable existence of one or more centres of iron-working in west and central Africa and the Great Lakes area.
> 
> UNESCO -<b>IRON IN AFRICA: REVISING THE HISTORY </b>
> 
> Maybe you need to simply learn what you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am. That's what I'm doing. That's why I'm on message boards. Not to quarrel -- but to LEARN.
> 
> Did you read the UNESCO report?  It makes NO CLAIM that SubSaharan invention FED the world as Asclepsias declared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the facts speak for themselves. Tests on material excavated since the 1980s show that iron was worked at least as long ago as 1500 BC at Termit, in eastern Niger, while iron did not appear in Tunisia or Nubia before the 6th century BC. *At Egaro, west of Termit, material has been dated earlier than 2500 BC, which makes African metalworking contemporary with that of the Middle East. *
> 
> The roots of metallurgy in Africa go very deep. *However, French archaeologist Gérard Quéchon cautions that "having roots does not mean they are deeper than those of others," that "it is not important whether African metallurgy is the newest or the oldest" and that if new discoveries "show iron came from somewhere else, this would not make Africa less or more virtuous." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This Gerard guy is the seminal source. And HIS work at Egaro has been widely criticized. Because the few iron relics they found were not analyzed and dated. The surrounding POTTERY was dated and assumed to be of the same date range when the ground they all came from was in a place where the "stratification" assumption does not clearly hold.
> 
> *https://muse.jhu.edu/article/187874/pdf
> 
> A place named Egaro some 40 miles west of the Termit Massif has
> yielded even earlier dates. Two potsherds found near iron objects on surface
> sites were dated by calibration to 2900-2300 and 2520-1675 BCE.
> This has been seen as confirmation that iron metallurgy in Niger goes
> back deep into the second millennium BCE.112 However, Quéchon himself
> cautioned that the finding “lacks the critical apparatus that would allow
> it to be totally affirmative.”113
> Quéchon’s data and conclusions on Termit have been widely accepted,
> but a few specialists contend that his case is seriously flawed. The principal
> criticism is that there is no real proof that the (reliably-)dated potsherds
> found in association with metal objects or charcoal are contemporaneous
> with them. Pottery making at Termit may indeed go back 7000
> years. The sherds found with metal and fuel were apparently all recovered
> from what archeologists call deflation surfaces. These are formed by
> winds blowing away soil or sand and thereby mixing artifacts from different
> periods. Normally archeologists rely on stratigraphy to determine
> whether associated materials are contemporaneous, but in very arid regions
> like Termit this is usually impossible, and Quéchon has produced
> no stratigraphic evidence.
> 
> Critics charge that such assertions are insufficiently documented. Qué-
> chon’s claim that iron objects were always found with the same range ofpottery types has to be taken on faith, they say, because he has not published
> an adequate number of illustrations. Detailed drawings of the surface
> material have not been forthcoming. David Killick challenges Qué-
> chon’s claim that potsherd and charcoal dates from the same surface scatters
> agree in convincing fashion. He says that “this is not at all obvious”
> from the table presented, and instead finds some of the coupled datings
> rather far apart.116
> No archeometallurgist has ever accompanied Quéchon to Termit, and
> Killick deplores the absence of any metallographic or chemical study of
> the iron artifacts, which, he suggests, might have been made of meteoritic
> iron rather than smelted metal.117 The recently developed technique that
> can date iron directly, known as accelerator mass spectrometry (AMS),
> seems not to have been tried.118
> *
> At best it seems that parallel development may have taken place there. And there is not solid evidence that SubSaharan developments in metallurgy were TRANSFERRED far from where they occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again iron is not the same as carbon steel. Its not hard to figure out if you truly want to learn.  Kinda obvious you are just in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One step at a time. Since the only real metal objects found at those sites don't appear to have been actually analyzed in any 21st century kind of way.  We're a LONG way from documenting evidence on carbon steel. The theory that their furnaces were "hollowed out banana trunks" SPAWNED that speculation. Because of natural infusion of carbon into the early cooking. But all that is SECONDARY to actually finding ENOUGH of the 1500BC stuff to PROVE it was even smelted and not worked from meteoric iron or other ways.
> 
> Paper I linked to appears to be someone's thesis in 2005. It's a good read from about page 68 or 70 if you WANT the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you they were not analyzed in any 21rst century way? The researchers watched as the Hayas went through the process. Any lack analysis you may feel appears that did not occur doesnt give you licence to then say it didnt happen. Again iron is not carbon steel which was the original point. Until you can prove anyone produced carbon steel prior to the Hayas in europe then my facts stand as is.  Whites were 300 years behind the Hayas in producing carbon steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching "as they go thru the process" in NO WAY dates that process -- does it? It's all from folklore that doesn't have a reliable timeline back millenia.  And it first has to be documented that Haya steel IS carbon steel. There are samples and NO EXCUSE to not date it. Not simply date the pottery around it. Because if it IS carbon steel -- it can be Carbon isotope tested.  If it's NOT -- it may still be subject to AMS testing or contain enough contaminants to be proven.
> 
> I don't think the UNESCO summary would have passed on the carbon steel claim and been so "reserved" about the metallurgy claims if that had happened..
Click to expand...

Damn. My math was way off. Thanks for prompting me to look it up again.

They radiocarbon dated the coal in the furnaces. If you actually consider that the process  didnt just pop up out of thin air then you realize that the process is obviously much older.

IRON AND STEEL, THEIR HISTORY AND PRODUCTION | Facts and Details

"
*Africans Invent Steel 1,900 Years before Europeans*


 The Haya people on the western shore of Lake Victoria in Tanzania made medium-carbon steel in preheated, forced-draft furnaces between 1,500 and 2,000 years ago. The person usually given credit with inventing steel is German-born metallurgist Karl Wilhelm who used an open hearth furnace in the 19th century to make high grade steel. The Haya made their own steel until the middle of the middle 20th century when they found it was easier to make money from raising cash crops like coffee and buy steel tools from the Europeans than it was to make their own. [Source: Time magazine, September 1979]

 The discovery was made by anthropologist Peter Schmidt and metallurgy professor Donald Avery, both of Brown University. Very few of the Haya remember how to make steel but the two scholars were able to locate one man who made a traditional ten-foot-high cone shaped furnace from slag and mud. It was built over a pit with partially burned wood that supplied the carbon which was mixed with molten iron to produce steel. Goat skin bellows attached to eight ceramic tubs that entered the base of the charcoal-fueled furnace pumped in enough oxygen to achieve temperatures high enough to make carbon steel (3275 degrees F). [Ibid]

 While doing excavations on the western shore of Lake Victoria Avery found 13 furnace nearly identical to the one described above. Using radio carbon dating he was astonished to find that the charcoal in the furnaces was between 1,550 and 2,000 years old. [Ibid]

 Steelmaking was invented in Europe around 1860, when it was discovered that a blast of air through molten pig iron removed impurities such as sulfur that made the metal brittle. Later it was discovered that adding an iron alloy containing manganese and limestone removed the remaining impurities---oxygen, phosphorus and leftover sulfur---producing steel. Other developments such high carbon steel, adding chromium alloys, blast furnaces made steel stronger."


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On overall black culture/history you have not. Nor have you do the work necessary to find out about metal work. It's just that simple. It gets old being called a racist by whites who think racism is us calling you out on your lies about Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Africa developed its own iron industry some 5,000 years ago,* according to a formidable new scientific work from UNESCO Publishing that challenges a lot of conventional thinking on the subject. Iron technology did not come to Africa from western Asia via Carthage or Merowe as was long thought, concludes "Aux origines de la métallurgie du fer en Afrique, Une ancienneté méconnue: Afrique de l'Ouest et Afrique centrale". *The theory that it was imported from somewhere else, which - the book points out - nicely fitted colonial prejudices, *does not stand up in the face of new scientific discoveries, including the probable existence of one or more centres of iron-working in west and central Africa and the Great Lakes area.
> 
> UNESCO -<b>IRON IN AFRICA: REVISING THE HISTORY </b>
> 
> Maybe you need to simply learn what you don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On overall black culture/history you have not. Nor have you do the work necessary to find out about metal work. It's just that simple. It gets old being called a racist by whites who think racism is us calling you out on your lies about Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Africa developed its own iron industry some 5,000 years ago,* according to a formidable new scientific work from UNESCO Publishing that challenges a lot of conventional thinking on the subject. Iron technology did not come to Africa from western Asia via Carthage or Merowe as was long thought, concludes "Aux origines de la métallurgie du fer en Afrique, Une ancienneté méconnue: Afrique de l'Ouest et Afrique centrale". *The theory that it was imported from somewhere else, which - the book points out - nicely fitted colonial prejudices, *does not stand up in the face of new scientific discoveries, including the probable existence of one or more centres of iron-working in west and central Africa and the Great Lakes area.
> 
> UNESCO -<b>IRON IN AFRICA: REVISING THE HISTORY </b>
> 
> Maybe you need to simply learn what you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am. That's what I'm doing. That's why I'm on message boards. Not to quarrel -- but to LEARN.
> 
> Did you read the UNESCO report?  It makes NO CLAIM that SubSaharan invention FED the world as Asclepsias declared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the facts speak for themselves. Tests on material excavated since the 1980s show that iron was worked at least as long ago as 1500 BC at Termit, in eastern Niger, while iron did not appear in Tunisia or Nubia before the 6th century BC. *At Egaro, west of Termit, material has been dated earlier than 2500 BC, which makes African metalworking contemporary with that of the Middle East. *
> 
> The roots of metallurgy in Africa go very deep. *However, French archaeologist Gérard Quéchon cautions that "having roots does not mean they are deeper than those of others," that "it is not important whether African metallurgy is the newest or the oldest" and that if new discoveries "show iron came from somewhere else, this would not make Africa less or more virtuous." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This Gerard guy is the seminal source. And HIS work at Egaro has been widely criticized. Because the few iron relics they found were not analyzed and dated. The surrounding POTTERY was dated and assumed to be of the same date range when the ground they all came from was in a place where the "stratification" assumption does not clearly hold.
> 
> *https://muse.jhu.edu/article/187874/pdf
> 
> A place named Egaro some 40 miles west of the Termit Massif has
> yielded even earlier dates. Two potsherds found near iron objects on surface
> sites were dated by calibration to 2900-2300 and 2520-1675 BCE.
> This has been seen as confirmation that iron metallurgy in Niger goes
> back deep into the second millennium BCE.112 However, Quéchon himself
> cautioned that the finding “lacks the critical apparatus that would allow
> it to be totally affirmative.”113
> Quéchon’s data and conclusions on Termit have been widely accepted,
> but a few specialists contend that his case is seriously flawed. The principal
> criticism is that there is no real proof that the (reliably-)dated potsherds
> found in association with metal objects or charcoal are contemporaneous
> with them. Pottery making at Termit may indeed go back 7000
> years. The sherds found with metal and fuel were apparently all recovered
> from what archeologists call deflation surfaces. These are formed by
> winds blowing away soil or sand and thereby mixing artifacts from different
> periods. Normally archeologists rely on stratigraphy to determine
> whether associated materials are contemporaneous, but in very arid regions
> like Termit this is usually impossible, and Quéchon has produced
> no stratigraphic evidence.
> 
> Critics charge that such assertions are insufficiently documented. Qué-
> chon’s claim that iron objects were always found with the same range ofpottery types has to be taken on faith, they say, because he has not published
> an adequate number of illustrations. Detailed drawings of the surface
> material have not been forthcoming. David Killick challenges Qué-
> chon’s claim that potsherd and charcoal dates from the same surface scatters
> agree in convincing fashion. He says that “this is not at all obvious”
> from the table presented, and instead finds some of the coupled datings
> rather far apart.116
> No archeometallurgist has ever accompanied Quéchon to Termit, and
> Killick deplores the absence of any metallographic or chemical study of
> the iron artifacts, which, he suggests, might have been made of meteoritic
> iron rather than smelted metal.117 The recently developed technique that
> can date iron directly, known as accelerator mass spectrometry (AMS),
> seems not to have been tried.118
> *
> At best it seems that parallel development may have taken place there. And there is not solid evidence that SubSaharan developments in metallurgy were TRANSFERRED far from where they occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again iron is not the same as carbon steel. Its not hard to figure out if you truly want to learn.  Kinda obvious you are just in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One step at a time. Since the only real metal objects found at those sites don't appear to have been actually analyzed in any 21st century kind of way.  We're a LONG way from documenting evidence on carbon steel. The theory that their furnaces were "hollowed out banana trunks" SPAWNED that speculation. Because of natural infusion of carbon into the early cooking. But all that is SECONDARY to actually finding ENOUGH of the 1500BC stuff to PROVE it was even smelted and not worked from meteoric iron or other ways.
> 
> Paper I linked to appears to be someone's thesis in 2005. It's a good read from about page 68 or 70 if you WANT the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you they were not analyzed in any 21rst century way? The researchers watched as the Hayas went through the process. Any lack analysis you may feel appears that did not occur doesnt give you licence to then say it didnt happen. Again iron is not carbon steel which was the original point. Until you can prove anyone produced carbon steel prior to the Hayas in europe then my facts stand as is.  Whites were 300 years behind the Hayas in producing carbon steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching "as they go thru the process" in NO WAY dates that process -- does it? It's all from folklore that doesn't have a reliable timeline back millenia.  And it first has to be documented that Haya steel IS carbon steel. There are samples and NO EXCUSE to not date it. Not simply date the pottery around it. Because if it IS carbon steel -- it can be Carbon isotope tested.  If it's NOT -- it may still be subject to AMS testing or contain enough contaminants to be proven.
> 
> I don't think the UNESCO summary would have passed on the carbon steel claim and been so "reserved" about the metallurgy claims if that had happened..
Click to expand...

 
Folklore is the colonial belief that Africa never had any civilization and that Africans sat in huts for thousands of years not knowing anything.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am. That's what I'm doing. That's why I'm on message boards. Not to quarrel -- but to LEARN.
> 
> Did you read the UNESCO report?  It makes NO CLAIM that SubSaharan invention FED the world as Asclepsias declared.
> 
> This Gerard guy is the seminal source. And HIS work at Egaro has been widely criticized. Because the few iron relics they found were not analyzed and dated. The surrounding POTTERY was dated and assumed to be of the same date range when the ground they all came from was in a place where the "stratification" assumption does not clearly hold.
> 
> *https://muse.jhu.edu/article/187874/pdf
> 
> A place named Egaro some 40 miles west of the Termit Massif has
> yielded even earlier dates. Two potsherds found near iron objects on surface
> sites were dated by calibration to 2900-2300 and 2520-1675 BCE.
> This has been seen as confirmation that iron metallurgy in Niger goes
> back deep into the second millennium BCE.112 However, Quéchon himself
> cautioned that the finding “lacks the critical apparatus that would allow
> it to be totally affirmative.”113
> Quéchon’s data and conclusions on Termit have been widely accepted,
> but a few specialists contend that his case is seriously flawed. The principal
> criticism is that there is no real proof that the (reliably-)dated potsherds
> found in association with metal objects or charcoal are contemporaneous
> with them. Pottery making at Termit may indeed go back 7000
> years. The sherds found with metal and fuel were apparently all recovered
> from what archeologists call deflation surfaces. These are formed by
> winds blowing away soil or sand and thereby mixing artifacts from different
> periods. Normally archeologists rely on stratigraphy to determine
> whether associated materials are contemporaneous, but in very arid regions
> like Termit this is usually impossible, and Quéchon has produced
> no stratigraphic evidence.
> 
> Critics charge that such assertions are insufficiently documented. Qué-
> chon’s claim that iron objects were always found with the same range ofpottery types has to be taken on faith, they say, because he has not published
> an adequate number of illustrations. Detailed drawings of the surface
> material have not been forthcoming. David Killick challenges Qué-
> chon’s claim that potsherd and charcoal dates from the same surface scatters
> agree in convincing fashion. He says that “this is not at all obvious”
> from the table presented, and instead finds some of the coupled datings
> rather far apart.116
> No archeometallurgist has ever accompanied Quéchon to Termit, and
> Killick deplores the absence of any metallographic or chemical study of
> the iron artifacts, which, he suggests, might have been made of meteoritic
> iron rather than smelted metal.117 The recently developed technique that
> can date iron directly, known as accelerator mass spectrometry (AMS),
> seems not to have been tried.118
> *
> At best it seems that parallel development may have taken place there. And there is not solid evidence that SubSaharan developments in metallurgy were TRANSFERRED far from where they occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> Again iron is not the same as carbon steel. Its not hard to figure out if you truly want to learn.  Kinda obvious you are just in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One step at a time. Since the only real metal objects found at those sites don't appear to have been actually analyzed in any 21st century kind of way.  We're a LONG way from documenting evidence on carbon steel. The theory that their furnaces were "hollowed out banana trunks" SPAWNED that speculation. Because of natural infusion of carbon into the early cooking. But all that is SECONDARY to actually finding ENOUGH of the 1500BC stuff to PROVE it was even smelted and not worked from meteoric iron or other ways.
> 
> Paper I linked to appears to be someone's thesis in 2005. It's a good read from about page 68 or 70 if you WANT the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you they were not analyzed in any 21rst century way? The researchers watched as the Hayas went through the process. Any lack analysis you may feel appears that did not occur doesnt give you licence to then say it didnt happen. Again iron is not carbon steel which was the original point. Until you can prove anyone produced carbon steel prior to the Hayas in europe then my facts stand as is.  Whites were 300 years behind the Hayas in producing carbon steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching "as they go thru the process" in NO WAY dates that process -- does it? It's all from folklore that doesn't have a reliable timeline back millenia.  And it first has to be documented that Haya steel IS carbon steel. There are samples and NO EXCUSE to not date it. Not simply date the pottery around it. Because if it IS carbon steel -- it can be Carbon isotope tested.  If it's NOT -- it may still be subject to AMS testing or contain enough contaminants to be proven.
> 
> I don't think the UNESCO summary would have passed on the carbon steel claim and been so "reserved" about the metallurgy claims if that had happened..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Folklore is the colonial belief that Africa never had any civilization and that Africans sat in huts for thousands of years not knowing anything.
Click to expand...

Whites specialize in fantasy and feigned ignorance when it comes to admitting what Africans did before whites stopped living in caves.


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am. That's what I'm doing. That's why I'm on message boards. Not to quarrel -- but to LEARN.
> 
> Did you read the UNESCO report?  It makes NO CLAIM that SubSaharan invention FED the world as Asclepsias declared.
> 
> This Gerard guy is the seminal source. And HIS work at Egaro has been widely criticized. Because the few iron relics they found were not analyzed and dated. The surrounding POTTERY was dated and assumed to be of the same date range when the ground they all came from was in a place where the "stratification" assumption does not clearly hold.
> 
> *https://muse.jhu.edu/article/187874/pdf
> 
> A place named Egaro some 40 miles west of the Termit Massif has
> yielded even earlier dates. Two potsherds found near iron objects on surface
> sites were dated by calibration to 2900-2300 and 2520-1675 BCE.
> This has been seen as confirmation that iron metallurgy in Niger goes
> back deep into the second millennium BCE.112 However, Quéchon himself
> cautioned that the finding “lacks the critical apparatus that would allow
> it to be totally affirmative.”113
> Quéchon’s data and conclusions on Termit have been widely accepted,
> but a few specialists contend that his case is seriously flawed. The principal
> criticism is that there is no real proof that the (reliably-)dated potsherds
> found in association with metal objects or charcoal are contemporaneous
> with them. Pottery making at Termit may indeed go back 7000
> years. The sherds found with metal and fuel were apparently all recovered
> from what archeologists call deflation surfaces. These are formed by
> winds blowing away soil or sand and thereby mixing artifacts from different
> periods. Normally archeologists rely on stratigraphy to determine
> whether associated materials are contemporaneous, but in very arid regions
> like Termit this is usually impossible, and Quéchon has produced
> no stratigraphic evidence.
> 
> Critics charge that such assertions are insufficiently documented. Qué-
> chon’s claim that iron objects were always found with the same range ofpottery types has to be taken on faith, they say, because he has not published
> an adequate number of illustrations. Detailed drawings of the surface
> material have not been forthcoming. David Killick challenges Qué-
> chon’s claim that potsherd and charcoal dates from the same surface scatters
> agree in convincing fashion. He says that “this is not at all obvious”
> from the table presented, and instead finds some of the coupled datings
> rather far apart.116
> No archeometallurgist has ever accompanied Quéchon to Termit, and
> Killick deplores the absence of any metallographic or chemical study of
> the iron artifacts, which, he suggests, might have been made of meteoritic
> iron rather than smelted metal.117 The recently developed technique that
> can date iron directly, known as accelerator mass spectrometry (AMS),
> seems not to have been tried.118
> *
> At best it seems that parallel development may have taken place there. And there is not solid evidence that SubSaharan developments in metallurgy were TRANSFERRED far from where they occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> Again iron is not the same as carbon steel. Its not hard to figure out if you truly want to learn.  Kinda obvious you are just in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One step at a time. Since the only real metal objects found at those sites don't appear to have been actually analyzed in any 21st century kind of way.  We're a LONG way from documenting evidence on carbon steel. The theory that their furnaces were "hollowed out banana trunks" SPAWNED that speculation. Because of natural infusion of carbon into the early cooking. But all that is SECONDARY to actually finding ENOUGH of the 1500BC stuff to PROVE it was even smelted and not worked from meteoric iron or other ways.
> 
> Paper I linked to appears to be someone's thesis in 2005. It's a good read from about page 68 or 70 if you WANT the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you they were not analyzed in any 21rst century way? The researchers watched as the Hayas went through the process. Any lack analysis you may feel appears that did not occur doesnt give you licence to then say it didnt happen. Again iron is not carbon steel which was the original point. Until you can prove anyone produced carbon steel prior to the Hayas in europe then my facts stand as is.  Whites were 300 years behind the Hayas in producing carbon steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching "as they go thru the process" in NO WAY dates that process -- does it? It's all from folklore that doesn't have a reliable timeline back millenia.  And it first has to be documented that Haya steel IS carbon steel. There are samples and NO EXCUSE to not date it. Not simply date the pottery around it. Because if it IS carbon steel -- it can be Carbon isotope tested.  If it's NOT -- it may still be subject to AMS testing or contain enough contaminants to be proven.
> 
> I don't think the UNESCO summary would have passed on the carbon steel claim and been so "reserved" about the metallurgy claims if that had happened..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn. My math was way off. Thanks for prompting me to look it up again.
> 
> They radiocarbon dated the coal in the furnaces. If you actually consider that the process  didnt just pop up out of thin air then you realize that the process is obviously much older.
> 
> IRON AND STEEL, THEIR HISTORY AND PRODUCTION | Facts and Details
> 
> "
> *Africans Invent Steel 1,900 Years before Europeans*
> 
> 
> The Haya people on the western shore of Lake Victoria in Tanzania made medium-carbon steel in preheated, forced-draft furnaces between 1,500 and 2,000 years ago. The person usually given credit with inventing steel is German-born metallurgist Karl Wilhelm who used an open hearth furnace in the 19th century to make high grade steel. The Haya made their own steel until the middle of the middle 20th century when they found it was easier to make money from raising cash crops like coffee and buy steel tools from the Europeans than it was to make their own. [Source: Time magazine, September 1979]
> 
> The discovery was made by anthropologist Peter Schmidt and metallurgy professor Donald Avery, both of Brown University. Very few of the Haya remember how to make steel but the two scholars were able to locate one man who made a traditional ten-foot-high cone shaped furnace from slag and mud. It was built over a pit with partially burned wood that supplied the carbon which was mixed with molten iron to produce steel. Goat skin bellows attached to eight ceramic tubs that entered the base of the charcoal-fueled furnace pumped in enough oxygen to achieve temperatures high enough to make carbon steel (3275 degrees F). [Ibid]
> 
> While doing excavations on the western shore of Lake Victoria Avery found 13 furnace nearly identical to the one described above. Using radio carbon dating he was astonished to find that the charcoal in the furnaces was between 1,550 and 2,000 years old. [Ibid]
> 
> Steelmaking was invented in Europe around 1860, when it was discovered that a blast of air through molten pig iron removed impurities such as sulfur that made the metal brittle. Later it was discovered that adding an iron alloy containing manganese and limestone removed the remaining impurities---oxygen, phosphorus and leftover sulfur---producing steel. Other developments such high carbon steel, adding chromium alloys, blast furnaces made steel stronger."
Click to expand...


I'm not in denial. I'm an academic by nature. I don't take Time Magazine as fundamental PRIMARY source of evidence like the blog you quoted.  From the John's Hopkins paper I quoted before -- Same 2 guys Schmidt and Avery with the WHOLE analysis. Part of the CONFUSION HERE is that your blogger was snipping articles out of Time Magazine in 1979 BEFORE all that work was "peer reviewed" and revised in subsequent decades.  Same 2 guys Schmidt and Avery sing a slightly different tune later on.. 

https://muse.jhu.edu/article/187874/pdf

Starting in 1969, Schmidt elicited and unearthed a great deal of information—ethnographic
and oral-historical as well as archeological—about
the Haya people, who live in the northwest corner of Tanzania, between
Lake Victoria and the borders of Rwanda and Burundi, in a district
known as Buhaya. Haya traditions about iron production led him to
prospect an ancient shrine at a site called Rugomora Mahe. The remains
of a forge and other features linked to iron metallurgy there were dated to
the mid-first-millennium BCE.152 Schmidt thinks that earlier dates obtained
in the area derive from the charcoal of forest fires that long predated
ironworking.153 He is inclined to believe that iron smelting was independently
invented in Africa, but says the hypothesis “awaits substantiation.”
and has conceded that “[k]nowledge of iron production may ultimately
derive from Europe or Asia.”154 Meanwhile, he has credited
African smelters with inventing certain iron-making techniques, about
which more later

The oldest dates for ironworking in the Great Lakes (Victoria) region come from
Rwanda and Burundi. Belgian archeologists led by Marie-Claude Van
Grunderbeek worked in both countries between 1978 and 1986 and
found equally ancient iron-smelting remains on the Central Plateau that
the two share. The Burundi finds consisted only of fragments of furnace
shafts and scattered slag, but in Rwanda, near the town of Butare (meaning
“iron” in the local language), a wealth of evidence turned up—charcoal
and tuyères as well as shaft fragments and slag—and 20 iron smelting
furnaces were excavated. All the discoveries were associated with ceramics
characterizing a culture known to specialists as Urewe.155

*In 1980 van der Merwe claimed that ancient African metallurgists had
“devised a smelting technology which is apparently unique, producing
high carbon steel directly from the furnace” rather than by subsequent
smithing.186 Two years later he and American engineer Donald H. Avery
explained that the innovation involved increasing the carbon content of
the bloom, i.e., carburizing it, in various types of African furnaces.187
Steel is iron alloyed with between 0.2% and 2% carbon, and there is no
doubt it was widely manufactured in Africa from early times*. Killick
agrees that “many African iron smelters were able to produce high-carbon
steel directly in the bloomery furnace,” but convincingly refutes the
 claim that it was a unique achievement. *He points out that “steel
blooms similar to those from Africa were produced in some areas of Europe
at least as early as . . . 500-100 B.C.,” and concludes that Africans
made steel “within the normal range of variation of bloomery
processes.”188 Nevertheless, this does not rule out the possibility that the
direct process was independently invented in Africa.*
The third claim, summed up, a bit misleadingly for the layman, as
“preheating,” has stirred hammer-and-tongs debate. It refers to the use of
extra-long clay tuyères inserted deeply into the smelting furnace so that
the blast of bellows-driven air is heated within the furnace just before it
reaches its fuel-and-ore target, achieving very high temperatures. *In a series
of publications beginning in 1978, Schmidt and Avery contended that
Haya smelters in Tanzania invented the process nearly two millennia before
it was patented in England.189 They were disputed on a number of
points by other scholars.190 For non-specialists the argumentation in this
controversy is recondite. According to Killick, “the case for preheated
blast in the Haya furnace is . . . not proven,” but neither, it would seem,
is it disproven.19

--------------------------------
*
Not attempting to denigrate the early achievements in Africa. But we're FAR from claiming that Africans "taught the world". It's impressive to learn about this. I AM impressed. The fact that there are not TONS of relics is probably due to the harsh tropical environments degrading the stuff to rusty dirt compared to the TONNAGE of artifacts surviving from the NORTH of Africa and other places.

This ain't a competition to me. I WANT to be correct. And the more important thing is why this "early start" didn't result in continuing progress in metallurgy into the Modern Age.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again iron is not the same as carbon steel. Its not hard to figure out if you truly want to learn.  Kinda obvious you are just in denial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One step at a time. Since the only real metal objects found at those sites don't appear to have been actually analyzed in any 21st century kind of way.  We're a LONG way from documenting evidence on carbon steel. The theory that their furnaces were "hollowed out banana trunks" SPAWNED that speculation. Because of natural infusion of carbon into the early cooking. But all that is SECONDARY to actually finding ENOUGH of the 1500BC stuff to PROVE it was even smelted and not worked from meteoric iron or other ways.
> 
> Paper I linked to appears to be someone's thesis in 2005. It's a good read from about page 68 or 70 if you WANT the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you they were not analyzed in any 21rst century way? The researchers watched as the Hayas went through the process. Any lack analysis you may feel appears that did not occur doesnt give you licence to then say it didnt happen. Again iron is not carbon steel which was the original point. Until you can prove anyone produced carbon steel prior to the Hayas in europe then my facts stand as is.  Whites were 300 years behind the Hayas in producing carbon steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching "as they go thru the process" in NO WAY dates that process -- does it? It's all from folklore that doesn't have a reliable timeline back millenia.  And it first has to be documented that Haya steel IS carbon steel. There are samples and NO EXCUSE to not date it. Not simply date the pottery around it. Because if it IS carbon steel -- it can be Carbon isotope tested.  If it's NOT -- it may still be subject to AMS testing or contain enough contaminants to be proven.
> 
> I don't think the UNESCO summary would have passed on the carbon steel claim and been so "reserved" about the metallurgy claims if that had happened..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Folklore is the colonial belief that Africa never had any civilization and that Africans sat in huts for thousands of years not knowing anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites specialize in fantasy and feigned ignorance when it comes to admitting what Africans did before whites stopped living in caves.
Click to expand...


No, that's really your department to lose reality.
You think not only Egyptians were a pure Black civilization, you think Blacks founded Chinese civilization, and Sumerian civilization too.

Yeah, caves like those houses in the Cucenti-Trypillian Culture, or Skara Brae.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ancient Egyptian on the right looks White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested to see how many you can post without showing the same one.  I'm pretty sure, just like now, Black guys attracted women of different races to them.  I'm not saying there were no other races there. I am saying just like the bible says, the statues, the paintings, the Egyptians themselves said, that the vast majority of Egyptians were Black people.  Why would you call yourself Kmt if you werent Black?
Click to expand...


What a retarded propagandist, you think  everyone's as retarded as you are, and can't seem to differentiate the features of a Caucasoid brown people depicted by Ancient Egyptians,  as opposed to Black Negroid features.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ancient Egyptian on the right looks White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta separate artistic license from evidentiary re-creation.  They LOOK Middle Eastern, but without knowing the context of those statues --- means nothing.
> 
> I believe the Egyptians Dynasties probably integrated heavily with lower Africa. Maybe started out that way. But ANY empire like that has legions of workers, soldiers, intellectuals from the far reaches of their empire and their trading sphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, a few White colored Egyptian depictions, and also a few Black colored Egyptian depictions wouldn't matter much, if most of them are Reddish - Brown.
> 
> That's kind of the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If thats your point you lose again. Most Black people are a reddish brown. Only the Nubians are truly the color Black. All the rest of us wish were that melanin rich.
Click to expand...


Another depiction of a White Egyptian, they must have been White. hur hur.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ancient Egyptian on the right looks White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta separate artistic license from evidentiary re-creation.  They LOOK Middle Eastern, but without knowing the context of those statues --- means nothing.
> 
> I believe the Egyptians Dynasties probably integrated heavily with lower Africa. Maybe started out that way. But ANY empire like that has legions of workers, soldiers, intellectuals from the far reaches of their empire and their trading sphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, a few White colored Egyptian depictions, and also a few Black colored Egyptian depictions wouldn't matter much, if most of them are Reddish - Brown.
> 
> That's kind of the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If thats your point you lose again. Most Black people are a reddish brown. Only the Nubians are truly the color Black. All the rest of us wish were that melanin rich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another depiction of a White Egyptian, they must have been White. hur hur.
Click to expand...

Thats a Black guy dressed up like a ghost. Egyptians and the people from the Indus valley all thought white was the color of the devil.  That the only thing you can find?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not as big as the other study you dismissed as being too small.
> 
> 
> 
> They were studying only known individuals and never claimed the entire population was the same. They didnt have to have a sample size. The study you submitted trumpeted that the ancient egyptians were from the Levant (even though they backtracked and admitted that wasnt a fact). Since they did that we know your study is not credible. Its more of a marketing tool so whites can say they werent Black. So that leaves us with this question. Do you seriously believe the royal family was Black and everyone else wasnt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Egyptians were clearly mixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of them were clearly mixed. Hell I'm mixed but I am still Black though. Now again I ask why are they predominantly portrayed as Black?  Are you going to avoid my question forever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must need glasses if you think Egyptians predominantly portrayed themselves as Black.
> 
> Majority of these look brown, much like modern Egyptians.
> 
> Egyptian Art - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Majority of Black americans are brown you dummy.  The Egyptians look just like us except most of the time they are darker.
Click to expand...


Aren't those Nubians?


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ancient Egyptian on the right looks White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta separate artistic license from evidentiary re-creation.  They LOOK Middle Eastern, but without knowing the context of those statues --- means nothing.
> 
> I believe the Egyptians Dynasties probably integrated heavily with lower Africa. Maybe started out that way. But ANY empire like that has legions of workers, soldiers, intellectuals from the far reaches of their empire and their trading sphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, a few White colored Egyptian depictions, and also a few Black colored Egyptian depictions wouldn't matter much, if most of them are Reddish - Brown.
> 
> That's kind of the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If thats your point you lose again. Most Black people are a reddish brown. Only the Nubians are truly the color Black. All the rest of us wish were that melanin rich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another depiction of a White Egyptian, they must have been White. hur hur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a Black guy dressed up like a ghost. Egyptians and the people from the Indus valley all thought white was the color of the devil.
Click to expand...


Of course the Devil is a white dude. And I'm mighty upset about that.   I suppose I could google up some depictions of Black Devils -- but those were just figments of honkies fed up with being associated with the Devil.


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta separate artistic license from evidentiary re-creation.  They LOOK Middle Eastern, but without knowing the context of those statues --- means nothing.
> 
> I believe the Egyptians Dynasties probably integrated heavily with lower Africa. Maybe started out that way. But ANY empire like that has legions of workers, soldiers, intellectuals from the far reaches of their empire and their trading sphere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, a few White colored Egyptian depictions, and also a few Black colored Egyptian depictions wouldn't matter much, if most of them are Reddish - Brown.
> 
> That's kind of the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If thats your point you lose again. Most Black people are a reddish brown. Only the Nubians are truly the color Black. All the rest of us wish were that melanin rich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another depiction of a White Egyptian, they must have been White. hur hur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a Black guy dressed up like a ghost. Egyptians and the people from the Indus valley all thought white was the color of the devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the Devil is a white dude. And I'm mighty upset about that.   I suppose I could google up some depictions of Black Devils -- but those were just figments of honkies fed up with being associated with the Devil.
Click to expand...

If you research you will see the Egyptians and the Indus Valley people thought Black was the color of divinity and white was the color of the evil


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were studying only known individuals and never claimed the entire population was the same. They didnt have to have a sample size. The study you submitted trumpeted that the ancient egyptians were from the Levant (even though they backtracked and admitted that wasnt a fact). Since they did that we know your study is not credible. Its more of a marketing tool so whites can say they werent Black. So that leaves us with this question. Do you seriously believe the royal family was Black and everyone else wasnt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptians were clearly mixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of them were clearly mixed. Hell I'm mixed but I am still Black though. Now again I ask why are they predominantly portrayed as Black?  Are you going to avoid my question forever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must need glasses if you think Egyptians predominantly portrayed themselves as Black.
> 
> Majority of these look brown, much like modern Egyptians.
> 
> Egyptian Art - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Majority of Black americans are brown you dummy.  The Egyptians look just like us except most of the time they are darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
Click to expand...

Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.


----------



## Muhammed

Vastator said:


> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.


So fucking what?


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta separate artistic license from evidentiary re-creation.  They LOOK Middle Eastern, but without knowing the context of those statues --- means nothing.
> 
> I believe the Egyptians Dynasties probably integrated heavily with lower Africa. Maybe started out that way. But ANY empire like that has legions of workers, soldiers, intellectuals from the far reaches of their empire and their trading sphere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, a few White colored Egyptian depictions, and also a few Black colored Egyptian depictions wouldn't matter much, if most of them are Reddish - Brown.
> 
> That's kind of the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If thats your point you lose again. Most Black people are a reddish brown. Only the Nubians are truly the color Black. All the rest of us wish were that melanin rich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another depiction of a White Egyptian, they must have been White. hur hur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a Black guy dressed up like a ghost. Egyptians and the people from the Indus valley all thought white was the color of the devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the Devil is a white dude. And I'm mighty upset about that.   I suppose I could google up some depictions of Black Devils -- but those were just figments of honkies fed up with being associated with the Devil.
Click to expand...


Well you just can't deal with the fact you've been spoon fed revised history. If God is black, more than likely the devil is too. But the point is what he devil does best is deceive, and you along with quite a large number of whites have been deceived. You see the problem with low intelligence whites like you is that you want to give yourselves credit for every positive development on earth, but when it comes to failures it's always somebody else.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, a few White colored Egyptian depictions, and also a few Black colored Egyptian depictions wouldn't matter much, if most of them are Reddish - Brown.
> 
> That's kind of the point.
> 
> 
> 
> If thats your point you lose again. Most Black people are a reddish brown. Only the Nubians are truly the color Black. All the rest of us wish were that melanin rich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another depiction of a White Egyptian, they must have been White. hur hur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a Black guy dressed up like a ghost. Egyptians and the people from the Indus valley all thought white was the color of the devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the Devil is a white dude. And I'm mighty upset about that.   I suppose I could google up some depictions of Black Devils -- but those were just figments of honkies fed up with being associated with the Devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you research you will see the Egyptians and the Indus Valley people thought Black was the color of divinity and white was the color of the evil
Click to expand...


I saw a video on TV where a Black man saw a evil Black colored shadow ghost.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptians were clearly mixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them were clearly mixed. Hell I'm mixed but I am still Black though. Now again I ask why are they predominantly portrayed as Black?  Are you going to avoid my question forever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must need glasses if you think Egyptians predominantly portrayed themselves as Black.
> 
> Majority of these look brown, much like modern Egyptians.
> 
> Egyptian Art - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Majority of Black americans are brown you dummy.  The Egyptians look just like us except most of the time they are darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
Click to expand...


Egypt conquered Nubia.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> When people become obsessed with genetics, racial purity and superiority...and judge people on that basis, I get this awful feeling of dejas vous.
> 
> It is repulsive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering that a cause of racism is Oxytocin, the love hormone, which also causes cuddles, love, generosity,  honesty, and which low levels are found in Sociopathy, Psychopathy, and Schizophrenia.
> 
> Considering that the Amygdala causes hierarchy, Conservatism, and racial disdain, and that a weaker Amygdala is linked to also Sociopathy, Psychopathy, and Schizophrenia.
> 
> Then you tell me who's the bad people?
Click to expand...


you got a link to the connection between OXYTOCIN and
racism?.     What means  "a weaker amygdala"?     how does one measure the "strength"  of the amygdala?    Are you referring to ACTIVITY on   fMRI?


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them were clearly mixed. Hell I'm mixed but I am still Black though. Now again I ask why are they predominantly portrayed as Black?  Are you going to avoid my question forever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must need glasses if you think Egyptians predominantly portrayed themselves as Black.
> 
> Majority of these look brown, much like modern Egyptians.
> 
> Egyptian Art - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Majority of Black americans are brown you dummy.  The Egyptians look just like us except most of the time they are darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
Click to expand...


not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting" 
for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me some Haya people relics from Tanzania from even 1000 years ago. . I can't find them. The original link that Asclepias posted had one book from the 1980s as a source.
> 
> You can find pictures of almost every relic on the web.  Knock yourself out. "Apparently there are artifacts" just tweaks a half dozen questions from people who CARE to know about this. Do you CARE? Or are U just indiscriminately consuming internet stuff without curiousity?
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked and saw a picture of the furnace on the internet. No one has to prove anything to you. You arent Black.  If you really want to seem them use google and click on the images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen HAND DRAWINGS of "the furnace"..  You would think that if it was extensively researched there would be excavations and artifacts and maybe even PIECES of the furnace. But, according to sources,, there is just a big old tree there now.. No archaeology.. All based on ethno-verbal evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw STFU -- my bet is ALL of the research seems to be done at Brown University by 2 guys. And my bet is -- they're probably white.   Could be wrong. Now you just sound bitter and angry. Which might be your normal state. ALL of the Tanzanian history record is just RACIST.. And there's NO evidence because it was never valuable to "white people"..   Listen to yourself..  Go dig under that tree where the "wise men" said the kiln was. Don't blame Whitey or the internet for lack of a single PHYSICAL piece of evidence.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with the Haya people. Ain't they got shovels and little wisk brooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You STFU. I didnt ask for your conjecture. I just told you what I thought.  You see we Africans dont need to prove anything to you whites. You need to prove to us you can survive without us.
Click to expand...


Are you offering to go away?


----------



## LOIE

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Like to believe this. Even tho it wouldn't be uniquely a 1st in the world by any means of making steel.
> 
> BUT -- if it's such a well known "fact" -- you'd expect there'd be a PILE of ancient artifacts to demonstrate this.
> 
> Quick search ---- all I could find is a 20th century Haya "trinket" bull..  So me the artifacts dude and I have no problem with this...
> 
> Haya Iron Bull, Haya People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there are artifacts to support this. I know you would like to think Africans were over there doing nothing for a million years while whites had all these great kingdoms and advancements but that is simply not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me some Haya people relics from Tanzania from even 1000 years ago. . I can't find them. The original link that Asclepias posted had one book from the 1980s as a source.
> 
> You can find pictures of almost every relic on the web.  Knock yourself out. "Apparently there are artifacts" just tweaks a half dozen questions from people who CARE to know about this. Do you CARE? Or are U just indiscriminately consuming internet stuff without curiousity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just looked and saw a picture of the furnace on the internet. No one has to prove anything to you. You arent Black.  If you really want to seem them use google and click on the images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen HAND DRAWINGS of "the furnace"..  You would think that if it was extensively researched there would be excavations and artifacts and maybe even PIECES of the furnace. But, according to sources,, there is just a big old tree there now.. No archaeology.. All based on ethno-verbal evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would white people extensively research something on purpose that pretty much proves Blacks did things before europeans?  Its not in their best interest which is why I dont give much credibility to white researchers and historians unless they tell the entire truth.
Click to expand...

I have been reading a book titled "Civilization or Barbarism, An Authentic Anthropology" by Cheikh Anta Diop (translated from the French in 1991. This is from the foreword by John Henrik Clarke, Professor Emeritus, Dept. of Africana and Puerto Rican Studies, Hunter College, New York, August 1990:

"That the ancient Egyptians were Black (again, in any variant you may prefer) - or, as I myself think it is more useful to say, were African - is a belief which has been denied in Europe since about 1830, not before then. It is a denial, in short, that belongs to the rise of modern European imperialism, and has to be explained in terms of the "new racism," especially and frantically an anti-Black racism, which went together with and was consistently nourished by imperialism. I say, "new racism" because it followed and further explained the older racism which spread around Europe after the Atlantic slave trade had reached its high point or "take-off" in about 1630.

We must understand the consequences of the second rise of Europe and its recovery from the Middle Ages. In the fifteenth and sixteenth centuries, Europe not only began to colonize most of the world, but also instituted a systematic colonization of information about the world."


----------



## irosie91

another   BLACK CENTRIC NUT-----who has no notion of the
issue of   POPULATION GENETICS--------human beans is one
species--------"race"  is a false designation invented by ego centric nuts who seek  "IDENTITY"


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> another   BLACK CENTRIC NUT-----who has no notion of the
> issue of   POPULATION GENETICS--------human beans is one
> species--------"race"  is a false designation invented by ego centric nuts who seek  "IDENTITY"



Yeah and that's exactly what we are talking about is how whites have determined race and identity.

But white centric deniers do is exactly what we see in the quote.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> another   BLACK CENTRIC NUT-----who has no notion of the
> issue of   POPULATION GENETICS--------human beans is one
> species--------"race"  is a false designation invented by ego centric nuts who seek  "IDENTITY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's exactly what we are talking about is how whites have determined race and identity.
> 
> But white centric deniers do is exactly what we see in the quote.
Click to expand...


white centrics do the same thing that black centrics do.    ----
from the standpoint of   BIOLOGY------both are worthless. 
A person of any group, or creed or nation or  "race"   can learn
biology


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must need glasses if you think Egyptians predominantly portrayed themselves as Black.
> 
> Majority of these look brown, much like modern Egyptians.
> 
> Egyptian Art - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of Black americans are brown you dummy.  The Egyptians look just like us except most of the time they are darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
Click to expand...


Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> another   BLACK CENTRIC NUT-----who has no notion of the
> issue of   POPULATION GENETICS--------human beans is one
> species--------"race"  is a false designation invented by ego centric nuts who seek  "IDENTITY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's exactly what we are talking about is how whites have determined race and identity.
> 
> But white centric deniers do is exactly what we see in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white centrics do the same thing that black centrics do.    ----
> from the standpoint of   BIOLOGY------both are worthless.
> A person of any group, or creed or nation or  "race"   can learn
> biology
Click to expand...


I know all about biology irosie. You are just stupidly assigning the same motivations to separate people with separate reasons for doing what they are doing.


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of Black americans are brown you dummy.  The Egyptians look just like us except most of the time they are darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of Black americans are brown you dummy.  The Egyptians look just like us except most of the time they are darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of Black americans are brown you dummy.  The Egyptians look just like us except most of the time they are darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of Black americans are brown you dummy.  The Egyptians look just like us except most of the time they are darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of Black americans are brown you dummy.  The Egyptians look just like us except most of the time they are darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of Black americans are brown you dummy.  The Egyptians look just like us except most of the time they are darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
Click to expand...



This is actually dead wrong..
No pre-contact sub-Saharan African society ever created even a written language, or weaved cloth, or forged steel, or invented the wheel, or plow, or devised a calendar, or code of laws, or any social organization, or system of measurement, or math, or built a multi-story structure, or sewer, or infrastructure of any kind. 

They never drilled a well or irrigated or created any agriculture, or built a road, or sea-worthy vessel. They never domesticated animals, or exploited underground natural resources, or produced anything that could be considered a mechanical device. Blacks were still living in the Stone Age when Whites discovered them just 400 years ago. Blacks are the oldest race, so they should be the most advanced — but they never advanced at all. Blacks lived alone in Africa, a vast continent with temperate climates and abundant resources for 60,000 years; so they cannot blame racism, colonialism, culture, environment, or anything else for their failures. 19 of the 20 poorest countries are sub-Saharan African (Haiti). There has never been a successful Black nation. The only successful African nations were White-governed (Rhodesia, South Africa). No modern creations or civilization exists in sub-Saharan Africa that was not brought there by Whites. There are no White Third-World nations, but all Black ones are. Put Whites on an island and you get England; put Asians on an island and you get Japan; put Blacks on an island and you get Haiti. Nowhere Blacks live are they considered achievers. Blacks are universally viewed as unproductive and disruptive to society. Simply, life is an IQ test. All Black civilization is in fact transplanted White civilization. No Black society has ever independently developed and maintained its own technological way of life..


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually dead wrong..
> No pre-contact sub-Saharan African society ever created even a written language, or weaved cloth, or forged steel, or invented the wheel, or plow, or devised a calendar, or code of laws, or any social organization, or system of measurement, or math, or built a multi-story structure, or sewer, or infrastructure of any kind.
> 
> They never drilled a well or irrigated or created any agriculture, or built a road, or sea-worthy vessel. They never domesticated animals, or exploited underground natural resources, or produced anything that could be considered a mechanical device. Blacks were still living in the Stone Age when Whites discovered them just 400 years ago. Blacks are the oldest race, so they should be the most advanced — but they never advanced at all. Blacks lived alone in Africa, a vast continent with temperate climates and abundant resources for 60,000 years; so they cannot blame racism, colonialism, culture, environment, or anything else for their failures. 19 of the 20 poorest countries are sub-Saharan African (Haiti). There has never been a successful Black nation. The only successful African nations were White-governed (Rhodesia, South Africa). No modern creations or civilization exists in sub-Saharan Africa that was not brought there by Whites. There are no White Third-World nations, but all Black ones are. Put Whites on an island and you get England; put Asians on an island and you get Japan; put Blacks on an island and you get Haiti. Nowhere Blacks live are they considered achievers. Blacks are universally viewed as unproductive and disruptive to society. Simply, life is an IQ test. All Black civilization is in fact transplanted White civilization. No Black society has ever independently developed and maintained its own technological way of life..
Click to expand...


OK, have you said what you want?

Because all of this is wrong.

Thank you for your participation.


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually dead wrong..
> No pre-contact sub-Saharan African society ever created even a written language, or weaved cloth, or forged steel, or invented the wheel, or plow, or devised a calendar, or code of laws, or any social organization, or system of measurement, or math, or built a multi-story structure, or sewer, or infrastructure of any kind.
> 
> They never drilled a well or irrigated or created any agriculture, or built a road, or sea-worthy vessel. They never domesticated animals, or exploited underground natural resources, or produced anything that could be considered a mechanical device. Blacks were still living in the Stone Age when Whites discovered them just 400 years ago. Blacks are the oldest race, so they should be the most advanced — but they never advanced at all. Blacks lived alone in Africa, a vast continent with temperate climates and abundant resources for 60,000 years; so they cannot blame racism, colonialism, culture, environment, or anything else for their failures. 19 of the 20 poorest countries are sub-Saharan African (Haiti). There has never been a successful Black nation. The only successful African nations were White-governed (Rhodesia, South Africa). No modern creations or civilization exists in sub-Saharan Africa that was not brought there by Whites. There are no White Third-World nations, but all Black ones are. Put Whites on an island and you get England; put Asians on an island and you get Japan; put Blacks on an island and you get Haiti. Nowhere Blacks live are they considered achievers. Blacks are universally viewed as unproductive and disruptive to society. Simply, life is an IQ test. All Black civilization is in fact transplanted White civilization. No Black society has ever independently developed and maintained its own technological way of life..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, have you said what you want?
> 
> Because all of this is wrong.
> 
> Thank you for your participation.
Click to expand...


If its 'wrong' then you should've posted a refutation instead of this tepid bit of empty arrogance...essentially none of it is wrong, and more to the point in follows a pattern right up to the present...thanks you for your awkward denial...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> When people become obsessed with genetics, racial purity and superiority...and judge people on that basis, I get this awful feeling of dejas vous.
> 
> It is repulsive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering that a cause of racism is Oxytocin, the love hormone, which also causes cuddles, love, generosity,  honesty, and which low levels are found in Sociopathy, Psychopathy, and Schizophrenia.
> 
> Considering that the Amygdala causes hierarchy, Conservatism, and racial disdain, and that a weaker Amygdala is linked to also Sociopathy, Psychopathy, and Schizophrenia.
> 
> Then you tell me who's the bad people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got a link to the connection between OXYTOCIN and
> racism?.     What means  "a weaker amygdala"?     how does one measure the "strength"  of the amygdala?    Are you referring to ACTIVITY on   fMRI?
Click to expand...


The 'Love Hormone' Can Make You Hate: Study


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> another   BLACK CENTRIC NUT-----who has no notion of the
> issue of   POPULATION GENETICS--------human beans is one
> species--------"race"  is a false designation invented by ego centric nuts who seek  "IDENTITY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's exactly what we are talking about is how whites have determined race and identity.
> 
> But white centric deniers do is exactly what we see in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white centrics do the same thing that black centrics do.    ----
> from the standpoint of   BIOLOGY------both are worthless.
> A person of any group, or creed or nation or  "race"   can learn
> biology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all about biology irosie. You are just stupidly assigning the same motivations to separate people with separate reasons for doing what they are doing.
Click to expand...


Racial differences do exist


IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of Black americans are brown you dummy.  The Egyptians look just like us except most of the time they are darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
Click to expand...


Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.


----------



## flacaltenn

*This thread is not an opportunity to flame each other. Respect the topic. Discuss the facts and evidence. *


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> another   BLACK CENTRIC NUT-----who has no notion of the
> issue of   POPULATION GENETICS--------human beans is one
> species--------"race"  is a false designation invented by ego centric nuts who seek  "IDENTITY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's exactly what we are talking about is how whites have determined race and identity.
> 
> But white centric deniers do is exactly what we see in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white centrics do the same thing that black centrics do.    ----
> from the standpoint of   BIOLOGY------both are worthless.
> A person of any group, or creed or nation or  "race"   can learn
> biology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all about biology irosie. You are just stupidly assigning the same motivations to separate people with separate reasons for doing what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial differences do exist
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.
Click to expand...


the semitic arabs are racially WHITE-----mostly------"arabs" ---being the early slave traders-----who harvested most of the slaves they traded from among subsaharans-----are extensively  "mixed"   with  "blacks.    In general---your sentence makes no sense.     Semitic ARABS   did not have an alphabet until about 300 AD and did not leave records----thus   WHAT DA HELL are you mumbling about?


----------



## Ventura77

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> another   BLACK CENTRIC NUT-----who has no notion of the
> issue of   POPULATION GENETICS--------human beans is one
> species--------"race"  is a false designation invented by ego centric nuts who seek  "IDENTITY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's exactly what we are talking about is how whites have determined race and identity.
> 
> But white centric deniers do is exactly what we see in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white centrics do the same thing that black centrics do.    ----
> from the standpoint of   BIOLOGY------both are worthless.
> A person of any group, or creed or nation or  "race"   can learn
> biology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all about biology irosie. You are just stupidly assigning the same motivations to separate people with separate reasons for doing what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial differences do exist
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.
Click to expand...



Good grief you idiot---the Arabs ARE Semites...by contrast the vast majority of Israeli Jews are not...they are the offspring of Khazar-converts to Judaism...Turks...Mongols...Russians...Eastern European parasites and thieves!!!


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them were clearly mixed. Hell I'm mixed but I am still Black though. Now again I ask why are they predominantly portrayed as Black?  Are you going to avoid my question forever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must need glasses if you think Egyptians predominantly portrayed themselves as Black.
> 
> Majority of these look brown, much like modern Egyptians.
> 
> Egyptian Art - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Majority of Black americans are brown you dummy.  The Egyptians look just like us except most of the time they are darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
Click to expand...

Nubia conquered Egypt as well.  Thats like saying me and my brother got into a fight and one of us won.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> another   BLACK CENTRIC NUT-----who has no notion of the
> issue of   POPULATION GENETICS--------human beans is one
> species--------"race"  is a false designation invented by ego centric nuts who seek  "IDENTITY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's exactly what we are talking about is how whites have determined race and identity.
> 
> But white centric deniers do is exactly what we see in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white centrics do the same thing that black centrics do.    ----
> from the standpoint of   BIOLOGY------both are worthless.
> A person of any group, or creed or nation or  "race"   can learn
> biology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all about biology irosie. You are just stupidly assigning the same motivations to separate people with separate reasons for doing what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial differences do exist
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the semitic arabs are racially WHITE-----mostly------"arabs" ---being the early slave traders-----who harvested most of the slaves they traded from among subsaharans-----are extensively  "mixed"   with  "blacks.    In general---your sentence makes no sense.     Semitic ARABS   did not have an alphabet until about 300 AD and did not leave records----thus   WHAT DA HELL are you mumbling about?
Click to expand...

No they were never white. Shem or Chem even means dark.. Gert Muller can educate you on that fact.

The Ancient Black Hebrews and Arabs by Gert Muller and Anu M'Bantu (2013, Paperback) | eBay


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must need glasses if you think Egyptians predominantly portrayed themselves as Black.
> 
> Majority of these look brown, much like modern Egyptians.
> 
> Egyptian Art - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of Black americans are brown you dummy.  The Egyptians look just like us except most of the time they are darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nubia conquered Egypt as well.  Thats like saying me and my brother got into a fight and one of us won.
Click to expand...

When the smart Jewish slaves left with Moses, they had to bring inferiors from the south.


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually dead wrong..
> No pre-contact sub-Saharan African society ever created even a written language, or weaved cloth, or forged steel, or invented the wheel, or plow, or devised a calendar, or code of laws, or any social organization, or system of measurement, or math, or built a multi-story structure, or sewer, or infrastructure of any kind.
> 
> They never drilled a well or irrigated or created any agriculture, or built a road, or sea-worthy vessel. They never domesticated animals, or exploited underground natural resources, or produced anything that could be considered a mechanical device. Blacks were still living in the Stone Age when Whites discovered them just 400 years ago. Blacks are the oldest race, so they should be the most advanced — but they never advanced at all. Blacks lived alone in Africa, a vast continent with temperate climates and abundant resources for 60,000 years; so they cannot blame racism, colonialism, culture, environment, or anything else for their failures. 19 of the 20 poorest countries are sub-Saharan African (Haiti). There has never been a successful Black nation. The only successful African nations were White-governed (Rhodesia, South Africa). No modern creations or civilization exists in sub-Saharan Africa that was not brought there by Whites. There are no White Third-World nations, but all Black ones are. Put Whites on an island and you get England; put Asians on an island and you get Japan; put Blacks on an island and you get Haiti. Nowhere Blacks live are they considered achievers. Blacks are universally viewed as unproductive and disruptive to society. Simply, life is an IQ test. All Black civilization is in fact transplanted White civilization. No Black society has ever independently developed and maintained its own technological way of life..
Click to expand...

Who told you it was wrong? Multiple sources point to the fact that Blacks created civilizations long before whites became self aware and stopped living in caves.  How do you think the Nile got diverted? How about the Great Pyramids of Egypt and the Pyramids in Nubia?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> another   BLACK CENTRIC NUT-----who has no notion of the
> issue of   POPULATION GENETICS--------human beans is one
> species--------"race"  is a false designation invented by ego centric nuts who seek  "IDENTITY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's exactly what we are talking about is how whites have determined race and identity.
> 
> But white centric deniers do is exactly what we see in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white centrics do the same thing that black centrics do.    ----
> from the standpoint of   BIOLOGY------both are worthless.
> A person of any group, or creed or nation or  "race"   can learn
> biology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all about biology irosie. You are just stupidly assigning the same motivations to separate people with separate reasons for doing what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial differences do exist
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the semitic arabs are racially WHITE-----mostly------"arabs" ---being the early slave traders-----who harvested most of the slaves they traded from among subsaharans-----are extensively  "mixed"   with  "blacks.    In general---your sentence makes no sense.     Semitic ARABS   did not have an alphabet until about 300 AD and did not leave records----thus   WHAT DA HELL are you mumbling about?
Click to expand...

No youre talking about the mixed so called Arabs. These are the same arabs that enslaved whites in europe for sexual pleasure. The first Arabs were Black people.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of Black americans are brown you dummy.  The Egyptians look just like us except most of the time they are darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nubia conquered Egypt as well.  Thats like saying me and my brother got into a fight and one of us won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the smart Jewish slaves left with Moses, they had to bring inferiors from the south.
Click to expand...

Thats just a story. There is no proof the Black Hebrews were enslaved in Egypt. There is no proof anyone wandered the desert for 40 years either.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's exactly what we are talking about is how whites have determined race and identity.
> 
> But white centric deniers do is exactly what we see in the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white centrics do the same thing that black centrics do.    ----
> from the standpoint of   BIOLOGY------both are worthless.
> A person of any group, or creed or nation or  "race"   can learn
> biology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all about biology irosie. You are just stupidly assigning the same motivations to separate people with separate reasons for doing what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial differences do exist
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the semitic arabs are racially WHITE-----mostly------"arabs" ---being the early slave traders-----who harvested most of the slaves they traded from among subsaharans-----are extensively  "mixed"   with  "blacks.    In general---your sentence makes no sense.     Semitic ARABS   did not have an alphabet until about 300 AD and did not leave records----thus   WHAT DA HELL are you mumbling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they were never white. Shem or Chem even means dark.. Gert Muller can educate you on that fact.
> 
> The Ancient Black Hebrews and Arabs by Gert Muller and Anu M'Bantu (2013, Paperback) | eBay
Click to expand...

Gert Muller!? THE Gert Muller?  Like...  The same Gert Muller that brought us such classics as...  



And... 


And... 



That Gert Muller?


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> white centrics do the same thing that black centrics do.    ----
> from the standpoint of   BIOLOGY------both are worthless.
> A person of any group, or creed or nation or  "race"   can learn
> biology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know all about biology irosie. You are just stupidly assigning the same motivations to separate people with separate reasons for doing what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial differences do exist
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the semitic arabs are racially WHITE-----mostly------"arabs" ---being the early slave traders-----who harvested most of the slaves they traded from among subsaharans-----are extensively  "mixed"   with  "blacks.    In general---your sentence makes no sense.     Semitic ARABS   did not have an alphabet until about 300 AD and did not leave records----thus   WHAT DA HELL are you mumbling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they were never white. Shem or Chem even means dark.. Gert Muller can educate you on that fact.
> 
> The Ancient Black Hebrews and Arabs by Gert Muller and Anu M'Bantu (2013, Paperback) | eBay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gert Muller!? THE Get Muller?  Like...  The same Gert Muller that brought us such classics as. View attachment 155782
> 
> And... View attachment 155783
> And... View attachment 155784
> 
> That Gert Muller?
Click to expand...

Yes that Gert Muller. Kinda puts a fly in your white ointment doesnt he? I bet about right now your searching your little recessive DNA best to find something to discredit him huh?


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nubia conquered Egypt as well.  Thats like saying me and my brother got into a fight and one of us won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the smart Jewish slaves left with Moses, they had to bring inferiors from the south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats just a story. There is no proof the Black Hebrews were enslaved in Egypt. There is no proof anyone wandered the desert for 40 years either.
Click to expand...

We're friends now, right? So, some jungle bunny civilization stories, OK?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nubia conquered Egypt as well.  Thats like saying me and my brother got into a fight and one of us won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the smart Jewish slaves left with Moses, they had to bring inferiors from the south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats just a story. There is no proof the Black Hebrews were enslaved in Egypt. There is no proof anyone wandered the desert for 40 years either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're friends now, right? So, some jungle bunny civilization stories, OK?
Click to expand...

I dont associate with inferior people. You cant be my friend. Dont beg either.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Ventura77 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> another   BLACK CENTRIC NUT-----who has no notion of the
> issue of   POPULATION GENETICS--------human beans is one
> species--------"race"  is a false designation invented by ego centric nuts who seek  "IDENTITY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's exactly what we are talking about is how whites have determined race and identity.
> 
> But white centric deniers do is exactly what we see in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white centrics do the same thing that black centrics do.    ----
> from the standpoint of   BIOLOGY------both are worthless.
> A person of any group, or creed or nation or  "race"   can learn
> biology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all about biology irosie. You are just stupidly assigning the same motivations to separate people with separate reasons for doing what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial differences do exist
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief you idiot---the Arabs ARE Semites...by contrast the vast majority of Israeli Jews are not...they are the offspring of Khazar-converts to Judaism...Turks...Mongols...Russians...Eastern European parasites and thieves!!!
Click to expand...


I said just that Semitic Arabs, I made no such mention about Jews what so ever, but you did.

Jews are hardly Eastern Europeans, they're Mediterraneans, because they're mostly a mix of Semitic, and Italian.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> 
> 
> Nubia conquered Egypt as well.  Thats like saying me and my brother got into a fight and one of us won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the smart Jewish slaves left with Moses, they had to bring inferiors from the south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats just a story. There is no proof the Black Hebrews were enslaved in Egypt. There is no proof anyone wandered the desert for 40 years either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're friends now, right? So, some jungle bunny civilization stories, OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont associate with inferior people. You cant be my friend. Dont beg either.
Click to expand...

No jungle-bunny civilization stories?? Come on, at least one. Maybe about the sub-Saharan codexes that no  one's ever seen in the genuine jungle-bunny  alphabet?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> another   BLACK CENTRIC NUT-----who has no notion of the
> issue of   POPULATION GENETICS--------human beans is one
> species--------"race"  is a false designation invented by ego centric nuts who seek  "IDENTITY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's exactly what we are talking about is how whites have determined race and identity.
> 
> But white centric deniers do is exactly what we see in the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white centrics do the same thing that black centrics do.    ----
> from the standpoint of   BIOLOGY------both are worthless.
> A person of any group, or creed or nation or  "race"   can learn
> biology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all about biology irosie. You are just stupidly assigning the same motivations to separate people with separate reasons for doing what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial differences do exist
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the semitic arabs are racially WHITE-----mostly------"arabs" ---being the early slave traders-----who harvested most of the slaves they traded from among subsaharans-----are extensively  "mixed"   with  "blacks.    In general---your sentence makes no sense.     Semitic ARABS   did not have an alphabet until about 300 AD and did not leave records----thus   WHAT DA HELL are you mumbling about?
Click to expand...


Arabs aren't White people, but unfortunately are Caucasoid.

What difference would it make that Arabs came up with a alphabet in 300 AD, or not?

The concept of race was largely formulated much later, considering much of Sub-Saharan Africa was unexplored at 300 AD.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's exactly what we are talking about is how whites have determined race and identity.
> 
> But white centric deniers do is exactly what we see in the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white centrics do the same thing that black centrics do.    ----
> from the standpoint of   BIOLOGY------both are worthless.
> A person of any group, or creed or nation or  "race"   can learn
> biology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all about biology irosie. You are just stupidly assigning the same motivations to separate people with separate reasons for doing what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial differences do exist
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the semitic arabs are racially WHITE-----mostly------"arabs" ---being the early slave traders-----who harvested most of the slaves they traded from among subsaharans-----are extensively  "mixed"   with  "blacks.    In general---your sentence makes no sense.     Semitic ARABS   did not have an alphabet until about 300 AD and did not leave records----thus   WHAT DA HELL are you mumbling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No youre talking about the mixed so called Arabs. These are the same arabs that enslaved whites in europe for sexual pleasure. The first Arabs were Black people.
Click to expand...


Haha, so which invasions turned the first Black Arabs into the present Arabs?
There was no such invasion.
You'rre really desperate, and dumb, and hardly Human.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Nubians?
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nubia conquered Egypt as well.  Thats like saying me and my brother got into a fight and one of us won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the smart Jewish slaves left with Moses, they had to bring inferiors from the south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats just a story. There is no proof the Black Hebrews were enslaved in Egypt. There is no proof anyone wandered the desert for 40 years either.
Click to expand...


But, I thought you said these biblical stories were proof of Blacks in North Africa, and the Near-East?


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's exactly what we are talking about is how whites have determined race and identity.
> 
> But white centric deniers do is exactly what we see in the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white centrics do the same thing that black centrics do.    ----
> from the standpoint of   BIOLOGY------both are worthless.
> A person of any group, or creed or nation or  "race"   can learn
> biology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all about biology irosie. You are just stupidly assigning the same motivations to separate people with separate reasons for doing what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial differences do exist
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the semitic arabs are racially WHITE-----mostly------"arabs" ---being the early slave traders-----who harvested most of the slaves they traded from among subsaharans-----are extensively  "mixed"   with  "blacks.    In general---your sentence makes no sense.     Semitic ARABS   did not have an alphabet until about 300 AD and did not leave records----thus   WHAT DA HELL are you mumbling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs aren't White people, but unfortunately are Caucasoid.
> 
> What difference would it make that Arabs came up with a alphabet in 300 AD, or not?
> 
> The concept of race was largely formulated much later, considering much of Sub-Saharan Africa was unexplored at 300 AD.
Click to expand...


check your bottle for contamination with methanol----you are babbling again


----------



## Ventura77

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> white centrics do the same thing that black centrics do.    ----
> from the standpoint of   BIOLOGY------both are worthless.
> A person of any group, or creed or nation or  "race"   can learn
> biology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know all about biology irosie. You are just stupidly assigning the same motivations to separate people with separate reasons for doing what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial differences do exist
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the semitic arabs are racially WHITE-----mostly------"arabs" ---being the early slave traders-----who harvested most of the slaves they traded from among subsaharans-----are extensively  "mixed"   with  "blacks.    In general---your sentence makes no sense.     Semitic ARABS   did not have an alphabet until about 300 AD and did not leave records----thus   WHAT DA HELL are you mumbling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs aren't White people, but unfortunately are Caucasoid.
> 
> What difference would it make that Arabs came up with a alphabet in 300 AD, or not?
> 
> The concept of race was largely formulated much later, considering much of Sub-Saharan Africa was unexplored at 300 AD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> check your bottle for contamination with methanol----you are babbling again
Click to expand...



stupid is as stupid does...


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> white centrics do the same thing that black centrics do.    ----
> from the standpoint of   BIOLOGY------both are worthless.
> A person of any group, or creed or nation or  "race"   can learn
> biology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know all about biology irosie. You are just stupidly assigning the same motivations to separate people with separate reasons for doing what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial differences do exist
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the semitic arabs are racially WHITE-----mostly------"arabs" ---being the early slave traders-----who harvested most of the slaves they traded from among subsaharans-----are extensively  "mixed"   with  "blacks.    In general---your sentence makes no sense.     Semitic ARABS   did not have an alphabet until about 300 AD and did not leave records----thus   WHAT DA HELL are you mumbling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No youre talking about the mixed so called Arabs. These are the same arabs that enslaved whites in europe for sexual pleasure. The first Arabs were Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, so which invasions turned the first Black Arabs into the present Arabs?
> There was no such invasion.
> You'rre really desperate, and dumb, and hardly Human.
Click to expand...

Read Gert Mullers research. He is a white German dude.  I posted the link for everyone.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> white centrics do the same thing that black centrics do.    ----
> from the standpoint of   BIOLOGY------both are worthless.
> A person of any group, or creed or nation or  "race"   can learn
> biology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know all about biology irosie. You are just stupidly assigning the same motivations to separate people with separate reasons for doing what they are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial differences do exist
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the semitic arabs are racially WHITE-----mostly------"arabs" ---being the early slave traders-----who harvested most of the slaves they traded from among subsaharans-----are extensively  "mixed"   with  "blacks.    In general---your sentence makes no sense.     Semitic ARABS   did not have an alphabet until about 300 AD and did not leave records----thus   WHAT DA HELL are you mumbling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs aren't White people, but unfortunately are Caucasoid.
> 
> What difference would it make that Arabs came up with a alphabet in 300 AD, or not?
> 
> The concept of race was largely formulated much later, considering much of Sub-Saharan Africa was unexplored at 300 AD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> check your bottle for contamination with methanol----you are babbling again
Click to expand...


You Jews aren't unlike Negroes, both are obnoxious big mouths.

You can tell by how many Jews have curly hair, that you have the blood of Negroes flowing through you.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nubia conquered Egypt as well.  Thats like saying me and my brother got into a fight and one of us won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the smart Jewish slaves left with Moses, they had to bring inferiors from the south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats just a story. There is no proof the Black Hebrews were enslaved in Egypt. There is no proof anyone wandered the desert for 40 years either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, I thought you said these biblical stories were proof of Blacks in North Africa, and the Near-East?
Click to expand...

The stories are proof. You can write a science fiction book like say Harry Potter and describe the people as you see in everyday life. Why would all their stories describe Black people if they were white? Dont you think that would be kind of weird?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know all about biology irosie. You are just stupidly assigning the same motivations to separate people with separate reasons for doing what they are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial differences do exist
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the semitic arabs are racially WHITE-----mostly------"arabs" ---being the early slave traders-----who harvested most of the slaves they traded from among subsaharans-----are extensively  "mixed"   with  "blacks.    In general---your sentence makes no sense.     Semitic ARABS   did not have an alphabet until about 300 AD and did not leave records----thus   WHAT DA HELL are you mumbling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs aren't White people, but unfortunately are Caucasoid.
> 
> What difference would it make that Arabs came up with a alphabet in 300 AD, or not?
> 
> The concept of race was largely formulated much later, considering much of Sub-Saharan Africa was unexplored at 300 AD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> check your bottle for contamination with methanol----you are babbling again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Jews aren't unlike Negroes, both are obnoxious big mouths.
> 
> You can tell by how many Jews have curly hair, that you have the blood of Negroes flowing through you.
Click to expand...

Jews are not the original Hebrews. They are european converts. Ashkenazis.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know all about biology irosie. You are just stupidly assigning the same motivations to separate people with separate reasons for doing what they are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial differences do exist
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the semitic arabs are racially WHITE-----mostly------"arabs" ---being the early slave traders-----who harvested most of the slaves they traded from among subsaharans-----are extensively  "mixed"   with  "blacks.    In general---your sentence makes no sense.     Semitic ARABS   did not have an alphabet until about 300 AD and did not leave records----thus   WHAT DA HELL are you mumbling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs aren't White people, but unfortunately are Caucasoid.
> 
> What difference would it make that Arabs came up with a alphabet in 300 AD, or not?
> 
> The concept of race was largely formulated much later, considering much of Sub-Saharan Africa was unexplored at 300 AD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> check your bottle for contamination with methanol----you are babbling again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Jews aren't unlike Negroes, both are obnoxious big mouths.
> 
> You can tell by how many Jews have curly hair, that you have the blood of Negroes flowing through you.
Click to expand...


jews made a huge contribution to Poland-----the art of distilling
wine goes all the way back to the Talmud times-----in Babylon-----the technique is discussed in the Babylonian Talmud-------I know that you are grateful


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racial differences do exist
> Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the semitic arabs are racially WHITE-----mostly------"arabs" ---being the early slave traders-----who harvested most of the slaves they traded from among subsaharans-----are extensively  "mixed"   with  "blacks.    In general---your sentence makes no sense.     Semitic ARABS   did not have an alphabet until about 300 AD and did not leave records----thus   WHAT DA HELL are you mumbling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs aren't White people, but unfortunately are Caucasoid.
> 
> What difference would it make that Arabs came up with a alphabet in 300 AD, or not?
> 
> The concept of race was largely formulated much later, considering much of Sub-Saharan Africa was unexplored at 300 AD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> check your bottle for contamination with methanol----you are babbling again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Jews aren't unlike Negroes, both are obnoxious big mouths.
> 
> You can tell by how many Jews have curly hair, that you have the blood of Negroes flowing through you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jews made a huge contribution to Poland-----the art of distilling
> wine goes all the way back to the Talmud times-----in Babylon-----the technique is discussed in the Babylonian Talmud-------I know that you are grateful
Click to expand...


Rosie. Who founded Babylon? According to the Talmud?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racial differences do exist
> Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the semitic arabs are racially WHITE-----mostly------"arabs" ---being the early slave traders-----who harvested most of the slaves they traded from among subsaharans-----are extensively  "mixed"   with  "blacks.    In general---your sentence makes no sense.     Semitic ARABS   did not have an alphabet until about 300 AD and did not leave records----thus   WHAT DA HELL are you mumbling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs aren't White people, but unfortunately are Caucasoid.
> 
> What difference would it make that Arabs came up with a alphabet in 300 AD, or not?
> 
> The concept of race was largely formulated much later, considering much of Sub-Saharan Africa was unexplored at 300 AD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> check your bottle for contamination with methanol----you are babbling again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Jews aren't unlike Negroes, both are obnoxious big mouths.
> 
> You can tell by how many Jews have curly hair, that you have the blood of Negroes flowing through you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are not the original Hebrews. They are european converts. Ashkenazis.
Click to expand...


Ashkeanzi Jews are largely E1b1b haplogroup like North, and East Africans, and J haplogroup like Arabs.
The maternal DNA is mostly Italian.

All putrid Mediterranean's, a mistake upon Humanity.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be since they ruled Egypt as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually dead wrong..
> No pre-contact sub-Saharan African society ever created even a written language, or weaved cloth, or forged steel, or invented the wheel, or plow, or devised a calendar, or code of laws, or any social organization, or system of measurement, or math, or built a multi-story structure, or sewer, or infrastructure of any kind.
> 
> They never drilled a well or irrigated or created any agriculture, or built a road, or sea-worthy vessel. They never domesticated animals, or exploited underground natural resources, or produced anything that could be considered a mechanical device. Blacks were still living in the Stone Age when Whites discovered them just 400 years ago. Blacks are the oldest race, so they should be the most advanced — but they never advanced at all. Blacks lived alone in Africa, a vast continent with temperate climates and abundant resources for 60,000 years; so they cannot blame racism, colonialism, culture, environment, or anything else for their failures. 19 of the 20 poorest countries are sub-Saharan African (Haiti). There has never been a successful Black nation. The only successful African nations were White-governed (Rhodesia, South Africa). No modern creations or civilization exists in sub-Saharan Africa that was not brought there by Whites. There are no White Third-World nations, but all Black ones are. Put Whites on an island and you get England; put Asians on an island and you get Japan; put Blacks on an island and you get Haiti. Nowhere Blacks live are they considered achievers. Blacks are universally viewed as unproductive and disruptive to society. Simply, life is an IQ test. All Black civilization is in fact transplanted White civilization. No Black society has ever independently developed and maintained its own technological way of life..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you it was wrong? Multiple sources point to the fact that Blacks created civilizations long before whites became self aware and stopped living in caves.  How do you think the Nile got diverted? How about the Great Pyramids of Egypt and the Pyramids in Nubia?
Click to expand...



..and naturally you just neglected to post any proof of your assertions...right?   According to your unproven theory Blacks regressed from this elevated pre-white position of cultural dominance and declined to the point where the languish today...right Spanky?  Blacks have the lowest average IQ and the most violent propensity---hardly a winning combo however it does explain why Africa has been in tribal turmoil for its entire history in spite of the wealth of natural resources and minerals...


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> 
> 
> Nubia conquered Egypt as well.  Thats like saying me and my brother got into a fight and one of us won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the smart Jewish slaves left with Moses, they had to bring inferiors from the south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats just a story. There is no proof the Black Hebrews were enslaved in Egypt. There is no proof anyone wandered the desert for 40 years either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, I thought you said these biblical stories were proof of Blacks in North Africa, and the Near-East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stories are proof. You can write a science fiction book like say Harry Potter and describe the people as you see in everyday life. Why would all their stories describe Black people if they were white? Dont you think that would be kind of weird?
Click to expand...



LMAO!!!!  'the stories are proof'????  You haven't the faintest idea of the raw pulp you spout...good grief if you are interested in this subject enough to indulge your febrile ignorance don't you owe yourself a brief stab at education amigo?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the semitic arabs are racially WHITE-----mostly------"arabs" ---being the early slave traders-----who harvested most of the slaves they traded from among subsaharans-----are extensively  "mixed"   with  "blacks.    In general---your sentence makes no sense.     Semitic ARABS   did not have an alphabet until about 300 AD and did not leave records----thus   WHAT DA HELL are you mumbling about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs aren't White people, but unfortunately are Caucasoid.
> 
> What difference would it make that Arabs came up with a alphabet in 300 AD, or not?
> 
> The concept of race was largely formulated much later, considering much of Sub-Saharan Africa was unexplored at 300 AD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> check your bottle for contamination with methanol----you are babbling again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Jews aren't unlike Negroes, both are obnoxious big mouths.
> 
> You can tell by how many Jews have curly hair, that you have the blood of Negroes flowing through you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are not the original Hebrews. They are european converts. Ashkenazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkeanzi Jews are largely E1b1b haplogroup like North, and East Africans, and J haplogroup like Arabs.
> The maternal DNA is mostly Italian.
> 
> All putrid Mediterranean's, a mistake upon Humanity.
Click to expand...

Where did you get E1b1b? Thats not correct.

Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racial differences do exist
> Actually the Semitic Arabs had formulated many concepts of race before Whites had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the semitic arabs are racially WHITE-----mostly------"arabs" ---being the early slave traders-----who harvested most of the slaves they traded from among subsaharans-----are extensively  "mixed"   with  "blacks.    In general---your sentence makes no sense.     Semitic ARABS   did not have an alphabet until about 300 AD and did not leave records----thus   WHAT DA HELL are you mumbling about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs aren't White people, but unfortunately are Caucasoid.
> 
> What difference would it make that Arabs came up with a alphabet in 300 AD, or not?
> 
> The concept of race was largely formulated much later, considering much of Sub-Saharan Africa was unexplored at 300 AD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> check your bottle for contamination with methanol----you are babbling again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Jews aren't unlike Negroes, both are obnoxious big mouths.
> 
> You can tell by how many Jews have curly hair, that you have the blood of Negroes flowing through you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are not the original Hebrews. They are european converts. Ashkenazis.
Click to expand...




No shit Sherlock...


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually dead wrong..
> No pre-contact sub-Saharan African society ever created even a written language, or weaved cloth, or forged steel, or invented the wheel, or plow, or devised a calendar, or code of laws, or any social organization, or system of measurement, or math, or built a multi-story structure, or sewer, or infrastructure of any kind.
> 
> They never drilled a well or irrigated or created any agriculture, or built a road, or sea-worthy vessel. They never domesticated animals, or exploited underground natural resources, or produced anything that could be considered a mechanical device. Blacks were still living in the Stone Age when Whites discovered them just 400 years ago. Blacks are the oldest race, so they should be the most advanced — but they never advanced at all. Blacks lived alone in Africa, a vast continent with temperate climates and abundant resources for 60,000 years; so they cannot blame racism, colonialism, culture, environment, or anything else for their failures. 19 of the 20 poorest countries are sub-Saharan African (Haiti). There has never been a successful Black nation. The only successful African nations were White-governed (Rhodesia, South Africa). No modern creations or civilization exists in sub-Saharan Africa that was not brought there by Whites. There are no White Third-World nations, but all Black ones are. Put Whites on an island and you get England; put Asians on an island and you get Japan; put Blacks on an island and you get Haiti. Nowhere Blacks live are they considered achievers. Blacks are universally viewed as unproductive and disruptive to society. Simply, life is an IQ test. All Black civilization is in fact transplanted White civilization. No Black society has ever independently developed and maintained its own technological way of life..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you it was wrong? Multiple sources point to the fact that Blacks created civilizations long before whites became self aware and stopped living in caves.  How do you think the Nile got diverted? How about the Great Pyramids of Egypt and the Pyramids in Nubia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ..and naturally you just neglected to post any proof of your assertions...right?   According to your unproven theory Blacks regressed from this elevated pre-white position of cultural dominance and declined to the point where the languish today...right Spanky?  Blacks have the lowest average IQ and the most violent propensity---hardly a winning combo however it does explain why Africa has been in tribal turmoil for its entire history in spite of the wealth of natural resources and minerals...
Click to expand...

I already posted my "proof" not that I need to prove anything to you. If youre still riding the IQ thing I already explained its been proven whites lack the intelligence to come up with a test that accurately measures intelligence.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs aren't White people, but unfortunately are Caucasoid.
> 
> What difference would it make that Arabs came up with a alphabet in 300 AD, or not?
> 
> The concept of race was largely formulated much later, considering much of Sub-Saharan Africa was unexplored at 300 AD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check your bottle for contamination with methanol----you are babbling again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Jews aren't unlike Negroes, both are obnoxious big mouths.
> 
> You can tell by how many Jews have curly hair, that you have the blood of Negroes flowing through you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are not the original Hebrews. They are european converts. Ashkenazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkeanzi Jews are largely E1b1b haplogroup like North, and East Africans, and J haplogroup like Arabs.
> The maternal DNA is mostly Italian.
> 
> All putrid Mediterranean's, a mistake upon Humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you E1b1b? Thats not correct.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
Click to expand...



lite advice: if you are pre-disposed to tell some they are wrong, please offer more than your ego...LOL


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs aren't White people, but unfortunately are Caucasoid.
> 
> What difference would it make that Arabs came up with a alphabet in 300 AD, or not?
> 
> The concept of race was largely formulated much later, considering much of Sub-Saharan Africa was unexplored at 300 AD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check your bottle for contamination with methanol----you are babbling again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Jews aren't unlike Negroes, both are obnoxious big mouths.
> 
> You can tell by how many Jews have curly hair, that you have the blood of Negroes flowing through you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are not the original Hebrews. They are european converts. Ashkenazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkeanzi Jews are largely E1b1b haplogroup like North, and East Africans, and J haplogroup like Arabs.
> The maternal DNA is mostly Italian.
> 
> All putrid Mediterranean's, a mistake upon Humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you E1b1b? Thats not correct.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
Click to expand...


You article admits that Ashkenazi Jews are basically when Semitic men met Italian women,  there might be some German,Polish, or Russian DNA in Ashkenazi Jews, but it's just minimal.


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> check your bottle for contamination with methanol----you are babbling again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Jews aren't unlike Negroes, both are obnoxious big mouths.
> 
> You can tell by how many Jews have curly hair, that you have the blood of Negroes flowing through you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are not the original Hebrews. They are european converts. Ashkenazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkeanzi Jews are largely E1b1b haplogroup like North, and East Africans, and J haplogroup like Arabs.
> The maternal DNA is mostly Italian.
> 
> All putrid Mediterranean's, a mistake upon Humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you E1b1b? Thats not correct.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lite advice: if you are pre-disposed to tell some they are wrong, please offer more than your ego...LOL
Click to expand...

You cant give me any advice. That would be like me taking advice from a retarded chimp.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> check your bottle for contamination with methanol----you are babbling again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Jews aren't unlike Negroes, both are obnoxious big mouths.
> 
> You can tell by how many Jews have curly hair, that you have the blood of Negroes flowing through you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are not the original Hebrews. They are european converts. Ashkenazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkeanzi Jews are largely E1b1b haplogroup like North, and East Africans, and J haplogroup like Arabs.
> The maternal DNA is mostly Italian.
> 
> All putrid Mediterranean's, a mistake upon Humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you E1b1b? Thats not correct.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You article admits that Ashkenazi Jews are basically when Semitic men met Italian women,  there might be some German,Polish, or Russian DNA in Ashkenazi Jews, but it's just minimal.
Click to expand...

Where does it say its minimal?

"
The team found that four founders were responsible for 40 percent of Ashkenazi mitochondrial DNA, and that all of these founders originated in Europe. The majority of the remaining people could be traced to other European lineages.

All told, more than 80 percent of the maternal lineages of Ashkenazi Jews could be traced to Europe, with only a few lineages originating in the Near East."


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs aren't White people, but unfortunately are Caucasoid.
> 
> What difference would it make that Arabs came up with a alphabet in 300 AD, or not?
> 
> The concept of race was largely formulated much later, considering much of Sub-Saharan Africa was unexplored at 300 AD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check your bottle for contamination with methanol----you are babbling again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Jews aren't unlike Negroes, both are obnoxious big mouths.
> 
> You can tell by how many Jews have curly hair, that you have the blood of Negroes flowing through you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are not the original Hebrews. They are european converts. Ashkenazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkeanzi Jews are largely E1b1b haplogroup like North, and East Africans, and J haplogroup like Arabs.
> The maternal DNA is mostly Italian.
> 
> All putrid Mediterranean's, a mistake upon Humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you get E1b1b? Thats not correct.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
Click to expand...


About 20% of Ashkenazi Jewish haplogroups on the male, or Y end are E1b1b.

European Y-DNA haplogroups frequencies by country


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> check your bottle for contamination with methanol----you are babbling again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Jews aren't unlike Negroes, both are obnoxious big mouths.
> 
> You can tell by how many Jews have curly hair, that you have the blood of Negroes flowing through you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are not the original Hebrews. They are european converts. Ashkenazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkeanzi Jews are largely E1b1b haplogroup like North, and East Africans, and J haplogroup like Arabs.
> The maternal DNA is mostly Italian.
> 
> All putrid Mediterranean's, a mistake upon Humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you get E1b1b? Thats not correct.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 20% of Ashkenazi Jewish haplogroups on the male, or Y end are E1b1b.
> 
> European Y-DNA haplogroups frequencies by country
Click to expand...

Can you quote that in your link? I dont see what your claiming and not really inclined to look as I already posted the link I read that said they were predominately european.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually dead wrong..
> No pre-contact sub-Saharan African society ever created even a written language, or weaved cloth, or forged steel, or invented the wheel, or plow, or devised a calendar, or code of laws, or any social organization, or system of measurement, or math, or built a multi-story structure, or sewer, or infrastructure of any kind.
> 
> They never drilled a well or irrigated or created any agriculture, or built a road, or sea-worthy vessel. They never domesticated animals, or exploited underground natural resources, or produced anything that could be considered a mechanical device. Blacks were still living in the Stone Age when Whites discovered them just 400 years ago. Blacks are the oldest race, so they should be the most advanced — but they never advanced at all. Blacks lived alone in Africa, a vast continent with temperate climates and abundant resources for 60,000 years; so they cannot blame racism, colonialism, culture, environment, or anything else for their failures. 19 of the 20 poorest countries are sub-Saharan African (Haiti). There has never been a successful Black nation. The only successful African nations were White-governed (Rhodesia, South Africa). No modern creations or civilization exists in sub-Saharan Africa that was not brought there by Whites. There are no White Third-World nations, but all Black ones are. Put Whites on an island and you get England; put Asians on an island and you get Japan; put Blacks on an island and you get Haiti. Nowhere Blacks live are they considered achievers. Blacks are universally viewed as unproductive and disruptive to society. Simply, life is an IQ test. All Black civilization is in fact transplanted White civilization. No Black society has ever independently developed and maintained its own technological way of life..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you it was wrong? Multiple sources point to the fact that Blacks created civilizations long before whites became self aware and stopped living in caves.  How do you think the Nile got diverted? How about the Great Pyramids of Egypt and the Pyramids in Nubia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ..and naturally you just neglected to post any proof of your assertions...right?   According to your unproven theory Blacks regressed from this elevated pre-white position of cultural dominance and declined to the point where the languish today...right Spanky?  Blacks have the lowest average IQ and the most violent propensity---hardly a winning combo however it does explain why Africa has been in tribal turmoil for its entire history in spite of the wealth of natural resources and minerals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted my "proof" not that I need to prove anything to you. If youre still riding the IQ thing I already explained its been proven whites lack the intelligence to come up with a test that accurately measures intelligence.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually dead wrong..
> No pre-contact sub-Saharan African society ever created even a written language, or weaved cloth, or forged steel, or invented the wheel, or plow, or devised a calendar, or code of laws, or any social organization, or system of measurement, or math, or built a multi-story structure, or sewer, or infrastructure of any kind.
> 
> They never drilled a well or irrigated or created any agriculture, or built a road, or sea-worthy vessel. They never domesticated animals, or exploited underground natural resources, or produced anything that could be considered a mechanical device. Blacks were still living in the Stone Age when Whites discovered them just 400 years ago. Blacks are the oldest race, so they should be the most advanced — but they never advanced at all. Blacks lived alone in Africa, a vast continent with temperate climates and abundant resources for 60,000 years; so they cannot blame racism, colonialism, culture, environment, or anything else for their failures. 19 of the 20 poorest countries are sub-Saharan African (Haiti). There has never been a successful Black nation. The only successful African nations were White-governed (Rhodesia, South Africa). No modern creations or civilization exists in sub-Saharan Africa that was not brought there by Whites. There are no White Third-World nations, but all Black ones are. Put Whites on an island and you get England; put Asians on an island and you get Japan; put Blacks on an island and you get Haiti. Nowhere Blacks live are they considered achievers. Blacks are universally viewed as unproductive and disruptive to society. Simply, life is an IQ test. All Black civilization is in fact transplanted White civilization. No Black society has ever independently developed and maintained its own technological way of life..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you it was wrong? Multiple sources point to the fact that Blacks created civilizations long before whites became self aware and stopped living in caves.  How do you think the Nile got diverted? How about the Great Pyramids of Egypt and the Pyramids in Nubia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ..and naturally you just neglected to post any proof of your assertions...right?   According to your unproven theory Blacks regressed from this elevated pre-white position of cultural dominance and declined to the point where the languish today...right Spanky?  Blacks have the lowest average IQ and the most violent propensity---hardly a winning combo however it does explain why Africa has been in tribal turmoil for its entire history in spite of the wealth of natural resources and minerals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted my "proof" not that I need to prove anything to you. If youre still riding the IQ thing I already explained its been proven whites lack the intelligence to come up with a test that accurately measures intelligence.
Click to expand...



Seriously you cannot be this dumb...you posted pulp---stories...find someone a bit bright to explain the definition of [ proof ] to you....


THIRTY YEARS OF RESEARCH ON RACE

DIFFERENCES IN COGNITIVE ABILITY

J. Philippe Rushton

The University of Western Ontario

Arthur R. Jensen

University of California, Berkeley

The _culture-only _(0% genetic–100% environmental) and the _hereditarian _(50%

genetic–50% environmental) models of the causes of mean Black–White differences

in cognitive ability are compared and contrasted across 10 categories of evidence:

the worldwide distribution of test scores, _g _factor of mental ability, heritability, brain

size and cognitive ability, transracial adoption, racial admixture, regression, related

life-history traits, human origins research, and hypothesized environmental variables.

The new evidence reviewed here points to some genetic component in

Black–White differences in mean IQ. The implication for public policy is that the

discrimination model (i.e., Black–White differences in socially valued outcomes

will be equal barring discrimination) must be tempered by a distributional model

(i.e., Black–White outcomes reflect underlying group characteristics).

Section 1: Background

Throughout the history of psychology, no question has been so persistent or

so resistant to resolution as that of the relative roles of nature and nurture in

causing individual and group differences in cognitive ability (Degler, 1991;

Loehlin, Lindzey, & Spuhler, 1975). The scientific debate goes back to the

mid-19th century (e.g., Galton, 1869; Nott & Glidden, 1854). Starting with the

widespread use of standardized mental tests in World War I, average ethnic and

racial group differences were found. Especially vexing has been the cause(s) of

the 15-point Black–White IQ difference in the United States.

In 1969, the _Harvard Educational Review _published Arthur Jensen’s lengthy

article, “How Much Can We Boost IQ and School Achievement?” Jensen concluded

that (a) IQ tests measure socially relevant general ability; (b) individual

differences in IQ have a high heritability, at least for the White populations of the

United States and Europe; (c) compensatory educational programs have proved

generally ineffective in raising the IQs or school achievement of individuals or

groups; (d) because social mobility is linked to ability, social class differences in

IQ probably have an appreciable genetic component; and tentatively, but most

controversially, (e) the mean Black–White group difference in IQ probably has

some genetic component.

Jensen’s (1969) article was covered in _Time_, _Newsweek_, _Life_, _U.S. News &_

_World Report_, and _New York Times Magazine_. His conclusions, the theoretical

issues they raised, and the public policy recommendations that many saw as

stemming directly from them were dubbed “Jensenism,” a term which entered the dictionary. Since 1969, Jensen has continued to publish prolifically on all of these

issues, and increasing numbers of psychometricians and behavioral geneticists

have come to agree with one or more of the tenets of Jensenism (Snyderman &

Rothman, 1987, 1988).

_The Bell Curve _(Herrnstein & Murray, 1994) presented general readers an

update of the evidence for the hereditarian position along with several policy

recommendations and an original analysis of 11,878 youths (including 3,022

Blacks) from the 12-year National Longitudinal Survey of Youth. It found that

most 17-year-olds with high scores on the Armed Forces Qualification Test,

regardless of ethnic background, went on to occupational success by their late 20s

and early 30s, whereas those with low scores were more inclined to welfare

dependency. The study also found that the average IQ for African Americans was

lower than those for Latino, White, Asian, and Jewish Americans (85, 89, 103,

106, and 113, respectively; Herrnstein & Murray, 1994, pp. 273–278).

Currently, the 1.1 standard deviation difference in average IQ between Blacks

and Whites in the United States is not in itself a matter of empirical dispute. A

meta-analytic review by Roth, Bevier, Bobko, Switzer, and Tyler (2001) showed

it also holds for college and university application tests such as the Scholastic

Aptitude Test (SAT; _N __ 2.4 million) and the Graduate Record Examination

(GRE; _N __ 2.3 million), as well as for tests for job applicants in corporate settings

(_N __ 0.5 million) and in the military (_N __ 0.4 million). Because test scores are

the best predictor of economic success in Western society (Schmidt & Hunter,

1998), these group differences have important societal outcomes (R. A. Gordon,

1997; Gottfredson, 1997).

The question that still remains is whether the cause of group differences in

average IQ is purely social, economic, and cultural or whether genetic factors are

also involved. Following publication of _The Bell Curve, _the American Psychological

Association (APA) established an 11-person Task Force (Neisser et al.,

1996) to evaluate the book’s conclusions. Based on their review of twin and other

kinship studies, the Task Force for the most part agreed with Jensen’s (1969)

_Harvard Educational Review _article and _The Bell Curve, _that within the White

population the heritability of IQ is “around .75” (p. 85). As to the cause of the

mean Black–White group difference, however, the Task Force concluded: “There

is certainly no support for a genetic interpretation” (p. 97).

Among the factors contributing to the longstanding lack of resolution of this

important and controversial issue are the difficulty of the subject matter, the

political issues associated with it and the emotions they arouse, and the different

meta-theoretical perspectives of the experimental and correlational methodologies.

Cronbach (1957) referred to these conflicting approaches as the two “halves”

of psychology because researchers are predisposed to draw different conclusions

depending on whether they adopt a “manipulations-lead-to-change” or a “correlations-

find-stability” paradigm.

Here we review in detail the research that has accumulated since Jensen’s

(1969) article and compare our findings with earlier reviews and evaluations such

as those by Loehlin et al. (1975), P. E. Vernon (1979), Herrnstein and Murray

(1994), the APA Task Force (Neisser et al., 1996), and Nisbett (1998). Facts in

themselves typically do not answer scientific questions. For a question so complex

as the cause of the average Black–White group difference in IQ, no one fact, one study, nor indeed any single line of evidence, can hope to be determinative.

Rather, resolving the issue requires examining several independent lines of

evidence to determine if, when taken together, they confirm or refute rival

hypotheses and research programs.

The philosophy of science methodology used here is guided by the view that,

just as in individual studies the principal of aggregation holds _that a set of_

_measurements provides a more reliable indicator than any single measure taken_

_from the set _(Rushton, Brainerd, & Pressley, 1983), so in reviewing multiple lines

of evidence, making strong inferences from a number of contending hypotheses

is more efficacious than considering only one hypothesis at a time (Platt, 1964).

Although strong inference is _the _method of science, it has, more often than not,

been eschewed in this controversial debate.

The final section of this article addresses the question of what these conclusions

imply for policy, specifically for the issues of educational and psychological

testing, health, race relations, and conflicting worldviews about the essence of

human nature. It suggests that the distributional model that takes genetic factors

into account must temper the discrimination model that explains Black–White

differences in socially valued outcomes.

Section 2: The Two Conflicting Research Programs

Here, we review the research on Black–White difference in average IQ

published since Jensen’s (1969) now 36-year-old article. We then apply the

philosophy of science methodologies of Platt (1964), Lakatos (1970, 1978), and

Urbach (1974a, 1974b) to determine if the preponderance of this new evidence

strengthens or weakens Jensen’s (1969) tentative assertion that it is more likely

than not that some part of


----------



## BlackSand

Coyote said:


> When people become obsessed with genetics, racial purity and superiority...and judge people on that basis, I get this awful feeling of dejas vous.
> 
> It is repulsive.



I get this awful and repulsive feeling when you refer to them as people ...  Is there any way we could make them the first Martians ... 
Seriously ... I don't mind if they have to eat their poop on the way to Mars ... Better than us.

.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Jews aren't unlike Negroes, both are obnoxious big mouths.
> 
> You can tell by how many Jews have curly hair, that you have the blood of Negroes flowing through you.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are not the original Hebrews. They are european converts. Ashkenazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkeanzi Jews are largely E1b1b haplogroup like North, and East Africans, and J haplogroup like Arabs.
> The maternal DNA is mostly Italian.
> 
> All putrid Mediterranean's, a mistake upon Humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you E1b1b? Thats not correct.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lite advice: if you are pre-disposed to tell some they are wrong, please offer more than your ego...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant give me any advice. That would be like me taking advice from a retarded chimp.
Click to expand...




moron


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Jews aren't unlike Negroes, both are obnoxious big mouths.
> 
> You can tell by how many Jews have curly hair, that you have the blood of Negroes flowing through you.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are not the original Hebrews. They are european converts. Ashkenazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkeanzi Jews are largely E1b1b haplogroup like North, and East Africans, and J haplogroup like Arabs.
> The maternal DNA is mostly Italian.
> 
> All putrid Mediterranean's, a mistake upon Humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you E1b1b? Thats not correct.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You article admits that Ashkenazi Jews are basically when Semitic men met Italian women,  there might be some German,Polish, or Russian DNA in Ashkenazi Jews, but it's just minimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say its minimal?
> 
> "
> The team found that four founders were responsible for 40 percent of Ashkenazi mitochondrial DNA, and that all of these founders originated in Europe. The majority of the remaining people could be traced to other European lineages.
> 
> All told, more than 80 percent of the maternal lineages of Ashkenazi Jews could be traced to Europe, with only a few lineages originating in the Near East."
Click to expand...


Here's a  DNA study from Eurogenes putting Ashkenazi Jews at just over 11% Polish,  over 30% Italian Tuscan, and over 33.% Near-Eastern Samaritan.

`*Ashkenazi*
Anatolia_ChL 7.9
Arab_Israel_1 15.65
Avar 0.6
Bashkir 0.05
Cossack 0
Italian_Tuscan 30.45
Polish 11.75
Samaritan 33.6
Uygur 0


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually dead wrong..
> No pre-contact sub-Saharan African society ever created even a written language, or weaved cloth, or forged steel, or invented the wheel, or plow, or devised a calendar, or code of laws, or any social organization, or system of measurement, or math, or built a multi-story structure, or sewer, or infrastructure of any kind.
> 
> They never drilled a well or irrigated or created any agriculture, or built a road, or sea-worthy vessel. They never domesticated animals, or exploited underground natural resources, or produced anything that could be considered a mechanical device. Blacks were still living in the Stone Age when Whites discovered them just 400 years ago. Blacks are the oldest race, so they should be the most advanced — but they never advanced at all. Blacks lived alone in Africa, a vast continent with temperate climates and abundant resources for 60,000 years; so they cannot blame racism, colonialism, culture, environment, or anything else for their failures. 19 of the 20 poorest countries are sub-Saharan African (Haiti). There has never been a successful Black nation. The only successful African nations were White-governed (Rhodesia, South Africa). No modern creations or civilization exists in sub-Saharan Africa that was not brought there by Whites. There are no White Third-World nations, but all Black ones are. Put Whites on an island and you get England; put Asians on an island and you get Japan; put Blacks on an island and you get Haiti. Nowhere Blacks live are they considered achievers. Blacks are universally viewed as unproductive and disruptive to society. Simply, life is an IQ test. All Black civilization is in fact transplanted White civilization. No Black society has ever independently developed and maintained its own technological way of life..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you it was wrong? Multiple sources point to the fact that Blacks created civilizations long before whites became self aware and stopped living in caves.  How do you think the Nile got diverted? How about the Great Pyramids of Egypt and the Pyramids in Nubia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ..and naturally you just neglected to post any proof of your assertions...right?   According to your unproven theory Blacks regressed from this elevated pre-white position of cultural dominance and declined to the point where the languish today...right Spanky?  Blacks have the lowest average IQ and the most violent propensity---hardly a winning combo however it does explain why Africa has been in tribal turmoil for its entire history in spite of the wealth of natural resources and minerals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted my "proof" not that I need to prove anything to you. If youre still riding the IQ thing I already explained its been proven whites lack the intelligence to come up with a test that accurately measures intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually dead wrong..
> No pre-contact sub-Saharan African society ever created even a written language, or weaved cloth, or forged steel, or invented the wheel, or plow, or devised a calendar, or code of laws, or any social organization, or system of measurement, or math, or built a multi-story structure, or sewer, or infrastructure of any kind.
> 
> They never drilled a well or irrigated or created any agriculture, or built a road, or sea-worthy vessel. They never domesticated animals, or exploited underground natural resources, or produced anything that could be considered a mechanical device. Blacks were still living in the Stone Age when Whites discovered them just 400 years ago. Blacks are the oldest race, so they should be the most advanced — but they never advanced at all. Blacks lived alone in Africa, a vast continent with temperate climates and abundant resources for 60,000 years; so they cannot blame racism, colonialism, culture, environment, or anything else for their failures. 19 of the 20 poorest countries are sub-Saharan African (Haiti). There has never been a successful Black nation. The only successful African nations were White-governed (Rhodesia, South Africa). No modern creations or civilization exists in sub-Saharan Africa that was not brought there by Whites. There are no White Third-World nations, but all Black ones are. Put Whites on an island and you get England; put Asians on an island and you get Japan; put Blacks on an island and you get Haiti. Nowhere Blacks live are they considered achievers. Blacks are universally viewed as unproductive and disruptive to society. Simply, life is an IQ test. All Black civilization is in fact transplanted White civilization. No Black society has ever independently developed and maintained its own technological way of life..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you it was wrong? Multiple sources point to the fact that Blacks created civilizations long before whites became self aware and stopped living in caves.  How do you think the Nile got diverted? How about the Great Pyramids of Egypt and the Pyramids in Nubia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ..and naturally you just neglected to post any proof of your assertions...right?   According to your unproven theory Blacks regressed from this elevated pre-white position of cultural dominance and declined to the point where the languish today...right Spanky?  Blacks have the lowest average IQ and the most violent propensity---hardly a winning combo however it does explain why Africa has been in tribal turmoil for its entire history in spite of the wealth of natural resources and minerals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted my "proof" not that I need to prove anything to you. If youre still riding the IQ thing I already explained its been proven whites lack the intelligence to come up with a test that accurately measures intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously you cannot be this dumb...you posted pulp---stories...find someone a bit bright to explain the definition of [ proof ] to you....
> 
> 
> THIRTY YEARS OF RESEARCH ON RACE
> 
> DIFFERENCES IN COGNITIVE ABILITY
> 
> J. Philippe Rushton
> 
> The University of Western Ontario
> 
> Arthur R. Jensen
> 
> University of California, Berkeley
> 
> The _culture-only _(0% genetic–100% environmental) and the _hereditarian _(50%
> 
> genetic–50% environmental) models of the causes of mean Black–White differences
> 
> in cognitive ability are compared and contrasted across 10 categories of evidence:
> 
> the worldwide distribution of test scores, _g _factor of mental ability, heritability, brain
> 
> size and cognitive ability, transracial adoption, racial admixture, regression, related
> 
> life-history traits, human origins research, and hypothesized environmental variables.
> 
> The new evidence reviewed here points to some genetic component in
> 
> Black–White differences in mean IQ. The implication for public policy is that the
> 
> discrimination model (i.e., Black–White differences in socially valued outcomes
> 
> will be equal barring discrimination) must be tempered by a distributional model
> 
> (i.e., Black–White outcomes reflect underlying group characteristics).
> 
> Section 1: Background
> 
> Throughout the history of psychology, no question has been so persistent or
> 
> so resistant to resolution as that of the relative roles of nature and nurture in
> 
> causing individual and group differences in cognitive ability (Degler, 1991;
> 
> Loehlin, Lindzey, & Spuhler, 1975). The scientific debate goes back to the
> 
> mid-19th century (e.g., Galton, 1869; Nott & Glidden, 1854). Starting with the
> 
> widespread use of standardized mental tests in World War I, average ethnic and
> 
> racial group differences were found. Especially vexing has been the cause(s) of
> 
> the 15-point Black–White IQ difference in the United States.
> 
> In 1969, the _Harvard Educational Review _published Arthur Jensen’s lengthy
> 
> article, “How Much Can We Boost IQ and School Achievement?” Jensen concluded
> 
> that (a) IQ tests measure socially relevant general ability; (b) individual
> 
> differences in IQ have a high heritability, at least for the White populations of the
> 
> United States and Europe; (c) compensatory educational programs have proved
> 
> generally ineffective in raising the IQs or school achievement of individuals or
> 
> groups; (d) because social mobility is linked to ability, social class differences in
> 
> IQ probably have an appreciable genetic component; and tentatively, but most
> 
> controversially, (e) the mean Black–White group difference in IQ probably has
> 
> some genetic component.
> 
> Jensen’s (1969) article was covered in _Time_, _Newsweek_, _Life_, _U.S. News &_
> 
> _World Report_, and _New York Times Magazine_. His conclusions, the theoretical
> 
> issues they raised, and the public policy recommendations that many saw as
> 
> stemming directly from them were dubbed “Jensenism,” a term which entered the dictionary. Since 1969, Jensen has continued to publish prolifically on all of these
> 
> issues, and increasing numbers of psychometricians and behavioral geneticists
> 
> have come to agree with one or more of the tenets of Jensenism (Snyderman &
> 
> Rothman, 1987, 1988).
> 
> _The Bell Curve _(Herrnstein & Murray, 1994) presented general readers an
> 
> update of the evidence for the hereditarian position along with several policy
> 
> recommendations and an original analysis of 11,878 youths (including 3,022
> 
> Blacks) from the 12-year National Longitudinal Survey of Youth. It found that
> 
> most 17-year-olds with high scores on the Armed Forces Qualification Test,
> 
> regardless of ethnic background, went on to occupational success by their late 20s
> 
> and early 30s, whereas those with low scores were more inclined to welfare
> 
> dependency. The study also found that the average IQ for African Americans was
> 
> lower than those for Latino, White, Asian, and Jewish Americans (85, 89, 103,
> 
> 106, and 113, respectively; Herrnstein & Murray, 1994, pp. 273–278).
> 
> Currently, the 1.1 standard deviation difference in average IQ between Blacks
> 
> and Whites in the United States is not in itself a matter of empirical dispute. A
> 
> meta-analytic review by Roth, Bevier, Bobko, Switzer, and Tyler (2001) showed
> 
> it also holds for college and university application tests such as the Scholastic
> 
> Aptitude Test (SAT; _N __ 2.4 million) and the Graduate Record Examination
> 
> (GRE; _N __ 2.3 million), as well as for tests for job applicants in corporate settings
> 
> (_N __ 0.5 million) and in the military (_N __ 0.4 million). Because test scores are
> 
> the best predictor of economic success in Western society (Schmidt & Hunter,
> 
> 1998), these group differences have important societal outcomes (R. A. Gordon,
> 
> 1997; Gottfredson, 1997).
> 
> The question that still remains is whether the cause of group differences in
> 
> average IQ is purely social, economic, and cultural or whether genetic factors are
> 
> also involved. Following publication of _The Bell Curve, _the American Psychological
> 
> Association (APA) established an 11-person Task Force (Neisser et al.,
> 
> 1996) to evaluate the book’s conclusions. Based on their review of twin and other
> 
> kinship studies, the Task Force for the most part agreed with Jensen’s (1969)
> 
> _Harvard Educational Review _article and _The Bell Curve, _that within the White
> 
> population the heritability of IQ is “around .75” (p. 85). As to the cause of the
> 
> mean Black–White group difference, however, the Task Force concluded: “There
> 
> is certainly no support for a genetic interpretation” (p. 97).
> 
> Among the factors contributing to the longstanding lack of resolution of this
> 
> important and controversial issue are the difficulty of the subject matter, the
> 
> political issues associated with it and the emotions they arouse, and the different
> 
> meta-theoretical perspectives of the experimental and correlational methodologies.
> 
> Cronbach (1957) referred to these conflicting approaches as the two “halves”
> 
> of psychology because researchers are predisposed to draw different conclusions
> 
> depending on whether they adopt a “manipulations-lead-to-change” or a “correlations-
> 
> find-stability” paradigm.
> 
> Here we review in detail the research that has accumulated since Jensen’s
> 
> (1969) article and compare our findings with earlier reviews and evaluations such
> 
> as those by Loehlin et al. (1975), P. E. Vernon (1979), Herrnstein and Murray
> 
> (1994), the APA Task Force (Neisser et al., 1996), and Nisbett (1998). Facts in
> 
> themselves typically do not answer scientific questions. For a question so complex
> 
> as the cause of the average Black–White group difference in IQ, no one fact, one study, nor indeed any single line of evidence, can hope to be determinative.
> 
> Rather, resolving the issue requires examining several independent lines of
> 
> evidence to determine if, when taken together, they confirm or refute rival
> 
> hypotheses and research programs.
> 
> The philosophy of science methodology used here is guided by the view that,
> 
> just as in individual studies the principal of aggregation holds _that a set of_
> 
> _measurements provides a more reliable indicator than any single measure taken_
> 
> _from the set _(Rushton, Brainerd, & Pressley, 1983), so in reviewing multiple lines
> 
> of evidence, making strong inferences from a number of contending hypotheses
> 
> is more efficacious than considering only one hypothesis at a time (Platt, 1964).
> 
> Although strong inference is _the _method of science, it has, more often than not,
> 
> been eschewed in this controversial debate.
> 
> The final section of this article addresses the question of what these conclusions
> 
> imply for policy, specifically for the issues of educational and psychological
> 
> testing, health, race relations, and conflicting worldviews about the essence of
> 
> human nature. It suggests that the distributional model that takes genetic factors
> 
> into account must temper the discrimination model that explains Black–White
> 
> differences in socially valued outcomes.
> 
> Section 2: The Two Conflicting Research Programs
> 
> Here, we review the research on Black–White difference in average IQ
> 
> published since Jensen’s (1969) now 36-year-old article. We then apply the
> 
> philosophy of science methodologies of Platt (1964), Lakatos (1970, 1978), and
> 
> Urbach (1974a, 1974b) to determine if the preponderance of this new evidence
> 
> strengthens or weakens Jensen’s (1969) tentative assertion that it is more likely
> 
> than not that some part of
Click to expand...

This guy is a white. He has no credibility. You actually lowered your credibility by posting him as your source.This is your proof? 







 .


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are not the original Hebrews. They are european converts. Ashkenazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashkeanzi Jews are largely E1b1b haplogroup like North, and East Africans, and J haplogroup like Arabs.
> The maternal DNA is mostly Italian.
> 
> All putrid Mediterranean's, a mistake upon Humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you E1b1b? Thats not correct.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You article admits that Ashkenazi Jews are basically when Semitic men met Italian women,  there might be some German,Polish, or Russian DNA in Ashkenazi Jews, but it's just minimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say its minimal?
> 
> "
> The team found that four founders were responsible for 40 percent of Ashkenazi mitochondrial DNA, and that all of these founders originated in Europe. The majority of the remaining people could be traced to other European lineages.
> 
> All told, more than 80 percent of the maternal lineages of Ashkenazi Jews could be traced to Europe, with only a few lineages originating in the Near East."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a  DNA study from Eurogenes putting Ashkenazi Jews at just over 11% Polish,  over 30% Italian Tuscan, and over 33.% Near-Eastern Samaritan.
> 
> `*Ashkenazi*
> Anatolia_ChL 7.9
> Arab_Israel_1 15.65
> Avar 0.6
> Bashkir 0.05
> Cossack 0
> Italian_Tuscan 30.45
> Polish 11.75
> Samaritan 33.6
> Uygur 0
Click to expand...

Where is your link? I dont see a study.


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are not the original Hebrews. They are european converts. Ashkenazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashkeanzi Jews are largely E1b1b haplogroup like North, and East Africans, and J haplogroup like Arabs.
> The maternal DNA is mostly Italian.
> 
> All putrid Mediterranean's, a mistake upon Humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you E1b1b? Thats not correct.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lite advice: if you are pre-disposed to tell some they are wrong, please offer more than your ego...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant give me any advice. That would be like me taking advice from a retarded chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moron
Click to expand...

No need to announce yourself. I pretty much suspected you were a moron.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Jews aren't unlike Negroes, both are obnoxious big mouths.
> 
> You can tell by how many Jews have curly hair, that you have the blood of Negroes flowing through you.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are not the original Hebrews. They are european converts. Ashkenazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkeanzi Jews are largely E1b1b haplogroup like North, and East Africans, and J haplogroup like Arabs.
> The maternal DNA is mostly Italian.
> 
> All putrid Mediterranean's, a mistake upon Humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you E1b1b? Thats not correct.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You article admits that Ashkenazi Jews are basically when Semitic men met Italian women,  there might be some German,Polish, or Russian DNA in Ashkenazi Jews, but it's just minimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say its minimal?
> 
> "
> The team found that four founders were responsible for 40 percent of Ashkenazi mitochondrial DNA, and that all of these founders originated in Europe. The majority of the remaining people could be traced to other European lineages.
> 
> All told, more than 80 percent of the maternal lineages of Ashkenazi Jews could be traced to Europe, with only a few lineages originating in the Near East."
Click to expand...



That's only the maternal line.

Your link also admits this.

Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European

Past research found that 50 percent to 80 percent of DNA from the Ashkenazi Y chromosome, which is used to trace the male lineage, originated in the Near East, Richards said. That supported a story wherein Jews came from Israel and largely eschewed intermarriage when they settled in Europe. [The Holy Land: 7 Amazing Archaeological Fin


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashkeanzi Jews are largely E1b1b haplogroup like North, and East Africans, and J haplogroup like Arabs.
> The maternal DNA is mostly Italian.
> 
> All putrid Mediterranean's, a mistake upon Humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you E1b1b? Thats not correct.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You article admits that Ashkenazi Jews are basically when Semitic men met Italian women,  there might be some German,Polish, or Russian DNA in Ashkenazi Jews, but it's just minimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say its minimal?
> 
> "
> The team found that four founders were responsible for 40 percent of Ashkenazi mitochondrial DNA, and that all of these founders originated in Europe. The majority of the remaining people could be traced to other European lineages.
> 
> All told, more than 80 percent of the maternal lineages of Ashkenazi Jews could be traced to Europe, with only a few lineages originating in the Near East."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a  DNA study from Eurogenes putting Ashkenazi Jews at just over 11% Polish,  over 30% Italian Tuscan, and over 33.% Near-Eastern Samaritan.
> 
> `*Ashkenazi*
> Anatolia_ChL 7.9
> Arab_Israel_1 15.65
> Avar 0.6
> Bashkir 0.05
> Cossack 0
> Italian_Tuscan 30.45
> Polish 11.75
> Samaritan 33.6
> Uygur 0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is your link? I dont see a study.
Click to expand...


Eurogenes Blog: Estonian Biocentre Human Genome Diversity Panel (EGDP)


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashkeanzi Jews are largely E1b1b haplogroup like North, and East Africans, and J haplogroup like Arabs.
> The maternal DNA is mostly Italian.
> 
> All putrid Mediterranean's, a mistake upon Humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you E1b1b? Thats not correct.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lite advice: if you are pre-disposed to tell some they are wrong, please offer more than your ego...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant give me any advice. That would be like me taking advice from a retarded chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to announce yourself. I pretty much suspected you were a moron.
Click to expand...



The funniest part is that you clearly lack the knowledge or basic intelligence to even wade into an argument you scarcely comprehend...the irony is scathing and I am howling with laughter!!


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt conquered Nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually dead wrong..
> No pre-contact sub-Saharan African society ever created even a written language, or weaved cloth, or forged steel, or invented the wheel, or plow, or devised a calendar, or code of laws, or any social organization, or system of measurement, or math, or built a multi-story structure, or sewer, or infrastructure of any kind.
> 
> They never drilled a well or irrigated or created any agriculture, or built a road, or sea-worthy vessel. They never domesticated animals, or exploited underground natural resources, or produced anything that could be considered a mechanical device. Blacks were still living in the Stone Age when Whites discovered them just 400 years ago. Blacks are the oldest race, so they should be the most advanced — but they never advanced at all. Blacks lived alone in Africa, a vast continent with temperate climates and abundant resources for 60,000 years; so they cannot blame racism, colonialism, culture, environment, or anything else for their failures. 19 of the 20 poorest countries are sub-Saharan African (Haiti). There has never been a successful Black nation. The only successful African nations were White-governed (Rhodesia, South Africa). No modern creations or civilization exists in sub-Saharan Africa that was not brought there by Whites. There are no White Third-World nations, but all Black ones are. Put Whites on an island and you get England; put Asians on an island and you get Japan; put Blacks on an island and you get Haiti. Nowhere Blacks live are they considered achievers. Blacks are universally viewed as unproductive and disruptive to society. Simply, life is an IQ test. All Black civilization is in fact transplanted White civilization. No Black society has ever independently developed and maintained its own technological way of life..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, have you said what you want?
> 
> Because all of this is wrong.
> 
> Thank you for your participation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If its 'wrong' then you should've posted a refutation instead of this tepid bit of empty arrogance...essentially none of it is wrong, and more to the point in follows a pattern right up to the present...thanks you for your awkward denial...
Click to expand...


I posted what I wanted to post. Your shit is wrong.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually dead wrong..
> No pre-contact sub-Saharan African society ever created even a written language, or weaved cloth, or forged steel, or invented the wheel, or plow, or devised a calendar, or code of laws, or any social organization, or system of measurement, or math, or built a multi-story structure, or sewer, or infrastructure of any kind.
> 
> They never drilled a well or irrigated or created any agriculture, or built a road, or sea-worthy vessel. They never domesticated animals, or exploited underground natural resources, or produced anything that could be considered a mechanical device. Blacks were still living in the Stone Age when Whites discovered them just 400 years ago. Blacks are the oldest race, so they should be the most advanced — but they never advanced at all. Blacks lived alone in Africa, a vast continent with temperate climates and abundant resources for 60,000 years; so they cannot blame racism, colonialism, culture, environment, or anything else for their failures. 19 of the 20 poorest countries are sub-Saharan African (Haiti). There has never been a successful Black nation. The only successful African nations were White-governed (Rhodesia, South Africa). No modern creations or civilization exists in sub-Saharan Africa that was not brought there by Whites. There are no White Third-World nations, but all Black ones are. Put Whites on an island and you get England; put Asians on an island and you get Japan; put Blacks on an island and you get Haiti. Nowhere Blacks live are they considered achievers. Blacks are universally viewed as unproductive and disruptive to society. Simply, life is an IQ test. All Black civilization is in fact transplanted White civilization. No Black society has ever independently developed and maintained its own technological way of life..
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you it was wrong? Multiple sources point to the fact that Blacks created civilizations long before whites became self aware and stopped living in caves.  How do you think the Nile got diverted? How about the Great Pyramids of Egypt and the Pyramids in Nubia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ..and naturally you just neglected to post any proof of your assertions...right?   According to your unproven theory Blacks regressed from this elevated pre-white position of cultural dominance and declined to the point where the languish today...right Spanky?  Blacks have the lowest average IQ and the most violent propensity---hardly a winning combo however it does explain why Africa has been in tribal turmoil for its entire history in spite of the wealth of natural resources and minerals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted my "proof" not that I need to prove anything to you. If youre still riding the IQ thing I already explained its been proven whites lack the intelligence to come up with a test that accurately measures intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually dead wrong..
> No pre-contact sub-Saharan African society ever created even a written language, or weaved cloth, or forged steel, or invented the wheel, or plow, or devised a calendar, or code of laws, or any social organization, or system of measurement, or math, or built a multi-story structure, or sewer, or infrastructure of any kind.
> 
> They never drilled a well or irrigated or created any agriculture, or built a road, or sea-worthy vessel. They never domesticated animals, or exploited underground natural resources, or produced anything that could be considered a mechanical device. Blacks were still living in the Stone Age when Whites discovered them just 400 years ago. Blacks are the oldest race, so they should be the most advanced — but they never advanced at all. Blacks lived alone in Africa, a vast continent with temperate climates and abundant resources for 60,000 years; so they cannot blame racism, colonialism, culture, environment, or anything else for their failures. 19 of the 20 poorest countries are sub-Saharan African (Haiti). There has never been a successful Black nation. The only successful African nations were White-governed (Rhodesia, South Africa). No modern creations or civilization exists in sub-Saharan Africa that was not brought there by Whites. There are no White Third-World nations, but all Black ones are. Put Whites on an island and you get England; put Asians on an island and you get Japan; put Blacks on an island and you get Haiti. Nowhere Blacks live are they considered achievers. Blacks are universally viewed as unproductive and disruptive to society. Simply, life is an IQ test. All Black civilization is in fact transplanted White civilization. No Black society has ever independently developed and maintained its own technological way of life..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you it was wrong? Multiple sources point to the fact that Blacks created civilizations long before whites became self aware and stopped living in caves.  How do you think the Nile got diverted? How about the Great Pyramids of Egypt and the Pyramids in Nubia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ..and naturally you just neglected to post any proof of your assertions...right?   According to your unproven theory Blacks regressed from this elevated pre-white position of cultural dominance and declined to the point where the languish today...right Spanky?  Blacks have the lowest average IQ and the most violent propensity---hardly a winning combo however it does explain why Africa has been in tribal turmoil for its entire history in spite of the wealth of natural resources and minerals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted my "proof" not that I need to prove anything to you. If youre still riding the IQ thing I already explained its been proven whites lack the intelligence to come up with a test that accurately measures intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously you cannot be this dumb...you posted pulp---stories...find someone a bit bright to explain the definition of [ proof ] to you....
> 
> 
> THIRTY YEARS OF RESEARCH ON RACE
> 
> DIFFERENCES IN COGNITIVE ABILITY
> 
> J. Philippe Rushton
> 
> The University of Western Ontario
> 
> Arthur R. Jensen
> 
> University of California, Berkeley
> 
> The _culture-only _(0% genetic–100% environmental) and the _hereditarian _(50%
> 
> genetic–50% environmental) models of the causes of mean Black–White differences
> 
> in cognitive ability are compared and contrasted across 10 categories of evidence:
> 
> the worldwide distribution of test scores, _g _factor of mental ability, heritability, brain
> 
> size and cognitive ability, transracial adoption, racial admixture, regression, related
> 
> life-history traits, human origins research, and hypothesized environmental variables.
> 
> The new evidence reviewed here points to some genetic component in
> 
> Black–White differences in mean IQ. The implication for public policy is that the
> 
> discrimination model (i.e., Black–White differences in socially valued outcomes
> 
> will be equal barring discrimination) must be tempered by a distributional model
> 
> (i.e., Black–White outcomes reflect underlying group characteristics).
> 
> Section 1: Background
> 
> Throughout the history of psychology, no question has been so persistent or
> 
> so resistant to resolution as that of the relative roles of nature and nurture in
> 
> causing individual and group differences in cognitive ability (Degler, 1991;
> 
> Loehlin, Lindzey, & Spuhler, 1975). The scientific debate goes back to the
> 
> mid-19th century (e.g., Galton, 1869; Nott & Glidden, 1854). Starting with the
> 
> widespread use of standardized mental tests in World War I, average ethnic and
> 
> racial group differences were found. Especially vexing has been the cause(s) of
> 
> the 15-point Black–White IQ difference in the United States.
> 
> In 1969, the _Harvard Educational Review _published Arthur Jensen’s lengthy
> 
> article, “How Much Can We Boost IQ and School Achievement?” Jensen concluded
> 
> that (a) IQ tests measure socially relevant general ability; (b) individual
> 
> differences in IQ have a high heritability, at least for the White populations of the
> 
> United States and Europe; (c) compensatory educational programs have proved
> 
> generally ineffective in raising the IQs or school achievement of individuals or
> 
> groups; (d) because social mobility is linked to ability, social class differences in
> 
> IQ probably have an appreciable genetic component; and tentatively, but most
> 
> controversially, (e) the mean Black–White group difference in IQ probably has
> 
> some genetic component.
> 
> Jensen’s (1969) article was covered in _Time_, _Newsweek_, _Life_, _U.S. News &_
> 
> _World Report_, and _New York Times Magazine_. His conclusions, the theoretical
> 
> issues they raised, and the public policy recommendations that many saw as
> 
> stemming directly from them were dubbed “Jensenism,” a term which entered the dictionary. Since 1969, Jensen has continued to publish prolifically on all of these
> 
> issues, and increasing numbers of psychometricians and behavioral geneticists
> 
> have come to agree with one or more of the tenets of Jensenism (Snyderman &
> 
> Rothman, 1987, 1988).
> 
> _The Bell Curve _(Herrnstein & Murray, 1994) presented general readers an
> 
> update of the evidence for the hereditarian position along with several policy
> 
> recommendations and an original analysis of 11,878 youths (including 3,022
> 
> Blacks) from the 12-year National Longitudinal Survey of Youth. It found that
> 
> most 17-year-olds with high scores on the Armed Forces Qualification Test,
> 
> regardless of ethnic background, went on to occupational success by their late 20s
> 
> and early 30s, whereas those with low scores were more inclined to welfare
> 
> dependency. The study also found that the average IQ for African Americans was
> 
> lower than those for Latino, White, Asian, and Jewish Americans (85, 89, 103,
> 
> 106, and 113, respectively; Herrnstein & Murray, 1994, pp. 273–278).
> 
> Currently, the 1.1 standard deviation difference in average IQ between Blacks
> 
> and Whites in the United States is not in itself a matter of empirical dispute. A
> 
> meta-analytic review by Roth, Bevier, Bobko, Switzer, and Tyler (2001) showed
> 
> it also holds for college and university application tests such as the Scholastic
> 
> Aptitude Test (SAT; _N __ 2.4 million) and the Graduate Record Examination
> 
> (GRE; _N __ 2.3 million), as well as for tests for job applicants in corporate settings
> 
> (_N __ 0.5 million) and in the military (_N __ 0.4 million). Because test scores are
> 
> the best predictor of economic success in Western society (Schmidt & Hunter,
> 
> 1998), these group differences have important societal outcomes (R. A. Gordon,
> 
> 1997; Gottfredson, 1997).
> 
> The question that still remains is whether the cause of group differences in
> 
> average IQ is purely social, economic, and cultural or whether genetic factors are
> 
> also involved. Following publication of _The Bell Curve, _the American Psychological
> 
> Association (APA) established an 11-person Task Force (Neisser et al.,
> 
> 1996) to evaluate the book’s conclusions. Based on their review of twin and other
> 
> kinship studies, the Task Force for the most part agreed with Jensen’s (1969)
> 
> _Harvard Educational Review _article and _The Bell Curve, _that within the White
> 
> population the heritability of IQ is “around .75” (p. 85). As to the cause of the
> 
> mean Black–White group difference, however, the Task Force concluded: “There
> 
> is certainly no support for a genetic interpretation” (p. 97).
> 
> Among the factors contributing to the longstanding lack of resolution of this
> 
> important and controversial issue are the difficulty of the subject matter, the
> 
> political issues associated with it and the emotions they arouse, and the different
> 
> meta-theoretical perspectives of the experimental and correlational methodologies.
> 
> Cronbach (1957) referred to these conflicting approaches as the two “halves”
> 
> of psychology because researchers are predisposed to draw different conclusions
> 
> depending on whether they adopt a “manipulations-lead-to-change” or a “correlations-
> 
> find-stability” paradigm.
> 
> Here we review in detail the research that has accumulated since Jensen’s
> 
> (1969) article and compare our findings with earlier reviews and evaluations such
> 
> as those by Loehlin et al. (1975), P. E. Vernon (1979), Herrnstein and Murray
> 
> (1994), the APA Task Force (Neisser et al., 1996), and Nisbett (1998). Facts in
> 
> themselves typically do not answer scientific questions. For a question so complex
> 
> as the cause of the average Black–White group difference in IQ, no one fact, one study, nor indeed any single line of evidence, can hope to be determinative.
> 
> Rather, resolving the issue requires examining several independent lines of
> 
> evidence to determine if, when taken together, they confirm or refute rival
> 
> hypotheses and research programs.
> 
> The philosophy of science methodology used here is guided by the view that,
> 
> just as in individual studies the principal of aggregation holds _that a set of_
> 
> _measurements provides a more reliable indicator than any single measure taken_
> 
> _from the set _(Rushton, Brainerd, & Pressley, 1983), so in reviewing multiple lines
> 
> of evidence, making strong inferences from a number of contending hypotheses
> 
> is more efficacious than considering only one hypothesis at a time (Platt, 1964).
> 
> Although strong inference is _the _method of science, it has, more often than not,
> 
> been eschewed in this controversial debate.
> 
> The final section of this article addresses the question of what these conclusions
> 
> imply for policy, specifically for the issues of educational and psychological
> 
> testing, health, race relations, and conflicting worldviews about the essence of
> 
> human nature. It suggests that the distributional model that takes genetic factors
> 
> into account must temper the discrimination model that explains Black–White
> 
> differences in socially valued outcomes.
> 
> Section 2: The Two Conflicting Research Programs
> 
> Here, we review the research on Black–White difference in average IQ
> 
> published since Jensen’s (1969) now 36-year-old article. We then apply the
> 
> philosophy of science methodologies of Platt (1964), Lakatos (1970, 1978), and
> 
> Urbach (1974a, 1974b) to determine if the preponderance of this new evidence
> 
> strengthens or weakens Jensen’s (1969) tentative assertion that it is more likely
> 
> than not that some part of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a white. He has no credibility. You actually lowered your credibility by posting him as your source.This is your proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Not the imbecile's comment: he dismisses this man's 'credibility' because he is White...if there is a more solid definition of moron I am unaware of it....WOW


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly-----Egyptians and Nubians were "interacting"
> for millennia--------where there is "interaction"   between
> human beans-------there results  HYBRID  human beans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the colorblind racism. You can't understand it is whites who created the concept of race. What we are doing is defending the reality that blacks existed in places like Egypt and that blacks actually did have advanced civilizations or at least civilizations equal to any white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually dead wrong..
> No pre-contact sub-Saharan African society ever created even a written language, or weaved cloth, or forged steel, or invented the wheel, or plow, or devised a calendar, or code of laws, or any social organization, or system of measurement, or math, or built a multi-story structure, or sewer, or infrastructure of any kind.
> 
> They never drilled a well or irrigated or created any agriculture, or built a road, or sea-worthy vessel. They never domesticated animals, or exploited underground natural resources, or produced anything that could be considered a mechanical device. Blacks were still living in the Stone Age when Whites discovered them just 400 years ago. Blacks are the oldest race, so they should be the most advanced — but they never advanced at all. Blacks lived alone in Africa, a vast continent with temperate climates and abundant resources for 60,000 years; so they cannot blame racism, colonialism, culture, environment, or anything else for their failures. 19 of the 20 poorest countries are sub-Saharan African (Haiti). There has never been a successful Black nation. The only successful African nations were White-governed (Rhodesia, South Africa). No modern creations or civilization exists in sub-Saharan Africa that was not brought there by Whites. There are no White Third-World nations, but all Black ones are. Put Whites on an island and you get England; put Asians on an island and you get Japan; put Blacks on an island and you get Haiti. Nowhere Blacks live are they considered achievers. Blacks are universally viewed as unproductive and disruptive to society. Simply, life is an IQ test. All Black civilization is in fact transplanted White civilization. No Black society has ever independently developed and maintained its own technological way of life..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, have you said what you want?
> 
> Because all of this is wrong.
> 
> Thank you for your participation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If its 'wrong' then you should've posted a refutation instead of this tepid bit of empty arrogance...essentially none of it is wrong, and more to the point in follows a pattern right up to the present...thanks you for your awkward denial...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted what I wanted to post. Your shit is wrong.
Click to expand...




then prove it or withdraw...you are clearly out of your depth!  If you accuse any poster of being wrong you are essentially obligating yourself to post proof...anything less identifies you as not only incorrect but a fool to boot...LOL


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are not the original Hebrews. They are european converts. Ashkenazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashkeanzi Jews are largely E1b1b haplogroup like North, and East Africans, and J haplogroup like Arabs.
> The maternal DNA is mostly Italian.
> 
> All putrid Mediterranean's, a mistake upon Humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you E1b1b? Thats not correct.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You article admits that Ashkenazi Jews are basically when Semitic men met Italian women,  there might be some German,Polish, or Russian DNA in Ashkenazi Jews, but it's just minimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say its minimal?
> 
> "
> The team found that four founders were responsible for 40 percent of Ashkenazi mitochondrial DNA, and that all of these founders originated in Europe. The majority of the remaining people could be traced to other European lineages.
> 
> All told, more than 80 percent of the maternal lineages of Ashkenazi Jews could be traced to Europe, with only a few lineages originating in the Near East."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's only the maternal line.
> 
> Your link also admits this.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Past research found that 50 percent to 80 percent of DNA from the Ashkenazi Y chromosome, which is used to trace the male lineage, originated in the Near East, Richards said. That supported a story wherein Jews came from Israel and largely eschewed intermarriage when they settled in Europe. [The Holy Land: 7 Amazing Archaeological Fin
Click to expand...



Yeah but right under that it says this?  I mean like the next paragraph. 

"But historical documents tell a slightly different tale. Based on accounts such as those of Jewish historian Flavius Josephus, by the time of the destruction of the Second Temple in A.D. 70, as many as 6 million Jews were living in the Roman Empire, but outside Israel, mainly in Italy and Southern Europe."


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you E1b1b? Thats not correct.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lite advice: if you are pre-disposed to tell some they are wrong, please offer more than your ego...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant give me any advice. That would be like me taking advice from a retarded chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to announce yourself. I pretty much suspected you were a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The funniest part is that you clearly lack the knowledge or basic intelligence to even wade into an argument you scarcely comprehend...the irony is scathing and I am howling with laughter!!
Click to expand...

Monkeys typical howl. You cite some weirdo and you expect me to take you seriously? Come on recessive guy. Really?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashkeanzi Jews are largely E1b1b haplogroup like North, and East Africans, and J haplogroup like Arabs.
> The maternal DNA is mostly Italian.
> 
> All putrid Mediterranean's, a mistake upon Humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you E1b1b? Thats not correct.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You article admits that Ashkenazi Jews are basically when Semitic men met Italian women,  there might be some German,Polish, or Russian DNA in Ashkenazi Jews, but it's just minimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say its minimal?
> 
> "
> The team found that four founders were responsible for 40 percent of Ashkenazi mitochondrial DNA, and that all of these founders originated in Europe. The majority of the remaining people could be traced to other European lineages.
> 
> All told, more than 80 percent of the maternal lineages of Ashkenazi Jews could be traced to Europe, with only a few lineages originating in the Near East."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's only the maternal line.
> 
> Your link also admits this.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Past research found that 50 percent to 80 percent of DNA from the Ashkenazi Y chromosome, which is used to trace the male lineage, originated in the Near East, Richards said. That supported a story wherein Jews came from Israel and largely eschewed intermarriage when they settled in Europe. [The Holy Land: 7 Amazing Archaeological Fin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but right under that it says this?  I mean like the next paragraph.
> 
> "But historical documents tell a slightly different tale. Based on accounts such as those of Jewish historian Flavius Josephus, by the time of the destruction of the Second Temple in A.D. 70, as many as 6 million Jews were living in the Roman Empire, but outside Israel, mainly in Italy and Southern Europe."
Click to expand...


So, they're Italians?
Certainly not very White.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashkeanzi Jews are largely E1b1b haplogroup like North, and East Africans, and J haplogroup like Arabs.
> The maternal DNA is mostly Italian.
> 
> All putrid Mediterranean's, a mistake upon Humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you E1b1b? Thats not correct.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You article admits that Ashkenazi Jews are basically when Semitic men met Italian women,  there might be some German,Polish, or Russian DNA in Ashkenazi Jews, but it's just minimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say its minimal?
> 
> "
> The team found that four founders were responsible for 40 percent of Ashkenazi mitochondrial DNA, and that all of these founders originated in Europe. The majority of the remaining people could be traced to other European lineages.
> 
> All told, more than 80 percent of the maternal lineages of Ashkenazi Jews could be traced to Europe, with only a few lineages originating in the Near East."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's only the maternal line.
> 
> Your link also admits this.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Past research found that 50 percent to 80 percent of DNA from the Ashkenazi Y chromosome, which is used to trace the male lineage, originated in the Near East, Richards said. That supported a story wherein Jews came from Israel and largely eschewed intermarriage when they settled in Europe. [The Holy Land: 7 Amazing Archaeological Fin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but right under that it says this?  I mean like the next paragraph.
> 
> "But historical documents tell a slightly different tale. Based on accounts such as those of Jewish historian Flavius Josephus, by the time of the destruction of the Second Temple in A.D. 70, as many as 6 million Jews were living in the Roman Empire, but outside Israel, mainly in Italy and Southern Europe."
Click to expand...


And below that it even said ... "_Follow LiveScience for the latest in science news and discoveries on Twitter __@livescience__ and on __Facebook__."
_
*Ha ... 

.*


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you it was wrong? Multiple sources point to the fact that Blacks created civilizations long before whites became self aware and stopped living in caves.  How do you think the Nile got diverted? How about the Great Pyramids of Egypt and the Pyramids in Nubia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and naturally you just neglected to post any proof of your assertions...right?   According to your unproven theory Blacks regressed from this elevated pre-white position of cultural dominance and declined to the point where the languish today...right Spanky?  Blacks have the lowest average IQ and the most violent propensity---hardly a winning combo however it does explain why Africa has been in tribal turmoil for its entire history in spite of the wealth of natural resources and minerals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted my "proof" not that I need to prove anything to you. If youre still riding the IQ thing I already explained its been proven whites lack the intelligence to come up with a test that accurately measures intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you it was wrong? Multiple sources point to the fact that Blacks created civilizations long before whites became self aware and stopped living in caves.  How do you think the Nile got diverted? How about the Great Pyramids of Egypt and the Pyramids in Nubia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ..and naturally you just neglected to post any proof of your assertions...right?   According to your unproven theory Blacks regressed from this elevated pre-white position of cultural dominance and declined to the point where the languish today...right Spanky?  Blacks have the lowest average IQ and the most violent propensity---hardly a winning combo however it does explain why Africa has been in tribal turmoil for its entire history in spite of the wealth of natural resources and minerals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted my "proof" not that I need to prove anything to you. If youre still riding the IQ thing I already explained its been proven whites lack the intelligence to come up with a test that accurately measures intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously you cannot be this dumb...you posted pulp---stories...find someone a bit bright to explain the definition of [ proof ] to you....
> 
> 
> THIRTY YEARS OF RESEARCH ON RACE
> 
> DIFFERENCES IN COGNITIVE ABILITY
> 
> J. Philippe Rushton
> 
> The University of Western Ontario
> 
> Arthur R. Jensen
> 
> University of California, Berkeley
> 
> The _culture-only _(0% genetic–100% environmental) and the _hereditarian _(50%
> 
> genetic–50% environmental) models of the causes of mean Black–White differences
> 
> in cognitive ability are compared and contrasted across 10 categories of evidence:
> 
> the worldwide distribution of test scores, _g _factor of mental ability, heritability, brain
> 
> size and cognitive ability, transracial adoption, racial admixture, regression, related
> 
> life-history traits, human origins research, and hypothesized environmental variables.
> 
> The new evidence reviewed here points to some genetic component in
> 
> Black–White differences in mean IQ. The implication for public policy is that the
> 
> discrimination model (i.e., Black–White differences in socially valued outcomes
> 
> will be equal barring discrimination) must be tempered by a distributional model
> 
> (i.e., Black–White outcomes reflect underlying group characteristics).
> 
> Section 1: Background
> 
> Throughout the history of psychology, no question has been so persistent or
> 
> so resistant to resolution as that of the relative roles of nature and nurture in
> 
> causing individual and group differences in cognitive ability (Degler, 1991;
> 
> Loehlin, Lindzey, & Spuhler, 1975). The scientific debate goes back to the
> 
> mid-19th century (e.g., Galton, 1869; Nott & Glidden, 1854). Starting with the
> 
> widespread use of standardized mental tests in World War I, average ethnic and
> 
> racial group differences were found. Especially vexing has been the cause(s) of
> 
> the 15-point Black–White IQ difference in the United States.
> 
> In 1969, the _Harvard Educational Review _published Arthur Jensen’s lengthy
> 
> article, “How Much Can We Boost IQ and School Achievement?” Jensen concluded
> 
> that (a) IQ tests measure socially relevant general ability; (b) individual
> 
> differences in IQ have a high heritability, at least for the White populations of the
> 
> United States and Europe; (c) compensatory educational programs have proved
> 
> generally ineffective in raising the IQs or school achievement of individuals or
> 
> groups; (d) because social mobility is linked to ability, social class differences in
> 
> IQ probably have an appreciable genetic component; and tentatively, but most
> 
> controversially, (e) the mean Black–White group difference in IQ probably has
> 
> some genetic component.
> 
> Jensen’s (1969) article was covered in _Time_, _Newsweek_, _Life_, _U.S. News &_
> 
> _World Report_, and _New York Times Magazine_. His conclusions, the theoretical
> 
> issues they raised, and the public policy recommendations that many saw as
> 
> stemming directly from them were dubbed “Jensenism,” a term which entered the dictionary. Since 1969, Jensen has continued to publish prolifically on all of these
> 
> issues, and increasing numbers of psychometricians and behavioral geneticists
> 
> have come to agree with one or more of the tenets of Jensenism (Snyderman &
> 
> Rothman, 1987, 1988).
> 
> _The Bell Curve _(Herrnstein & Murray, 1994) presented general readers an
> 
> update of the evidence for the hereditarian position along with several policy
> 
> recommendations and an original analysis of 11,878 youths (including 3,022
> 
> Blacks) from the 12-year National Longitudinal Survey of Youth. It found that
> 
> most 17-year-olds with high scores on the Armed Forces Qualification Test,
> 
> regardless of ethnic background, went on to occupational success by their late 20s
> 
> and early 30s, whereas those with low scores were more inclined to welfare
> 
> dependency. The study also found that the average IQ for African Americans was
> 
> lower than those for Latino, White, Asian, and Jewish Americans (85, 89, 103,
> 
> 106, and 113, respectively; Herrnstein & Murray, 1994, pp. 273–278).
> 
> Currently, the 1.1 standard deviation difference in average IQ between Blacks
> 
> and Whites in the United States is not in itself a matter of empirical dispute. A
> 
> meta-analytic review by Roth, Bevier, Bobko, Switzer, and Tyler (2001) showed
> 
> it also holds for college and university application tests such as the Scholastic
> 
> Aptitude Test (SAT; _N __ 2.4 million) and the Graduate Record Examination
> 
> (GRE; _N __ 2.3 million), as well as for tests for job applicants in corporate settings
> 
> (_N __ 0.5 million) and in the military (_N __ 0.4 million). Because test scores are
> 
> the best predictor of economic success in Western society (Schmidt & Hunter,
> 
> 1998), these group differences have important societal outcomes (R. A. Gordon,
> 
> 1997; Gottfredson, 1997).
> 
> The question that still remains is whether the cause of group differences in
> 
> average IQ is purely social, economic, and cultural or whether genetic factors are
> 
> also involved. Following publication of _The Bell Curve, _the American Psychological
> 
> Association (APA) established an 11-person Task Force (Neisser et al.,
> 
> 1996) to evaluate the book’s conclusions. Based on their review of twin and other
> 
> kinship studies, the Task Force for the most part agreed with Jensen’s (1969)
> 
> _Harvard Educational Review _article and _The Bell Curve, _that within the White
> 
> population the heritability of IQ is “around .75” (p. 85). As to the cause of the
> 
> mean Black–White group difference, however, the Task Force concluded: “There
> 
> is certainly no support for a genetic interpretation” (p. 97).
> 
> Among the factors contributing to the longstanding lack of resolution of this
> 
> important and controversial issue are the difficulty of the subject matter, the
> 
> political issues associated with it and the emotions they arouse, and the different
> 
> meta-theoretical perspectives of the experimental and correlational methodologies.
> 
> Cronbach (1957) referred to these conflicting approaches as the two “halves”
> 
> of psychology because researchers are predisposed to draw different conclusions
> 
> depending on whether they adopt a “manipulations-lead-to-change” or a “correlations-
> 
> find-stability” paradigm.
> 
> Here we review in detail the research that has accumulated since Jensen’s
> 
> (1969) article and compare our findings with earlier reviews and evaluations such
> 
> as those by Loehlin et al. (1975), P. E. Vernon (1979), Herrnstein and Murray
> 
> (1994), the APA Task Force (Neisser et al., 1996), and Nisbett (1998). Facts in
> 
> themselves typically do not answer scientific questions. For a question so complex
> 
> as the cause of the average Black–White group difference in IQ, no one fact, one study, nor indeed any single line of evidence, can hope to be determinative.
> 
> Rather, resolving the issue requires examining several independent lines of
> 
> evidence to determine if, when taken together, they confirm or refute rival
> 
> hypotheses and research programs.
> 
> The philosophy of science methodology used here is guided by the view that,
> 
> just as in individual studies the principal of aggregation holds _that a set of_
> 
> _measurements provides a more reliable indicator than any single measure taken_
> 
> _from the set _(Rushton, Brainerd, & Pressley, 1983), so in reviewing multiple lines
> 
> of evidence, making strong inferences from a number of contending hypotheses
> 
> is more efficacious than considering only one hypothesis at a time (Platt, 1964).
> 
> Although strong inference is _the _method of science, it has, more often than not,
> 
> been eschewed in this controversial debate.
> 
> The final section of this article addresses the question of what these conclusions
> 
> imply for policy, specifically for the issues of educational and psychological
> 
> testing, health, race relations, and conflicting worldviews about the essence of
> 
> human nature. It suggests that the distributional model that takes genetic factors
> 
> into account must temper the discrimination model that explains Black–White
> 
> differences in socially valued outcomes.
> 
> Section 2: The Two Conflicting Research Programs
> 
> Here, we review the research on Black–White difference in average IQ
> 
> published since Jensen’s (1969) now 36-year-old article. We then apply the
> 
> philosophy of science methodologies of Platt (1964), Lakatos (1970, 1978), and
> 
> Urbach (1974a, 1974b) to determine if the preponderance of this new evidence
> 
> strengthens or weakens Jensen’s (1969) tentative assertion that it is more likely
> 
> than not that some part of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a white. He has no credibility. You actually lowered your credibility by posting him as your source.This is your proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the imbecile's comment: he dismisses this man's 'credibility' because he is White...if there is a more solid definition of moron I am unaware of it....WOW
Click to expand...

Yeah whites lie a lot. Besides...he is some kind of sexual weirdo and racist. Why you think he is credible is something that is typical of you lice attracting white boys.

This guy is a fucking moron and little dick wimp like you. 

"Although his training is unrelated to biology or genetics, Rushton has not hesitated to spread his controversial opinions far and wide, especially through his major published work, _Race, Evolution and Behavior_. *His findings: black people have larger genitals, breasts and buttocks — characteristics that Rushton alleges have an inverse relationship to brain size and, thus, intelligence. *Although the University of Western Ontario has always been careful to defend Rushton’s academic freedom, officials did reprimand him twice for carrying out research on human subjects in 1988 without required prior approval. *In the first incident, Rushton surveyed first-year psychology students, asking questions about penis length, distance of ejaculation, and number of sex partners.*





 In the second, he surveyed customers at a Toronto shopping mall, paying 50 white people, 50 black people and 50 Asians five dollars apiece to answer questions about their sexual habits."


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you E1b1b? Thats not correct.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You article admits that Ashkenazi Jews are basically when Semitic men met Italian women,  there might be some German,Polish, or Russian DNA in Ashkenazi Jews, but it's just minimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say its minimal?
> 
> "
> The team found that four founders were responsible for 40 percent of Ashkenazi mitochondrial DNA, and that all of these founders originated in Europe. The majority of the remaining people could be traced to other European lineages.
> 
> All told, more than 80 percent of the maternal lineages of Ashkenazi Jews could be traced to Europe, with only a few lineages originating in the Near East."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's only the maternal line.
> 
> Your link also admits this.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Past research found that 50 percent to 80 percent of DNA from the Ashkenazi Y chromosome, which is used to trace the male lineage, originated in the Near East, Richards said. That supported a story wherein Jews came from Israel and largely eschewed intermarriage when they settled in Europe. [The Holy Land: 7 Amazing Archaeological Fin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but right under that it says this?  I mean like the next paragraph.
> 
> "But historical documents tell a slightly different tale. Based on accounts such as those of Jewish historian Flavius Josephus, by the time of the destruction of the Second Temple in A.D. 70, as many as 6 million Jews were living in the Roman Empire, but outside Israel, mainly in Italy and Southern Europe."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, they're Italians?
> Certainly not very White.
Click to expand...

There are a lot of very white Italians. However, Sicilians have a lot of African blood and produce some nice looking women.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..and naturally you just neglected to post any proof of your assertions...right?   According to your unproven theory Blacks regressed from this elevated pre-white position of cultural dominance and declined to the point where the languish today...right Spanky?  Blacks have the lowest average IQ and the most violent propensity---hardly a winning combo however it does explain why Africa has been in tribal turmoil for its entire history in spite of the wealth of natural resources and minerals...
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted my "proof" not that I need to prove anything to you. If youre still riding the IQ thing I already explained its been proven whites lack the intelligence to come up with a test that accurately measures intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..and naturally you just neglected to post any proof of your assertions...right?   According to your unproven theory Blacks regressed from this elevated pre-white position of cultural dominance and declined to the point where the languish today...right Spanky?  Blacks have the lowest average IQ and the most violent propensity---hardly a winning combo however it does explain why Africa has been in tribal turmoil for its entire history in spite of the wealth of natural resources and minerals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted my "proof" not that I need to prove anything to you. If youre still riding the IQ thing I already explained its been proven whites lack the intelligence to come up with a test that accurately measures intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously you cannot be this dumb...you posted pulp---stories...find someone a bit bright to explain the definition of [ proof ] to you....
> 
> 
> THIRTY YEARS OF RESEARCH ON RACE
> 
> DIFFERENCES IN COGNITIVE ABILITY
> 
> J. Philippe Rushton
> 
> The University of Western Ontario
> 
> Arthur R. Jensen
> 
> University of California, Berkeley
> 
> The _culture-only _(0% genetic–100% environmental) and the _hereditarian _(50%
> 
> genetic–50% environmental) models of the causes of mean Black–White differences
> 
> in cognitive ability are compared and contrasted across 10 categories of evidence:
> 
> the worldwide distribution of test scores, _g _factor of mental ability, heritability, brain
> 
> size and cognitive ability, transracial adoption, racial admixture, regression, related
> 
> life-history traits, human origins research, and hypothesized environmental variables.
> 
> The new evidence reviewed here points to some genetic component in
> 
> Black–White differences in mean IQ. The implication for public policy is that the
> 
> discrimination model (i.e., Black–White differences in socially valued outcomes
> 
> will be equal barring discrimination) must be tempered by a distributional model
> 
> (i.e., Black–White outcomes reflect underlying group characteristics).
> 
> Section 1: Background
> 
> Throughout the history of psychology, no question has been so persistent or
> 
> so resistant to resolution as that of the relative roles of nature and nurture in
> 
> causing individual and group differences in cognitive ability (Degler, 1991;
> 
> Loehlin, Lindzey, & Spuhler, 1975). The scientific debate goes back to the
> 
> mid-19th century (e.g., Galton, 1869; Nott & Glidden, 1854). Starting with the
> 
> widespread use of standardized mental tests in World War I, average ethnic and
> 
> racial group differences were found. Especially vexing has been the cause(s) of
> 
> the 15-point Black–White IQ difference in the United States.
> 
> In 1969, the _Harvard Educational Review _published Arthur Jensen’s lengthy
> 
> article, “How Much Can We Boost IQ and School Achievement?” Jensen concluded
> 
> that (a) IQ tests measure socially relevant general ability; (b) individual
> 
> differences in IQ have a high heritability, at least for the White populations of the
> 
> United States and Europe; (c) compensatory educational programs have proved
> 
> generally ineffective in raising the IQs or school achievement of individuals or
> 
> groups; (d) because social mobility is linked to ability, social class differences in
> 
> IQ probably have an appreciable genetic component; and tentatively, but most
> 
> controversially, (e) the mean Black–White group difference in IQ probably has
> 
> some genetic component.
> 
> Jensen’s (1969) article was covered in _Time_, _Newsweek_, _Life_, _U.S. News &_
> 
> _World Report_, and _New York Times Magazine_. His conclusions, the theoretical
> 
> issues they raised, and the public policy recommendations that many saw as
> 
> stemming directly from them were dubbed “Jensenism,” a term which entered the dictionary. Since 1969, Jensen has continued to publish prolifically on all of these
> 
> issues, and increasing numbers of psychometricians and behavioral geneticists
> 
> have come to agree with one or more of the tenets of Jensenism (Snyderman &
> 
> Rothman, 1987, 1988).
> 
> _The Bell Curve _(Herrnstein & Murray, 1994) presented general readers an
> 
> update of the evidence for the hereditarian position along with several policy
> 
> recommendations and an original analysis of 11,878 youths (including 3,022
> 
> Blacks) from the 12-year National Longitudinal Survey of Youth. It found that
> 
> most 17-year-olds with high scores on the Armed Forces Qualification Test,
> 
> regardless of ethnic background, went on to occupational success by their late 20s
> 
> and early 30s, whereas those with low scores were more inclined to welfare
> 
> dependency. The study also found that the average IQ for African Americans was
> 
> lower than those for Latino, White, Asian, and Jewish Americans (85, 89, 103,
> 
> 106, and 113, respectively; Herrnstein & Murray, 1994, pp. 273–278).
> 
> Currently, the 1.1 standard deviation difference in average IQ between Blacks
> 
> and Whites in the United States is not in itself a matter of empirical dispute. A
> 
> meta-analytic review by Roth, Bevier, Bobko, Switzer, and Tyler (2001) showed
> 
> it also holds for college and university application tests such as the Scholastic
> 
> Aptitude Test (SAT; _N __ 2.4 million) and the Graduate Record Examination
> 
> (GRE; _N __ 2.3 million), as well as for tests for job applicants in corporate settings
> 
> (_N __ 0.5 million) and in the military (_N __ 0.4 million). Because test scores are
> 
> the best predictor of economic success in Western society (Schmidt & Hunter,
> 
> 1998), these group differences have important societal outcomes (R. A. Gordon,
> 
> 1997; Gottfredson, 1997).
> 
> The question that still remains is whether the cause of group differences in
> 
> average IQ is purely social, economic, and cultural or whether genetic factors are
> 
> also involved. Following publication of _The Bell Curve, _the American Psychological
> 
> Association (APA) established an 11-person Task Force (Neisser et al.,
> 
> 1996) to evaluate the book’s conclusions. Based on their review of twin and other
> 
> kinship studies, the Task Force for the most part agreed with Jensen’s (1969)
> 
> _Harvard Educational Review _article and _The Bell Curve, _that within the White
> 
> population the heritability of IQ is “around .75” (p. 85). As to the cause of the
> 
> mean Black–White group difference, however, the Task Force concluded: “There
> 
> is certainly no support for a genetic interpretation” (p. 97).
> 
> Among the factors contributing to the longstanding lack of resolution of this
> 
> important and controversial issue are the difficulty of the subject matter, the
> 
> political issues associated with it and the emotions they arouse, and the different
> 
> meta-theoretical perspectives of the experimental and correlational methodologies.
> 
> Cronbach (1957) referred to these conflicting approaches as the two “halves”
> 
> of psychology because researchers are predisposed to draw different conclusions
> 
> depending on whether they adopt a “manipulations-lead-to-change” or a “correlations-
> 
> find-stability” paradigm.
> 
> Here we review in detail the research that has accumulated since Jensen’s
> 
> (1969) article and compare our findings with earlier reviews and evaluations such
> 
> as those by Loehlin et al. (1975), P. E. Vernon (1979), Herrnstein and Murray
> 
> (1994), the APA Task Force (Neisser et al., 1996), and Nisbett (1998). Facts in
> 
> themselves typically do not answer scientific questions. For a question so complex
> 
> as the cause of the average Black–White group difference in IQ, no one fact, one study, nor indeed any single line of evidence, can hope to be determinative.
> 
> Rather, resolving the issue requires examining several independent lines of
> 
> evidence to determine if, when taken together, they confirm or refute rival
> 
> hypotheses and research programs.
> 
> The philosophy of science methodology used here is guided by the view that,
> 
> just as in individual studies the principal of aggregation holds _that a set of_
> 
> _measurements provides a more reliable indicator than any single measure taken_
> 
> _from the set _(Rushton, Brainerd, & Pressley, 1983), so in reviewing multiple lines
> 
> of evidence, making strong inferences from a number of contending hypotheses
> 
> is more efficacious than considering only one hypothesis at a time (Platt, 1964).
> 
> Although strong inference is _the _method of science, it has, more often than not,
> 
> been eschewed in this controversial debate.
> 
> The final section of this article addresses the question of what these conclusions
> 
> imply for policy, specifically for the issues of educational and psychological
> 
> testing, health, race relations, and conflicting worldviews about the essence of
> 
> human nature. It suggests that the distributional model that takes genetic factors
> 
> into account must temper the discrimination model that explains Black–White
> 
> differences in socially valued outcomes.
> 
> Section 2: The Two Conflicting Research Programs
> 
> Here, we review the research on Black–White difference in average IQ
> 
> published since Jensen’s (1969) now 36-year-old article. We then apply the
> 
> philosophy of science methodologies of Platt (1964), Lakatos (1970, 1978), and
> 
> Urbach (1974a, 1974b) to determine if the preponderance of this new evidence
> 
> strengthens or weakens Jensen’s (1969) tentative assertion that it is more likely
> 
> than not that some part of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a white. He has no credibility. You actually lowered your credibility by posting him as your source.This is your proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the imbecile's comment: he dismisses this man's 'credibility' because he is White...if there is a more solid definition of moron I am unaware of it....WOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah whites lie a lot. Besides...he some kind of sexual weirdo and racist. Why you think he is credible is something that is typical of you lice attracting white boys.
> 
> This guy is a fucking moron and little dick wimp like you.
> 
> "Although his training is unrelated to biology or genetics, Rushton has not hesitated to spread his controversial opinions far and wide, especially through his major published work, _Race, Evolution and Behavior_. *His findings: black people have larger genitals, breasts and buttocks — characteristics that Rushton alleges have an inverse relationship to brain size and, thus, intelligence. *Although the University of Western Ontario has always been careful to defend Rushton’s academic freedom, officials did reprimand him twice for carrying out research on human subjects in 1988 without required prior approval. In the first incident, Rushton surveyed first-year psychology students, asking questions about penis length, distance of ejaculation, and number of sex partners. In the second, he surveyed customers at a Toronto shopping mall, paying 50 white people, 50 black people and 50 Asians five dollars apiece to answer questions about their sexual habits."
Click to expand...


Rushton did a lot of good work, but not all good work.

I have larger genitals, and a huge head (Presumably a huge brain), so no I don't agree with Rushton on that one, even if I do on most other things.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You article admits that Ashkenazi Jews are basically when Semitic men met Italian women,  there might be some German,Polish, or Russian DNA in Ashkenazi Jews, but it's just minimal.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say its minimal?
> 
> "
> The team found that four founders were responsible for 40 percent of Ashkenazi mitochondrial DNA, and that all of these founders originated in Europe. The majority of the remaining people could be traced to other European lineages.
> 
> All told, more than 80 percent of the maternal lineages of Ashkenazi Jews could be traced to Europe, with only a few lineages originating in the Near East."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's only the maternal line.
> 
> Your link also admits this.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Past research found that 50 percent to 80 percent of DNA from the Ashkenazi Y chromosome, which is used to trace the male lineage, originated in the Near East, Richards said. That supported a story wherein Jews came from Israel and largely eschewed intermarriage when they settled in Europe. [The Holy Land: 7 Amazing Archaeological Fin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but right under that it says this?  I mean like the next paragraph.
> 
> "But historical documents tell a slightly different tale. Based on accounts such as those of Jewish historian Flavius Josephus, by the time of the destruction of the Second Temple in A.D. 70, as many as 6 million Jews were living in the Roman Empire, but outside Israel, mainly in Italy and Southern Europe."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, they're Italians?
> Certainly not very White.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of very white Italians. However, Sicilians have a lot of African blood and produce some nice looking women.
Click to expand...


 How about this group of Northern Italians, are they very White?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted my "proof" not that I need to prove anything to you. If youre still riding the IQ thing I already explained its been proven whites lack the intelligence to come up with a test that accurately measures intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted my "proof" not that I need to prove anything to you. If youre still riding the IQ thing I already explained its been proven whites lack the intelligence to come up with a test that accurately measures intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously you cannot be this dumb...you posted pulp---stories...find someone a bit bright to explain the definition of [ proof ] to you....
> 
> 
> THIRTY YEARS OF RESEARCH ON RACE
> 
> DIFFERENCES IN COGNITIVE ABILITY
> 
> J. Philippe Rushton
> 
> The University of Western Ontario
> 
> Arthur R. Jensen
> 
> University of California, Berkeley
> 
> The _culture-only _(0% genetic–100% environmental) and the _hereditarian _(50%
> 
> genetic–50% environmental) models of the causes of mean Black–White differences
> 
> in cognitive ability are compared and contrasted across 10 categories of evidence:
> 
> the worldwide distribution of test scores, _g _factor of mental ability, heritability, brain
> 
> size and cognitive ability, transracial adoption, racial admixture, regression, related
> 
> life-history traits, human origins research, and hypothesized environmental variables.
> 
> The new evidence reviewed here points to some genetic component in
> 
> Black–White differences in mean IQ. The implication for public policy is that the
> 
> discrimination model (i.e., Black–White differences in socially valued outcomes
> 
> will be equal barring discrimination) must be tempered by a distributional model
> 
> (i.e., Black–White outcomes reflect underlying group characteristics).
> 
> Section 1: Background
> 
> Throughout the history of psychology, no question has been so persistent or
> 
> so resistant to resolution as that of the relative roles of nature and nurture in
> 
> causing individual and group differences in cognitive ability (Degler, 1991;
> 
> Loehlin, Lindzey, & Spuhler, 1975). The scientific debate goes back to the
> 
> mid-19th century (e.g., Galton, 1869; Nott & Glidden, 1854). Starting with the
> 
> widespread use of standardized mental tests in World War I, average ethnic and
> 
> racial group differences were found. Especially vexing has been the cause(s) of
> 
> the 15-point Black–White IQ difference in the United States.
> 
> In 1969, the _Harvard Educational Review _published Arthur Jensen’s lengthy
> 
> article, “How Much Can We Boost IQ and School Achievement?” Jensen concluded
> 
> that (a) IQ tests measure socially relevant general ability; (b) individual
> 
> differences in IQ have a high heritability, at least for the White populations of the
> 
> United States and Europe; (c) compensatory educational programs have proved
> 
> generally ineffective in raising the IQs or school achievement of individuals or
> 
> groups; (d) because social mobility is linked to ability, social class differences in
> 
> IQ probably have an appreciable genetic component; and tentatively, but most
> 
> controversially, (e) the mean Black–White group difference in IQ probably has
> 
> some genetic component.
> 
> Jensen’s (1969) article was covered in _Time_, _Newsweek_, _Life_, _U.S. News &_
> 
> _World Report_, and _New York Times Magazine_. His conclusions, the theoretical
> 
> issues they raised, and the public policy recommendations that many saw as
> 
> stemming directly from them were dubbed “Jensenism,” a term which entered the dictionary. Since 1969, Jensen has continued to publish prolifically on all of these
> 
> issues, and increasing numbers of psychometricians and behavioral geneticists
> 
> have come to agree with one or more of the tenets of Jensenism (Snyderman &
> 
> Rothman, 1987, 1988).
> 
> _The Bell Curve _(Herrnstein & Murray, 1994) presented general readers an
> 
> update of the evidence for the hereditarian position along with several policy
> 
> recommendations and an original analysis of 11,878 youths (including 3,022
> 
> Blacks) from the 12-year National Longitudinal Survey of Youth. It found that
> 
> most 17-year-olds with high scores on the Armed Forces Qualification Test,
> 
> regardless of ethnic background, went on to occupational success by their late 20s
> 
> and early 30s, whereas those with low scores were more inclined to welfare
> 
> dependency. The study also found that the average IQ for African Americans was
> 
> lower than those for Latino, White, Asian, and Jewish Americans (85, 89, 103,
> 
> 106, and 113, respectively; Herrnstein & Murray, 1994, pp. 273–278).
> 
> Currently, the 1.1 standard deviation difference in average IQ between Blacks
> 
> and Whites in the United States is not in itself a matter of empirical dispute. A
> 
> meta-analytic review by Roth, Bevier, Bobko, Switzer, and Tyler (2001) showed
> 
> it also holds for college and university application tests such as the Scholastic
> 
> Aptitude Test (SAT; _N __ 2.4 million) and the Graduate Record Examination
> 
> (GRE; _N __ 2.3 million), as well as for tests for job applicants in corporate settings
> 
> (_N __ 0.5 million) and in the military (_N __ 0.4 million). Because test scores are
> 
> the best predictor of economic success in Western society (Schmidt & Hunter,
> 
> 1998), these group differences have important societal outcomes (R. A. Gordon,
> 
> 1997; Gottfredson, 1997).
> 
> The question that still remains is whether the cause of group differences in
> 
> average IQ is purely social, economic, and cultural or whether genetic factors are
> 
> also involved. Following publication of _The Bell Curve, _the American Psychological
> 
> Association (APA) established an 11-person Task Force (Neisser et al.,
> 
> 1996) to evaluate the book’s conclusions. Based on their review of twin and other
> 
> kinship studies, the Task Force for the most part agreed with Jensen’s (1969)
> 
> _Harvard Educational Review _article and _The Bell Curve, _that within the White
> 
> population the heritability of IQ is “around .75” (p. 85). As to the cause of the
> 
> mean Black–White group difference, however, the Task Force concluded: “There
> 
> is certainly no support for a genetic interpretation” (p. 97).
> 
> Among the factors contributing to the longstanding lack of resolution of this
> 
> important and controversial issue are the difficulty of the subject matter, the
> 
> political issues associated with it and the emotions they arouse, and the different
> 
> meta-theoretical perspectives of the experimental and correlational methodologies.
> 
> Cronbach (1957) referred to these conflicting approaches as the two “halves”
> 
> of psychology because researchers are predisposed to draw different conclusions
> 
> depending on whether they adopt a “manipulations-lead-to-change” or a “correlations-
> 
> find-stability” paradigm.
> 
> Here we review in detail the research that has accumulated since Jensen’s
> 
> (1969) article and compare our findings with earlier reviews and evaluations such
> 
> as those by Loehlin et al. (1975), P. E. Vernon (1979), Herrnstein and Murray
> 
> (1994), the APA Task Force (Neisser et al., 1996), and Nisbett (1998). Facts in
> 
> themselves typically do not answer scientific questions. For a question so complex
> 
> as the cause of the average Black–White group difference in IQ, no one fact, one study, nor indeed any single line of evidence, can hope to be determinative.
> 
> Rather, resolving the issue requires examining several independent lines of
> 
> evidence to determine if, when taken together, they confirm or refute rival
> 
> hypotheses and research programs.
> 
> The philosophy of science methodology used here is guided by the view that,
> 
> just as in individual studies the principal of aggregation holds _that a set of_
> 
> _measurements provides a more reliable indicator than any single measure taken_
> 
> _from the set _(Rushton, Brainerd, & Pressley, 1983), so in reviewing multiple lines
> 
> of evidence, making strong inferences from a number of contending hypotheses
> 
> is more efficacious than considering only one hypothesis at a time (Platt, 1964).
> 
> Although strong inference is _the _method of science, it has, more often than not,
> 
> been eschewed in this controversial debate.
> 
> The final section of this article addresses the question of what these conclusions
> 
> imply for policy, specifically for the issues of educational and psychological
> 
> testing, health, race relations, and conflicting worldviews about the essence of
> 
> human nature. It suggests that the distributional model that takes genetic factors
> 
> into account must temper the discrimination model that explains Black–White
> 
> differences in socially valued outcomes.
> 
> Section 2: The Two Conflicting Research Programs
> 
> Here, we review the research on Black–White difference in average IQ
> 
> published since Jensen’s (1969) now 36-year-old article. We then apply the
> 
> philosophy of science methodologies of Platt (1964), Lakatos (1970, 1978), and
> 
> Urbach (1974a, 1974b) to determine if the preponderance of this new evidence
> 
> strengthens or weakens Jensen’s (1969) tentative assertion that it is more likely
> 
> than not that some part of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a white. He has no credibility. You actually lowered your credibility by posting him as your source.This is your proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the imbecile's comment: he dismisses this man's 'credibility' because he is White...if there is a more solid definition of moron I am unaware of it....WOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah whites lie a lot. Besides...he some kind of sexual weirdo and racist. Why you think he is credible is something that is typical of you lice attracting white boys.
> 
> This guy is a fucking moron and little dick wimp like you.
> 
> "Although his training is unrelated to biology or genetics, Rushton has not hesitated to spread his controversial opinions far and wide, especially through his major published work, _Race, Evolution and Behavior_. *His findings: black people have larger genitals, breasts and buttocks — characteristics that Rushton alleges have an inverse relationship to brain size and, thus, intelligence. *Although the University of Western Ontario has always been careful to defend Rushton’s academic freedom, officials did reprimand him twice for carrying out research on human subjects in 1988 without required prior approval. In the first incident, Rushton surveyed first-year psychology students, asking questions about penis length, distance of ejaculation, and number of sex partners. In the second, he surveyed customers at a Toronto shopping mall, paying 50 white people, 50 black people and 50 Asians five dollars apiece to answer questions about their sexual habits."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rushton did a lot of good work, but not all good work.
> 
> I have larger genitals, and a huge head (Presumably a huge brain), so no I don't agree with Rushton on that one, even if I do on most other things.
Click to expand...

Never heard of the clown.  Sounds like a fucking nut case.  He kind of proves my point whites are not too smart.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say its minimal?
> 
> "
> The team found that four founders were responsible for 40 percent of Ashkenazi mitochondrial DNA, and that all of these founders originated in Europe. The majority of the remaining people could be traced to other European lineages.
> 
> All told, more than 80 percent of the maternal lineages of Ashkenazi Jews could be traced to Europe, with only a few lineages originating in the Near East."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only the maternal line.
> 
> Your link also admits this.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Past research found that 50 percent to 80 percent of DNA from the Ashkenazi Y chromosome, which is used to trace the male lineage, originated in the Near East, Richards said. That supported a story wherein Jews came from Israel and largely eschewed intermarriage when they settled in Europe. [The Holy Land: 7 Amazing Archaeological Fin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but right under that it says this?  I mean like the next paragraph.
> 
> "But historical documents tell a slightly different tale. Based on accounts such as those of Jewish historian Flavius Josephus, by the time of the destruction of the Second Temple in A.D. 70, as many as 6 million Jews were living in the Roman Empire, but outside Israel, mainly in Italy and Southern Europe."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, they're Italians?
> Certainly not very White.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of very white Italians. However, Sicilians have a lot of African blood and produce some nice looking women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this group of Northern Italians, are they very White?
Click to expand...

They are not moving but from the still they look white to me.  I've dated a lot of Italian chicks. (the darker ones).


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously you cannot be this dumb...you posted pulp---stories...find someone a bit bright to explain the definition of [ proof ] to you....
> 
> 
> THIRTY YEARS OF RESEARCH ON RACE
> 
> DIFFERENCES IN COGNITIVE ABILITY
> 
> J. Philippe Rushton
> 
> The University of Western Ontario
> 
> Arthur R. Jensen
> 
> University of California, Berkeley
> 
> The _culture-only _(0% genetic–100% environmental) and the _hereditarian _(50%
> 
> genetic–50% environmental) models of the causes of mean Black–White differences
> 
> in cognitive ability are compared and contrasted across 10 categories of evidence:
> 
> the worldwide distribution of test scores, _g _factor of mental ability, heritability, brain
> 
> size and cognitive ability, transracial adoption, racial admixture, regression, related
> 
> life-history traits, human origins research, and hypothesized environmental variables.
> 
> The new evidence reviewed here points to some genetic component in
> 
> Black–White differences in mean IQ. The implication for public policy is that the
> 
> discrimination model (i.e., Black–White differences in socially valued outcomes
> 
> will be equal barring discrimination) must be tempered by a distributional model
> 
> (i.e., Black–White outcomes reflect underlying group characteristics).
> 
> Section 1: Background
> 
> Throughout the history of psychology, no question has been so persistent or
> 
> so resistant to resolution as that of the relative roles of nature and nurture in
> 
> causing individual and group differences in cognitive ability (Degler, 1991;
> 
> Loehlin, Lindzey, & Spuhler, 1975). The scientific debate goes back to the
> 
> mid-19th century (e.g., Galton, 1869; Nott & Glidden, 1854). Starting with the
> 
> widespread use of standardized mental tests in World War I, average ethnic and
> 
> racial group differences were found. Especially vexing has been the cause(s) of
> 
> the 15-point Black–White IQ difference in the United States.
> 
> In 1969, the _Harvard Educational Review _published Arthur Jensen’s lengthy
> 
> article, “How Much Can We Boost IQ and School Achievement?” Jensen concluded
> 
> that (a) IQ tests measure socially relevant general ability; (b) individual
> 
> differences in IQ have a high heritability, at least for the White populations of the
> 
> United States and Europe; (c) compensatory educational programs have proved
> 
> generally ineffective in raising the IQs or school achievement of individuals or
> 
> groups; (d) because social mobility is linked to ability, social class differences in
> 
> IQ probably have an appreciable genetic component; and tentatively, but most
> 
> controversially, (e) the mean Black–White group difference in IQ probably has
> 
> some genetic component.
> 
> Jensen’s (1969) article was covered in _Time_, _Newsweek_, _Life_, _U.S. News &_
> 
> _World Report_, and _New York Times Magazine_. His conclusions, the theoretical
> 
> issues they raised, and the public policy recommendations that many saw as
> 
> stemming directly from them were dubbed “Jensenism,” a term which entered the dictionary. Since 1969, Jensen has continued to publish prolifically on all of these
> 
> issues, and increasing numbers of psychometricians and behavioral geneticists
> 
> have come to agree with one or more of the tenets of Jensenism (Snyderman &
> 
> Rothman, 1987, 1988).
> 
> _The Bell Curve _(Herrnstein & Murray, 1994) presented general readers an
> 
> update of the evidence for the hereditarian position along with several policy
> 
> recommendations and an original analysis of 11,878 youths (including 3,022
> 
> Blacks) from the 12-year National Longitudinal Survey of Youth. It found that
> 
> most 17-year-olds with high scores on the Armed Forces Qualification Test,
> 
> regardless of ethnic background, went on to occupational success by their late 20s
> 
> and early 30s, whereas those with low scores were more inclined to welfare
> 
> dependency. The study also found that the average IQ for African Americans was
> 
> lower than those for Latino, White, Asian, and Jewish Americans (85, 89, 103,
> 
> 106, and 113, respectively; Herrnstein & Murray, 1994, pp. 273–278).
> 
> Currently, the 1.1 standard deviation difference in average IQ between Blacks
> 
> and Whites in the United States is not in itself a matter of empirical dispute. A
> 
> meta-analytic review by Roth, Bevier, Bobko, Switzer, and Tyler (2001) showed
> 
> it also holds for college and university application tests such as the Scholastic
> 
> Aptitude Test (SAT; _N __ 2.4 million) and the Graduate Record Examination
> 
> (GRE; _N __ 2.3 million), as well as for tests for job applicants in corporate settings
> 
> (_N __ 0.5 million) and in the military (_N __ 0.4 million). Because test scores are
> 
> the best predictor of economic success in Western society (Schmidt & Hunter,
> 
> 1998), these group differences have important societal outcomes (R. A. Gordon,
> 
> 1997; Gottfredson, 1997).
> 
> The question that still remains is whether the cause of group differences in
> 
> average IQ is purely social, economic, and cultural or whether genetic factors are
> 
> also involved. Following publication of _The Bell Curve, _the American Psychological
> 
> Association (APA) established an 11-person Task Force (Neisser et al.,
> 
> 1996) to evaluate the book’s conclusions. Based on their review of twin and other
> 
> kinship studies, the Task Force for the most part agreed with Jensen’s (1969)
> 
> _Harvard Educational Review _article and _The Bell Curve, _that within the White
> 
> population the heritability of IQ is “around .75” (p. 85). As to the cause of the
> 
> mean Black–White group difference, however, the Task Force concluded: “There
> 
> is certainly no support for a genetic interpretation” (p. 97).
> 
> Among the factors contributing to the longstanding lack of resolution of this
> 
> important and controversial issue are the difficulty of the subject matter, the
> 
> political issues associated with it and the emotions they arouse, and the different
> 
> meta-theoretical perspectives of the experimental and correlational methodologies.
> 
> Cronbach (1957) referred to these conflicting approaches as the two “halves”
> 
> of psychology because researchers are predisposed to draw different conclusions
> 
> depending on whether they adopt a “manipulations-lead-to-change” or a “correlations-
> 
> find-stability” paradigm.
> 
> Here we review in detail the research that has accumulated since Jensen’s
> 
> (1969) article and compare our findings with earlier reviews and evaluations such
> 
> as those by Loehlin et al. (1975), P. E. Vernon (1979), Herrnstein and Murray
> 
> (1994), the APA Task Force (Neisser et al., 1996), and Nisbett (1998). Facts in
> 
> themselves typically do not answer scientific questions. For a question so complex
> 
> as the cause of the average Black–White group difference in IQ, no one fact, one study, nor indeed any single line of evidence, can hope to be determinative.
> 
> Rather, resolving the issue requires examining several independent lines of
> 
> evidence to determine if, when taken together, they confirm or refute rival
> 
> hypotheses and research programs.
> 
> The philosophy of science methodology used here is guided by the view that,
> 
> just as in individual studies the principal of aggregation holds _that a set of_
> 
> _measurements provides a more reliable indicator than any single measure taken_
> 
> _from the set _(Rushton, Brainerd, & Pressley, 1983), so in reviewing multiple lines
> 
> of evidence, making strong inferences from a number of contending hypotheses
> 
> is more efficacious than considering only one hypothesis at a time (Platt, 1964).
> 
> Although strong inference is _the _method of science, it has, more often than not,
> 
> been eschewed in this controversial debate.
> 
> The final section of this article addresses the question of what these conclusions
> 
> imply for policy, specifically for the issues of educational and psychological
> 
> testing, health, race relations, and conflicting worldviews about the essence of
> 
> human nature. It suggests that the distributional model that takes genetic factors
> 
> into account must temper the discrimination model that explains Black–White
> 
> differences in socially valued outcomes.
> 
> Section 2: The Two Conflicting Research Programs
> 
> Here, we review the research on Black–White difference in average IQ
> 
> published since Jensen’s (1969) now 36-year-old article. We then apply the
> 
> philosophy of science methodologies of Platt (1964), Lakatos (1970, 1978), and
> 
> Urbach (1974a, 1974b) to determine if the preponderance of this new evidence
> 
> strengthens or weakens Jensen’s (1969) tentative assertion that it is more likely
> 
> than not that some part of
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a white. He has no credibility. You actually lowered your credibility by posting him as your source.This is your proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the imbecile's comment: he dismisses this man's 'credibility' because he is White...if there is a more solid definition of moron I am unaware of it....WOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah whites lie a lot. Besides...he some kind of sexual weirdo and racist. Why you think he is credible is something that is typical of you lice attracting white boys.
> 
> This guy is a fucking moron and little dick wimp like you.
> 
> "Although his training is unrelated to biology or genetics, Rushton has not hesitated to spread his controversial opinions far and wide, especially through his major published work, _Race, Evolution and Behavior_. *His findings: black people have larger genitals, breasts and buttocks — characteristics that Rushton alleges have an inverse relationship to brain size and, thus, intelligence. *Although the University of Western Ontario has always been careful to defend Rushton’s academic freedom, officials did reprimand him twice for carrying out research on human subjects in 1988 without required prior approval. In the first incident, Rushton surveyed first-year psychology students, asking questions about penis length, distance of ejaculation, and number of sex partners. In the second, he surveyed customers at a Toronto shopping mall, paying 50 white people, 50 black people and 50 Asians five dollars apiece to answer questions about their sexual habits."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rushton did a lot of good work, but not all good work.
> 
> I have larger genitals, and a huge head (Presumably a huge brain), so no I don't agree with Rushton on that one, even if I do on most other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of the clown.  Sounds like a fucking nut case.  He kind of proves my point whites are not too smart.
Click to expand...


Well, he made a lot of good points on hardwired racial characteristics.


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> Not the imbecile's comment: he dismisses this man's 'credibility' because he is White...if there is a more solid definition of moron I am unaware of it....WOW



You don't have to dismiss Pencildick Rushton's credibility because he is white.
The dude is a fricken Canadian ... And how the hell can you trust someone who puts maple syrup on grits ... That's just barbaric.

.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a white. He has no credibility. You actually lowered your credibility by posting him as your source.This is your proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the imbecile's comment: he dismisses this man's 'credibility' because he is White...if there is a more solid definition of moron I am unaware of it....WOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah whites lie a lot. Besides...he some kind of sexual weirdo and racist. Why you think he is credible is something that is typical of you lice attracting white boys.
> 
> This guy is a fucking moron and little dick wimp like you.
> 
> "Although his training is unrelated to biology or genetics, Rushton has not hesitated to spread his controversial opinions far and wide, especially through his major published work, _Race, Evolution and Behavior_. *His findings: black people have larger genitals, breasts and buttocks — characteristics that Rushton alleges have an inverse relationship to brain size and, thus, intelligence. *Although the University of Western Ontario has always been careful to defend Rushton’s academic freedom, officials did reprimand him twice for carrying out research on human subjects in 1988 without required prior approval. In the first incident, Rushton surveyed first-year psychology students, asking questions about penis length, distance of ejaculation, and number of sex partners. In the second, he surveyed customers at a Toronto shopping mall, paying 50 white people, 50 black people and 50 Asians five dollars apiece to answer questions about their sexual habits."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rushton did a lot of good work, but not all good work.
> 
> I have larger genitals, and a huge head (Presumably a huge brain), so no I don't agree with Rushton on that one, even if I do on most other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of the clown.  Sounds like a fucking nut case.  He kind of proves my point whites are not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he made a lot of good points on hardwired racial characteristics.
Click to expand...

If you say so. Thats kind of like digging through a dumpster to find something edible to eat instead of just going to the store and buying something.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the imbecile's comment: he dismisses this man's 'credibility' because he is White...if there is a more solid definition of moron I am unaware of it....WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to dismiss Pencildick Rushton's credibility because he is white.
> The dude is a fricken Canadian ... And how the hell can you trust someone who puts maple syrup on grits ... That's just barbaric.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Holy shit the idiocy posted here is numbing...like it or not the stats don't lie: Blacks have the lowest IQ and East Asians have the highest IQ...a cursory review of contrasting patterns of assimilation and success rates essentially makes the case...


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously you cannot be this dumb...you posted pulp---stories...find someone a bit bright to explain the definition of [ proof ] to you....
> 
> 
> THIRTY YEARS OF RESEARCH ON RACE
> 
> DIFFERENCES IN COGNITIVE ABILITY
> 
> J. Philippe Rushton
> 
> The University of Western Ontario
> 
> Arthur R. Jensen
> 
> University of California, Berkeley
> 
> The _culture-only _(0% genetic–100% environmental) and the _hereditarian _(50%
> 
> genetic–50% environmental) models of the causes of mean Black–White differences
> 
> in cognitive ability are compared and contrasted across 10 categories of evidence:
> 
> the worldwide distribution of test scores, _g _factor of mental ability, heritability, brain
> 
> size and cognitive ability, transracial adoption, racial admixture, regression, related
> 
> life-history traits, human origins research, and hypothesized environmental variables.
> 
> The new evidence reviewed here points to some genetic component in
> 
> Black–White differences in mean IQ. The implication for public policy is that the
> 
> discrimination model (i.e., Black–White differences in socially valued outcomes
> 
> will be equal barring discrimination) must be tempered by a distributional model
> 
> (i.e., Black–White outcomes reflect underlying group characteristics).
> 
> Section 1: Background
> 
> Throughout the history of psychology, no question has been so persistent or
> 
> so resistant to resolution as that of the relative roles of nature and nurture in
> 
> causing individual and group differences in cognitive ability (Degler, 1991;
> 
> Loehlin, Lindzey, & Spuhler, 1975). The scientific debate goes back to the
> 
> mid-19th century (e.g., Galton, 1869; Nott & Glidden, 1854). Starting with the
> 
> widespread use of standardized mental tests in World War I, average ethnic and
> 
> racial group differences were found. Especially vexing has been the cause(s) of
> 
> the 15-point Black–White IQ difference in the United States.
> 
> In 1969, the _Harvard Educational Review _published Arthur Jensen’s lengthy
> 
> article, “How Much Can We Boost IQ and School Achievement?” Jensen concluded
> 
> that (a) IQ tests measure socially relevant general ability; (b) individual
> 
> differences in IQ have a high heritability, at least for the White populations of the
> 
> United States and Europe; (c) compensatory educational programs have proved
> 
> generally ineffective in raising the IQs or school achievement of individuals or
> 
> groups; (d) because social mobility is linked to ability, social class differences in
> 
> IQ probably have an appreciable genetic component; and tentatively, but most
> 
> controversially, (e) the mean Black–White group difference in IQ probably has
> 
> some genetic component.
> 
> Jensen’s (1969) article was covered in _Time_, _Newsweek_, _Life_, _U.S. News &_
> 
> _World Report_, and _New York Times Magazine_. His conclusions, the theoretical
> 
> issues they raised, and the public policy recommendations that many saw as
> 
> stemming directly from them were dubbed “Jensenism,” a term which entered the dictionary. Since 1969, Jensen has continued to publish prolifically on all of these
> 
> issues, and increasing numbers of psychometricians and behavioral geneticists
> 
> have come to agree with one or more of the tenets of Jensenism (Snyderman &
> 
> Rothman, 1987, 1988).
> 
> _The Bell Curve _(Herrnstein & Murray, 1994) presented general readers an
> 
> update of the evidence for the hereditarian position along with several policy
> 
> recommendations and an original analysis of 11,878 youths (including 3,022
> 
> Blacks) from the 12-year National Longitudinal Survey of Youth. It found that
> 
> most 17-year-olds with high scores on the Armed Forces Qualification Test,
> 
> regardless of ethnic background, went on to occupational success by their late 20s
> 
> and early 30s, whereas those with low scores were more inclined to welfare
> 
> dependency. The study also found that the average IQ for African Americans was
> 
> lower than those for Latino, White, Asian, and Jewish Americans (85, 89, 103,
> 
> 106, and 113, respectively; Herrnstein & Murray, 1994, pp. 273–278).
> 
> Currently, the 1.1 standard deviation difference in average IQ between Blacks
> 
> and Whites in the United States is not in itself a matter of empirical dispute. A
> 
> meta-analytic review by Roth, Bevier, Bobko, Switzer, and Tyler (2001) showed
> 
> it also holds for college and university application tests such as the Scholastic
> 
> Aptitude Test (SAT; _N __ 2.4 million) and the Graduate Record Examination
> 
> (GRE; _N __ 2.3 million), as well as for tests for job applicants in corporate settings
> 
> (_N __ 0.5 million) and in the military (_N __ 0.4 million). Because test scores are
> 
> the best predictor of economic success in Western society (Schmidt & Hunter,
> 
> 1998), these group differences have important societal outcomes (R. A. Gordon,
> 
> 1997; Gottfredson, 1997).
> 
> The question that still remains is whether the cause of group differences in
> 
> average IQ is purely social, economic, and cultural or whether genetic factors are
> 
> also involved. Following publication of _The Bell Curve, _the American Psychological
> 
> Association (APA) established an 11-person Task Force (Neisser et al.,
> 
> 1996) to evaluate the book’s conclusions. Based on their review of twin and other
> 
> kinship studies, the Task Force for the most part agreed with Jensen’s (1969)
> 
> _Harvard Educational Review _article and _The Bell Curve, _that within the White
> 
> population the heritability of IQ is “around .75” (p. 85). As to the cause of the
> 
> mean Black–White group difference, however, the Task Force concluded: “There
> 
> is certainly no support for a genetic interpretation” (p. 97).
> 
> Among the factors contributing to the longstanding lack of resolution of this
> 
> important and controversial issue are the difficulty of the subject matter, the
> 
> political issues associated with it and the emotions they arouse, and the different
> 
> meta-theoretical perspectives of the experimental and correlational methodologies.
> 
> Cronbach (1957) referred to these conflicting approaches as the two “halves”
> 
> of psychology because researchers are predisposed to draw different conclusions
> 
> depending on whether they adopt a “manipulations-lead-to-change” or a “correlations-
> 
> find-stability” paradigm.
> 
> Here we review in detail the research that has accumulated since Jensen’s
> 
> (1969) article and compare our findings with earlier reviews and evaluations such
> 
> as those by Loehlin et al. (1975), P. E. Vernon (1979), Herrnstein and Murray
> 
> (1994), the APA Task Force (Neisser et al., 1996), and Nisbett (1998). Facts in
> 
> themselves typically do not answer scientific questions. For a question so complex
> 
> as the cause of the average Black–White group difference in IQ, no one fact, one study, nor indeed any single line of evidence, can hope to be determinative.
> 
> Rather, resolving the issue requires examining several independent lines of
> 
> evidence to determine if, when taken together, they confirm or refute rival
> 
> hypotheses and research programs.
> 
> The philosophy of science methodology used here is guided by the view that,
> 
> just as in individual studies the principal of aggregation holds _that a set of_
> 
> _measurements provides a more reliable indicator than any single measure taken_
> 
> _from the set _(Rushton, Brainerd, & Pressley, 1983), so in reviewing multiple lines
> 
> of evidence, making strong inferences from a number of contending hypotheses
> 
> is more efficacious than considering only one hypothesis at a time (Platt, 1964).
> 
> Although strong inference is _the _method of science, it has, more often than not,
> 
> been eschewed in this controversial debate.
> 
> The final section of this article addresses the question of what these conclusions
> 
> imply for policy, specifically for the issues of educational and psychological
> 
> testing, health, race relations, and conflicting worldviews about the essence of
> 
> human nature. It suggests that the distributional model that takes genetic factors
> 
> into account must temper the discrimination model that explains Black–White
> 
> differences in socially valued outcomes.
> 
> Section 2: The Two Conflicting Research Programs
> 
> Here, we review the research on Black–White difference in average IQ
> 
> published since Jensen’s (1969) now 36-year-old article. We then apply the
> 
> philosophy of science methodologies of Platt (1964), Lakatos (1970, 1978), and
> 
> Urbach (1974a, 1974b) to determine if the preponderance of this new evidence
> 
> strengthens or weakens Jensen’s (1969) tentative assertion that it is more likely
> 
> than not that some part of
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a white. He has no credibility. You actually lowered your credibility by posting him as your source.This is your proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the imbecile's comment: he dismisses this man's 'credibility' because he is White...if there is a more solid definition of moron I am unaware of it....WOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah whites lie a lot. Besides...he some kind of sexual weirdo and racist. Why you think he is credible is something that is typical of you lice attracting white boys.
> 
> This guy is a fucking moron and little dick wimp like you.
> 
> "Although his training is unrelated to biology or genetics, Rushton has not hesitated to spread his controversial opinions far and wide, especially through his major published work, _Race, Evolution and Behavior_. *His findings: black people have larger genitals, breasts and buttocks — characteristics that Rushton alleges have an inverse relationship to brain size and, thus, intelligence. *Although the University of Western Ontario has always been careful to defend Rushton’s academic freedom, officials did reprimand him twice for carrying out research on human subjects in 1988 without required prior approval. In the first incident, Rushton surveyed first-year psychology students, asking questions about penis length, distance of ejaculation, and number of sex partners. In the second, he surveyed customers at a Toronto shopping mall, paying 50 white people, 50 black people and 50 Asians five dollars apiece to answer questions about their sexual habits."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rushton did a lot of good work, but not all good work.
> 
> I have larger genitals, and a huge head (Presumably a huge brain), so no I don't agree with Rushton on that one, even if I do on most other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of the clown.  Sounds like a fucking nut case.  He kind of proves my point whites are not too smart.
Click to expand...



...and yet Whites on average are a full 15 IQ points more intelligent than Blacks...you just cannot accept the fact that you strain to defend an inferior race of barbaric idiots...


----------



## Ventura77

*Race differences in average IQ are largely genetic*

·        Download PDF Copy

April 26, 2005

*A 60-page review of the scientific evidence, some based on state-of-the-art magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) of brain size, has concluded that race differences in average IQ are largely genetic.*

The lead article in the June 2005 issue of Psychology, Public Policy and Law, a journal of the American Psychological Association, examined 10 categories of research evidence from around the world to contrast "a hereditarian model (50% genetic-50% cultural) and a culture-only model (0% genetic-100% cultural)."

The paper, "Thirty Years of Research on Race Differences in Cognitive Ability," by J. Philippe Rushton of the University of Western Ontario and Arthur R. Jensen of the University of California at Berkeley, appeared with a positive commentary by Linda Gottfredson of the University of Delaware, three critical ones (by Robert Sternberg of Yale University, Richard Nisbett of the University of Michigan, and Lisa Suzuki & Joshua Aronson of New York University), and the authors' reply.

"Neither the existence nor the size of race differences in IQ are a matter of dispute, only their cause," write the authors. The Black-White difference has been found consistently from the time of the massive World War I Army testing of 90 years ago to a massive study of over 6 million corporate, military, and higher-education test-takers in 2001.

"Race differences show up by 3 years of age, even after matching on maternal education and other variables," said Rushton. "Therefore they cannot be due to poor education since this has not yet begun to exert an effect. That's why Jensen and I looked at the genetic hypothesis in detail. We examined 10 categories of evidence."

1.    The Worldwide Pattern of IQ Scores. East Asians average higher on IQ tests than Whites, both in the U. S. and in Asia, even though IQ tests were developed for use in the Euro-American culture. Around the world, the average IQ for East Asians centers around 106; for Whites, about 100; and for Blacks about 85 in the U.S. and 70 in sub-Saharan Africa.

2.    Race Differences are Most Pronounced on Tests that Best Measure the General Intelligence Factor (g). Black-White differences, for example, are larger on the Backward Digit Span test than on the less g loaded Forward Digit Span test.

3.    The Gene-Environment Architecture of IQ is the Same in all Races, and Race Differences are Most Pronounced on More Heritable Abilities. Studies of Black, White, and East Asian twins, for example, show the heritability of IQ is 50% or higher in all races.

4.    Brain Size Differences. Studies using magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) find a correlation of brain size with IQ of about 0.40. Larger brains contain more neurons and synapses and process information faster. Race differences in brain size are present at birth. By adulthood, East Asians average 1 cubic inch more cranial capacity than Whites who average 5 cubic inches more than Blacks.

5.    Trans-Racial Adoption Studies. Race differences in IQ remain following adoption by White middle class parents. East Asians grow to average higher IQs than Whites while Blacks score lower. The Minnesota Trans-Racial Adoption Study followed children to age 17 and found race differences were even greater than at age 7: White children, 106; Mixed-Race children, 99; and Black children, 89.

6.    Racial Admixture Studies. Black children with lighter skin, for example, average higher IQ scores. In South Africa, the IQ of the mixed-race "Colored" population averages 85, intermediate to the African 70 and White 100.

7.    IQ Scores of Blacks and Whites Regress toward the Averages of Their Race. Parents pass on only some exceptional genes to offspring so parents with very high IQs tend to have more average children. Black and White children with parents of IQ 115 move to different averages--Blacks toward 85 and Whites to 100.

8.    Race Differences in Other "Life-History" Traits. East Asians and Blacks consistently fall at two ends of a continuum with Whites intermediate on 60 measures of maturation, personality, reproduction, and social organization. For example, Black children sit, crawl, walk, and put on their clothes earlier than Whites or East Asians.

9.    Race Differences and the Out-of-Africa theory of Human Origins. East Asian-White-Black differences fit the theory that modern humans arose in Africa about 100,000 years ago and expanded northward. During prolonged winters there was evolutionary selection for higher IQ created by problems of raising children, gathering and storing food, gaining shelter, and making clothes.

10. Do Culture-Only Theories Explain the Data? Culture-only theories do not explain the highly consistent pattern of race differences in IQ, especially the East Asian data. No interventions such as ending segregation, introducing school busing, or "Head Start" programs have reduced the gaps as culture-only theory would predict.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the imbecile's comment: he dismisses this man's 'credibility' because he is White...if there is a more solid definition of moron I am unaware of it....WOW
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah whites lie a lot. Besides...he some kind of sexual weirdo and racist. Why you think he is credible is something that is typical of you lice attracting white boys.
> 
> This guy is a fucking moron and little dick wimp like you.
> 
> "Although his training is unrelated to biology or genetics, Rushton has not hesitated to spread his controversial opinions far and wide, especially through his major published work, _Race, Evolution and Behavior_. *His findings: black people have larger genitals, breasts and buttocks — characteristics that Rushton alleges have an inverse relationship to brain size and, thus, intelligence. *Although the University of Western Ontario has always been careful to defend Rushton’s academic freedom, officials did reprimand him twice for carrying out research on human subjects in 1988 without required prior approval. In the first incident, Rushton surveyed first-year psychology students, asking questions about penis length, distance of ejaculation, and number of sex partners. In the second, he surveyed customers at a Toronto shopping mall, paying 50 white people, 50 black people and 50 Asians five dollars apiece to answer questions about their sexual habits."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rushton did a lot of good work, but not all good work.
> 
> I have larger genitals, and a huge head (Presumably a huge brain), so no I don't agree with Rushton on that one, even if I do on most other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of the clown.  Sounds like a fucking nut case.  He kind of proves my point whites are not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he made a lot of good points on hardwired racial characteristics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so. Thats kind of like digging through a dumpster to find something edible to eat instead of just going to the store and buying something.
Click to expand...


Rushton sourced a couple dozen variables which put Asians on one spectrum, Whites intermediate, and Blacks on the opposite spectrum.

That's important, because it supports strong genetic ties of race.


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> Holy shit the idiocy posted here is numbing...like it or not the stats don't lie: Blacks have the lowest IQ and East Asians have the highest IQ...a cursory review of contrasting patterns of assimilation and success rates essentially makes the case...



Talk about mind numbing idiocy ... Who the fuck thinks Canadian bacon should be called bacon at all ... 
Fricken Brits and Canadians ... That's who ... Hate to tell them that leaving a little pork belly on a slice of pork loin ain't damn bacon... LIARS!

.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's only the maternal line.
> 
> Your link also admits this.
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> Past research found that 50 percent to 80 percent of DNA from the Ashkenazi Y chromosome, which is used to trace the male lineage, originated in the Near East, Richards said. That supported a story wherein Jews came from Israel and largely eschewed intermarriage when they settled in Europe. [The Holy Land: 7 Amazing Archaeological Fin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but right under that it says this?  I mean like the next paragraph.
> 
> "But historical documents tell a slightly different tale. Based on accounts such as those of Jewish historian Flavius Josephus, by the time of the destruction of the Second Temple in A.D. 70, as many as 6 million Jews were living in the Roman Empire, but outside Israel, mainly in Italy and Southern Europe."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, they're Italians?
> Certainly not very White.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of very white Italians. However, Sicilians have a lot of African blood and produce some nice looking women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this group of Northern Italians, are they very White?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not moving but from the still they look white to me.  I've dated a lot of Italian chicks. (the darker ones).
Click to expand...


Eifel 65 from Northern Italy.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit the idiocy posted here is numbing...like it or not the stats don't lie: Blacks have the lowest IQ and East Asians have the highest IQ...a cursory review of contrasting patterns of assimilation and success rates essentially makes the case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about mind numbing idiocy ... Who the fuck thinks Canadian bacon should be called bacon at all ...
> Fricken Brits and Canadians ... That's who ... Hate to tell them that leaving a little pork belly on a slice of pork loin ain't damn bacon... LIARS!
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Why would someone as inherently mindless and childlike as you post on a debate forum?


----------



## Ventura77

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah whites lie a lot. Besides...he some kind of sexual weirdo and racist. Why you think he is credible is something that is typical of you lice attracting white boys.
> 
> This guy is a fucking moron and little dick wimp like you.
> 
> "Although his training is unrelated to biology or genetics, Rushton has not hesitated to spread his controversial opinions far and wide, especially through his major published work, _Race, Evolution and Behavior_. *His findings: black people have larger genitals, breasts and buttocks — characteristics that Rushton alleges have an inverse relationship to brain size and, thus, intelligence. *Although the University of Western Ontario has always been careful to defend Rushton’s academic freedom, officials did reprimand him twice for carrying out research on human subjects in 1988 without required prior approval. In the first incident, Rushton surveyed first-year psychology students, asking questions about penis length, distance of ejaculation, and number of sex partners. In the second, he surveyed customers at a Toronto shopping mall, paying 50 white people, 50 black people and 50 Asians five dollars apiece to answer questions about their sexual habits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rushton did a lot of good work, but not all good work.
> 
> I have larger genitals, and a huge head (Presumably a huge brain), so no I don't agree with Rushton on that one, even if I do on most other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of the clown.  Sounds like a fucking nut case.  He kind of proves my point whites are not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he made a lot of good points on hardwired racial characteristics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so. Thats kind of like digging through a dumpster to find something edible to eat instead of just going to the store and buying something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rushton sourced a couple dozen variables which put Asians on one spectrum, Whites intermediate, and Blacks on the opposite spectrum.
> 
> That's important, because it supports strong genetic ties of race.
Click to expand...




The truly hilarious part is that Blacks continue to claim that it is some grandiose White conspiracy that is holding them all back...and yet a brief review of overall patterns of Black cultural stasis and deterioration around the globe would correlate with the IQ scale...both in the U.S. during the Civil Rights period, and in South Africa Black leaders promised a cultural transcendence would accompany liberation...in both cases--America and South Africa---the Black population remained mired in poverty and internecine savagery and crime...South Africa is instructive to the extent that Johanesberg and Pretoria exemplified the regression, with Pretoria taking the title of 'child rape capital of the world'


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Ventura77 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rushton did a lot of good work, but not all good work.
> 
> I have larger genitals, and a huge head (Presumably a huge brain), so no I don't agree with Rushton on that one, even if I do on most other things.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of the clown.  Sounds like a fucking nut case.  He kind of proves my point whites are not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he made a lot of good points on hardwired racial characteristics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so. Thats kind of like digging through a dumpster to find something edible to eat instead of just going to the store and buying something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rushton sourced a couple dozen variables which put Asians on one spectrum, Whites intermediate, and Blacks on the opposite spectrum.
> 
> That's important, because it supports strong genetic ties of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truly hilarious part is that Blacks continue to claim that it is some grandiose White conspiracy that is holding them all back...and yet a brief review of overall patterns of Black cultural stasis and deterioration around the globe would correlate with the IQ scale...both in the U.S. during the Civil Rights period, and in South Africa Black leaders promised a cultural transcendence would accompany liberation...in both cases--America and South Africa---the Black population remained mired in poverty and internecine savagery and crime...South Africa is instructive to the extent that Johanesberg and Pretoria exemplified the regression, with Pretoria taking the title of 'child rape capital of the world'
Click to expand...


Indeed, as I've long touted Estonia colonized for close to 1,000 years is now #1 in Europe in educational PISA scores, and a producer of Skype, and Kazaa, while Ethiopia which wasn't colonized, is far behind even the average of Africa.

Something just doesn't add up here.


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> Why would someone as inherently mindless and childlike as you post on a debate forum?



Because I really don't have a problem matching your truly inherited mindless and childlike behavior ... You get what you ask for ... 
Say something intelligent and maybe we can have a more productive conversation.
Until then the best way to debate you is just mock your ass until you say the next stupid thing that crosses your mind.

Screw it ... I am even better than you at that ... I at least try to have some fun at it while all you have to show is your panties in a wad.

.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would someone as inherently mindless and childlike as you post on a debate forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I really don't have a problem matching your truly inherited mindless and childlike behavior ... You get what you ask for ...
> Say something intelligent and maybe we can have a more productive conversation.
> Until then the best way to debate you is just mock your ass until you say the next stupid thing that crosses your mind.
> 
> Screw it ... I am even better than you at that ... I at least try to have some fun at it while all you have to show is your panties in a wad.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



You try so desperately to convince yourself that you annoy or agitate me when for the most part I simply laugh at you...you are out of your element here: you casually accuse posters who are smarter and considerably more knowledgeable of being 'stupid' or 'racist'...but you offer nothing in the way of proof---that is what makes you a sullen idiot...


----------



## Ventura77

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of the clown.  Sounds like a fucking nut case.  He kind of proves my point whites are not too smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he made a lot of good points on hardwired racial characteristics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so. Thats kind of like digging through a dumpster to find something edible to eat instead of just going to the store and buying something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rushton sourced a couple dozen variables which put Asians on one spectrum, Whites intermediate, and Blacks on the opposite spectrum.
> 
> That's important, because it supports strong genetic ties of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truly hilarious part is that Blacks continue to claim that it is some grandiose White conspiracy that is holding them all back...and yet a brief review of overall patterns of Black cultural stasis and deterioration around the globe would correlate with the IQ scale...both in the U.S. during the Civil Rights period, and in South Africa Black leaders promised a cultural transcendence would accompany liberation...in both cases--America and South Africa---the Black population remained mired in poverty and internecine savagery and crime...South Africa is instructive to the extent that Johanesberg and Pretoria exemplified the regression, with Pretoria taking the title of 'child rape capital of the world'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, as I've long touted Estonia colonized for close to 1,000 years is now #1 in Europe in educational PISA scores, and a producer of Skype, and Kazaa, while Ethiopia which wasn't colonized, is far behind even the average of Africa.
> 
> Something just doesn't add up here.
Click to expand...



...actually everything adds up in this respect...the contrast correlates with prevalent IQ scores


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Ventura77 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he made a lot of good points on hardwired racial characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. Thats kind of like digging through a dumpster to find something edible to eat instead of just going to the store and buying something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rushton sourced a couple dozen variables which put Asians on one spectrum, Whites intermediate, and Blacks on the opposite spectrum.
> 
> That's important, because it supports strong genetic ties of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truly hilarious part is that Blacks continue to claim that it is some grandiose White conspiracy that is holding them all back...and yet a brief review of overall patterns of Black cultural stasis and deterioration around the globe would correlate with the IQ scale...both in the U.S. during the Civil Rights period, and in South Africa Black leaders promised a cultural transcendence would accompany liberation...in both cases--America and South Africa---the Black population remained mired in poverty and internecine savagery and crime...South Africa is instructive to the extent that Johanesberg and Pretoria exemplified the regression, with Pretoria taking the title of 'child rape capital of the world'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, as I've long touted Estonia colonized for close to 1,000 years is now #1 in Europe in educational PISA scores, and a producer of Skype, and Kazaa, while Ethiopia which wasn't colonized, is far behind even the average of Africa.
> 
> Something just doesn't add up here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...actually everything adds up in this respect...the contrast correlates with prevalent IQ scores
Click to expand...



Well, I meant something doesn't add up in Liberals saying that Blacks are behind because of colonization, if so then why isn't Ethiopia like Japan, and Estonia colonized for 1,000 years like Ethiopia?


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> You try so desperately to convince yourself that you annoy or agitate me when for the most part I simply laugh at you...you are out of your element here: you casually accuse posters who are smarter and considerably more knowledgeable of being 'stupid' or 'racist'...but you offer nothing in the way of proof---that is what makes you a sullen idiot...



I am not trying to annoy you ... Glad you are able to laugh.
You wouldn't know my element if it slapped you across the face  (that's obvious enough as is).

Again ... I accused you only of what you had accused me of (used pretty much the exact same words you used)  ... I offered the same mindless nothing you presented.
If you are too stupid to figure that out ... Even with a road map ... Shut the fuck up nit-wit ... 

.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You try so desperately to convince yourself that you annoy or agitate me when for the most part I simply laugh at you...you are out of your element here: you casually accuse posters who are smarter and considerably more knowledgeable of being 'stupid' or 'racist'...but you offer nothing in the way of proof---that is what makes you a sullen idiot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to annoy you ... Glad you are able to laugh.
> You wouldn't know my element if it slapped you across the face  (that's obvious enough as is).
> 
> Again ... I accused you only of what you had accused me of (used pretty much the exact same words you used)  ... I offered the same mindless nothing you presented.
> If you are too stupid to figure that out ... Even with a road map ... Shut the fuck up nit-wit ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Wrong yet again princess...your particular element is ignorance and empty swagger masquerading as knowledge: You presented nada in the was of proof...by contrast I presented peer-reviewed scientific documentation pertaining to the IQ gap between Blacks and Whites...you are too brazen and silly to even acknowledge your disadvantage in this exchange...stay in touch now!!!  LOL


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> Wrong yet again princess...your particular element is ignorance and empty swagger masquerading as knowledge: You presented nada in the was of proof...by contrast I presented peer-reviewed scientific documentation pertaining to the IQ gap between Blacks and Whites...you are too brazen and silly to even acknowledge your disadvantage in this exchange...stay in touch now!!!  LOL



Like I said nit-wit ... I didn't present anything ... I had fun mocking your stupid ass.
Why am I not surprised you are still getting that wrong ... Are you fricken Canadian ...  

.


----------



## Ventura77

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. Thats kind of like digging through a dumpster to find something edible to eat instead of just going to the store and buying something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rushton sourced a couple dozen variables which put Asians on one spectrum, Whites intermediate, and Blacks on the opposite spectrum.
> 
> That's important, because it supports strong genetic ties of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truly hilarious part is that Blacks continue to claim that it is some grandiose White conspiracy that is holding them all back...and yet a brief review of overall patterns of Black cultural stasis and deterioration around the globe would correlate with the IQ scale...both in the U.S. during the Civil Rights period, and in South Africa Black leaders promised a cultural transcendence would accompany liberation...in both cases--America and South Africa---the Black population remained mired in poverty and internecine savagery and crime...South Africa is instructive to the extent that Johanesberg and Pretoria exemplified the regression, with Pretoria taking the title of 'child rape capital of the world'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, as I've long touted Estonia colonized for close to 1,000 years is now #1 in Europe in educational PISA scores, and a producer of Skype, and Kazaa, while Ethiopia which wasn't colonized, is far behind even the average of Africa.
> 
> Something just doesn't add up here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...actually everything adds up in this respect...the contrast correlates with prevalent IQ scores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I meant something doesn't add up in Liberals saying that Blacks are behind because of colonization, if so then why isn't Ethiopia like Japan, and Estonia colonized for 1,000 years like Ethiopia?
Click to expand...



You are quite correct...I was agreeing with you when I said 'everything adds' up perfectly...Liberals are essentially more concerned with the fashionable appearance of being 'tolerant and progressive'...yet no one is more clueless!!  the argument that 'colonization' handicapped Blacks is absurd to the extent that other 'colonized' peoples occupy much higher levels of assimilation and educational success...take India for example: the British colonized India for 300 years, even established an English-oriented educational system, and yet today Indians excel in areas of higher education and elite professions: investment banking...medicine...law...real estate...etc


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again princess...your particular element is ignorance and empty swagger masquerading as knowledge: You presented nada in the was of proof...by contrast I presented peer-reviewed scientific documentation pertaining to the IQ gap between Blacks and Whites...you are too brazen and silly to even acknowledge your disadvantage in this exchange...stay in touch now!!!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said nit-wit ... I didn't present anything ... I had fun mocking your stupid ass.
> Why am I not surprised you are still getting that wrong ... Are you fricken Canadian ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Judging by your strangled sociolectics and belligerent street swag I'm guessing you are quite young and equally stupid and bigoted...you sound a bit angry princess...wanna talk about it?   ROTFLMAO


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> Judging by your strangled sociolectics and belligerent street swag I'm guessing you are quite young and equally stupid and bigoted...you sound a bit angry princess...wanna talk about it?   ROTFLMAO



Your guesses are about as reliable as the rest of the garbage you have posted ... 
I am really more amused that you think your responses are any indication you aren't as dumb as a box of rocks.
I mean seriously ... Your 10 days here and wealth of knowledge about me ... Wow!

What's to be angry about that ... All I can say is welcome aboard.

.


----------



## Dr Grump

Vastator said:


> [
> And it is the envy of the world...



Some parts of the world. Certainly not this part.


----------



## Vastator

Dr Grump said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> And it is the envy of the world...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some parts of the world. Certainly not this part.
Click to expand...

As you post to U.S.mb...  Lol!


----------



## Dr Grump

Vastator said:


> [
> As you post to U.S.mb...  Lol!



And...?


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by your strangled sociolectics and belligerent street swag I'm guessing you are quite young and equally stupid and bigoted...you sound a bit angry princess...wanna talk about it?   ROTFLMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your guesses are about as reliable as the rest of the garbage you have posted ...
> I am really more amused that you think your responses are any indication you aren't as dumb as a box of rocks.
> I mean seriously ... Your 10 days here and wealth of knowledge about me ... Wow!
> 
> What's to be angry about that ... All I can say is welcome aboard.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Merely a quick reminder princess: to dismiss anything I've stated here as 'stupid' without the obligatory proof renders you a flamboyant twit...I mean at least take a fleeting stab at something a bit more involved than empty street-swag...you still cannot post a whisper of an argument...now that's funny!!!


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> Merely a quick reminder princess: to dismiss anything I've stated here as 'stupid' without the obligatory proof renders you a flamboyant twit...I mean at least take a fleeting stab at something a bit more involved than empty street-swag...you still cannot post a whisper of an argument...now that's funny!!!



I don't have to prove what you posted is stupid ... You do a good enough job of that yourself ... 
To argue with an idiot would certainly be less than a productive endeavor ... To mock you doesn't require swag ... Just a sense of humor.

Keep on rambling ... Bucket up nit-wit ... 

.


----------



## jillian

Vastator said:


> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon



is there some reason you think this white supremacist garbage is appropriate you lowlife white trash pos?


----------



## Ventura77

jillian said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there some reason you think this white supremacist garbage is appropriate you lowlife white trash pos?
Click to expand...




Yet another imbecile who substitutes racist profanity and name-calling for an actual argument...


----------



## jillian

Ventura77 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there some reason you think this white supremacist garbage is appropriate you lowlife white trash pos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another imbecile who substitutes racist profanity and name-calling for an actual argument...
Click to expand...


so says white supremacist trash.

your opinion is worth less than zero... which is probably a generous estimate of your IQ

as for "argument". sorry... there is no "argument" with racist pond scum


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merely a quick reminder princess: to dismiss anything I've stated here as 'stupid' without the obligatory proof renders you a flamboyant twit...I mean at least take a fleeting stab at something a bit more involved than empty street-swag...you still cannot post a whisper of an argument...now that's funny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to prove what you posted is stupid ... You do a good enough job of that yourself ...
> To argue with an idiot would certainly be less than a productive endeavor ... To mock you doesn't require swag ... Just a sense of humor.
> 
> Keep on rambling ... Bucket up nit-wit ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...



In point of fact you are helpless to disprove one word of anything I've posted princess, and to the the contrary you are indeed obligated to prove your accusations...keep spinning your wheels and I'll keep laughing...


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> In point of fact you are helpless to disprove one word of anything I've posted princess, and to the the contrary you are indeed obligated to prove your accusations...keep spinning your wheels and I'll keep laughing...



If you are trying to convince me you aren't Canadian ... It's not working ... Are you related to Pencildick Rushton ... 

So tell me ... Why do Canadians put labels on bottles of horse piss and call it beer ... I mean does anyone actually buy that shit or is it government subsidized?
I never thought I would say it ... But the damn Japanese make better beer than the Canadians.

.


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> Merely a quick reminder princess: to dismiss anything I've stated here as 'stupid' without the obligatory proof renders you a flamboyant twit...I mean at least take a fleeting stab at something a bit more involved than empty street-swag...you still cannot post a whisper of an argument...now that's funny!!!



You want to know what is really funny about your argument ... I mean hang on because this is going to crack you up for sure.

You support Pencildick Rushton's theories on race ... Which make a correlation between a black man having a big dick and what he describes as a low IQ.
You then pronounce you are highly intelligent ... And want me to try and prove Pencildick is wrong.

Why in the hell would I want to prove Pencildick wrong ... When you want me to believe you are a pathetic man frustrated with his tiny dick if Pencildick is correct?

See ... Now that is funny ... 

.


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a white. He has no credibility. You actually lowered your credibility by posting him as your source.This is your proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the imbecile's comment: he dismisses this man's 'credibility' because he is White...if there is a more solid definition of moron I am unaware of it....WOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah whites lie a lot. Besides...he some kind of sexual weirdo and racist. Why you think he is credible is something that is typical of you lice attracting white boys.
> 
> This guy is a fucking moron and little dick wimp like you.
> 
> "Although his training is unrelated to biology or genetics, Rushton has not hesitated to spread his controversial opinions far and wide, especially through his major published work, _Race, Evolution and Behavior_. *His findings: black people have larger genitals, breasts and buttocks — characteristics that Rushton alleges have an inverse relationship to brain size and, thus, intelligence. *Although the University of Western Ontario has always been careful to defend Rushton’s academic freedom, officials did reprimand him twice for carrying out research on human subjects in 1988 without required prior approval. In the first incident, Rushton surveyed first-year psychology students, asking questions about penis length, distance of ejaculation, and number of sex partners. In the second, he surveyed customers at a Toronto shopping mall, paying 50 white people, 50 black people and 50 Asians five dollars apiece to answer questions about their sexual habits."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rushton did a lot of good work, but not all good work.
> 
> I have larger genitals, and a huge head (Presumably a huge brain), so no I don't agree with Rushton on that one, even if I do on most other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of the clown.  Sounds like a fucking nut case.  He kind of proves my point whites are not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yet Whites on average are a full 15 IQ points more intelligent than Blacks...you just cannot accept the fact that you strain to defend an inferior race of barbaric idiots...
Click to expand...

If I made up a IQ test Blacks would be 360 IQ points more intelligent than whites. Thats what happens when the home team is playing at home. You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the imbecile's comment: he dismisses this man's 'credibility' because he is White...if there is a more solid definition of moron I am unaware of it....WOW
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah whites lie a lot. Besides...he some kind of sexual weirdo and racist. Why you think he is credible is something that is typical of you lice attracting white boys.
> 
> This guy is a fucking moron and little dick wimp like you.
> 
> "Although his training is unrelated to biology or genetics, Rushton has not hesitated to spread his controversial opinions far and wide, especially through his major published work, _Race, Evolution and Behavior_. *His findings: black people have larger genitals, breasts and buttocks — characteristics that Rushton alleges have an inverse relationship to brain size and, thus, intelligence. *Although the University of Western Ontario has always been careful to defend Rushton’s academic freedom, officials did reprimand him twice for carrying out research on human subjects in 1988 without required prior approval. In the first incident, Rushton surveyed first-year psychology students, asking questions about penis length, distance of ejaculation, and number of sex partners. In the second, he surveyed customers at a Toronto shopping mall, paying 50 white people, 50 black people and 50 Asians five dollars apiece to answer questions about their sexual habits."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rushton did a lot of good work, but not all good work.
> 
> I have larger genitals, and a huge head (Presumably a huge brain), so no I don't agree with Rushton on that one, even if I do on most other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of the clown.  Sounds like a fucking nut case.  He kind of proves my point whites are not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yet Whites on average are a full 15 IQ points more intelligent than Blacks...you just cannot accept the fact that you strain to defend an inferior race of barbaric idiots...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I made up a IQ test Blacks would be 360 IQ points more intelligent than whites. Thats what happens when the home team is playing at home. You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior.
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  If you made up an IQ test you would score in the sub-retarded range...to quote your own projections:  "You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior."


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah whites lie a lot. Besides...he some kind of sexual weirdo and racist. Why you think he is credible is something that is typical of you lice attracting white boys.
> 
> This guy is a fucking moron and little dick wimp like you.
> 
> "Although his training is unrelated to biology or genetics, Rushton has not hesitated to spread his controversial opinions far and wide, especially through his major published work, _Race, Evolution and Behavior_. *His findings: black people have larger genitals, breasts and buttocks — characteristics that Rushton alleges have an inverse relationship to brain size and, thus, intelligence. *Although the University of Western Ontario has always been careful to defend Rushton’s academic freedom, officials did reprimand him twice for carrying out research on human subjects in 1988 without required prior approval. In the first incident, Rushton surveyed first-year psychology students, asking questions about penis length, distance of ejaculation, and number of sex partners. In the second, he surveyed customers at a Toronto shopping mall, paying 50 white people, 50 black people and 50 Asians five dollars apiece to answer questions about their sexual habits."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rushton did a lot of good work, but not all good work.
> 
> I have larger genitals, and a huge head (Presumably a huge brain), so no I don't agree with Rushton on that one, even if I do on most other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of the clown.  Sounds like a fucking nut case.  He kind of proves my point whites are not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yet Whites on average are a full 15 IQ points more intelligent than Blacks...you just cannot accept the fact that you strain to defend an inferior race of barbaric idiots...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I made up a IQ test Blacks would be 360 IQ points more intelligent than whites. Thats what happens when the home team is playing at home. You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  If you made up an IQ test you would score in the sub-retarded range...to quote your own projections:  "You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior."
Click to expand...

Youre trying way too hard white boy. You copied me just like monkeys do. You have recessive genes and I know it makes you insecure.

If you whites were so smart why did Africans have to educate your people twice?

Smart white people.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merely a quick reminder princess: to dismiss anything I've stated here as 'stupid' without the obligatory proof renders you a flamboyant twit...I mean at least take a fleeting stab at something a bit more involved than empty street-swag...you still cannot post a whisper of an argument...now that's funny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know what is really funny about your argument ... I mean hang on because this is going to crack you up for sure.
> 
> You support Pencildick Rushton's theories on race ... Which make a correlation between a black man having a big dick and what he describes as a low IQ.
> You then pronounce you are highly intelligent ... And want me to try and prove Pencildick is wrong.
> 
> Why in the hell would I want to prove Pencildick wrong ... When you want me to believe you are a pathetic man frustrated with his tiny dick if Pencildick is correct?
> 
> See ... Now that is funny ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...



You wanna know what's even funnier???  Rushton's so-called 'theories' are theories at all when you invoke the IQ disparities between Blacks and Whites...once again your argument is with reality...LOL


----------



## Ventura77

Ventura77 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merely a quick reminder princess: to dismiss anything I've stated here as 'stupid' without the obligatory proof renders you a flamboyant twit...I mean at least take a fleeting stab at something a bit more involved than empty street-swag...you still cannot post a whisper of an argument...now that's funny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know what is really funny about your argument ... I mean hang on because this is going to crack you up for sure.
> 
> You support Pencildick Rushton's theories on race ... Which make a correlation between a black man having a big dick and what he describes as a low IQ.
> You then pronounce you are highly intelligent ... And want me to try and prove Pencildick is wrong.
> 
> Why in the hell would I want to prove Pencildick wrong ... When you want me to believe you are a pathetic man frustrated with his tiny dick if Pencildick is correct?
> 
> See ... Now that is funny ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna know what's even funnier???  Rushton's so-called 'theories' are theories at all when you invoke the IQ disparities between Blacks and Whites...once again your argument is with reality...LOL
> 
> IQ is genetically determined princess...its isn't environmental
Click to expand...


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rushton did a lot of good work, but not all good work.
> 
> I have larger genitals, and a huge head (Presumably a huge brain), so no I don't agree with Rushton on that one, even if I do on most other things.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of the clown.  Sounds like a fucking nut case.  He kind of proves my point whites are not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yet Whites on average are a full 15 IQ points more intelligent than Blacks...you just cannot accept the fact that you strain to defend an inferior race of barbaric idiots...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I made up a IQ test Blacks would be 360 IQ points more intelligent than whites. Thats what happens when the home team is playing at home. You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  If you made up an IQ test you would score in the sub-retarded range...to quote your own projections:  "You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre trying way too hard white boy. You copied me just like monkeys do. You have recessive genes and I know it makes you insecure.
> 
> If you whites were so smart why did Africans have to educate your people twice?
> 
> Smart white people.
Click to expand...



Sorry not a White boy you fertile idiot...my guess is that you indulge fantasy because you cannot process the reality that your people are an inferior race of savages whose violent propensities and lack of intelligence equate to economic and academic stagnation...BYE BYE   HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of the clown.  Sounds like a fucking nut case.  He kind of proves my point whites are not too smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yet Whites on average are a full 15 IQ points more intelligent than Blacks...you just cannot accept the fact that you strain to defend an inferior race of barbaric idiots...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I made up a IQ test Blacks would be 360 IQ points more intelligent than whites. Thats what happens when the home team is playing at home. You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  If you made up an IQ test you would score in the sub-retarded range...to quote your own projections:  "You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre trying way too hard white boy. You copied me just like monkeys do. You have recessive genes and I know it makes you insecure.
> 
> If you whites were so smart why did Africans have to educate your people twice?
> 
> Smart white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry not a White boy you fertile idiot...my guess is that you indulge fantasy because you cannot process the reality that your people are an inferior race of savages whose violent propensities and lack of intelligence equate to economic and academic stagnation...BYE BYE   HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Click to expand...

Of course youre a white boy or one of their pets. Look how mad you are about being recessive.


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merely a quick reminder princess: to dismiss anything I've stated here as 'stupid' without the obligatory proof renders you a flamboyant twit...I mean at least take a fleeting stab at something a bit more involved than empty street-swag...you still cannot post a whisper of an argument...now that's funny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know what is really funny about your argument ... I mean hang on because this is going to crack you up for sure.
> 
> You support Pencildick Rushton's theories on race ... Which make a correlation between a black man having a big dick and what he describes as a low IQ.
> You then pronounce you are highly intelligent ... And want me to try and prove Pencildick is wrong.
> 
> Why in the hell would I want to prove Pencildick wrong ... When you want me to believe you are a pathetic man frustrated with his tiny dick if Pencildick is correct?
> 
> See ... Now that is funny ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna know what's even funnier???  Rushton's so-called 'theories' are theories at all when you invoke the IQ disparities between Blacks and Whites...once again your argument is with reality...LOL
> 
> IQ is genetically determined princess...its isn't environmental
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If IQ is genetically determined and your genes are recessive, white people are in a heap of trouble.


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> You wanna know what's even funnier???  Rushton's so-called 'theories' are theories at all when you invoke the IQ disparities between Blacks and Whites...once again your argument is with reality...LOL
> 
> IQ is genetically determined princess...its isn't environmental



What argument dumbass ... I just told you that I am willing to accept Pencildick's theory you have a tiny dick (well at least as it refers to you anyway).
Have you been drinking Canadian beer again?

.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna know what's even funnier???  Rushton's so-called 'theories' are theories at all when you invoke the IQ disparities between Blacks and Whites...once again your argument is with reality...LOL
> 
> IQ is genetically determined princess...its isn't environmental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What argument dumbass ... I just told you that I am willing to accept Pencildick's theory you have a tiny dick (well at least as it refers to you anyway).
> Have you been drinking Canadian beer again?
> 
> .
Click to expand...



sorry princess but you are far too stupid and immature to even indulge...


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merely a quick reminder princess: to dismiss anything I've stated here as 'stupid' without the obligatory proof renders you a flamboyant twit...I mean at least take a fleeting stab at something a bit more involved than empty street-swag...you still cannot post a whisper of an argument...now that's funny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know what is really funny about your argument ... I mean hang on because this is going to crack you up for sure.
> 
> You support Pencildick Rushton's theories on race ... Which make a correlation between a black man having a big dick and what he describes as a low IQ.
> You then pronounce you are highly intelligent ... And want me to try and prove Pencildick is wrong.
> 
> Why in the hell would I want to prove Pencildick wrong ... When you want me to believe you are a pathetic man frustrated with his tiny dick if Pencildick is correct?
> 
> See ... Now that is funny ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna know what's even funnier???  Rushton's so-called 'theories' are theories at all when you invoke the IQ disparities between Blacks and Whites...once again your argument is with reality...LOL
> 
> IQ is genetically determined princess...its isn't environmental
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If IQ is genetically determined and your genes are recessive, white people are in a heap of trouble.
Click to expand...



Apparently fantasy and self-delusion are your preferred refuge...keep running and I'll keep laughing


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merely a quick reminder princess: to dismiss anything I've stated here as 'stupid' without the obligatory proof renders you a flamboyant twit...I mean at least take a fleeting stab at something a bit more involved than empty street-swag...you still cannot post a whisper of an argument...now that's funny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know what is really funny about your argument ... I mean hang on because this is going to crack you up for sure.
> 
> You support Pencildick Rushton's theories on race ... Which make a correlation between a black man having a big dick and what he describes as a low IQ.
> You then pronounce you are highly intelligent ... And want me to try and prove Pencildick is wrong.
> 
> Why in the hell would I want to prove Pencildick wrong ... When you want me to believe you are a pathetic man frustrated with his tiny dick if Pencildick is correct?
> 
> See ... Now that is funny ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna know what's even funnier???  Rushton's so-called 'theories' are theories at all when you invoke the IQ disparities between Blacks and Whites...once again your argument is with reality...LOL
> 
> IQ is genetically determined princess...its isn't environmental
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If IQ is genetically determined and your genes are recessive, white people are in a heap of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently fantasy and self-delusion are your preferred refuge...keep running and I'll keep laughing
Click to expand...

I see you have no answer and are at a loss for words. Youre just like most of the dumb white boys around here. Too stupid to know when to shut up and let the intelligent people talk and continually sticking your foot in your mouth.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merely a quick reminder princess: to dismiss anything I've stated here as 'stupid' without the obligatory proof renders you a flamboyant twit...I mean at least take a fleeting stab at something a bit more involved than empty street-swag...you still cannot post a whisper of an argument...now that's funny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know what is really funny about your argument ... I mean hang on because this is going to crack you up for sure.
> 
> You support Pencildick Rushton's theories on race ... Which make a correlation between a black man having a big dick and what he describes as a low IQ.
> You then pronounce you are highly intelligent ... And want me to try and prove Pencildick is wrong.
> 
> Why in the hell would I want to prove Pencildick wrong ... When you want me to believe you are a pathetic man frustrated with his tiny dick if Pencildick is correct?
> 
> See ... Now that is funny ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna know what's even funnier???  Rushton's so-called 'theories' are theories at all when you invoke the IQ disparities between Blacks and Whites...once again your argument is with reality...LOL
> 
> IQ is genetically determined princess...its isn't environmental
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If IQ is genetically determined and your genes are recessive, white people are in a heap of trouble.
Click to expand...


You'd first have to prove that intelligence is a dominant trait, or since we know it comes from many traits, a set of more "Dominant traits"
 I'd say it's unlikely judging by the IQ's of heavily mixed race Hispanics vs heavily inbred Ashkenazi Jews.

Besides, not all White traits are recessive.

Sickle Cell  Anemia is a recessive trait, and that's found in mostly  Blacks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rushton did a lot of good work, but not all good work.
> 
> I have larger genitals, and a huge head (Presumably a huge brain), so no I don't agree with Rushton on that one, even if I do on most other things.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of the clown.  Sounds like a fucking nut case.  He kind of proves my point whites are not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yet Whites on average are a full 15 IQ points more intelligent than Blacks...you just cannot accept the fact that you strain to defend an inferior race of barbaric idiots...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I made up a IQ test Blacks would be 360 IQ points more intelligent than whites. Thats what happens when the home team is playing at home. You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  If you made up an IQ test you would score in the sub-retarded range...to quote your own projections:  "You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre trying way too hard white boy. You copied me just like monkeys do. You have recessive genes and I know it makes you insecure.
> 
> If you whites were so smart why did Africans have to educate your people twice?
> 
> Smart white people.
Click to expand...


This is what one of those Moors named
*Ibn Khaldun *
thought about you people.


"Beyond [known peoples of black West Africa] to the south there is no civilization in the proper sense. There are only humans who are closer to dumb animals than to rational beings. They live in thickets and caves, and eat herbs and unprepared grain. They frequently eat each other. They cannot be considered human beings."
_Muqaddimah_


"Therefore, the Negro nation are, as a rule, submissive to slavery, because [Negroes] have little [that is essentially] human and have attributes that are quite similar to those of dumb animals, as we have stated."
_Muqaddimah_


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> [sorry princess but you are far too stupid and immature to even indulge...



You are far too stupid and immature to understand your telling me that ... Is in fact indulging me ... 
Do you Canadians put slip covers over your keyboards to catch the drool?

.


----------



## Ventura77

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merely a quick reminder princess: to dismiss anything I've stated here as 'stupid' without the obligatory proof renders you a flamboyant twit...I mean at least take a fleeting stab at something a bit more involved than empty street-swag...you still cannot post a whisper of an argument...now that's funny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know what is really funny about your argument ... I mean hang on because this is going to crack you up for sure.
> 
> You support Pencildick Rushton's theories on race ... Which make a correlation between a black man having a big dick and what he describes as a low IQ.
> You then pronounce you are highly intelligent ... And want me to try and prove Pencildick is wrong.
> 
> Why in the hell would I want to prove Pencildick wrong ... When you want me to believe you are a pathetic man frustrated with his tiny dick if Pencildick is correct?
> 
> See ... Now that is funny ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna know what's even funnier???  Rushton's so-called 'theories' are theories at all when you invoke the IQ disparities between Blacks and Whites...once again your argument is with reality...LOL
> 
> IQ is genetically determined princess...its isn't environmental
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If IQ is genetically determined and your genes are recessive, white people are in a heap of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd first have to prove that intelligence is a dominant trait, or since we know it comes from many traits, a set of more "Dominant traits"
> I'd say it's unlikely judging by the IQ's of heavily mixed race Hispanics vs heavily inbred Ashkenazi Jews.
> 
> Besides, not all White traits are recessive.
> 
> Sickle Cell  Anemia is a recessive trait, and that's found in mostly  Blacks.
Click to expand...




Black Africans: Their Own Worst Disaster

Black people around the world have been hypnotized into believing that all their failures in life are due to discrimination. This couldn’t be further from the truth. Every day I see life here in Johannesburg carrying on a lot like it did under white rule. In spite of racial quotas, blacks struggle forward. Black Empowerment businesses hit the wall one after the other. Blacks who get jobs almost never carry out their duties with the same level of competence as the whites who came before them. This has been going on in lots of other African countries. And it is clear that the problem is not with white people - the problem is with the blacks themselves. But how many black people are willing to admit it?

Any white or Asian person who remains in contact with black people for any length of time stands a very good chance of becoming a racist. Why? When you live among blacks for any length of time you start to realize that they are often their own worst enemies, often the cause of their own disasters, and many refuse to listen and reason until its too late. Black people rule more than 50 countries on this planet, and every one is a virtual disaster area.

 One of the key elements in the rise of European and American dominance in the world has been the value accorded to individual accomplishment. Native black African society suppresses the individual and forces a conformism upon people. This makes them very susceptible to being herded like sheep and unwilling to stand up as leaders who will be prepared to go against the grain


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know what is really funny about your argument ... I mean hang on because this is going to crack you up for sure.
> 
> You support Pencildick Rushton's theories on race ... Which make a correlation between a black man having a big dick and what he describes as a low IQ.
> You then pronounce you are highly intelligent ... And want me to try and prove Pencildick is wrong.
> 
> Why in the hell would I want to prove Pencildick wrong ... When you want me to believe you are a pathetic man frustrated with his tiny dick if Pencildick is correct?
> 
> See ... Now that is funny ...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna know what's even funnier???  Rushton's so-called 'theories' are theories at all when you invoke the IQ disparities between Blacks and Whites...once again your argument is with reality...LOL
> 
> IQ is genetically determined princess...its isn't environmental
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If IQ is genetically determined and your genes are recessive, white people are in a heap of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently fantasy and self-delusion are your preferred refuge...keep running and I'll keep laughing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you have no answer and are at a loss for words. Youre just like most of the dumb white boys around here. Too stupid to know when to shut up and let the intelligent people talk and continually sticking your foot in your mouth.
Click to expand...

While your dumb negro brain is trying to determine who is in trouble, whites or blacks, we already know who is drowning to get out of apefreaka and to a European country, so there isn't even anything left to determine.

And people wonder why some private white employers avoid hiring dumb blacks for jobs requiring thinking.


----------



## BlackSand

bgrouse said:


> And people wonder why some private white employers avoid hiring dumb blacks for jobs requiring thinking.



For the record as a white employer ... I have the tendency to avoid hiring dumb people regardless of racial qualifiers.
I wouldn't suggest that I am an equal opportunity employer ... Stupid people obsessed with racial qualifiers need not apply ... 

.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And people wonder why some private white employers avoid hiring dumb blacks for jobs requiring thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record as a white employer ... I have the tendency to avoid hiring dumb people regardless of racial qualifiers.
> I wouldn't suggest that I am an equal opportunity employer ... Stupid people obsessed with racial qualifiers need not apply ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Ironically your qualification regarding 'stupid people' would unavoidably include YOU...until such time as you can mount an argument or offer up anything a bit more compelling than your childish rhetoric as to the validity or invalidity of 'racial qualifiers' you have no argument...just a lot of brazen school-yard static...


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> Ironically your qualification regarding 'stupid people' would unavoidably include YOU...until such time as you can mount an argument or offer up anything a bit more compelling than your childish rhetoric as to the validity or invalidity of 'racial qualifiers' you have no argument...just a lot of brazen school-yard static...



Why am I not surprised you volunteer for the stupid group ... 
What makes your obsession with racial qualifiers stupid doesn't have anything to do with whether or not I accept nor reject your data.

It simply has more to do with the fact that no matter what you believe ...
Your stupid obsession with racial qualifiers cannot serve a useful purpose towards what the hell I could possibly employ you to do.

.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically your qualification regarding 'stupid people' would unavoidably include YOU...until such time as you can mount an argument or offer up anything a bit more compelling than your childish rhetoric as to the validity or invalidity of 'racial qualifiers' you have no argument...just a lot of brazen school-yard static...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised you volunteer for the stupid group ...
> What makes your obsession with racial qualifiers stupid doesn't have anything to do with whether or not I accept nor reject your data.
> 
> It simply has more to do with the fact that no matter what you believe ...
> Your stupid obsession with racial qualifiers cannot serve a useful purpose towards what the hell I could possibly employ you to do.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



What becomes noteworthy in each of your mindless streams of replies is that you pontificate blindly, while making liberal usage of your favorite word 'stupid', deliriously oblivious to the fact that your word of choice literally defines you in every sense...there is little variation or insight in any of your posts, merely the weak impulse of sub-juvenile vitriol and awkward hostility...clearly you have no idea how to present your thoughts in a way that is more refined to polemics or rational debate...put up an actual argument or recognize that this is well beyond your limited intelligence...the wide use of the IQ spectrum validates racial qualifiers moron, if you believe otherwise please offer proof...or anything beyond your mindless habit of labeling everyone 'stupid' when you clearly own that particular value...LOL


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> What becomes noteworthy in each of your mindless streams of replies is that you pontificate blindly, while making liberal usage of your favorite word 'stupid', deliriously oblivious to the fact that your word of choice literally defines you in every sense...there is little variation or insight in any of your posts, merely the weak impulse of sub-juvenile vitriol and awkward hostility...clearly you have no idea how to present your thoughts in a way that is more refined to polemics or rational debate...put up an actual argument or recognize that this is well beyond your limited intelligence...the wide use of the IQ spectrum validates racial qualifiers moron, if you believe otherwise please offer proof...or anything beyond your mindless habit of labeling everyone 'stupid' when you clearly own that particular value...LOL



I can support my points better than you could ever disassemble them ... 

For the sake of argument let's assume that you are the smartest man to ever walk the face of Earth.
Let's also assume that Rushton's application of data is correct ... We won't even talk about how that would explain your tiny wee-wee.
Let's say that I am looking to fill a position as Operation's Manager.

For starters ... I have a mixed racial employee pool.
You would be required to manage employees of a broad selection of race (Creole, Mayan, German, African American, Indian, Caucasian).
Most of those employees are far more intelligent than the two of us put together ... That's why I employ them, that's what their job requires.

Explain to me how your obsession with racial qualifiers would better meet my expectations of you to properly manage my employees.
Explain to me how I wouldn't have to constantly babysit your sorry ass in order to keep you from chasing off my clients and to stop the staff from killing you.

I am betting you cannot sufficiently answer either of those questions ... Which is why I wouldn't give you the job ... 
Knowing what I know about you from what you have expressed ... I would have to be stupid to hire you.

.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What becomes noteworthy in each of your mindless streams of replies is that you pontificate blindly, while making liberal usage of your favorite word 'stupid', deliriously oblivious to the fact that your word of choice literally defines you in every sense...there is little variation or insight in any of your posts, merely the weak impulse of sub-juvenile vitriol and awkward hostility...clearly you have no idea how to present your thoughts in a way that is more refined to polemics or rational debate...put up an actual argument or recognize that this is well beyond your limited intelligence...the wide use of the IQ spectrum validates racial qualifiers moron, if you believe otherwise please offer proof...or anything beyond your mindless habit of labeling everyone 'stupid' when you clearly own that particular value...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can support my points better than you could ever disassemble them ...
> 
> For the sake of argument let's assume that you are the smartest man to ever walk the face of Earth.
> Let's also assume that Rushton's application of data is correct ... We won't even talk about how that would explain your tiny wee-wee.
> Let's say that I am looking to fill a position as Operation's Manager.
> 
> For starters ... I have a mixed racial employee pool.
> You would be required to manage employees of a broad selection of race (Creole, Mayan, German, African American, Indian, Caucasian).
> Most of those employees are far more intelligent than the two of us put together ... That's why I employ them, that's what their job requires.
> 
> Explain to me how your obsession with racial qualifiers would better meet my expectations of you to properly manage my employees.
> Explain to me how I wouldn't have to constantly babysit your sorry ass in order to keep you from chasing off my clients and to stop the staff from killing you.
> 
> I am betting you cannot sufficiently answer either of those questions ... Which is why I wouldn't give you the job ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Oh but behold how you cannot help yourself in reinforcing my very point you fertile imbecile...you are manifestly incapable of posting anything beyond sub-juvenile anatomical insults and mindless static...thus far you have not 'disassembled' anything I've posted because you cannot...in the tiny febrile dimensions of your atrophied brain you incorrectly assume that spitting out anatomical slurs and invoking the word 'stupid' somehow equates to a winning argument...racial qualifiers are validated by the IQ disparities you sumptuous twit, the relevant data is hardly hidden in some think-tank vault, it is widely available to those interested enough...you clearly cannot even understand the critical difference between statistical averages, and individual exceptions...you so clearly put the ( S ) in 'stupid'


----------



## Ventura77

Ventura77 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What becomes noteworthy in each of your mindless streams of replies is that you pontificate blindly, while making liberal usage of your favorite word 'stupid', deliriously oblivious to the fact that your word of choice literally defines you in every sense...there is little variation or insight in any of your posts, merely the weak impulse of sub-juvenile vitriol and awkward hostility...clearly you have no idea how to present your thoughts in a way that is more refined to polemics or rational debate...put up an actual argument or recognize that this is well beyond your limited intelligence...the wide use of the IQ spectrum validates racial qualifiers moron, if you believe otherwise please offer proof...or anything beyond your mindless habit of labeling everyone 'stupid' when you clearly own that particular value...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can support my points better than you could ever disassemble them ...
> 
> For the sake of argument let's assume that you are the smartest man to ever walk the face of Earth.
> Let's also assume that Rushton's application of data is correct ... We won't even talk about how that would explain your tiny wee-wee.
> Let's say that I am looking to fill a position as Operation's Manager.
> 
> For starters ... I have a mixed racial employee pool.
> You would be required to manage employees of a broad selection of race (Creole, Mayan, German, African American, Indian, Caucasian).
> Most of those employees are far more intelligent than the two of us put together ... That's why I employ them, that's what their job requires.
> 
> Explain to me how your obsession with racial qualifiers would better meet my expectations of you to properly manage my employees.
> Explain to me how I wouldn't have to constantly babysit your sorry ass in order to keep you from chasing off my clients and to stop the staff from killing you.
> 
> I am betting you cannot sufficiently answer either of those questions ... Which is why I wouldn't give you the job ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but behold how you cannot help yourself in reinforcing my very point you fertile imbecile...you are manifestly incapable of posting anything beyond sub-juvenile anatomical insults and mindless static...thus far you have not 'disassembled' anything I've posted because you cannot...in the tiny febrile dimensions of your atrophied brain you incorrectly assume that spitting out anatomical slurs and invoking the word 'stupid' somehow equates to a winning argument...racial qualifiers are validated by the IQ disparities you sumptuous twit, the relevant data is hardly hidden in some think-tank vault, it is widely available to those interested enough...you clearly cannot even understand the critical difference between statistical averages, and individual exceptions...you so clearly put the ( S ) in 'stupid'
Click to expand...





Got a great idea simpleton: try to refute the finding of the study posted below...kindly spare me your signature sub-juvenile static and impress us all with your insights!!!


*Race differences in average IQ are largely genetic*

·        Download PDF Copy

April 26, 2005

*A 60-page review of the scientific evidence, some based on state-of-the-art magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) of brain size, has concluded that race differences in average IQ are largely genetic.*

The lead article in the June 2005 issue of Psychology, Public Policy and Law, a journal of the American Psychological Association, examined 10 categories of research evidence from around the world to contrast "a hereditarian model (50% genetic-50% cultural) and a culture-only model (0% genetic-100% cultural)."

The paper, "Thirty Years of Research on Race Differences in Cognitive Ability," by J. Philippe Rushton of the University of Western Ontario and Arthur R. Jensen of the University of California at Berkeley, appeared with a positive commentary by Linda Gottfredson of the University of Delaware, three critical ones (by Robert Sternberg of Yale University, Richard Nisbett of the University of Michigan, and Lisa Suzuki & Joshua Aronson of New York University), and the authors' reply.

"Neither the existence nor the size of race differences in IQ are a matter of dispute, only their cause," write the authors. The Black-White difference has been found consistently from the time of the massive World War I Army testing of 90 years ago to a massive study of over 6 million corporate, military, and higher-education test-takers in 2001.

"Race differences show up by 3 years of age, even after matching on maternal education and other variables," said Rushton. "Therefore they cannot be due to poor education since this has not yet begun to exert an effect. That's why Jensen and I looked at the genetic hypothesis in detail. We examined 10 categories of evidence."

1.    The Worldwide Pattern of IQ Scores. East Asians average higher on IQ tests than Whites, both in the U. S. and in Asia, even though IQ tests were developed for use in the Euro-American culture. Around the world, the average IQ for East Asians centers around 106; for Whites, about 100; and for Blacks about 85 in the U.S. and 70 in sub-Saharan Africa.

2.    Race Differences are Most Pronounced on Tests that Best Measure the General Intelligence Factor (g). Black-White differences, for example, are larger on the Backward Digit Span test than on the less g loaded Forward Digit Span test.

3.    The Gene-Environment Architecture of IQ is the Same in all Races, and Race Differences are Most Pronounced on More Heritable Abilities. Studies of Black, White, and East Asian twins, for example, show the heritability of IQ is 50% or higher in all races.

4.    Brain Size Differences. Studies using magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) find a correlation of brain size with IQ of about 0.40. Larger brains contain more neurons and synapses and process information faster. Race differences in brain size are present at birth. By adulthood, East Asians average 1 cubic inch more cranial capacity than Whites who average 5 cubic inches more than Blacks.

5.    Trans-Racial Adoption Studies. Race differences in IQ remain following adoption by White middle class parents. East Asians grow to average higher IQs than Whites while Blacks score lower. The Minnesota Trans-Racial Adoption Study followed children to age 17 and found race differences were even greater than at age 7: White children, 106; Mixed-Race children, 99; and Black children, 89.

6.    Racial Admixture Studies. Black children with lighter skin, for example, average higher IQ scores. In South Africa, the IQ of the mixed-race "Colored" population averages 85, intermediate to the African 70 and White 100.

7.    IQ Scores of Blacks and Whites Regress toward the Averages of Their Race. Parents pass on only some exceptional genes to offspring so parents with very high IQs tend to have more average children. Black and White children with parents of IQ 115 move to different averages--Blacks toward 85 and Whites to 100.

8.    Race Differences in Other "Life-History" Traits. East Asians and Blacks consistently fall at two ends of a continuum with Whites intermediate on 60 measures of maturation, personality, reproduction, and social organization. For example, Black children sit, crawl, walk, and put on their clothes earlier than Whites or East Asians.

9.    Race Differences and the Out-of-Africa theory of Human Origins. East Asian-White-Black differences fit the theory that modern humans arose in Africa about 100,000 years ago and expanded northward. During prolonged winters there was evolutionary selection for higher IQ created by problems of raising children, gathering and storing food, gaining shelter, and making clothes.

10. Do Culture-Only Theories Explain the Data? Culture-only theories do not explain the highly consistent pattern of race differences in IQ, especially the East Asian data. No interventions such as ending segregation, introducing school busing, or "Head Start" programs have reduced the gaps as culture-only theory would predict.


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> Oh but behold how you cannot help yourself in reinforcing my very point you fertile imbecile...you are manifestly incapable of posting anything beyond sub-juvenile anatomical insults and mindless static...thus far you have not 'disassembled' anything I've posted because you cannot...in the tiny febrile dimensions of your atrophied brain you incorrectly assume that spitting out anatomical slurs and invoking the word 'stupid' somehow equates to a winning argument...racial qualifiers are validated by the IQ disparities you sumptuous twit, the relevant data is hardly hidden in some think-tank vault, it is widely available to those interested enough...you clearly cannot even understand the critical difference between statistical averages, and individual exceptions...you so clearly put the ( S ) in 'stupid'



So I can assume your stupid ass couldn't or wouldn't answer the questions ... 
Either case would be sufficient reason for me to throw your resume in the trash ... And it would have nothing to with your views and race.

.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but behold how you cannot help yourself in reinforcing my very point you fertile imbecile...you are manifestly incapable of posting anything beyond sub-juvenile anatomical insults and mindless static...thus far you have not 'disassembled' anything I've posted because you cannot...in the tiny febrile dimensions of your atrophied brain you incorrectly assume that spitting out anatomical slurs and invoking the word 'stupid' somehow equates to a winning argument...racial qualifiers are validated by the IQ disparities you sumptuous twit, the relevant data is hardly hidden in some think-tank vault, it is widely available to those interested enough...you clearly cannot even understand the critical difference between statistical averages, and individual exceptions...you so clearly put the ( S ) in 'stupid'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can assume your stupid ass couldn't or wouldn't answer the questions ...
> Either case would be sufficient reason for me to throw your resume in the trash ... And it would have nothing to with your views and race.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Ahhhhhhhh  you didn't disappoint in your predictable idiotic reply...you are incapable of anything beyond lockstep stupid...thanks!!!!


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> Got a great idea simpleton: try to refute the finding of the study posted below...kindly spare me your signature sub-juvenile static and impress us all with your insights!!!
> 
> 
> *Race differences in average IQ are largely genetic*
> 
> ·        Download PDF Copy
> 
> April 26, 2005
> 
> *A 60-page review of the scientific evidence, some based on state-of-the-art magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) of brain size, has concluded that race differences in average IQ are largely genetic.*
> 
> The lead article in the June 2005 issue of Psychology, Public Policy and Law, a journal of the American Psychological Association, examined 10 categories of research evidence from around the world to contrast "a hereditarian model (50% genetic-50% cultural) and a culture-only model (0% genetic-100% cultural)."
> 
> The paper, "Thirty Years of Research on Race Differences in Cognitive Ability," by J. Philippe Rushton of the University of Western Ontario and Arthur R. Jensen of the University of California at Berkeley, appeared with a positive commentary by Linda Gottfredson of the University of Delaware, three critical ones (by Robert Sternberg of Yale University, Richard Nisbett of the University of Michigan, and Lisa Suzuki & Joshua Aronson of New York University), and the authors' reply.
> 
> "Neither the existence nor the size of race differences in IQ are a matter of dispute, only their cause," write the authors. The Black-White difference has been found consistently from the time of the massive World War I Army testing of 90 years ago to a massive study of over 6 million corporate, military, and higher-education test-takers in 2001.
> 
> "Race differences show up by 3 years of age, even after matching on maternal education and other variables," said Rushton. "Therefore they cannot be due to poor education since this has not yet begun to exert an effect. That's why Jensen and I looked at the genetic hypothesis in detail. We examined 10 categories of evidence."
> 
> 1.    The Worldwide Pattern of IQ Scores. East Asians average higher on IQ tests than Whites, both in the U. S. and in Asia, even though IQ tests were developed for use in the Euro-American culture. Around the world, the average IQ for East Asians centers around 106; for Whites, about 100; and for Blacks about 85 in the U.S. and 70 in sub-Saharan Africa.
> 
> 2.    Race Differences are Most Pronounced on Tests that Best Measure the General Intelligence Factor (g). Black-White differences, for example, are larger on the Backward Digit Span test than on the less g loaded Forward Digit Span test.
> 
> 3.    The Gene-Environment Architecture of IQ is the Same in all Races, and Race Differences are Most Pronounced on More Heritable Abilities. Studies of Black, White, and East Asian twins, for example, show the heritability of IQ is 50% or higher in all races.
> 
> 4.    Brain Size Differences. Studies using magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) find a correlation of brain size with IQ of about 0.40. Larger brains contain more neurons and synapses and process information faster. Race differences in brain size are present at birth. By adulthood, East Asians average 1 cubic inch more cranial capacity than Whites who average 5 cubic inches more than Blacks.
> 
> 5.    Trans-Racial Adoption Studies. Race differences in IQ remain following adoption by White middle class parents. East Asians grow to average higher IQs than Whites while Blacks score lower. The Minnesota Trans-Racial Adoption Study followed children to age 17 and found race differences were even greater than at age 7: White children, 106; Mixed-Race children, 99; and Black children, 89.
> 
> 6.    Racial Admixture Studies. Black children with lighter skin, for example, average higher IQ scores. In South Africa, the IQ of the mixed-race "Colored" population averages 85, intermediate to the African 70 and White 100.
> 
> 7.    IQ Scores of Blacks and Whites Regress toward the Averages of Their Race. Parents pass on only some exceptional genes to offspring so parents with very high IQs tend to have more average children. Black and White children with parents of IQ 115 move to different averages--Blacks toward 85 and Whites to 100.
> 
> 8.    Race Differences in Other "Life-History" Traits. East Asians and Blacks consistently fall at two ends of a continuum with Whites intermediate on 60 measures of maturation, personality, reproduction, and social organization. For example, Black children sit, crawl, walk, and put on their clothes earlier than Whites or East Asians.
> 
> 9.    Race Differences and the Out-of-Africa theory of Human Origins. East Asian-White-Black differences fit the theory that modern humans arose in Africa about 100,000 years ago and expanded northward. During prolonged winters there was evolutionary selection for higher IQ created by problems of raising children, gathering and storing food, gaining shelter, and making clothes.
> 
> 10. Do Culture-Only Theories Explain the Data? Culture-only theories do not explain the highly consistent pattern of race differences in IQ, especially the East Asian data. No interventions such as ending segregation, introducing school busing, or "Head Start" programs have reduced the gaps as culture-only theory would predict.



Thanks for the copy/paste nit-wit ... But nothing you posted has explained how any of it could be of use to me.
Sorry you are still stupid enough to think I have challenged the validity of your worthless crap.

Validity isn't what gives it value as much as what it could possibly be useful for ... 

.


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> Ahhhhhhhh  you didn't disappoint in your predictable idiotic reply...you are incapable of anything beyond lockstep stupid...thanks!!!!



How is it idiotic ... Why can't you answer the two simple questions ... 
You are the one beating an empty drum ... Which is understandable considering your tiny wee-wee probably couldn't handle it.

.


----------



## Fenton Lum

irosie91 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are responsible for your own way in this life.  And again, color has nothing to do with it.  Intestinal fortitude has everything to do with it:
> 
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.
> 
> _*It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll*_,
> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the peoples of the earth did not create viable civilizations-------that is why the  DRUIDS are all gone----
> they were EATEN by ROME-----the whole Iberian Penninsula was EATEN by Rome------even the RHINE VALLEY-----a kind of minor little mess of a "civilization"  was EATEN by Rome----
> Rome was modeled on EGYPT including its Nubian components
Click to expand...

And the earth is ~6000 years old.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> 
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as sub Saharans, And the rest of this post when one knows about Africa, borders on mental retardation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sub-Saharan is just as reasonable a delineation of HUMAN BEANS as is    black, white,  red,  and yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then blacks would do better to tout the merits of those "civilizations",  rather than lose all credibility by trying to appropriate the accomplishments of others,  as their own.
Click to expand...

They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.


----------



## Fenton Lum

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intestinal fortitude is not why whites have what they do. Laws depriving others of opportunity is.
> 
> 
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the peoples of the earth did not create viable civilizations-------that is why the  DRUIDS are all gone----
> they were EATEN by ROME-----the whole Iberian Penninsula was EATEN by Rome------even the RHINE VALLEY-----a kind of minor little mess of a "civilization"  was EATEN by Rome----
> Rome was modeled on EGYPT including its Nubian components
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is in Africa. Egyptians were not white. But at least you make more sense than the guy you quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the founding of the empire; and with the exception of an about 50 year rule; the Egyptian civilization,  was ruled and operated by the same caucasoids who settled the entirety of the Mediterranean. The mistake most Afrocentric history revisionists make is to suppose that merely because Egypt is on the very northeast edge of the continent of Africa; that it must have been founded by Negros ( which originate from central,  and west Africa).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mistake, fact.  The problem Eurocentric history revisionists make is establishing some imaginary border of African civilization using the Sahara desert and making claims that Egyptians are white.
Click to expand...

One must first devalue and erase another society/culture before you can colonized and enslave it.


----------



## Vastator

Fenton Lum said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as sub Saharans, And the rest of this post when one knows about Africa, borders on mental retardation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sub-Saharan is just as reasonable a delineation of HUMAN BEANS as is    black, white,  red,  and yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then blacks would do better to tout the merits of those "civilizations",  rather than lose all credibility by trying to appropriate the accomplishments of others,  as their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.
Click to expand...

Wrong...


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vastator said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as sub Saharans, And the rest of this post when one knows about Africa, borders on mental retardation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sub-Saharan is just as reasonable a delineation of HUMAN BEANS as is    black, white,  red,  and yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then blacks would do better to tout the merits of those "civilizations",  rather than lose all credibility by trying to appropriate the accomplishments of others,  as their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong...
Click to expand...

You history is what it is pard.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh  you didn't disappoint in your predictable idiotic reply...you are incapable of anything beyond lockstep stupid...thanks!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it idiotic ... Why can't you answer the two simple questions ...
> You are the one beating an empty drum ... Which is understandable considering your tiny wee-wee probably couldn't handle it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Clearly you are far too stupid to grasp the fact that your inapplicable questions were indeed answered, but where is the stunning refutation of the study that I posted?  Surely you have the knowledge and polemical acumen to shred this study...right?  LMFAO


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as sub Saharans, And the rest of this post when one knows about Africa, borders on mental retardation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sub-Saharan is just as reasonable a delineation of HUMAN BEANS as is    black, white,  red,  and yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then blacks would do better to tout the merits of those "civilizations",  rather than lose all credibility by trying to appropriate the accomplishments of others,  as their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong...
Click to expand...


Nah, it's true. And the thing is it's documented.


----------



## Meathead

Fenton Lum said:


> They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.


Well, maybe you live in a mud hut, but most of us in the West don't. You know, in some parts of sub-Saharan Africa they even managed some wattle and daub buildings. I guess those were the great jungle-bunny civilizations you guys talk about.


----------



## Ventura77

Fenton Lum said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as sub Saharans, And the rest of this post when one knows about Africa, borders on mental retardation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sub-Saharan is just as reasonable a delineation of HUMAN BEANS as is    black, white,  red,  and yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then blacks would do better to tout the merits of those "civilizations",  rather than lose all credibility by trying to appropriate the accomplishments of others,  as their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.
Click to expand...



Really stupid?  What don't you then explain how these brilliant Black innovators and visionaries built 'our society' and then promptly regressed to their present state of mindless savagery?


----------



## Fenton Lum

Meathead said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe you live in a mud hut, but most of us in the West don'You know, in some parts of sub-Saharan Africa they even managed some wattle and daub buildings. I guess those were the great jungle bunny civilizations you guy talk about.
Click to expand...

You chose your screen name properly.  If you're ignorant of world history I'm afraid I can't help you.


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sub-Saharan is just as reasonable a delineation of HUMAN BEANS as is    black, white,  red,  and yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then blacks would do better to tout the merits of those "civilizations",  rather than lose all credibility by trying to appropriate the accomplishments of others,  as their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, it's true. And the thing is it's documented.
Click to expand...



....in which case you should encounter little difficulty in providing this elusive 'documentation'...


----------



## Fenton Lum

Ventura77 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as sub Saharans, And the rest of this post when one knows about Africa, borders on mental retardation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sub-Saharan is just as reasonable a delineation of HUMAN BEANS as is    black, white,  red,  and yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then blacks would do better to tout the merits of those "civilizations",  rather than lose all credibility by trying to appropriate the accomplishments of others,  as their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really stupid?  What don't you then explain how these brilliant Black innovators and visionaries built 'our society' and then promptly regressed to their present state of mindless savagery?
Click to expand...

Whay are you so scared of them if they're all so feckless?


----------



## Ventura77

Fenton Lum said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe you live in a mud hut, but most of us in the West don'You know, in some parts of sub-Saharan Africa they even managed some wattle and daub buildings. I guess those were the great jungle bunny civilizations you guy talk about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You chose your screen name properly.  If you're ignorant of world history I'm afraid I can't help you.
Click to expand...



clearly you cannot even help yourself...your brain is teeming with excuses and distortions of facts


----------



## Ventura77

Fenton Lum said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have never been any laws banning sub-Saharans from creating civilizations, building, inventing and advancing. They simply were unable to do so, and have found it difficult once these thngs were bestowed on them. In their weakness they fell prey and in their weakness they fail still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the peoples of the earth did not create viable civilizations-------that is why the  DRUIDS are all gone----
> they were EATEN by ROME-----the whole Iberian Penninsula was EATEN by Rome------even the RHINE VALLEY-----a kind of minor little mess of a "civilization"  was EATEN by Rome----
> Rome was modeled on EGYPT including its Nubian components
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is in Africa. Egyptians were not white. But at least you make more sense than the guy you quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the founding of the empire; and with the exception of an about 50 year rule; the Egyptian civilization,  was ruled and operated by the same caucasoids who settled the entirety of the Mediterranean. The mistake most Afrocentric history revisionists make is to suppose that merely because Egypt is on the very northeast edge of the continent of Africa; that it must have been founded by Negros ( which originate from central,  and west Africa).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mistake, fact.  The problem Eurocentric history revisionists make is establishing some imaginary border of African civilization using the Sahara desert and making claims that Egyptians are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One must first devalue and erase another society/culture before you can colonized and enslave it.
Click to expand...



the sad part is that you cannot find proof of the society you convince yourself existed...fantasy and distortions are clearly your refuge...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ventura77

Fenton Lum said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sub-Saharan is just as reasonable a delineation of HUMAN BEANS as is    black, white,  red,  and yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then blacks would do better to tout the merits of those "civilizations",  rather than lose all credibility by trying to appropriate the accomplishments of others,  as their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really stupid?  What don't you then explain how these brilliant Black innovators and visionaries built 'our society' and then promptly regressed to their present state of mindless savagery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whay are you so scared of them if they're all so feckless?
Click to expand...



A FAR BETTER QUESTION IS WHY ARE YOU SO TERRIFIED OF THE FACTS THAT YOU WORK TO INVENT NEW ONES?


----------



## Fenton Lum

Ventura77 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe you live in a mud hut, but most of us in the West don'You know, in some parts of sub-Saharan Africa they even managed some wattle and daub buildings. I guess those were the great jungle bunny civilizations you guy talk about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You chose your screen name properly.  If you're ignorant of world history I'm afraid I can't help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> clearly you cannot even help yourself...your brain is teeming with excuses and distortions of facts
Click to expand...

Take a really hard look at your society padnah, it's nothing to brag about, that's why you have to force this shit on others via institutionalized miliraty violence.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Ventura77 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> 
> 
> Then blacks would do better to tout the merits of those "civilizations",  rather than lose all credibility by trying to appropriate the accomplishments of others,  as their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really stupid?  What don't you then explain how these brilliant Black innovators and visionaries built 'our society' and then promptly regressed to their present state of mindless savagery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whay are you so scared of them if they're all so feckless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A FAR BETTER QUESTION IS WHY ARE YOU SO TERRIFIED OF THE FACTS THAT YOU WORK TO INVENT NEW ONES?
Click to expand...

"Alternative facts"?


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sub-Saharan is just as reasonable a delineation of HUMAN BEANS as is    black, white,  red,  and yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then blacks would do better to tout the merits of those "civilizations",  rather than lose all credibility by trying to appropriate the accomplishments of others,  as their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, it's true. And the thing is it's documented.
Click to expand...

Yeah... it’s documented like my hammer built my house... The tool is nothing without the hand that wields it; nor the mind which has the vision to give agency to the hand. The only building your kind did was at the direction of your betters. It’s documented...


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you ask Africans who live above and below the Sahara desert. Secondly there were tremendous civilizations that existed south of the Sahara.
> 
> 
> 
> Then blacks would do better to tout the merits of those "civilizations",  rather than lose all credibility by trying to appropriate the accomplishments of others,  as their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, it's true. And the thing is it's documented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... it’s documented like my hammer built my house... The tool is nothing without the hand that wields it; nor the mind which has the vision to give agency to the hand. The only building your kind did was at the direction of your betters. It’s documented...
Click to expand...

I think we all understand they were enslaved and later sharecropping, was there anything else?


----------



## Vastator

Fenton Lum said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then blacks would do better to tout the merits of those "civilizations",  rather than lose all credibility by trying to appropriate the accomplishments of others,  as their own.
> 
> 
> 
> They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, it's true. And the thing is it's documented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... it’s documented like my hammer built my house... The tool is nothing without the hand that wields it; nor the mind which has the vision to give agency to the hand. The only building your kind did was at the direction of your betters. It’s documented...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we all understand they were enslaved and later sharecropping, was there anything else?
Click to expand...

Actually no. There is nothing else...


----------



## Ventura77

Fenton Lum said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe you live in a mud hut, but most of us in the West don'You know, in some parts of sub-Saharan Africa they even managed some wattle and daub buildings. I guess those were the great jungle bunny civilizations you guy talk about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You chose your screen name properly.  If you're ignorant of world history I'm afraid I can't help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> clearly you cannot even help yourself...your brain is teeming with excuses and distortions of facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a really hard look at your society padnah, it's nothing to brag about, that's why you have to force this shit on others via institutionalized miliraty violence.
Click to expand...



My 'society' you blathering clown? You have no idea whom you're even speaking to mutt...you make blunt racist assumptions where you lack sufficient info...take a long hard look at what passes for Black culture---not merely in America---everywhere on the planet!!!  Violent, angry, irrational savages killing one another on an almost recreational scale...feel the pride!!!


----------



## Ventura77

Fenton Lum said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then blacks would do better to tout the merits of those "civilizations",  rather than lose all credibility by trying to appropriate the accomplishments of others,  as their own.
> 
> 
> 
> They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really stupid?  What don't you then explain how these brilliant Black innovators and visionaries built 'our society' and then promptly regressed to their present state of mindless savagery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whay are you so scared of them if they're all so feckless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A FAR BETTER QUESTION IS WHY ARE YOU SO TERRIFIED OF THE FACTS THAT YOU WORK TO INVENT NEW ONES?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Alternative facts"?
Click to expand...



sadly, pathetically you entire world-view is constructed of 'alternative facts'...LMAO


----------



## Meathead

Fenton Lum said:


> I think we all understand they were enslaved and later sharecropping, was there anything else?


It is indeed ironic that black lives mattered more as slaves than they do today. The slave owners of yore would not have allowed young black boys and men to kill each other at rates similar to El Salvador, being that they were property and thus of value.

Today is a different story of course.


----------



## Windparadox

`


> If Negros Had Been Left To Their Own Devices....


`
...they might have justifiably eliminated most of the white males. Thank goodness I was able to stop them.


----------



## Ventura77

Meathead said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all understand they were enslaved and later sharecropping, was there anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed ironic that black lives mattered more as slaves than they do today. The slave owners of yore would not have allowed young black boys and men to kill each other at rates similar to El Salvador, being that they were property and thus of value.
> 
> Today is a different story of course.
Click to expand...



Quite ironic but absolutely true!!!  A sad fact...


----------



## Fenton Lum

Ventura77 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> They actuall built your society for you, ya'll were too goddamn lazy to do it yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe you live in a mud hut, but most of us in the West don'You know, in some parts of sub-Saharan Africa they even managed some wattle and daub buildings. I guess those were the great jungle bunny civilizations you guy talk about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You chose your screen name properly.  If you're ignorant of world history I'm afraid I can't help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> clearly you cannot even help yourself...your brain is teeming with excuses and distortions of facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a really hard look at your society padnah, it's nothing to brag about, that's why you have to force this shit on others via institutionalized miliraty violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My 'society' you blathering clown? You have no idea whom you're even speaking to mutt...you make blunt racist assumptions where you lack sufficient info...take a long hard look at what passes for Black culture---not merely in America---everywhere on the planet!!!  Violent, angry, irrational savages killing one another on an almost recreational scale...feel the pride!!!
Click to expand...

Yeah, you're really upset about racism, I can tell.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Meathead said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all understand they were enslaved and later sharecropping, was there anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed ironic that black lives mattered more as slaves than they do today. The slave owners of yore would not have allowed young black boys and men to kill each other at rates similar to El Salvador, being that they were property and thus of value.
> 
> Today is a different story of course.
Click to expand...

They mattered more as slaves to you lot, that's rather the point isn't it.


----------



## Meathead

Fenton Lum said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all understand they were enslaved and later sharecropping, was there anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed ironic that black lives mattered more as slaves than they do today. The slave owners of yore would not have allowed young black boys and men to kill each other at rates similar to El Salvador, being that they were property and thus of value.
> 
> Today is a different story of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They mattered more as slaves to you lot, that's rather the point isn't it.
Click to expand...

Never had slaves nor did any  of my ancestors. Perhaps back in antiquity, but no one can follow their line that far back. But like everyone else, I take care of my property. That's the point.


----------



## Ventura77

Fenton Lum said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all understand they were enslaved and later sharecropping, was there anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed ironic that black lives mattered more as slaves than they do today. The slave owners of yore would not have allowed young black boys and men to kill each other at rates similar to El Salvador, being that they were property and thus of value.
> 
> Today is a different story of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They mattered more as slaves to you lot, that's rather the point isn't it.
Click to expand...



Clearly the actual 'point' of the commentary eludes your tiny racist mind...keep telling yourself lies...


----------



## Fenton Lum

Meathead said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all understand they were enslaved and later sharecropping, was there anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed ironic that black lives mattered more as slaves than they do today. The slave owners of yore would not have allowed young black boys and men to kill each other at rates similar to El Salvador, being that they were property and thus of value.
> 
> Today is a different story of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They mattered more as slaves to you lot, that's rather the point isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never had slaves nor did any  of my ancestors. Perhaps back in antiquity, but no one can follow their line that far back. But like everyone else, I take care of my property. That's the point.
Click to expand...

Bullshit, lots of folks can follow "that far back", it's just uncomfortable for you.  Look, we're all sorry you can't legally have black folk as your property these days, but you can still look down on them, ok?  You're going to have to settle for that.  And the police can still shoot them down in the streets of america even when they're unarmed and even when they're kids, so you've got that going for you.  I'm afraid that's going to have to suffice.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Ventura77 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all understand they were enslaved and later sharecropping, was there anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed ironic that black lives mattered more as slaves than they do today. The slave owners of yore would not have allowed young black boys and men to kill each other at rates similar to El Salvador, being that they were property and thus of value.
> 
> Today is a different story of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They mattered more as slaves to you lot, that's rather the point isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly the actual 'point' of the commentary eludes your tiny racist mind...keep telling yourself lies...
Click to expand...

Racism clearly upsets you so.


----------



## Ventura77

Fenton Lum said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all understand they were enslaved and later sharecropping, was there anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed ironic that black lives mattered more as slaves than they do today. The slave owners of yore would not have allowed young black boys and men to kill each other at rates similar to El Salvador, being that they were property and thus of value.
> 
> Today is a different story of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They mattered more as slaves to you lot, that's rather the point isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly the actual 'point' of the commentary eludes your tiny racist mind...keep telling yourself lies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism clearly upsets you so.
Click to expand...



States the clueless 'racist'...LOL


----------



## Fenton Lum

Ventura77 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all understand they were enslaved and later sharecropping, was there anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed ironic that black lives mattered more as slaves than they do today. The slave owners of yore would not have allowed young black boys and men to kill each other at rates similar to El Salvador, being that they were property and thus of value.
> 
> Today is a different story of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They mattered more as slaves to you lot, that's rather the point isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly the actual 'point' of the commentary eludes your tiny racist mind...keep telling yourself lies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism clearly upsets you so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> States the clueless 'racist'...LOL
Click to expand...

[insert jr highish acronym here]


----------



## Ventura77

Fenton Lum said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all understand they were enslaved and later sharecropping, was there anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed ironic that black lives mattered more as slaves than they do today. The slave owners of yore would not have allowed young black boys and men to kill each other at rates similar to El Salvador, being that they were property and thus of value.
> 
> Today is a different story of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They mattered more as slaves to you lot, that's rather the point isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never had slaves nor did any  of my ancestors. Perhaps back in antiquity, but no one can follow their line that far back. But like everyone else, I take care of my property. That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, lots of folks can follow "that far back", it's just uncomfortable for you.  Look, we're all sorry you can't legally have black folk as your property these days, but you can still look down on them, ok?  You're going to have to settle for that.  And the police can still shoot them down in the streets of america even when they're unarmed and even when they're kids, so you've got that going for you.  I'm afraid that's going to have to suffice.
Click to expand...



newsflash idiot:  Presently there are 15 nations---count em--that still practice slavery...all of them are in Africa!!!  Regarding your delusions about Blacks being victimized by police: 
I feel confident that under an objective examination the ubiquitous ‘BLACK LIVES MATTER” slogan would crumble like an awkwardly build house of cards. The liberal media shares a good deal of the responsibility for launching and securing this rather paradoxical statement, dare we apply any degree of reasonable questioning to this resilient appendage of the otherwise standard disciplines of the race-baiting industry? Blacks whine and moan that they are the "eternal victim"...and that 'race' is the oppressive weight heaped collectively upon their shoulders by a virulent white racist America. We are to believe that they somehow bear the scars of oppression worn by their ancestors, and that they suffer the countless indignities and derision accorded their African brothers and sisters of centuries past. Yet can we dare the majority of American Blacks to confront the inescapable shadow of their own violent behavior as they petition white America for justice? Do we remind these self-deluded protesters that Whites account for a full 49% of those killed by police officers in America, and that Blacks are 30%? Do we invoke the appalling statistics for inner city violent crime that are overwhelmingly tilted to Black males between 15 and 35? Where is the basic honestly when liberal media selectively edits the issue? The hypocrisy here literally smacks you in the face!!! If we want to play-up the spate of police shootings of young Black men, let's open up the dialogue to include the stunned silence on the part of otherwise vocal black leaders like Jackson and Sharpton when it comes to addressing the epidemic criminal-dysfunction associated with black urban culture in America, and the routine buck-passing that invariably accompanies it.
In the decades following the Civil-Rights period, blacks—for the most part---have not only failed to establish a collective upward mobility, teaching the value of education and hard work, they have deteriorated into an aggressively non-assimilative criminal sub-culture, subsisting on public entitlements, and blaming white-culture for their inability to transcend their own economic exile. The question that demands to be asked is to what extent black culture holds itself accountable for its present state, and those broad negative perceptions associated with it???? I mean seriously---what role do blacks themselves play in self-determination, or do they surrender any meaningful initiatives to an inculcated 'slave mentality" that attains wide currency as an excuse to dismiss any collective improvement in the social and economic conditions common to black culture in America today? If we pose this irreducible question to the likes of Jackson or Sharpton, the routine deflection begins, and somehow—someway---whites are to blame for the determined savagery and casual decay of the black cultural landscape of our American cities. The impulse to blame "whitey' for cross-generational dysfunction gradually reveals a transparent agenda: and surely Al and Jesse are well-versed in this agenda—hence they are sworn to act as enablers for black dysfunction.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Ventura77 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all understand they were enslaved and later sharecropping, was there anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed ironic that black lives mattered more as slaves than they do today. The slave owners of yore would not have allowed young black boys and men to kill each other at rates similar to El Salvador, being that they were property and thus of value.
> 
> Today is a different story of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They mattered more as slaves to you lot, that's rather the point isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never had slaves nor did any  of my ancestors. Perhaps back in antiquity, but no one can follow their line that far back. But like everyone else, I take care of my property. That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, lots of folks can follow "that far back", it's just uncomfortable for you.  Look, we're all sorry you can't legally have black folk as your property these days, but you can still look down on them, ok?  You're going to have to settle for that.  And the police can still shoot them down in the streets of america even when they're unarmed and even when they're kids, so you've got that going for you.  I'm afraid that's going to have to suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> newsflash idiot:  Presently there are 15 nations---count em--that still practice slavery...all of them are in Africa!!!  Regarding your delusions about Blacks being victimized by police:
> I feel confident that under an objective examination the ubiquitous ‘BLACK LIVES MATTER” slogan would crumble like an awkwardly build house of cards. The liberal media shares a good deal of the responsibility for launching and securing this rather paradoxical statement, dare we apply any degree of reasonable questioning to this resilient appendage of the otherwise standard disciplines of the race-baiting industry? Blacks whine and moan that they are the "eternal victim"...and that 'race' is the oppressive weight heaped collectively upon their shoulders by a virulent white racist America. We are to believe that they somehow bear the scars of oppression worn by their ancestors, and that they suffer the countless indignities and derision accorded their African brothers and sisters of centuries past. Yet can we dare the majority of American Blacks to confront the inescapable shadow of their own violent behavior as they petition white America for justice? Do we remind these self-deluded protesters that Whites account for a full 49% of those killed by police officers in America, and that Blacks are 30%? Do we invoke the appalling statistics for inner city violent crime that are overwhelmingly tilted to Black males between 15 and 35? Where is the basic honestly when liberal media selectively edits the issue? The hypocrisy here literally smacks you in the face!!! If we want to play-up the spate of police shootings of young Black men, let's open up the dialogue to include the stunned silence on the part of otherwise vocal black leaders like Jackson and Sharpton when it comes to addressing the epidemic criminal-dysfunction associated with black urban culture in America, and the routine buck-passing that invariably accompanies it.
> In the decades following the Civil-Rights period, blacks—for the most part---have not only failed to establish a collective upward mobility, teaching the value of education and hard work, they have deteriorated into an aggressively non-assimilative criminal sub-culture, subsisting on public entitlements, and blaming white-culture for their inability to transcend their own economic exile. The question that demands to be asked is to what extent black culture holds itself accountable for its present state, and those broad negative perceptions associated with it???? I mean seriously---what role do blacks themselves play in self-determination, or do they surrender any meaningful initiatives to an inculcated 'slave mentality" that attains wide currency as an excuse to dismiss any collective improvement in the social and economic conditions common to black culture in America today? If we pose this irreducible question to the likes of Jackson or Sharpton, the routine deflection begins, and somehow—someway---whites are to blame for the determined savagery and casual decay of the black cultural landscape of our American cities. The impulse to blame "whitey' for cross-generational dysfunction gradually reveals a transparent agenda: and surely Al and Jesse are well-versed in this agenda—hence they are sworn to act as enablers for black dysfunction.
Click to expand...



Ah yes, the old "well gee mom everyone else is doing it too" argument.  How "exceptional".


----------



## Meathead

Fenton Lum said:


> Bullshit, lots of folks can follow "that far back", it's just uncomfortable for you.  Look, we're all sorry you can't legally have black folk as your property these days, but you can still look down on them, ok?  You're going to have to settle for that.  And the police can still shoot them down in the streets of america even when they're unarmed and even when they're kids, so you've got that going for you.  I'm afraid that's going to have to suffice.


I suspect you don't know what "antiquity" means. I further suspect you have a very colored and modest knowledge of history. Given the two, I also suspect you're a child of an inner-city with an education to match.

antiquity
anˈtɪkwɪti/
_noun_

*1*.
the ancient past, especially the period of classical and other human civilizations before the Middle Ages.
"the great civilizations of antiquity"
synonyms: ancient times, the ancient past, classical times, former times, the distant past, times gone by;
Simply put, an ignoramus delving into topics for which you are ill-suited.


----------



## Desperado

Read it and weep
*There Are No Successful Black Nations*
There Are No Successful Black Nations


----------



## Ventura77

Fenton Lum said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed ironic that black lives mattered more as slaves than they do today. The slave owners of yore would not have allowed young black boys and men to kill each other at rates similar to El Salvador, being that they were property and thus of value.
> 
> Today is a different story of course.
> 
> 
> 
> They mattered more as slaves to you lot, that's rather the point isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never had slaves nor did any  of my ancestors. Perhaps back in antiquity, but no one can follow their line that far back. But like everyone else, I take care of my property. That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, lots of folks can follow "that far back", it's just uncomfortable for you.  Look, we're all sorry you can't legally have black folk as your property these days, but you can still look down on them, ok?  You're going to have to settle for that.  And the police can still shoot them down in the streets of america even when they're unarmed and even when they're kids, so you've got that going for you.  I'm afraid that's going to have to suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> newsflash idiot:  Presently there are 15 nations---count em--that still practice slavery...all of them are in Africa!!!  Regarding your delusions about Blacks being victimized by police:
> I feel confident that under an objective examination the ubiquitous ‘BLACK LIVES MATTER” slogan would crumble like an awkwardly build house of cards. The liberal media shares a good deal of the responsibility for launching and securing this rather paradoxical statement, dare we apply any degree of reasonable questioning to this resilient appendage of the otherwise standard disciplines of the race-baiting industry? Blacks whine and moan that they are the "eternal victim"...and that 'race' is the oppressive weight heaped collectively upon their shoulders by a virulent white racist America. We are to believe that they somehow bear the scars of oppression worn by their ancestors, and that they suffer the countless indignities and derision accorded their African brothers and sisters of centuries past. Yet can we dare the majority of American Blacks to confront the inescapable shadow of their own violent behavior as they petition white America for justice? Do we remind these self-deluded protesters that Whites account for a full 49% of those killed by police officers in America, and that Blacks are 30%? Do we invoke the appalling statistics for inner city violent crime that are overwhelmingly tilted to Black males between 15 and 35? Where is the basic honestly when liberal media selectively edits the issue? The hypocrisy here literally smacks you in the face!!! If we want to play-up the spate of police shootings of young Black men, let's open up the dialogue to include the stunned silence on the part of otherwise vocal black leaders like Jackson and Sharpton when it comes to addressing the epidemic criminal-dysfunction associated with black urban culture in America, and the routine buck-passing that invariably accompanies it.
> In the decades following the Civil-Rights period, blacks—for the most part---have not only failed to establish a collective upward mobility, teaching the value of education and hard work, they have deteriorated into an aggressively non-assimilative criminal sub-culture, subsisting on public entitlements, and blaming white-culture for their inability to transcend their own economic exile. The question that demands to be asked is to what extent black culture holds itself accountable for its present state, and those broad negative perceptions associated with it???? I mean seriously---what role do blacks themselves play in self-determination, or do they surrender any meaningful initiatives to an inculcated 'slave mentality" that attains wide currency as an excuse to dismiss any collective improvement in the social and economic conditions common to black culture in America today? If we pose this irreducible question to the likes of Jackson or Sharpton, the routine deflection begins, and somehow—someway---whites are to blame for the determined savagery and casual decay of the black cultural landscape of our American cities. The impulse to blame "whitey' for cross-generational dysfunction gradually reveals a transparent agenda: and surely Al and Jesse are well-versed in this agenda—hence they are sworn to act as enablers for black dysfunction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, the old "well gee mom everyone else is doing it too" argument.  How "exceptional".
Click to expand...



Good grief what a demonstrable idiot you are...not unlike so many of your bretheran you mindlessly adopt the 'eternal victim' meme because it acts as a guard against looking squarely in the mirror and squeamishly confronting the collective shadow of your failure...you cannot assimilate into any majority level of economic or academic competition, hence excuse-peddling becomes second nature...how pathetically weak you must be to protract the excuse meme to this degree...


----------



## Fenton Lum

Meathead said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, lots of folks can follow "that far back", it's just uncomfortable for you.  Look, we're all sorry you can't legally have black folk as your property these days, but you can still look down on them, ok?  You're going to have to settle for that.  And the police can still shoot them down in the streets of america even when they're unarmed and even when they're kids, so you've got that going for you.  I'm afraid that's going to have to suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you don't know what "antiquity" means. I further suspect you have a very colored and modest knowledge of history. Given the two, I also suspect you're a child of an inner-city with an education to match.
> 
> antiquity
> anˈtɪkwɪti/
> _noun_
> 
> *1*.
> the ancient past, especially the period of classical and other human civilizations before the Middle Ages.
> "the great civilizations of antiquity"
> synonyms: ancient times, the ancient past, classical times, former times, the distant past, times gone by;
> Simply put, an ignoramus delving into topics for which you are ill-suited.
Click to expand...

The corporate state and its legal system murder unarmed citizens in the streets of america now, is that under your definition of antiquity? I'm happy our conversation has made you reach for a dictionary and that you have learned a new word.

All of your "knowledge" seems to arise from assumptions like this: _"I also suspect you're a child of an innion to match.er-city with an education to match."_

That's just who ya are.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Ventura77 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> They mattered more as slaves to you lot, that's rather the point isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> Never had slaves nor did any  of my ancestors. Perhaps back in antiquity, but no one can follow their line that far back. But like everyone else, I take care of my property. That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, lots of folks can follow "that far back", it's just uncomfortable for you.  Look, we're all sorry you can't legally have black folk as your property these days, but you can still look down on them, ok?  You're going to have to settle for that.  And the police can still shoot them down in the streets of america even when they're unarmed and even when they're kids, so you've got that going for you.  I'm afraid that's going to have to suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> newsflash idiot:  Presently there are 15 nations---count em--that still practice slavery...all of them are in Africa!!!  Regarding your delusions about Blacks being victimized by police:
> I feel confident that under an objective examination the ubiquitous ‘BLACK LIVES MATTER” slogan would crumble like an awkwardly build house of cards. The liberal media shares a good deal of the responsibility for launching and securing this rather paradoxical statement, dare we apply any degree of reasonable questioning to this resilient appendage of the otherwise standard disciplines of the race-baiting industry? Blacks whine and moan that they are the "eternal victim"...and that 'race' is the oppressive weight heaped collectively upon their shoulders by a virulent white racist America. We are to believe that they somehow bear the scars of oppression worn by their ancestors, and that they suffer the countless indignities and derision accorded their African brothers and sisters of centuries past. Yet can we dare the majority of American Blacks to confront the inescapable shadow of their own violent behavior as they petition white America for justice? Do we remind these self-deluded protesters that Whites account for a full 49% of those killed by police officers in America, and that Blacks are 30%? Do we invoke the appalling statistics for inner city violent crime that are overwhelmingly tilted to Black males between 15 and 35? Where is the basic honestly when liberal media selectively edits the issue? The hypocrisy here literally smacks you in the face!!! If we want to play-up the spate of police shootings of young Black men, let's open up the dialogue to include the stunned silence on the part of otherwise vocal black leaders like Jackson and Sharpton when it comes to addressing the epidemic criminal-dysfunction associated with black urban culture in America, and the routine buck-passing that invariably accompanies it.
> In the decades following the Civil-Rights period, blacks—for the most part---have not only failed to establish a collective upward mobility, teaching the value of education and hard work, they have deteriorated into an aggressively non-assimilative criminal sub-culture, subsisting on public entitlements, and blaming white-culture for their inability to transcend their own economic exile. The question that demands to be asked is to what extent black culture holds itself accountable for its present state, and those broad negative perceptions associated with it???? I mean seriously---what role do blacks themselves play in self-determination, or do they surrender any meaningful initiatives to an inculcated 'slave mentality" that attains wide currency as an excuse to dismiss any collective improvement in the social and economic conditions common to black culture in America today? If we pose this irreducible question to the likes of Jackson or Sharpton, the routine deflection begins, and somehow—someway---whites are to blame for the determined savagery and casual decay of the black cultural landscape of our American cities. The impulse to blame "whitey' for cross-generational dysfunction gradually reveals a transparent agenda: and surely Al and Jesse are well-versed in this agenda—hence they are sworn to act as enablers for black dysfunction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, the old "well gee mom everyone else is doing it too" argument.  How "exceptional".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief what a demonstrable idiot you are...not unlike so many of your bretheran you mindlessly adopt the 'eternal victim' meme because it acts as a guard against looking squarely in the mirror and squeamishly confronting the collective shadow of your failure...you cannot assimilate into any majority level of economic or academic competition, hence excuse-peddling becomes second nature...how pathetically weak you must be to protract the excuse meme to this degree...
Click to expand...


So you're reduced to name calling?


----------



## Ventura77

Fenton Lum said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, lots of folks can follow "that far back", it's just uncomfortable for you.  Look, we're all sorry you can't legally have black folk as your property these days, but you can still look down on them, ok?  You're going to have to settle for that.  And the police can still shoot them down in the streets of america even when they're unarmed and even when they're kids, so you've got that going for you.  I'm afraid that's going to have to suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you don't know what "antiquity" means. I further suspect you have a very colored and modest knowledge of history. Given the two, I also suspect you're a child of an inner-city with an education to match.
> 
> antiquity
> anˈtɪkwɪti/
> _noun_
> 
> *1*.
> the ancient past, especially the period of classical and other human civilizations before the Middle Ages.
> "the great civilizations of antiquity"
> synonyms: ancient times, the ancient past, classical times, former times, the distant past, times gone by;
> Simply put, an ignoramus delving into topics for which you are ill-suited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The corporate state and its legal system murder unarmed citizens in the streets of america now, is that under your definition of antiquity? I'm happy our conversation has made you reach for a dictionary and that you have learned a new word.
> 
> All of your "knowledge" seems to arise from assumptions like this: _"I also suspect you're a child of an innion to match.er-city with an education to match."_
> 
> That's just who ya are.
Click to expand...



Dwell on the fact that Blacks murder one another in every major U.S. city at a rate that far exceeds that of any other group--including White who make up 72% of the population...face the ugly truth that you are clearly your own worst enemy!!!


----------



## Meathead

Fenton Lum said:


> All of your "knowledge" seems to arise from assumptions like this: _"I also suspect you're a child of an innion to match.er-city with an education to match."_
> 
> That's just who ya are.


I would never call you a child of an "innion to match,er-city", or anyone else for that matter. Is that Ebonics or something?


----------



## Ventura77

Fenton Lum said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never had slaves nor did any  of my ancestors. Perhaps back in antiquity, but no one can follow their line that far back. But like everyone else, I take care of my property. That's the point.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, lots of folks can follow "that far back", it's just uncomfortable for you.  Look, we're all sorry you can't legally have black folk as your property these days, but you can still look down on them, ok?  You're going to have to settle for that.  And the police can still shoot them down in the streets of america even when they're unarmed and even when they're kids, so you've got that going for you.  I'm afraid that's going to have to suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> newsflash idiot:  Presently there are 15 nations---count em--that still practice slavery...all of them are in Africa!!!  Regarding your delusions about Blacks being victimized by police:
> I feel confident that under an objective examination the ubiquitous ‘BLACK LIVES MATTER” slogan would crumble like an awkwardly build house of cards. The liberal media shares a good deal of the responsibility for launching and securing this rather paradoxical statement, dare we apply any degree of reasonable questioning to this resilient appendage of the otherwise standard disciplines of the race-baiting industry? Blacks whine and moan that they are the "eternal victim"...and that 'race' is the oppressive weight heaped collectively upon their shoulders by a virulent white racist America. We are to believe that they somehow bear the scars of oppression worn by their ancestors, and that they suffer the countless indignities and derision accorded their African brothers and sisters of centuries past. Yet can we dare the majority of American Blacks to confront the inescapable shadow of their own violent behavior as they petition white America for justice? Do we remind these self-deluded protesters that Whites account for a full 49% of those killed by police officers in America, and that Blacks are 30%? Do we invoke the appalling statistics for inner city violent crime that are overwhelmingly tilted to Black males between 15 and 35? Where is the basic honestly when liberal media selectively edits the issue? The hypocrisy here literally smacks you in the face!!! If we want to play-up the spate of police shootings of young Black men, let's open up the dialogue to include the stunned silence on the part of otherwise vocal black leaders like Jackson and Sharpton when it comes to addressing the epidemic criminal-dysfunction associated with black urban culture in America, and the routine buck-passing that invariably accompanies it.
> In the decades following the Civil-Rights period, blacks—for the most part---have not only failed to establish a collective upward mobility, teaching the value of education and hard work, they have deteriorated into an aggressively non-assimilative criminal sub-culture, subsisting on public entitlements, and blaming white-culture for their inability to transcend their own economic exile. The question that demands to be asked is to what extent black culture holds itself accountable for its present state, and those broad negative perceptions associated with it???? I mean seriously---what role do blacks themselves play in self-determination, or do they surrender any meaningful initiatives to an inculcated 'slave mentality" that attains wide currency as an excuse to dismiss any collective improvement in the social and economic conditions common to black culture in America today? If we pose this irreducible question to the likes of Jackson or Sharpton, the routine deflection begins, and somehow—someway---whites are to blame for the determined savagery and casual decay of the black cultural landscape of our American cities. The impulse to blame "whitey' for cross-generational dysfunction gradually reveals a transparent agenda: and surely Al and Jesse are well-versed in this agenda—hence they are sworn to act as enablers for black dysfunction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, the old "well gee mom everyone else is doing it too" argument.  How "exceptional".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief what a demonstrable idiot you are...not unlike so many of your bretheran you mindlessly adopt the 'eternal victim' meme because it acts as a guard against looking squarely in the mirror and squeamishly confronting the collective shadow of your failure...you cannot assimilate into any majority level of economic or academic competition, hence excuse-peddling becomes second nature...how pathetically weak you must be to protract the excuse meme to this degree...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're reduced to name calling?
Click to expand...



kindly review your own 'name-calling' you bitter little clown...excuses are all you have, one the excuses exhaust themselves there is only the ugly reality of what Blacks have done with the advantages ceded to them under the Civil Rights era...


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> Clearly you are far too stupid to grasp the fact that your inapplicable questions were indeed answered, but where is the stunning refutation of the study that I posted?  Surely you have the knowledge and polemical acumen to shred this study...right?  LMFAO



I have not attempted to shred Pencildick Rushton's study ... Dumdass.
I simply stated that it has no *WORTH *... It has no value for practical use nor application.

If you care to disagree ... Explain to me how it has any value other than facilitating your continued ignorance ... Dumbass.


And I will call you a dumbass if you keep demonstrating you cannot even understand the question I am asking ... Dumbass ... 

.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Desperado said:


> Read it and weep
> *There Are No Successful Black Nations*
> There Are No Successful Black Nations


I'm sure that's why your service folk are dying in Niger, Mali, Nigeria, Chad, South Sudan, the Congo, Uganda, Kenya, Ethioipia, Somalia, Djibouti, Burkina Faso, and the Central African Republic; we're just there to help.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Ventura77 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, lots of folks can follow "that far back", it's just uncomfortable for you.  Look, we're all sorry you can't legally have black folk as your property these days, but you can still look down on them, ok?  You're going to have to settle for that.  And the police can still shoot them down in the streets of america even when they're unarmed and even when they're kids, so you've got that going for you.  I'm afraid that's going to have to suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newsflash idiot:  Presently there are 15 nations---count em--that still practice slavery...all of them are in Africa!!!  Regarding your delusions about Blacks being victimized by police:
> I feel confident that under an objective examination the ubiquitous ‘BLACK LIVES MATTER” slogan would crumble like an awkwardly build house of cards. The liberal media shares a good deal of the responsibility for launching and securing this rather paradoxical statement, dare we apply any degree of reasonable questioning to this resilient appendage of the otherwise standard disciplines of the race-baiting industry? Blacks whine and moan that they are the "eternal victim"...and that 'race' is the oppressive weight heaped collectively upon their shoulders by a virulent white racist America. We are to believe that they somehow bear the scars of oppression worn by their ancestors, and that they suffer the countless indignities and derision accorded their African brothers and sisters of centuries past. Yet can we dare the majority of American Blacks to confront the inescapable shadow of their own violent behavior as they petition white America for justice? Do we remind these self-deluded protesters that Whites account for a full 49% of those killed by police officers in America, and that Blacks are 30%? Do we invoke the appalling statistics for inner city violent crime that are overwhelmingly tilted to Black males between 15 and 35? Where is the basic honestly when liberal media selectively edits the issue? The hypocrisy here literally smacks you in the face!!! If we want to play-up the spate of police shootings of young Black men, let's open up the dialogue to include the stunned silence on the part of otherwise vocal black leaders like Jackson and Sharpton when it comes to addressing the epidemic criminal-dysfunction associated with black urban culture in America, and the routine buck-passing that invariably accompanies it.
> In the decades following the Civil-Rights period, blacks—for the most part---have not only failed to establish a collective upward mobility, teaching the value of education and hard work, they have deteriorated into an aggressively non-assimilative criminal sub-culture, subsisting on public entitlements, and blaming white-culture for their inability to transcend their own economic exile. The question that demands to be asked is to what extent black culture holds itself accountable for its present state, and those broad negative perceptions associated with it???? I mean seriously---what role do blacks themselves play in self-determination, or do they surrender any meaningful initiatives to an inculcated 'slave mentality" that attains wide currency as an excuse to dismiss any collective improvement in the social and economic conditions common to black culture in America today? If we pose this irreducible question to the likes of Jackson or Sharpton, the routine deflection begins, and somehow—someway---whites are to blame for the determined savagery and casual decay of the black cultural landscape of our American cities. The impulse to blame "whitey' for cross-generational dysfunction gradually reveals a transparent agenda: and surely Al and Jesse are well-versed in this agenda—hence they are sworn to act as enablers for black dysfunction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, the old "well gee mom everyone else is doing it too" argument.  How "exceptional".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief what a demonstrable idiot you are...not unlike so many of your bretheran you mindlessly adopt the 'eternal victim' meme because it acts as a guard against looking squarely in the mirror and squeamishly confronting the collective shadow of your failure...you cannot assimilate into any majority level of economic or academic competition, hence excuse-peddling becomes second nature...how pathetically weak you must be to protract the excuse meme to this degree...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're reduced to name calling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> kindly review your own 'name-calling' you bitter little clown...excuses are all you have, one the excuses exhaust themselves there is only the ugly reality of what Blacks have done with the advantages ceded to them under the Civil Rights era...
Click to expand...


No, you show me where I called you names like "idiot" go ahead.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you are far too stupid to grasp the fact that your inapplicable questions were indeed answered, but where is the stunning refutation of the study that I posted?  Surely you have the knowledge and polemical acumen to shred this study...right?  LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not attempted shredded Pencildick Rushton's study ... Dumdass.
> I simply stated that it has no WORTH ... It has no value for practical use or application.
> 
> If you care to disagree ... Explain to me how it has any value other than facilitating your continued ignorance ... Dumbass.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Permit me to help you here, because you clearly have no idea how to mount an argument: to state that Rushton's study has 'no worth' requires a bit more than your self-pedigreed arrogance...you just don't seem to understand how to engage in any level of academic debate, therefore I can only assume that you didn't advance that far in school...


----------



## Ventura77

Fenton Lum said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> newsflash idiot:  Presently there are 15 nations---count em--that still practice slavery...all of them are in Africa!!!  Regarding your delusions about Blacks being victimized by police:
> I feel confident that under an objective examination the ubiquitous ‘BLACK LIVES MATTER” slogan would crumble like an awkwardly build house of cards. The liberal media shares a good deal of the responsibility for launching and securing this rather paradoxical statement, dare we apply any degree of reasonable questioning to this resilient appendage of the otherwise standard disciplines of the race-baiting industry? Blacks whine and moan that they are the "eternal victim"...and that 'race' is the oppressive weight heaped collectively upon their shoulders by a virulent white racist America. We are to believe that they somehow bear the scars of oppression worn by their ancestors, and that they suffer the countless indignities and derision accorded their African brothers and sisters of centuries past. Yet can we dare the majority of American Blacks to confront the inescapable shadow of their own violent behavior as they petition white America for justice? Do we remind these self-deluded protesters that Whites account for a full 49% of those killed by police officers in America, and that Blacks are 30%? Do we invoke the appalling statistics for inner city violent crime that are overwhelmingly tilted to Black males between 15 and 35? Where is the basic honestly when liberal media selectively edits the issue? The hypocrisy here literally smacks you in the face!!! If we want to play-up the spate of police shootings of young Black men, let's open up the dialogue to include the stunned silence on the part of otherwise vocal black leaders like Jackson and Sharpton when it comes to addressing the epidemic criminal-dysfunction associated with black urban culture in America, and the routine buck-passing that invariably accompanies it.
> In the decades following the Civil-Rights period, blacks—for the most part---have not only failed to establish a collective upward mobility, teaching the value of education and hard work, they have deteriorated into an aggressively non-assimilative criminal sub-culture, subsisting on public entitlements, and blaming white-culture for their inability to transcend their own economic exile. The question that demands to be asked is to what extent black culture holds itself accountable for its present state, and those broad negative perceptions associated with it???? I mean seriously---what role do blacks themselves play in self-determination, or do they surrender any meaningful initiatives to an inculcated 'slave mentality" that attains wide currency as an excuse to dismiss any collective improvement in the social and economic conditions common to black culture in America today? If we pose this irreducible question to the likes of Jackson or Sharpton, the routine deflection begins, and somehow—someway---whites are to blame for the determined savagery and casual decay of the black cultural landscape of our American cities. The impulse to blame "whitey' for cross-generational dysfunction gradually reveals a transparent agenda: and surely Al and Jesse are well-versed in this agenda—hence they are sworn to act as enablers for black dysfunction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, the old "well gee mom everyone else is doing it too" argument.  How "exceptional".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief what a demonstrable idiot you are...not unlike so many of your bretheran you mindlessly adopt the 'eternal victim' meme because it acts as a guard against looking squarely in the mirror and squeamishly confronting the collective shadow of your failure...you cannot assimilate into any majority level of economic or academic competition, hence excuse-peddling becomes second nature...how pathetically weak you must be to protract the excuse meme to this degree...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're reduced to name calling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> kindly review your own 'name-calling' you bitter little clown...excuses are all you have, one the excuses exhaust themselves there is only the ugly reality of what Blacks have done with the advantages ceded to them under the Civil Rights era...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you show me where I called you names like "idiot" go ahead.
Click to expand...



If the shoe fits wear it Fenton...clearly the word fits you like a velvet glove


----------



## Fenton Lum

Ventura77 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, the old "well gee mom everyone else is doing it too" argument.  How "exceptional".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief what a demonstrable idiot you are...not unlike so many of your bretheran you mindlessly adopt the 'eternal victim' meme because it acts as a guard against looking squarely in the mirror and squeamishly confronting the collective shadow of your failure...you cannot assimilate into any majority level of economic or academic competition, hence excuse-peddling becomes second nature...how pathetically weak you must be to protract the excuse meme to this degree...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're reduced to name calling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> kindly review your own 'name-calling' you bitter little clown...excuses are all you have, one the excuses exhaust themselves there is only the ugly reality of what Blacks have done with the advantages ceded to them under the Civil Rights era...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you show me where I called you names like "idiot" go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the shoe fits wear it Fenton...clearly the word fits you like a velvet glove
Click to expand...

That's what I thought, you can't.


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> Permit me to help you here, because you clearly have no idea how to mount an argument: to state that Rushton's study has 'no worth' requires a bit more than your self-pedigreed arrogance...you just don't seem to understand how to engage in any level of academic debate, therefore I can only assume that you didn't advance that far in school...



That doesn't answer the question ... Dumbass.
It doesn't explain how Pencildick's research has any value ... Nor how it can be used for any practical purpose or application ... Dumbass.
So Dumbass ... Use some of that awesome cognitive ability you falsely claim you have and explain the value you (or anyone could) gain from Pencildick's research ... Dumbass.

You can't ... You haven't  ... And you will never be able to ... So just accept you are a dumbass ...


----------



## Fenton Lum

Ventura77 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you are far too stupid to grasp the fact that your inapplicable questions were indeed answered, but where is the stunning refutation of the study that I posted?  Surely you have the knowledge and polemical acumen to shred this study...right?  LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not attempted shredded Pencildick Rushton's study ... Dumdass.
> I simply stated that it has no WORTH ... It has no value for practical use or application.
> 
> If you care to disagree ... Explain to me how it has any value other than facilitating your continued ignorance ... Dumbass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Permit me to help you here, because you clearly have no idea how to mount an argument: to state that Rushton's study has 'no worth' requires a bit more than your self-pedigreed arrogance...you just don't seem to understand how to engage in any level of academic debate, therefore I can only assume that you didn't advance that far in school...
Click to expand...

Perhpas you might offer a single post in which you practice what you blather on endlessly about?  Just one?  For a change?


----------



## Meathead

Fenton Lum said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief what a demonstrable idiot you are...not unlike so many of your bretheran you mindlessly adopt the 'eternal victim' meme because it acts as a guard against looking squarely in the mirror and squeamishly confronting the collective shadow of your failure...you cannot assimilate into any majority level of economic or academic competition, hence excuse-peddling becomes second nature...how pathetically weak you must be to protract the excuse meme to this degree...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're reduced to name calling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> kindly review your own 'name-calling' you bitter little clown...excuses are all you have, one the excuses exhaust themselves there is only the ugly reality of what Blacks have done with the advantages ceded to them under the Civil Rights era...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you show me where I called you names like "idiot" go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the shoe fits wear it Fenton...clearly the word fits you like a velvet glove
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought, you can't.
Click to expand...

You would get a lot more respect if you simply acknowledged what you are, not what you want to be. Being under-educated, black and from an inner city is of itself no ground for  disrespecting someone, but pretending you're not, is. It is not unlike trying to seize another culture and civilization for lack of your own. It is transparently cheap and invariably invites derision.


----------



## BlackSand

Fenton Lum said:


> Perhpas you might offer a single post in which you practice what you blather on endlessly about?  Just one?  For a change?




I would be willing to bet $100 that you could come up with a decent reason for Dumdass to roll up Pencildick's research ... Stuff it down his shorts and set it on fire ... Before he could come up with decent reason for him not to ... 

.


----------



## Fenton Lum

BlackSand said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhpas you might offer a single post in which you practice what you blather on endlessly about?  Just one?  For a change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be willing to bet $100 that you could come up with a decent reason for Dumdass to roll up Pencildick's research ... Stuff it down his shorts and set it on fire ... Before he could come up with decent reason for him not to ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Well that's why he throws his tantrums.


----------



## BlackSand

Fenton Lum said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhpas you might offer a single post in which you practice what you blather on endlessly about?  Just one?  For a change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be willing to bet $100 that you could come up with a decent reason for Dumdass to roll up Pencildick's research ... Stuff it down his shorts and set it on fire ... Before he could come up with decent reason for him not to ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's why he throws his tantrums.
Click to expand...


Well running around with his pants on fire would make his tantrums more entertaining.
It's a good thing no one took that bet.

.


----------



## Meathead

Fenton Lum said:


> Perhpas you might offer a single post in which you practice what you blather on endlessly about?  Just one?  For a change?


"Perhpas" if he were blathering endlessly, he would still be blathering instead of you, right?

I feel slighted. You're not responding to my posts.


----------



## Ventura77

Fenton Lum said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief what a demonstrable idiot you are...not unlike so many of your bretheran you mindlessly adopt the 'eternal victim' meme because it acts as a guard against looking squarely in the mirror and squeamishly confronting the collective shadow of your failure...you cannot assimilate into any majority level of economic or academic competition, hence excuse-peddling becomes second nature...how pathetically weak you must be to protract the excuse meme to this degree...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're reduced to name calling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> kindly review your own 'name-calling' you bitter little clown...excuses are all you have, one the excuses exhaust themselves there is only the ugly reality of what Blacks have done with the advantages ceded to them under the Civil Rights era...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you show me where I called you names like "idiot" go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the shoe fits wear it Fenton...clearly the word fits you like a velvet glove
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought, you can't.
Click to expand...



Read your own post narrative Fenton: you simply dismiss any relevant facts as racist while simultaneously dismissing Whites as racist...you are correctly a timid obscurantist and clearly an idiot...please explain how you are not an idiot and I will apologize...however name-calling and necessary distortion of inconvenient facts are you signatures...


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhpas you might offer a single post in which you practice what you blather on endlessly about?  Just one?  For a change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be willing to bet $100 that you could come up with a decent reason for Dumdass to roll up Pencildick's research ... Stuff it down his shorts and set it on fire ... Before he could come up with decent reason for him not to ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...



This is what passes for an argument in Black-Sand's atrophied little brain...nothing really to add...the clown is incapable of any variation...


----------



## Ventura77

Fenton Lum said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you are far too stupid to grasp the fact that your inapplicable questions were indeed answered, but where is the stunning refutation of the study that I posted?  Surely you have the knowledge and polemical acumen to shred this study...right?  LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not attempted shredded Pencildick Rushton's study ... Dumdass.
> I simply stated that it has no WORTH ... It has no value for practical use or application.
> 
> If you care to disagree ... Explain to me how it has any value other than facilitating your continued ignorance ... Dumbass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Permit me to help you here, because you clearly have no idea how to mount an argument: to state that Rushton's study has 'no worth' requires a bit more than your self-pedigreed arrogance...you just don't seem to understand how to engage in any level of academic debate, therefore I can only assume that you didn't advance that far in school...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhpas you might offer a single post in which you practice what you blather on endlessly about?  Just one?  For a change?
Click to expand...



'Perhaps' you can attempt to actually refute one word of anything I've posted Fenton...one word!!   Yeah that's pretty much what I thought...all you and Black-Sand can post is thinly-veiled indignation and fantasy...carry on


----------



## Fenton Lum

Ventura77 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhpas you might offer a single post in which you practice what you blather on endlessly about?  Just one?  For a change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be willing to bet $100 that you could come up with a decent reason for Dumdass to roll up Pencildick's research ... Stuff it down his shorts and set it on fire ... Before he could come up with decent reason for him not to ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what passes for an argument in Black-Sand's atrophied little brain...nothing really to add...the clown is incapable of any variation...
Click to expand...

No one knows what your argument is, including you, all we've seen is emotional diarrhea.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Ventura77 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you are far too stupid to grasp the fact that your inapplicable questions were indeed answered, but where is the stunning refutation of the study that I posted?  Surely you have the knowledge and polemical acumen to shred this study...right?  LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not attempted shredded Pencildick Rushton's study ... Dumdass.
> I simply stated that it has no WORTH ... It has no value for practical use or application.
> 
> If you care to disagree ... Explain to me how it has any value other than facilitating your continued ignorance ... Dumbass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Permit me to help you here, because you clearly have no idea how to mount an argument: to state that Rushton's study has 'no worth' requires a bit more than your self-pedigreed arrogance...you just don't seem to understand how to engage in any level of academic debate, therefore I can only assume that you didn't advance that far in school...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhpas you might offer a single post in which you practice what you blather on endlessly about?  Just one?  For a change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Perhaps' you can attempt to actually refute one word of anything I've posted Fenton...one word!!   Yeah that's pretty much what I thought...all you and Black-Sand can post is thinly-veiled indignation and fantasy...carry on
Click to expand...

Me?  I've given up on you.  Would you like to get another name  in here?


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> This is what passes for an argument in Black-Sand's atrophied little brain...nothing really to add...the clown is incapable of any variation...



It wasn't an argument ... It was a challenge ... And you failed dumbass.

You are the one incapable of adding anything to conversation.
I have repeated asked you to explain any practical use or application regarding the research.

Since you cannot accomplish that ... Maybe you could at least try to improve your ability to be a clown ... Because you even suck at that ... 

.


----------



## Fenton Lum

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what passes for an argument in Black-Sand's atrophied little brain...nothing really to add...the clown is incapable of any variation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an argument ... It was a challenge ... And you failed dumbass.
> 
> You are the one incapable of adding anything to conversation.
> I have repeated asked you to explain any practical use or application regarding the research.
> 
> Since you cannot accomplish that ... Maybe you could at least try to improve your ability to be a clown ... Because you even suck at that ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I would give him high marks in the area of assclownism.


----------



## Ventura77

Fenton Lum said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what passes for an argument in Black-Sand's atrophied little brain...nothing really to add...the clown is incapable of any variation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an argument ... It was a challenge ... And you failed dumbass.
> 
> You are the one incapable of adding anything to conversation.
> I have repeated asked you to explain any practical use or application regarding the research.
> 
> Since you cannot accomplish that ... Maybe you could at least try to improve your ability to be a clown ... Because you even suck at that ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would give him high marks in the area of assclownism.
Click to expand...



Projection par-excellence Fenton...does it ever annoy you that you are clearly incapable of posting an argument?


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what passes for an argument in Black-Sand's atrophied little brain...nothing really to add...the clown is incapable of any variation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an argument ... It was a challenge ... And you failed dumbass.
> 
> You are the one incapable of adding anything to conversation.
> I have repeated asked you to explain any practical use or application regarding the research.
> 
> Since you cannot accomplish that ... Maybe you could at least try to improve your ability to be a clown ... Because you even suck at that ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...



I'm not sure how many exchanges we've had, however the one certainty is that you cannot respond with any variation beyond the same stupid sub-juvenile banter...essentially you bore me at this point and there is really no reason to even respond to your moronic narrative...


----------



## Ventura77

Fenton Lum said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you are far too stupid to grasp the fact that your inapplicable questions were indeed answered, but where is the stunning refutation of the study that I posted?  Surely you have the knowledge and polemical acumen to shred this study...right?  LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not attempted shredded Pencildick Rushton's study ... Dumdass.
> I simply stated that it has no WORTH ... It has no value for practical use or application.
> 
> If you care to disagree ... Explain to me how it has any value other than facilitating your continued ignorance ... Dumbass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Permit me to help you here, because you clearly have no idea how to mount an argument: to state that Rushton's study has 'no worth' requires a bit more than your self-pedigreed arrogance...you just don't seem to understand how to engage in any level of academic debate, therefore I can only assume that you didn't advance that far in school...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhpas you might offer a single post in which you practice what you blather on endlessly about?  Just one?  For a change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Perhaps' you can attempt to actually refute one word of anything I've posted Fenton...one word!!   Yeah that's pretty much what I thought...all you and Black-Sand can post is thinly-veiled indignation and fantasy...carry on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me?  I've given up on you.  Would you like to get another name  in here?
Click to expand...



Hardly necessary as 'idiot' more than suffices Fenton...the interesting part of your fractious, denial-laden narrative is the degree to which it emulates all the others who try to either make weak excuses for the nightmare of Black culture, or manufacture fantasies in a pathetic attempt to deny reality...typically you strain now to convince yourself that somewhere in your febrile gibberish you have offered up a conclusive argument...sad yet entirely predictable...


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhpas you might offer a single post in which you practice what you blather on endlessly about?  Just one?  For a change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be willing to bet $100 that you could come up with a decent reason for Dumdass to roll up Pencildick's research ... Stuff it down his shorts and set it on fire ... Before he could come up with decent reason for him not to ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's why he throws his tantrums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well running around with his pants on fire would make his tantrums more entertaining.
> It's a good thing no one took that bet.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



LOL!!!!   now they attempt to convince themselves that I am prone to tantrums rather than raucous fits of laughter...PRICELESS I TELL YOU


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> LOL!!!!   now they attempt to convince themselves that I am prone to tantrums rather than raucous fits of laughter...PRICELESS I TELL YOU



Have you managed to come up with a practical use or application for Rushton's research yet?
I am not even asking you for a beneficial use or application ... We can debate the benefits if you can think of any practical use or application.

LOL ... WORTHLESS I TELL YOU ... hehehe, dumbass ... 

.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!   now they attempt to convince themselves that I am prone to tantrums rather than raucous fits of laughter...PRICELESS I TELL YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you managed to come up with a practical use or application for Rushton's research yet?
> I am not even asking you for a beneficial use or application ... We can debate the benefits if you can think of any practical use or application.
> 
> LOL ... WORTHLESS I TELL YOU ... hehehe, dumbass ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Still waiting for you to refute any minor part of Rushton's study you quintessentially mindless clown...find someone a bit better educated to patiently explain how relevant data is applied..preferable the person will break it down for you in small word suitable to you dismal level of education...if ignorance is bliss you must be exceptionally joyous...mindless dullard


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> Still waiting for you to refute any minor part of Rushton's study you quintessentially mindless clown...find someone a bit better educated to patiently explain how relevant data is applied..preferable the person will break it down for you in small word suitable to you dismal level of education...if ignorance is bliss you must be exceptionally joyous...mindless dullard



Meh ... I am willing to accept you cannot find a practical use or application for the data you desire to support ... I have been saying that all along.

You cannot even do it using whatever words you may want ... Because there isn't any.
How about you carry your stupid ass elsewhere and peddle that worthless shit to someone as ignorant as you are?

If I needed to know what someone smarter and more patient than you thinks about it ... I would ask myself and attempt to poke holes in my theory ... Dumbass.
Something I have already done ... And how I know you cannot come up with a practical (much less beneficial) use or application for that nit-wit's worthless research.

.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to refute any minor part of Rushton's study you quintessentially mindless clown...find someone a bit better educated to patiently explain how relevant data is applied..preferable the person will break it down for you in small word suitable to you dismal level of education...if ignorance is bliss you must be exceptionally joyous...mindless dullard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh ... I am willing to accept you cannot find a practical use or application for the data you desire to support ... I have been saying that all along.
> 
> You cannot even do it using whatever words you may want ... Because there isn't any.
> How about you carry your stupid ass elsewhere and peddle that worthless shit to someone as ignorant as you are?
> 
> If I needed to know what someone smarter and more patient than you thinks about it ... I would ask myself and attempt to poke holes in my theory ... Dumbass.
> Something I have already done ... And how I know you cannot come up with a practical (much less beneficial) use or application for that nit-wit's worthless research.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



once yet again for the sake of the tenaciously brainless: do you understand how otherwise sound sociological data is applied in a wide variety of areas? Clearly not...data recovery and analysis constitutes a predictive model to the extent that it can be readily applied to a pattern of social and governmental dispensations...the data also clearly demystifies the all-too often obscure--and equally obscuring---interiors of the "Black experience in America." To the extent that this subject has been consciously distorted and weaponized by liberal media misinformation the data eliminates the misinformation with the governing efficiency of a blinding light...it amazes me at this point that I even reply to such a convoluted dullard like you...initially there was at least a modicum of lite entertainment, however to the extent that you as impossibly one-dimensional as might be encountered anywhere the impulse to respond is no longer even mildly amusing...you are inexorably 99% swagger and 1% thinking...and even that generous estimate of 1% may be in doubt...


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> once yet again for the sake of the tenaciously brainless: do you understand how otherwise sound sociological data is applied in a wide variety of areas? Clearly not...data recovery and analysis constitutes a predictive model to the extent that it can be readily applied to a pattern of social and governmental dispensations...the data also clearly demystifies the all-too often obscure--and equally obscuring---interiors of the "Black experience in America." To the extent that this subject has been consciously distorted and weaponized by liberal media misinformation the data eliminates the misinformation with the governing efficiency of a blinding light...it amazes me at this point that I even reply to such a convoluted dullard like you...initially there was at least a modicum of lite entertainment, however to the extent that you as impossibly one-dimensional as might be encountered anywhere the impulse to respond is no longer even mildly amusing...you are inexorably 99% swagger and 1% thinking...and even that generous estimate of 1% may be in doubt...



And that explains what as far as a practical use or application ... 

If you want to say it keeps black idiots who demonstrate the same stupid behavior you do in assigning any value to racially based garbage at bay ... Well, it obviously hasn't worked at keeping you or the other idiots from promoting race based bullshit.

If the reason you do it is to protect yourself from nonsense ... Then why the fuck would you promote more nonsense?
That's what I mean ... There is no practical application ... You idiots (black, white or green) just need to unfuck yourselves and let it go ... 

It is practical for a fireman to use fire in order to put a fire out.
It isn't practical for a bunch of firemen to run around setting fires for no other reason than they are going to have to put them out.

Put the matches away before you hurt yourself nit-wit.

.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> once yet again for the sake of the tenaciously brainless: do you understand how otherwise sound sociological data is applied in a wide variety of areas? Clearly not...data recovery and analysis constitutes a predictive model to the extent that it can be readily applied to a pattern of social and governmental dispensations...the data also clearly demystifies the all-too often obscure--and equally obscuring---interiors of the "Black experience in America." To the extent that this subject has been consciously distorted and weaponized by liberal media misinformation the data eliminates the misinformation with the governing efficiency of a blinding light...it amazes me at this point that I even reply to such a convoluted dullard like you...initially there was at least a modicum of lite entertainment, however to the extent that you as impossibly one-dimensional as might be encountered anywhere the impulse to respond is no longer even mildly amusing...you are inexorably 99% swagger and 1% thinking...and even that generous estimate of 1% may be in doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that explains what as far as a practical use or application ...
> 
> If you want to say it keeps black idiots who demonstrate the same stupid behavior you do in assigning any value to racially based garbage at bay ... Well, it obviously hasn't worked at keeping you or the other idiots from promoting race based bullshit.
> 
> If the reason you do it is to protect yourself from nonsense ... Then why the fuck would you promote more nonsense?
> That's what I mean ... There is no practical application ... You idiots (black, white or green) just need to unfuck yourselves and let it go ...
> 
> It is practical for a fireman to use fire in order to put a fire out.
> It isn't practical for a bunch of firemen to run around setting fires for no other reason than they are going to have to put them out.
> 
> Put the matches away before you hurt yourself nit-wit.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Once yet again I regret to inform you that your argument--or lack of argument---remains non-existent...you seem to dismiss the fact that you haven't refuted Rushton, or for that matter me...you are so preposterously ignorant that it behooves you to understand why such data is relevant and how and where it is applied...any attempt to explain this is typically answered with the same level of standard obscurantism. I don't 'promote' Rushton's study you delirious imbecile, I merely acknowledge its validty...you've managed to box yourself into a polemical corner to the extent that you are helpless to refute Rushton or dismiss his relevance...leaving nowhere to go except spitting out the same clueless variety of name-calling and unfocused rage...moron


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> once yet again for the sake of the tenaciously brainless: do you understand how otherwise sound sociological data is applied in a wide variety of areas? Clearly not...data recovery and analysis constitutes a predictive model to the extent that it can be readily applied to a pattern of social and governmental dispensations...the data also clearly demystifies the all-too often obscure--and equally obscuring---interiors of the "Black experience in America." To the extent that this subject has been consciously distorted and weaponized by liberal media misinformation the data eliminates the misinformation with the governing efficiency of a blinding light...it amazes me at this point that I even reply to such a convoluted dullard like you...initially there was at least a modicum of lite entertainment, however to the extent that you as impossibly one-dimensional as might be encountered anywhere the impulse to respond is no longer even mildly amusing...you are inexorably 99% swagger and 1% thinking...and even that generous estimate of 1% may be in doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that explains what as far as a practical use or application ...
> 
> If you want to say it keeps black idiots who demonstrate the same stupid behavior you do in assigning any value to racially based garbage at bay ... Well, it obviously hasn't worked at keeping you or the other idiots from promoting race based bullshit.
> 
> If the reason you do it is to protect yourself from nonsense ... Then why the fuck would you promote more nonsense?
> That's what I mean ... There is no practical application ... You idiots (black, white or green) just need to unfuck yourselves and let it go ...
> 
> It is practical for a fireman to use fire in order to put a fire out.
> It isn't practical for a bunch of firemen to run around setting fires for no other reason than they are going to have to put them out.
> 
> Put the matches away before you hurt yourself nit-wit.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



IQ has played a prominent part in developmental and adult psychology for decades. In the absence of a clear theoretical model of internal cognitive functions, however, construct validity for IQ tests has always been difficult to establish. Test validity, therefore, has always been indirect, by correlating individual differences in test scores with what are assumed to be other criteria of intelligence. Job performance has, for several reasons, been one such criterion. Correlations of around 0.5 have been regularly cited as evidence of test validity, and as justification for the use of the tests in developmental studies, in educational and occupational selection and in research programs on sources of individual differences. Here, those correlations are examined together with the quality of the original data and the many corrections needed to arrive at them. It is concluded that considerable caution needs to be exercised in citing such correlations for test validation purposes.

IQ has now been used as a measure of cognitive functioning for over a century. It has played a prominent part in developmental studies in many ways: as an index of normal development; for clinical diagnostics; as a descriptor of individual differences in cognitive ability; as explanation for differences in achievement or success in the world; as a predictor of future success as in school, training and occupational selection; and as an index for exploring causes of individual differences in cognitive ability. For example, it is argued that the current search for associations between molecular genetic variations and IQ “will transform both developmental psychology and developmental psychopathology” (Plomin & Rutter, 1998Plomin, R. & Rutter, M. (1998). Child development, molecular genetics, and what to do with genes once they are found. Child Development, 69, 1223–1242. doi:10.2307/1132371[Crossref], [PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar], p. 1223; see also Plomin, 2013Plomin, R. (2013). Child development and molecular genetics: 14 years later. Child Development, 84, 104–120. doi:10.1111/j.1467-8624.2012.01757.x[Crossref], [PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]). Likewise, Kovas, Haworth, Dale, and Plomin (2007Kovas, Y., Haworth, C. M., Dale, P. S. & Plomin, R. (2007). The genetic and environmental origins of learning abilities and disabilities in the early school years. Monographs of the Society for Research in Child Development, 72, vii, 1–144.[Crossref], [PubMed], [Google Scholar]) say that their conclusions on the heritability of IQ “have far-reaching implications for education and child development as well as molecular genetics and neuroscience” (p. vii). Clearly, a lot hinges on the validity of the test, especially as such studies are very expensive.

The validity of an IQ test—or what it actually measures—on the other hand, has always been a difficult subject. Since Galton in the 1880's (1883Galton, F. (1883). Inquiry into human faculty and its development. London, England: Macmillan[Crossref], [Google Scholar]) and Spearman (1927Spearman, C. (1927). The abilities of man. London, UK: Macmillan. [Google Scholar]) a little later, it has been widely assumed that the test measures “intelligence,” commonly referred to as “general cognitive ability,” or _g_. The identity of that ability, however has never been agreed; its function has only been characterized metaphorically as a kind of pervasive cognitive energy, power or capacity, by analogy with physical strength. In consequence, measuring it has always been indirect, creating perpetual debate and controversy about the validity of the tests. This article is about such validity.

*Validity of IQ Tests*
In scientific method, generally, we accept external, observable, differences as a valid measure of an unseen function when we can mechanistically relate differences in one to differences in the other (e.g., height of a column of mercury and blood pressure; white cell count and internal infection; erythrocyte sedimentation rate (ESR) and internal levels of inflammation; breath alcohol and level of consumption). Such measures are valid because they rely on detailed, and widely accepted, theoretical models of the functions in question. There is no such theory for cognitive ability nor, therefore, of the true nature of individual differences in cognitive functions. A number of analyses of the inter-correlations of aspects of test scores have produced theories of the _statistical structure_ of score patterns, as in the Cattell-Horn-Carroll theory (see McGrew, 2005McGrew, K. S. (2005). The Cattell-Horn-Carroll theory of cognitive abilities: Past, present, and future. In D. P. Flanagan J. L. Genshaft & P. L.Harrison (Eds.), Contemporary intellectual assessment: Theories, tests, and issues (pp. 136–182). New York, NY: Guilford. [Google Scholar]); but this is not the same thing as detailed characterization of the function itself. Accordingly, as Deary (2001Deary, I. J. (2001). Intelligence: A very short introduction. Oxford, England: Oxford University Press.[Crossref], [Google Scholar]) put it, “There is no such thing as a theory of human intelligence differences—not in the way that grown-up sciences like physics or chemistry have theories” (p. ix).

The alternative strategy has been to attempt to establish test validity indirectly, by comparison of a proposed measure with what is considered to be some other expression of intelligence. Galton (1883Galton, F. (1883). Inquiry into human faculty and its development. London, England: Macmillan[Crossref], [Google Scholar]) chose differences in social esteem; subsequently, scholastic performance and age-related differences were chosen. Typically, in constructing a test, cognitive problems or items thought to engage aspects of intelligence are devised for presentation to testees in trials. Those items on which differences in performance agree with differences in the criterion are put together to make up an intelligence test. There are many other technical aspects of test construction, but this remains the essential rationale. Thus, nearly all contemporary tests, such as the Stanford-Binet or the Woodcock-Johnson tests, rely on correlations of scores with those from other IQ or achievement tests as evidence of validity.

However, the question of whether such procedure measures the fundamental cognitive ability (or _g)_assumed has continued to haunt the field. Measuring what we think is being measured is known as the construct validity of the test—something that cannot, by definition, be measured indirectly. Generally, a test is valid for measuring a function if (a) the function exists and is well characterized; and (b) variations in the function demonstrably cause variation in the measurement outcomes. Validation research should be directed at the latter, not merely at the relation between what are, in effect, assumed to be independent tests of that function (Borsboom, Mellenberg, & van Heerden, 2005Borsboom, D., Mellenbergh, G. J. & van Heerden, J. (2005). The concept of validity. Psychological Review, 111, 1061–1071.[Crossref], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]).

It is true to say that various attempts have been made to correlate test scores with some cortical/physiological measures in order to identify cerebral “efficiency” as the core of intelligence. However, as Nisbett et al. (2012Nisbett, R. E., Aronson, J., Blair, C., Dickens, W., Flynn, J., Halpern, D. F. & Turkheimer, E. (2012). Intelligence: New findings and theoretical developments. American Psychologist, 67, 130–159. doi:10.1037/a0026699[Crossref], [PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]), in their review for the American Psychological Association, point out, such studies have been inconsistent:

Patterns of activation in response to various fluid reasoning tasks are diverse, and brain regions activated in response to ostensibly similar types of reasoning (inductive, deductive) appear to be closely associated with task content and context. The evidence is not consistent with the view that there is a unitary reasoning neural substrate. (p. 145)



Haier et al. (2009Haier, R. J., Colom, R., Schroeder, D. H., Condon, C. A., Tang, C., Eaves, E. & Head, K. (2009). Gray matter and intelligence factors: Is there a neuro-g? Intelligence, 37, 136–144. doi:10.1016/j.intell.2008.10.011[Crossref], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]) likewise conclude after similar inconsistent results that “identifying a ‘neuro-_g_’ will be difficult” (p. 136). Associations have also been sought between various elementary tasks such as reaction time and IQ test scores. These have been difficult to interpret because the correlations are (a) small (leaving considerable variance, as well as true causes, unexplained) and (b) subject to a variety of other factors such as anxiety, motivation, experience with equipment, and training or experience of various kinds such as video game playing (e.g., Green & Bavelier, 2012Green, C. S. & Bavelier, D. (2012). Learning, attentional control, and action video games. Current Biology, 22, R197–R206.[Crossref], [PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]).

Accordingly, validation of IQ tests has continued to rely on correlation with other tests. That is, test validity has been forced to rely, not on calibration with known internal processes, but on correlation with other assumed expressions, or criteria, of intelligence. This is usually referred to as “predictive” or “criterion” validity. In almost all validity claims for IQ those criteria have been educational achievement, occupational level and job performance.

*Predictive Validity of IQ*
It is undoubtedly true that moderate correlations between IQ and those criteria have been reported. For example, in their recent review Nisbett et al. (2012Nisbett, R. E., Aronson, J., Blair, C., Dickens, W., Flynn, J., Halpern, D. F. & Turkheimer, E. (2012). Intelligence: New findings and theoretical developments. American Psychologist, 67, 130–159. doi:10.1037/a0026699[Crossref], [PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]) say “the measurement of intelligence—which has been done primarily by IQ tests—has utilitarian value because it is a reasonably good predictor of grades at school, performance at work, and many other aspects of success in life” (p. 2). But how accurate and meaningful are such correlations?

It is widely accepted that test scores predict school achievement moderately well, with correlations of around 0.5 (Mackintosh, 2011Mackintosh, N. J. (2011). Intelligence and its measurement: 1. History of theories and measurement of intelligence. In R. J. Sternberg& S. B. Kaufman (Eds.), The Cambridge handbook of intelligence (pp. 1–19). Cambridge, England: Cambridge University Press.[Crossref], [Google Scholar]). The problem lies in the possible self-fulfilment of this prediction because the measures are not independent. Rather they are merely different versions of the same test. Since the first test designers such as Binet, Terman, and others, test items have been devised, either with an eye on the kinds of knowledge and reasoning taught to, and required from, children in schools, or from an attempt to match an impression of the cognitive processes required in schools. This matching is an intuitively-, rather than a theoretically-guided, process, even with nonverbal items such as those in the Raven's Matrices. As Carpenter, Just, and Shell (1990Carpenter, P. A., Just, M. A. & Shell, P. (1990). What one intelligence test measures: A theoretical account of the processing in the Raven Progressive Matrices Test. Psychological Review, 97, 404–431. doi:10.1037//0033-295x.97.3.404[Crossref], [PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]) explained after examining John Raven's personal notes, “ … the description of the abilities that Raven intended to measure are primarily characteristics of the problems, not specifications of the requisite cognitive processes” (p. 408).

In other words, a correlation between IQ and school achievement may emerge because the test items demand the very kinds of (learned) linguistic and cognitive structures that are also the currency of schooling (Olson, 2005Olson, D. R. (2005). Technology and intelligence in a literate society. In R. J. Sternberg & D.Preiss (Eds.), Intelligence and technology: The impact of tools on the nature and development of human abilities (pp. 3–67). Hillsdale, NJ: Erlbaum. [Google Scholar]). As Thorndike and Hagen (1969Thorndike, R. L. & Hagen, E. P. (1969). Measurement and evaluation in psychology and education. New York, NY: Wiley. [Google Scholar]) explained, “From the very way in which the tests were assembled [such correlation] could hardly be otherwise” (p. 325). Evidence for this is that correlations between IQ and school achievement tests tend to increase with age (Sternberg, Grigorenko, & Bundy, 2001Sternberg, R. J., Grigorenko, E. & Bundy, D. A.(2001). The predictive value of IQ. Merrill-Palmer Quarterly, 47, 1–41. doi:10.1353/mpq.2001.0005[Crossref], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]). And this is why parental drive and encouragement with their children's school learning improves the children's IQ, as numerous results confirm (Nisbett, 2009Nisbett, R. E. (2009). Intelligence and how to get it: Why schools and cultures count. New York, NY: Norton [Google Scholar]; Nisbett et al., 2012Nisbett, R. E., Aronson, J., Blair, C., Dickens, W., Flynn, J., Halpern, D. F. & Turkheimer, E. (2012). Intelligence: New findings and theoretical developments. American Psychologist, 67, 130–159. doi:10.1037/a0026699[Crossref], [PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]).

Similar doubts arise around the use of occupational level, salary, and so on, as validatory criteria. Because school achievement is a strong determinant of level of entry to the job market, the frequently reported correlation (_r_ ∼ 0.5) between IQ and occupational level, and, therefore, income, may also be, at least partly, self-fulfilling (Neisser et al., 1996Neisser, U., Boodoo, G., Bouchard, T. J. Jr., Boykin, A. W., Brody, N., Ceci, S. J., … Urbina, S.(1996). Intelligence: Knowns and unknowns. American Psychologist, 51, 77–101. doi:10.1037/0003-066X.51.2.77[Crossref], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]). Again, the measures may not be independent.

The really critical issue, therefore, surrounds the question of whether IQ scores predict individual differences in the seemingly more independent measure of job performance. Indeed, correlation of IQ scores with job performance is regularly cited as underpinning the validity of IQ tests. Furnam (2008Furnam, A. (2008). Intelligence and cognitive abiloities at work. In S. Cartwright & C. L.Cooper (Eds.), Oxford handbook of personnel psychology (pp. 7–36). Oxford, England: Oxford University Press. [Google Scholar]) probably reflects most views when he says that “there is a large and compelling literature showing that intelligence is a good predictor of both job performance and training proficiency at work” (p. 204). In another strong commentary, Kuncel and Hezlett (2010Kuncel, N. R. & Hezlett, S. A. (2010). Fact and fiction in cognitive ability testing for admissions and hiring decisions. Current Directions in Psychological Science, 19, 339–345. doi:10.1177/0963721410389459[Crossref], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]) refer to “this robust literature” as “facts” (p. 342). Ones, Viswesvaran, and Dilchert (2005Ones, D. S., Viswesvaran, C. & Dilchert, S.(2005). Cognitive ability in personnel selection decisions. In A. Evers N. Anderson, & O. Voskuijl(Eds.), The Blackwell handbook of personnel selection (pp. 331–353). Oxford, England: Blackwell Publishing. [Google Scholar]) say that “Data are resoundingly clear: [measured cognitive ability] is the most powerful individual differences trait that predicts job performance … Not relying on it for personnel selection would have serious implications for productivity. There is no getting away from or wishing away this fact” (p. 450; see also Ones, Dilchert, & Viswesvaran, 2012Ones, D. S., Dilchert, S. & Viswesvaran, C.(2012). Cognitive ability. In N. Schmitt (Ed.), Oxford handbook of personnel assessment and selection (pp. 179–224). Oxford, England: Oxford University Press. [Google Scholar]). Drasgow (2012Drasgow, F. (2012). Intelligence and the workplace. In I. B. Weiner N. W. Schmitt & S.Highouse (Eds.), Handbook of psychology, industrial and organizational psychology. London, England: Wiley.[Crossref], [Google Scholar]) describes the correlation as “incontrovertible.” Hunter and Schmidt (1983Hunter, J. E. & Schmidt, F. L. (1983). The economic benefits of personnel selection using psychological ability tests. American Psychologist, 38, 473–478.[Crossref], [Google Scholar]) even attached dollar value to it when they claimed that the U.S. economy (even then) would save $80 billion per year if job selection were to be universally based on IQ testing.

Unfortunately, nearly all authors merely offer uncritical citations of the primary sources in support of their statements (for exceptions see, for example, Wagner, 1994Wagner, R. K. (1994). Context counts: The case of cognitive ability testing for job selection. In R. J. Sternberg & R. K. Wagner (Eds.), Mind in context: Interactionist perspectives on human intelligence (pp. 133–151). Cambridge, England: Cambridge University Press. [Google Scholar], and in the following sections). Instead of scrutiny of the true nature of the evidence, a conviction regarding a “large and compelling literature” seems to have developed from a relatively small number of meta-analyses over a cumulative trail of secondary citations (Furnham, 2008, p. 204). It seems important, therefore, to take a closer look at the quality of data and method behind the much-cited associations between IQ and job performance, and how they have been interpreted. The aim, here, is not to do an exhaustive review of such studies, nor to offer a sweeping critique of meta-analyses, which have many legitimate uses. Indeed, the approach devised by Schmidt and Hunter (1998Schmidt, F. L. & Hunter, J. E. (1998). The validity and utility of selection methods in personnel psychology: Practical and theoretical implications of 85 years of research findings. Psychological Bulletin, 124, 262–274. doi:10.1037//0033-2909.124.2.262[Crossref], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]), which we go on to discuss, brought a great deal of focus and discipline to the area and we agree with Guion (2011Guion, R. M. (2011). Assessment, measurement, and prediction for personnel decisions. Hillsdale, NJ: Lawrence Erlbaum. [Google Scholar]) that it must be recognized as a major methodological advance. Rather our aim is to emphasize the care needed in interpretation of correlations when based on corrections to original data of uncertain quality and then invoked as evidence of IQ test validity.

*Predicting Job Performance From IQ Scores*
In contrast with the confidence found in secondary reports, even a cursory inspection of the primary sources shows that they are highly varied in terms of data quality and integrity, involving often-small samples and disparate measures usually obtained under difficult practical constraints in single companies or institutions. Their collective effect has mainly arisen from their combination in a few well-known meta-analyses. Hundreds of studies prior to the 1970s reported that correlations between IQ tests and job performance were low (approximately 0.2–0.3) and variable (reviewed by Ghiselli, 1973Ghiselli, E. E. (1973). The validity of aptitude tests in personnel selection. Personnel Psychology, 26, 461–477. doi:10.1111/j.1744-6570.1973.tb01150.x[Crossref], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]). These results were widely accepted as representative of the disparate contexts in which people actually work. Then, Schmidt and Hunter (2003Schmidt, F. L. & Hunter, J. E. (2003). History, development, evolution, and impact of validity generalization and meta-analysis methods. 1975–2001. In K. R. Murphy (Ed.), Validity generalization: A critical review. Hove, England: Erlbaum. [Google Scholar], for an historical account) quite reasonably considered the possibility that the large quantity of results were attenuated by various statistical artifacts, including sampling error, unreliability of measuring instruments, and restriction of range. They devised methods for correcting these artifacts and incorporating the studies into meta-analyses. The corrections doubled the correlations to approximately 0.5. Nearly all studies cited in favor of IQ validity are either drawn from the Schmidt and Hunter meta-analyses or from others using the correction methods developed for them.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> once yet again for the sake of the tenaciously brainless: do you understand how otherwise sound sociological data is applied in a wide variety of areas? Clearly not...data recovery and analysis constitutes a predictive model to the extent that it can be readily applied to a pattern of social and governmental dispensations...the data also clearly demystifies the all-too often obscure--and equally obscuring---interiors of the "Black experience in America." To the extent that this subject has been consciously distorted and weaponized by liberal media misinformation the data eliminates the misinformation with the governing efficiency of a blinding light...it amazes me at this point that I even reply to such a convoluted dullard like you...initially there was at least a modicum of lite entertainment, however to the extent that you as impossibly one-dimensional as might be encountered anywhere the impulse to respond is no longer even mildly amusing...you are inexorably 99% swagger and 1% thinking...and even that generous estimate of 1% may be in doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that explains what as far as a practical use or application ...
> 
> If you want to say it keeps black idiots who demonstrate the same stupid behavior you do in assigning any value to racially based garbage at bay ... Well, it obviously hasn't worked at keeping you or the other idiots from promoting race based bullshit.
> 
> If the reason you do it is to protect yourself from nonsense ... Then why the fuck would you promote more nonsense?
> That's what I mean ... There is no practical application ... You idiots (black, white or green) just need to unfuck yourselves and let it go ...
> 
> It is practical for a fireman to use fire in order to put a fire out.
> It isn't practical for a bunch of firemen to run around setting fires for no other reason than they are going to have to put them out.
> 
> Put the matches away before you hurt yourself nit-wit.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



IQ has played a prominent part in developmental and adult psychology for decades. In the absence of a clear theoretical model of internal cognitive functions, however, construct validity for IQ tests has always been difficult to establish. Test validity, therefore, has always been indirect, by correlating individual differences in test scores with what are assumed to be other criteria of intelligence. Job performance has, for several reasons, been one such criterion. Correlations of around 0.5 have been regularly cited as evidence of test validity, and as justification for the use of the tests in developmental studies, in educational and occupational selection and in research programs on sources of individual differences. Here, those correlations are examined together with the quality of the original data and the many corrections needed to arrive at them. It is concluded that considerable caution needs to be exercised in citing such correlations for test validation purposes.

IQ has now been used as a measure of cognitive functioning for over a century. It has played a prominent part in developmental studies in many ways: as an index of normal development; for clinical diagnostics; as a descriptor of individual differences in cognitive ability; as explanation for differences in achievement or success in the world; as a predictor of future success as in school, training and occupational selection; and as an index for exploring causes of individual differences in cognitive ability. For example, it is argued that the current search for associations between molecular genetic variations and IQ “will transform both developmental psychology and developmental psychopathology” (Plomin & Rutter, 1998Plomin, R. & Rutter, M. (1998). Child development, molecular genetics, and what to do with genes once they are found. Child Development, 69, 1223–1242. doi:10.2307/1132371[Crossref], [PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar], p. 1223; see also Plomin, 2013Plomin, R. (2013). Child development and molecular genetics: 14 years later. Child Development, 84, 104–120. doi:10.1111/j.1467-8624.2012.01757.x[Crossref], [PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]). Likewise, Kovas, Haworth, Dale, and Plomin (2007Kovas, Y., Haworth, C. M., Dale, P. S. & Plomin, R. (2007). The genetic and environmental origins of learning abilities and disabilities in the early school years. Monographs of the Society for Research in Child Development, 72, vii, 1–144.[Crossref], [PubMed], [Google Scholar]) say that their conclusions on the heritability of IQ “have far-reaching implications for education and child development as well as molecular genetics and neuroscience” (p. vii). Clearly, a lot hinges on the validity of the test, especially as such studies are very expensive.

The validity of an IQ test—or what it actually measures—on the other hand, has always been a difficult subject. Since Galton in the 1880's (1883Galton, F. (1883). Inquiry into human faculty and its development. London, England: Macmillan[Crossref], [Google Scholar]) and Spearman (1927Spearman, C. (1927). The abilities of man. London, UK: Macmillan. [Google Scholar]) a little later, it has been widely assumed that the test measures “intelligence,” commonly referred to as “general cognitive ability,” or _g_. The identity of that ability, however has never been agreed; its function has only been characterized metaphorically as a kind of pervasive cognitive energy, power or capacity, by analogy with physical strength. In consequence, measuring it has always been indirect, creating perpetual debate and controversy about the validity of the tests. This article is about such validity.

*Validity of IQ Tests*
In scientific method, generally, we accept external, observable, differences as a valid measure of an unseen function when we can mechanistically relate differences in one to differences in the other (e.g., height of a column of mercury and blood pressure; white cell count and internal infection; erythrocyte sedimentation rate (ESR) and internal levels of inflammation; breath alcohol and level of consumption). Such measures are valid because they rely on detailed, and widely accepted, theoretical models of the functions in question. There is no such theory for cognitive ability nor, therefore, of the true nature of individual differences in cognitive functions. A number of analyses of the inter-correlations of aspects of test scores have produced theories of the _statistical structure_ of score patterns, as in the Cattell-Horn-Carroll theory (see McGrew, 2005McGrew, K. S. (2005). The Cattell-Horn-Carroll theory of cognitive abilities: Past, present, and future. In D. P. Flanagan J. L. Genshaft & P. L.Harrison (Eds.), Contemporary intellectual assessment: Theories, tests, and issues (pp. 136–182). New York, NY: Guilford. [Google Scholar]); but this is not the same thing as detailed characterization of the function itself. Accordingly, as Deary (2001Deary, I. J. (2001). Intelligence: A very short introduction. Oxford, England: Oxford University Press.[Crossref], [Google Scholar]) put it, “There is no such thing as a theory of human intelligence differences—not in the way that grown-up sciences like physics or chemistry have theories” (p. ix).

The alternative strategy has been to attempt to establish test validity indirectly, by comparison of a proposed measure with what is considered to be some other expression of intelligence. Galton (1883Galton, F. (1883). Inquiry into human faculty and its development. London, England: Macmillan[Crossref], [Google Scholar]) chose differences in social esteem; subsequently, scholastic performance and age-related differences were chosen. Typically, in constructing a test, cognitive problems or items thought to engage aspects of intelligence are devised for presentation to testees in trials. Those items on which differences in performance agree with differences in the criterion are put together to make up an intelligence test. There are many other technical aspects of test construction, but this remains the essential rationale. Thus, nearly all contemporary tests, such as the Stanford-Binet or the Woodcock-Johnson tests, rely on correlations of scores with those from other IQ or achievement tests as evidence of validity.

However, the question of whether such procedure measures the fundamental cognitive ability (or _g)_assumed has continued to haunt the field. Measuring what we think is being measured is known as the construct validity of the test—something that cannot, by definition, be measured indirectly. Generally, a test is valid for measuring a function if (a) the function exists and is well characterized; and (b) variations in the function demonstrably cause variation in the measurement outcomes. Validation research should be directed at the latter, not merely at the relation between what are, in effect, assumed to be independent tests of that function (Borsboom, Mellenberg, & van Heerden, 2005Borsboom, D., Mellenbergh, G. J. & van Heerden, J. (2005). The concept of validity. Psychological Review, 111, 1061–1071.[Crossref], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]).

It is true to say that various attempts have been made to correlate test scores with some cortical/physiological measures in order to identify cerebral “efficiency” as the core of intelligence. However, as Nisbett et al. (2012Nisbett, R. E., Aronson, J., Blair, C., Dickens, W., Flynn, J., Halpern, D. F. & Turkheimer, E. (2012). Intelligence: New findings and theoretical developments. American Psychologist, 67, 130–159. doi:10.1037/a0026699[Crossref], [PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]), in their review for the American Psychological Association, point out, such studies have been inconsistent:

Patterns of activation in response to various fluid reasoning tasks are diverse, and brain regions activated in response to ostensibly similar types of reasoning (inductive, deductive) appear to be closely associated with task content and context. The evidence is not consistent with the view that there is a unitary reasoning neural substrate. (p. 145)



Haier et al. (2009Haier, R. J., Colom, R., Schroeder, D. H., Condon, C. A., Tang, C., Eaves, E. & Head, K. (2009). Gray matter and intelligence factors: Is there a neuro-g? Intelligence, 37, 136–144. doi:10.1016/j.intell.2008.10.011[Crossref], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]) likewise conclude after similar inconsistent results that “identifying a ‘neuro-_g_’ will be difficult” (p. 136). Associations have also been sought between various elementary tasks such as reaction time and IQ test scores. These have been difficult to interpret because the correlations are (a) small (leaving considerable variance, as well as true causes, unexplained) and (b) subject to a variety of other factors such as anxiety, motivation, experience with equipment, and training or experience of various kinds such as video game playing (e.g., Green & Bavelier, 2012Green, C. S. & Bavelier, D. (2012). Learning, attentional control, and action video games. Current Biology, 22, R197–R206.[Crossref], [PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]).

Accordingly, validation of IQ tests has continued to rely on correlation with other tests. That is, test validity has been forced to rely, not on calibration with known internal processes, but on correlation with other assumed expressions, or criteria, of intelligence. This is usually referred to as “predictive” or “criterion” validity. In almost all validity claims for IQ those criteria have been educational achievement, occupational level and job performance.

*Predictive Validity of IQ*
It is undoubtedly true that moderate correlations between IQ and those criteria have been reported. For example, in their recent review Nisbett et al. (2012Nisbett, R. E., Aronson, J., Blair, C., Dickens, W., Flynn, J., Halpern, D. F. & Turkheimer, E. (2012). Intelligence: New findings and theoretical developments. American Psychologist, 67, 130–159. doi:10.1037/a0026699[Crossref], [PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]) say “the measurement of intelligence—which has been done primarily by IQ tests—has utilitarian value because it is a reasonably good predictor of grades at school, performance at work, and many other aspects of success in life” (p. 2). But how accurate and meaningful are such correlations?

It is widely accepted that test scores predict school achievement moderately well, with correlations of around 0.5 (Mackintosh, 2011Mackintosh, N. J. (2011). Intelligence and its measurement: 1. History of theories and measurement of intelligence. In R. J. Sternberg& S. B. Kaufman (Eds.), The Cambridge handbook of intelligence (pp. 1–19). Cambridge, England: Cambridge University Press.[Crossref], [Google Scholar]). The problem lies in the possible self-fulfilment of this prediction because the measures are not independent. Rather they are merely different versions of the same test. Since the first test designers such as Binet, Terman, and others, test items have been devised, either with an eye on the kinds of knowledge and reasoning taught to, and required from, children in schools, or from an attempt to match an impression of the cognitive processes required in schools. This matching is an intuitively-, rather than a theoretically-guided, process, even with nonverbal items such as those in the Raven's Matrices. As Carpenter, Just, and Shell (1990Carpenter, P. A., Just, M. A. & Shell, P. (1990). What one intelligence test measures: A theoretical account of the processing in the Raven Progressive Matrices Test. Psychological Review, 97, 404–431. doi:10.1037//0033-295x.97.3.404[Crossref], [PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]) explained after examining John Raven's personal notes, “ … the description of the abilities that Raven intended to measure are primarily characteristics of the problems, not specifications of the requisite cognitive processes” (p. 408).

In other words, a correlation between IQ and school achievement may emerge because the test items demand the very kinds of (learned) linguistic and cognitive structures that are also the currency of schooling (Olson, 2005Olson, D. R. (2005). Technology and intelligence in a literate society. In R. J. Sternberg & D.Preiss (Eds.), Intelligence and technology: The impact of tools on the nature and development of human abilities (pp. 3–67). Hillsdale, NJ: Erlbaum. [Google Scholar]). As Thorndike and Hagen (1969Thorndike, R. L. & Hagen, E. P. (1969). Measurement and evaluation in psychology and education. New York, NY: Wiley. [Google Scholar]) explained, “From the very way in which the tests were assembled [such correlation] could hardly be otherwise” (p. 325). Evidence for this is that correlations between IQ and school achievement tests tend to increase with age (Sternberg, Grigorenko, & Bundy, 2001Sternberg, R. J., Grigorenko, E. & Bundy, D. A.(2001). The predictive value of IQ. Merrill-Palmer Quarterly, 47, 1–41. doi:10.1353/mpq.2001.0005[Crossref], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]). And this is why parental drive and encouragement with their children's school learning improves the children's IQ, as numerous results confirm (Nisbett, 2009Nisbett, R. E. (2009). Intelligence and how to get it: Why schools and cultures count. New York, NY: Norton [Google Scholar]; Nisbett et al., 2012Nisbett, R. E., Aronson, J., Blair, C., Dickens, W., Flynn, J., Halpern, D. F. & Turkheimer, E. (2012). Intelligence: New findings and theoretical developments. American Psychologist, 67, 130–159. doi:10.1037/a0026699[Crossref], [PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]).

Similar doubts arise around the use of occupational level, salary, and so on, as validatory criteria. Because school achievement is a strong determinant of level of entry to the job market, the frequently reported correlation (_r_ ∼ 0.5) between IQ and occupational level, and, therefore, income, may also be, at least partly, self-fulfilling (Neisser et al., 1996Neisser, U., Boodoo, G., Bouchard, T. J. Jr., Boykin, A. W., Brody, N., Ceci, S. J., … Urbina, S.(1996). Intelligence: Knowns and unknowns. American Psychologist, 51, 77–101. doi:10.1037/0003-066X.51.2.77[Crossref], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]). Again, the measures may not be independent.

The really critical issue, therefore, surrounds the question of whether IQ scores predict individual differences in the seemingly more independent measure of job performance. Indeed, correlation of IQ scores with job performance is regularly cited as underpinning the validity of IQ tests. Furnam (2008Furnam, A. (2008). Intelligence and cognitive abiloities at work. In S. Cartwright & C. L.Cooper (Eds.), Oxford handbook of personnel psychology (pp. 7–36). Oxford, England: Oxford University Press. [Google Scholar]) probably reflects most views when he says that “there is a large and compelling literature showing that intelligence is a good predictor of both job performance and training proficiency at work” (p. 204). In another strong commentary, Kuncel and Hezlett (2010Kuncel, N. R. & Hezlett, S. A. (2010). Fact and fiction in cognitive ability testing for admissions and hiring decisions. Current Directions in Psychological Science, 19, 339–345. doi:10.1177/0963721410389459[Crossref], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]) refer to “this robust literature” as “facts” (p. 342). Ones, Viswesvaran, and Dilchert (2005Ones, D. S., Viswesvaran, C. & Dilchert, S.(2005). Cognitive ability in personnel selection decisions. In A. Evers N. Anderson, & O. Voskuijl(Eds.), The Blackwell handbook of personnel selection (pp. 331–353). Oxford, England: Blackwell Publishing. [Google Scholar]) say that “Data are resoundingly clear: [measured cognitive ability] is the most powerful individual differences trait that predicts job performance … Not relying on it for personnel selection would have serious implications for productivity. There is no getting away from or wishing away this fact” (p. 450; see also Ones, Dilchert, & Viswesvaran, 2012Ones, D. S., Dilchert, S. & Viswesvaran, C.(2012). Cognitive ability. In N. Schmitt (Ed.), Oxford handbook of personnel assessment and selection (pp. 179–224). Oxford, England: Oxford University Press. [Google Scholar]). Drasgow (2012Drasgow, F. (2012). Intelligence and the workplace. In I. B. Weiner N. W. Schmitt & S.Highouse (Eds.), Handbook of psychology, industrial and organizational psychology. London, England: Wiley.[Crossref], [Google Scholar]) describes the correlation as “incontrovertible.” Hunter and Schmidt (1983Hunter, J. E. & Schmidt, F. L. (1983). The economic benefits of personnel selection using psychological ability tests. American Psychologist, 38, 473–478.[Crossref], [Google Scholar]) even attached dollar value to it when they claimed that the U.S. economy (even then) would save $80 billion per year if job selection were to be universally based on IQ testing.

Unfortunately, nearly all authors merely offer uncritical citations of the primary sources in support of their statements (for exceptions see, for example, Wagner, 1994Wagner, R. K. (1994). Context counts: The case of cognitive ability testing for job selection. In R. J. Sternberg & R. K. Wagner (Eds.), Mind in context: Interactionist perspectives on human intelligence (pp. 133–151). Cambridge, England: Cambridge University Press. [Google Scholar], and in the following sections). Instead of scrutiny of the true nature of the evidence, a conviction regarding a “large and compelling literature” seems to have developed from a relatively small number of meta-analyses over a cumulative trail of secondary citations (Furnham, 2008, p. 204). It seems important, therefore, to take a closer look at the quality of data and method behind the much-cited associations between IQ and job performance, and how they have been interpreted. The aim, here, is not to do an exhaustive review of such studies, nor to offer a sweeping critique of meta-analyses, which have many legitimate uses. Indeed, the approach devised by Schmidt and Hunter (1998Schmidt, F. L. & Hunter, J. E. (1998). The validity and utility of selection methods in personnel psychology: Practical and theoretical implications of 85 years of research findings. Psychological Bulletin, 124, 262–274. doi:10.1037//0033-2909.124.2.262[Crossref], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]), which we go on to discuss, brought a great deal of focus and discipline to the area and we agree with Guion (2011Guion, R. M. (2011). Assessment, measurement, and prediction for personnel decisions. Hillsdale, NJ: Lawrence Erlbaum. [Google Scholar]) that it must be recognized as a major methodological advance. Rather our aim is to emphasize the care needed in interpretation of correlations when based on corrections to original data of uncertain quality and then invoked as evidence of IQ test validity.

*Predicting Job Performance From IQ Scores*
In contrast with the confidence found in secondary reports, even a cursory inspection of the primary sources shows that they are highly varied in terms of data quality and integrity, involving often-small samples and disparate measures usually obtained under difficult practical constraints in single companies or institutions. Their collective effect has mainly arisen from their combination in a few well-known meta-analyses. Hundreds of studies prior to the 1970s reported that correlations between IQ tests and job performance were low (approximately 0.2–0.3) and variable (reviewed by Ghiselli, 1973Ghiselli, E. E. (1973). The validity of aptitude tests in personnel selection. Personnel Psychology, 26, 461–477. doi:10.1111/j.1744-6570.1973.tb01150.x[Crossref], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]). These results were widely accepted as representative of the disparate contexts in which people actually work. Then, Schmidt and Hunter (2003Schmidt, F. L. & Hunter, J. E. (2003). History, development, evolution, and impact of validity generalization and meta-analysis methods. 1975–2001. In K. R. Murphy (Ed.), Validity generalization: A critical review. Hove, England: Erlbaum. [Google Scholar], for an historical account) quite reasonably considered the possibility that the large quantity of results were attenuated by various statistical artifacts, including sampling error, unreliability of measuring instruments, and restriction of range. They devised methods for correcting these artifacts and incorporating the studies into meta-analyses. The corrections doubled the correlations to approximately 0.5. Nearly all studies cited in favor of IQ validity are either drawn from the Schmidt and Hunter meta-analyses or from others using the correction methods developed for them.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> once yet again for the sake of the tenaciously brainless: do you understand how otherwise sound sociological data is applied in a wide variety of areas? Clearly not...data recovery and analysis constitutes a predictive model to the extent that it can be readily applied to a pattern of social and governmental dispensations...the data also clearly demystifies the all-too often obscure--and equally obscuring---interiors of the "Black experience in America." To the extent that this subject has been consciously distorted and weaponized by liberal media misinformation the data eliminates the misinformation with the governing efficiency of a blinding light...it amazes me at this point that I even reply to such a convoluted dullard like you...initially there was at least a modicum of lite entertainment, however to the extent that you as impossibly one-dimensional as might be encountered anywhere the impulse to respond is no longer even mildly amusing...you are inexorably 99% swagger and 1% thinking...and even that generous estimate of 1% may be in doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that explains what as far as a practical use or application ...
> 
> If you want to say it keeps black idiots who demonstrate the same stupid behavior you do in assigning any value to racially based garbage at bay ... Well, it obviously hasn't worked at keeping you or the other idiots from promoting race based bullshit.
> 
> If the reason you do it is to protect yourself from nonsense ... Then why the fuck would you promote more nonsense?
> That's what I mean ... There is no practical application ... You idiots (black, white or green) just need to unfuck yourselves and let it go ...
> 
> It is practical for a fireman to use fire in order to put a fire out.
> It isn't practical for a bunch of firemen to run around setting fires for no other reason than they are going to have to put them out.
> 
> Put the matches away before you hurt yourself nit-wit.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Clearly you are too damned stupid to even understand the protracted explanation for how data such as Rushton's is applied, hence I posted the info to serve as an example of how truly stupid and clearly our of your comfort-zone you are...no doubt you will come back with 'pencildick' or a comparable gem from your limited IQ status...


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> Clearly you are too damned stupid to even understand the protracted explanation for how data such as Rushton's is applied, hence I posted the info to serve as an example of how truly stupid and clearly our of your comfort-zone you are...no doubt you will come back with 'pencildick' or a comparable gem from your limited IQ status...



Look dumbass ... I didn't say I don't understand your stupid shit ... I simply said there is no practical use for the data.
You can post his data over and over and over again ... And it doesn't explain any practical use.

In fact ... I call him Pencildick based on the stupid assed assertion he makes in his data ... He is the idiot that tied dick size to IQ (the smaller the smarter).
If you have a problem with it, talk to him about it ... 

.


----------



## psikeyhackr

Vastator said:


> Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light.



Diamonds are useless junk without the neurotic fixation on diamonds.  The quantity of diamonds in Africa should have crashed the market but the stupid brainwashing that palefaces fall for creates delusional value.


psik


----------



## Flopper

Vastator said:


> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon


*I would not consider being kidnapped and sold into slavery, a petty gripe.*


----------



## Asclepias

Flopper said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> *I would not consider being kidnapped and sold into slavery, a petty grip.*
Click to expand...

Sounds like Dixon was into fake news before Drumpf.  He must have been instrumental in helping construct a good reason to get beat down by the north during the Civil War.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you are too damned stupid to even understand the protracted explanation for how data such as Rushton's is applied, hence I posted the info to serve as an example of how truly stupid and clearly our of your comfort-zone you are...no doubt you will come back with 'pencildick' or a comparable gem from your limited IQ status...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumbass ... I didn't say I don't understand your stupid shit ... I simply said there is no practical use for the data.
> You can post his data over and over and over again ... And it doesn't explain any practical use.
> 
> In fact ... I call him Pencildick based on the stupid assed assertion he makes in his data ... He is the idiot that tied dick size to IQ (the smaller the smarter).
> If you have a problem with it, talk to him about it ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...



I've encountered some dummies online, but nothing to really compare with you...I've already wasted far too much time on your impossibly stupid replies...your infantile succession of posts identify you as a belligerent idiot...go away!!


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> I've encountered some dummies online, but nothing to really compare with you...I've already wasted far too much time on your impossibly stupid replies...your infantile succession of posts identify you as a belligerent idiot...go away!!



Then shut the fuck up dumbass ... I don't have any use for your worthless garbage ... No need for you to waste any more time bitchin about it.
Talk about stupid replies ... Look in the mirror ... 

.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've encountered some dummies online, but nothing to really compare with you...I've already wasted far too much time on your impossibly stupid replies...your infantile succession of posts identify you as a belligerent idiot...go away!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shut the fuck up dumbass ... I don't have any use for your worthless garbage ... No need for you to waste any more time bitchin about it.
> Talk about stupid replies ... Look in the mirror ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I literally cringe when I attempt to read your strangled, strained, gibberish...you would be soundly laughed out of a classroom, probably explains why you haunt online...IDIOT


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> I literally cringe when I attempt to read your strangled, strained, gibberish...you would be soundly laughed out of a classroom, probably explains why you haunt online...IDIOT



So you say ... But your stupid ass keeps reading it* ... 





*by the way ... that's implied, because I don't think you really read it, but who cares what you do?

.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I literally cringe when I attempt to read your strangled, strained, gibberish...you would be soundly laughed out of a classroom, probably explains why you haunt online...IDIOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say ... But your stupid ass keeps reading it* ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *by the way ... that's implied, because I don't think you really read it, but who cares what you do?
> 
> .
Click to expand...




minor correction Princess: you "don't THINK" period...


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> minor correction Princess: you "don't THINK" period...



The only correction you made was properly indicating you do read it ... Thanks dumbass ... 

.


----------



## Ventura77

BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> minor correction Princess: you "don't THINK" period...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only correction you made was properly indicating you do read it ... Thanks dumbass ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...




BlackSand said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> minor correction Princess: you "don't THINK" period...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only correction you made was properly indicating you do read it ... Thanks dumbass ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Which would force you to acknowledge your error in estimating that I don't read your swill...if a message alert appears I feel the impulse to look...simpleton/dullard


----------



## BlackSand

Ventura77 said:


> Which would force you to acknowledge your error in estimating that I don't read your swill...if a message alert appears I feel the impulse to look...simpleton/dullard



That's what I posted dumbass (minus the fact I wasn't forced to do anything ... I volunteered to say I was wrong about that) ... Damn you are stupid ... 

.


----------



## Flopper

Vastator said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a pathetic embarrassment.  Please slither back into the sewer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sewer systems were also invented by whites...  What are the odds...?
Click to expand...

*The earliest sewer system was developed by Indus Valley Civilization in Asia in 2350 BCE.  All houses had their own private toilet which was connected to a covered sewer network constructed of brickwork held together with a gypsum-based mortar that emptied either into the surrounding water bodies or alternatively into cesspits, the latter of which were regularly emptied and cleaned.*


----------



## Vastator

The Harappans, AKA the Indus Valley Civillisation (IVC).
The human remains from the sites are the same physical type as the current residents of the areas they are found in, making Harappans Indo Europeans.


----------



## Flopper

Vastator said:


> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon


*Dixon painted a picture of a white South victimized by black freedmen who are portrayed as "black beasts" full of an obsessive desire to rape white women. In his trilogy, Dixon portrayed Reconstruction as a nightmarish time when black men routinely stormed into weddings to rape white women, which is almost always avenged by the KKK castrating and lynching the said "black beasts".  One has wonder how many innocent black men were lynched as result such tales.
Thomas Dixon Jr. - Wikipedia*


----------



## Vastator

Flopper said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> *Dixon painted a picture of a white South victimized by black freedmen who are portrayed as "black beasts" full of an obsessive desire to rape white women. In his trilogy, Dixon portrayed Reconstruction as a nightmarish time when black men routinely stormed into weddings to rape white women, which is almost always avenged by the KKK castrating and lynching the said "black beasts".
> Thomas Dixon Jr. - Wikipedia*
Click to expand...

And...?


----------



## francoHFW

Vastator said:


> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon


We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...


----------



## Vastator

francoHFW said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
Click to expand...

We know exactly what they did achieve.  That's all that really matters...


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
Click to expand...

Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time


----------



## francoHFW

Vastator said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know exactly what they did achieve.  That's all that really matters...
Click to expand...

Being despised and totally discriminated against has nothing to do with it, if you're racist brainwashed functional moron like yourself...


----------



## Vastator

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
Click to expand...

And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...


----------



## Vastator

francoHFW said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know exactly what they did achieve.  That's all that really matters...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being despised and totally discriminated against has nothing to do with it, if you're racist brainwashed functional moron like yourself...
Click to expand...

Dont use your dislike of,  and my firm grasp of reality as an excuse for their failures.  Give them the credit they're due.  They've earned it...


----------



## Asclepias

Just think...Ventura, Vastabator, and Bripat are supposed to be the representatives of the "superior" white race! Yall fucked for real if all white people are at their level of intellect.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> Just think...Ventura, Vastabator, and Bripat are supposed to be the representatives of the "superior" white race! Yall fucked for real if all white people are at their level of intellect.


We already know who is fucked.


----------



## Ventura77

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
Click to expand...



Find someone to educate you in the actual history of Africa moron


----------



## francoHFW

Vastator said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
Click to expand...

Exactly. You have no idea what you're talking about...


----------



## francoHFW

Vastator said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know exactly what they did achieve.  That's all that really matters...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being despised and totally discriminated against has nothing to do with it, if you're racist brainwashed functional moron like yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont use your dislike of,  and my firm grasp of reality as an excuse for their failures.  Give them the credit they're due.  They've earned it...
Click to expand...

Did you know that believing blacks are inferior makes you a racist and an idiot? Africans have been ruined by outside interests for the last eight hundred years. You are a moron LOL


----------



## Godboy

francoHFW said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know exactly what they did achieve.  That's all that really matters...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being despised and totally discriminated against has nothing to do with it, if you're racist brainwashed functional moron like yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont use your dislike of,  and my firm grasp of reality as an excuse for their failures.  Give them the credit they're due.  They've earned it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that believing blacks are inferior makes you a racist and an idiot? Africans have been ruined by outside interests for the last eight hundred years. You are a moron LOL
Click to expand...

The problem with black people isnt the color of their skin; its their inferior culture that causes them to underachieve in every category that societies are judged by.


----------



## francoHFW

Godboy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> 
> 
> We know exactly what they did achieve.  That's all that really matters...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being despised and totally discriminated against has nothing to do with it, if you're racist brainwashed functional moron like yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont use your dislike of,  and my firm grasp of reality as an excuse for their failures.  Give them the credit they're due.  They've earned it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that believing blacks are inferior makes you a racist and an idiot? Africans have been ruined by outside interests for the last eight hundred years. You are a moron LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with black people isnt the color of their skin; its their inferior culture that causes them to underachieve in every category that societies are judged by.
Click to expand...

So do you enjoy being an idiot racist? LOL!


----------



## Flopper

Vastator said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
Click to expand...

*The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier. 

However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”. 

When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place. 

Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans with impenetrable jungles, dangerous rivers, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles compared to Africa.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa many thousands of years ago.*


----------



## bgrouse

Flopper said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
Click to expand...

And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.


----------



## Flopper

bgrouse said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
Click to expand...

*There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *


----------



## francoHFW

bgrouse said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
Click to expand...

Poverty caused by discrimination by racist Republicans... And Democrats.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Vastator said:


> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon



Yeah, right, I guess the HIV/AIDS rate in Southern Africa alone has done lots for them, they must be eternally grateful.


----------



## IM2

Flopper said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
Click to expand...


But the main problem with that is blacks do not have a higher crime rate. And I'm not going to play the per capita game. .


----------



## bgrouse

francoHFW said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poverty caused by discrimination by racist Republicans... And Democrats.
Click to expand...

So poverty makes negroes commit unprofitable, violent crime that only makes them worse off than before?


----------



## IM2

The thing about this thread is that we have a white man known to frequent stormfront making a claim about how blacks would be if not for whites. The end of that story was written at the OP.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
> 
> 
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the main problem with that is blacks do not have a higher crime rate. And I'm not going to play the per capita game. .
Click to expand...

So what is the black crime rate?


----------



## frigidweirdo

bgrouse said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
Click to expand...


They actually don't.

List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia

1) El Salvador 0.01% black
2) Honduras 2% black
3) Venezuela 2.9% black
4) US Virgin Islands 76%
5) Jamaica 92% black

So, you see, the top three how very, very few blacks. What unites them all is that they're in the Americas.


----------



## frigidweirdo

bgrouse said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
> 
> 
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poverty caused by discrimination by racist Republicans... And Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So poverty makes negroes commit unprofitable, violent crime that only makes them worse off than before?
Click to expand...


No, actually poverty puts people in a position where they feel crime is profitable, and for some it is, far more profitable than getting a proper job. It has nothing to do with color.


----------



## bgrouse

frigidweirdo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They actually don't.
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> 1) El Salvador 0.01% black
> 2) Honduras 2% black
> 3) Venezuela 2.9% black
> 4) US Virgin Islands 76%
> 5) Jamaica 92% black
> 
> So, you see, the top three how very, very few blacks. What unites them all is that they're in the Americas.
Click to expand...

El Salvador? It barely has any blacks at all, so right away everyone can see your statistics are meaningless. Why don't you post a country with no blacks at all? Black crime rate will be a big fat 0!



> No, actually poverty puts people in a position where they feel crime is profitable, and for some it is, far more profitable than getting a proper job. It has nothing to do with color.



Violent crime that puts you in prison is not profitable. You really think murdering someone in a street fight is profitable?


----------



## frigidweirdo

bgrouse said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
> 
> 
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They actually don't.
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> 1) El Salvador 0.01% black
> 2) Honduras 2% black
> 3) Venezuela 2.9% black
> 4) US Virgin Islands 76%
> 5) Jamaica 92% black
> 
> So, you see, the top three how very, very few blacks. What unites them all is that they're in the Americas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> El Salvador? It barely has any blacks at all, so right away everyone can see your statistics are meaningless. Why don't you post a country with no blacks at all? Black crime rate will be a big fat 0!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually poverty puts people in a position where they feel crime is profitable, and for some it is, far more profitable than getting a proper job. It has nothing to do with color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Violent crime that puts you in prison is not profitable. You really think murdering someone in a street fight is profitable?
Click to expand...


I'm sorry you don't understand the simple post I wrote.


----------



## bgrouse

frigidweirdo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> 
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They actually don't.
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> 1) El Salvador 0.01% black
> 2) Honduras 2% black
> 3) Venezuela 2.9% black
> 4) US Virgin Islands 76%
> 5) Jamaica 92% black
> 
> So, you see, the top three how very, very few blacks. What unites them all is that they're in the Americas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> El Salvador? It barely has any blacks at all, so right away everyone can see your statistics are meaningless. Why don't you post a country with no blacks at all? Black crime rate will be a big fat 0!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually poverty puts people in a position where they feel crime is profitable, and for some it is, far more profitable than getting a proper job. It has nothing to do with color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Violent crime that puts you in prison is not profitable. You really think murdering someone in a street fight is profitable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you don't understand the simple post I wrote.
Click to expand...

I understand just fine that you're trying to whitewash negroes by posting statistics of countries with barely any negroes. El Salvador's black population is a fraction of a percentage of the country's total population. You may as well post a country with no blacks and point out that 0 blacks were responsible for crime there. WTF would that prove? You post countries in the Americas but leave out the most glaring one: USA (over 10%). It's obvious you have an agenda.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

frigidweirdo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> 
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poverty caused by discrimination by racist Republicans... And Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So poverty makes negroes commit unprofitable, violent crime that only makes them worse off than before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually poverty puts people in a position where they feel crime is profitable, and for some it is, far more profitable than getting a proper job. It has nothing to do with color.
Click to expand...


But, the U.S Virgin Islands are pretty well off in terms of income, no?


----------



## frigidweirdo

bgrouse said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They actually don't.
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> 1) El Salvador 0.01% black
> 2) Honduras 2% black
> 3) Venezuela 2.9% black
> 4) US Virgin Islands 76%
> 5) Jamaica 92% black
> 
> So, you see, the top three how very, very few blacks. What unites them all is that they're in the Americas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> El Salvador? It barely has any blacks at all, so right away everyone can see your statistics are meaningless. Why don't you post a country with no blacks at all? Black crime rate will be a big fat 0!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually poverty puts people in a position where they feel crime is profitable, and for some it is, far more profitable than getting a proper job. It has nothing to do with color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Violent crime that puts you in prison is not profitable. You really think murdering someone in a street fight is profitable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you don't understand the simple post I wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand just fine that you're trying to whitewash negroes by posting statistics of countries with barely any negroes. El Salvador's black population is a fraction of a percentage of the country's total population. You may as well post a country with no blacks and point out that 0 blacks were responsible for crime there. WTF would that prove? You post countries in the Americas but leave out the most glaring one: USA (over 10%). It's obvious you have an agenda.
Click to expand...


I posted the top five countries for homicide in the world. I didn't whitewash anything at all. I simply went and took the top five countries.

Seems you're the one trying to whitewash things by being incapable of understand simple statistics. 

Yes, as I pointed out El Salvador has a black population which is 0.01% of the country, almost nothing, as I also pointed out, it has the worst murder rate per capita in the world. Do you disagree with either of these two statistics?

But seriously dude, if you can't grasp the point I'm making, can I suggest enrolling in school again? It's FUCKING SIMPLE.


----------



## frigidweirdo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poverty caused by discrimination by racist Republicans... And Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So poverty makes negroes commit unprofitable, violent crime that only makes them worse off than before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually poverty puts people in a position where they feel crime is profitable, and for some it is, far more profitable than getting a proper job. It has nothing to do with color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, the U.S Virgin Islands are pretty well off in terms of income, no?
Click to expand...



A GDP of $36,000 per capita, however this doesn't point to any income inequality. I don't know enough about the US Virgin Islands to make a comment on the situation there. Do you?


----------



## bgrouse

frigidweirdo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually don't.
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> 1) El Salvador 0.01% black
> 2) Honduras 2% black
> 3) Venezuela 2.9% black
> 4) US Virgin Islands 76%
> 5) Jamaica 92% black
> 
> So, you see, the top three how very, very few blacks. What unites them all is that they're in the Americas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> El Salvador? It barely has any blacks at all, so right away everyone can see your statistics are meaningless. Why don't you post a country with no blacks at all? Black crime rate will be a big fat 0!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually poverty puts people in a position where they feel crime is profitable, and for some it is, far more profitable than getting a proper job. It has nothing to do with color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Violent crime that puts you in prison is not profitable. You really think murdering someone in a street fight is profitable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you don't understand the simple post I wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand just fine that you're trying to whitewash negroes by posting statistics of countries with barely any negroes. El Salvador's black population is a fraction of a percentage of the country's total population. You may as well post a country with no blacks and point out that 0 blacks were responsible for crime there. WTF would that prove? You post countries in the Americas but leave out the most glaring one: USA (over 10%). It's obvious you have an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the top five countries for homicide in the world. I didn't whitewash anything at all. I simply went and took the top five countries.
Click to expand...

Wonderful. So what's your point? That Latinos are violent, too?





> Seems you're the one trying to whitewash things by being incapable of understand simple statistics.
> 
> Yes, as I pointed out El Salvador has a black population which is 0.01% of the country, almost nothing, as I also pointed out, it has the worst murder rate per capita in the world. Do you disagree with either of these two statistics?
> 
> But seriously dude, if you can't grasp the point I'm making, can I suggest enrolling in school again? It's FUCKING SIMPLE.


1, 2, and 3 show that Mestizos are violent, too. 4 and 5 show blacks are violent when a majority, too. And even that's a bit of a guess since you're only posting intentional homicide. There's far more to violent crime (intentional homicide is generally a minority of the crime).

Analyzing the USA would let you control for the environment (same country) and compare blacks to whites to let you determine if blacks can become as nonviolent and smart as whites if placed in the same country.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Flopper said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans with impenetrable jungles, dangerous rivers, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles compared to Africa.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa many thousands of years ago.*
Click to expand...



I don't know about that, Russia, and Finland are pretty harsh environments.
Try living there with no shelter in the winter, as opposed to Sub-Saharan Africa. (Yeah, that's what I thought)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Flopper said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
Click to expand...


So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.


----------



## frigidweirdo

bgrouse said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They actually don't.
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> 1) El Salvador 0.01% black
> 2) Honduras 2% black
> 3) Venezuela 2.9% black
> 4) US Virgin Islands 76%
> 5) Jamaica 92% black
> 
> So, you see, the top three how very, very few blacks. What unites them all is that they're in the Americas.
> 
> 
> 
> El Salvador? It barely has any blacks at all, so right away everyone can see your statistics are meaningless. Why don't you post a country with no blacks at all? Black crime rate will be a big fat 0!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually poverty puts people in a position where they feel crime is profitable, and for some it is, far more profitable than getting a proper job. It has nothing to do with color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Violent crime that puts you in prison is not profitable. You really think murdering someone in a street fight is profitable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you don't understand the simple post I wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand just fine that you're trying to whitewash negroes by posting statistics of countries with barely any negroes. El Salvador's black population is a fraction of a percentage of the country's total population. You may as well post a country with no blacks and point out that 0 blacks were responsible for crime there. WTF would that prove? You post countries in the Americas but leave out the most glaring one: USA (over 10%). It's obvious you have an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the top five countries for homicide in the world. I didn't whitewash anything at all. I simply went and took the top five countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful. So what's your point? That Latinos are violent, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you're the one trying to whitewash things by being incapable of understand simple statistics.
> 
> Yes, as I pointed out El Salvador has a black population which is 0.01% of the country, almost nothing, as I also pointed out, it has the worst murder rate per capita in the world. Do you disagree with either of these two statistics?
> 
> But seriously dude, if you can't grasp the point I'm making, can I suggest enrolling in school again? It's FUCKING SIMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1, 2, and 3 show that Mestizos are violent, too. 4 and 5 show blacks are violent when a majority, too. And even that's a bit of a guess since you're only posting intentional homicide. There's far more to violent crime (intentional homicide is generally a minority of the crime).
> 
> Analyzing the USA would let you control for the environment (same country) and compare blacks to whites to let you determine if blacks can become as nonviolent and smart as whites if placed in the same country.
Click to expand...


You said that black people lead the violent crime statistics. I was proving you wrong.

How am I supposed to not post international homicides? Should I post interstellar homicide rates? 

Look, if you want to post other violent crime, go ahead. The issue here is that a murder is a murder in almost any country. Violent crime changes, statistics are almost impossible to understand in every country you're looking at, and to see how a comparative would be made. 

For example the UK and the US probably have similar violent crime rates, yet the US's crime stats make it look LOWER.

Yes, analyzing the US would give you certain information. But you'd be cherry picking information to make a case.

If your argument is that black people are more violent, and you ONLY stick with the US, you'll never prove that black people are more violent. 

In fact there are plenty of black African countries with lower murder rates than the US.


----------



## frigidweirdo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
> 
> 
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
Click to expand...


Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.

If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.

Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money. 

The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.


----------



## Meathead

Flopper said:


> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *


There is also a high correlation between intelligence, poverty and crime (especially violent), so yes, with the lack of intelligence, one would expect higher poverty and crime rates.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> The thing about this thread is that we have a white man known to frequent stormfront making a claim about how blacks would be if not for whites. The end of that story was written at the OP.


Known to frequent storm front?  Back that up.  Show us.


----------



## Ventura77

francoHFW said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what they could have achieved... They've been totally screwed with for 700 years at least... When Europe was still in the Dark Ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know exactly what they did achieve.  That's all that really matters...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being despised and totally discriminated against has nothing to do with it, if you're racist brainwashed functional moron like yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont use your dislike of,  and my firm grasp of reality as an excuse for their failures.  Give them the credit they're due.  They've earned it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that believing blacks are inferior makes you a racist and an idiot? Africans have been ruined by outside interests for the last eight hundred years. You are a moron LOL
Click to expand...


Really dumbo? And yet everything we observe around the globe, every additional statistic and social or economic indicator tells us that they are a violent, savage, aggressively anti-assimilative group afflicted with the lowest genetically determined IQ...the facts don't lie Einstein, and in concert with your equally brilliant theory: if they've 'been ruined by outside forces" how weak and vulnerable they must have been...even your lies and distortions spell out 'inferior'...


----------



## Ventura77

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
> 
> 
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> You actually make a critical point here Sobieski:  I used to live in Jersey City, just west of Manhattan, several years ago Jersey City won the distinction of 'most diverse city in America'. There was literally every race, ethnicity and nationality living there, every language was spoken, every culture around the world was represented...and yet literally all of the shooting and killing was the work of low-income Blacks!!!  You cannot make this up...same story in all major cities across the nation: Chicago...Detroit...Philly...St Louis...Baltimore...Atlanta...Cleveland...Newark...DC...Oakland...etc...etc. And these are the same people who beseech us that 'Black Lives Matter"????  No other race or ethnicity has so firmly devoted themselves to killing one another, and yet the very subject is censored by dominant liberal media...we all know the hard sobering facts but discussion in the mainstream media is waved off as 'racist'...facts are now racist!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

frigidweirdo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> 
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
Click to expand...




frigidweirdo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> 
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
Click to expand...


Isn't Staten Island, New York , more inner city than Prince George's County, Maryland?
It's also not as rich, and more expensive in cost of living.

Thing is Staten Island doesn't have a murder rate as high as PG County, Maryland, could it be because Staten Island has a lot less Blacks?


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> 
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the main problem with that is blacks do not have a higher crime rate. And I'm not going to play the per capita game. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what is the black crime rate?
Click to expand...


.You've been shown that whites commit the most crimes and the numbers.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't Staten Island, New York , more inner city than Prince George's County, Maryland?
> It's also not as rich, and more expensive in cost of living.
> 
> Thing is Staten Island doesn't have a murder rate as high as PG County, Maryland, could it be because Staten Island has a lot less Blacks?
Click to expand...


What county is New York City in?


----------



## Taz

Left to their own devices, blacks probably wouldn't even go to school. And if some did, only an infinitesimal amount of them would make it through university.


----------



## Ventura77

frigidweirdo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> El Salvador? It barely has any blacks at all, so right away everyone can see your statistics are meaningless. Why don't you post a country with no blacks at all? Black crime rate will be a big fat 0!
> 
> Violent crime that puts you in prison is not profitable. You really think murdering someone in a street fight is profitable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you don't understand the simple post I wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand just fine that you're trying to whitewash negroes by posting statistics of countries with barely any negroes. El Salvador's black population is a fraction of a percentage of the country's total population. You may as well post a country with no blacks and point out that 0 blacks were responsible for crime there. WTF would that prove? You post countries in the Americas but leave out the most glaring one: USA (over 10%). It's obvious you have an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the top five countries for homicide in the world. I didn't whitewash anything at all. I simply went and took the top five countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful. So what's your point? That Latinos are violent, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you're the one trying to whitewash things by being incapable of understand simple statistics.
> 
> Yes, as I pointed out El Salvador has a black population which is 0.01% of the country, almost nothing, as I also pointed out, it has the worst murder rate per capita in the world. Do you disagree with either of these two statistics?
> 
> But seriously dude, if you can't grasp the point I'm making, can I suggest enrolling in school again? It's FUCKING SIMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1, 2, and 3 show that Mestizos are violent, too. 4 and 5 show blacks are violent when a majority, too. And even that's a bit of a guess since you're only posting intentional homicide. There's far more to violent crime (intentional homicide is generally a minority of the crime).
> 
> Analyzing the USA would let you control for the environment (same country) and compare blacks to whites to let you determine if blacks can become as nonviolent and smart as whites if placed in the same country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that black people lead the violent crime statistics. I was proving you wrong.
> 
> How am I supposed to not post international homicides? Should I post interstellar homicide rates?
> 
> Look, if you want to post other violent crime, go ahead. The issue here is that a murder is a murder in almost any country. Violent crime changes, statistics are almost impossible to understand in every country you're looking at, and to see how a comparative would be made.
> 
> For example the UK and the US probably have similar violent crime rates, yet the US's crime stats make it look LOWER.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, analyzing the US would give you certain information. But you'd be cherry picking information to make a case.
> 
> If your argument is that black people are more violent, and you ONLY stick with the US, you'll never prove that black people are more violent.
> 
> In fact there are plenty of black African countries with lower murder rates than the US.
Click to expand...


NOT IN DIRECT RATIO TO THE POPULATION...IF YOU DISPUTE THE RELEVANT DATA THAT BLACKS DOMINATE VIOLENT CRIME AND HOMICIDE AROUND THE GLOBE POST THE PROOF OR RECOGNIZE THAT YOU ARE SPINNING LIES...


Rushton and Whitney (2002) analyzed the 1993–1996 INTERPOL Yearbooks and found that across 100 countries, the rate of murder, rape, and serious assault is four times higher in African and Caribbean countries than elsewhere in the world. In violent crimes per 100,000 people, the rate for African countries was 149; for European, 42; and for Asian, 35. These results are similar to those carried out on other data sets from INTERPOL and the United Nations. They show the Black overrepresentation in violent crime to be a worldwide phenomenon.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the main problem with that is blacks do not have a higher crime rate. And I'm not going to play the per capita game. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what is the black crime rate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You've been shown that whites commit the most crimes and the numbers.
Click to expand...

And you've been shown,  and recoiled from the indisputable fact that Negros commit crimes at a significantly overall higher rate.  And nothing you post will ever show that to be different.  It doesn't really matter if you dont like the fact that per capita matters.  Because to the people who do matter; it matters...


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about this thread is that we have a white man known to frequent stormfront making a claim about how blacks would be if not for whites. The end of that story was written at the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Known to frequent storm front?  Back that up.  Show us.
Click to expand...


Nope. I am not going to stormfront in order to prove that you are not a racist white who started a thread based in your racist beliefs that blacks would be nothing without whitey.


----------



## Ventura77

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't Staten Island, New York , more inner city than Prince George's County, Maryland?
> It's also not as rich, and more expensive in cost of living.
> 
> Thing is Staten Island doesn't have a murder rate as high as PG County, Maryland, could it be because Staten Island has a lot less Blacks?
Click to expand...



There are isolated areas of Black concentration on Staten Island, with predictable results in terms of crime, but the Black representation is lower than Brooklyn or Queens...however there are still dangerous areas there...


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you don't understand the simple post I wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand just fine that you're trying to whitewash negroes by posting statistics of countries with barely any negroes. El Salvador's black population is a fraction of a percentage of the country's total population. You may as well post a country with no blacks and point out that 0 blacks were responsible for crime there. WTF would that prove? You post countries in the Americas but leave out the most glaring one: USA (over 10%). It's obvious you have an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the top five countries for homicide in the world. I didn't whitewash anything at all. I simply went and took the top five countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful. So what's your point? That Latinos are violent, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you're the one trying to whitewash things by being incapable of understand simple statistics.
> 
> Yes, as I pointed out El Salvador has a black population which is 0.01% of the country, almost nothing, as I also pointed out, it has the worst murder rate per capita in the world. Do you disagree with either of these two statistics?
> 
> But seriously dude, if you can't grasp the point I'm making, can I suggest enrolling in school again? It's FUCKING SIMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1, 2, and 3 show that Mestizos are violent, too. 4 and 5 show blacks are violent when a majority, too. And even that's a bit of a guess since you're only posting intentional homicide. There's far more to violent crime (intentional homicide is generally a minority of the crime).
> 
> Analyzing the USA would let you control for the environment (same country) and compare blacks to whites to let you determine if blacks can become as nonviolent and smart as whites if placed in the same country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that black people lead the violent crime statistics. I was proving you wrong.
> 
> How am I supposed to not post international homicides? Should I post interstellar homicide rates?
> 
> Look, if you want to post other violent crime, go ahead. The issue here is that a murder is a murder in almost any country. Violent crime changes, statistics are almost impossible to understand in every country you're looking at, and to see how a comparative would be made.
> 
> For example the UK and the US probably have similar violent crime rates, yet the US's crime stats make it look LOWER.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, analyzing the US would give you certain information. But you'd be cherry picking information to make a case.
> 
> If your argument is that black people are more violent, and you ONLY stick with the US, you'll never prove that black people are more violent.
> 
> In fact there are plenty of black African countries with lower murder rates than the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT IN DIRECT RATIO TO THE POPULATION...IF YOU DISPUTE THE RELEVANT DATA THAT BLACKS DOMINATE VIOLENT CRIME AND HOMICIDE AROUND THE GLOBE POST THE PROOF OR RECOGNIZE THAT YOU ARE SPINNING LIES...
> 
> 
> Rushton and Whitney (2002) analyzed the 1993–1996 INTERPOL Yearbooks and found that across 100 countries, the rate of murder, rape, and serious assault is four times higher in African and Caribbean countries than elsewhere in the world. In violent crimes per 100,000 people, the rate for African countries was 149; for European, 42; and for Asian, 35. These results are similar to those carried out on other data sets from INTERPOL and the United Nations. They show the Black overrepresentation in violent crime to be a worldwide phenomenon.
Click to expand...


.Wrong. This is 2017 not 1996.


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about this thread is that we have a white man known to frequent stormfront making a claim about how blacks would be if not for whites. The end of that story was written at the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Known to frequent storm front?  Back that up.  Show us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I am not going to stormfront in order to prove that you are not a racist white who started a thread based in your racist beliefs that blacks would be nothing without whitey.
Click to expand...



It is hardly necessary for anyone to consult STORMFRONT to depict the general chaos and manifestly inferior nature of Blacks in America you mesmerizing twit...In point of fact even invoking such puerile references suggests that you are not  intelligent enough to offer a counter-argument...


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand just fine that you're trying to whitewash negroes by posting statistics of countries with barely any negroes. El Salvador's black population is a fraction of a percentage of the country's total population. You may as well post a country with no blacks and point out that 0 blacks were responsible for crime there. WTF would that prove? You post countries in the Americas but leave out the most glaring one: USA (over 10%). It's obvious you have an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the top five countries for homicide in the world. I didn't whitewash anything at all. I simply went and took the top five countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful. So what's your point? That Latinos are violent, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you're the one trying to whitewash things by being incapable of understand simple statistics.
> 
> Yes, as I pointed out El Salvador has a black population which is 0.01% of the country, almost nothing, as I also pointed out, it has the worst murder rate per capita in the world. Do you disagree with either of these two statistics?
> 
> But seriously dude, if you can't grasp the point I'm making, can I suggest enrolling in school again? It's FUCKING SIMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1, 2, and 3 show that Mestizos are violent, too. 4 and 5 show blacks are violent when a majority, too. And even that's a bit of a guess since you're only posting intentional homicide. There's far more to violent crime (intentional homicide is generally a minority of the crime).
> 
> Analyzing the USA would let you control for the environment (same country) and compare blacks to whites to let you determine if blacks can become as nonviolent and smart as whites if placed in the same country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that black people lead the violent crime statistics. I was proving you wrong.
> 
> How am I supposed to not post international homicides? Should I post interstellar homicide rates?
> 
> Look, if you want to post other violent crime, go ahead. The issue here is that a murder is a murder in almost any country. Violent crime changes, statistics are almost impossible to understand in every country you're looking at, and to see how a comparative would be made.
> 
> For example the UK and the US probably have similar violent crime rates, yet the US's crime stats make it look LOWER.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, analyzing the US would give you certain information. But you'd be cherry picking information to make a case.
> 
> If your argument is that black people are more violent, and you ONLY stick with the US, you'll never prove that black people are more violent.
> 
> In fact there are plenty of black African countries with lower murder rates than the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT IN DIRECT RATIO TO THE POPULATION...IF YOU DISPUTE THE RELEVANT DATA THAT BLACKS DOMINATE VIOLENT CRIME AND HOMICIDE AROUND THE GLOBE POST THE PROOF OR RECOGNIZE THAT YOU ARE SPINNING LIES...
> 
> 
> Rushton and Whitney (2002) analyzed the 1993–1996 INTERPOL Yearbooks and found that across 100 countries, the rate of murder, rape, and serious assault is four times higher in African and Caribbean countries than elsewhere in the world. In violent crimes per 100,000 people, the rate for African countries was 149; for European, 42; and for Asian, 35. These results are similar to those carried out on other data sets from INTERPOL and the United Nations. They show the Black overrepresentation in violent crime to be a worldwide phenomenon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Wrong. This is 2017 not 1996.
Click to expand...



No kidding dumbo...the stats are now worse


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> 
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't Staten Island, New York , more inner city than Prince George's County, Maryland?
> It's also not as rich, and more expensive in cost of living.
> 
> Thing is Staten Island doesn't have a murder rate as high as PG County, Maryland, could it be because Staten Island has a lot less Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are isolated areas of Black concentration on Staten Island, with predictable results in terms of crime, but the Black representation is lower than Brooklyn or Queens...however there are still dangerous areas there...
Click to expand...


What county is New York City in?


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't Staten Island, New York , more inner city than Prince George's County, Maryland?
> It's also not as rich, and more expensive in cost of living.
> 
> Thing is Staten Island doesn't have a murder rate as high as PG County, Maryland, could it be because Staten Island has a lot less Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are isolated areas of Black concentration on Staten Island, with predictable results in terms of crime, but the Black representation is lower than Brooklyn or Queens...however there are still dangerous areas there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What county is New York City in?
Click to expand...



Five of New York's counties are each coextensive with New York City's five boroughs and do not have county governments. They are: New York County (*Manhattan*),*Kings County* (*Brooklyn*), *Bronx County* (The Bronx), Richmond County (Staten Island), and *Queens* County (*Queens*).


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the top five countries for homicide in the world. I didn't whitewash anything at all. I simply went and took the top five countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful. So what's your point? That Latinos are violent, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you're the one trying to whitewash things by being incapable of understand simple statistics.
> 
> Yes, as I pointed out El Salvador has a black population which is 0.01% of the country, almost nothing, as I also pointed out, it has the worst murder rate per capita in the world. Do you disagree with either of these two statistics?
> 
> But seriously dude, if you can't grasp the point I'm making, can I suggest enrolling in school again? It's FUCKING SIMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1, 2, and 3 show that Mestizos are violent, too. 4 and 5 show blacks are violent when a majority, too. And even that's a bit of a guess since you're only posting intentional homicide. There's far more to violent crime (intentional homicide is generally a minority of the crime).
> 
> Analyzing the USA would let you control for the environment (same country) and compare blacks to whites to let you determine if blacks can become as nonviolent and smart as whites if placed in the same country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that black people lead the violent crime statistics. I was proving you wrong.
> 
> How am I supposed to not post international homicides? Should I post interstellar homicide rates?
> 
> Look, if you want to post other violent crime, go ahead. The issue here is that a murder is a murder in almost any country. Violent crime changes, statistics are almost impossible to understand in every country you're looking at, and to see how a comparative would be made.
> 
> For example the UK and the US probably have similar violent crime rates, yet the US's crime stats make it look LOWER.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, analyzing the US would give you certain information. But you'd be cherry picking information to make a case.
> 
> If your argument is that black people are more violent, and you ONLY stick with the US, you'll never prove that black people are more violent.
> 
> In fact there are plenty of black African countries with lower murder rates than the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT IN DIRECT RATIO TO THE POPULATION...IF YOU DISPUTE THE RELEVANT DATA THAT BLACKS DOMINATE VIOLENT CRIME AND HOMICIDE AROUND THE GLOBE POST THE PROOF OR RECOGNIZE THAT YOU ARE SPINNING LIES...
> 
> 
> Rushton and Whitney (2002) analyzed the 1993–1996 INTERPOL Yearbooks and found that across 100 countries, the rate of murder, rape, and serious assault is four times higher in African and Caribbean countries than elsewhere in the world. In violent crimes per 100,000 people, the rate for African countries was 149; for European, 42; and for Asian, 35. These results are similar to those carried out on other data sets from INTERPOL and the United Nations. They show the Black overrepresentation in violent crime to be a worldwide phenomenon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Wrong. This is 2017 not 1996.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding dumbo...the stats are now worse
Click to expand...


I doubt it.  Whites like you live in an imaginary world hat does not exist. So until you learn what western foreign policy creates relative to protecting "interests" then you'll make these silly assertions that leaves out reality.


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't Staten Island, New York , more inner city than Prince George's County, Maryland?
> It's also not as rich, and more expensive in cost of living.
> 
> Thing is Staten Island doesn't have a murder rate as high as PG County, Maryland, could it be because Staten Island has a lot less Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are isolated areas of Black concentration on Staten Island, with predictable results in terms of crime, but the Black representation is lower than Brooklyn or Queens...however there are still dangerous areas there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What county is New York City in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Five of New York's counties are each coextensive with New York City's five boroughs and do not have county governments. They are: New York County (*Manhattan*),*Kings County* (*Brooklyn*), *Bronx County* (The Bronx), Richmond County (Staten Island), and *Queens* County (*Queens*).
Click to expand...


So we have a white idiot that makes claims about a county that is basically Baltimore and compares it to Staten Island.


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful. So what's your point? That Latinos are violent, too?1, 2, and 3 show that Mestizos are violent, too. 4 and 5 show blacks are violent when a majority, too. And even that's a bit of a guess since you're only posting intentional homicide. There's far more to violent crime (intentional homicide is generally a minority of the crime).
> 
> Analyzing the USA would let you control for the environment (same country) and compare blacks to whites to let you determine if blacks can become as nonviolent and smart as whites if placed in the same country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that black people lead the violent crime statistics. I was proving you wrong.
> 
> How am I supposed to not post international homicides? Should I post interstellar homicide rates?
> 
> Look, if you want to post other violent crime, go ahead. The issue here is that a murder is a murder in almost any country. Violent crime changes, statistics are almost impossible to understand in every country you're looking at, and to see how a comparative would be made.
> 
> For example the UK and the US probably have similar violent crime rates, yet the US's crime stats make it look LOWER.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, analyzing the US would give you certain information. But you'd be cherry picking information to make a case.
> 
> If your argument is that black people are more violent, and you ONLY stick with the US, you'll never prove that black people are more violent.
> 
> In fact there are plenty of black African countries with lower murder rates than the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT IN DIRECT RATIO TO THE POPULATION...IF YOU DISPUTE THE RELEVANT DATA THAT BLACKS DOMINATE VIOLENT CRIME AND HOMICIDE AROUND THE GLOBE POST THE PROOF OR RECOGNIZE THAT YOU ARE SPINNING LIES...
> 
> 
> Rushton and Whitney (2002) analyzed the 1993–1996 INTERPOL Yearbooks and found that across 100 countries, the rate of murder, rape, and serious assault is four times higher in African and Caribbean countries than elsewhere in the world. In violent crimes per 100,000 people, the rate for African countries was 149; for European, 42; and for Asian, 35. These results are similar to those carried out on other data sets from INTERPOL and the United Nations. They show the Black overrepresentation in violent crime to be a worldwide phenomenon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Wrong. This is 2017 not 1996.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding dumbo...the stats are now worse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  Whites like you live in an imaginary world hat does not exist. So until you learn what western foreign policy creates relative to protecting "interests" then you'll make these silly assertions that leaves out reality.
Click to expand...



First of all I am not 'White'...secondly if you presume to label anything I've stated a 'silly assertion' you are obligated to back it up with at least a modest stab at proof...because this is missing I will assume that you are another empty-headed liberal twit---talk about an 'imaginary world' trying to sound progressive and tolerant, but coming off as another minted fool...


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't Staten Island, New York , more inner city than Prince George's County, Maryland?
> It's also not as rich, and more expensive in cost of living.
> 
> Thing is Staten Island doesn't have a murder rate as high as PG County, Maryland, could it be because Staten Island has a lot less Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are isolated areas of Black concentration on Staten Island, with predictable results in terms of crime, but the Black representation is lower than Brooklyn or Queens...however there are still dangerous areas there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What county is New York City in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Five of New York's counties are each coextensive with New York City's five boroughs and do not have county governments. They are: New York County (*Manhattan*),*Kings County* (*Brooklyn*), *Bronx County* (The Bronx), Richmond County (Staten Island), and *Queens* County (*Queens*).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we have a white idiot that makes claims about a county that is basically Baltimore and compares it to Staten Island.
Click to expand...



Perhaps you can tell us all about the fractious demographics of Baltimore and Staten Island imbecile?  You are a typical Liberal idiot...emblematic symptomatic


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said that black people lead the violent crime statistics. I was proving you wrong.
> 
> How am I supposed to not post international homicides? Should I post interstellar homicide rates?
> 
> Look, if you want to post other violent crime, go ahead. The issue here is that a murder is a murder in almost any country. Violent crime changes, statistics are almost impossible to understand in every country you're looking at, and to see how a comparative would be made.
> 
> For example the UK and the US probably have similar violent crime rates, yet the US's crime stats make it look LOWER.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, analyzing the US would give you certain information. But you'd be cherry picking information to make a case.
> 
> If your argument is that black people are more violent, and you ONLY stick with the US, you'll never prove that black people are more violent.
> 
> In fact there are plenty of black African countries with lower murder rates than the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT IN DIRECT RATIO TO THE POPULATION...IF YOU DISPUTE THE RELEVANT DATA THAT BLACKS DOMINATE VIOLENT CRIME AND HOMICIDE AROUND THE GLOBE POST THE PROOF OR RECOGNIZE THAT YOU ARE SPINNING LIES...
> 
> 
> Rushton and Whitney (2002) analyzed the 1993–1996 INTERPOL Yearbooks and found that across 100 countries, the rate of murder, rape, and serious assault is four times higher in African and Caribbean countries than elsewhere in the world. In violent crimes per 100,000 people, the rate for African countries was 149; for European, 42; and for Asian, 35. These results are similar to those carried out on other data sets from INTERPOL and the United Nations. They show the Black overrepresentation in violent crime to be a worldwide phenomenon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Wrong. This is 2017 not 1996.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding dumbo...the stats are now worse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  Whites like you live in an imaginary world hat does not exist. So until you learn what western foreign policy creates relative to protecting "interests" then you'll make these silly assertions that leaves out reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I am not 'White'...secondly if you presume to label anything I've stated a 'silly assertion' you are obligated to back it up with at least a modest stab at proof...because this is missing I will assume that you are another empty-headed liberal twit---talk about an 'imaginary world' trying to sound progressive and tolerant, but coming off as another minted fool...
Click to expand...


Sure you ain't white but you believe in white supremacy. Everything you say is not based on fact. But you want everyone else to prove themselves.


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT IN DIRECT RATIO TO THE POPULATION...IF YOU DISPUTE THE RELEVANT DATA THAT BLACKS DOMINATE VIOLENT CRIME AND HOMICIDE AROUND THE GLOBE POST THE PROOF OR RECOGNIZE THAT YOU ARE SPINNING LIES...
> 
> 
> Rushton and Whitney (2002) analyzed the 1993–1996 INTERPOL Yearbooks and found that across 100 countries, the rate of murder, rape, and serious assault is four times higher in African and Caribbean countries than elsewhere in the world. In violent crimes per 100,000 people, the rate for African countries was 149; for European, 42; and for Asian, 35. These results are similar to those carried out on other data sets from INTERPOL and the United Nations. They show the Black overrepresentation in violent crime to be a worldwide phenomenon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Wrong. This is 2017 not 1996.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding dumbo...the stats are now worse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  Whites like you live in an imaginary world hat does not exist. So until you learn what western foreign policy creates relative to protecting "interests" then you'll make these silly assertions that leaves out reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I am not 'White'...secondly if you presume to label anything I've stated a 'silly assertion' you are obligated to back it up with at least a modest stab at proof...because this is missing I will assume that you are another empty-headed liberal twit---talk about an 'imaginary world' trying to sound progressive and tolerant, but coming off as another minted fool...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you ain't white but you believe in white supremacy. Everything you say is not based on fact. But you want everyone else to prove themselves.
Click to expand...



My God are you dense!!!  You have no idea what county NYC is in yet you try to sound authoritative while discussing the conditions there?  You deranged, hyperbolic Liberal clowns have such a demonstrably pre-scripted page of insults and assumptions that you have lost the actual ability to think and reason...the signatures are unmistakable...cringe-worthy moron


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT IN DIRECT RATIO TO THE POPULATION...IF YOU DISPUTE THE RELEVANT DATA THAT BLACKS DOMINATE VIOLENT CRIME AND HOMICIDE AROUND THE GLOBE POST THE PROOF OR RECOGNIZE THAT YOU ARE SPINNING LIES...
> 
> 
> Rushton and Whitney (2002) analyzed the 1993–1996 INTERPOL Yearbooks and found that across 100 countries, the rate of murder, rape, and serious assault is four times higher in African and Caribbean countries than elsewhere in the world. In violent crimes per 100,000 people, the rate for African countries was 149; for European, 42; and for Asian, 35. These results are similar to those carried out on other data sets from INTERPOL and the United Nations. They show the Black overrepresentation in violent crime to be a worldwide phenomenon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Wrong. This is 2017 not 1996.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding dumbo...the stats are now worse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  Whites like you live in an imaginary world hat does not exist. So until you learn what western foreign policy creates relative to protecting "interests" then you'll make these silly assertions that leaves out reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I am not 'White'...secondly if you presume to label anything I've stated a 'silly assertion' you are obligated to back it up with at least a modest stab at proof...because this is missing I will assume that you are another empty-headed liberal twit---talk about an 'imaginary world' trying to sound progressive and tolerant, but coming off as another minted fool...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you ain't white but you believe in white supremacy. Everything you say is not based on fact. But you want everyone else to prove themselves.
Click to expand...



All the imbecile can come back with is vapid caricatured terms like 'White supremacist' and the old reliable 'racist'...clearly the fool lacks the ability to construct an argument...sad


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT IN DIRECT RATIO TO THE POPULATION...IF YOU DISPUTE THE RELEVANT DATA THAT BLACKS DOMINATE VIOLENT CRIME AND HOMICIDE AROUND THE GLOBE POST THE PROOF OR RECOGNIZE THAT YOU ARE SPINNING LIES...
> 
> 
> Rushton and Whitney (2002) analyzed the 1993–1996 INTERPOL Yearbooks and found that across 100 countries, the rate of murder, rape, and serious assault is four times higher in African and Caribbean countries than elsewhere in the world. In violent crimes per 100,000 people, the rate for African countries was 149; for European, 42; and for Asian, 35. These results are similar to those carried out on other data sets from INTERPOL and the United Nations. They show the Black overrepresentation in violent crime to be a worldwide phenomenon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Wrong. This is 2017 not 1996.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding dumbo...the stats are now worse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  Whites like you live in an imaginary world hat does not exist. So until you learn what western foreign policy creates relative to protecting "interests" then you'll make these silly assertions that leaves out reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I am not 'White'...secondly if you presume to label anything I've stated a 'silly assertion' you are obligated to back it up with at least a modest stab at proof...because this is missing I will assume that you are another empty-headed liberal twit---talk about an 'imaginary world' trying to sound progressive and tolerant, but coming off as another minted fool...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you ain't white but you believe in white supremacy. Everything you say is not based on fact. But you want everyone else to prove themselves.
Click to expand...



LOL...now the dullard is telling me that I'm white...I cannot stop laughing!!!  absolute moron


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about this thread is that we have a white man known to frequent stormfront making a claim about how blacks would be if not for whites. The end of that story was written at the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Known to frequent storm front?  Back that up.  Show us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I am not going to stormfront in order to prove that you are not a racist white who started a thread based in your racist beliefs that blacks would be nothing without whitey.
Click to expand...

Like the rest of your fantastical tripe...  You are incapable of proving to others,  the assertions you believe.  Most of which are lies...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> 
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't Staten Island, New York , more inner city than Prince George's County, Maryland?
> It's also not as rich, and more expensive in cost of living.
> 
> Thing is Staten Island doesn't have a murder rate as high as PG County, Maryland, could it be because Staten Island has a lot less Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What county is New York City in?
Click to expand...


New York City has a few counties, the one called Staten Island is Richmond County.

Actually New York City as a whole even has a lower murder rate than Prince George's County, Maryland.

Brooklyn, New York, and Prince George's County, Maryland have similar murder rates.

The big question is how come, considering that PG, County is about twice as high in income, and far lower in poverty than Brooklyn.

But, then again the White percentages are similar, so there we go.


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Staten Island, New York , more inner city than Prince George's County, Maryland?
> It's also not as rich, and more expensive in cost of living.
> 
> Thing is Staten Island doesn't have a murder rate as high as PG County, Maryland, could it be because Staten Island has a lot less Blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are isolated areas of Black concentration on Staten Island, with predictable results in terms of crime, but the Black representation is lower than Brooklyn or Queens...however there are still dangerous areas there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What county is New York City in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Five of New York's counties are each coextensive with New York City's five boroughs and do not have county governments. They are: New York County (*Manhattan*),*Kings County* (*Brooklyn*), *Bronx County* (The Bronx), Richmond County (Staten Island), and *Queens* County (*Queens*).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we have a white idiot that makes claims about a county that is basically Baltimore and compares it to Staten Island.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can tell us all about the fractious demographics of Baltimore and Staten Island imbecile?  You are a typical Liberal idiot...emblematic symptomatic
Click to expand...


Baltimore Has 2.71 million people while Staten Island has 468,000, Baltimore has roughly 6 times the number of people and yet you idiots are comparing murder rates to make claims of white superiority. And even worse you only consider murder rates when murder is not the only crime nor is it the only violent crime. Finally demographics alone doesn't prove your bogus crap, but you are not mentally capable of understanding the effect of public policy or the damage caused by 90-100 years of public policy.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about this thread is that we have a white man known to frequent stormfront making a claim about how blacks would be if not for whites. The end of that story was written at the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Known to frequent storm front?  Back that up.  Show us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I am not going to stormfront in order to prove that you are not a racist white who started a thread based in your racist beliefs that blacks would be nothing without whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the rest of your fantastical tripe...  You are incapable of proving to others,  the assertions you believe.  Most of which are lies...
Click to expand...


Really?

*They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows. Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them. Because petty gripes, and century old grievances aside... The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have, or ever will for the non-Negro.*

*"Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon*

This is your OP. You are white and this is what you believe.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are isolated areas of Black concentration on Staten Island, with predictable results in terms of crime, but the Black representation is lower than Brooklyn or Queens...however there are still dangerous areas there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What county is New York City in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Five of New York's counties are each coextensive with New York City's five boroughs and do not have county governments. They are: New York County (*Manhattan*),*Kings County* (*Brooklyn*), *Bronx County* (The Bronx), Richmond County (Staten Island), and *Queens* County (*Queens*).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we have a white idiot that makes claims about a county that is basically Baltimore and compares it to Staten Island.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can tell us all about the fractious demographics of Baltimore and Staten Island imbecile?  You are a typical Liberal idiot...emblematic symptomatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baltimore Has 2.71 million people while Staten Island has 468,000, Baltimore has roughly 6 times the number of people and yet you idiots are comparing murder rates to make claims of white superiority. And even worse you only consider murder rates when murder is not the only crime nor is it the only violent crime. Finally demographics alone doesn't prove your bogus crap, but you are not mentally capable of understanding the effect of public policy or the damage caused by 90-100 years of public policy.
Click to expand...


Well, the original argument was Prince George's County, Maryland vs Staten Island, New York.
Considering that Prince George's County, Maryland is richer, has less poverty, is less expensive, and less inner-city, then there's only one major reason I can think of for why Prince George's County, Maryland has much higher murder rates, and it's the Black demographic.


----------



## frigidweirdo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't Staten Island, New York , more inner city than Prince George's County, Maryland?
> It's also not as rich, and more expensive in cost of living.
> 
> Thing is Staten Island doesn't have a murder rate as high as PG County, Maryland, could it be because Staten Island has a lot less Blacks?
Click to expand...


Potentially. But is it because they're black, or is it because a lot of what has happened in history? 

When a child grows up, they remember what they did say the year before. The year after they may have forgotten what they did two years before, but they remember what they did the year before, and what they did the year before was based on what they knew at that time, which was from the year before. So while things get forgotten, they still have an impact on people's lives.

Now, in the US with slavery and segregation, such things might be half forgotten, but they still play a part in the lives of people.

So, black people don't necessarily commit more crimes because they're black. They commit more crimes because of issues of poverty and the like, but often some of these areas are the most deprived areas in the country. However the issue isn't so easy to see with statistics. Sometimes it's about mentality. 

For example Wolf Point Montana is 96.4% white and the third lowest income place in the country. It has 2,800 people in an area of 2.3KM2, however it's surrounded by countryside. Its poor because there's probably not much there, it's on a reservation, but crime wise there probably isn't much around to commit crime on. The temptation just isn't there.

Prince George's County is right next to DC. The county contains many different parts, rich and poor.

Mapping America’s distressed communities, zip code by zip code

Hyattsville, school dropout rate 28%. Adults not working (officially) 28%. Now, what's that in real terms? 50% not working legally??? Poverty rate 12%. Distress score 51.8

Hillcress Heights, drop out rate 9%, Adults not work (officially) 38%. Poverty rate 8%. Distress score 50.4. 

But Bowie, drop out rate 5%, Adults not working 29%, poverty rate 4%, distress score 4.9

That's much different to Hyattsville and Hillcress Heights. 

Marlboro village, distress score 9.2. Again, massively different. Luke Arbor is similar. 

You have rich and poor areas within these counties which skew the statistics. There are poor areas and there are rich areas. 

Statten Island has a few places with high distress scores and many places with low scores.

The point here is that what we're talking about is extremely complex. There's more than just one or two statistics here. You have to put together a whole load of statistics and then try and figure out which things are causing the problems and which problems are caused by things that aren't statistics.

I did this with London and basically came out with a view that you could predict, with enough information, the crime levels of areas more or less, none of it had much to do with color.


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are isolated areas of Black concentration on Staten Island, with predictable results in terms of crime, but the Black representation is lower than Brooklyn or Queens...however there are still dangerous areas there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What county is New York City in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Five of New York's counties are each coextensive with New York City's five boroughs and do not have county governments. They are: New York County (*Manhattan*),*Kings County* (*Brooklyn*), *Bronx County* (The Bronx), Richmond County (Staten Island), and *Queens* County (*Queens*).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we have a white idiot that makes claims about a county that is basically Baltimore and compares it to Staten Island.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can tell us all about the fractious demographics of Baltimore and Staten Island imbecile?  You are a typical Liberal idiot...emblematic symptomatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baltimore Has 2.71 million people while Staten Island has 468,000, Baltimore has roughly 6 times the number of people and yet you idiots are comparing murder rates to make claims of white superiority. And even worse you only consider murder rates when murder is not the only crime nor is it the only violent crime. Finally demographics alone doesn't prove your bogus crap, but you are not mentally capable of understanding the effect of public policy or the damage caused by 90-100 years of public policy.
Click to expand...



Gee thanks so much for re-stating the obvious you mindless clown...not surprisingly the point eludes your tiny atrophied brain...however before you try to awkwardly condescend to anyone regarding the relevant stats maybe---just maybe---you should endeavor to comprehend them yourself...the FBI and DOJ data-base will confirm the immutable relationship between high crime-rates and Black demographics...either no one has properly tutored you in polemics or you just as you appear: a brazen, demonstrably mindless Liberal stereotype...a 3% grouping of the domestic population literally own over 50% of violent offenses---including homicide...that 3% is Black males between 15 and 35...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Washington DC is the richest metro area, and by no means the most expensive, nor the safest metro area in the U.S.
Actually quite the opposite, Washington DC is more dangerous than many poorer places in the U.S.A

It seems that there's a reason why, the huge amounts of Blacks who liter the Washington DC metro area.


----------



## BlackSand

frigidweirdo said:


> A GDP of $36,000 per capita, however this doesn't point to any income inequality. I don't know enough about the US Virgin Islands to make a comment on the situation there. Do you?



It's hard to compare the US Virgin Islands to much of anything.
Income inequity is difficult to calculate because there is limited population and a great influx of wealth generated by their major industry (tourism).

Crime statistics are skewed because law enforcement is handled differently ... And simple geographical benefits.
There is a serious concern for law enforcement to heavily protect the tourism industry ... They show in force and don't put up with much crap.
They handle difficulties with tourists different than difficulties with the indigenous people.
You also have to remember that they are islands ... Simply put, if you are poor and a crook, you just aren't going to be able to run that far.

A better example of that would be Rotan, Honduras ... It doesn't share the same crime statistics as the mainland.

It's major industries (income wise) are tourism and ex-pat housing opportunities ... Crap Madonna has (or had anyways) a house there.
It's a 45 minute boat ride from the mainland ... Not too many people are going to swim that far.
There are extremely poor people on the island ... But law enforcement doesn't have a problem keeping criminals out or in check.
If you get caught committing a serious crime ... You don't stay on the island ... And you aren't swimming back.

.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't Staten Island, New York , more inner city than Prince George's County, Maryland?
> It's also not as rich, and more expensive in cost of living.
> 
> Thing is Staten Island doesn't have a murder rate as high as PG County, Maryland, could it be because Staten Island has a lot less Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What county is New York City in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York City has a few counties, the one called Staten Island is Richmond County.
> 
> Actually New York City as a whole even has a lower murder rate than Prince George's County, Maryland.
> 
> Brooklyn, New York, and Prince George's County, Maryland have similar murder rates.
> 
> The big question is how come, considering that PG, County is about twice as high in income, and far lower in poverty than Brooklyn.
> 
> But, then again the White percentages are similar, so there we go.
Click to expand...

.
The black non Hispanic population of New York is almost 2 million. The black population of Baltimore is 797,000. There are about 3 times the number of blacks in NYC. So there we go.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Washington DC is the richest metro area, and by no means the most expensive, nor the safest metro area in the U.S.
> Actually quite the opposite, Washington DC is more dangerous than many poorer places in the U.S.A
> 
> It seems that there's a reason why, the huge amounts of Blacks who liter the Washington DC metro area.



Nationwide whites commit most of the violent crime and the most crime period.


----------



## frigidweirdo

BlackSand said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A GDP of $36,000 per capita, however this doesn't point to any income inequality. I don't know enough about the US Virgin Islands to make a comment on the situation there. Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to compare the US Virgin Islands to much of anything.
> Income inequity is difficult to calculate because there is limited population and a great influx of wealth generated by their major industry (tourism).
> 
> Crime statistics are skewed because law enforcement is handled differently ... And simple geographical benefits.
> There is a serious concern for law enforcement to heavily protect the tourism industry ... They show in force and don't put up with much crap.
> They handle difficulties with tourists different than difficulties with the indigenous people.
> You also have to remember that they are islands ... Simply put, if you are poor and a crook, you just aren't going to be able to run that far.
> 
> A better example of that would be Rotan, Honduras ... It doesn't share the same crime statistics as the mainland.
> 
> It's major industries (income wise) are tourism and ex-pat housing opportunities ... Crap Madonna has (or had anyways) a house there.
> It's a 45 minute boat ride from the mainland ... Not too many people are going to swim that far.
> There are extremely poor people on the island ... But law enforcement doesn't have a problem keeping criminals out or in check.
> If you get caught committing a serious crime ... You don't stay on the island ... And you aren't swimming back.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yes, often it's very difficult to compare one place to another place. First it often requires some kind of understanding about those places that are being compared. However, the point that was being made was that black people are the most violent. A quick look at the statistics suggests this isn't the case at all. 

You might want better examples, but the reality is the making an "argument" was making a piss poor one, and I proved them wrong in about 10 words.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about this thread is that we have a white man known to frequent stormfront making a claim about how blacks would be if not for whites. The end of that story was written at the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Known to frequent storm front?  Back that up.  Show us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I am not going to stormfront in order to prove that you are not a racist white who started a thread based in your racist beliefs that blacks would be nothing without whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the rest of your fantastical tripe...  You are incapable of proving to others,  the assertions you believe.  Most of which are lies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows. Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them. Because petty gripes, and century old grievances aside... The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have, or ever will for the non-Negro.*
> 
> *"Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon*
> 
> This is your OP. You are white and this is what you believe.
Click to expand...

Which has nothing to do with your fantasy,  that I frequent storm front.  The first time I ever heard of it was from the libtards on this board.  The last I heard of it...  It got shut down.  Don't make claims about other posters that you can't back up.


----------



## frigidweirdo

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washington DC is the richest metro area, and by no means the most expensive, nor the safest metro area in the U.S.
> Actually quite the opposite, Washington DC is more dangerous than many poorer places in the U.S.A
> 
> It seems that there's a reason why, the huge amounts of Blacks who liter the Washington DC metro area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide whites commit most of the violent crime and the most crime period.
Click to expand...


But really that's using statistics badly. Facts can often be presented in different ways to make people who don't use their brains to think in a certain way.


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washington DC is the richest metro area, and by no means the most expensive, nor the safest metro area in the U.S.
> Actually quite the opposite, Washington DC is more dangerous than many poorer places in the U.S.A
> 
> It seems that there's a reason why, the huge amounts of Blacks who liter the Washington DC metro area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide whites commit most of the violent crime and the most crime period.
Click to expand...



Wrong yet again imbecile" Whites are 72% of the population, Blacks are roughly 13%...add to this the fact that Hispanic males are counted as White and the picture is complete...are you familiar with the concept of ratios moron? Blacks commit violent offenses on an order roughly eight times that of whites...my God are you dumb!


----------



## Ventura77

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about this thread is that we have a white man known to frequent stormfront making a claim about how blacks would be if not for whites. The end of that story was written at the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Known to frequent storm front?  Back that up.  Show us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I am not going to stormfront in order to prove that you are not a racist white who started a thread based in your racist beliefs that blacks would be nothing without whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the rest of your fantastical tripe...  You are incapable of proving to others,  the assertions you believe.  Most of which are lies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows. Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them. Because petty gripes, and century old grievances aside... The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have, or ever will for the non-Negro.*
> 
> *"Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon*
> 
> This is your OP. You are white and this is what you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which has nothing to do with your fantasy,  that I frequent storm front.  The first time I ever heard of it was from the libtards on this board.  The last I heard of it...  It got shut down.  Don't make claims about other posters that you can't back up.
Click to expand...



Don't let it bother you Vastator, Liberals typically invoke those words because they cannot mount an actual argument...


----------



## BlackSand

frigidweirdo said:


> Yes, often it's very difficult to compare one place to another place. First it often requires some kind of understanding about those places that are being compared. However, the point that was being made was that black people are the most violent. A quick look at the statistics suggests this isn't the case at all.
> 
> You might want better examples, but the reality is the making an "argument" was making a piss poor one, and I proved them wrong in about 10 words.



Yeah ... I understand what you are saying ... I just thought it was interesting the things you hear about in history class versus what you can view in life.

You can take a trip to Dominica or St Kitts ... And the influence of a white dominated history is no longer a question that needs answering.
The countryside is still littered with windmills where the Robber Barons processed sugarcane using slave labor ... They didn't tear them down.

In a way that kind of forces one to accept the simple realization ... You don't have to simply believe what someone says ... It's still standing there in front of you.

It's no longer a concept nor an idea ... It makes a direct correlation to world around it.
It forces you to examine your own interpretations ... It allows you to question how anything can get better if we travel down a road that attempts to suggest we should consider race when making any decision.

It doesn't mean you believe race hasn't had an influence on where we have come from ... It is proof it shouldn't have an influence on were we are going.


.


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washington DC is the richest metro area, and by no means the most expensive, nor the safest metro area in the U.S.
> Actually quite the opposite, Washington DC is more dangerous than many poorer places in the U.S.A
> 
> It seems that there's a reason why, the huge amounts of Blacks who liter the Washington DC metro area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide whites commit most of the violent crime and the most crime period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again imbecile" Whites are 72% of the population, Blacks are roughly 13%...add to this the fact that Hispanic males are counted as White and the picture is complete...are you familiar with the concept of ratios moron? Blacks commit violent offenses on an order roughly eight times that of whites...my God are you dumb!
Click to expand...


No that's not wrong..If you have 1,000 crimes and whites commit 700 of them they commit 70 percent of the crime. The ratio would be 7 out of 10 crimes are committed by whites. Blacks do not commit violent crimes at a rate of  8 times that of whites. Blacks commit crimes at a rate that is roughly 3 times less than whites. And they commit violent crimes at roughly half the rate. Mind you that we are talking about the occurrences of crime and the race that creates the occurrence, not the total population of any race and the number of crimes because that is a invalid measurement due to the fact that not everybody in any racial category is responsible for crime.


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washington DC is the richest metro area, and by no means the most expensive, nor the safest metro area in the U.S.
> Actually quite the opposite, Washington DC is more dangerous than many poorer places in the U.S.A
> 
> It seems that there's a reason why, the huge amounts of Blacks who liter the Washington DC metro area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide whites commit most of the violent crime and the most crime period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again imbecile" Whites are 72% of the population, Blacks are roughly 13%...add to this the fact that Hispanic males are counted as White and the picture is complete...are you familiar with the concept of ratios moron? Blacks commit violent offenses on an order roughly eight times that of whites...my God are you dumb!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not wrong..If you have 1,000 crimes and whites commit 700 of them they commit 70 percent of the crime. The ratio would be 7 out of 10 crimes are committed by whites. Blacks do not commit violent crimes at a rate of  8 times that of whites. Blacks commit crimes at a rate that is roughly 3 times less than whites. And they commit violent crimes at roughly half the rate. Mind you that we are talking about the occurrences of crime and the race that creates the occurrence, not the total population of any race and the number of crimes because that is a invalid measurement due to the fact that not everybody in any racial category is responsible for crime.
Click to expand...


Wrong yet again you delirious twit: to re-state for the Liberal mentality: a 3% grouping of Blacks---Black males between the age of 15 and 35---are responsible for over 50% of violent offenses...wanna figure out the ratios ????   sigh




Black Americans are 12.1% of the US Population, Yet They Commit: 32.5% of All Rapes, 34.1% of all Assaults, 54.9% of All Robberies, and 49.4% of All Murders. 91% of Murdered Black Americans, Are Killed By Other Black Americans. The Truth Isn’t Racist, It’s Just The Truth


----------



## Godboy

francoHFW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know exactly what they did achieve.  That's all that really matters...
> 
> 
> 
> Being despised and totally discriminated against has nothing to do with it, if you're racist brainwashed functional moron like yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont use your dislike of,  and my firm grasp of reality as an excuse for their failures.  Give them the credit they're due.  They've earned it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that believing blacks are inferior makes you a racist and an idiot? Africans have been ruined by outside interests for the last eight hundred years. You are a moron LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with black people isnt the color of their skin; its their inferior culture that causes them to underachieve in every category that societies are judged by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you enjoy being an idiot racist? LOL!
Click to expand...

Racist? Since when is CULTURE a race? You are dumb as fuck!


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about this thread is that we have a white man known to frequent stormfront making a claim about how blacks would be if not for whites. The end of that story was written at the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Known to frequent storm front?  Back that up.  Show us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I am not going to stormfront in order to prove that you are not a racist white who started a thread based in your racist beliefs that blacks would be nothing without whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the rest of your fantastical tripe...  You are incapable of proving to others,  the assertions you believe.  Most of which are lies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows. Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them. Because petty gripes, and century old grievances aside... The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have, or ever will for the non-Negro.*
> 
> *"Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon*
> 
> This is your OP. You are white and this is what you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which has nothing to do with your fantasy,  that I frequent storm front.  The first time I ever heard of it was from the libtards on this board.  The last I heard of it...  It got shut down.  Don't make claims about other posters that you can't back up.
Click to expand...


Well you would not have heard it got shut down if you did not frequent the place. You believe in white supremacy so stop pretending to be butthurt because you get associated with frequenting a white supremacist forum.


----------



## Asclepias

Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet? 

Lets be serious for a moment.

1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.

If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Known to frequent storm front?  Back that up.  Show us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I am not going to stormfront in order to prove that you are not a racist white who started a thread based in your racist beliefs that blacks would be nothing without whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the rest of your fantastical tripe...  You are incapable of proving to others,  the assertions you believe.  Most of which are lies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows. Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them. Because petty gripes, and century old grievances aside... The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have, or ever will for the non-Negro.*
> 
> *"Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon*
> 
> This is your OP. You are white and this is what you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which has nothing to do with your fantasy,  that I frequent storm front.  The first time I ever heard of it was from the libtards on this board.  The last I heard of it...  It got shut down.  Don't make claims about other posters that you can't back up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you would not have heard it got shut down if you did not frequent the place. You believe in white supremacy so stop pretending to be butthurt because you get associated with frequenting a white supremacist forum.
Click to expand...



I regret to tell you that you are an embarrassment here, not only do you endeavor to approximate the scripted idiocy of the brain-dead Liberal, but you manage to actually surpass it!!!  Accusing other posters of being 'White Supremacists' is a weak and transparent baiting device...it also strongly suggests that you are hedging your bets to the extent that you are aware that you have no argument...what you basically do is try to exploit a simplistic oppositional-dualism without understanding that other posters can see right through this crude, and pathetically stupid device...


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?


1 Agreed. Blacks are the most primitive people in the world.
2 Figure out? Hell, no one's ever found them.
3 No one's  ever found those either.
4 Eh? Whites had already figured out wattle and daub.
5 Who?
6 Harlem? Watts? Ferguson?

Let's be serious.


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washington DC is the richest metro area, and by no means the most expensive, nor the safest metro area in the U.S.
> Actually quite the opposite, Washington DC is more dangerous than many poorer places in the U.S.A
> 
> It seems that there's a reason why, the huge amounts of Blacks who liter the Washington DC metro area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide whites commit most of the violent crime and the most crime period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again imbecile" Whites are 72% of the population, Blacks are roughly 13%...add to this the fact that Hispanic males are counted as White and the picture is complete...are you familiar with the concept of ratios moron? Blacks commit violent offenses on an order roughly eight times that of whites...my God are you dumb!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not wrong..If you have 1,000 crimes and whites commit 700 of them they commit 70 percent of the crime. The ratio would be 7 out of 10 crimes are committed by whites. Blacks do not commit violent crimes at a rate of  8 times that of whites. Blacks commit crimes at a rate that is roughly 3 times less than whites. And they commit violent crimes at roughly half the rate. Mind you that we are talking about the occurrences of crime and the race that creates the occurrence, not the total population of any race and the number of crimes because that is a invalid measurement due to the fact that not everybody in any racial category is responsible for crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again you delirious twit: to re-state for the Liberal mentality: a 3% grouping of Blacks---Black males between the age of 15 and 35---are responsible for over 50% of violent offenses...wanna figure out the ratios ????   sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans are 12.1% of the US Population, Yet They Commit: 32.5% of All Rapes, 34.1% of all Assaults, 54.9% of All Robberies, and 49.4% of All Murders. 91% of Murdered Black Americans, Are Killed By Other Black Americans. The Truth Isn’t Racist, It’s Just The Truth
Click to expand...


I'm right. 
And 86 percent of all whites are murdered by another white. .


----------



## Ventura77

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Agreed. Blacks are the most primitive people in the world.
> 2 Figure out? Hell, no one's ever found them.
> 3 No one's  ever found those either.
> 4 Eh? Whites had already figured out wattle and daub.
> 5 Who?
> 6 Harlem? Watts? Ferguson?
> 
> Let's be serious.
Click to expand...





Let's briefly examine the absurd claims made here:   



"1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage."


GEE...ISN'T IS A BIT ODD THAT NOT ONE SHRED OF DOCUMENTATION OR PROOF ACCOMPANIES THIS RAMBLING BIT OF HISTORICAL REVISION...????


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I am not going to stormfront in order to prove that you are not a racist white who started a thread based in your racist beliefs that blacks would be nothing without whitey.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the rest of your fantastical tripe...  You are incapable of proving to others,  the assertions you believe.  Most of which are lies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows. Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them. Because petty gripes, and century old grievances aside... The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have, or ever will for the non-Negro.*
> 
> *"Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon*
> 
> This is your OP. You are white and this is what you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which has nothing to do with your fantasy,  that I frequent storm front.  The first time I ever heard of it was from the libtards on this board.  The last I heard of it...  It got shut down.  Don't make claims about other posters that you can't back up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you would not have heard it got shut down if you did not frequent the place. You believe in white supremacy so stop pretending to be butthurt because you get associated with frequenting a white supremacist forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I regret to tell you that you are an embarrassment here, not only do you endeavor to approximate the scripted idiocy of the brain-dead Liberal, but you manage to actually surpass it!!!  Accusing other posters of being 'White Supremacists' is a weak and transparent baiting device...it also strongly suggests that you are hedging your bets to the extent that you are aware that you have no argument...what you basically do is try to exploit a simplistic oppositional-dualism without understanding that other posters can see right through this crude, and pathetically stupid device...
Click to expand...


Like I give a fuck what your racist ass thinks.


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Agreed. Blacks are the most primitive people in the world.
> 2 Figure out? Hell, no one's ever found them.
> 3 No one's  ever found those either.
> 4 Eh? Whites had already figured out wattle and daub.
> 5 Who?
> 6 Harlem? Watts? Ferguson?
> 
> Let's be serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's briefly examine the absurd claims made here:
> 
> 
> 
> "1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage."
> 
> 
> GEE...ISN'T IS A BIT ODD THAT NOT ONE SHRED OF DOCUMENTATION OR PROOF ACCOMPANIES THIS RAMBLING BIT OF HISTORICAL REVISION...????
Click to expand...

Youre free to dispute my claims with documentation. Lets see you do it if you can?


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washington DC is the richest metro area, and by no means the most expensive, nor the safest metro area in the U.S.
> Actually quite the opposite, Washington DC is more dangerous than many poorer places in the U.S.A
> 
> It seems that there's a reason why, the huge amounts of Blacks who liter the Washington DC metro area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide whites commit most of the violent crime and the most crime period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again imbecile" Whites are 72% of the population, Blacks are roughly 13%...add to this the fact that Hispanic males are counted as White and the picture is complete...are you familiar with the concept of ratios moron? Blacks commit violent offenses on an order roughly eight times that of whites...my God are you dumb!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not wrong..If you have 1,000 crimes and whites commit 700 of them they commit 70 percent of the crime. The ratio would be 7 out of 10 crimes are committed by whites. Blacks do not commit violent crimes at a rate of  8 times that of whites. Blacks commit crimes at a rate that is roughly 3 times less than whites. And they commit violent crimes at roughly half the rate. Mind you that we are talking about the occurrences of crime and the race that creates the occurrence, not the total population of any race and the number of crimes because that is a invalid measurement due to the fact that not everybody in any racial category is responsible for crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again you delirious twit: to re-state for the Liberal mentality: a 3% grouping of Blacks---Black males between the age of 15 and 35---are responsible for over 50% of violent offenses...wanna figure out the ratios ????   sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans are 12.1% of the US Population, Yet They Commit: 32.5% of All Rapes, 34.1% of all Assaults, 54.9% of All Robberies, and 49.4% of All Murders. 91% of Murdered Black Americans, Are Killed By Other Black Americans. The Truth Isn’t Racist, It’s Just The Truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm right.
> And 86 percent of all whites are murdered by another white. .
Click to expand...




You keep insisting that you're 'right' but have yet to prove your delusions...Hispanic males are counted in homicide stats as white, so much for your 86% estimate...your febrile Liberal fantasia may work for your own tiny brain, but in the real world you merely look dumb!


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the rest of your fantastical tripe...  You are incapable of proving to others,  the assertions you believe.  Most of which are lies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows. Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them. Because petty gripes, and century old grievances aside... The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have, or ever will for the non-Negro.*
> 
> *"Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon*
> 
> This is your OP. You are white and this is what you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which has nothing to do with your fantasy,  that I frequent storm front.  The first time I ever heard of it was from the libtards on this board.  The last I heard of it...  It got shut down.  Don't make claims about other posters that you can't back up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you would not have heard it got shut down if you did not frequent the place. You believe in white supremacy so stop pretending to be butthurt because you get associated with frequenting a white supremacist forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I regret to tell you that you are an embarrassment here, not only do you endeavor to approximate the scripted idiocy of the brain-dead Liberal, but you manage to actually surpass it!!!  Accusing other posters of being 'White Supremacists' is a weak and transparent baiting device...it also strongly suggests that you are hedging your bets to the extent that you are aware that you have no argument...what you basically do is try to exploit a simplistic oppositional-dualism without understanding that other posters can see right through this crude, and pathetically stupid device...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I give a fuck what your racist ass thinks.
Click to expand...

Venture is like a monkey pretending to be human. He actually thinks someone considers his drivel as relevant.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Like I give a fuck what your racist ass thinks.


Then what's with all the jumping up and down?


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the rest of your fantastical tripe...  You are incapable of proving to others,  the assertions you believe.  Most of which are lies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows. Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them. Because petty gripes, and century old grievances aside... The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have, or ever will for the non-Negro.*
> 
> *"Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon*
> 
> This is your OP. You are white and this is what you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which has nothing to do with your fantasy,  that I frequent storm front.  The first time I ever heard of it was from the libtards on this board.  The last I heard of it...  It got shut down.  Don't make claims about other posters that you can't back up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you would not have heard it got shut down if you did not frequent the place. You believe in white supremacy so stop pretending to be butthurt because you get associated with frequenting a white supremacist forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I regret to tell you that you are an embarrassment here, not only do you endeavor to approximate the scripted idiocy of the brain-dead Liberal, but you manage to actually surpass it!!!  Accusing other posters of being 'White Supremacists' is a weak and transparent baiting device...it also strongly suggests that you are hedging your bets to the extent that you are aware that you have no argument...what you basically do is try to exploit a simplistic oppositional-dualism without understanding that other posters can see right through this crude, and pathetically stupid device...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I give a fuck what your racist ass thinks.
Click to expand...



Once yet again for the brain-dead Liberal poser: hawking the word 'racist' instead of posting an argument essentially identifies you as an ignorant clown...


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I give a fuck what your racist ass thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's with all the jumping up and down?
Click to expand...

Youre probably jumping up and down because you are getting bit by fleas?


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows. Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them. Because petty gripes, and century old grievances aside... The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have, or ever will for the non-Negro.*
> 
> *"Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon*
> 
> This is your OP. You are white and this is what you believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Which has nothing to do with your fantasy,  that I frequent storm front.  The first time I ever heard of it was from the libtards on this board.  The last I heard of it...  It got shut down.  Don't make claims about other posters that you can't back up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you would not have heard it got shut down if you did not frequent the place. You believe in white supremacy so stop pretending to be butthurt because you get associated with frequenting a white supremacist forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I regret to tell you that you are an embarrassment here, not only do you endeavor to approximate the scripted idiocy of the brain-dead Liberal, but you manage to actually surpass it!!!  Accusing other posters of being 'White Supremacists' is a weak and transparent baiting device...it also strongly suggests that you are hedging your bets to the extent that you are aware that you have no argument...what you basically do is try to exploit a simplistic oppositional-dualism without understanding that other posters can see right through this crude, and pathetically stupid device...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I give a fuck what your racist ass thinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Venture is like a monkey pretending to be human. He actually thinks someone considers his drivel as relevant.
Click to expand...



Note the demonstrable lack of proof for anything this one-celled visigoth posts...and the immature, sub-juvenile use of sophomoric imogees...dumb as a peach


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Agreed. Blacks are the most primitive people in the world.
> 2 Figure out? Hell, no one's ever found them.
> 3 No one's  ever found those either.
> 4 Eh? Whites had already figured out wattle and daub.
> 5 Who?
> 6 Harlem? Watts? Ferguson?
> 
> Let's be serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's briefly examine the absurd claims made here:
> 
> 
> 
> "1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage."
> 
> 
> GEE...ISN'T IS A BIT ODD THAT NOT ONE SHRED OF DOCUMENTATION OR PROOF ACCOMPANIES THIS RAMBLING BIT OF HISTORICAL REVISION...????
Click to expand...


Advanced African Civilizations they never taught us


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Agreed. Blacks are the most primitive people in the world.
> 2 Figure out? Hell, no one's ever found them.
> 3 No one's  ever found those either.
> 4 Eh? Whites had already figured out wattle and daub.
> 5 Who?
> 6 Harlem? Watts? Ferguson?
> 
> Let's be serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's briefly examine the absurd claims made here:
> 
> 
> 
> "1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage."
> 
> 
> GEE...ISN'T IS A BIT ODD THAT NOT ONE SHRED OF DOCUMENTATION OR PROOF ACCOMPANIES THIS RAMBLING BIT OF HISTORICAL REVISION...????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre free to dispute my claims with documentation. Lets see you do it if you can?
Click to expand...



No pressing need to dispute what cannot be proven in the first place you small-brained primate...rather if you are gullible enough to believe the nonsense you post perhaps you can explain how Blacks regressed to the point where they are today?  No rush idiot...I'll wait on that one...LOL


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Agreed. Blacks are the most primitive people in the world.
> 2 Figure out? Hell, no one's ever found them.
> 3 No one's  ever found those either.
> 4 Eh? Whites had already figured out wattle and daub.
> 5 Who?
> 6 Harlem? Watts? Ferguson?
> 
> Let's be serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's briefly examine the absurd claims made here:
> 
> 
> 
> "1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage."
> 
> 
> GEE...ISN'T IS A BIT ODD THAT NOT ONE SHRED OF DOCUMENTATION OR PROOF ACCOMPANIES THIS RAMBLING BIT OF HISTORICAL REVISION...????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre free to dispute my claims with documentation. Lets see you do it if you can?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No pressing need to dispute what cannot be proven in the first place you small-brained primate...rather if you are gullible enough to believe the nonsense you post perhaps you can explain how Blacks regressed to the point where they are today?  No rush idiot...I'll wait on that one...LOL
Click to expand...


Ancient West African Megacities


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Agreed. Blacks are the most primitive people in the world.
> 2 Figure out? Hell, no one's ever found them.
> 3 No one's  ever found those either.
> 4 Eh? Whites had already figured out wattle and daub.
> 5 Who?
> 6 Harlem? Watts? Ferguson?
> 
> Let's be serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's briefly examine the absurd claims made here:
> 
> 
> 
> "1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage."
> 
> 
> GEE...ISN'T IS A BIT ODD THAT NOT ONE SHRED OF DOCUMENTATION OR PROOF ACCOMPANIES THIS RAMBLING BIT OF HISTORICAL REVISION...????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Advanced African Civilizations they never taught us
Click to expand...

Dont waste your time proving anything to the inbreds. They will just deny it with outrage.


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Agreed. Blacks are the most primitive people in the world.
> 2 Figure out? Hell, no one's ever found them.
> 3 No one's  ever found those either.
> 4 Eh? Whites had already figured out wattle and daub.
> 5 Who?
> 6 Harlem? Watts? Ferguson?
> 
> Let's be serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's briefly examine the absurd claims made here:
> 
> 
> 
> "1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage."
> 
> 
> GEE...ISN'T IS A BIT ODD THAT NOT ONE SHRED OF DOCUMENTATION OR PROOF ACCOMPANIES THIS RAMBLING BIT OF HISTORICAL REVISION...????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Advanced African Civilizations they never taught us
Click to expand...




Perhaps now you can enlighten us all about how these putative 'civilizations' regressed to the point where Africa is today, considering that Whites didn't venture into the interior until the late 19th century...?


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Agreed. Blacks are the most primitive people in the world.
> 2 Figure out? Hell, no one's ever found them.
> 3 No one's  ever found those either.
> 4 Eh? Whites had already figured out wattle and daub.
> 5 Who?
> 6 Harlem? Watts? Ferguson?
> 
> Let's be serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's briefly examine the absurd claims made here:
> 
> 
> 
> "1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage."
> 
> 
> GEE...ISN'T IS A BIT ODD THAT NOT ONE SHRED OF DOCUMENTATION OR PROOF ACCOMPANIES THIS RAMBLING BIT OF HISTORICAL REVISION...????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre free to dispute my claims with documentation. Lets see you do it if you can?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No pressing need to dispute what cannot be proven in the first place you small-brained primate...rather if you are gullible enough to believe the nonsense you post perhaps you can explain how Blacks regressed to the point where they are today?  No rush idiot...I'll wait on that one...LOL
Click to expand...

You need to prove to me these things did not exist. Theres already mountains of evidence that they did. I need you to prove your denial. If you cant then you have no effect on my reality no matter what monkey gibberish you rattle off.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Agreed. Blacks are the most primitive people in the world.
> 2 Figure out? Hell, no one's ever found them.
> 3 No one's  ever found those either.
> 4 Eh? Whites had already figured out wattle and daub.
> 5 Who?
> 6 Harlem? Watts? Ferguson?
> 
> Let's be serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's briefly examine the absurd claims made here:
> 
> 
> 
> "1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage."
> 
> 
> GEE...ISN'T IS A BIT ODD THAT NOT ONE SHRED OF DOCUMENTATION OR PROOF ACCOMPANIES THIS RAMBLING BIT OF HISTORICAL REVISION...????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Advanced African Civilizations they never taught us
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont waste your time proving anything to the inbreds. They will just deny it with outrage.
Click to expand...



No need for 'denial' when all that is necessary is to cast one's scrutiny over the present nightmare Blacks occupy from East Africa to the coasts of America...LOL


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Agreed. Blacks are the most primitive people in the world.
> 2 Figure out? Hell, no one's ever found them.
> 3 No one's  ever found those either.
> 4 Eh? Whites had already figured out wattle and daub.
> 5 Who?
> 6 Harlem? Watts? Ferguson?
> 
> Let's be serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's briefly examine the absurd claims made here:
> 
> 
> 
> "1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage."
> 
> 
> GEE...ISN'T IS A BIT ODD THAT NOT ONE SHRED OF DOCUMENTATION OR PROOF ACCOMPANIES THIS RAMBLING BIT OF HISTORICAL REVISION...????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Advanced African Civilizations they never taught us
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps now you can enlighten us all about how these putative 'civilizations' regressed to the point where Africa is today, considering that Whites didn't venture into the interior until the late 19th century...?
Click to expand...

How could they have regressed if you said they never existed? Youre all over the place silly white boy.


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Agreed. Blacks are the most primitive people in the world.
> 2 Figure out? Hell, no one's ever found them.
> 3 No one's  ever found those either.
> 4 Eh? Whites had already figured out wattle and daub.
> 5 Who?
> 6 Harlem? Watts? Ferguson?
> 
> Let's be serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's briefly examine the absurd claims made here:
> 
> 
> 
> "1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage."
> 
> 
> GEE...ISN'T IS A BIT ODD THAT NOT ONE SHRED OF DOCUMENTATION OR PROOF ACCOMPANIES THIS RAMBLING BIT OF HISTORICAL REVISION...????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Advanced African Civilizations they never taught us
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont waste your time proving anything to the inbreds. They will just deny it with outrage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No need for 'denial' when all that is necessary is to cast one's scrutiny over the present nightmare Blacks occupy from East Africa to the coasts of America...LOL
Click to expand...

Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> You need to prove to me these things did not exist. Theres already mountains of evidence that they did. I need you to prove your denial. If you cant then you have no effect on my reality no matter what monkey gibberish you rattle off.


Good! Now tell us about them. Please!


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to prove to me these things did not exist. Theres already mountains of evidence that they did. I need you to prove your denial. If you cant then you have no effect on my reality no matter what monkey gibberish you rattle off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good! Now tell us about them. Please!
Click to expand...

Read any of the threads I post on. I'm sure no matter how much denial you are in the repetition of my stories is wearing on you and causing cognitive dissonance. Thats why I love when you respond to the threads.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?


It's obviously BS if you can't  prove it. (it's BS anyway, but this is fun)


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> 
> 
> It's obviously BS if you can't  prove it. (it's BS anyway, but this is fun)
Click to expand...

It sure is fun watching you squirm.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Agreed. Blacks are the most primitive people in the world.
> 2 Figure out? Hell, no one's ever found them.
> 3 No one's  ever found those either.
> 4 Eh? Whites had already figured out wattle and daub.
> 5 Who?
> 6 Harlem? Watts? Ferguson?
> 
> Let's be serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's briefly examine the absurd claims made here:
> 
> 
> 
> "1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage."
> 
> 
> GEE...ISN'T IS A BIT ODD THAT NOT ONE SHRED OF DOCUMENTATION OR PROOF ACCOMPANIES THIS RAMBLING BIT OF HISTORICAL REVISION...????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Advanced African Civilizations they never taught us
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont waste your time proving anything to the inbreds. They will just deny it with outrage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No need for 'denial' when all that is necessary is to cast one's scrutiny over the present nightmare Blacks occupy from East Africa to the coasts of America...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
Click to expand...



...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?


Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> 
> 
> It's obviously BS if you can't  prove it. (it's BS anyway, but this is fun)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure is fun watching you squirm.
Click to expand...



Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's briefly examine the absurd claims made here:
> 
> 
> 
> "1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage."
> 
> 
> GEE...ISN'T IS A BIT ODD THAT NOT ONE SHRED OF DOCUMENTATION OR PROOF ACCOMPANIES THIS RAMBLING BIT OF HISTORICAL REVISION...????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced African Civilizations they never taught us
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont waste your time proving anything to the inbreds. They will just deny it with outrage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No need for 'denial' when all that is necessary is to cast one's scrutiny over the present nightmare Blacks occupy from East Africa to the coasts of America...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's obviously BS if you can't  prove it. (it's BS anyway, but this is fun)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure is fun watching you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...
Click to expand...

Youre squirming again. Whats with all the deflections? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its pretty simple. All you have to do is prove the greeks didnt study in Egypt and bring it back to Greece. Then you have to prove that that Nubi, Ghana, Songhai, and Egypt didnt exist.  If you can do that I wont laugh at you anymore. I promise.


----------



## irosie91

KING KONG  -------is my entire education in the black civilizations of history


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced African Civilizations they never taught us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont waste your time proving anything to the inbreds. They will just deny it with outrage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No need for 'denial' when all that is necessary is to cast one's scrutiny over the present nightmare Blacks occupy from East Africa to the coasts of America...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's obviously BS if you can't  prove it. (it's BS anyway, but this is fun)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure is fun watching you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre squirming again. Whats with all the deflections?
Click to expand...




yeah that's about what I thought...dumb as a grape


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont waste your time proving anything to the inbreds. They will just deny it with outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for 'denial' when all that is necessary is to cast one's scrutiny over the present nightmare Blacks occupy from East Africa to the coasts of America...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's obviously BS if you can't  prove it. (it's BS anyway, but this is fun)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure is fun watching you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre squirming again. Whats with all the deflections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's about what I thought...dumb as a grape
Click to expand...

I agree you are as dumb as a grape. However, thats not going to make me forget you squirming under the weight of you inability to dispute my claims.


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's briefly examine the absurd claims made here:
> 
> 
> 
> "1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage."
> 
> 
> GEE...ISN'T IS A BIT ODD THAT NOT ONE SHRED OF DOCUMENTATION OR PROOF ACCOMPANIES THIS RAMBLING BIT OF HISTORICAL REVISION...????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced African Civilizations they never taught us
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont waste your time proving anything to the inbreds. They will just deny it with outrage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No need for 'denial' when all that is necessary is to cast one's scrutiny over the present nightmare Blacks occupy from East Africa to the coasts of America...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's obviously BS if you can't  prove it. (it's BS anyway, but this is fun)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure is fun watching you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...
Click to expand...


Blacks did have the ability to travel fool.

AFRO-EUROPE: A History of Black people in Europe

Medieval Europe Before The Advent of The Black Moors of Africa | Rasta Livewire

The Black Presence in Pre-20th Century Europe: A Hidden History | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed

Moors, Saints, Knights and Kings: The African Presence in Medieval and Renaissance Europe

Africa during the Middle Ages


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced African Civilizations they never taught us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont waste your time proving anything to the inbreds. They will just deny it with outrage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No need for 'denial' when all that is necessary is to cast one's scrutiny over the present nightmare Blacks occupy from East Africa to the coasts of America...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's obviously BS if you can't  prove it. (it's BS anyway, but this is fun)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure is fun watching you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks did have the ability to travel fool.
> 
> AFRO-EUROPE: A History of Black people in Europe
> 
> Medieval Europe Before The Advent of The Black Moors of Africa | Rasta Livewire
> 
> The Black Presence in Pre-20th Century Europe: A Hidden History | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed
> 
> Moors, Saints, Knights and Kings: The African Presence in Medieval and Renaissance Europe
> 
> Africa during the Middle Ages
Click to expand...



The question stands you mindless ego-junkee: explain how Africans taught Whites to build civilization prior to the White penetration into the African interior in the late 19th century? European cities already existed prior to any recorded Euro-African contact...any thoughts on this apparent paradox idiot?


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont waste your time proving anything to the inbreds. They will just deny it with outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for 'denial' when all that is necessary is to cast one's scrutiny over the present nightmare Blacks occupy from East Africa to the coasts of America...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's obviously BS if you can't  prove it. (it's BS anyway, but this is fun)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure is fun watching you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks did have the ability to travel fool.
> 
> AFRO-EUROPE: A History of Black people in Europe
> 
> Medieval Europe Before The Advent of The Black Moors of Africa | Rasta Livewire
> 
> The Black Presence in Pre-20th Century Europe: A Hidden History | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed
> 
> Moors, Saints, Knights and Kings: The African Presence in Medieval and Renaissance Europe
> 
> Africa during the Middle Ages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question stands you mindless ego-junkee: explain how Africans taught Whites to build civilization prior to the White penetration into the African interior in the late 19th century? European cities already existed prior to any recorded Euro-African contact...any thoughts on this apparent paradox idiot?
Click to expand...

You need to explain how the whites in europe learned how to build houses instead of living in caves.

You sitll havent provided proof that Nubia, Egypt, Ghana, Mali, and the Songhai empires didnt exist.


----------



## Ventura77

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont waste your time proving anything to the inbreds. They will just deny it with outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for 'denial' when all that is necessary is to cast one's scrutiny over the present nightmare Blacks occupy from East Africa to the coasts of America...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's obviously BS if you can't  prove it. (it's BS anyway, but this is fun)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure is fun watching you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks did have the ability to travel fool.
> 
> AFRO-EUROPE: A History of Black people in Europe
> 
> Medieval Europe Before The Advent of The Black Moors of Africa | Rasta Livewire
> 
> The Black Presence in Pre-20th Century Europe: A Hidden History | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed
> 
> Moors, Saints, Knights and Kings: The African Presence in Medieval and Renaissance Europe
> 
> Africa during the Middle Ages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question stands you mindless ego-junkee: explain how Africans taught Whites to build civilization prior to the White penetration into the African interior in the late 19th century? European cities already existed prior to any recorded Euro-African contact...any thoughts on this apparent paradox idiot?
Click to expand...





...Next you can explain how Blacks declined to the point they occupy at present: lowest documented average IQ...Prone to internecine violence and criminal savagery...static existence in ghettos...domination of prison populations...lowest level of academic performance...lowest level of group economic status...seems like quite a topple from the top of the hill...no?


----------



## Meathead

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont waste your time proving anything to the inbreds. They will just deny it with outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for 'denial' when all that is necessary is to cast one's scrutiny over the present nightmare Blacks occupy from East Africa to the coasts of America...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's obviously BS if you can't  prove it. (it's BS anyway, but this is fun)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure is fun watching you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre squirming again. Whats with all the deflections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's about what I thought...dumb as a grape
Click to expand...

Can't blame him I guess. He desperately wants to be proud of something.


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for 'denial' when all that is necessary is to cast one's scrutiny over the present nightmare Blacks occupy from East Africa to the coasts of America...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obviously BS if you can't  prove it. (it's BS anyway, but this is fun)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure is fun watching you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks did have the ability to travel fool.
> 
> AFRO-EUROPE: A History of Black people in Europe
> 
> Medieval Europe Before The Advent of The Black Moors of Africa | Rasta Livewire
> 
> The Black Presence in Pre-20th Century Europe: A Hidden History | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed
> 
> Moors, Saints, Knights and Kings: The African Presence in Medieval and Renaissance Europe
> 
> Africa during the Middle Ages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question stands you mindless ego-junkee: explain how Africans taught Whites to build civilization prior to the White penetration into the African interior in the late 19th century? European cities already existed prior to any recorded Euro-African contact...any thoughts on this apparent paradox idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Next you can explain how Blacks declined to the point they occupy at present: lowest documented average IQ...Prone to internecine violence and criminal savagery...static existence in ghettos...domination of prison populations...lowest level of academic performance...lowest level of group economic status...seems like quite a topple from the top of the hill...no?
Click to expand...

Not until you explain what I already asked you. You claimed Blacks never built empires.  Prove it.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for 'denial' when all that is necessary is to cast one's scrutiny over the present nightmare Blacks occupy from East Africa to the coasts of America...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obviously BS if you can't  prove it. (it's BS anyway, but this is fun)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure is fun watching you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks did have the ability to travel fool.
> 
> AFRO-EUROPE: A History of Black people in Europe
> 
> Medieval Europe Before The Advent of The Black Moors of Africa | Rasta Livewire
> 
> The Black Presence in Pre-20th Century Europe: A Hidden History | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed
> 
> Moors, Saints, Knights and Kings: The African Presence in Medieval and Renaissance Europe
> 
> Africa during the Middle Ages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question stands you mindless ego-junkee: explain how Africans taught Whites to build civilization prior to the White penetration into the African interior in the late 19th century? European cities already existed prior to any recorded Euro-African contact...any thoughts on this apparent paradox idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to explain how the whites in europe learned how to build houses instead of living in caves.
> 
> You sitll havent provided proof that Nubia, Egypt, Ghana, Mali, and the Songhai empires didnt exist.
Click to expand...



Oh but you've already advanced your febrile theory that Blacks taught constructive aspects of civilization to White Europeans...pity you neglected to offer any proof beyond your comedic pugnacity...LOL


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for 'denial' when all that is necessary is to cast one's scrutiny over the present nightmare Blacks occupy from East Africa to the coasts of America...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obviously BS if you can't  prove it. (it's BS anyway, but this is fun)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure is fun watching you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre squirming again. Whats with all the deflections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's about what I thought...dumb as a grape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't blame him I guess. He desperately wants to be proud of something.
Click to expand...

All I have to do is look in the mirror and I get proud. Boy its sure great being born a melinated Black man.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is fun watching you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks did have the ability to travel fool.
> 
> AFRO-EUROPE: A History of Black people in Europe
> 
> Medieval Europe Before The Advent of The Black Moors of Africa | Rasta Livewire
> 
> The Black Presence in Pre-20th Century Europe: A Hidden History | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed
> 
> Moors, Saints, Knights and Kings: The African Presence in Medieval and Renaissance Europe
> 
> Africa during the Middle Ages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question stands you mindless ego-junkee: explain how Africans taught Whites to build civilization prior to the White penetration into the African interior in the late 19th century? European cities already existed prior to any recorded Euro-African contact...any thoughts on this apparent paradox idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Next you can explain how Blacks declined to the point they occupy at present: lowest documented average IQ...Prone to internecine violence and criminal savagery...static existence in ghettos...domination of prison populations...lowest level of academic performance...lowest level of group economic status...seems like quite a topple from the top of the hill...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until you explain what I already asked you. You claimed Blacks never built empires.  Prove it.
Click to expand...



Apparently we hold radically differing interpretations of the word 'empire' dullard....


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is fun watching you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks did have the ability to travel fool.
> 
> AFRO-EUROPE: A History of Black people in Europe
> 
> Medieval Europe Before The Advent of The Black Moors of Africa | Rasta Livewire
> 
> The Black Presence in Pre-20th Century Europe: A Hidden History | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed
> 
> Moors, Saints, Knights and Kings: The African Presence in Medieval and Renaissance Europe
> 
> Africa during the Middle Ages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question stands you mindless ego-junkee: explain how Africans taught Whites to build civilization prior to the White penetration into the African interior in the late 19th century? European cities already existed prior to any recorded Euro-African contact...any thoughts on this apparent paradox idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to explain how the whites in europe learned how to build houses instead of living in caves.
> 
> You sitll havent provided proof that Nubia, Egypt, Ghana, Mali, and the Songhai empires didnt exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but you've already advanced your febrile theory that Blacks taught constructive aspects of civilization to White Europeans...pity you neglected to offer any proof beyond your comedic pugnacity...LOL
Click to expand...

Youre still dodging the requirement. I know it hurts but at least give it a go.


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?
> Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks did have the ability to travel fool.
> 
> AFRO-EUROPE: A History of Black people in Europe
> 
> Medieval Europe Before The Advent of The Black Moors of Africa | Rasta Livewire
> 
> The Black Presence in Pre-20th Century Europe: A Hidden History | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed
> 
> Moors, Saints, Knights and Kings: The African Presence in Medieval and Renaissance Europe
> 
> Africa during the Middle Ages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question stands you mindless ego-junkee: explain how Africans taught Whites to build civilization prior to the White penetration into the African interior in the late 19th century? European cities already existed prior to any recorded Euro-African contact...any thoughts on this apparent paradox idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Next you can explain how Blacks declined to the point they occupy at present: lowest documented average IQ...Prone to internecine violence and criminal savagery...static existence in ghettos...domination of prison populations...lowest level of academic performance...lowest level of group economic status...seems like quite a topple from the top of the hill...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until you explain what I already asked you. You claimed Blacks never built empires.  Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we hold radically differing interpretations of the word 'empire' dullard....
Click to expand...

Lets come to an agreement on the standards then you wont have an excuse like you just made up.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is fun watching you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre squirming again. Whats with all the deflections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's about what I thought...dumb as a grape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't blame him I guess. He desperately wants to be proud of something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I have to do is look in the mirror and I get proud. Boy its sure great being born a melinated Black man.
Click to expand...



Yes feel the pride Amigo: take a good solid look at the vast majority of Black culture here in America...The Caribbean...Africa: poverty...illiteracy...savagery...impulse crime...economic and academic stasis...disproportionate incarceration....lowest recorded average IQ on the planet...WHO WOULDN'T BE PROUD?


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks did have the ability to travel fool.
> 
> AFRO-EUROPE: A History of Black people in Europe
> 
> Medieval Europe Before The Advent of The Black Moors of Africa | Rasta Livewire
> 
> The Black Presence in Pre-20th Century Europe: A Hidden History | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed
> 
> Moors, Saints, Knights and Kings: The African Presence in Medieval and Renaissance Europe
> 
> Africa during the Middle Ages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question stands you mindless ego-junkee: explain how Africans taught Whites to build civilization prior to the White penetration into the African interior in the late 19th century? European cities already existed prior to any recorded Euro-African contact...any thoughts on this apparent paradox idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Next you can explain how Blacks declined to the point they occupy at present: lowest documented average IQ...Prone to internecine violence and criminal savagery...static existence in ghettos...domination of prison populations...lowest level of academic performance...lowest level of group economic status...seems like quite a topple from the top of the hill...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until you explain what I already asked you. You claimed Blacks never built empires.  Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we hold radically differing interpretations of the word 'empire' dullard....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets come to an agreement on the standards then you wont have an excuse like you just made up.
Click to expand...




'excuse?'   LOL  I'm still waiting for the proof that Africans taught Europeans how to build civilizations--only to regress back to the proto-savages we see today...any thoughts?


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your present scrutiny is correct how would that change the fact that Africans built advanced civilizations long before whites were even self aware?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is fun watching you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks did have the ability to travel fool.
> 
> AFRO-EUROPE: A History of Black people in Europe
> 
> Medieval Europe Before The Advent of The Black Moors of Africa | Rasta Livewire
> 
> The Black Presence in Pre-20th Century Europe: A Hidden History | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed
> 
> Moors, Saints, Knights and Kings: The African Presence in Medieval and Renaissance Europe
> 
> Africa during the Middle Ages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question stands you mindless ego-junkee: explain how Africans taught Whites to build civilization prior to the White penetration into the African interior in the late 19th century? European cities already existed prior to any recorded Euro-African contact...any thoughts on this apparent paradox idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Next you can explain how Blacks declined to the point they occupy at present: lowest documented average IQ...Prone to internecine violence and criminal savagery...static existence in ghettos...domination of prison populations...lowest level of academic performance...lowest level of group economic status...seems like quite a topple from the top of the hill...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until you explain what I already asked you. You claimed Blacks never built empires.  Prove it.
Click to expand...

Prove that they did. You used to be a lot of fun. If you keep this up, we're not going to be bffs any longer! Jungle-bunny civilizations pleeeeze!


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?
> Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...
> 
> 
> 
> Youre squirming again. Whats with all the deflections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's about what I thought...dumb as a grape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't blame him I guess. He desperately wants to be proud of something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I have to do is look in the mirror and I get proud. Boy its sure great being born a melinated Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes feel the pride Amigo: take a good solid look at the vast majority of Black culture here in America...The Caribbean...Africa: poverty...illiteracy...savagery...impulse crime...economic and academic stasis...disproportionate incarceration....lowest recorded average IQ on the planet...WHO WOULDN'T BE PROUD?
Click to expand...

Getting angry I am proud of being Black is a whopping sign of insecurity. Its amusing to me you feel so indignant that I swell with pride over my people. It must really suck being recessive and white for you to get so angry.


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question stands you mindless ego-junkee: explain how Africans taught Whites to build civilization prior to the White penetration into the African interior in the late 19th century? European cities already existed prior to any recorded Euro-African contact...any thoughts on this apparent paradox idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Next you can explain how Blacks declined to the point they occupy at present: lowest documented average IQ...Prone to internecine violence and criminal savagery...static existence in ghettos...domination of prison populations...lowest level of academic performance...lowest level of group economic status...seems like quite a topple from the top of the hill...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until you explain what I already asked you. You claimed Blacks never built empires.  Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we hold radically differing interpretations of the word 'empire' dullard....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets come to an agreement on the standards then you wont have an excuse like you just made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'excuse?'   LOL  I'm still waiting for the proof that Africans taught Europeans how to build civilizations--only to regress back to the proto-savages we see today...any thoughts?
Click to expand...

You are going to have to keep waiting until you fulfill my requirement of proving Black people didnt build empires and the Greeks didnt learn from the Egyptians. Dont deflect just "get er done" white boy.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre squirming again. Whats with all the deflections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's about what I thought...dumb as a grape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't blame him I guess. He desperately wants to be proud of something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I have to do is look in the mirror and I get proud. Boy its sure great being born a melinated Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes feel the pride Amigo: take a good solid look at the vast majority of Black culture here in America...The Caribbean...Africa: poverty...illiteracy...savagery...impulse crime...economic and academic stasis...disproportionate incarceration....lowest recorded average IQ on the planet...WHO WOULDN'T BE PROUD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting angry I am proud of being Black is a whopping sign of insecurity. Its amusing to me you feel so indignant that I swell with pride over my people. It must really suck being recessive and white for you to get so angry.
Click to expand...




Just curious butternut: why the overindulgence of tacky compensators like accusing other posters of being 'angry?'  This is an accurate signature of insecurity and false pride...know what I means SPANKY?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...pity you are helpless to prove your mindless dribble, however kindly inform us how these magnificent Black civilization regressed to the point where African alsughter one another on an almost recreational level?
> Now the simpleton is convinced that he makes us 'squirm'?  LOL   NEWSFLASH dullard, asking for proof of any posted statement here is hardly an unreasonable request...you cannot prove a word of your febrile nonsense and you know it!  Kindly explain how Black Africans taught whites how to build civilizations when Whites did not even venture into the African interior until the late 19th century?   This should be good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks did have the ability to travel fool.
> 
> AFRO-EUROPE: A History of Black people in Europe
> 
> Medieval Europe Before The Advent of The Black Moors of Africa | Rasta Livewire
> 
> The Black Presence in Pre-20th Century Europe: A Hidden History | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed
> 
> Moors, Saints, Knights and Kings: The African Presence in Medieval and Renaissance Europe
> 
> Africa during the Middle Ages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question stands you mindless ego-junkee: explain how Africans taught Whites to build civilization prior to the White penetration into the African interior in the late 19th century? European cities already existed prior to any recorded Euro-African contact...any thoughts on this apparent paradox idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Next you can explain how Blacks declined to the point they occupy at present: lowest documented average IQ...Prone to internecine violence and criminal savagery...static existence in ghettos...domination of prison populations...lowest level of academic performance...lowest level of group economic status...seems like quite a topple from the top of the hill...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until you explain what I already asked you. You claimed Blacks never built empires.  Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove that they did. You used to be a lot of fun. If you keep this up, we're not going to be bffs any longer! Jungle-bunny civilizations pleeeeze!
Click to expand...

I already did. Now its your turn to provide refutation. Dont stall or deflect just provide some proof.  I know you wont because no such proof exists. If it did you would have certainly posted it by now right?


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Next you can explain how Blacks declined to the point they occupy at present: lowest documented average IQ...Prone to internecine violence and criminal savagery...static existence in ghettos...domination of prison populations...lowest level of academic performance...lowest level of group economic status...seems like quite a topple from the top of the hill...no?
> 
> 
> 
> Not until you explain what I already asked you. You claimed Blacks never built empires.  Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we hold radically differing interpretations of the word 'empire' dullard....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets come to an agreement on the standards then you wont have an excuse like you just made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'excuse?'   LOL  I'm still waiting for the proof that Africans taught Europeans how to build civilizations--only to regress back to the proto-savages we see today...any thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are going to have to keep waiting until you fulfill my requirement of proving Black people didnt build empires and the Greeks didnt learn from the Egyptians. Dont deflect just "get er done" white boy.
Click to expand...



LMAO!!!!  you are now demanding that a poster disprove something you have yet to prove idiot...where did you study debate strategy?


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's about what I thought...dumb as a grape
> 
> 
> 
> Can't blame him I guess. He desperately wants to be proud of something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I have to do is look in the mirror and I get proud. Boy its sure great being born a melinated Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes feel the pride Amigo: take a good solid look at the vast majority of Black culture here in America...The Caribbean...Africa: poverty...illiteracy...savagery...impulse crime...economic and academic stasis...disproportionate incarceration....lowest recorded average IQ on the planet...WHO WOULDN'T BE PROUD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting angry I am proud of being Black is a whopping sign of insecurity. Its amusing to me you feel so indignant that I swell with pride over my people. It must really suck being recessive and white for you to get so angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious butternut: why the overindulgence of tacky compensators like accusing other posters of being 'angry?'  This is an accurate signature of insecurity and false pride...know what I means SPANKY?
Click to expand...

Its obvious you are angry. I just pointed it out. I know the reasons of your insecurity and anger. I pity you but I cant help that you are recessive. I cant help your women look to our more dominant genes either. Of course youre angry. Your furious. If I was in your shoes I would be too.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks did have the ability to travel fool.
> 
> AFRO-EUROPE: A History of Black people in Europe
> 
> Medieval Europe Before The Advent of The Black Moors of Africa | Rasta Livewire
> 
> The Black Presence in Pre-20th Century Europe: A Hidden History | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed
> 
> Moors, Saints, Knights and Kings: The African Presence in Medieval and Renaissance Europe
> 
> Africa during the Middle Ages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question stands you mindless ego-junkee: explain how Africans taught Whites to build civilization prior to the White penetration into the African interior in the late 19th century? European cities already existed prior to any recorded Euro-African contact...any thoughts on this apparent paradox idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Next you can explain how Blacks declined to the point they occupy at present: lowest documented average IQ...Prone to internecine violence and criminal savagery...static existence in ghettos...domination of prison populations...lowest level of academic performance...lowest level of group economic status...seems like quite a topple from the top of the hill...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until you explain what I already asked you. You claimed Blacks never built empires.  Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove that they did. You used to be a lot of fun. If you keep this up, we're not going to be bffs any longer! Jungle-bunny civilizations pleeeeze!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. Now its your turn to provide refutation. Dont stall or deflect just provide some proof.  I know you wont because no such proof exists. If it did you would have certainly posted it by now right?
Click to expand...



In point of fact NO you didn't prove a thing beyond the salient fact that you are a swaggering racist idiot...I'm not even sure you understand the semantic application of 'empire' Spanky...


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not until you explain what I already asked you. You claimed Blacks never built empires.  Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we hold radically differing interpretations of the word 'empire' dullard....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets come to an agreement on the standards then you wont have an excuse like you just made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'excuse?'   LOL  I'm still waiting for the proof that Africans taught Europeans how to build civilizations--only to regress back to the proto-savages we see today...any thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are going to have to keep waiting until you fulfill my requirement of proving Black people didnt build empires and the Greeks didnt learn from the Egyptians. Dont deflect just "get er done" white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!  you are now demanding that a poster disprove something you have yet to prove idiot...where did you study debate strategy?
Click to expand...

No. I'm asking you and him both to prove Egypt, Mali, Ghana, Nubi etc etc didnt exist.  You guys made the claim against proof I already provided. However you have been deflecting for pages now. I understand you cant do it. I just want to see if you can admit it.


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question stands you mindless ego-junkee: explain how Africans taught Whites to build civilization prior to the White penetration into the African interior in the late 19th century? European cities already existed prior to any recorded Euro-African contact...any thoughts on this apparent paradox idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Next you can explain how Blacks declined to the point they occupy at present: lowest documented average IQ...Prone to internecine violence and criminal savagery...static existence in ghettos...domination of prison populations...lowest level of academic performance...lowest level of group economic status...seems like quite a topple from the top of the hill...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until you explain what I already asked you. You claimed Blacks never built empires.  Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove that they did. You used to be a lot of fun. If you keep this up, we're not going to be bffs any longer! Jungle-bunny civilizations pleeeeze!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. Now its your turn to provide refutation. Dont stall or deflect just provide some proof.  I know you wont because no such proof exists. If it did you would have certainly posted it by now right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In point of fact NO you didn't prove a thing beyond the salient fact that you are a swaggering racist idiot...I'm not even sure you understand the semantic application of 'empire' Spanky...
Click to expand...

I'm definitely sure you and meathead are still stalling.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't blame him I guess. He desperately wants to be proud of something.
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to do is look in the mirror and I get proud. Boy its sure great being born a melinated Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes feel the pride Amigo: take a good solid look at the vast majority of Black culture here in America...The Caribbean...Africa: poverty...illiteracy...savagery...impulse crime...economic and academic stasis...disproportionate incarceration....lowest recorded average IQ on the planet...WHO WOULDN'T BE PROUD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting angry I am proud of being Black is a whopping sign of insecurity. Its amusing to me you feel so indignant that I swell with pride over my people. It must really suck being recessive and white for you to get so angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious butternut: why the overindulgence of tacky compensators like accusing other posters of being 'angry?'  This is an accurate signature of insecurity and false pride...know what I means SPANKY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its obvious you are angry. I just pointed it out. I know the reasons of your insecurity and anger. I pity you but I cant help that you are recessive. I cant help your women look to our more dominant genes either. Of course youre angry. Your furious. If I was in your shoes I would be too.
Click to expand...



once again he tries for the 'you are angry' device...clearly you are profoundly confused about your gene-pool...try this: Lowest recorded average IQ


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks did have the ability to travel fool.
> 
> AFRO-EUROPE: A History of Black people in Europe
> 
> Medieval Europe Before The Advent of The Black Moors of Africa | Rasta Livewire
> 
> The Black Presence in Pre-20th Century Europe: A Hidden History | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed
> 
> Moors, Saints, Knights and Kings: The African Presence in Medieval and Renaissance Europe
> 
> Africa during the Middle Ages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question stands you mindless ego-junkee: explain how Africans taught Whites to build civilization prior to the White penetration into the African interior in the late 19th century? European cities already existed prior to any recorded Euro-African contact...any thoughts on this apparent paradox idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Next you can explain how Blacks declined to the point they occupy at present: lowest documented average IQ...Prone to internecine violence and criminal savagery...static existence in ghettos...domination of prison populations...lowest level of academic performance...lowest level of group economic status...seems like quite a topple from the top of the hill...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until you explain what I already asked you. You claimed Blacks never built empires.  Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove that they did. You used to be a lot of fun. If you keep this up, we're not going to be bffs any longer! Jungle-bunny civilizations pleeeeze!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. Now its your turn to provide refutation. Dont stall or deflect just provide some proof.  I know you wont because no such proof exists. If it did you would have certainly posted it by now right?
Click to expand...

Where?  We'll revel together in the glories of jungle-bunny civilization and be bffs once again!


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we hold radically differing interpretations of the word 'empire' dullard....
> 
> 
> 
> Lets come to an agreement on the standards then you wont have an excuse like you just made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'excuse?'   LOL  I'm still waiting for the proof that Africans taught Europeans how to build civilizations--only to regress back to the proto-savages we see today...any thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are going to have to keep waiting until you fulfill my requirement of proving Black people didnt build empires and the Greeks didnt learn from the Egyptians. Dont deflect just "get er done" white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!  you are now demanding that a poster disprove something you have yet to prove idiot...where did you study debate strategy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm asking you and him both to prove Egypt, Mali, Ghana, Nubi etc etc didnt exist.  You guys made the claim against proof I already provided. However you have been deflecting for pages now. I understand you cant do it. I just want to see if you can admit it.
Click to expand...



To the contrary you asserted that Africans taught Whites how to build civilizations...to which I politely requested proof that mysteriously did not arrive...any thoughts here?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question stands you mindless ego-junkee: explain how Africans taught Whites to build civilization prior to the White penetration into the African interior in the late 19th century? European cities already existed prior to any recorded Euro-African contact...any thoughts on this apparent paradox idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Next you can explain how Blacks declined to the point they occupy at present: lowest documented average IQ...Prone to internecine violence and criminal savagery...static existence in ghettos...domination of prison populations...lowest level of academic performance...lowest level of group economic status...seems like quite a topple from the top of the hill...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until you explain what I already asked you. You claimed Blacks never built empires.  Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove that they did. You used to be a lot of fun. If you keep this up, we're not going to be bffs any longer! Jungle-bunny civilizations pleeeeze!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. Now its your turn to provide refutation. Dont stall or deflect just provide some proof.  I know you wont because no such proof exists. If it did you would have certainly posted it by now right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?  We'll revel together in the glories of jungle-bunny civilization and be bffs once again!
Click to expand...

Let me know when you can refute my posts. We both know you are stalling.  Its cute in sad way.


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets come to an agreement on the standards then you wont have an excuse like you just made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'excuse?'   LOL  I'm still waiting for the proof that Africans taught Europeans how to build civilizations--only to regress back to the proto-savages we see today...any thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are going to have to keep waiting until you fulfill my requirement of proving Black people didnt build empires and the Greeks didnt learn from the Egyptians. Dont deflect just "get er done" white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!  you are now demanding that a poster disprove something you have yet to prove idiot...where did you study debate strategy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm asking you and him both to prove Egypt, Mali, Ghana, Nubi etc etc didnt exist.  You guys made the claim against proof I already provided. However you have been deflecting for pages now. I understand you cant do it. I just want to see if you can admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To the contrary you asserted that Africans taught Whites how to build civilizations...to which I politely requested proof that mysteriously did not arrive...any thoughts here?
Click to expand...

They did but your first task was to prove that Africans did not build civilizations. To date you have only deflected and stalled.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Next you can explain how Blacks declined to the point they occupy at present: lowest documented average IQ...Prone to internecine violence and criminal savagery...static existence in ghettos...domination of prison populations...lowest level of academic performance...lowest level of group economic status...seems like quite a topple from the top of the hill...no?
> 
> 
> 
> Not until you explain what I already asked you. You claimed Blacks never built empires.  Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove that they did. You used to be a lot of fun. If you keep this up, we're not going to be bffs any longer! Jungle-bunny civilizations pleeeeze!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. Now its your turn to provide refutation. Dont stall or deflect just provide some proof.  I know you wont because no such proof exists. If it did you would have certainly posted it by now right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?  We'll revel together in the glories of jungle-bunny civilization and be bffs once again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know when you can refute my posts. We both know you are stalling.  Its cute in sad way.
Click to expand...




No imperative to refute what remains unproven...LOL


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not until you explain what I already asked you. You claimed Blacks never built empires.  Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that they did. You used to be a lot of fun. If you keep this up, we're not going to be bffs any longer! Jungle-bunny civilizations pleeeeze!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. Now its your turn to provide refutation. Dont stall or deflect just provide some proof.  I know you wont because no such proof exists. If it did you would have certainly posted it by now right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?  We'll revel together in the glories of jungle-bunny civilization and be bffs once again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know when you can refute my posts. We both know you are stalling.  Its cute in sad way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No imperative to refute what remains unproven...LOL
Click to expand...

You were given a task. If you cant do it just admit it. This is how I know youre angry.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'excuse?'   LOL  I'm still waiting for the proof that Africans taught Europeans how to build civilizations--only to regress back to the proto-savages we see today...any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to have to keep waiting until you fulfill my requirement of proving Black people didnt build empires and the Greeks didnt learn from the Egyptians. Dont deflect just "get er done" white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!  you are now demanding that a poster disprove something you have yet to prove idiot...where did you study debate strategy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm asking you and him both to prove Egypt, Mali, Ghana, Nubi etc etc didnt exist.  You guys made the claim against proof I already provided. However you have been deflecting for pages now. I understand you cant do it. I just want to see if you can admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To the contrary you asserted that Africans taught Whites how to build civilizations...to which I politely requested proof that mysteriously did not arrive...any thoughts here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did but your first task was to prove that Africans did not build civilizations. To date you have only deflected and stalled.
Click to expand...




Once yet again present proof that Africans taught Whites the fine art of constructing civilizations and then regressed to the savages they are now?  Should be effortless for you huh?


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to have to keep waiting until you fulfill my requirement of proving Black people didnt build empires and the Greeks didnt learn from the Egyptians. Dont deflect just "get er done" white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!  you are now demanding that a poster disprove something you have yet to prove idiot...where did you study debate strategy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm asking you and him both to prove Egypt, Mali, Ghana, Nubi etc etc didnt exist.  You guys made the claim against proof I already provided. However you have been deflecting for pages now. I understand you cant do it. I just want to see if you can admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To the contrary you asserted that Africans taught Whites how to build civilizations...to which I politely requested proof that mysteriously did not arrive...any thoughts here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did but your first task was to prove that Africans did not build civilizations. To date you have only deflected and stalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once yet again present proof that Africans taught Whites the fine art of constructing civilizations and then regressed to the savages they are now?  Should be effortless for you huh?
Click to expand...

Once again complete the task I assigned to you first. Getting angry and deflecting only weakens your argument. Get busy!


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that they did. You used to be a lot of fun. If you keep this up, we're not going to be bffs any longer! Jungle-bunny civilizations pleeeeze!
> 
> 
> 
> I already did. Now its your turn to provide refutation. Dont stall or deflect just provide some proof.  I know you wont because no such proof exists. If it did you would have certainly posted it by now right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?  We'll revel together in the glories of jungle-bunny civilization and be bffs once again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know when you can refute my posts. We both know you are stalling.  Its cute in sad way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No imperative to refute what remains unproven...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were given a task. If you cant do it just admit it. This is how I know youre angry.
Click to expand...



Sorry to disappoint you but I am not angry...however I realize that you desperately need such crude devices to assuage you transparent insecurities...why the regression?


----------



## Ventura77

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already did. Now its your turn to provide refutation. Dont stall or deflect just provide some proof.  I know you wont because no such proof exists. If it did you would have certainly posted it by now right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where?  We'll revel together in the glories of jungle-bunny civilization and be bffs once again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know when you can refute my posts. We both know you are stalling.  Its cute in sad way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No imperative to refute what remains unproven...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were given a task. If you cant do it just admit it. This is how I know youre angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you but I am not angry...however I realize that you desperately need such crude devices to assuage you transparent insecurities...why the regression?
Click to expand...





em·pire
ˈemˌpī(ə)r/
_noun_

*1*.
an extensive group of states or countries under a single supreme authority, formerly especially an emperor or empress.
"the Roman Empire"
synonyms: kingdom, realm, domain, territory, imperium; More


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already did. Now its your turn to provide refutation. Dont stall or deflect just provide some proof.  I know you wont because no such proof exists. If it did you would have certainly posted it by now right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where?  We'll revel together in the glories of jungle-bunny civilization and be bffs once again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know when you can refute my posts. We both know you are stalling.  Its cute in sad way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No imperative to refute what remains unproven...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were given a task. If you cant do it just admit it. This is how I know youre angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you but I am not angry...however I realize that you desperately need such crude devices to assuage you transparent insecurities...why the regression?
Click to expand...

Come on dude. Youre furious. If you werent so angry you would have provided the proof you claimed you had that Africans never built civilizations. We both know there is no such evidence and you are enraged I am calling you on it. That is why you are deflecting. I'm done stressing you out though. Tell you what. I will give you sometime to try and find your proof and check back with you later. In the meantime dont write a manifesto and kill some total strangers OK?


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where?  We'll revel together in the glories of jungle-bunny civilization and be bffs once again!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when you can refute my posts. We both know you are stalling.  Its cute in sad way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No imperative to refute what remains unproven...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were given a task. If you cant do it just admit it. This is how I know youre angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you but I am not angry...however I realize that you desperately need such crude devices to assuage you transparent insecurities...why the regression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on dude. Youre furious. If you werent so angry you would have provided the proof you claimed you had that Africans never built civilizations. We both know there is no such evidence and you are enraged I am calling you on it. That is why you are deflecting. I'm done stressing you out though. Tell you what. I will give you sometime to try and find your proof and check back with you later. In the meantime dont write a manifesto and kill some total strangers OK?
Click to expand...



Seriously why play this awkward routine? Do you really amuse yourself some bigoted anti-White message-board clown could rattle me? You've posted a number of saucy claims that you simply cannot support with proof...try to focus on this next request: show us exactly how and where Africans taught Europeans how to build empires?  Then---if you will---explain the radical regression of Blacks into the savages we see today?  C'mon now get a grip Einstein...should be easy for ya huh?


----------



## Flopper

IM2 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have no interest in the civilizations of Africa at that time... Which were just as advanced as Europe at the time
> 
> 
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the main problem with that is blacks do not have a higher crime rate. And I'm not going to play the per capita game. .
Click to expand...

*You may be correct because we do not know the crime rate for blacks or whites.  The FBI collects data on crimes reported, arrests, and convictions, not the actual crime rate.  There is no way to know what the actually crime rate is. so there is no way to know what the crime rate for blacks and whites are.  We often make the erroneous assumption that the arrest rate equals the crime rate. 

We do know that if a black person and a white person each commit a crime, the black person is more likely to be arrested. This is due in part to the fact that black people are more heavily policed. Black people, more often than white people, live in very dense urban areas.  Dense urban areas are more heavily policed than suburban or rural areas. When people live in close proximity to one another, police can monitor more people more often. In more heavily policed areas, people committing crimes are caught more frequently.   This could help explain why, for example, black people and white people smoke marijuana at similar rates, yet black people are 3.7 times as likely to be arrested for marijuana possession.  The discrepancy could also be driven by overt racism, more frequent illegal searches of black people, or an increased willingness to let non-blacks off with a warning.*


----------



## Meathead

Flopper said:


> *You may be correct because we do not know the crime rate for blacks or whites.  The FBI collects data on crimes reported, arrests, and convictions, not the actual crime rate.  There is no way to know what the actually crime rate is. so there is no way to know what the crime rate for blacks and whites are.  We often make the erroneous assumption that the arrest rate equals the crime rate.
> 
> We do know that if a black person and a white person each commit a crime, the black person is more likely to be arrested. This is due in part to the fact that black people are more heavily policed. Black people, more often than white people, live in very dense urban areas.  Dense urban areas are more heavily policed than suburban or rural areas. When people live in close proximity to one another, police can monitor more people more often. In more heavily policed areas, people committing crimes are caught more frequently.   This could help explain why, for example, black people and white people smoke marijuana at similar rates, yet black people are 3.7 times as likely to be arrested for marijuana possession.  The discrepancy could also be driven by overt racism, more frequent illegal searches of black people, or an increased willingness to let non-blacks off with a warning.*


Talk  about your semantic gymnastics. What accounts for all those dead and wounded black kids. White guys going into black neighborhoods unnoticed and offing them?

That's some puny stuff Flopper, even for an snowflake.


----------



## Ventura77

Flopper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> 
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the main problem with that is blacks do not have a higher crime rate. And I'm not going to play the per capita game. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You may be correct because we do not know the crime rate for blacks or whites.  The FBI collects data on crimes reported, arrests, and convictions, not the actual crime rate.  There is no way to know what the actually crime rate is. so there is no way to know what the crime rate for blacks and whites are.  We often make the erroneous assumption that the arrest rate equals the crime rate.
> 
> We do know that if a black person and a white person each commit a crime, the black person is more likely to be arrested. This is due in part to the fact that black people are more heavily policed. Black people, more often than white people, live in very dense urban areas.  Dense urban areas are more heavily policed than suburban or rural areas. When people live in close proximity to one another, police can monitor more people more often. In more heavily policed areas, people committing crimes are caught more frequently.   This could help explain why, for example, black people and white people smoke marijuana at similar rates, yet black people are 3.7 times as likely to be arrested for marijuana possession.  The discrepancy could also be driven by overt racism, more frequent illegal searches of black people, or an increased willingness to let non-blacks off with a warning.*
Click to expand...



Wrong...the greater likelihood of Blacks being arrested at greater volume than Whites is due to the disproportionate crime rates statistically skewed to Blacks...when a scant 3% of the population---BLACK MALES BETWEEN 15 AND 35---account for over 50% of violent offenses---including homicide, the rest is hardly difficult to discern...


----------



## Flopper

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'excuse?'   LOL  I'm still waiting for the proof that Africans taught Europeans how to build civilizations--only to regress back to the proto-savages we see today...any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to have to keep waiting until you fulfill my requirement of proving Black people didnt build empires and the Greeks didnt learn from the Egyptians. Dont deflect just "get er done" white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!  you are now demanding that a poster disprove something you have yet to prove idiot...where did you study debate strategy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm asking you and him both to prove Egypt, Mali, Ghana, Nubi etc etc didnt exist.  You guys made the claim against proof I already provided. However you have been deflecting for pages now. I understand you cant do it. I just want to see if you can admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To the contrary you asserted that Africans taught Whites how to build civilizations...to which I politely requested proof that mysteriously did not arrive...any thoughts here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did but your first task was to prove that Africans did not build civilizations. To date you have only deflected and stalled.
Click to expand...

*The very beginnings of civilization almost surely originated in Africa.  However, what actually constitutes civilization is a bit subjective.  The first known city was Levant in Mesopotania in 12,000 BC. Evidence of villages and tools have been found in Africa as early 100,000 BC.
The earliest know humans clearly came from Africa.
300,000 BC 5 modern humans in Morocco
150,000 BC Collection of humans in Ethiopia
140,000 BC Single modern human Sudan
124,000 BC  Stone Tools made by modern man in United Arab Republic
80,000-120,000 BC 2 mandibles of modern man in Libya

After these earliest findings, humans remains began appearing first in the near east then the far east, Australia, South America, and then Europe.

List of countries and islands by first human settlement - Wikipedia*


----------



## Asclepias

Flopper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to have to keep waiting until you fulfill my requirement of proving Black people didnt build empires and the Greeks didnt learn from the Egyptians. Dont deflect just "get er done" white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!  you are now demanding that a poster disprove something you have yet to prove idiot...where did you study debate strategy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm asking you and him both to prove Egypt, Mali, Ghana, Nubi etc etc didnt exist.  You guys made the claim against proof I already provided. However you have been deflecting for pages now. I understand you cant do it. I just want to see if you can admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To the contrary you asserted that Africans taught Whites how to build civilizations...to which I politely requested proof that mysteriously did not arrive...any thoughts here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did but your first task was to prove that Africans did not build civilizations. To date you have only deflected and stalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The very beginnings of civilization almost surely originated in Africa.  However, what actually constitutes civilization is a bit subjective.  The first known city was Levant in Mesopotania in 12,000 BC. Evidence of villages and tools have been found in Africa as early 100,000 BC.
> The earliest know humans clearly came from Africa.
> 300,000 BC 5 modern humans in Morocco
> 150,000 BC Collection of humans in Ethiopia
> 140,000 BC Single modern human Sudan
> 124,000 BC  Stone Tools made by modern man in United Arab Republic
> 80,000-120,000 BC 2 mandibles of modern man in Libya
> 
> After these earliest findings, humans remains began appearing first in the near east then the far east, Australia, South America, and then Europe.
> 
> List of countries and islands by first human settlement - Wikipedia*
Click to expand...

I'd say Nubia and Egypt definitely were civilizations by anyone's standards. Personally I dont pay much attention to the approval of europeans in regard to these things but both civilizations are touted as influential by even european historians. There are probably older civilizations in Africa yet undiscovered as the Egyptians have referred to Punt on many occasions as where they came from and they conducted trade with them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why does Prince George's County, Maryland have high murder rates too, despite having low poverty rates, and high incomes?
> There's only one thing about this county that's so different from other suburban counties, and it's the dominant Black population there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't Staten Island, New York , more inner city than Prince George's County, Maryland?
> It's also not as rich, and more expensive in cost of living.
> 
> Thing is Staten Island doesn't have a murder rate as high as PG County, Maryland, could it be because Staten Island has a lot less Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What county is New York City in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York City has a few counties, the one called Staten Island is Richmond County.
> 
> Actually New York City as a whole even has a lower murder rate than Prince George's County, Maryland.
> 
> Brooklyn, New York, and Prince George's County, Maryland have similar murder rates.
> 
> The big question is how come, considering that PG, County is about twice as high in income, and far lower in poverty than Brooklyn.
> 
> But, then again the White percentages are similar, so there we go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> The black non Hispanic population of New York is almost 2 million. The black population of Baltimore is 797,000. There are about 3 times the number of blacks in NYC. So there we go.
Click to expand...


A lot of the Blacks in NYC aren't your kind of Black American, but rather Jamaicans, Haitians, Guyanese, from Trinidad, and even some from parts of Africa.

A lot of them are more likely to be elite, in comparison to your kind of Black American.


----------



## Ventura77

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't Staten Island, New York , more inner city than Prince George's County, Maryland?
> It's also not as rich, and more expensive in cost of living.
> 
> Thing is Staten Island doesn't have a murder rate as high as PG County, Maryland, could it be because Staten Island has a lot less Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What county is New York City in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York City has a few counties, the one called Staten Island is Richmond County.
> 
> Actually New York City as a whole even has a lower murder rate than Prince George's County, Maryland.
> 
> Brooklyn, New York, and Prince George's County, Maryland have similar murder rates.
> 
> The big question is how come, considering that PG, County is about twice as high in income, and far lower in poverty than Brooklyn.
> 
> But, then again the White percentages are similar, so there we go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> The black non Hispanic population of New York is almost 2 million. The black population of Baltimore is 797,000. There are about 3 times the number of blacks in NYC. So there we go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of the Blacks in NYC aren't your kind of Black American, but rather Jamaicans, Haitians, Guyanese, from Trinidad, and even some from parts of Africa.
> 
> A lot of them are more likely to be elite, in comparison to your kind of Black American.
Click to expand...



Curious irony here:  African immigrants loathe American Blacks because they don't like the axiomatic association...LOL


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Flopper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to have to keep waiting until you fulfill my requirement of proving Black people didnt build empires and the Greeks didnt learn from the Egyptians. Dont deflect just "get er done" white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!  you are now demanding that a poster disprove something you have yet to prove idiot...where did you study debate strategy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm asking you and him both to prove Egypt, Mali, Ghana, Nubi etc etc didnt exist.  You guys made the claim against proof I already provided. However you have been deflecting for pages now. I understand you cant do it. I just want to see if you can admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To the contrary you asserted that Africans taught Whites how to build civilizations...to which I politely requested proof that mysteriously did not arrive...any thoughts here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did but your first task was to prove that Africans did not build civilizations. To date you have only deflected and stalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The very beginnings of civilization almost surely originated in Africa.  However, what actually constitutes civilization is a bit subjective.  The first known city was Levant in Mesopotania in 12,000 BC. Evidence of villages and tools have been found in Africa as early 100,000 BC.
> The earliest know humans clearly came from Africa.
> 300,000 BC 5 modern humans in Morocco
> 150,000 BC Collection of humans in Ethiopia
> 140,000 BC Single modern human Sudan
> 124,000 BC  Stone Tools made by modern man in United Arab Republic
> 80,000-120,000 BC 2 mandibles of modern man in Libya
> 
> After these earliest findings, humans remains began appearing first in the near east then the far east, Australia, South America, and then Europe.
> 
> List of countries and islands by first human settlement - Wikipedia*
Click to expand...



Writing is generally considered to be part of civilization, with that said it may very well come from the Vinca-Tordos Script of Eastern Europe.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!  you are now demanding that a poster disprove something you have yet to prove idiot...where did you study debate strategy?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm asking you and him both to prove Egypt, Mali, Ghana, Nubi etc etc didnt exist.  You guys made the claim against proof I already provided. However you have been deflecting for pages now. I understand you cant do it. I just want to see if you can admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To the contrary you asserted that Africans taught Whites how to build civilizations...to which I politely requested proof that mysteriously did not arrive...any thoughts here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did but your first task was to prove that Africans did not build civilizations. To date you have only deflected and stalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The very beginnings of civilization almost surely originated in Africa.  However, what actually constitutes civilization is a bit subjective.  The first known city was Levant in Mesopotania in 12,000 BC. Evidence of villages and tools have been found in Africa as early 100,000 BC.
> The earliest know humans clearly came from Africa.
> 300,000 BC 5 modern humans in Morocco
> 150,000 BC Collection of humans in Ethiopia
> 140,000 BC Single modern human Sudan
> 124,000 BC  Stone Tools made by modern man in United Arab Republic
> 80,000-120,000 BC 2 mandibles of modern man in Libya
> 
> After these earliest findings, humans remains began appearing first in the near east then the far east, Australia, South America, and then Europe.
> 
> List of countries and islands by first human settlement - Wikipedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Writing is generally considered to be part of civilization, with that said it may very well come from the Vinca-Tordos Script of Eastern Europe.
Click to expand...

The earliest writing came crom Sumaria and Egypt.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!  you are now demanding that a poster disprove something you have yet to prove idiot...where did you study debate strategy?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm asking you and him both to prove Egypt, Mali, Ghana, Nubi etc etc didnt exist.  You guys made the claim against proof I already provided. However you have been deflecting for pages now. I understand you cant do it. I just want to see if you can admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To the contrary you asserted that Africans taught Whites how to build civilizations...to which I politely requested proof that mysteriously did not arrive...any thoughts here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did but your first task was to prove that Africans did not build civilizations. To date you have only deflected and stalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The very beginnings of civilization almost surely originated in Africa.  However, what actually constitutes civilization is a bit subjective.  The first known city was Levant in Mesopotania in 12,000 BC. Evidence of villages and tools have been found in Africa as early 100,000 BC.
> The earliest know humans clearly came from Africa.
> 300,000 BC 5 modern humans in Morocco
> 150,000 BC Collection of humans in Ethiopia
> 140,000 BC Single modern human Sudan
> 124,000 BC  Stone Tools made by modern man in United Arab Republic
> 80,000-120,000 BC 2 mandibles of modern man in Libya
> 
> After these earliest findings, humans remains began appearing first in the near east then the far east, Australia, South America, and then Europe.
> 
> List of countries and islands by first human settlement - Wikipedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say Nubia and Egypt definitely were civilizations by anyone's standards. Personally I dont pay much attention to the approval of europeans in regard to these things but both civilizations are touted as influential by even european historians. There are probably older civilizations in Africa yet undiscovered as the Egyptians have referred to Punt on many occasions as where they came from and they conducted trade with them.
Click to expand...



Even when you strain to reign in your hapless arrogance you cannot conceal your seething hatred toward Whites...kind of spells out 'hypocrite' no?  Still waiting for that putative explanation of how these culturally superior Fathers of African civilizations regressed into the mindless impulse killers we see today in places like Atalnta...DC...Newark....Philly...Brooklyn...Detroit...Chicago...St Louis...Baltimore...Senegal...Sierra Leone...Darfur...Rwanda...Nigeria...Jamaica...Haiti...etc..etc.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washington DC is the richest metro area, and by no means the most expensive, nor the safest metro area in the U.S.
> Actually quite the opposite, Washington DC is more dangerous than many poorer places in the U.S.A
> 
> It seems that there's a reason why, the huge amounts of Blacks who liter the Washington DC metro area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide whites commit most of the violent crime and the most crime period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again imbecile" Whites are 72% of the population, Blacks are roughly 13%...add to this the fact that Hispanic males are counted as White and the picture is complete...are you familiar with the concept of ratios moron? Blacks commit violent offenses on an order roughly eight times that of whites...my God are you dumb!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not wrong..If you have 1,000 crimes and whites commit 700 of them they commit 70 percent of the crime. The ratio would be 7 out of 10 crimes are committed by whites. Blacks do not commit violent crimes at a rate of  8 times that of whites. Blacks commit crimes at a rate that is roughly 3 times less than whites. And they commit violent crimes at roughly half the rate. Mind you that we are talking about the occurrences of crime and the race that creates the occurrence, not the total population of any race and the number of crimes because that is a invalid measurement due to the fact that not everybody in any racial category is responsible for crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again you delirious twit: to re-state for the Liberal mentality: a 3% grouping of Blacks---Black males between the age of 15 and 35---are responsible for over 50% of violent offenses...wanna figure out the ratios ????   sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans are 12.1% of the US Population, Yet They Commit: 32.5% of All Rapes, 34.1% of all Assaults, 54.9% of All Robberies, and 49.4% of All Murders. 91% of Murdered Black Americans, Are Killed By Other Black Americans. The Truth Isn’t Racist, It’s Just The Truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm right.
> And 86 percent of all whites are murdered by another white. .
Click to expand...


Probably  close to 86% of the people White people deal with are White, so it's not shocking.


----------



## Ventura77

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm asking you and him both to prove Egypt, Mali, Ghana, Nubi etc etc didnt exist.  You guys made the claim against proof I already provided. However you have been deflecting for pages now. I understand you cant do it. I just want to see if you can admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the contrary you asserted that Africans taught Whites how to build civilizations...to which I politely requested proof that mysteriously did not arrive...any thoughts here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did but your first task was to prove that Africans did not build civilizations. To date you have only deflected and stalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The very beginnings of civilization almost surely originated in Africa.  However, what actually constitutes civilization is a bit subjective.  The first known city was Levant in Mesopotania in 12,000 BC. Evidence of villages and tools have been found in Africa as early 100,000 BC.
> The earliest know humans clearly came from Africa.
> 300,000 BC 5 modern humans in Morocco
> 150,000 BC Collection of humans in Ethiopia
> 140,000 BC Single modern human Sudan
> 124,000 BC  Stone Tools made by modern man in United Arab Republic
> 80,000-120,000 BC 2 mandibles of modern man in Libya
> 
> After these earliest findings, humans remains began appearing first in the near east then the far east, Australia, South America, and then Europe.
> 
> List of countries and islands by first human settlement - Wikipedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Writing is generally considered to be part of civilization, with that said it may very well come from the Vinca-Tordos Script of Eastern Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The earliest writing came crom Sumaria and Egypt.
Click to expand...



*Sanskrit*, meaning 'perfected' or 'refined', is one of the *oldest*, if not the *oldest*, of of all attested human languages. It belongs to the Indo-Aryan branch of the Indo-European family. The *oldest* form of *Sanskrit* is Vedic *Sanskrit* that dates back to the 2nd millennium BCE.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because it's part of an inner city urban conglomeration. The problem isn't about how much the average makes, the issue is how much individuals make.
> 
> If you have half the population living off crime and the other half raking in the money from politics, then the poorer inner city areas are going to be committing crime against the rich people.
> 
> Did you know that during a recession crime goes down. Why? People have less money.
> 
> The reality is people also flaunt their money less, they buy less, they go out less, so there are LESS opportunities to commit crime, and criminals are then poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't Staten Island, New York , more inner city than Prince George's County, Maryland?
> It's also not as rich, and more expensive in cost of living.
> 
> Thing is Staten Island doesn't have a murder rate as high as PG County, Maryland, could it be because Staten Island has a lot less Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What county is New York City in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York City has a few counties, the one called Staten Island is Richmond County.
> 
> Actually New York City as a whole even has a lower murder rate than Prince George's County, Maryland.
> 
> Brooklyn, New York, and Prince George's County, Maryland have similar murder rates.
> 
> The big question is how come, considering that PG, County is about twice as high in income, and far lower in poverty than Brooklyn.
> 
> But, then again the White percentages are similar, so there we go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> The black non Hispanic population of New York is almost 2 million. The black population of Baltimore is 797,000. There are about 3 times the number of blacks in NYC. So there we go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of the Blacks in NYC aren't your kind of Black American, but rather Jamaicans, Haitians, Guyanese, from Trinidad, and even some from parts of Africa.
> 
> A lot of them are more likely to be elite, in comparison to your kind of Black American.
Click to expand...


Jamaicans Haitians, Guyanese etc are all from west Africa like the vast majority of Black Americans. Please explain what you are talking about?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm asking you and him both to prove Egypt, Mali, Ghana, Nubi etc etc didnt exist.  You guys made the claim against proof I already provided. However you have been deflecting for pages now. I understand you cant do it. I just want to see if you can admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the contrary you asserted that Africans taught Whites how to build civilizations...to which I politely requested proof that mysteriously did not arrive...any thoughts here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did but your first task was to prove that Africans did not build civilizations. To date you have only deflected and stalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The very beginnings of civilization almost surely originated in Africa.  However, what actually constitutes civilization is a bit subjective.  The first known city was Levant in Mesopotania in 12,000 BC. Evidence of villages and tools have been found in Africa as early 100,000 BC.
> The earliest know humans clearly came from Africa.
> 300,000 BC 5 modern humans in Morocco
> 150,000 BC Collection of humans in Ethiopia
> 140,000 BC Single modern human Sudan
> 124,000 BC  Stone Tools made by modern man in United Arab Republic
> 80,000-120,000 BC 2 mandibles of modern man in Libya
> 
> After these earliest findings, humans remains began appearing first in the near east then the far east, Australia, South America, and then Europe.
> 
> List of countries and islands by first human settlement - Wikipedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Writing is generally considered to be part of civilization, with that said it may very well come from the Vinca-Tordos Script of Eastern Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The earliest writing came crom Sumaria and Egypt.
Click to expand...


Vinca tablets are older than Sumerian Cuneiform, or Egyptian Hieroglyphs.

When they first found Vinca tablets, they thought they were Sumerian Cuneiform, until they found out they were earlier, then all of a sudden they didn't think they were writing.

Such biases in our institutions it's unreal.


----------



## Coyote

Ventura77 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the contrary you asserted that Africans taught Whites how to build civilizations...to which I politely requested proof that mysteriously did not arrive...any thoughts here?
> 
> 
> 
> They did but your first task was to prove that Africans did not build civilizations. To date you have only deflected and stalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The very beginnings of civilization almost surely originated in Africa.  However, what actually constitutes civilization is a bit subjective.  The first known city was Levant in Mesopotania in 12,000 BC. Evidence of villages and tools have been found in Africa as early 100,000 BC.
> The earliest know humans clearly came from Africa.
> 300,000 BC 5 modern humans in Morocco
> 150,000 BC Collection of humans in Ethiopia
> 140,000 BC Single modern human Sudan
> 124,000 BC  Stone Tools made by modern man in United Arab Republic
> 80,000-120,000 BC 2 mandibles of modern man in Libya
> 
> After these earliest findings, humans remains began appearing first in the near east then the far east, Australia, South America, and then Europe.
> 
> List of countries and islands by first human settlement - Wikipedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Writing is generally considered to be part of civilization, with that said it may very well come from the Vinca-Tordos Script of Eastern Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The earliest writing came crom Sumaria and Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Sanskrit*, meaning 'perfected' or 'refined', is one of the *oldest*, if not the *oldest*, of of all attested human languages. It belongs to the Indo-Aryan branch of the Indo-European family. The *oldest* form of *Sanskrit* is Vedic *Sanskrit* that dates back to the 2nd millennium BCE.
Click to expand...


History of writing - Wikipedia

The Sumerian archaic (pre-cuneiform)*writing* and the Egyptian hieroglyphs are generally considered the *earliest *true *writing* systems, both emerging out of their ancestral proto-literate symbol systems from *3400–3100 BC, *with *earliest* coherent texts from about 2600 BC.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Staten Island, New York , more inner city than Prince George's County, Maryland?
> It's also not as rich, and more expensive in cost of living.
> 
> Thing is Staten Island doesn't have a murder rate as high as PG County, Maryland, could it be because Staten Island has a lot less Blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What county is New York City in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York City has a few counties, the one called Staten Island is Richmond County.
> 
> Actually New York City as a whole even has a lower murder rate than Prince George's County, Maryland.
> 
> Brooklyn, New York, and Prince George's County, Maryland have similar murder rates.
> 
> The big question is how come, considering that PG, County is about twice as high in income, and far lower in poverty than Brooklyn.
> 
> But, then again the White percentages are similar, so there we go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> The black non Hispanic population of New York is almost 2 million. The black population of Baltimore is 797,000. There are about 3 times the number of blacks in NYC. So there we go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of the Blacks in NYC aren't your kind of Black American, but rather Jamaicans, Haitians, Guyanese, from Trinidad, and even some from parts of Africa.
> 
> A lot of them are more likely to be elite, in comparison to your kind of Black American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jamaicans Haitians, Guyanese etc are all from west Africa like the vast majority of Black Americans. Please explain what you are talking about?
Click to expand...


Yeah, well a lot more of them are more upper middle class, or even upper class from their populations, than you people are.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!  you are now demanding that a poster disprove something you have yet to prove idiot...where did you study debate strategy?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm asking you and him both to prove Egypt, Mali, Ghana, Nubi etc etc didnt exist.  You guys made the claim against proof I already provided. However you have been deflecting for pages now. I understand you cant do it. I just want to see if you can admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To the contrary you asserted that Africans taught Whites how to build civilizations...to which I politely requested proof that mysteriously did not arrive...any thoughts here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did but your first task was to prove that Africans did not build civilizations. To date you have only deflected and stalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The very beginnings of civilization almost surely originated in Africa.  However, what actually constitutes civilization is a bit subjective.  The first known city was Levant in Mesopotania in 12,000 BC. Evidence of villages and tools have been found in Africa as early 100,000 BC.
> The earliest know humans clearly came from Africa.
> 300,000 BC 5 modern humans in Morocco
> 150,000 BC Collection of humans in Ethiopia
> 140,000 BC Single modern human Sudan
> 124,000 BC  Stone Tools made by modern man in United Arab Republic
> 80,000-120,000 BC 2 mandibles of modern man in Libya
> 
> After these earliest findings, humans remains began appearing first in the near east then the far east, Australia, South America, and then Europe.
> 
> List of countries and islands by first human settlement - Wikipedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Writing is generally considered to be part of civilization, with that said it may very well come from the Vinca-Tordos Script of Eastern Europe.
Click to expand...

How did Sumerian, Nubian, and Egyptian writing come from eastern europe?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What county is New York City in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York City has a few counties, the one called Staten Island is Richmond County.
> 
> Actually New York City as a whole even has a lower murder rate than Prince George's County, Maryland.
> 
> Brooklyn, New York, and Prince George's County, Maryland have similar murder rates.
> 
> The big question is how come, considering that PG, County is about twice as high in income, and far lower in poverty than Brooklyn.
> 
> But, then again the White percentages are similar, so there we go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> The black non Hispanic population of New York is almost 2 million. The black population of Baltimore is 797,000. There are about 3 times the number of blacks in NYC. So there we go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of the Blacks in NYC aren't your kind of Black American, but rather Jamaicans, Haitians, Guyanese, from Trinidad, and even some from parts of Africa.
> 
> A lot of them are more likely to be elite, in comparison to your kind of Black American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jamaicans Haitians, Guyanese etc are all from west Africa like the vast majority of Black Americans. Please explain what you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well a lot more of them are more upper middle class, or even upper class from their populations, than you people are.
Click to expand...

That tends to happen when you arent subject to generations of racial oppression and having your fathers imprisoned and your mothers on welfare as a result.  So again please explain what you are talking about?


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the contrary you asserted that Africans taught Whites how to build civilizations...to which I politely requested proof that mysteriously did not arrive...any thoughts here?
> 
> 
> 
> They did but your first task was to prove that Africans did not build civilizations. To date you have only deflected and stalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The very beginnings of civilization almost surely originated in Africa.  However, what actually constitutes civilization is a bit subjective.  The first known city was Levant in Mesopotania in 12,000 BC. Evidence of villages and tools have been found in Africa as early 100,000 BC.
> The earliest know humans clearly came from Africa.
> 300,000 BC 5 modern humans in Morocco
> 150,000 BC Collection of humans in Ethiopia
> 140,000 BC Single modern human Sudan
> 124,000 BC  Stone Tools made by modern man in United Arab Republic
> 80,000-120,000 BC 2 mandibles of modern man in Libya
> 
> After these earliest findings, humans remains began appearing first in the near east then the far east, Australia, South America, and then Europe.
> 
> List of countries and islands by first human settlement - Wikipedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Writing is generally considered to be part of civilization, with that said it may very well come from the Vinca-Tordos Script of Eastern Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The earliest writing came crom Sumaria and Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vinca tablets are older than Sumerian Cuneiform, or Egyptian Hieroglyphs.
> 
> When they first found Vinca tablets, they thought they were Sumerian Cuneiform, until they found out they were earlier, then all of a sudden they didn't think they were writing.
> 
> Such biases in our institutions it's unreal.
Click to expand...

Seems like the biss is against crediting African civilizations where credit is due.


----------



## Ventura77

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide whites commit most of the violent crime and the most crime period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again imbecile" Whites are 72% of the population, Blacks are roughly 13%...add to this the fact that Hispanic males are counted as White and the picture is complete...are you familiar with the concept of ratios moron? Blacks commit violent offenses on an order roughly eight times that of whites...my God are you dumb!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not wrong..If you have 1,000 crimes and whites commit 700 of them they commit 70 percent of the crime. The ratio would be 7 out of 10 crimes are committed by whites. Blacks do not commit violent crimes at a rate of  8 times that of whites. Blacks commit crimes at a rate that is roughly 3 times less than whites. And they commit violent crimes at roughly half the rate. Mind you that we are talking about the occurrences of crime and the race that creates the occurrence, not the total population of any race and the number of crimes because that is a invalid measurement due to the fact that not everybody in any racial category is responsible for crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again you delirious twit: to re-state for the Liberal mentality: a 3% grouping of Blacks---Black males between the age of 15 and 35---are responsible for over 50% of violent offenses...wanna figure out the ratios ????   sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans are 12.1% of the US Population, Yet They Commit: 32.5% of All Rapes, 34.1% of all Assaults, 54.9% of All Robberies, and 49.4% of All Murders. 91% of Murdered Black Americans, Are Killed By Other Black Americans. The Truth Isn’t Racist, It’s Just The Truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm right.
> And 86 percent of all whites are murdered by another white. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably  close to 86% of the people White people deal with are White, so it's not shocking.
Click to expand...



I already explained to this inflated boob that Hispanic homicide suspects are counted as whites in the FBI and DOJ data-base, and that even if this were not the case Blacks dominate homicide in ratio to population on an order of eight times that of Whites...eventually you realize you're dealing with a closed mind...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did but your first task was to prove that Africans did not build civilizations. To date you have only deflected and stalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The very beginnings of civilization almost surely originated in Africa.  However, what actually constitutes civilization is a bit subjective.  The first known city was Levant in Mesopotania in 12,000 BC. Evidence of villages and tools have been found in Africa as early 100,000 BC.
> The earliest know humans clearly came from Africa.
> 300,000 BC 5 modern humans in Morocco
> 150,000 BC Collection of humans in Ethiopia
> 140,000 BC Single modern human Sudan
> 124,000 BC  Stone Tools made by modern man in United Arab Republic
> 80,000-120,000 BC 2 mandibles of modern man in Libya
> 
> After these earliest findings, humans remains began appearing first in the near east then the far east, Australia, South America, and then Europe.
> 
> List of countries and islands by first human settlement - Wikipedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Writing is generally considered to be part of civilization, with that said it may very well come from the Vinca-Tordos Script of Eastern Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The earliest writing came crom Sumaria and Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Sanskrit*, meaning 'perfected' or 'refined', is one of the *oldest*, if not the *oldest*, of of all attested human languages. It belongs to the Indo-Aryan branch of the Indo-European family. The *oldest* form of *Sanskrit* is Vedic *Sanskrit* that dates back to the 2nd millennium BCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History of writing - Wikipedia
> 
> The Sumerian archaic (pre-cuneiform)*writing* and the Egyptian hieroglyphs are generally considered the *earliest *true *writing* systems, both emerging out of their ancestral proto-literate symbol systems from *3400–3100 BC, *with *earliest* coherent texts from about 2600 BC.
Click to expand...


Your link speaks of Vinca signs, and also  Jiahu symbols.
it's generally considered as proto-Writing, but I'm not so sure about that.

It makes more sense that Europe, and China founded writing, rather than Near-Easterners, or North-Africans.
I mean just look at the verbal performance of PISA scores, or IQ scores in Arab nations vs Europe, or China.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The very beginnings of civilization almost surely originated in Africa.  However, what actually constitutes civilization is a bit subjective.  The first known city was Levant in Mesopotania in 12,000 BC. Evidence of villages and tools have been found in Africa as early 100,000 BC.
> The earliest know humans clearly came from Africa.
> 300,000 BC 5 modern humans in Morocco
> 150,000 BC Collection of humans in Ethiopia
> 140,000 BC Single modern human Sudan
> 124,000 BC  Stone Tools made by modern man in United Arab Republic
> 80,000-120,000 BC 2 mandibles of modern man in Libya
> 
> After these earliest findings, humans remains began appearing first in the near east then the far east, Australia, South America, and then Europe.
> 
> List of countries and islands by first human settlement - Wikipedia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Writing is generally considered to be part of civilization, with that said it may very well come from the Vinca-Tordos Script of Eastern Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The earliest writing came crom Sumaria and Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Sanskrit*, meaning 'perfected' or 'refined', is one of the *oldest*, if not the *oldest*, of of all attested human languages. It belongs to the Indo-Aryan branch of the Indo-European family. The *oldest* form of *Sanskrit* is Vedic *Sanskrit* that dates back to the 2nd millennium BCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History of writing - Wikipedia
> 
> The Sumerian archaic (pre-cuneiform)*writing* and the Egyptian hieroglyphs are generally considered the *earliest *true *writing* systems, both emerging out of their ancestral proto-literate symbol systems from *3400–3100 BC, *with *earliest* coherent texts from about 2600 BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link speaks of Vinca signs, and also  Jiahu symbols.
> it's generally considered as proto-Writing, but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> It makes more sense that Europe, and China founded writing, rather than Near-Easterners, or North-Africans.
Click to expand...

How does it make more sense when the first writing was in Egypt?


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York City has a few counties, the one called Staten Island is Richmond County.
> 
> Actually New York City as a whole even has a lower murder rate than Prince George's County, Maryland.
> 
> Brooklyn, New York, and Prince George's County, Maryland have similar murder rates.
> 
> The big question is how come, considering that PG, County is about twice as high in income, and far lower in poverty than Brooklyn.
> 
> But, then again the White percentages are similar, so there we go.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The black non Hispanic population of New York is almost 2 million. The black population of Baltimore is 797,000. There are about 3 times the number of blacks in NYC. So there we go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of the Blacks in NYC aren't your kind of Black American, but rather Jamaicans, Haitians, Guyanese, from Trinidad, and even some from parts of Africa.
> 
> A lot of them are more likely to be elite, in comparison to your kind of Black American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jamaicans Haitians, Guyanese etc are all from west Africa like the vast majority of Black Americans. Please explain what you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well a lot more of them are more upper middle class, or even upper class from their populations, than you people are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That tends to happen when you arent subject to generations of racial oppression and having your fathers imprisoned and your mothers on welfare as a result.  So again please explain what you are talking about?
Click to expand...



We are some fifty years past the civil rights period dullard, your weak, pathetic  line of excuses burnt out decades ago...blaming 'whitey' now says more about you than about 'whitey'...Blacks are their own worst enemy!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did but your first task was to prove that Africans did not build civilizations. To date you have only deflected and stalled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The very beginnings of civilization almost surely originated in Africa.  However, what actually constitutes civilization is a bit subjective.  The first known city was Levant in Mesopotania in 12,000 BC. Evidence of villages and tools have been found in Africa as early 100,000 BC.
> The earliest know humans clearly came from Africa.
> 300,000 BC 5 modern humans in Morocco
> 150,000 BC Collection of humans in Ethiopia
> 140,000 BC Single modern human Sudan
> 124,000 BC  Stone Tools made by modern man in United Arab Republic
> 80,000-120,000 BC 2 mandibles of modern man in Libya
> 
> After these earliest findings, humans remains began appearing first in the near east then the far east, Australia, South America, and then Europe.
> 
> List of countries and islands by first human settlement - Wikipedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Writing is generally considered to be part of civilization, with that said it may very well come from the Vinca-Tordos Script of Eastern Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The earliest writing came crom Sumaria and Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vinca tablets are older than Sumerian Cuneiform, or Egyptian Hieroglyphs.
> 
> When they first found Vinca tablets, they thought they were Sumerian Cuneiform, until they found out they were earlier, then all of a sudden they didn't think they were writing.
> 
> Such biases in our institutions it's unreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like the biss is against crediting African civilizations where credit is due.
Click to expand...


Oh really?
Is that why more people seem to know about Egypt, Nubians, Timbuktu etc.
rather than Vinca, or the Cucenti-Trypillian Cultures?


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The black non Hispanic population of New York is almost 2 million. The black population of Baltimore is 797,000. There are about 3 times the number of blacks in NYC. So there we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the Blacks in NYC aren't your kind of Black American, but rather Jamaicans, Haitians, Guyanese, from Trinidad, and even some from parts of Africa.
> 
> A lot of them are more likely to be elite, in comparison to your kind of Black American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jamaicans Haitians, Guyanese etc are all from west Africa like the vast majority of Black Americans. Please explain what you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well a lot more of them are more upper middle class, or even upper class from their populations, than you people are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That tends to happen when you arent subject to generations of racial oppression and having your fathers imprisoned and your mothers on welfare as a result.  So again please explain what you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are some fifty years past the civil rights period dullard, your weak, pathetic  line of excuses burnt out decades ago...blaming 'whitey' now says more about you than about 'whitey'...Blacks are their own worst enemy!
Click to expand...

What does civil rights have to do with what I said?  This is occurring as we speak.

Even if we were talking about civil rights let me fuck with your race for 400 years and see what comes of you.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Writing is generally considered to be part of civilization, with that said it may very well come from the Vinca-Tordos Script of Eastern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> The earliest writing came crom Sumaria and Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Sanskrit*, meaning 'perfected' or 'refined', is one of the *oldest*, if not the *oldest*, of of all attested human languages. It belongs to the Indo-Aryan branch of the Indo-European family. The *oldest* form of *Sanskrit* is Vedic *Sanskrit* that dates back to the 2nd millennium BCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History of writing - Wikipedia
> 
> The Sumerian archaic (pre-cuneiform)*writing* and the Egyptian hieroglyphs are generally considered the *earliest *true *writing* systems, both emerging out of their ancestral proto-literate symbol systems from *3400–3100 BC, *with *earliest* coherent texts from about 2600 BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link speaks of Vinca signs, and also  Jiahu symbols.
> it's generally considered as proto-Writing, but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> It makes more sense that Europe, and China founded writing, rather than Near-Easterners, or North-Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does it make more sense when the first writing was in Egypt?
Click to expand...



The first writing was Sanskrit


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The very beginnings of civilization almost surely originated in Africa.  However, what actually constitutes civilization is a bit subjective.  The first known city was Levant in Mesopotania in 12,000 BC. Evidence of villages and tools have been found in Africa as early 100,000 BC.
> The earliest know humans clearly came from Africa.
> 300,000 BC 5 modern humans in Morocco
> 150,000 BC Collection of humans in Ethiopia
> 140,000 BC Single modern human Sudan
> 124,000 BC  Stone Tools made by modern man in United Arab Republic
> 80,000-120,000 BC 2 mandibles of modern man in Libya
> 
> After these earliest findings, humans remains began appearing first in the near east then the far east, Australia, South America, and then Europe.
> 
> List of countries and islands by first human settlement - Wikipedia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Writing is generally considered to be part of civilization, with that said it may very well come from the Vinca-Tordos Script of Eastern Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The earliest writing came crom Sumaria and Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Sanskrit*, meaning 'perfected' or 'refined', is one of the *oldest*, if not the *oldest*, of of all attested human languages. It belongs to the Indo-Aryan branch of the Indo-European family. The *oldest* form of *Sanskrit* is Vedic *Sanskrit* that dates back to the 2nd millennium BCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History of writing - Wikipedia
> 
> The Sumerian archaic (pre-cuneiform)*writing* and the Egyptian hieroglyphs are generally considered the *earliest *true *writing* systems, both emerging out of their ancestral proto-literate symbol systems from *3400–3100 BC, *with *earliest* coherent texts from about 2600 BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link speaks of Vinca signs, and also  Jiahu symbols.
> it's generally considered as proto-Writing, but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> It makes more sense that Europe, and China founded writing, rather than Near-Easterners, or North-Africans.
> I mean just look at the verbal performance of PISA scores, or IQ scores in Arab nations vs Europe, or China.
Click to expand...


Apparently there is a lot of dispute over the vinca tablets in dating and authenticity.  
Tărtăria tablets - Wikipedia

Egypt was also an extremely advanced and powerful civilization in its time.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The very beginnings of civilization almost surely originated in Africa.  However, what actually constitutes civilization is a bit subjective.  The first known city was Levant in Mesopotania in 12,000 BC. Evidence of villages and tools have been found in Africa as early 100,000 BC.
> The earliest know humans clearly came from Africa.
> 300,000 BC 5 modern humans in Morocco
> 150,000 BC Collection of humans in Ethiopia
> 140,000 BC Single modern human Sudan
> 124,000 BC  Stone Tools made by modern man in United Arab Republic
> 80,000-120,000 BC 2 mandibles of modern man in Libya
> 
> After these earliest findings, humans remains began appearing first in the near east then the far east, Australia, South America, and then Europe.
> 
> List of countries and islands by first human settlement - Wikipedia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Writing is generally considered to be part of civilization, with that said it may very well come from the Vinca-Tordos Script of Eastern Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The earliest writing came crom Sumaria and Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vinca tablets are older than Sumerian Cuneiform, or Egyptian Hieroglyphs.
> 
> When they first found Vinca tablets, they thought they were Sumerian Cuneiform, until they found out they were earlier, then all of a sudden they didn't think they were writing.
> 
> Such biases in our institutions it's unreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like the biss is against crediting African civilizations where credit is due.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> Is that why more people seem to know about Egypt, Nubians, Timbuktu etc.
> rather than Vinca, or the Cucenti-Trypillian Cultures?
Click to expand...

Ventura and Meathead dont know about those civilizations. They are victims of the bias.


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The earliest writing came crom Sumaria and Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sanskrit*, meaning 'perfected' or 'refined', is one of the *oldest*, if not the *oldest*, of of all attested human languages. It belongs to the Indo-Aryan branch of the Indo-European family. The *oldest* form of *Sanskrit* is Vedic *Sanskrit* that dates back to the 2nd millennium BCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History of writing - Wikipedia
> 
> The Sumerian archaic (pre-cuneiform)*writing* and the Egyptian hieroglyphs are generally considered the *earliest *true *writing* systems, both emerging out of their ancestral proto-literate symbol systems from *3400–3100 BC, *with *earliest* coherent texts from about 2600 BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link speaks of Vinca signs, and also  Jiahu symbols.
> it's generally considered as proto-Writing, but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> It makes more sense that Europe, and China founded writing, rather than Near-Easterners, or North-Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does it make more sense when the first writing was in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The first writing was Sanskrit
Click to expand...

No. Lets see some proof.  While youre at it get the other proof I asked for. I gave you enough time.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the Blacks in NYC aren't your kind of Black American, but rather Jamaicans, Haitians, Guyanese, from Trinidad, and even some from parts of Africa.
> 
> A lot of them are more likely to be elite, in comparison to your kind of Black American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamaicans Haitians, Guyanese etc are all from west Africa like the vast majority of Black Americans. Please explain what you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well a lot more of them are more upper middle class, or even upper class from their populations, than you people are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That tends to happen when you arent subject to generations of racial oppression and having your fathers imprisoned and your mothers on welfare as a result.  So again please explain what you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are some fifty years past the civil rights period dullard, your weak, pathetic  line of excuses burnt out decades ago...blaming 'whitey' now says more about you than about 'whitey'...Blacks are their own worst enemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does civil rights have to do with what I said?  This is occurring as we speak.
Click to expand...



Wow!!!!  are you truly this clueless? A spate of opportunities were made available to Blacks as a result of critical Civil Rights legislation---including a number of disparate-impact rulings...Affirmative Action...Section-Eight housing...Welfare supplements...Food Stamps...Child-Care...Tuition Assistance...etc...etc. The vast majority of Blacks did nothing more than consume the 'freebies'...


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sanskrit*, meaning 'perfected' or 'refined', is one of the *oldest*, if not the *oldest*, of of all attested human languages. It belongs to the Indo-Aryan branch of the Indo-European family. The *oldest* form of *Sanskrit* is Vedic *Sanskrit* that dates back to the 2nd millennium BCE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History of writing - Wikipedia
> 
> The Sumerian archaic (pre-cuneiform)*writing* and the Egyptian hieroglyphs are generally considered the *earliest *true *writing* systems, both emerging out of their ancestral proto-literate symbol systems from *3400–3100 BC, *with *earliest* coherent texts from about 2600 BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link speaks of Vinca signs, and also  Jiahu symbols.
> it's generally considered as proto-Writing, but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> It makes more sense that Europe, and China founded writing, rather than Near-Easterners, or North-Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does it make more sense when the first writing was in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The first writing was Sanskrit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Lets see some proof.  While youre at it get the other proof I asked for. I gave you enough time.
Click to expand...



Gosh I'm still waiting for that solemn history lesson about how Africans taught Europeans how to build civilizations...?


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jamaicans Haitians, Guyanese etc are all from west Africa like the vast majority of Black Americans. Please explain what you are talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well a lot more of them are more upper middle class, or even upper class from their populations, than you people are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That tends to happen when you arent subject to generations of racial oppression and having your fathers imprisoned and your mothers on welfare as a result.  So again please explain what you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are some fifty years past the civil rights period dullard, your weak, pathetic  line of excuses burnt out decades ago...blaming 'whitey' now says more about you than about 'whitey'...Blacks are their own worst enemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does civil rights have to do with what I said?  This is occurring as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!!  are you truly this clueless? A spate of opportunities were made available to Blacks as a result of critical Civil Rights legislation---including a number of disparate-impact rulings...Affirmative Action...Section-Eight housing...Welfare supplements...Food Stamps...Child-Care...Tuition Assistance...etc...etc. The vast majority of Blacks did nothing more than consume the 'freebies'...
Click to expand...

Affrimative action has predominantly assisted white females, asians, hispanics, and lastly Blacks.  All other races get the rest of that stuff and whites dominate the welfare recipients.


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> History of writing - Wikipedia
> 
> The Sumerian archaic (pre-cuneiform)*writing* and the Egyptian hieroglyphs are generally considered the *earliest *true *writing* systems, both emerging out of their ancestral proto-literate symbol systems from *3400–3100 BC, *with *earliest* coherent texts from about 2600 BC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link speaks of Vinca signs, and also  Jiahu symbols.
> it's generally considered as proto-Writing, but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> It makes more sense that Europe, and China founded writing, rather than Near-Easterners, or North-Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does it make more sense when the first writing was in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The first writing was Sanskrit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Lets see some proof.  While youre at it get the other proof I asked for. I gave you enough time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I'm still waiting for that solemn history lesson about how Africans taught Europeans how to build civilizations...?
Click to expand...

So you expect me to believe your claim when cant even prove your first claim. I got you squirming again.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Writing is generally considered to be part of civilization, with that said it may very well come from the Vinca-Tordos Script of Eastern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> The earliest writing came crom Sumaria and Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Sanskrit*, meaning 'perfected' or 'refined', is one of the *oldest*, if not the *oldest*, of of all attested human languages. It belongs to the Indo-Aryan branch of the Indo-European family. The *oldest* form of *Sanskrit* is Vedic *Sanskrit* that dates back to the 2nd millennium BCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History of writing - Wikipedia
> 
> The Sumerian archaic (pre-cuneiform)*writing* and the Egyptian hieroglyphs are generally considered the *earliest *true *writing* systems, both emerging out of their ancestral proto-literate symbol systems from *3400–3100 BC, *with *earliest* coherent texts from about 2600 BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link speaks of Vinca signs, and also  Jiahu symbols.
> it's generally considered as proto-Writing, but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> It makes more sense that Europe, and China founded writing, rather than Near-Easterners, or North-Africans.
> I mean just look at the verbal performance of PISA scores, or IQ scores in Arab nations vs Europe, or China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently there is a lot of dispute over the vinca tablets in dating and authenticity.
> Tărtăria tablets - Wikipedia
> 
> Egypt was also an extremely advanced and powerful civilization in its time.
Click to expand...


I never said Vinca was, but may have been the first civilization.
Nor did I deny Ancient Egypt.


----------



## Meathead

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> History of writing - Wikipedia
> 
> The Sumerian archaic (pre-cuneiform)*writing* and the Egyptian hieroglyphs are generally considered the *earliest *true *writing* systems, both emerging out of their ancestral proto-literate symbol systems from *3400–3100 BC, *with *earliest* coherent texts from about 2600 BC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link speaks of Vinca signs, and also  Jiahu symbols.
> it's generally considered as proto-Writing, but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> It makes more sense that Europe, and China founded writing, rather than Near-Easterners, or North-Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does it make more sense when the first writing was in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The first writing was Sanskrit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Lets see some proof.  While youre at it get the other proof I asked for. I gave you enough time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I'm still waiting for that solemn history lesson about how Africans taught Europeans how to build civilizations...?
Click to expand...

Give it a break. I only taunt Ass till he's jumping up and down then I leave him alone.

It's a bit like taunting a dumb animal after that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Meathead said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link speaks of Vinca signs, and also  Jiahu symbols.
> it's generally considered as proto-Writing, but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> It makes more sense that Europe, and China founded writing, rather than Near-Easterners, or North-Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> How does it make more sense when the first writing was in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The first writing was Sanskrit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Lets see some proof.  While youre at it get the other proof I asked for. I gave you enough time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I'm still waiting for that solemn history lesson about how Africans taught Europeans how to build civilizations...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it a break. I only taunt Ass till he's jumping up and down then I leave him alone.
> 
> It's a bit like taunting a dumb animal after that.
Click to expand...


Well, I wouldn't say my purpose is to be mean to Black people here, it's more about educating White people about the wrongs of anti-Racism, and why we need to think things through on race.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The earliest writing came crom Sumaria and Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sanskrit*, meaning 'perfected' or 'refined', is one of the *oldest*, if not the *oldest*, of of all attested human languages. It belongs to the Indo-Aryan branch of the Indo-European family. The *oldest* form of *Sanskrit* is Vedic *Sanskrit* that dates back to the 2nd millennium BCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History of writing - Wikipedia
> 
> The Sumerian archaic (pre-cuneiform)*writing* and the Egyptian hieroglyphs are generally considered the *earliest *true *writing* systems, both emerging out of their ancestral proto-literate symbol systems from *3400–3100 BC, *with *earliest* coherent texts from about 2600 BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link speaks of Vinca signs, and also  Jiahu symbols.
> it's generally considered as proto-Writing, but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> It makes more sense that Europe, and China founded writing, rather than Near-Easterners, or North-Africans.
> I mean just look at the verbal performance of PISA scores, or IQ scores in Arab nations vs Europe, or China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently there is a lot of dispute over the vinca tablets in dating and authenticity.
> Tărtăria tablets - Wikipedia
> 
> Egypt was also an extremely advanced and powerful civilization in its time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said Vinca was, but may have been the first civilization.
> Nor did I deny Ancient Egypt.
Click to expand...

What do you have that supports that when we have the same thing in Africa thousands of years older than the vinca civilization?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link speaks of Vinca signs, and also  Jiahu symbols.
> it's generally considered as proto-Writing, but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> It makes more sense that Europe, and China founded writing, rather than Near-Easterners, or North-Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> How does it make more sense when the first writing was in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The first writing was Sanskrit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Lets see some proof.  While youre at it get the other proof I asked for. I gave you enough time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I'm still waiting for that solemn history lesson about how Africans taught Europeans how to build civilizations...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it a break. I only taunt Ass till he's jumping up and down then I leave him alone.
> 
> It's a bit like taunting a dumb animal after that.
Click to expand...

You only leave me alone when you cant prove something. Then you disappear. There is a reason I laugh at you so much. Your like a little lost puppy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sanskrit*, meaning 'perfected' or 'refined', is one of the *oldest*, if not the *oldest*, of of all attested human languages. It belongs to the Indo-Aryan branch of the Indo-European family. The *oldest* form of *Sanskrit* is Vedic *Sanskrit* that dates back to the 2nd millennium BCE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History of writing - Wikipedia
> 
> The Sumerian archaic (pre-cuneiform)*writing* and the Egyptian hieroglyphs are generally considered the *earliest *true *writing* systems, both emerging out of their ancestral proto-literate symbol systems from *3400–3100 BC, *with *earliest* coherent texts from about 2600 BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link speaks of Vinca signs, and also  Jiahu symbols.
> it's generally considered as proto-Writing, but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> It makes more sense that Europe, and China founded writing, rather than Near-Easterners, or North-Africans.
> I mean just look at the verbal performance of PISA scores, or IQ scores in Arab nations vs Europe, or China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently there is a lot of dispute over the vinca tablets in dating and authenticity.
> Tărtăria tablets - Wikipedia
> 
> Egypt was also an extremely advanced and powerful civilization in its time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said Vinca was, but may have been the first civilization.
> Nor did I deny Ancient Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you have that supports that when we have the same thing in Africa thousands of years older than the vinca civilization?
Click to expand...


So do we  in Ukraine.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> History of writing - Wikipedia
> 
> The Sumerian archaic (pre-cuneiform)*writing* and the Egyptian hieroglyphs are generally considered the *earliest *true *writing* systems, both emerging out of their ancestral proto-literate symbol systems from *3400–3100 BC, *with *earliest* coherent texts from about 2600 BC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link speaks of Vinca signs, and also  Jiahu symbols.
> it's generally considered as proto-Writing, but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> It makes more sense that Europe, and China founded writing, rather than Near-Easterners, or North-Africans.
> I mean just look at the verbal performance of PISA scores, or IQ scores in Arab nations vs Europe, or China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently there is a lot of dispute over the vinca tablets in dating and authenticity.
> Tărtăria tablets - Wikipedia
> 
> Egypt was also an extremely advanced and powerful civilization in its time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said Vinca was, but may have been the first civilization.
> Nor did I deny Ancient Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you have that supports that when we have the same thing in Africa thousands of years older than the vinca civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do we  in Ukraine.
Click to expand...

You dont have anything in the Ukraine except snow and guys that rape sheep from what I heard.

##############################

Just read up on you claim and that is only 4000 BCE. Egypt, Nubia and Sumer have writing that predates that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link speaks of Vinca signs, and also  Jiahu symbols.
> it's generally considered as proto-Writing, but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> It makes more sense that Europe, and China founded writing, rather than Near-Easterners, or North-Africans.
> I mean just look at the verbal performance of PISA scores, or IQ scores in Arab nations vs Europe, or China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there is a lot of dispute over the vinca tablets in dating and authenticity.
> Tărtăria tablets - Wikipedia
> 
> Egypt was also an extremely advanced and powerful civilization in its time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said Vinca was, but may have been the first civilization.
> Nor did I deny Ancient Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you have that supports that when we have the same thing in Africa thousands of years older than the vinca civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do we  in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have anything in the Ukraine except snow and guys that rape sheep from what I heard.
Click to expand...


Many great rocket scientists came from Ukraine, like Korolev, Glushko, Chalomey, Kondratyuk,  and Kibalchich.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there is a lot of dispute over the vinca tablets in dating and authenticity.
> Tărtăria tablets - Wikipedia
> 
> Egypt was also an extremely advanced and powerful civilization in its time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Vinca was, but may have been the first civilization.
> Nor did I deny Ancient Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you have that supports that when we have the same thing in Africa thousands of years older than the vinca civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do we  in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have anything in the Ukraine except snow and guys that rape sheep from what I heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many great rocket scientists came from Ukraine, like Korolev, Glushko, Chalomey, Kondratyuk,  and Kibalchich.
Click to expand...

You guys had rockets back in 4000 BCE?  How did the US beat you to the moon?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Vinca was, but may have been the first civilization.
> Nor did I deny Ancient Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have that supports that when we have the same thing in Africa thousands of years older than the vinca civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do we  in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have anything in the Ukraine except snow and guys that rape sheep from what I heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many great rocket scientists came from Ukraine, like Korolev, Glushko, Chalomey, Kondratyuk,  and Kibalchich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys had rockets back in 4000 BCE?  How did the US beat you to the moon?
Click to expand...


All influenced heavily by Polish - Russian rocket scientist Konstantine Ciolkowski.

They used the Kondratyuk loop to put a man on the Moon.

Sputnik was in space before the U.S was.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have that supports that when we have the same thing in Africa thousands of years older than the vinca civilization?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do we  in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have anything in the Ukraine except snow and guys that rape sheep from what I heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many great rocket scientists came from Ukraine, like Korolev, Glushko, Chalomey, Kondratyuk,  and Kibalchich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys had rockets back in 4000 BCE?  How did the US beat you to the moon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All influenced heavily by Polish - Russian rocket scientist Konstantine Ciolkowski.
> 
> They used the Kondratyuk loop to put a man on the Moon.
> 
> Sputnik was in space before the U.S was.
Click to expand...

That wasnt in 4000 BCE. What in the hell are you talking about?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do we  in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have anything in the Ukraine except snow and guys that rape sheep from what I heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many great rocket scientists came from Ukraine, like Korolev, Glushko, Chalomey, Kondratyuk,  and Kibalchich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys had rockets back in 4000 BCE?  How did the US beat you to the moon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All influenced heavily by Polish - Russian rocket scientist Konstantine Ciolkowski.
> 
> They used the Kondratyuk loop to put a man on the Moon.
> 
> Sputnik was in space before the U.S was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasnt in 4000 BCE. What in the hell are you talking about?
Click to expand...


Well, you said the only thing in Ukraine was men who raped sheep.
So, I defended Ukrainian rocket scientists.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have anything in the Ukraine except snow and guys that rape sheep from what I heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many great rocket scientists came from Ukraine, like Korolev, Glushko, Chalomey, Kondratyuk,  and Kibalchich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys had rockets back in 4000 BCE?  How did the US beat you to the moon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All influenced heavily by Polish - Russian rocket scientist Konstantine Ciolkowski.
> 
> They used the Kondratyuk loop to put a man on the Moon.
> 
> Sputnik was in space before the U.S was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasnt in 4000 BCE. What in the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you said the only thing in Ukraine was men who raped sheep.
> So, I defended Ukrainian rocket scientists.
Click to expand...

Ah. My bad. 

In Africa there are civilizations well over 11k years old that show the study of astronomy. 

Nabta Playa and the Ancient Astronomers of the Nubian Desert


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many great rocket scientists came from Ukraine, like Korolev, Glushko, Chalomey, Kondratyuk,  and Kibalchich.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys had rockets back in 4000 BCE?  How did the US beat you to the moon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All influenced heavily by Polish - Russian rocket scientist Konstantine Ciolkowski.
> 
> They used the Kondratyuk loop to put a man on the Moon.
> 
> Sputnik was in space before the U.S was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasnt in 4000 BCE. What in the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you said the only thing in Ukraine was men who raped sheep.
> So, I defended Ukrainian rocket scientists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah. My bad.
> 
> In Africa there are civilizations well over 11k years old that show the study of astronomy.
> 
> Nabta Playa and the Ancient Astronomers of the Nubian Desert
Click to expand...


Weren't they Mechtoid's though?


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many great rocket scientists came from Ukraine, like Korolev, Glushko, Chalomey, Kondratyuk,  and Kibalchich.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys had rockets back in 4000 BCE?  How did the US beat you to the moon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All influenced heavily by Polish - Russian rocket scientist Konstantine Ciolkowski.
> 
> They used the Kondratyuk loop to put a man on the Moon.
> 
> Sputnik was in space before the U.S was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasnt in 4000 BCE. What in the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you said the only thing in Ukraine was men who raped sheep.
> So, I defended Ukrainian rocket scientists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah. My bad.
> 
> In Africa there are civilizations well over 11k years old that show the study of astronomy.
> 
> Nabta Playa and the Ancient Astronomers of the Nubian Desert
Click to expand...

Good, keep going. We can be bffs again. We want more of these jungle bunny glories, but "jungle" is the key word, right??


----------



## bgrouse

Flopper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And none of these advances were of their own ingenuity.  They were all brought to them by outsiders,  which they ineptly attempted to emulate.  And have consistently failed at.   Which is kind of the point...
> 
> 
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the main problem with that is blacks do not have a higher crime rate. And I'm not going to play the per capita game. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You may be correct because we do not know the crime rate for blacks or whites.  The FBI collects data on crimes reported, arrests, and convictions, not the actual crime rate.  There is no way to know what the actually crime rate is. so there is no way to know what the crime rate for blacks and whites are.  We often make the erroneous assumption that the arrest rate equals the crime rate.
> 
> We do know that if a black person and a white person each commit a crime, the black person is more likely to be arrested. This is due in part to the fact that black people are more heavily policed. Black people, more often than white people, live in very dense urban areas.  Dense urban areas are more heavily policed than suburban or rural areas. When people live in close proximity to one another, police can monitor more people more often. In more heavily policed areas, people committing crimes are caught more frequently.   This could help explain why, for example, black people and white people smoke marijuana at similar rates, yet black people are 3.7 times as likely to be arrested for marijuana possession.  The discrepancy could also be driven by overt racism, more frequent illegal searches of black people, or an increased willingness to let non-blacks off with a warning.*
Click to expand...

There will always be unknowns and you can always keep blaming those unknowns for black problems. It's kind of like a certain person on this forum who keeps going back to ancient Egyptian times and even before then, to a time from which no evidence survived, to point out supposed black achievements. I prefer to live in reality while rationally analyzing evidence that does exist and that evidence points overwhelmingly in one direction.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys had rockets back in 4000 BCE?  How did the US beat you to the moon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All influenced heavily by Polish - Russian rocket scientist Konstantine Ciolkowski.
> 
> They used the Kondratyuk loop to put a man on the Moon.
> 
> Sputnik was in space before the U.S was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasnt in 4000 BCE. What in the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you said the only thing in Ukraine was men who raped sheep.
> So, I defended Ukrainian rocket scientists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah. My bad.
> 
> In Africa there are civilizations well over 11k years old that show the study of astronomy.
> 
> Nabta Playa and the Ancient Astronomers of the Nubian Desert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weren't they Mechtoid's though?
Click to expand...

Who told you they were Mechtoid's?  WTH is a Mechtoid?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> All influenced heavily by Polish - Russian rocket scientist Konstantine Ciolkowski.
> 
> They used the Kondratyuk loop to put a man on the Moon.
> 
> Sputnik was in space before the U.S was.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasnt in 4000 BCE. What in the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you said the only thing in Ukraine was men who raped sheep.
> So, I defended Ukrainian rocket scientists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah. My bad.
> 
> In Africa there are civilizations well over 11k years old that show the study of astronomy.
> 
> Nabta Playa and the Ancient Astronomers of the Nubian Desert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weren't they Mechtoid's though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you they were Mechtoid's?  WTH is a Mechtoid?
Click to expand...


Mechta - Afalou.


----------



## bgrouse

frigidweirdo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> El Salvador? It barely has any blacks at all, so right away everyone can see your statistics are meaningless. Why don't you post a country with no blacks at all? Black crime rate will be a big fat 0!
> 
> Violent crime that puts you in prison is not profitable. You really think murdering someone in a street fight is profitable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you don't understand the simple post I wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand just fine that you're trying to whitewash negroes by posting statistics of countries with barely any negroes. El Salvador's black population is a fraction of a percentage of the country's total population. You may as well post a country with no blacks and point out that 0 blacks were responsible for crime there. WTF would that prove? You post countries in the Americas but leave out the most glaring one: USA (over 10%). It's obvious you have an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the top five countries for homicide in the world. I didn't whitewash anything at all. I simply went and took the top five countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful. So what's your point? That Latinos are violent, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you're the one trying to whitewash things by being incapable of understand simple statistics.
> 
> Yes, as I pointed out El Salvador has a black population which is 0.01% of the country, almost nothing, as I also pointed out, it has the worst murder rate per capita in the world. Do you disagree with either of these two statistics?
> 
> But seriously dude, if you can't grasp the point I'm making, can I suggest enrolling in school again? It's FUCKING SIMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1, 2, and 3 show that Mestizos are violent, too. 4 and 5 show blacks are violent when a majority, too. And even that's a bit of a guess since you're only posting intentional homicide. There's far more to violent crime (intentional homicide is generally a minority of the crime).
> 
> Analyzing the USA would let you control for the environment (same country) and compare blacks to whites to let you determine if blacks can become as nonviolent and smart as whites if placed in the same country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that black people lead the violent crime statistics. I was proving you wrong.
Click to expand...

You're missing the point of this discussion.





> How am I supposed to not post international homicides? Should I post interstellar homicide rates?


You're supposed to realize that other violent crimes, like robbery and assault, happen far more often and are thus a better indicator, though that isn't the biggest problem with your post.





> Look, if you want to post other violent crime, go ahead. The issue here is that a murder is a murder in almost any country. Violent crime changes, statistics are almost impossible to understand in every country you're looking at, and to see how a comparative would be made.
> 
> For example the UK and the US probably have similar violent crime rates, yet the US's crime stats make it look LOWER.
> 
> Yes, analyzing the US would give you certain information. But you'd be cherry picking information to make a case.


No, I'm picking a country so that the statistics have:

1. Controls for the environment.
2. Actually has the races in substantial quantity.
3. Controls for variation in violent crime definition you were complaining about.

Picking El Salvador doesn't control for the environment, doesn't have the races, and you didn't even post meaningful violent crime statistics.



> If your argument is that black people are more violent, and you ONLY stick with the US, you'll never prove that black people are more violent.
> 
> In fact there are plenty of black African countries with lower murder rates than the US.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the main problem with that is blacks do not have a higher crime *rate*. And I'm not going to play the per capita game. .
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the black crime rate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You've been shown that whites commit the *most crimes* and the *numbers*.
Click to expand...

Those are numbers, not rates. Do you understand what a _rate_ is? A "rate" is something like the "per capita game" you aren't going to play.

Rate: a certain quantity or amount of one thing *considered in relation to a unit of another thing *and used as a standard or measure.

As for why rates are important, here's an example:

Ford builds 100 cars.
Toyota builds 100,000 cars.

100 of the Fords fail.
200 of the Toyotas fail.

The *numbers* (100 vs 200 failures) only show that Toyota had more failures, but the *rate* (100% failure vs 0.2% failure) is the *only* piece of information from this example that will let you determine the quality of the vehicle (reliability-wise).


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?








The question is, why are blacks drowning to get to the countries of the racist, raging whites when they could just stay in their apefreaka coontries.

And as a white man, I must say I can't for the life of me figure out how that super-advanced negro vessel works. All us dumb whites have is this crappy driftwood:





If only those negroes would make it to our white countries to teach us their ancient arts...


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link speaks of Vinca signs, and also  Jiahu symbols.
> it's generally considered as proto-Writing, but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> It makes more sense that Europe, and China founded writing, rather than Near-Easterners, or North-Africans.
> I mean just look at the verbal performance of PISA scores, or IQ scores in Arab nations vs Europe, or China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there is a lot of dispute over the vinca tablets in dating and authenticity.
> Tărtăria tablets - Wikipedia
> 
> Egypt was also an extremely advanced and powerful civilization in its time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said Vinca was, but may have been the first civilization.
> Nor did I deny Ancient Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you have that supports that when we have the same thing in Africa thousands of years older than the vinca civilization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do we  in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have anything in the Ukraine except snow and guys that rape sheep from what I heard.
> 
> ##############################
> 
> Just read up on you claim and that is only 4000 BCE. Egypt, Nubia and Sumer have writing that predates that.
Click to expand...

And space ships and computers even before that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, why are blacks drowning to get to the countries of the racist, raging whites when they could just stay in their apefreaka coontries.
> 
> And as a white man, I must say I can't for the life of me figure out how that super-advanced negro vessel works. All us dumb whites have is this crappy driftwood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only those negroes would make it to our white countries to teach us their ancient arts...
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasnt in 4000 BCE. What in the hell are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you said the only thing in Ukraine was men who raped sheep.
> So, I defended Ukrainian rocket scientists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah. My bad.
> 
> In Africa there are civilizations well over 11k years old that show the study of astronomy.
> 
> Nabta Playa and the Ancient Astronomers of the Nubian Desert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weren't they Mechtoid's though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you they were Mechtoid's?  WTH is a Mechtoid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mechta - Afalou.
Click to expand...

What makes you think they were Mechta Afalou?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you said the only thing in Ukraine was men who raped sheep.
> So, I defended Ukrainian rocket scientists.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. My bad.
> 
> In Africa there are civilizations well over 11k years old that show the study of astronomy.
> 
> Nabta Playa and the Ancient Astronomers of the Nubian Desert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weren't they Mechtoid's though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you they were Mechtoid's?  WTH is a Mechtoid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mechta - Afalou.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think they were Mechta Afalou?
Click to expand...


Because of Jebel Sahaba remains not too far from Nabta Playa are rather Mechtoid (Mechta-Afalou type)

Archaeology and Language II


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well a lot more of them are more upper middle class, or even upper class from their populations, than you people are.
> 
> 
> 
> That tends to happen when you arent subject to generations of racial oppression and having your fathers imprisoned and your mothers on welfare as a result.  So again please explain what you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are some fifty years past the civil rights period dullard, your weak, pathetic  line of excuses burnt out decades ago...blaming 'whitey' now says more about you than about 'whitey'...Blacks are their own worst enemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does civil rights have to do with what I said?  This is occurring as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!!  are you truly this clueless? A spate of opportunities were made available to Blacks as a result of critical Civil Rights legislation---including a number of disparate-impact rulings...Affirmative Action...Section-Eight housing...Welfare supplements...Food Stamps...Child-Care...Tuition Assistance...etc...etc. The vast majority of Blacks did nothing more than consume the 'freebies'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affrimative action has predominantly assisted white females, asians, hispanics, and lastly Blacks.  All other races get the rest of that stuff and whites dominate the welfare recipients.
Click to expand...



Wrong yet again moron...did you study ratios in school? Oh that's right they don't cover ratios in 3rd grade yet...in terms of population ratio Blacks dominate the welfare rolls...


*Dispelling Myths: White Woman are not the primary beneficiaries of Affirmative Action*
Posted on May 27, 2015 by Vijay Chokal-Ingam


Don’t believe everything that Jesse Jackson tells you.

There is a common myth that Affirmative Action benefits white women that has been perpetrated by many advocates of racial preferences including Jesse Jackson.

The logic goes that the standards of living, wages, and number of white women in positions of power has grown significantly since the advent of affirmative action in 1960’s, and therefore white women are the greatest beneficiaries of affirmative action. Many studies and articles have made this claim. These studies largely ignore the effects of other factors and trends, such as economic convergence, changing social norms, and antidiscrimination laws, on the economic status of white woman.

Without going into great detail, its safe to say that there has been a large increase in the number and enforcement of antidiscrimination laws in the United States since the 1960’s. At the same time, social norms have also changed, encouraging woman to enter the workforce and seek higher education in fields such as architecture and medicine that were once largely restricted to men. These factors are separate from affirmative action and their economic impact is enormous but difficult to measure.

At the University of Chicago, were learned about another economic phenomena called convergence that may also help to improve the economic status of white woman. In the absence of legal, social, and economic pressures, the economic well being of two similar groups of people will converge. The classic example of economic convergence is the United Kingdom and Ireland. For centuries, Ireland was an exploited colony of the United Kingdom, with much lower standards of living. Heard of the Irish Potato Famine? It was caused by British mismanagement of the Irish economy. This all changed with the end of colonialism in the early 20th century and the independence of Ireland. Irish standards of living rapidly increased until they actually surpassed those of the United Kingdom. Of course, the European Union would love to claim credit for the “Celtic Tiger” of Ireland’s economic success, but the probable cause is actually simple economic convergence.

So how are Ireland and the UK relevant for white women and affirmative action? For centuries, white women were oppressed and discouraged from pursing education and employment opportunities based on social norms and law. However, white woman and men both have the same parents and the same economic starting point. As social, legal, and economic pressures against woman in the workforce and in higher education disappear, woman and men experience rapid economic convergence.

This leads to all the studies that claim that the primary beneficiaries of affirmative action are white woman. These studies are correct is saying that the standards of living, education, and wages of woman have increased dramatically since the 1960’s. However, they suffer from attribution bias. The authors are unable to separate the impact of changing laws, social norms, economic convergence, and affirmative action on the economic status of white woman. Since many of the authors of these studies are left-leaning affirmative action supporters, they have a tendency to attribute ALL of the positive changes in the status of woman to affirmative action.

Let’s be clear. Ending affirmative action does not mean abolishing antidiscrimination laws, preserving outdated social norms, and reversing economic convergence. Affirmative action opponents simply say that race and gender should not be used as factors in assessing the qualifications of candidates. The long term impact of this change is difficult to measure.

It’s not really valid to attribute the enormous improvement in the economic well being of white woman over the last 5 decades purely to affirmative action.


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That tends to happen when you arent subject to generations of racial oppression and having your fathers imprisoned and your mothers on welfare as a result.  So again please explain what you are talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are some fifty years past the civil rights period dullard, your weak, pathetic  line of excuses burnt out decades ago...blaming 'whitey' now says more about you than about 'whitey'...Blacks are their own worst enemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does civil rights have to do with what I said?  This is occurring as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!!  are you truly this clueless? A spate of opportunities were made available to Blacks as a result of critical Civil Rights legislation---including a number of disparate-impact rulings...Affirmative Action...Section-Eight housing...Welfare supplements...Food Stamps...Child-Care...Tuition Assistance...etc...etc. The vast majority of Blacks did nothing more than consume the 'freebies'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affrimative action has predominantly assisted white females, asians, hispanics, and lastly Blacks.  All other races get the rest of that stuff and whites dominate the welfare recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again moron...did you study ratios in school? Oh that's right they don't cover ratios in 3rd grade yet...in terms of population ratio Blacks dominate the welfare rolls...
> 
> 
> *Dispelling Myths: White Woman are not the primary beneficiaries of Affirmative Action*
> Posted on May 27, 2015 by Vijay Chokal-Ingam
> 
> 
> Don’t believe everything that Jesse Jackson tells you.
> 
> There is a common myth that Affirmative Action benefits white women that has been perpetrated by many advocates of racial preferences including Jesse Jackson.
> 
> The logic goes that the standards of living, wages, and number of white women in positions of power has grown significantly since the advent of affirmative action in 1960’s, and therefore white women are the greatest beneficiaries of affirmative action. Many studies and articles have made this claim. These studies largely ignore the effects of other factors and trends, such as economic convergence, changing social norms, and antidiscrimination laws, on the economic status of white woman.
> 
> Without going into great detail, its safe to say that there has been a large increase in the number and enforcement of antidiscrimination laws in the United States since the 1960’s. At the same time, social norms have also changed, encouraging woman to enter the workforce and seek higher education in fields such as architecture and medicine that were once largely restricted to men. These factors are separate from affirmative action and their economic impact is enormous but difficult to measure.
> 
> At the University of Chicago, were learned about another economic phenomena called convergence that may also help to improve the economic status of white woman. In the absence of legal, social, and economic pressures, the economic well being of two similar groups of people will converge. The classic example of economic convergence is the United Kingdom and Ireland. For centuries, Ireland was an exploited colony of the United Kingdom, with much lower standards of living. Heard of the Irish Potato Famine? It was caused by British mismanagement of the Irish economy. This all changed with the end of colonialism in the early 20th century and the independence of Ireland. Irish standards of living rapidly increased until they actually surpassed those of the United Kingdom. Of course, the European Union would love to claim credit for the “Celtic Tiger” of Ireland’s economic success, but the probable cause is actually simple economic convergence.
> 
> So how are Ireland and the UK relevant for white women and affirmative action? For centuries, white women were oppressed and discouraged from pursing education and employment opportunities based on social norms and law. However, white woman and men both have the same parents and the same economic starting point. As social, legal, and economic pressures against woman in the workforce and in higher education disappear, woman and men experience rapid economic convergence.
> 
> This leads to all the studies that claim that the primary beneficiaries of affirmative action are white woman. These studies are correct is saying that the standards of living, education, and wages of woman have increased dramatically since the 1960’s. However, they suffer from attribution bias. The authors are unable to separate the impact of changing laws, social norms, economic convergence, and affirmative action on the economic status of white woman. Since many of the authors of these studies are left-leaning affirmative action supporters, they have a tendency to attribute ALL of the positive changes in the status of woman to affirmative action.
> 
> Let’s be clear. Ending affirmative action does not mean abolishing antidiscrimination laws, preserving outdated social norms, and reversing economic convergence. Affirmative action opponents simply say that race and gender should not be used as factors in assessing the qualifications of candidates. The long term impact of this change is difficult to measure.
> 
> It’s not really valid to attribute the enormous improvement in the economic well being of white woman over the last 5 decades purely to affirmative action.
Click to expand...

This is from a white woman. Sorry but it debunks your link.

Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. My bad.
> 
> In Africa there are civilizations well over 11k years old that show the study of astronomy.
> 
> Nabta Playa and the Ancient Astronomers of the Nubian Desert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't they Mechtoid's though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you they were Mechtoid's?  WTH is a Mechtoid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mechta - Afalou.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think they were Mechta Afalou?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because of Jebel Sahaba remains not too far from Nabta Playa are rather Mechtoid (Mechta-Afalou type)
> 
> Archaeology and Language II
Click to expand...

Highly doubt it. How would an advanced hominid disappear from the planet that was smart enough to do astronomy?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't they Mechtoid's though?
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you they were Mechtoid's?  WTH is a Mechtoid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mechta - Afalou.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think they were Mechta Afalou?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because of Jebel Sahaba remains not too far from Nabta Playa are rather Mechtoid (Mechta-Afalou type)
> 
> Archaeology and Language II
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Highly doubt it. How would an advanced hominid disappear from the planet that was smart enough to do astronomy?
Click to expand...


Well, U6 haplogroup might be Mechta-Afalou, if so then they didn't go extinct, but rather were absorbed by Natufian farmer types from the Near-East.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does it make more sense when the first writing was in Egypt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first writing was Sanskrit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Lets see some proof.  While youre at it get the other proof I asked for. I gave you enough time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I'm still waiting for that solemn history lesson about how Africans taught Europeans how to build civilizations...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it a break. I only taunt Ass till he's jumping up and down then I leave him alone.
> 
> It's a bit like taunting a dumb animal after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I wouldn't say my purpose is to be mean to Black people here, it's more about educating White people about the wrongs of anti-Racism, and why we need to think things through on race.
Click to expand...


We can't even define race in a meaningful way...


----------



## Flopper

bgrouse said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The primary reason for the lack of progress in Africa compared to Europe and Asia was due to the geography.  We all began as Africans but like many other species we found life outside of our original home much easier.
> 
> However, because we evolved in Africa, it is the one place where the ecosystem evolved alongside us. For example the large African animals evolved ways of dealing with us by being either ultra-aggressive or ultra-wary. This meant that the African equivalent of the horse, the zebra, became virtually un-tamable, similarly the elephant and the wild dog. At the other end of the scale there was no shortage of bugs, worms, flies and other critters that were more than happy to use us as part of their life cycle.  Thus Africa became a pretty tough place in which to survive.  In fact, the 19th century Victorians call West Africa the “white man’s graveyard”.
> 
> When the ancestors of modern day Europeans, Asians and other peoples left Africa some 60,000 years ago, many found better places to live, milder climates, animals capable of domestication, and fewer things wanting to eat them either directly or from the inside out. A few found themselves in less hospitable places, such as Australia or parts of South America, but for the most the world outside of Africa was a better place.
> 
> Unlike Sub-Saharan Africa with Desert to the north and surrounded by 3 oceans, travel through Europe and Asia presented few geographic obstacles.  In time, more sophisticated societies developed where they could interact, trade, and learn from their neighbors both near and far thus they advanced much faster than the Africans who remained isolated. The Romans got principals of government and art and culture from the Greeks, the Europeans copied gunpowder from the Chinese, mathematics from the Arabs. Those in Europe and Asia that were connected developed faster and faster and those that were isolated in Africa progressed slowly and became vulnerable to exploitation.  It’s not that the Europeans and Asians were better than Africans, they were just able to progress faster because they were able to leave Africa.*
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the main problem with that is blacks do not have a higher crime rate. And I'm not going to play the per capita game. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You may be correct because we do not know the crime rate for blacks or whites.  The FBI collects data on crimes reported, arrests, and convictions, not the actual crime rate.  There is no way to know what the actually crime rate is. so there is no way to know what the crime rate for blacks and whites are.  We often make the erroneous assumption that the arrest rate equals the crime rate.
> 
> We do know that if a black person and a white person each commit a crime, the black person is more likely to be arrested. This is due in part to the fact that black people are more heavily policed. Black people, more often than white people, live in very dense urban areas.  Dense urban areas are more heavily policed than suburban or rural areas. When people live in close proximity to one another, police can monitor more people more often. In more heavily policed areas, people committing crimes are caught more frequently.   This could help explain why, for example, black people and white people smoke marijuana at similar rates, yet black people are 3.7 times as likely to be arrested for marijuana possession.  The discrepancy could also be driven by overt racism, more frequent illegal searches of black people, or an increased willingness to let non-blacks off with a warning.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will always be unknowns and you can always keep blaming those unknowns for black problems. It's kind of like a certain person on this forum who keeps going back to ancient Egyptian times and even before then, to a time from which no evidence survived, to point out supposed black achievements. I prefer to live in reality while rationally analyzing evidence that does exist and that evidence points overwhelmingly in one direction.
Click to expand...

*I don't see problems as being problems of Blacks, Whites, Hispanics, or any race or ethnicity because these are social problems that all us must deal with because in one or another they effect us all.    *


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the main problem with that is blacks do not have a higher crime *rate*. And I'm not going to play the per capita game. .
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the black crime rate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You've been shown that whites commit the *most crimes* and the *numbers*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are numbers, not rates. Do you understand what a _rate_ is? A "rate" is something like the "per capita game" you aren't going to play.
> 
> Rate: a certain quantity or amount of one thing *considered in relation to a unit of another thing *and used as a standard or measure.
> 
> As for why rates are important, here's an example:
> 
> Ford builds 100 cars.
> Toyota builds 100,000 cars.
> 
> 100 of the Fords fail.
> 200 of the Toyotas fail.
> 
> The *numbers* (100 vs 200 failures) only show that Toyota had more failures, but the *rate* (100% failure vs 0.2% failure) is the *only* piece of information from this example that will let you determine the quality of the vehicle (reliability-wise).
Click to expand...


Yep so if there are 1000 crimes, which is a thing  and 700 whites commit rimes, then whites commit 70 percent of the crimes.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, why are blacks drowning to get to the countries of the racist, raging whites when they could just stay in their apefreaka coontries.
> 
> And as a white man, I must say I can't for the life of me figure out how that super-advanced negro vessel works. All us dumb whites have is this crappy driftwood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only those negroes would make it to our white countries to teach us their ancient arts...
Click to expand...


Ignorance of western foreign policy is apparent here by this stupid ass white man. Again you might want not to make ship accidents racial. The US has 2 naval ship accidents here recently.


----------



## IM2

Flopper said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> 
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the main problem with that is blacks do not have a higher crime rate. And I'm not going to play the per capita game. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You may be correct because we do not know the crime rate for blacks or whites.  The FBI collects data on crimes reported, arrests, and convictions, not the actual crime rate.  There is no way to know what the actually crime rate is. so there is no way to know what the crime rate for blacks and whites are.  We often make the erroneous assumption that the arrest rate equals the crime rate.
> 
> We do know that if a black person and a white person each commit a crime, the black person is more likely to be arrested. This is due in part to the fact that black people are more heavily policed. Black people, more often than white people, live in very dense urban areas.  Dense urban areas are more heavily policed than suburban or rural areas. When people live in close proximity to one another, police can monitor more people more often. In more heavily policed areas, people committing crimes are caught more frequently.   This could help explain why, for example, black people and white people smoke marijuana at similar rates, yet black people are 3.7 times as likely to be arrested for marijuana possession.  The discrepancy could also be driven by overt racism, more frequent illegal searches of black people, or an increased willingness to let non-blacks off with a warning.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will always be unknowns and you can always keep blaming those unknowns for black problems. It's kind of like a certain person on this forum who keeps going back to ancient Egyptian times and even before then, to a time from which no evidence survived, to point out supposed black achievements. I prefer to live in reality while rationally analyzing evidence that does exist and that evidence points overwhelmingly in one direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't see problems as being problems of Blacks, Whites, Hispanics, or any race or ethnicity because these are social problems that all us must deal with because in one or another they effect us all.    *
Click to expand...


I understand your position but when you are black and get blamed for violence and see innocent blacks being killed by people who believe this nonsense while they justify murders then you understand that it is of the utmost importance to shut that kind of belief up.


----------



## bgrouse

Flopper said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the negroes have left Africa, they lead the violent crime statistics. Explain that.
> 
> 
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the main problem with that is blacks do not have a higher crime rate. And I'm not going to play the per capita game. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You may be correct because we do not know the crime rate for blacks or whites.  The FBI collects data on crimes reported, arrests, and convictions, not the actual crime rate.  There is no way to know what the actually crime rate is. so there is no way to know what the crime rate for blacks and whites are.  We often make the erroneous assumption that the arrest rate equals the crime rate.
> 
> We do know that if a black person and a white person each commit a crime, the black person is more likely to be arrested. This is due in part to the fact that black people are more heavily policed. Black people, more often than white people, live in very dense urban areas.  Dense urban areas are more heavily policed than suburban or rural areas. When people live in close proximity to one another, police can monitor more people more often. In more heavily policed areas, people committing crimes are caught more frequently.   This could help explain why, for example, black people and white people smoke marijuana at similar rates, yet black people are 3.7 times as likely to be arrested for marijuana possession.  The discrepancy could also be driven by overt racism, more frequent illegal searches of black people, or an increased willingness to let non-blacks off with a warning.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will always be unknowns and you can always keep blaming those unknowns for black problems. It's kind of like a certain person on this forum who keeps going back to ancient Egyptian times and even before then, to a time from which no evidence survived, to point out supposed black achievements. I prefer to live in reality while rationally analyzing evidence that does exist and that evidence points overwhelmingly in one direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't see problems as being problems of Blacks, Whites, Hispanics, or any race or ethnicity because these are social problems that all us must deal with because in one or another they effect us all.    *
Click to expand...

Blacks cause problems for whites, you are correct.


----------



## MaryL

I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, why are blacks drowning to get to the countries of the racist, raging whites when they could just stay in their apefreaka coontries.
> 
> And as a white man, I must say I can't for the life of me figure out how that super-advanced negro vessel works. All us dumb whites have is this crappy driftwood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only those negroes would make it to our white countries to teach us their ancient arts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignorance of western foreign policy is apparent here by this stupid ass white man. Again you might want not to make ship accidents racial. The US has 2 naval ship accidents here recently.
Click to expand...

And the negro misses the point yet again (hint: it's not about ship accidents, but about who is trying to get where and at what cost).




> Yep so if there are 1000 crimes, which is a thing  and 700 whites commit rimes, then whites commit 70 percent of the crimes.



And if those 700 whites are from a group of 100,000,000 whites, while the other 300 crimes are committed by 300 blacks from the same country, which happens to only contain 300 blacks, which person would you cross the street to avoid: A random white dude who has a 0.0007% chance of being a criminal or a random black dude who has a 100% chance of being a criminal?


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the main problem with that is blacks do not have a higher crime rate. And I'm not going to play the per capita game. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You may be correct because we do not know the crime rate for blacks or whites.  The FBI collects data on crimes reported, arrests, and convictions, not the actual crime rate.  There is no way to know what the actually crime rate is. so there is no way to know what the crime rate for blacks and whites are.  We often make the erroneous assumption that the arrest rate equals the crime rate.
> 
> We do know that if a black person and a white person each commit a crime, the black person is more likely to be arrested. This is due in part to the fact that black people are more heavily policed. Black people, more often than white people, live in very dense urban areas.  Dense urban areas are more heavily policed than suburban or rural areas. When people live in close proximity to one another, police can monitor more people more often. In more heavily policed areas, people committing crimes are caught more frequently.   This could help explain why, for example, black people and white people smoke marijuana at similar rates, yet black people are 3.7 times as likely to be arrested for marijuana possession.  The discrepancy could also be driven by overt racism, more frequent illegal searches of black people, or an increased willingness to let non-blacks off with a warning.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will always be unknowns and you can always keep blaming those unknowns for black problems. It's kind of like a certain person on this forum who keeps going back to ancient Egyptian times and even before then, to a time from which no evidence survived, to point out supposed black achievements. I prefer to live in reality while rationally analyzing evidence that does exist and that evidence points overwhelmingly in one direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't see problems as being problems of Blacks, Whites, Hispanics, or any race or ethnicity because these are social problems that all us must deal with because in one or another they effect us all.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand your position but when you are black and get blamed for violence and see innocent blacks being killed by people who believe this nonsense while they justify murders then you understand that it is of the utmost importance to shut that kind of belief up.
Click to expand...

Are you talking about Eric Garner?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first writing was Sanskrit
> 
> 
> 
> No. Lets see some proof.  While youre at it get the other proof I asked for. I gave you enough time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I'm still waiting for that solemn history lesson about how Africans taught Europeans how to build civilizations...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it a break. I only taunt Ass till he's jumping up and down then I leave him alone.
> 
> It's a bit like taunting a dumb animal after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I wouldn't say my purpose is to be mean to Black people here, it's more about educating White people about the wrongs of anti-Racism, and why we need to think things through on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't even define race in a meaningful way...
Click to expand...


The Coyote sub-species come from Plains Coyotes who just spread out mostly since the 1940's. the most famous example the Eastern Coyote which came to the Eastern seaboard since the 1940's, and is considered a sub-species from Plains Coyotes, mixed with Wolf, and Dog.

Now, how is that anymore meaningful distinction, than Humans which some have been generally split for at least 40,000 years (Europeans vs Asians)
In fact Eurasians, and Africans could be split for 100,000 years.
Some Africans like Bushman might be split from other Africans even more than 100,000.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.


Wow. That actually sounded lucid.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Lets see some proof.  While youre at it get the other proof I asked for. I gave you enough time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I'm still waiting for that solemn history lesson about how Africans taught Europeans how to build civilizations...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it a break. I only taunt Ass till he's jumping up and down then I leave him alone.
> 
> It's a bit like taunting a dumb animal after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I wouldn't say my purpose is to be mean to Black people here, it's more about educating White people about the wrongs of anti-Racism, and why we need to think things through on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't even define race in a meaningful way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coyote sub-species come from Plains Coyotes who just spread out mostly since the 1940's. the most famous example the Eastern Coyote which came to the Eastern seaboard since the 1940's, and is considered a sub-species from Plains Coyotes, mixed with Wolf, and Dog.
> 
> Now, how is that anymore meaningful distinction, than Humans which some have been generally split for at least 40,000 years (Europeans vs Asians)
> In fact Eurasians, and Africans could be split for 100,000 years.
> Some Africans like Bushman might be split from other Africans even more than 100,000.
Click to expand...

What you dont seem to get is those are just labels made up by the people that were last to civilization. Would you trust someone that just graduated kindergarten with setting up a classification system over someone thats teaching classes in college?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I'm still waiting for that solemn history lesson about how Africans taught Europeans how to build civilizations...?
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a break. I only taunt Ass till he's jumping up and down then I leave him alone.
> 
> It's a bit like taunting a dumb animal after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I wouldn't say my purpose is to be mean to Black people here, it's more about educating White people about the wrongs of anti-Racism, and why we need to think things through on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't even define race in a meaningful way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coyote sub-species come from Plains Coyotes who just spread out mostly since the 1940's. the most famous example the Eastern Coyote which came to the Eastern seaboard since the 1940's, and is considered a sub-species from Plains Coyotes, mixed with Wolf, and Dog.
> 
> Now, how is that anymore meaningful distinction, than Humans which some have been generally split for at least 40,000 years (Europeans vs Asians)
> In fact Eurasians, and Africans could be split for 100,000 years.
> Some Africans like Bushman might be split from other Africans even more than 100,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you dont seem to get is those are just labels made up by the people that were last to civilization. Would you trust someone that just graduated kindergarten with setting up a classification system over someone thats teaching classes in college?
Click to expand...


So long as Coyote sub-species exist, I don't see why Human races don't exist.


----------



## MaryL

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That actually sounded lucid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a break. I only taunt Ass till he's jumping up and down then I leave him alone.
> 
> It's a bit like taunting a dumb animal after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I wouldn't say my purpose is to be mean to Black people here, it's more about educating White people about the wrongs of anti-Racism, and why we need to think things through on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't even define race in a meaningful way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coyote sub-species come from Plains Coyotes who just spread out mostly since the 1940's. the most famous example the Eastern Coyote which came to the Eastern seaboard since the 1940's, and is considered a sub-species from Plains Coyotes, mixed with Wolf, and Dog.
> 
> Now, how is that anymore meaningful distinction, than Humans which some have been generally split for at least 40,000 years (Europeans vs Asians)
> In fact Eurasians, and Africans could be split for 100,000 years.
> Some Africans like Bushman might be split from other Africans even more than 100,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you dont seem to get is those are just labels made up by the people that were last to civilization. Would you trust someone that just graduated kindergarten with setting up a classification system over someone thats teaching classes in college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My God you really put the ( I ) in idiot don't you?  I understand that blogs and message boards are a forum for a wide variety of armchair pundits and budding social scientists...however after enough exposure to lavishly ignorant people like you the impulse to participate in discussion is defeated...
Click to expand...

OK...now that you got that out of your system, would you like to remark on the actual topic?


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That actually sounded lucid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a break. I only taunt Ass till he's jumping up and down then I leave him alone.
> 
> It's a bit like taunting a dumb animal after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I wouldn't say my purpose is to be mean to Black people here, it's more about educating White people about the wrongs of anti-Racism, and why we need to think things through on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't even define race in a meaningful way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coyote sub-species come from Plains Coyotes who just spread out mostly since the 1940's. the most famous example the Eastern Coyote which came to the Eastern seaboard since the 1940's, and is considered a sub-species from Plains Coyotes, mixed with Wolf, and Dog.
> 
> Now, how is that anymore meaningful distinction, than Humans which some have been generally split for at least 40,000 years (Europeans vs Asians)
> In fact Eurasians, and Africans could be split for 100,000 years.
> Some Africans like Bushman might be split from other Africans even more than 100,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you dont seem to get is those are just labels made up by the people that were last to civilization. Would you trust someone that just graduated kindergarten with setting up a classification system over someone thats teaching classes in college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My God you really put the ( I ) in idiot don't you?  I understand that blogs and message boards are a forum for a wide variety of armchair pundits and budding social scientists...however after enough exposure to lavishly ignorant people like you the impulse to participate in discussion is defeated...
Click to expand...

You must be a rookie. The goal here is to present your point and if necessary back it up with documentation. So when I asked you for proof of your claim and you couldnt produce you lost. That was it. Game over. Everything else is just me making a mockery of you. If you were half as intelligent as you claim whites to be you would be able to participate and wouldnt have the impulse to quit. You are only quitting because you realize myself and any other Black person is by far your intellectual superior. Hell for that matter most whites are your intellectual superior.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a break. I only taunt Ass till he's jumping up and down then I leave him alone.
> 
> It's a bit like taunting a dumb animal after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wouldn't say my purpose is to be mean to Black people here, it's more about educating White people about the wrongs of anti-Racism, and why we need to think things through on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't even define race in a meaningful way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coyote sub-species come from Plains Coyotes who just spread out mostly since the 1940's. the most famous example the Eastern Coyote which came to the Eastern seaboard since the 1940's, and is considered a sub-species from Plains Coyotes, mixed with Wolf, and Dog.
> 
> Now, how is that anymore meaningful distinction, than Humans which some have been generally split for at least 40,000 years (Europeans vs Asians)
> In fact Eurasians, and Africans could be split for 100,000 years.
> Some Africans like Bushman might be split from other Africans even more than 100,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you dont seem to get is those are just labels made up by the people that were last to civilization. Would you trust someone that just graduated kindergarten with setting up a classification system over someone thats teaching classes in college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So long as Coyote sub-species exist, I don't see why Human races don't exist.
Click to expand...

The human race does exist. All the other human races died out.  Whats confusing you about this?


----------



## Coyote

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are some fifty years past the civil rights period dullard, your weak, pathetic  line of excuses burnt out decades ago...blaming 'whitey' now says more about you than about 'whitey'...Blacks are their own worst enemy!
> 
> 
> 
> What does civil rights have to do with what I said?  This is occurring as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!!  are you truly this clueless? A spate of opportunities were made available to Blacks as a result of critical Civil Rights legislation---including a number of disparate-impact rulings...Affirmative Action...Section-Eight housing...Welfare supplements...Food Stamps...Child-Care...Tuition Assistance...etc...etc. The vast majority of Blacks did nothing more than consume the 'freebies'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affrimative action has predominantly assisted white females, asians, hispanics, and lastly Blacks.  All other races get the rest of that stuff and whites dominate the welfare recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again moron...did you study ratios in school? Oh that's right they don't cover ratios in 3rd grade yet...in terms of population ratio Blacks dominate the welfare rolls...
> 
> 
> *Dispelling Myths: White Woman are not the primary beneficiaries of Affirmative Action*
> Posted on May 27, 2015 by Vijay Chokal-Ingam
> 
> 
> Don’t believe everything that Jesse Jackson tells you.
> 
> There is a common myth that Affirmative Action benefits white women that has been perpetrated by many advocates of racial preferences including Jesse Jackson.
> 
> The logic goes that the standards of living, wages, and number of white women in positions of power has grown significantly since the advent of affirmative action in 1960’s, and therefore white women are the greatest beneficiaries of affirmative action. Many studies and articles have made this claim. These studies largely ignore the effects of other factors and trends, such as economic convergence, changing social norms, and antidiscrimination laws, on the economic status of white woman.
> 
> Without going into great detail, its safe to say that there has been a large increase in the number and enforcement of antidiscrimination laws in the United States since the 1960’s. At the same time, social norms have also changed, encouraging woman to enter the workforce and seek higher education in fields such as architecture and medicine that were once largely restricted to men. These factors are separate from affirmative action and their economic impact is enormous but difficult to measure.
> 
> At the University of Chicago, were learned about another economic phenomena called convergence that may also help to improve the economic status of white woman. In the absence of legal, social, and economic pressures, the economic well being of two similar groups of people will converge. The classic example of economic convergence is the United Kingdom and Ireland. For centuries, Ireland was an exploited colony of the United Kingdom, with much lower standards of living. Heard of the Irish Potato Famine? It was caused by British mismanagement of the Irish economy. This all changed with the end of colonialism in the early 20th century and the independence of Ireland. Irish standards of living rapidly increased until they actually surpassed those of the United Kingdom. Of course, the European Union would love to claim credit for the “Celtic Tiger” of Ireland’s economic success, but the probable cause is actually simple economic convergence.
> 
> So how are Ireland and the UK relevant for white women and affirmative action? For centuries, white women were oppressed and discouraged from pursing education and employment opportunities based on social norms and law. However, white woman and men both have the same parents and the same economic starting point. As social, legal, and economic pressures against woman in the workforce and in higher education disappear, woman and men experience rapid economic convergence.
> 
> This leads to all the studies that claim that the primary beneficiaries of affirmative action are white woman. These studies are correct is saying that the standards of living, education, and wages of woman have increased dramatically since the 1960’s. However, they suffer from attribution bias. The authors are unable to separate the impact of changing laws, social norms, economic convergence, and affirmative action on the economic status of white woman. Since many of the authors of these studies are left-leaning affirmative action supporters, they have a tendency to attribute ALL of the positive changes in the status of woman to affirmative action.
> 
> Let’s be clear. Ending affirmative action does not mean abolishing antidiscrimination laws, preserving outdated social norms, and reversing economic convergence. Affirmative action opponents simply say that race and gender should not be used as factors in assessing the qualifications of candidates. The long term impact of this change is difficult to measure.
> 
> It’s not really valid to attribute the enormous improvement in the economic well being of white woman over the last 5 decades purely to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is from a white woman. Sorry but it debunks your link.
> 
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
Click to expand...


Yup...as a white woman, who's mother and Aunt had to break professional glass ceilings in scientific fields and PhD's in traditionally men's program....it's true.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you they were Mechtoid's?  WTH is a Mechtoid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mechta - Afalou.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think they were Mechta Afalou?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because of Jebel Sahaba remains not too far from Nabta Playa are rather Mechtoid (Mechta-Afalou type)
> 
> Archaeology and Language II
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Highly doubt it. How would an advanced hominid disappear from the planet that was smart enough to do astronomy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, U6 haplogroup might be Mechta-Afalou, if so then they didn't go extinct, but rather were absorbed by Natufian farmer types from the Near-East.
Click to expand...

Why would think that and you have no proof?  If they were absorbed that means they went extinct. Do you have access to a dictionary or is this a language issue since you are in Poland right?


----------



## jillian

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rushton did a lot of good work, but not all good work.
> 
> I have larger genitals, and a huge head (Presumably a huge brain), so no I don't agree with Rushton on that one, even if I do on most other things.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of the clown.  Sounds like a fucking nut case.  He kind of proves my point whites are not too smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yet Whites on average are a full 15 IQ points more intelligent than Blacks...you just cannot accept the fact that you strain to defend an inferior race of barbaric idiots...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I made up a IQ test Blacks would be 360 IQ points more intelligent than whites. Thats what happens when the home team is playing at home. You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  If you made up an IQ test you would score in the sub-retarded range...to quote your own projections:  "You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre trying way too hard white boy. You copied me just like monkeys do. You have recessive genes and I know it makes you insecure.
> 
> If you whites were so smart why did Africans have to educate your people twice?
> 
> Smart white people.
Click to expand...


there are smart white people. he just isn't one of them. so you might want to not stoop to his level by painting with that broad brush. no?


----------



## jillian

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are some fifty years past the civil rights period dullard, your weak, pathetic  line of excuses burnt out decades ago...blaming 'whitey' now says more about you than about 'whitey'...Blacks are their own worst enemy!
> 
> 
> 
> What does civil rights have to do with what I said?  This is occurring as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!!  are you truly this clueless? A spate of opportunities were made available to Blacks as a result of critical Civil Rights legislation---including a number of disparate-impact rulings...Affirmative Action...Section-Eight housing...Welfare supplements...Food Stamps...Child-Care...Tuition Assistance...etc...etc. The vast majority of Blacks did nothing more than consume the 'freebies'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affrimative action has predominantly assisted white females, asians, hispanics, and lastly Blacks.  All other races get the rest of that stuff and whites dominate the welfare recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again moron...did you study ratios in school? Oh that's right they don't cover ratios in 3rd grade yet...in terms of population ratio Blacks dominate the welfare rolls...
> 
> 
> *Dispelling Myths: White Woman are not the primary beneficiaries of Affirmative Action*
> Posted on May 27, 2015 by Vijay Chokal-Ingam
> 
> 
> Don’t believe everything that Jesse Jackson tells you.
> 
> There is a common myth that Affirmative Action benefits white women that has been perpetrated by many advocates of racial preferences including Jesse Jackson.
> 
> The logic goes that the standards of living, wages, and number of white women in positions of power has grown significantly since the advent of affirmative action in 1960’s, and therefore white women are the greatest beneficiaries of affirmative action. Many studies and articles have made this claim. These studies largely ignore the effects of other factors and trends, such as economic convergence, changing social norms, and antidiscrimination laws, on the economic status of white woman.
> 
> Without going into great detail, its safe to say that there has been a large increase in the number and enforcement of antidiscrimination laws in the United States since the 1960’s. At the same time, social norms have also changed, encouraging woman to enter the workforce and seek higher education in fields such as architecture and medicine that were once largely restricted to men. These factors are separate from affirmative action and their economic impact is enormous but difficult to measure.
> 
> At the University of Chicago, were learned about another economic phenomena called convergence that may also help to improve the economic status of white woman. In the absence of legal, social, and economic pressures, the economic well being of two similar groups of people will converge. The classic example of economic convergence is the United Kingdom and Ireland. For centuries, Ireland was an exploited colony of the United Kingdom, with much lower standards of living. Heard of the Irish Potato Famine? It was caused by British mismanagement of the Irish economy. This all changed with the end of colonialism in the early 20th century and the independence of Ireland. Irish standards of living rapidly increased until they actually surpassed those of the United Kingdom. Of course, the European Union would love to claim credit for the “Celtic Tiger” of Ireland’s economic success, but the probable cause is actually simple economic convergence.
> 
> So how are Ireland and the UK relevant for white women and affirmative action? For centuries, white women were oppressed and discouraged from pursing education and employment opportunities based on social norms and law. However, white woman and men both have the same parents and the same economic starting point. As social, legal, and economic pressures against woman in the workforce and in higher education disappear, woman and men experience rapid economic convergence.
> 
> This leads to all the studies that claim that the primary beneficiaries of affirmative action are white woman. These studies are correct is saying that the standards of living, education, and wages of woman have increased dramatically since the 1960’s. However, they suffer from attribution bias. The authors are unable to separate the impact of changing laws, social norms, economic convergence, and affirmative action on the economic status of white woman. Since many of the authors of these studies are left-leaning affirmative action supporters, they have a tendency to attribute ALL of the positive changes in the status of woman to affirmative action.
> 
> Let’s be clear. Ending affirmative action does not mean abolishing antidiscrimination laws, preserving outdated social norms, and reversing economic convergence. Affirmative action opponents simply say that race and gender should not be used as factors in assessing the qualifications of candidates. The long term impact of this change is difficult to measure.
> 
> It’s not really valid to attribute the enormous improvement in the economic well being of white woman over the last 5 decades purely to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is from a white woman. Sorry but it debunks your link.
> 
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
Click to expand...


I don't believe that's true and I haven't seen any evidence of that.


----------



## MaryL

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That actually sounded lucid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wouldn't say my purpose is to be mean to Black people here, it's more about educating White people about the wrongs of anti-Racism, and why we need to think things through on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't even define race in a meaningful way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coyote sub-species come from Plains Coyotes who just spread out mostly since the 1940's. the most famous example the Eastern Coyote which came to the Eastern seaboard since the 1940's, and is considered a sub-species from Plains Coyotes, mixed with Wolf, and Dog.
> 
> Now, how is that anymore meaningful distinction, than Humans which some have been generally split for at least 40,000 years (Europeans vs Asians)
> In fact Eurasians, and Africans could be split for 100,000 years.
> Some Africans like Bushman might be split from other Africans even more than 100,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you dont seem to get is those are just labels made up by the people that were last to civilization. Would you trust someone that just graduated kindergarten with setting up a classification system over someone thats teaching classes in college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My God you really put the ( I ) in idiot don't you?  I understand that blogs and message boards are a forum for a wide variety of armchair pundits and budding social scientists...however after enough exposure to lavishly ignorant people like you the impulse to participate in discussion is defeated...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be a rookie. The goal here is to present your point and if necessary back it up with documentation. So when I asked you for proof of your claim and you couldnt produce you lost. That was it. Game over. Everything else is just me making a mockery of you. If you were half as intelligent as you claim whites to be you would be able to participate and wouldnt have the impulse to quit. You are only quitting because you realize myself and any other Black person is by far your intellectual superior. Hell for that matter most whites are your intellectual superior.
Click to expand...

?
I never actual mentioned what race I was,  what research did  you use to jump to that conclusion, captain superiority?  About that, you seem to need to prove something. I  don't care , bubba. Blather on.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That actually sounded lucid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wouldn't say my purpose is to be mean to Black people here, it's more about educating White people about the wrongs of anti-Racism, and why we need to think things through on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't even define race in a meaningful way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coyote sub-species come from Plains Coyotes who just spread out mostly since the 1940's. the most famous example the Eastern Coyote which came to the Eastern seaboard since the 1940's, and is considered a sub-species from Plains Coyotes, mixed with Wolf, and Dog.
> 
> Now, how is that anymore meaningful distinction, than Humans which some have been generally split for at least 40,000 years (Europeans vs Asians)
> In fact Eurasians, and Africans could be split for 100,000 years.
> Some Africans like Bushman might be split from other Africans even more than 100,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you dont seem to get is those are just labels made up by the people that were last to civilization. Would you trust someone that just graduated kindergarten with setting up a classification system over someone thats teaching classes in college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My God you really put the ( I ) in idiot don't you?  I understand that blogs and message boards are a forum for a wide variety of armchair pundits and budding social scientists...however after enough exposure to lavishly ignorant people like you the impulse to participate in discussion is defeated...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be a rookie. The goal here is to present your point and if necessary back it up with documentation. So when I asked you for proof of your claim and you couldnt produce you lost. That was it. Game over. Everything else is just me making a mockery of you. If you were half as intelligent as you claim whites to be you would be able to participate and wouldnt have the impulse to quit. You are only quitting because you realize myself and any other Black person is by far your intellectual superior. Hell for that matter most whites are your intellectual superior.
Click to expand...



You seem to be wandering again from the primary point giggles: you typically indulge a set of reckless claims which I have yet to see proof for, example I demanded proof for your astounding theory that Africans taught Europeans the art of civilization...alas only crickets. I would normally advise a measure of humility, but that would be wasted advice...as to your estimation of 'rookie' I've been doing this since 2000...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wouldn't say my purpose is to be mean to Black people here, it's more about educating White people about the wrongs of anti-Racism, and why we need to think things through on race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't even define race in a meaningful way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coyote sub-species come from Plains Coyotes who just spread out mostly since the 1940's. the most famous example the Eastern Coyote which came to the Eastern seaboard since the 1940's, and is considered a sub-species from Plains Coyotes, mixed with Wolf, and Dog.
> 
> Now, how is that anymore meaningful distinction, than Humans which some have been generally split for at least 40,000 years (Europeans vs Asians)
> In fact Eurasians, and Africans could be split for 100,000 years.
> Some Africans like Bushman might be split from other Africans even more than 100,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you dont seem to get is those are just labels made up by the people that were last to civilization. Would you trust someone that just graduated kindergarten with setting up a classification system over someone thats teaching classes in college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So long as Coyote sub-species exist, I don't see why Human races don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The human race does exist. All the other human races died out.  Whats confusing you about this?
Click to expand...


On my map posted, at least 4  of the Coyote sub-species are basically creations from migrations starting at the turn of the 20th century.

So, if Humans split for much longer aren't different races, how are these Coyotes different sub-species?


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That actually sounded lucid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can't even define race in a meaningful way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coyote sub-species come from Plains Coyotes who just spread out mostly since the 1940's. the most famous example the Eastern Coyote which came to the Eastern seaboard since the 1940's, and is considered a sub-species from Plains Coyotes, mixed with Wolf, and Dog.
> 
> Now, how is that anymore meaningful distinction, than Humans which some have been generally split for at least 40,000 years (Europeans vs Asians)
> In fact Eurasians, and Africans could be split for 100,000 years.
> Some Africans like Bushman might be split from other Africans even more than 100,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you dont seem to get is those are just labels made up by the people that were last to civilization. Would you trust someone that just graduated kindergarten with setting up a classification system over someone thats teaching classes in college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My God you really put the ( I ) in idiot don't you?  I understand that blogs and message boards are a forum for a wide variety of armchair pundits and budding social scientists...however after enough exposure to lavishly ignorant people like you the impulse to participate in discussion is defeated...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be a rookie. The goal here is to present your point and if necessary back it up with documentation. So when I asked you for proof of your claim and you couldnt produce you lost. That was it. Game over. Everything else is just me making a mockery of you. If you were half as intelligent as you claim whites to be you would be able to participate and wouldnt have the impulse to quit. You are only quitting because you realize myself and any other Black person is by far your intellectual superior. Hell for that matter most whites are your intellectual superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> I never actual mentioned what race I was,  what research did  you use to jump to that conclusion, captain superiority?  About that, you seem to need to prove something. I  don't care , bubba. Blather on.
Click to expand...

Did you reply to the wrong post?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

jillian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of the clown.  Sounds like a fucking nut case.  He kind of proves my point whites are not too smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yet Whites on average are a full 15 IQ points more intelligent than Blacks...you just cannot accept the fact that you strain to defend an inferior race of barbaric idiots...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I made up a IQ test Blacks would be 360 IQ points more intelligent than whites. Thats what happens when the home team is playing at home. You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  If you made up an IQ test you would score in the sub-retarded range...to quote your own projections:  "You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre trying way too hard white boy. You copied me just like monkeys do. You have recessive genes and I know it makes you insecure.
> 
> If you whites were so smart why did Africans have to educate your people twice?
> 
> Smart white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are smart white people. he just isn't one of them. so you might want to not stoop to his level by painting with that broad brush. no?
Click to expand...


I suppose it's only stupid , evil, and wrong when Whites are racist,  when all other races  are racist it's kind of "Cool", huh?


----------



## Ventura77

Coyote said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does civil rights have to do with what I said?  This is occurring as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!!  are you truly this clueless? A spate of opportunities were made available to Blacks as a result of critical Civil Rights legislation---including a number of disparate-impact rulings...Affirmative Action...Section-Eight housing...Welfare supplements...Food Stamps...Child-Care...Tuition Assistance...etc...etc. The vast majority of Blacks did nothing more than consume the 'freebies'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affrimative action has predominantly assisted white females, asians, hispanics, and lastly Blacks.  All other races get the rest of that stuff and whites dominate the welfare recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again moron...did you study ratios in school? Oh that's right they don't cover ratios in 3rd grade yet...in terms of population ratio Blacks dominate the welfare rolls...
> 
> 
> *Dispelling Myths: White Woman are not the primary beneficiaries of Affirmative Action*
> Posted on May 27, 2015 by Vijay Chokal-Ingam
> 
> 
> Don’t believe everything that Jesse Jackson tells you.
> 
> There is a common myth that Affirmative Action benefits white women that has been perpetrated by many advocates of racial preferences including Jesse Jackson.
> 
> The logic goes that the standards of living, wages, and number of white women in positions of power has grown significantly since the advent of affirmative action in 1960’s, and therefore white women are the greatest beneficiaries of affirmative action. Many studies and articles have made this claim. These studies largely ignore the effects of other factors and trends, such as economic convergence, changing social norms, and antidiscrimination laws, on the economic status of white woman.
> 
> Without going into great detail, its safe to say that there has been a large increase in the number and enforcement of antidiscrimination laws in the United States since the 1960’s. At the same time, social norms have also changed, encouraging woman to enter the workforce and seek higher education in fields such as architecture and medicine that were once largely restricted to men. These factors are separate from affirmative action and their economic impact is enormous but difficult to measure.
> 
> At the University of Chicago, were learned about another economic phenomena called convergence that may also help to improve the economic status of white woman. In the absence of legal, social, and economic pressures, the economic well being of two similar groups of people will converge. The classic example of economic convergence is the United Kingdom and Ireland. For centuries, Ireland was an exploited colony of the United Kingdom, with much lower standards of living. Heard of the Irish Potato Famine? It was caused by British mismanagement of the Irish economy. This all changed with the end of colonialism in the early 20th century and the independence of Ireland. Irish standards of living rapidly increased until they actually surpassed those of the United Kingdom. Of course, the European Union would love to claim credit for the “Celtic Tiger” of Ireland’s economic success, but the probable cause is actually simple economic convergence.
> 
> So how are Ireland and the UK relevant for white women and affirmative action? For centuries, white women were oppressed and discouraged from pursing education and employment opportunities based on social norms and law. However, white woman and men both have the same parents and the same economic starting point. As social, legal, and economic pressures against woman in the workforce and in higher education disappear, woman and men experience rapid economic convergence.
> 
> This leads to all the studies that claim that the primary beneficiaries of affirmative action are white woman. These studies are correct is saying that the standards of living, education, and wages of woman have increased dramatically since the 1960’s. However, they suffer from attribution bias. The authors are unable to separate the impact of changing laws, social norms, economic convergence, and affirmative action on the economic status of white woman. Since many of the authors of these studies are left-leaning affirmative action supporters, they have a tendency to attribute ALL of the positive changes in the status of woman to affirmative action.
> 
> Let’s be clear. Ending affirmative action does not mean abolishing antidiscrimination laws, preserving outdated social norms, and reversing economic convergence. Affirmative action opponents simply say that race and gender should not be used as factors in assessing the qualifications of candidates. The long term impact of this change is difficult to measure.
> 
> It’s not really valid to attribute the enormous improvement in the economic well being of white woman over the last 5 decades purely to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is from a white woman. Sorry but it debunks your link.
> 
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup...as a white woman, who's mother and Aunt had to break professional glass ceilings in scientific fields and PhD's in traditionally men's program....it's true.
Click to expand...



anecdotal...


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can't even define race in a meaningful way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coyote sub-species come from Plains Coyotes who just spread out mostly since the 1940's. the most famous example the Eastern Coyote which came to the Eastern seaboard since the 1940's, and is considered a sub-species from Plains Coyotes, mixed with Wolf, and Dog.
> 
> Now, how is that anymore meaningful distinction, than Humans which some have been generally split for at least 40,000 years (Europeans vs Asians)
> In fact Eurasians, and Africans could be split for 100,000 years.
> Some Africans like Bushman might be split from other Africans even more than 100,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you dont seem to get is those are just labels made up by the people that were last to civilization. Would you trust someone that just graduated kindergarten with setting up a classification system over someone thats teaching classes in college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So long as Coyote sub-species exist, I don't see why Human races don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The human race does exist. All the other human races died out.  Whats confusing you about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On my map posted, at least 4  of the Coyote sub-species are basically creations from migrations starting at the turn of the 20th century.
> 
> So, if Humans split for much longer aren't different races, how are these Coyotes different sub-species?
Click to expand...

Because someone said they were and no one protested?


----------



## Coyote

MaryL said:


> I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.



Actually....racism in a way IS hardwired...though not in the way people think.  If I recall what I read, fear/distrust of the other (whatever tribe is different) has a biological value in primitive societies. One hopes that one's brain overcomes those instincts.

The problem is race itself is poorly defined - when does white become black and black become white?


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That actually sounded lucid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can't even define race in a meaningful way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coyote sub-species come from Plains Coyotes who just spread out mostly since the 1940's. the most famous example the Eastern Coyote which came to the Eastern seaboard since the 1940's, and is considered a sub-species from Plains Coyotes, mixed with Wolf, and Dog.
> 
> Now, how is that anymore meaningful distinction, than Humans which some have been generally split for at least 40,000 years (Europeans vs Asians)
> In fact Eurasians, and Africans could be split for 100,000 years.
> Some Africans like Bushman might be split from other Africans even more than 100,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you dont seem to get is those are just labels made up by the people that were last to civilization. Would you trust someone that just graduated kindergarten with setting up a classification system over someone thats teaching classes in college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My God you really put the ( I ) in idiot don't you?  I understand that blogs and message boards are a forum for a wide variety of armchair pundits and budding social scientists...however after enough exposure to lavishly ignorant people like you the impulse to participate in discussion is defeated...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be a rookie. The goal here is to present your point and if necessary back it up with documentation. So when I asked you for proof of your claim and you couldnt produce you lost. That was it. Game over. Everything else is just me making a mockery of you. If you were half as intelligent as you claim whites to be you would be able to participate and wouldnt have the impulse to quit. You are only quitting because you realize myself and any other Black person is by far your intellectual superior. Hell for that matter most whites are your intellectual superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be wandering again from the primary point giggles: you typically indulge a set of reckless claims which I have yet to see proof for, example I demanded proof for your astounding theory that Africans taught Europeans the art of civilization...alas only crickets. I would normally advise a measure of humility, but that would be wasted advice...as to your estimation of 'rookie' I've been doing this since 2000...
Click to expand...

You were assigned one job. That was to prove there was no Black civilizations. You dont get to question me until you fulfil that claim by posting your evidence. After you do that then we can proceed to your question. Sorry bub but those are my rules.


----------



## jillian

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yet Whites on average are a full 15 IQ points more intelligent than Blacks...you just cannot accept the fact that you strain to defend an inferior race of barbaric idiots...
> 
> 
> 
> If I made up a IQ test Blacks would be 360 IQ points more intelligent than whites. Thats what happens when the home team is playing at home. You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  If you made up an IQ test you would score in the sub-retarded range...to quote your own projections:  "You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre trying way too hard white boy. You copied me just like monkeys do. You have recessive genes and I know it makes you insecure.
> 
> If you whites were so smart why did Africans have to educate your people twice?
> 
> Smart white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are smart white people. he just isn't one of them. so you might want to not stoop to his level by painting with that broad brush. no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose it's only stupid , evil, and wrong when Whites are racist,  when all other races  are racist it's kind of "Cool", huh?
Click to expand...


I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago


----------



## Asclepias

jillian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does civil rights have to do with what I said?  This is occurring as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!!  are you truly this clueless? A spate of opportunities were made available to Blacks as a result of critical Civil Rights legislation---including a number of disparate-impact rulings...Affirmative Action...Section-Eight housing...Welfare supplements...Food Stamps...Child-Care...Tuition Assistance...etc...etc. The vast majority of Blacks did nothing more than consume the 'freebies'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affrimative action has predominantly assisted white females, asians, hispanics, and lastly Blacks.  All other races get the rest of that stuff and whites dominate the welfare recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again moron...did you study ratios in school? Oh that's right they don't cover ratios in 3rd grade yet...in terms of population ratio Blacks dominate the welfare rolls...
> 
> 
> *Dispelling Myths: White Woman are not the primary beneficiaries of Affirmative Action*
> Posted on May 27, 2015 by Vijay Chokal-Ingam
> 
> 
> Don’t believe everything that Jesse Jackson tells you.
> 
> There is a common myth that Affirmative Action benefits white women that has been perpetrated by many advocates of racial preferences including Jesse Jackson.
> 
> The logic goes that the standards of living, wages, and number of white women in positions of power has grown significantly since the advent of affirmative action in 1960’s, and therefore white women are the greatest beneficiaries of affirmative action. Many studies and articles have made this claim. These studies largely ignore the effects of other factors and trends, such as economic convergence, changing social norms, and antidiscrimination laws, on the economic status of white woman.
> 
> Without going into great detail, its safe to say that there has been a large increase in the number and enforcement of antidiscrimination laws in the United States since the 1960’s. At the same time, social norms have also changed, encouraging woman to enter the workforce and seek higher education in fields such as architecture and medicine that were once largely restricted to men. These factors are separate from affirmative action and their economic impact is enormous but difficult to measure.
> 
> At the University of Chicago, were learned about another economic phenomena called convergence that may also help to improve the economic status of white woman. In the absence of legal, social, and economic pressures, the economic well being of two similar groups of people will converge. The classic example of economic convergence is the United Kingdom and Ireland. For centuries, Ireland was an exploited colony of the United Kingdom, with much lower standards of living. Heard of the Irish Potato Famine? It was caused by British mismanagement of the Irish economy. This all changed with the end of colonialism in the early 20th century and the independence of Ireland. Irish standards of living rapidly increased until they actually surpassed those of the United Kingdom. Of course, the European Union would love to claim credit for the “Celtic Tiger” of Ireland’s economic success, but the probable cause is actually simple economic convergence.
> 
> So how are Ireland and the UK relevant for white women and affirmative action? For centuries, white women were oppressed and discouraged from pursing education and employment opportunities based on social norms and law. However, white woman and men both have the same parents and the same economic starting point. As social, legal, and economic pressures against woman in the workforce and in higher education disappear, woman and men experience rapid economic convergence.
> 
> This leads to all the studies that claim that the primary beneficiaries of affirmative action are white woman. These studies are correct is saying that the standards of living, education, and wages of woman have increased dramatically since the 1960’s. However, they suffer from attribution bias. The authors are unable to separate the impact of changing laws, social norms, economic convergence, and affirmative action on the economic status of white woman. Since many of the authors of these studies are left-leaning affirmative action supporters, they have a tendency to attribute ALL of the positive changes in the status of woman to affirmative action.
> 
> Let’s be clear. Ending affirmative action does not mean abolishing antidiscrimination laws, preserving outdated social norms, and reversing economic convergence. Affirmative action opponents simply say that race and gender should not be used as factors in assessing the qualifications of candidates. The long term impact of this change is difficult to measure.
> 
> It’s not really valid to attribute the enormous improvement in the economic well being of white woman over the last 5 decades purely to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is from a white woman. Sorry but it debunks your link.
> 
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe that's true and I haven't seen any evidence of that.
Click to expand...

Its the truth. There are a lot of stats on it too.


----------



## Ventura77

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That actually sounded lucid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can't even define race in a meaningful way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coyote sub-species come from Plains Coyotes who just spread out mostly since the 1940's. the most famous example the Eastern Coyote which came to the Eastern seaboard since the 1940's, and is considered a sub-species from Plains Coyotes, mixed with Wolf, and Dog.
> 
> Now, how is that anymore meaningful distinction, than Humans which some have been generally split for at least 40,000 years (Europeans vs Asians)
> In fact Eurasians, and Africans could be split for 100,000 years.
> Some Africans like Bushman might be split from other Africans even more than 100,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you dont seem to get is those are just labels made up by the people that were last to civilization. Would you trust someone that just graduated kindergarten with setting up a classification system over someone thats teaching classes in college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My God you really put the ( I ) in idiot don't you?  I understand that blogs and message boards are a forum for a wide variety of armchair pundits and budding social scientists...however after enough exposure to lavishly ignorant people like you the impulse to participate in discussion is defeated...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be a rookie. The goal here is to present your point and if necessary back it up with documentation. So when I asked you for proof of your claim and you couldnt produce you lost. That was it. Game over. Everything else is just me making a mockery of you. If you were half as intelligent as you claim whites to be you would be able to participate and wouldnt have the impulse to quit. You are only quitting because you realize myself and any other Black person is by far your intellectual superior. Hell for that matter most whites are your intellectual superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be wandering again from the primary point giggles: you typically indulge a set of reckless claims which I have yet to see proof for, example I demanded proof for your astounding theory that Africans taught Europeans the art of civilization...alas only crickets. I would normally advise a measure of humility, but that would be wasted advice...as to your estimation of 'rookie' I've been doing this since 2000...
Click to expand...




Assclepias:   "You are only quitting because you realize myself and any other Black person is by far your intellectual superior."  


The comment clearly speaks for itself...thereby proving my very point


----------



## MaryL

Coyote said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....racism in a way IS hardwired...though not in the way people think.  If I recall what I read, fear/distrust of the other (whatever tribe is different) has a biological value in primitive societies. One hopes that one's brain overcomes those instincts.
> 
> The problem is race itself is poorly defined - when does white become black and black become white?
Click to expand...

Damn, that is a good question. DNA, or self perception must play a huge part.  Why should race matter at all?


----------



## jillian

Asclepias said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!!  are you truly this clueless? A spate of opportunities were made available to Blacks as a result of critical Civil Rights legislation---including a number of disparate-impact rulings...Affirmative Action...Section-Eight housing...Welfare supplements...Food Stamps...Child-Care...Tuition Assistance...etc...etc. The vast majority of Blacks did nothing more than consume the 'freebies'...
> 
> 
> 
> Affrimative action has predominantly assisted white females, asians, hispanics, and lastly Blacks.  All other races get the rest of that stuff and whites dominate the welfare recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again moron...did you study ratios in school? Oh that's right they don't cover ratios in 3rd grade yet...in terms of population ratio Blacks dominate the welfare rolls...
> 
> 
> *Dispelling Myths: White Woman are not the primary beneficiaries of Affirmative Action*
> Posted on May 27, 2015 by Vijay Chokal-Ingam
> 
> 
> Don’t believe everything that Jesse Jackson tells you.
> 
> There is a common myth that Affirmative Action benefits white women that has been perpetrated by many advocates of racial preferences including Jesse Jackson.
> 
> The logic goes that the standards of living, wages, and number of white women in positions of power has grown significantly since the advent of affirmative action in 1960’s, and therefore white women are the greatest beneficiaries of affirmative action. Many studies and articles have made this claim. These studies largely ignore the effects of other factors and trends, such as economic convergence, changing social norms, and antidiscrimination laws, on the economic status of white woman.
> 
> Without going into great detail, its safe to say that there has been a large increase in the number and enforcement of antidiscrimination laws in the United States since the 1960’s. At the same time, social norms have also changed, encouraging woman to enter the workforce and seek higher education in fields such as architecture and medicine that were once largely restricted to men. These factors are separate from affirmative action and their economic impact is enormous but difficult to measure.
> 
> At the University of Chicago, were learned about another economic phenomena called convergence that may also help to improve the economic status of white woman. In the absence of legal, social, and economic pressures, the economic well being of two similar groups of people will converge. The classic example of economic convergence is the United Kingdom and Ireland. For centuries, Ireland was an exploited colony of the United Kingdom, with much lower standards of living. Heard of the Irish Potato Famine? It was caused by British mismanagement of the Irish economy. This all changed with the end of colonialism in the early 20th century and the independence of Ireland. Irish standards of living rapidly increased until they actually surpassed those of the United Kingdom. Of course, the European Union would love to claim credit for the “Celtic Tiger” of Ireland’s economic success, but the probable cause is actually simple economic convergence.
> 
> So how are Ireland and the UK relevant for white women and affirmative action? For centuries, white women were oppressed and discouraged from pursing education and employment opportunities based on social norms and law. However, white woman and men both have the same parents and the same economic starting point. As social, legal, and economic pressures against woman in the workforce and in higher education disappear, woman and men experience rapid economic convergence.
> 
> This leads to all the studies that claim that the primary beneficiaries of affirmative action are white woman. These studies are correct is saying that the standards of living, education, and wages of woman have increased dramatically since the 1960’s. However, they suffer from attribution bias. The authors are unable to separate the impact of changing laws, social norms, economic convergence, and affirmative action on the economic status of white woman. Since many of the authors of these studies are left-leaning affirmative action supporters, they have a tendency to attribute ALL of the positive changes in the status of woman to affirmative action.
> 
> Let’s be clear. Ending affirmative action does not mean abolishing antidiscrimination laws, preserving outdated social norms, and reversing economic convergence. Affirmative action opponents simply say that race and gender should not be used as factors in assessing the qualifications of candidates. The long term impact of this change is difficult to measure.
> 
> It’s not really valid to attribute the enormous improvement in the economic well being of white woman over the last 5 decades purely to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is from a white woman. Sorry but it debunks your link.
> 
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe that's true and I haven't seen any evidence of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its the truth. There are a lot of stats on it too.
Click to expand...


again, I don't believe it just from my own life experience.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!!  are you truly this clueless? A spate of opportunities were made available to Blacks as a result of critical Civil Rights legislation---including a number of disparate-impact rulings...Affirmative Action...Section-Eight housing...Welfare supplements...Food Stamps...Child-Care...Tuition Assistance...etc...etc. The vast majority of Blacks did nothing more than consume the 'freebies'...
> 
> 
> 
> Affrimative action has predominantly assisted white females, asians, hispanics, and lastly Blacks.  All other races get the rest of that stuff and whites dominate the welfare recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again moron...did you study ratios in school? Oh that's right they don't cover ratios in 3rd grade yet...in terms of population ratio Blacks dominate the welfare rolls...
> 
> 
> *Dispelling Myths: White Woman are not the primary beneficiaries of Affirmative Action*
> Posted on May 27, 2015 by Vijay Chokal-Ingam
> 
> 
> Don’t believe everything that Jesse Jackson tells you.
> 
> There is a common myth that Affirmative Action benefits white women that has been perpetrated by many advocates of racial preferences including Jesse Jackson.
> 
> The logic goes that the standards of living, wages, and number of white women in positions of power has grown significantly since the advent of affirmative action in 1960’s, and therefore white women are the greatest beneficiaries of affirmative action. Many studies and articles have made this claim. These studies largely ignore the effects of other factors and trends, such as economic convergence, changing social norms, and antidiscrimination laws, on the economic status of white woman.
> 
> Without going into great detail, its safe to say that there has been a large increase in the number and enforcement of antidiscrimination laws in the United States since the 1960’s. At the same time, social norms have also changed, encouraging woman to enter the workforce and seek higher education in fields such as architecture and medicine that were once largely restricted to men. These factors are separate from affirmative action and their economic impact is enormous but difficult to measure.
> 
> At the University of Chicago, were learned about another economic phenomena called convergence that may also help to improve the economic status of white woman. In the absence of legal, social, and economic pressures, the economic well being of two similar groups of people will converge. The classic example of economic convergence is the United Kingdom and Ireland. For centuries, Ireland was an exploited colony of the United Kingdom, with much lower standards of living. Heard of the Irish Potato Famine? It was caused by British mismanagement of the Irish economy. This all changed with the end of colonialism in the early 20th century and the independence of Ireland. Irish standards of living rapidly increased until they actually surpassed those of the United Kingdom. Of course, the European Union would love to claim credit for the “Celtic Tiger” of Ireland’s economic success, but the probable cause is actually simple economic convergence.
> 
> So how are Ireland and the UK relevant for white women and affirmative action? For centuries, white women were oppressed and discouraged from pursing education and employment opportunities based on social norms and law. However, white woman and men both have the same parents and the same economic starting point. As social, legal, and economic pressures against woman in the workforce and in higher education disappear, woman and men experience rapid economic convergence.
> 
> This leads to all the studies that claim that the primary beneficiaries of affirmative action are white woman. These studies are correct is saying that the standards of living, education, and wages of woman have increased dramatically since the 1960’s. However, they suffer from attribution bias. The authors are unable to separate the impact of changing laws, social norms, economic convergence, and affirmative action on the economic status of white woman. Since many of the authors of these studies are left-leaning affirmative action supporters, they have a tendency to attribute ALL of the positive changes in the status of woman to affirmative action.
> 
> Let’s be clear. Ending affirmative action does not mean abolishing antidiscrimination laws, preserving outdated social norms, and reversing economic convergence. Affirmative action opponents simply say that race and gender should not be used as factors in assessing the qualifications of candidates. The long term impact of this change is difficult to measure.
> 
> It’s not really valid to attribute the enormous improvement in the economic well being of white woman over the last 5 decades purely to affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is from a white woman. Sorry but it debunks your link.
> 
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe that's true and I haven't seen any evidence of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its the truth. There are a lot of stats on it too.
Click to expand...




Here yet again the proof appears to be missing...does anyone notice the frequency with which this poster asserts 'truths' are never accompanied by proof?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....racism in a way IS hardwired...though not in the way people think.  If I recall what I read, fear/distrust of the other (whatever tribe is different) has a biological value in primitive societies. One hopes that one's brain overcomes those instincts.
> 
> The problem is race itself is poorly defined - when does white become black and black become white?
Click to expand...


It has value in all societies, invaders are always a potential threat.
It's all relevant.

Besides, does it make sense to replace your own culture, with those who are hateful to you?
What about those who are bringing down your society, do you want those in your society?
Yes, some groups do fit this bill rather nicely.

This idea that in the modern World there's no need for racism, it's a load of crock.


----------



## MaryL

Ventura77 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That actually sounded lucid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Coyote sub-species come from Plains Coyotes who just spread out mostly since the 1940's. the most famous example the Eastern Coyote which came to the Eastern seaboard since the 1940's, and is considered a sub-species from Plains Coyotes, mixed with Wolf, and Dog.
> 
> Now, how is that anymore meaningful distinction, than Humans which some have been generally split for at least 40,000 years (Europeans vs Asians)
> In fact Eurasians, and Africans could be split for 100,000 years.
> Some Africans like Bushman might be split from other Africans even more than 100,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you dont seem to get is those are just labels made up by the people that were last to civilization. Would you trust someone that just graduated kindergarten with setting up a classification system over someone thats teaching classes in college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My God you really put the ( I ) in idiot don't you?  I understand that blogs and message boards are a forum for a wide variety of armchair pundits and budding social scientists...however after enough exposure to lavishly ignorant people like you the impulse to participate in discussion is defeated...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be a rookie. The goal here is to present your point and if necessary back it up with documentation. So when I asked you for proof of your claim and you couldnt produce you lost. That was it. Game over. Everything else is just me making a mockery of you. If you were half as intelligent as you claim whites to be you would be able to participate and wouldnt have the impulse to quit. You are only quitting because you realize myself and any other Black person is by far your intellectual superior. Hell for that matter most whites are your intellectual superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be wandering again from the primary point giggles: you typically indulge a set of reckless claims which I have yet to see proof for, example I demanded proof for your astounding theory that Africans taught Europeans the art of civilization...alas only crickets. I would normally advise a measure of humility, but that would be wasted advice...as to your estimation of 'rookie' I've been doing this since 2000...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assclepias:   "You are only quitting because you realize myself and any other Black person is by far your intellectual superior."
> 
> 
> The comment clearly speaks for itself...thereby proving my very point
Click to expand...

Yeah, I noticed that. Speaks more to the mindset of the poster, i didn't know where to go with that ditty. People make mistakes.


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That actually sounded lucid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Coyote sub-species come from Plains Coyotes who just spread out mostly since the 1940's. the most famous example the Eastern Coyote which came to the Eastern seaboard since the 1940's, and is considered a sub-species from Plains Coyotes, mixed with Wolf, and Dog.
> 
> Now, how is that anymore meaningful distinction, than Humans which some have been generally split for at least 40,000 years (Europeans vs Asians)
> In fact Eurasians, and Africans could be split for 100,000 years.
> Some Africans like Bushman might be split from other Africans even more than 100,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you dont seem to get is those are just labels made up by the people that were last to civilization. Would you trust someone that just graduated kindergarten with setting up a classification system over someone thats teaching classes in college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My God you really put the ( I ) in idiot don't you?  I understand that blogs and message boards are a forum for a wide variety of armchair pundits and budding social scientists...however after enough exposure to lavishly ignorant people like you the impulse to participate in discussion is defeated...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be a rookie. The goal here is to present your point and if necessary back it up with documentation. So when I asked you for proof of your claim and you couldnt produce you lost. That was it. Game over. Everything else is just me making a mockery of you. If you were half as intelligent as you claim whites to be you would be able to participate and wouldnt have the impulse to quit. You are only quitting because you realize myself and any other Black person is by far your intellectual superior. Hell for that matter most whites are your intellectual superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be wandering again from the primary point giggles: you typically indulge a set of reckless claims which I have yet to see proof for, example I demanded proof for your astounding theory that Africans taught Europeans the art of civilization...alas only crickets. I would normally advise a measure of humility, but that would be wasted advice...as to your estimation of 'rookie' I've been doing this since 2000...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assclepias:   "You are only quitting because you realize myself and any other Black person is by far your intellectual superior."
> 
> 
> The comment clearly speaks for itself...thereby proving my very point
Click to expand...

Yeah it says I am your intellectual superior. I thought your point was that you agreed with the OP?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

jillian said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I made up a IQ test Blacks would be 360 IQ points more intelligent than whites. Thats what happens when the home team is playing at home. You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  If you made up an IQ test you would score in the sub-retarded range...to quote your own projections:  "You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre trying way too hard white boy. You copied me just like monkeys do. You have recessive genes and I know it makes you insecure.
> 
> If you whites were so smart why did Africans have to educate your people twice?
> 
> Smart white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are smart white people. he just isn't one of them. so you might want to not stoop to his level by painting with that broad brush. no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose it's only stupid , evil, and wrong when Whites are racist,  when all other races  are racist it's kind of "Cool", huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
Click to expand...


By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.

You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, why are blacks drowning to get to the countries of the racist, raging whites when they could just stay in their apefreaka coontries.
> 
> And as a white man, I must say I can't for the life of me figure out how that super-advanced negro vessel works. All us dumb whites have is this crappy driftwood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only those negroes would make it to our white countries to teach us their ancient arts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignorance of western foreign policy is apparent here by this stupid ass white man. Again you might want not to make ship accidents racial. The US has 2 naval ship accidents here recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the negro misses the point yet again (hint: it's not about ship accidents, but about who is trying to get where and at what cost).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep so if there are 1000 crimes, which is a thing  and 700 whites commit rimes, then whites commit 70 percent of the crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if those 700 whites are from a group of 100,000,000 whites, while the other 300 crimes are committed by 300 blacks from the same country, which happens to only contain 300 blacks, which person would you cross the street to avoid: A random white dude who has a 0.0007% chance of being a criminal or a random black dude who has a 100% chance of being a criminal?
Click to expand...


Of course it's not about ship accidents to the white boy because he has just got to keep feeling like he's superior. But it is abut tat and it's really not wise to make such thing racial.

Well if you want to make up numbers to support a lie then we  can make  the number 100 million whites and 300 blacks. But we hot a situation here were there were 10 million arrests for crimes and 7 million were on whites and 2.4 million on blacks. That means that since arrests are a thing, whites are 7 out of 10 who get arrested. Backs 2.4. The number of arrests for .blacks if it was a separate population group, is less than 1 percent of the overall population. The number of whites is more than 2 percent of the population. So then by any standard whites are arrested for crimes in higher numbers and you can try all you want to find some way to use funny math in order to make some claim of racial superiority but it's just not there.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....racism in a way IS hardwired...though not in the way people think.  If I recall what I read, fear/distrust of the other (whatever tribe is different) has a biological value in primitive societies. One hopes that one's brain overcomes those instincts.
> 
> The problem is race itself is poorly defined - when does white become black and black become white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has value in all societies, invaders are always a potential threat.
> It's all relevant.
> 
> Besides, does it make sense to replace your own culture, with those who are hateful to you?
> What about those who are bringing down your society, do you want those in your society?
> Yes, some groups do fit this bill rather nicely.
> 
> This idea that in the modern World there's no need for racism, it's a load of crock.
Click to expand...

Europeans replaced their culture when the Moors came to educate them.  As a result it sparked a renaissance and got them out of the dark ages.


----------



## Ventura77

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....racism in a way IS hardwired...though not in the way people think.  If I recall what I read, fear/distrust of the other (whatever tribe is different) has a biological value in primitive societies. One hopes that one's brain overcomes those instincts.
> 
> The problem is race itself is poorly defined - when does white become black and black become white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has value in all societies, invaders are always a potential threat.
> It's all relevant.
> 
> Besides, does it make sense to replace your own culture, with those who are hateful to you?
> What about those who are bringing down your society, do you want those in your society?
> Yes, some groups do fit this bill rather nicely.
> 
> This idea that in the modern World there's no need for racism, it's a load of crock.
Click to expand...



You make a valid point here: we are inculcated by Liberal culture to believe that 'racism' exists in a bubble, there are no variations or group justifications because the word itself is one-dimensional and intentionally misleading...group behavior basically determines the external degree of prejudice, the more any one group demonstrates anti-social and violent propensities the more they will be isolated and shunned by other groups...


----------



## MaryL

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That actually sounded lucid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you dont seem to get is those are just labels made up by the people that were last to civilization. Would you trust someone that just graduated kindergarten with setting up a classification system over someone thats teaching classes in college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My God you really put the ( I ) in idiot don't you?  I understand that blogs and message boards are a forum for a wide variety of armchair pundits and budding social scientists...however after enough exposure to lavishly ignorant people like you the impulse to participate in discussion is defeated...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be a rookie. The goal here is to present your point and if necessary back it up with documentation. So when I asked you for proof of your claim and you couldnt produce you lost. That was it. Game over. Everything else is just me making a mockery of you. If you were half as intelligent as you claim whites to be you would be able to participate and wouldnt have the impulse to quit. You are only quitting because you realize myself and any other Black person is by far your intellectual superior. Hell for that matter most whites are your intellectual superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be wandering again from the primary point giggles: you typically indulge a set of reckless claims which I have yet to see proof for, example I demanded proof for your astounding theory that Africans taught Europeans the art of civilization...alas only crickets. I would normally advise a measure of humility, but that would be wasted advice...as to your estimation of 'rookie' I've been doing this since 2000...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assclepias:   "You are only quitting because you realize myself and any other Black person is by far your intellectual superior."
> 
> 
> The comment clearly speaks for itself...thereby proving my very point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it says I am your intellectual superior. I thought your point was that you agreed with the OP?
Click to expand...

Really?  love ya. You  must be pretty buff, jumping to conclusions.


----------



## jillian

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  If you made up an IQ test you would score in the sub-retarded range...to quote your own projections:  "You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior."
> 
> 
> 
> Youre trying way too hard white boy. You copied me just like monkeys do. You have recessive genes and I know it makes you insecure.
> 
> If you whites were so smart why did Africans have to educate your people twice?
> 
> Smart white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are smart white people. he just isn't one of them. so you might want to not stoop to his level by painting with that broad brush. no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose it's only stupid , evil, and wrong when Whites are racist,  when all other races  are racist it's kind of "Cool", huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
Click to expand...


wanting to be treated with dignity and equally is not black supremacy. 

but nice try.

again, no one has to tolerate your intolerance and bigotry. that's how those things work


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  If you made up an IQ test you would score in the sub-retarded range...to quote your own projections:  "You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior."
> 
> 
> 
> Youre trying way too hard white boy. You copied me just like monkeys do. You have recessive genes and I know it makes you insecure.
> 
> If you whites were so smart why did Africans have to educate your people twice?
> 
> Smart white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are smart white people. he just isn't one of them. so you might want to not stoop to his level by painting with that broad brush. no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose it's only stupid , evil, and wrong when Whites are racist,  when all other races  are racist it's kind of "Cool", huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
Click to expand...


There ain't no black supremacists.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, why are blacks drowning to get to the countries of the racist, raging whites when they could just stay in their apefreaka coontries.
> 
> And as a white man, I must say I can't for the life of me figure out how that super-advanced negro vessel works. All us dumb whites have is this crappy driftwood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only those negroes would make it to our white countries to teach us their ancient arts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignorance of western foreign policy is apparent here by this stupid ass white man. Again you might want not to make ship accidents racial. The US has 2 naval ship accidents here recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the negro misses the point yet again (hint: it's not about ship accidents, but about who is trying to get where and at what cost).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep so if there are 1000 crimes, which is a thing  and 700 whites commit rimes, then whites commit 70 percent of the crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if those 700 whites are from a group of 100,000,000 whites, while the other 300 crimes are committed by 300 blacks from the same country, which happens to only contain 300 blacks, which person would you cross the street to avoid: A random white dude who has a 0.0007% chance of being a criminal or a random black dude who has a 100% chance of being a criminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's not about ship accidents to the white boy because he has just got to keep feeling like he's superior. But it is abut tat and it's really not wise to make such thing racial.
> 
> Well if you want to make up numbers to support a lie then we  can make  the number 100 million whites and 300 blacks. But we hot a situation here were there were 10 million arrests for crimes and 7 million were on whites and 2.4 million on blacks. That means that since arrests are a thing, whites are 7 out of 10 who get arrested. Backs 2.4. The number of arrests for .blacks if it was a separate population group, is less than 1 percent of the overall population. The number of whites is more than 2 percent of the population. So then by any standard whites are arrested for crimes in higher numbers and you can try all you want to find some way to use funny math in order to make some claim of racial superiority but it's just not there.
Click to expand...

No fair. You cant take away their cheat card. Their argument will fall apart.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....racism in a way IS hardwired...though not in the way people think.  If I recall what I read, fear/distrust of the other (whatever tribe is different) has a biological value in primitive societies. One hopes that one's brain overcomes those instincts.
> 
> The problem is race itself is poorly defined - when does white become black and black become white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has value in all societies, invaders are always a potential threat.
> It's all relevant.
> 
> Besides, does it make sense to replace your own culture, with those who are hateful to you?
> What about those who are bringing down your society, do you want those in your society?
> Yes, some groups do fit this bill rather nicely.
> 
> This idea that in the modern World there's no need for racism, it's a load of crock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europeans replaced their culture when the Moors came to educate them.  As a result it sparked a renaissance and got them out of the dark ages.
Click to expand...


If the Moorish Empire slavers were educators, so were  Western European Colonial slavers.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That actually sounded lucid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you dont seem to get is those are just labels made up by the people that were last to civilization. Would you trust someone that just graduated kindergarten with setting up a classification system over someone thats teaching classes in college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My God you really put the ( I ) in idiot don't you?  I understand that blogs and message boards are a forum for a wide variety of armchair pundits and budding social scientists...however after enough exposure to lavishly ignorant people like you the impulse to participate in discussion is defeated...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be a rookie. The goal here is to present your point and if necessary back it up with documentation. So when I asked you for proof of your claim and you couldnt produce you lost. That was it. Game over. Everything else is just me making a mockery of you. If you were half as intelligent as you claim whites to be you would be able to participate and wouldnt have the impulse to quit. You are only quitting because you realize myself and any other Black person is by far your intellectual superior. Hell for that matter most whites are your intellectual superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be wandering again from the primary point giggles: you typically indulge a set of reckless claims which I have yet to see proof for, example I demanded proof for your astounding theory that Africans taught Europeans the art of civilization...alas only crickets. I would normally advise a measure of humility, but that would be wasted advice...as to your estimation of 'rookie' I've been doing this since 2000...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assclepias:   "You are only quitting because you realize myself and any other Black person is by far your intellectual superior."
> 
> 
> The comment clearly speaks for itself...thereby proving my very point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it says I am your intellectual superior. I thought your point was that you agreed with the OP?
Click to expand...



The irony is that proof is yet again your biggest obstacle...LMAO


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....racism in a way IS hardwired...though not in the way people think.  If I recall what I read, fear/distrust of the other (whatever tribe is different) has a biological value in primitive societies. One hopes that one's brain overcomes those instincts.
> 
> The problem is race itself is poorly defined - when does white become black and black become white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has value in all societies, invaders are always a potential threat.
> It's all relevant.
> 
> Besides, does it make sense to replace your own culture, with those who are hateful to you?
> What about those who are bringing down your society, do you want those in your society?
> Yes, some groups do fit this bill rather nicely.
> 
> This idea that in the modern World there's no need for racism, it's a load of crock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europeans replaced their culture when the Moors came to educate them.  As a result it sparked a renaissance and got them out of the dark ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Moorish Empire slavers were educators, so were  Western European Colonial slavers.
Click to expand...


Wrong.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  If you made up an IQ test you would score in the sub-retarded range...to quote your own projections:  "You just cannot accept the fact that you are recessive and you are inferior."
> 
> 
> 
> Youre trying way too hard white boy. You copied me just like monkeys do. You have recessive genes and I know it makes you insecure.
> 
> If you whites were so smart why did Africans have to educate your people twice?
> 
> Smart white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are smart white people. he just isn't one of them. so you might want to not stoop to his level by painting with that broad brush. no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose it's only stupid , evil, and wrong when Whites are racist,  when all other races  are racist it's kind of "Cool", huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
Click to expand...

Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come here talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre trying way too hard white boy. You copied me just like monkeys do. You have recessive genes and I know it makes you insecure.
> 
> If you whites were so smart why did Africans have to educate your people twice?
> 
> Smart white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are smart white people. he just isn't one of them. so you might want to not stoop to his level by painting with that broad brush. no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose it's only stupid , evil, and wrong when Whites are racist,  when all other races  are racist it's kind of "Cool", huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ain't no black supremacists.
Click to expand...



THAT'S MOST LIKELY BECAUSE THEY WOULD HAVE NOTHING TO REFERENCE...LOL


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God you really put the ( I ) in idiot don't you?  I understand that blogs and message boards are a forum for a wide variety of armchair pundits and budding social scientists...however after enough exposure to lavishly ignorant people like you the impulse to participate in discussion is defeated...
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a rookie. The goal here is to present your point and if necessary back it up with documentation. So when I asked you for proof of your claim and you couldnt produce you lost. That was it. Game over. Everything else is just me making a mockery of you. If you were half as intelligent as you claim whites to be you would be able to participate and wouldnt have the impulse to quit. You are only quitting because you realize myself and any other Black person is by far your intellectual superior. Hell for that matter most whites are your intellectual superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be wandering again from the primary point giggles: you typically indulge a set of reckless claims which I have yet to see proof for, example I demanded proof for your astounding theory that Africans taught Europeans the art of civilization...alas only crickets. I would normally advise a measure of humility, but that would be wasted advice...as to your estimation of 'rookie' I've been doing this since 2000...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assclepias:   "You are only quitting because you realize myself and any other Black person is by far your intellectual superior."
> 
> 
> The comment clearly speaks for itself...thereby proving my very point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it says I am your intellectual superior. I thought your point was that you agreed with the OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is that proof is yet again your biggest obstacle...LMAO
Click to expand...

Wake me when you have completed the task I defined for you. In case you forgot...I need proof of your claim that Black people built no civilizations.


----------



## Flopper

IM2 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is high correlation between poverty and crime throughout the world. Since the poverty rate among blacks is much higher that whites, one would expect higher crime rates.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the main problem with that is blacks do not have a higher crime rate. And I'm not going to play the per capita game. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You may be correct because we do not know the crime rate for blacks or whites.  The FBI collects data on crimes reported, arrests, and convictions, not the actual crime rate.  There is no way to know what the actually crime rate is. so there is no way to know what the crime rate for blacks and whites are.  We often make the erroneous assumption that the arrest rate equals the crime rate.
> 
> We do know that if a black person and a white person each commit a crime, the black person is more likely to be arrested. This is due in part to the fact that black people are more heavily policed. Black people, more often than white people, live in very dense urban areas.  Dense urban areas are more heavily policed than suburban or rural areas. When people live in close proximity to one another, police can monitor more people more often. In more heavily policed areas, people committing crimes are caught more frequently.   This could help explain why, for example, black people and white people smoke marijuana at similar rates, yet black people are 3.7 times as likely to be arrested for marijuana possession.  The discrepancy could also be driven by overt racism, more frequent illegal searches of black people, or an increased willingness to let non-blacks off with a warning.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will always be unknowns and you can always keep blaming those unknowns for black problems. It's kind of like a certain person on this forum who keeps going back to ancient Egyptian times and even before then, to a time from which no evidence survived, to point out supposed black achievements. I prefer to live in reality while rationally analyzing evidence that does exist and that evidence points overwhelmingly in one direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't see problems as being problems of Blacks, Whites, Hispanics, or any race or ethnicity because these are social problems that all us must deal with because in one or another they effect us all.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand your position but when you are black and get blamed for violence and see innocent blacks being killed by people who believe this nonsense while they justify murders then you understand that it is of the utmost importance to shut that kind of belief up.
Click to expand...

*I learned long ago that you can not change the mind of a dedicated racist.  This is something they learned as a child.  However, you can change their actions through laws, and what society considers acceptable behavior.  There's been huge changes for the better over the last 60 years but progress is slow because human beliefs are slow to change.  Each generation is less and less concerned with skin color, religious beliefs, and sexual preference.  My grand-kids have friends that are Black, White, Hispanic, Asian, Jewish, and Muslim.  When I was a kid, that was unthinkable.  The rule was birds of a feather stick together.  All my friends were white Christians, no Jews, no Blacks, no Hispanics, and no Asians.  With the increase in multiracial couples, I believe by the end of this century, skin color in this country will be no more than a physical characteristic.       *


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre trying way too hard white boy. You copied me just like monkeys do. You have recessive genes and I know it makes you insecure.
> 
> If you whites were so smart why did Africans have to educate your people twice?
> 
> Smart white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are smart white people. he just isn't one of them. so you might want to not stoop to his level by painting with that broad brush. no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose it's only stupid , evil, and wrong when Whites are racist,  when all other races  are racist it's kind of "Cool", huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
Click to expand...


I don't expect you to not fight for your people, I expect you to run away because it's so bad here. for you among'st the Whitey's
I also expect a true anti-Racist to be against racists of all sides, that most anti-Racists are not.


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are smart white people. he just isn't one of them. so you might want to not stoop to his level by painting with that broad brush. no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it's only stupid , evil, and wrong when Whites are racist,  when all other races  are racist it's kind of "Cool", huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ain't no black supremacists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S MOST LIKELY BECAUSE THEY WOULD HAVE NOTHING TO REFERENCE...LOL
Click to expand...


Well you see we aren't needle dick pussies that are so insecure and paranoid that we fear our own shadow. So we don't need to go around trying to force people to believe we are superior like you white dudes.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre trying way too hard white boy. You copied me just like monkeys do. You have recessive genes and I know it makes you insecure.
> 
> If you whites were so smart why did Africans have to educate your people twice?
> 
> Smart white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are smart white people. he just isn't one of them. so you might want to not stoop to his level by painting with that broad brush. no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose it's only stupid , evil, and wrong when Whites are racist,  when all other races  are racist it's kind of "Cool", huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
Click to expand...



Now I'm 'crying'?  Gee that's funny, because earlier in the day you depicted me as 'furious'...clearly you project enough insecurity to manufacture conclusions about opposing posters to cede you some weak advantage...the spectacle is quite amusing...

As for 'talking shit' about Blacks take a good long look at what passes for Black culture in America...no need to 'talk shit' insomuch as reality provides more than enough evidence...


----------



## IM2

Flopper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the main problem with that is blacks do not have a higher crime rate. And I'm not going to play the per capita game. .
> 
> 
> 
> *You may be correct because we do not know the crime rate for blacks or whites.  The FBI collects data on crimes reported, arrests, and convictions, not the actual crime rate.  There is no way to know what the actually crime rate is. so there is no way to know what the crime rate for blacks and whites are.  We often make the erroneous assumption that the arrest rate equals the crime rate.
> 
> We do know that if a black person and a white person each commit a crime, the black person is more likely to be arrested. This is due in part to the fact that black people are more heavily policed. Black people, more often than white people, live in very dense urban areas.  Dense urban areas are more heavily policed than suburban or rural areas. When people live in close proximity to one another, police can monitor more people more often. In more heavily policed areas, people committing crimes are caught more frequently.   This could help explain why, for example, black people and white people smoke marijuana at similar rates, yet black people are 3.7 times as likely to be arrested for marijuana possession.  The discrepancy could also be driven by overt racism, more frequent illegal searches of black people, or an increased willingness to let non-blacks off with a warning.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will always be unknowns and you can always keep blaming those unknowns for black problems. It's kind of like a certain person on this forum who keeps going back to ancient Egyptian times and even before then, to a time from which no evidence survived, to point out supposed black achievements. I prefer to live in reality while rationally analyzing evidence that does exist and that evidence points overwhelmingly in one direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't see problems as being problems of Blacks, Whites, Hispanics, or any race or ethnicity because these are social problems that all us must deal with because in one or another they effect us all.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand your position but when you are black and get blamed for violence and see innocent blacks being killed by people who believe this nonsense while they justify murders then you understand that it is of the utmost importance to shut that kind of belief up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I learned long ago that you can not change the mind of a racist.  This is something they learned as a child.  However, you can change their actions through laws, and what society considers acceptable behavior.  There's been huge changes for the better over the last 60 years but progress is slow because human beliefs are slow to change.  Each generation is less and less concerned with skin color, religious beliefs, and sexual preference.  My grand-kids have friends that are Black, White, Hispanic, Asian, Jewish, and Muslim.  When I was a kid, that was unthinkable.  The rule was birds of a feather stick together.  All my friends were white Christians, no Jews, no Blacks, no Hispanics, and no Asians.  With the increase in multiracial couples, I believe by the end of this century, skin color in this country will be no more than a physical characteristic.       *
Click to expand...


You have to do the hard work of changing attitudes my friend and that's what you are seeing here. .


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it's only stupid , evil, and wrong when Whites are racist,  when all other races  are racist it's kind of "Cool", huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ain't no black supremacists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S MOST LIKELY BECAUSE THEY WOULD HAVE NOTHING TO REFERENCE...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you see we aren't needle dick pussies that are so insecure and paranoid that we fear our own shadow. So we don't need to go around trying to force people to believe we are superior like you white dudes.
Click to expand...

With snowflakes like ventura he cant help but get the feeling we are superior.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Flopper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the main problem with that is blacks do not have a higher crime rate. And I'm not going to play the per capita game. .
> 
> 
> 
> *You may be correct because we do not know the crime rate for blacks or whites.  The FBI collects data on crimes reported, arrests, and convictions, not the actual crime rate.  There is no way to know what the actually crime rate is. so there is no way to know what the crime rate for blacks and whites are.  We often make the erroneous assumption that the arrest rate equals the crime rate.
> 
> We do know that if a black person and a white person each commit a crime, the black person is more likely to be arrested. This is due in part to the fact that black people are more heavily policed. Black people, more often than white people, live in very dense urban areas.  Dense urban areas are more heavily policed than suburban or rural areas. When people live in close proximity to one another, police can monitor more people more often. In more heavily policed areas, people committing crimes are caught more frequently.   This could help explain why, for example, black people and white people smoke marijuana at similar rates, yet black people are 3.7 times as likely to be arrested for marijuana possession.  The discrepancy could also be driven by overt racism, more frequent illegal searches of black people, or an increased willingness to let non-blacks off with a warning.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will always be unknowns and you can always keep blaming those unknowns for black problems. It's kind of like a certain person on this forum who keeps going back to ancient Egyptian times and even before then, to a time from which no evidence survived, to point out supposed black achievements. I prefer to live in reality while rationally analyzing evidence that does exist and that evidence points overwhelmingly in one direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't see problems as being problems of Blacks, Whites, Hispanics, or any race or ethnicity because these are social problems that all us must deal with because in one or another they effect us all.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand your position but when you are black and get blamed for violence and see innocent blacks being killed by people who believe this nonsense while they justify murders then you understand that it is of the utmost importance to shut that kind of belief up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I learned long ago that you can not change the mind of a racist.  This is something they learned as a child.  However, you can change their actions through laws, and what society considers acceptable behavior.  There's been huge changes for the better over the last 60 years but progress is slow because human beliefs are slow to change.  Each generation is less and less concerned with skin color, religious beliefs, and sexual preference.  My grand-kids have friends that are Black, White, Hispanic, Asian, Jewish, and Muslim.  When I was a kid, that was unthinkable.  The rule was birds of a feather stick together.  All my friends were white Christians, no Jews, no Blacks, no Hispanics, and no Asians.  With the increase in multiracial couples, I believe by the end of this century, skin color in this country will be no more than a physical characteristic.       *
Click to expand...


Not really, it seems on the whole Whitey's becoming more racist, a normal reaction to multiculturalism replacing your people with Third-World Islamists.
It's especially apparent in many parts of Central / East Europe where the right wing is on the rise, and even in control, it has for a longer time included Poland, Hungary, and Czech, but now Austria seems to have also gone this way.
I guess not all Whites are so worthless as you are, it seems to mostly be a stupid Western European thing.


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are smart white people. he just isn't one of them. so you might want to not stoop to his level by painting with that broad brush. no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it's only stupid , evil, and wrong when Whites are racist,  when all other races  are racist it's kind of "Cool", huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm 'crying'?  Gee that's funny, because earlier in the day you depicted me as 'furious'...clearly you project enough insecurity to manufacture conclusions about opposing posters to cede you some weak advantage...the spectacle is quite amusing...
> 
> As for 'talking shit' about Blacks take a good long look at what passes for Black culture in America...no need to 'talk shit' insomuch as reality provides more than enough evidence...
Click to expand...

You were furious. Probably still are. Now youre whining to Jillian. How is that funny? I think its pretty sad to be honest.


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are smart white people. he just isn't one of them. so you might want to not stoop to his level by painting with that broad brush. no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it's only stupid , evil, and wrong when Whites are racist,  when all other races  are racist it's kind of "Cool", huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm 'crying'?  Gee that's funny, because earlier in the day you depicted me as 'furious'...clearly you project enough insecurity to manufacture conclusions about opposing posters to cede you some weak advantage...the spectacle is quite amusing...
> 
> As for 'talking shit' about Blacks take a good long look at what passes for Black culture in America...no need to 'talk shit' insomuch as reality provides more than enough evidence...
Click to expand...


That why the past several generations of whites are buying up rap CDs, making Beyonce rich, and walking around with their pants sagging. Not to mention all the cultural appropriation whites have done using our culture. So let us look at the white culture, Mass shooting, girls laying passed out getting raped all over college campuses.  Opioids. Meth. Donald Trump, yep, that's greatness for ya.


----------



## frigidweirdo

bgrouse said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you don't understand the simple post I wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand just fine that you're trying to whitewash negroes by posting statistics of countries with barely any negroes. El Salvador's black population is a fraction of a percentage of the country's total population. You may as well post a country with no blacks and point out that 0 blacks were responsible for crime there. WTF would that prove? You post countries in the Americas but leave out the most glaring one: USA (over 10%). It's obvious you have an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the top five countries for homicide in the world. I didn't whitewash anything at all. I simply went and took the top five countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful. So what's your point? That Latinos are violent, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you're the one trying to whitewash things by being incapable of understand simple statistics.
> 
> Yes, as I pointed out El Salvador has a black population which is 0.01% of the country, almost nothing, as I also pointed out, it has the worst murder rate per capita in the world. Do you disagree with either of these two statistics?
> 
> But seriously dude, if you can't grasp the point I'm making, can I suggest enrolling in school again? It's FUCKING SIMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1, 2, and 3 show that Mestizos are violent, too. 4 and 5 show blacks are violent when a majority, too. And even that's a bit of a guess since you're only posting intentional homicide. There's far more to violent crime (intentional homicide is generally a minority of the crime).
> 
> Analyzing the USA would let you control for the environment (same country) and compare blacks to whites to let you determine if blacks can become as nonviolent and smart as whites if placed in the same country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that black people lead the violent crime statistics. I was proving you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're missing the point of this discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How am I supposed to not post international homicides? Should I post interstellar homicide rates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're supposed to realize that other violent crimes, like robbery and assault, happen far more often and are thus a better indicator, though that isn't the biggest problem with your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, if you want to post other violent crime, go ahead. The issue here is that a murder is a murder in almost any country. Violent crime changes, statistics are almost impossible to understand in every country you're looking at, and to see how a comparative would be made.
> 
> For example the UK and the US probably have similar violent crime rates, yet the US's crime stats make it look LOWER.
> 
> Yes, analyzing the US would give you certain information. But you'd be cherry picking information to make a case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm picking a country so that the statistics have:
> 
> 1. Controls for the environment.
> 2. Actually has the races in substantial quantity.
> 3. Controls for variation in violent crime definition you were complaining about.
> 
> Picking El Salvador doesn't control for the environment, doesn't have the races, and you didn't even post meaningful violent crime statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your argument is that black people are more violent, and you ONLY stick with the US, you'll never prove that black people are more violent.
> 
> In fact there are plenty of black African countries with lower murder rates than the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes, I am probably missing the point of your discussion. Seeing as you like to just throw in random maps of things for not reason.

As I've told you, violent crime statistics are massively unreliable, murder statistics are the most reliable.

No, you're picking the statistics you think will prove you right if you manage to stop all other statistics from being taken into account. 

I'm sorry, I don't play your bullshit games.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are smart white people. he just isn't one of them. so you might want to not stoop to his level by painting with that broad brush. no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it's only stupid , evil, and wrong when Whites are racist,  when all other races  are racist it's kind of "Cool", huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't expect you to not fight for your people, I expect you to run away because it's so bad here. for you among'st the Whitey's
> I also expect a true anti-Racist to be against racists of all sides, that most anti-Racists are not.
Click to expand...

Why would I run away? I live better than probably 80% of all whites. I dont have a problem with whitey trying to stop me. Its funny to me. I have a problem with Black people allowing the noise pollution you and your inbred kind produce cause them to stop their climb or give up.  Once they know what I and all successful Blacks know they wont be affected.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it's only stupid , evil, and wrong when Whites are racist,  when all other races  are racist it's kind of "Cool", huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm 'crying'?  Gee that's funny, because earlier in the day you depicted me as 'furious'...clearly you project enough insecurity to manufacture conclusions about opposing posters to cede you some weak advantage...the spectacle is quite amusing...
> 
> As for 'talking shit' about Blacks take a good long look at what passes for Black culture in America...no need to 'talk shit' insomuch as reality provides more than enough evidence...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were furious. Probably still are. Now youre whining to Jillian. How is that funny? I think its pretty sad to be honest.
Click to expand...



Clearly you aren't very bright or perceptive...its genuinely hilarious that you convince yourself that a lightweight like yourself could possibly incite 'fury' in me...bit of egocentrism mixed in with the low IQ...?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You may be correct because we do not know the crime rate for blacks or whites.  The FBI collects data on crimes reported, arrests, and convictions, not the actual crime rate.  There is no way to know what the actually crime rate is. so there is no way to know what the crime rate for blacks and whites are.  We often make the erroneous assumption that the arrest rate equals the crime rate.
> 
> We do know that if a black person and a white person each commit a crime, the black person is more likely to be arrested. This is due in part to the fact that black people are more heavily policed. Black people, more often than white people, live in very dense urban areas.  Dense urban areas are more heavily policed than suburban or rural areas. When people live in close proximity to one another, police can monitor more people more often. In more heavily policed areas, people committing crimes are caught more frequently.   This could help explain why, for example, black people and white people smoke marijuana at similar rates, yet black people are 3.7 times as likely to be arrested for marijuana possession.  The discrepancy could also be driven by overt racism, more frequent illegal searches of black people, or an increased willingness to let non-blacks off with a warning.*
> 
> 
> 
> There will always be unknowns and you can always keep blaming those unknowns for black problems. It's kind of like a certain person on this forum who keeps going back to ancient Egyptian times and even before then, to a time from which no evidence survived, to point out supposed black achievements. I prefer to live in reality while rationally analyzing evidence that does exist and that evidence points overwhelmingly in one direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't see problems as being problems of Blacks, Whites, Hispanics, or any race or ethnicity because these are social problems that all us must deal with because in one or another they effect us all.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand your position but when you are black and get blamed for violence and see innocent blacks being killed by people who believe this nonsense while they justify murders then you understand that it is of the utmost importance to shut that kind of belief up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I learned long ago that you can not change the mind of a racist.  This is something they learned as a child.  However, you can change their actions through laws, and what society considers acceptable behavior.  There's been huge changes for the better over the last 60 years but progress is slow because human beliefs are slow to change.  Each generation is less and less concerned with skin color, religious beliefs, and sexual preference.  My grand-kids have friends that are Black, White, Hispanic, Asian, Jewish, and Muslim.  When I was a kid, that was unthinkable.  The rule was birds of a feather stick together.  All my friends were white Christians, no Jews, no Blacks, no Hispanics, and no Asians.  With the increase in multiracial couples, I believe by the end of this century, skin color in this country will be no more than a physical characteristic.       *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, it seems on the whole Whitey's becoming more racist, a normal reaction to multiculturalism replacing your people with Third-World Islamists.
> It's especially apparent in many parts of Central / East Europe where the right wing is on the rise, and even in control, it has for a longer time included Poland, Hungary, and Czech, but now Austria seems to have also gone this way.
> I guess not all Whites are so worthless as you are, it seems to mostly be a stupid Western European thing.
Click to expand...


.You are the worthless one.


----------



## MaryL

Flopper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the main problem with that is blacks do not have a higher crime rate. And I'm not going to play the per capita game. .
> 
> 
> 
> *You may be correct because we do not know the crime rate for blacks or whites.  The FBI collects data on crimes reported, arrests, and convictions, not the actual crime rate.  There is no way to know what the actually crime rate is. so there is no way to know what the crime rate for blacks and whites are.  We often make the erroneous assumption that the arrest rate equals the crime rate.
> 
> We do know that if a black person and a white person each commit a crime, the black person is more likely to be arrested. This is due in part to the fact that black people are more heavily policed. Black people, more often than white people, live in very dense urban areas.  Dense urban areas are more heavily policed than suburban or rural areas. When people live in close proximity to one another, police can monitor more people more often. In more heavily policed areas, people committing crimes are caught more frequently.   This could help explain why, for example, black people and white people smoke marijuana at similar rates, yet black people are 3.7 times as likely to be arrested for marijuana possession.  The discrepancy could also be driven by overt racism, more frequent illegal searches of black people, or an increased willingness to let non-blacks off with a warning.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will always be unknowns and you can always keep blaming those unknowns for black problems. It's kind of like a certain person on this forum who keeps going back to ancient Egyptian times and even before then, to a time from which no evidence survived, to point out supposed black achievements. I prefer to live in reality while rationally analyzing evidence that does exist and that evidence points overwhelmingly in one direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't see problems as being problems of Blacks, Whites, Hispanics, or any race or ethnicity because these are social problems that all us must deal with because in one or another they effect us all.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand your position but when you are black and get blamed for violence and see innocent blacks being killed by people who believe this nonsense while they justify murders then you understand that it is of the utmost importance to shut that kind of belief up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I learned long ago that you can not change the mind of a racist.  This is something they learned as a child.  However, you can change their actions through laws, and what society considers acceptable behavior.  There's been huge changes for the better over the last 60 years but progress is slow because human beliefs are slow to change.  Each generation is less and less concerned with skin color, religious beliefs, and sexual preference.  My grand-kids have friends that are Black, White, Hispanic, Asian, Jewish, and Muslim.  When I was a kid, that was unthinkable.  The rule was birds of a feather stick together.  All my friends were white Christians, no Jews, no Blacks, no Hispanics, and no Asians.  With the increase in multiracial couples, I believe by the end of this century, skin color in this country will be no more than a physical characteristic.       *
Click to expand...



Is racism learned or is  it an innate part of our genetics? People are plastic. Sex changes, epiphanies, awakenings, brainwashing...um what IS racism, anyway? I hate spiders (arachnophobia), I loath heights (acrophobia) both of which are hard wired into our brain. Anyone here read Oliver Sacks? The Human mind is capable of many things. Perhaps racism is a genetic trait, something we are all capable of.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it's only stupid , evil, and wrong when Whites are racist,  when all other races  are racist it's kind of "Cool", huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm 'crying'?  Gee that's funny, because earlier in the day you depicted me as 'furious'...clearly you project enough insecurity to manufacture conclusions about opposing posters to cede you some weak advantage...the spectacle is quite amusing...
> 
> As for 'talking shit' about Blacks take a good long look at what passes for Black culture in America...no need to 'talk shit' insomuch as reality provides more than enough evidence...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were furious. Probably still are. Now youre whining to Jillian. How is that funny? I think its pretty sad to be honest.
Click to expand...




Keep telling yourself these thing rube, essentially you demonstrate my profile of you better than I could...LOL


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You may be correct because we do not know the crime rate for blacks or whites.  The FBI collects data on crimes reported, arrests, and convictions, not the actual crime rate.  There is no way to know what the actually crime rate is. so there is no way to know what the crime rate for blacks and whites are.  We often make the erroneous assumption that the arrest rate equals the crime rate.
> 
> We do know that if a black person and a white person each commit a crime, the black person is more likely to be arrested. This is due in part to the fact that black people are more heavily policed. Black people, more often than white people, live in very dense urban areas.  Dense urban areas are more heavily policed than suburban or rural areas. When people live in close proximity to one another, police can monitor more people more often. In more heavily policed areas, people committing crimes are caught more frequently.   This could help explain why, for example, black people and white people smoke marijuana at similar rates, yet black people are 3.7 times as likely to be arrested for marijuana possession.  The discrepancy could also be driven by overt racism, more frequent illegal searches of black people, or an increased willingness to let non-blacks off with a warning.*
> 
> 
> 
> There will always be unknowns and you can always keep blaming those unknowns for black problems. It's kind of like a certain person on this forum who keeps going back to ancient Egyptian times and even before then, to a time from which no evidence survived, to point out supposed black achievements. I prefer to live in reality while rationally analyzing evidence that does exist and that evidence points overwhelmingly in one direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't see problems as being problems of Blacks, Whites, Hispanics, or any race or ethnicity because these are social problems that all us must deal with because in one or another they effect us all.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand your position but when you are black and get blamed for violence and see innocent blacks being killed by people who believe this nonsense while they justify murders then you understand that it is of the utmost importance to shut that kind of belief up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I learned long ago that you can not change the mind of a racist.  This is something they learned as a child.  However, you can change their actions through laws, and what society considers acceptable behavior.  There's been huge changes for the better over the last 60 years but progress is slow because human beliefs are slow to change.  Each generation is less and less concerned with skin color, religious beliefs, and sexual preference.  My grand-kids have friends that are Black, White, Hispanic, Asian, Jewish, and Muslim.  When I was a kid, that was unthinkable.  The rule was birds of a feather stick together.  All my friends were white Christians, no Jews, no Blacks, no Hispanics, and no Asians.  With the increase in multiracial couples, I believe by the end of this century, skin color in this country will be no more than a physical characteristic.       *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ]
> Is racism learned or is innate part of our genetics? People are plastic. Sex changes, epiphanies, awakenings, brainwashing...um what IS racism, anyway? I hate spiders (arachnophobia), I loath heights (acrophobia) both of which are hard wired into our brain. Anyone here read Oliver Sacks? The Human mind is capable of many things. Perhaps racism is a genetic trait, something we are all capable of.
Click to expand...


Stop pretending that you aren't a racist  and asking stupid questions. Racism is learned not genetic. That's how you became one.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will always be unknowns and you can always keep blaming those unknowns for black problems. It's kind of like a certain person on this forum who keeps going back to ancient Egyptian times and even before then, to a time from which no evidence survived, to point out supposed black achievements. I prefer to live in reality while rationally analyzing evidence that does exist and that evidence points overwhelmingly in one direction.
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't see problems as being problems of Blacks, Whites, Hispanics, or any race or ethnicity because these are social problems that all us must deal with because in one or another they effect us all.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand your position but when you are black and get blamed for violence and see innocent blacks being killed by people who believe this nonsense while they justify murders then you understand that it is of the utmost importance to shut that kind of belief up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I learned long ago that you can not change the mind of a racist.  This is something they learned as a child.  However, you can change their actions through laws, and what society considers acceptable behavior.  There's been huge changes for the better over the last 60 years but progress is slow because human beliefs are slow to change.  Each generation is less and less concerned with skin color, religious beliefs, and sexual preference.  My grand-kids have friends that are Black, White, Hispanic, Asian, Jewish, and Muslim.  When I was a kid, that was unthinkable.  The rule was birds of a feather stick together.  All my friends were white Christians, no Jews, no Blacks, no Hispanics, and no Asians.  With the increase in multiracial couples, I believe by the end of this century, skin color in this country will be no more than a physical characteristic.       *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, it seems on the whole Whitey's becoming more racist, a normal reaction to multiculturalism replacing your people with Third-World Islamists.
> It's especially apparent in many parts of Central / East Europe where the right wing is on the rise, and even in control, it has for a longer time included Poland, Hungary, and Czech, but now Austria seems to have also gone this way.
> I guess not all Whites are so worthless as you are, it seems to mostly be a stupid Western European thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You are the worthless one.
Click to expand...


So says the guy who just whines about White privilege , and White oppression all the dang time, with no proof of those even existing much today in this era.


----------



## Asclepias

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm 'crying'?  Gee that's funny, because earlier in the day you depicted me as 'furious'...clearly you project enough insecurity to manufacture conclusions about opposing posters to cede you some weak advantage...the spectacle is quite amusing...
> 
> As for 'talking shit' about Blacks take a good long look at what passes for Black culture in America...no need to 'talk shit' insomuch as reality provides more than enough evidence...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were furious. Probably still are. Now youre whining to Jillian. How is that funny? I think its pretty sad to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you aren't very bright or perceptive...its genuinely hilarious that you convince yourself that a lightweight like yourself could possibly incite 'fury' in me...bit of egocentrism mixed in with the low IQ...?
Click to expand...

I'm extremely perceptive. Thats how I know why you keep deflecting. Youre angry, embarrassed, and frustrated that I am your intellectual superior.  To date you failed to prove yourself intelligent enough to advance your point before you flame out in a mass of deflections and other avoidance behavior. On the scale of 1- 10 I rate you a -2 on my worth adversary scale.


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm 'crying'?  Gee that's funny, because earlier in the day you depicted me as 'furious'...clearly you project enough insecurity to manufacture conclusions about opposing posters to cede you some weak advantage...the spectacle is quite amusing...
> 
> As for 'talking shit' about Blacks take a good long look at what passes for Black culture in America...no need to 'talk shit' insomuch as reality provides more than enough evidence...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were furious. Probably still are. Now youre whining to Jillian. How is that funny? I think its pretty sad to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself these thing rube, essentially you demonstrate my profile of you better than I could...LOL
Click to expand...


A is eating your stupid white ass alive. You can't contend.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't see problems as being problems of Blacks, Whites, Hispanics, or any race or ethnicity because these are social problems that all us must deal with because in one or another they effect us all.    *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your position but when you are black and get blamed for violence and see innocent blacks being killed by people who believe this nonsense while they justify murders then you understand that it is of the utmost importance to shut that kind of belief up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I learned long ago that you can not change the mind of a racist.  This is something they learned as a child.  However, you can change their actions through laws, and what society considers acceptable behavior.  There's been huge changes for the better over the last 60 years but progress is slow because human beliefs are slow to change.  Each generation is less and less concerned with skin color, religious beliefs, and sexual preference.  My grand-kids have friends that are Black, White, Hispanic, Asian, Jewish, and Muslim.  When I was a kid, that was unthinkable.  The rule was birds of a feather stick together.  All my friends were white Christians, no Jews, no Blacks, no Hispanics, and no Asians.  With the increase in multiracial couples, I believe by the end of this century, skin color in this country will be no more than a physical characteristic.       *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, it seems on the whole Whitey's becoming more racist, a normal reaction to multiculturalism replacing your people with Third-World Islamists.
> It's especially apparent in many parts of Central / East Europe where the right wing is on the rise, and even in control, it has for a longer time included Poland, Hungary, and Czech, but now Austria seems to have also gone this way.
> I guess not all Whites are so worthless as you are, it seems to mostly be a stupid Western European thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You are the worthless one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says the guy who just whines about White privilege , and White oppression all the dang time, with no proof of those even existing much today in this era.
Click to expand...


You've been shown plenty of proof retard.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it's only stupid , evil, and wrong when Whites are racist,  when all other races  are racist it's kind of "Cool", huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't expect you to not fight for your people, I expect you to run away because it's so bad here. for you among'st the Whitey's
> I also expect a true anti-Racist to be against racists of all sides, that most anti-Racists are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I run away? I live better than probably 80% of all whites. I dont have a problem with whitey trying to stop me. Its funny to me. I have a problem with Black people allowing the noise pollution you and your inbred kind produce cause them to stop their climb or give up.  Once they know what I and all successful Blacks know they wont be affected.
Click to expand...


I try to stop you from saying Egyptians, and Moors were Black, truth is there's no evidence these areas ever were Black Negroid dominant.


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will always be unknowns and you can always keep blaming those unknowns for black problems. It's kind of like a certain person on this forum who keeps going back to ancient Egyptian times and even before then, to a time from which no evidence survived, to point out supposed black achievements. I prefer to live in reality while rationally analyzing evidence that does exist and that evidence points overwhelmingly in one direction.
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't see problems as being problems of Blacks, Whites, Hispanics, or any race or ethnicity because these are social problems that all us must deal with because in one or another they effect us all.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand your position but when you are black and get blamed for violence and see innocent blacks being killed by people who believe this nonsense while they justify murders then you understand that it is of the utmost importance to shut that kind of belief up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I learned long ago that you can not change the mind of a racist.  This is something they learned as a child.  However, you can change their actions through laws, and what society considers acceptable behavior.  There's been huge changes for the better over the last 60 years but progress is slow because human beliefs are slow to change.  Each generation is less and less concerned with skin color, religious beliefs, and sexual preference.  My grand-kids have friends that are Black, White, Hispanic, Asian, Jewish, and Muslim.  When I was a kid, that was unthinkable.  The rule was birds of a feather stick together.  All my friends were white Christians, no Jews, no Blacks, no Hispanics, and no Asians.  With the increase in multiracial couples, I believe by the end of this century, skin color in this country will be no more than a physical characteristic.       *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ]
> Is racism learned or is innate part of our genetics? People are plastic. Sex changes, epiphanies, awakenings, brainwashing...um what IS racism, anyway? I hate spiders (arachnophobia), I loath heights (acrophobia) both of which are hard wired into our brain. Anyone here read Oliver Sacks? The Human mind is capable of many things. Perhaps racism is a genetic trait, something we are all capable of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop pretending that you aren't a racist  and asking stupid questions. Racism is learned not genetic. That's how you became one.
Click to expand...

OK. How is racism learned?  What classes do we take?  Where IS racism "taught"?


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it's only stupid , evil, and wrong when Whites are racist,  when all other races  are racist it's kind of "Cool", huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm 'crying'?  Gee that's funny, because earlier in the day you depicted me as 'furious'...clearly you project enough insecurity to manufacture conclusions about opposing posters to cede you some weak advantage...the spectacle is quite amusing...
> 
> As for 'talking shit' about Blacks take a good long look at what passes for Black culture in America...no need to 'talk shit' insomuch as reality provides more than enough evidence...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That why the past several generations of whites are buying up rap CDs, making Beyonce rich, and walking around with their pants sagging. Not to mention all the cultural appropriation whites have done using our culture. So let us look at the white culture, Mass shooting, girls laying passed out getting raped all over college campuses.  Opioids. Meth. Donald Trump, yep, that's greatness for ya.
Click to expand...




Really dullard? Entire 'generations' huh??? I refuse to believe that anyone is this casually dumb...but if you want to broaden your examination of white culture I regret to inform you that you missed a few thing: economic and academic domination...wild overrepresentation in all the elite professions...wildly disproportionate representation in areas of higher learning...life expectancy...health care...quality of life...etc...etc


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your position but when you are black and get blamed for violence and see innocent blacks being killed by people who believe this nonsense while they justify murders then you understand that it is of the utmost importance to shut that kind of belief up.
> 
> 
> 
> *I learned long ago that you can not change the mind of a racist.  This is something they learned as a child.  However, you can change their actions through laws, and what society considers acceptable behavior.  There's been huge changes for the better over the last 60 years but progress is slow because human beliefs are slow to change.  Each generation is less and less concerned with skin color, religious beliefs, and sexual preference.  My grand-kids have friends that are Black, White, Hispanic, Asian, Jewish, and Muslim.  When I was a kid, that was unthinkable.  The rule was birds of a feather stick together.  All my friends were white Christians, no Jews, no Blacks, no Hispanics, and no Asians.  With the increase in multiracial couples, I believe by the end of this century, skin color in this country will be no more than a physical characteristic.       *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, it seems on the whole Whitey's becoming more racist, a normal reaction to multiculturalism replacing your people with Third-World Islamists.
> It's especially apparent in many parts of Central / East Europe where the right wing is on the rise, and even in control, it has for a longer time included Poland, Hungary, and Czech, but now Austria seems to have also gone this way.
> I guess not all Whites are so worthless as you are, it seems to mostly be a stupid Western European thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You are the worthless one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says the guy who just whines about White privilege , and White oppression all the dang time, with no proof of those even existing much today in this era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown plenty of proof retard.
Click to expand...


If it's so bad, you can leave, but for some reason you seem to like living among the Whitey oppressor of your Blackies.
Now, you tell me who's the retard?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't expect you to not fight for your people, I expect you to run away because it's so bad here. for you among'st the Whitey's
> I also expect a true anti-Racist to be against racists of all sides, that most anti-Racists are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I run away? I live better than probably 80% of all whites. I dont have a problem with whitey trying to stop me. Its funny to me. I have a problem with Black people allowing the noise pollution you and your inbred kind produce cause them to stop their climb or give up.  Once they know what I and all successful Blacks know they wont be affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to stop you from saying Egyptians, and Moors were Black, truth is there's no evidence these areas ever were Black Negroid dominant.
Click to expand...


Why are you trying to stop a man from telling the truth?

Look stupid ass, it's well known that whites have recreated world history in order to build this meme of white superiority.  The shit you have presented are lies, and that you need to reconcile within yourself. We have no responsibility to validate your lies or to support the white boy revised history of planet earth.


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't expect you to not fight for your people, I expect you to run away because it's so bad here. for you among'st the Whitey's
> I also expect a true anti-Racist to be against racists of all sides, that most anti-Racists are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I run away? I live better than probably 80% of all whites. I dont have a problem with whitey trying to stop me. Its funny to me. I have a problem with Black people allowing the noise pollution you and your inbred kind produce cause them to stop their climb or give up.  Once they know what I and all successful Blacks know they wont be affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to stop you from saying Egyptians, and Moors were Black, truth is there's no evidence these areas ever were Black Negroid dominant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to stop a man from telling the truth?
> 
> Look stupid ass, it's well known that whites have recreated world history in order to build this meme of white superiority.  The shit you have presented are lies, and that you need to reconcile within yourself. We have no responsibility to validate your lies or to support the white boy revised history of planet earth.
Click to expand...




Two words dullard: PROVE IT


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Lets see some proof.  While youre at it get the other proof I asked for. I gave you enough time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I'm still waiting for that solemn history lesson about how Africans taught Europeans how to build civilizations...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it a break. I only taunt Ass till he's jumping up and down then I leave him alone.
> 
> It's a bit like taunting a dumb animal after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I wouldn't say my purpose is to be mean to Black people here, it's more about educating White people about the wrongs of anti-Racism, and why we need to think things through on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't even define race in a meaningful way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coyote sub-species come from Plains Coyotes who just spread out mostly since the 1940's. the most famous example the Eastern Coyote which came to the Eastern seaboard since the 1940's, and is considered a sub-species from Plains Coyotes, mixed with Wolf, and Dog.
> 
> Now, how is that anymore meaningful distinction, than Humans which some have been generally split for at least 40,000 years (Europeans vs Asians)
> In fact Eurasians, and Africans could be split for 100,000 years.
> Some Africans like Bushman might be split from other Africans even more than 100,000.
Click to expand...


That's actually kind of a good example...and what illustrates how difficult it is to define sub species.  There is controversy over whether the red wolf and the coyote are distinct species.  All coyotes and wolves can interbreed and breed with domestic dogs.  Where there territories overlap or where there are insufficient numbers they breed with the other subspecies.  As a result, coyotes in some areas are bigger and heavier than in other areas.  It's a constantly changing landscape.

What is "a black"?

Is it one of the Nilotic people- noted for very black skin, fine features and extreme height and slenderness (think South Sudan and Massai) and are among the tallest people in the world?

What about the Fula people in the Sahel and West Africa who's roots include the Middle East?

Or are they the Mbuti - a group of people's collectively referred to as "pygmy" where men average under 5 feet in stature?

Are lighter skinned African people's "black"?  With so much variation in melanin, body characteristics, hair characteristics...which ones are "blacks"?

http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/10/new-gene-variants-reveal-evolution-human-skin-color


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't expect you to not fight for your people, I expect you to run away because it's so bad here. for you among'st the Whitey's
> I also expect a true anti-Racist to be against racists of all sides, that most anti-Racists are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I run away? I live better than probably 80% of all whites. I dont have a problem with whitey trying to stop me. Its funny to me. I have a problem with Black people allowing the noise pollution you and your inbred kind produce cause them to stop their climb or give up.  Once they know what I and all successful Blacks know they wont be affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to stop you from saying Egyptians, and Moors were Black, truth is there's no evidence these areas ever were Black Negroid dominant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to stop a man from telling the truth?
> 
> Look stupid ass, it's well known that whites have recreated world history in order to build this meme of white superiority.  The shit you have presented are lies, and that you need to reconcile within yourself. We have no responsibility to validate your lies or to support the white boy revised history of planet earth.
Click to expand...


The evidence supports that Mechta-Afalou a kind of Cro Magnon  inhabited North-Africa, before a Natufian farmer like population from the Near-East invaded, and then the Arabs had invaded.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I learned long ago that you can not change the mind of a racist.  This is something they learned as a child.  However, you can change their actions through laws, and what society considers acceptable behavior.  There's been huge changes for the better over the last 60 years but progress is slow because human beliefs are slow to change.  Each generation is less and less concerned with skin color, religious beliefs, and sexual preference.  My grand-kids have friends that are Black, White, Hispanic, Asian, Jewish, and Muslim.  When I was a kid, that was unthinkable.  The rule was birds of a feather stick together.  All my friends were white Christians, no Jews, no Blacks, no Hispanics, and no Asians.  With the increase in multiracial couples, I believe by the end of this century, skin color in this country will be no more than a physical characteristic.       *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, it seems on the whole Whitey's becoming more racist, a normal reaction to multiculturalism replacing your people with Third-World Islamists.
> It's especially apparent in many parts of Central / East Europe where the right wing is on the rise, and even in control, it has for a longer time included Poland, Hungary, and Czech, but now Austria seems to have also gone this way.
> I guess not all Whites are so worthless as you are, it seems to mostly be a stupid Western European thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You are the worthless one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says the guy who just whines about White privilege , and White oppression all the dang time, with no proof of those even existing much today in this era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown plenty of proof retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad, you can leave, but for some reason you seem to like living among the Whitey oppressor of your Blackies.
> Now, you tell me who's the retard?
Click to expand...

You leave first. We have more right to be here than you whites do. If you whites keep telling me to leave I will cancel my plans to move to Africa just to give you indigestion. 



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't expect you to not fight for your people, I expect you to run away because it's so bad here. for you among'st the Whitey's
> I also expect a true anti-Racist to be against racists of all sides, that most anti-Racists are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I run away? I live better than probably 80% of all whites. I dont have a problem with whitey trying to stop me. Its funny to me. I have a problem with Black people allowing the noise pollution you and your inbred kind produce cause them to stop their climb or give up.  Once they know what I and all successful Blacks know they wont be affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to stop you from saying Egyptians, and Moors were Black, truth is there's no evidence these areas ever were Black Negroid dominant.
Click to expand...

Why would you try to stop me? The facts say they were. Hell people that were there and laid eyes on them say they were Black.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I learned long ago that you can not change the mind of a racist.  This is something they learned as a child.  However, you can change their actions through laws, and what society considers acceptable behavior.  There's been huge changes for the better over the last 60 years but progress is slow because human beliefs are slow to change.  Each generation is less and less concerned with skin color, religious beliefs, and sexual preference.  My grand-kids have friends that are Black, White, Hispanic, Asian, Jewish, and Muslim.  When I was a kid, that was unthinkable.  The rule was birds of a feather stick together.  All my friends were white Christians, no Jews, no Blacks, no Hispanics, and no Asians.  With the increase in multiracial couples, I believe by the end of this century, skin color in this country will be no more than a physical characteristic.       *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, it seems on the whole Whitey's becoming more racist, a normal reaction to multiculturalism replacing your people with Third-World Islamists.
> It's especially apparent in many parts of Central / East Europe where the right wing is on the rise, and even in control, it has for a longer time included Poland, Hungary, and Czech, but now Austria seems to have also gone this way.
> I guess not all Whites are so worthless as you are, it seems to mostly be a stupid Western European thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You are the worthless one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says the guy who just whines about White privilege , and White oppression all the dang time, with no proof of those even existing much today in this era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown plenty of proof retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad, you can leave, but for some reason you seem to like living among the Whitey oppressor of your Blackies.
> Now, you tell me who's the retard?
Click to expand...


You. Because I was born in America pretty much like generations of my family before. So if I don't like what you whites are doing, I don't have to leave. Since I am an American I have the right to fight wrong and get it changed. So take your punk ass back to Poland if you don't like that.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect you to not fight for your people, I expect you to run away because it's so bad here. for you among'st the Whitey's
> I also expect a true anti-Racist to be against racists of all sides, that most anti-Racists are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I run away? I live better than probably 80% of all whites. I dont have a problem with whitey trying to stop me. Its funny to me. I have a problem with Black people allowing the noise pollution you and your inbred kind produce cause them to stop their climb or give up.  Once they know what I and all successful Blacks know they wont be affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to stop you from saying Egyptians, and Moors were Black, truth is there's no evidence these areas ever were Black Negroid dominant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to stop a man from telling the truth?
> 
> Look stupid ass, it's well known that whites have recreated world history in order to build this meme of white superiority.  The shit you have presented are lies, and that you need to reconcile within yourself. We have no responsibility to validate your lies or to support the white boy revised history of planet earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence supports that Mechta-Afalou a kind of Cro Magnon  inhabited North-Africa, before a Natufian farmer like population from the Near-East invaded, and then the Arabs had invaded.
Click to expand...


No it doesn't now shut the fuck up.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect you to not fight for your people, I expect you to run away because it's so bad here. for you among'st the Whitey's
> I also expect a true anti-Racist to be against racists of all sides, that most anti-Racists are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I run away? I live better than probably 80% of all whites. I dont have a problem with whitey trying to stop me. Its funny to me. I have a problem with Black people allowing the noise pollution you and your inbred kind produce cause them to stop their climb or give up.  Once they know what I and all successful Blacks know they wont be affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to stop you from saying Egyptians, and Moors were Black, truth is there's no evidence these areas ever were Black Negroid dominant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to stop a man from telling the truth?
> 
> Look stupid ass, it's well known that whites have recreated world history in order to build this meme of white superiority.  The shit you have presented are lies, and that you need to reconcile within yourself. We have no responsibility to validate your lies or to support the white boy revised history of planet earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence supports that Mechta-Afalou a kind of Cro Magnon  inhabited North-Africa, before a Natufian farmer like population from the Near-East invaded, and then the Arabs had invaded.
Click to expand...

Thats your delusions. There is no proof Mechata-Afalou did anything other than go extinct.


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect you to not fight for your people, I expect you to run away because it's so bad here. for you among'st the Whitey's
> I also expect a true anti-Racist to be against racists of all sides, that most anti-Racists are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I run away? I live better than probably 80% of all whites. I dont have a problem with whitey trying to stop me. Its funny to me. I have a problem with Black people allowing the noise pollution you and your inbred kind produce cause them to stop their climb or give up.  Once they know what I and all successful Blacks know they wont be affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to stop you from saying Egyptians, and Moors were Black, truth is there's no evidence these areas ever were Black Negroid dominant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to stop a man from telling the truth?
> 
> Look stupid ass, it's well known that whites have recreated world history in order to build this meme of white superiority.  The shit you have presented are lies, and that you need to reconcile within yourself. We have no responsibility to validate your lies or to support the white boy revised history of planet earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two words dullard: PROVE IT
Click to expand...


You've been shown plenty of proof.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, it seems on the whole Whitey's becoming more racist, a normal reaction to multiculturalism replacing your people with Third-World Islamists.
> It's especially apparent in many parts of Central / East Europe where the right wing is on the rise, and even in control, it has for a longer time included Poland, Hungary, and Czech, but now Austria seems to have also gone this way.
> I guess not all Whites are so worthless as you are, it seems to mostly be a stupid Western European thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .You are the worthless one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says the guy who just whines about White privilege , and White oppression all the dang time, with no proof of those even existing much today in this era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown plenty of proof retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad, you can leave, but for some reason you seem to like living among the Whitey oppressor of your Blackies.
> Now, you tell me who's the retard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You. Because I was born in America pretty much like generations of my family before. So if I don't like what you whites are doing, I don't have to leave. Since I am an American I have the right to fight wrong and get it changed. So take your punk ass back to Poland if you don't like that.
Click to expand...


My Polish family have also lived in the U.S for over 100 years, why should I leave?
Actually I would consider leaving the U.S, especially if I have kids, there's merely a racial deluge here, I don't trust raising kids in a non-White environment here in this country.
Considering that 99% of non-White posters I've dealt with on internet are kind of anti-White, to even very anti-White.
I certainly don't want to live here.
Add that with dumb Polak  jokes.

Then there's the fact that my racial line would presumably become non-White in the future here.

There's no future for White people in this country, you'd have to be dumb to not know it.

But, Western Europeans on the whole, really are that dumb.


----------



## MaryL

Anecdotal story: A few years back, I  took a bus. In front of me sat a young black mother with a bright eyed little boy no older than 6. He was fixated on me.and he yells out : "Momma, is THAT a honkey?". I  was more embarrassed for her, I  smiled and pretended it never happened. We forgive and we don't forget.


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm 'crying'?  Gee that's funny, because earlier in the day you depicted me as 'furious'...clearly you project enough insecurity to manufacture conclusions about opposing posters to cede you some weak advantage...the spectacle is quite amusing...
> 
> As for 'talking shit' about Blacks take a good long look at what passes for Black culture in America...no need to 'talk shit' insomuch as reality provides more than enough evidence...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were furious. Probably still are. Now youre whining to Jillian. How is that funny? I think its pretty sad to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself these thing rube, essentially you demonstrate my profile of you better than I could...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A is eating your stupid white ass alive. You can't contend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> illusion seems to be a handy tool for the low IQ set...know what I mean?
Click to expand...


Yes .you low IQ idiots keep trying to push a proven lie.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can't even define race in a meaningful way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coyote sub-species come from Plains Coyotes who just spread out mostly since the 1940's. the most famous example the Eastern Coyote which came to the Eastern seaboard since the 1940's, and is considered a sub-species from Plains Coyotes, mixed with Wolf, and Dog.
> 
> Now, how is that anymore meaningful distinction, than Humans which some have been generally split for at least 40,000 years (Europeans vs Asians)
> In fact Eurasians, and Africans could be split for 100,000 years.
> Some Africans like Bushman might be split from other Africans even more than 100,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you dont seem to get is those are just labels made up by the people that were last to civilization. Would you trust someone that just graduated kindergarten with setting up a classification system over someone thats teaching classes in college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So long as Coyote sub-species exist, I don't see why Human races don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The human race does exist. All the other human races died out.  Whats confusing you about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On my map posted, at least 4  of the Coyote sub-species are basically creations from migrations starting at the turn of the 20th century.
> 
> So, if Humans split for much longer aren't different races, how are these Coyotes different sub-species?
Click to expand...


In the wild subspecies are far more similar than they are different and it's we humans who define them....races and ethnic groups can be like subspecies, but are also equally hard to to define particularly at the borders of another subspecies.  Making a big deal about it seems pointless.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .You are the worthless one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So says the guy who just whines about White privilege , and White oppression all the dang time, with no proof of those even existing much today in this era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown plenty of proof retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad, you can leave, but for some reason you seem to like living among the Whitey oppressor of your Blackies.
> Now, you tell me who's the retard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You. Because I was born in America pretty much like generations of my family before. So if I don't like what you whites are doing, I don't have to leave. Since I am an American I have the right to fight wrong and get it changed. So take your punk ass back to Poland if you don't like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Polish family have also lived in the U.S for over 100 years, why should I leave?
> Actually I would consider leaving the U.S, especially if I have kids, there's merely a racial deluge here, I don't trust raising kids in a non-White environment here in this country.
> Considering that 99% of non-White posters I've dealt with on internet are kind of anti-White, to even very anti-White.
> I certainly don't want to live here.
> Add that with dumb Polak  jokes.
> 
> Then there's the fact that my racial line would presumably become non-White in the future here.
> 
> There's no future for White people in this country, you'd have to be dumb to not know it.
> 
> But, Western Europeans on the whole, really are that dumb.
Click to expand...


So then why should my family who has been in America over 300 years leave?


----------



## Coyote

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't see problems as being problems of Blacks, Whites, Hispanics, or any race or ethnicity because these are social problems that all us must deal with because in one or another they effect us all.    *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your position but when you are black and get blamed for violence and see innocent blacks being killed by people who believe this nonsense while they justify murders then you understand that it is of the utmost importance to shut that kind of belief up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I learned long ago that you can not change the mind of a racist.  This is something they learned as a child.  However, you can change their actions through laws, and what society considers acceptable behavior.  There's been huge changes for the better over the last 60 years but progress is slow because human beliefs are slow to change.  Each generation is less and less concerned with skin color, religious beliefs, and sexual preference.  My grand-kids have friends that are Black, White, Hispanic, Asian, Jewish, and Muslim.  When I was a kid, that was unthinkable.  The rule was birds of a feather stick together.  All my friends were white Christians, no Jews, no Blacks, no Hispanics, and no Asians.  With the increase in multiracial couples, I believe by the end of this century, skin color in this country will be no more than a physical characteristic.       *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ]
> Is racism learned or is innate part of our genetics? People are plastic. Sex changes, epiphanies, awakenings, brainwashing...um what IS racism, anyway? I hate spiders (arachnophobia), I loath heights (acrophobia) both of which are hard wired into our brain. Anyone here read Oliver Sacks? The Human mind is capable of many things. Perhaps racism is a genetic trait, something we are all capable of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop pretending that you aren't a racist  and asking stupid questions. Racism is learned not genetic. That's how you became one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. How is racism learned?  What classes do we take?  Where IS racism "taught"?
Click to expand...


You don't have to take classes to learn it.  Who you grew up with, who your peers are, your family views - all go into your views on "the other".


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect you to not fight for your people, I expect you to run away because it's so bad here. for you among'st the Whitey's
> I also expect a true anti-Racist to be against racists of all sides, that most anti-Racists are not.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I run away? I live better than probably 80% of all whites. I dont have a problem with whitey trying to stop me. Its funny to me. I have a problem with Black people allowing the noise pollution you and your inbred kind produce cause them to stop their climb or give up.  Once they know what I and all successful Blacks know they wont be affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to stop you from saying Egyptians, and Moors were Black, truth is there's no evidence these areas ever were Black Negroid dominant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to stop a man from telling the truth?
> 
> Look stupid ass, it's well known that whites have recreated world history in order to build this meme of white superiority.  The shit you have presented are lies, and that you need to reconcile within yourself. We have no responsibility to validate your lies or to support the white boy revised history of planet earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence supports that Mechta-Afalou a kind of Cro Magnon  inhabited North-Africa, before a Natufian farmer like population from the Near-East invaded, and then the Arabs had invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't now shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


So, tell us of a North-African Negroid before Mechta-Afalou, or after Mechta-Afalou?

Yeah, that's what I thought.... Nada, zip, zilch, nothing.


----------



## Ventura77

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .You are the worthless one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So says the guy who just whines about White privilege , and White oppression all the dang time, with no proof of those even existing much today in this era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown plenty of proof retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad, you can leave, but for some reason you seem to like living among the Whitey oppressor of your Blackies.
> Now, you tell me who's the retard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You. Because I was born in America pretty much like generations of my family before. So if I don't like what you whites are doing, I don't have to leave. Since I am an American I have the right to fight wrong and get it changed. So take your punk ass back to Poland if you don't like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Polish family have also lived in the U.S for over 100 years, why should I leave?
> Actually I would consider leaving the U.S, especially if I have kids, there's merely a racial deluge here, I don't trust raising kids in a non-White environment here in this country.
> Considering that 99% of non-White posters I've dealt with on internet are kind of anti-White, to even very anti-White.
> I certainly don't want to live here.
> Add that with dumb Polak  jokes.
> 
> Then there's the fact that my racial line would presumably become non-White in the future here.
> 
> There's no future for White people in this country, you'd have to be dumb to not know it.
> 
> But, Western Europeans on the whole, really are that dumb.
Click to expand...



I'm inclined to agree...American Liberalism appears to breed an anti-White fervor even among whites themselves, but then we have to take into consideration the  general character of the liberal brain, or lackthereof...America is a toxic dump of dismal idiocy and race-baiting...


----------



## Coyote

*Folks - this is a reminder to get back on topic - this isn't the FZ....*


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> Anecdotal story: A few years back, I  took a bus. In front of me sat a young black mother with a bright eyed little boy no older than 6. He was fixated on me.and he yells out : "Momma, is THAT a honkey?". I  was more embarrassed for her, I  smiled and pretended it never happened. We forgive and we don't forget.



And that's your equivalence to .3-400 years of whites creating laws and policies denying blacks of rights and opportunities which we are to totally forget according to whites like you.

.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Ignorance of western foreign policy is apparent here by this stupid ass white man. Again you might want not to make ship accidents racial. The US has 2 naval ship accidents here recently.



There have actually been four this year ... And the Navy has been quick in disciplining the Commanders.
How about a shout out for Jennifer Ellinger, the new Commander of the USS Lake Champlain.







.


----------



## Ventura77

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm 'crying'?  Gee that's funny, because earlier in the day you depicted me as 'furious'...clearly you project enough insecurity to manufacture conclusions about opposing posters to cede you some weak advantage...the spectacle is quite amusing...
> 
> As for 'talking shit' about Blacks take a good long look at what passes for Black culture in America...no need to 'talk shit' insomuch as reality provides more than enough evidence...
> 
> 
> 
> You were furious. Probably still are. Now youre whining to Jillian. How is that funny? I think its pretty sad to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself these thing rube, essentially you demonstrate my profile of you better than I could...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A is eating your stupid white ass alive. You can't contend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> illusion seems to be a handy tool for the low IQ set...know what I mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you are admitting your problem. The first step is admitting that you have the problem. Good boy.
Click to expand...



just wondering what happens when reality imposes itself...do you double-down on the elective delusions or pop some meds and take a break?  Still waiting for that brilliant thesis on African contributions to European cultural architecture...like waiting for a bus during a transit strike...LOL


----------



## MaryL

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .You are the worthless one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So says the guy who just whines about White privilege , and White oppression all the dang time, with no proof of those even existing much today in this era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown plenty of proof retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad, you can leave, but for some reason you seem to like living among the Whitey oppressor of your Blackies.
> Now, you tell me who's the retard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You. Because I was born in America pretty much like generations of my family before. So if I don't like what you whites are doing, I don't have to leave. Since I am an American I have the right to fight wrong and get it changed. So take your punk ass back to Poland if you don't like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Polish family have also lived in the U.S for over 100 years, why should I leave?
> Actually I would consider leaving the U.S, especially if I have kids, there's merely a racial deluge here, I don't trust raising kids in a non-White environment here in this country.
> Considering that 99% of non-White posters I've dealt with on internet are kind of anti-White, to even very anti-White.
> I certainly don't want to live here.
> Add that with dumb Polak  jokes.
> 
> Then there's the fact that my racial line would presumably become non-White in the future here.
> 
> There's no future for White people in this country, you'd have to be dumb to not know it.
> 
> But, Western Europeans on the whole, really are that dumb.
Click to expand...

Back in the seventies, we had all these prejudiced against slavs and Poles in particular as stupid. And then We got  a Polish pope. And all the racist Polish jokes went out the window.


----------



## Flopper

Coyote said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think race was a superficial matter, and the mindset behind race was a placebo effect. I am beginning to wonder if there isn't something deeper in our DNA that effects our behavior. When I see family members with the same genetics have the same preferences act in the same ways, think the same way, or with twins and these strange coincidences behaviorally. Race, DNA may be more than skin deep. What if certain forms of behavior, say being more prone to violence, even racism itself  where  a behavioral trait that is genetic? In the list of things we  may have inherited genetically, predilections to certain behaviors, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....racism in a way IS hardwired...though not in the way people think.  If I recall what I read, fear/distrust of the other (whatever tribe is different) has a biological value in primitive societies. One hopes that one's brain overcomes those instincts.
> 
> The problem is race itself is poorly defined - when does white become black and black become white?
Click to expand...

*Correct but it goes even deeper.  As children, our parents teach us to fear what is different because difference often equates to danger. It is through education that we learn that being different is not necessary dangerous or bad and in fact it can be good and beneficial.  Some people just never learn this.

The definition of race today is subjective.  Practically all of our racial statistics come from the government and how does the government define race?  The government allows the individual to determine their race on government documents.  If a black person marks their race as white on government documents, they are white.  A Hispanic with dark skin is more likely to identify themselves as white than black.  Law enforcement and employers will identify the persons race by observation.   So who is black and who is white.  Often it is in the eye of the beholder and as our society continues to become more multiracial, race will have less and less meaning.  
*


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So says the guy who just whines about White privilege , and White oppression all the dang time, with no proof of those even existing much today in this era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been shown plenty of proof retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad, you can leave, but for some reason you seem to like living among the Whitey oppressor of your Blackies.
> Now, you tell me who's the retard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You. Because I was born in America pretty much like generations of my family before. So if I don't like what you whites are doing, I don't have to leave. Since I am an American I have the right to fight wrong and get it changed. So take your punk ass back to Poland if you don't like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Polish family have also lived in the U.S for over 100 years, why should I leave?
> Actually I would consider leaving the U.S, especially if I have kids, there's merely a racial deluge here, I don't trust raising kids in a non-White environment here in this country.
> Considering that 99% of non-White posters I've dealt with on internet are kind of anti-White, to even very anti-White.
> I certainly don't want to live here.
> Add that with dumb Polak  jokes.
> 
> Then there's the fact that my racial line would presumably become non-White in the future here.
> 
> There's no future for White people in this country, you'd have to be dumb to not know it.
> 
> But, Western Europeans on the whole, really are that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm inclined to agree...American Liberalism appears to breed an anti-White fervor even among whites themselves, but then we have to take into consideration the  general character of the liberal brain, or lackthereof...America is a toxic dump of dismal idiocy and race-baiting...
Click to expand...


Not so. Anti racist is not anti white.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anecdotal story: A few years back, I  took a bus. In front of me sat a young black mother with a bright eyed little boy no older than 6. He was fixated on me.and he yells out : "Momma, is THAT a honkey?". I  was more embarrassed for her, I  smiled and pretended it never happened. We forgive and we don't forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's your equivalence to .3-400 years of whites creating laws and policies denying blacks of rights and opportunities which we are to totally forget according to whites like you.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Just proof of why I don't want to live here when this country becomes non-White in the majority, all you non-Whites do is bicker about Whites, I don't think you're going to treat us well to say the very least, in fact you don't treat your own people well either.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So says the guy who just whines about White privilege , and White oppression all the dang time, with no proof of those even existing much today in this era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been shown plenty of proof retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad, you can leave, but for some reason you seem to like living among the Whitey oppressor of your Blackies.
> Now, you tell me who's the retard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You. Because I was born in America pretty much like generations of my family before. So if I don't like what you whites are doing, I don't have to leave. Since I am an American I have the right to fight wrong and get it changed. So take your punk ass back to Poland if you don't like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Polish family have also lived in the U.S for over 100 years, why should I leave?
> Actually I would consider leaving the U.S, especially if I have kids, there's merely a racial deluge here, I don't trust raising kids in a non-White environment here in this country.
> Considering that 99% of non-White posters I've dealt with on internet are kind of anti-White, to even very anti-White.
> I certainly don't want to live here.
> Add that with dumb Polak  jokes.
> 
> Then there's the fact that my racial line would presumably become non-White in the future here.
> 
> There's no future for White people in this country, you'd have to be dumb to not know it.
> 
> But, Western Europeans on the whole, really are that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back in the seventies, we had all these prejudiced against slavs and Poles in particular as stupid. And then We got  a Polish pope. And all the racist Polish jokes went out the window.
Click to expand...


False equivalence.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I run away? I live better than probably 80% of all whites. I dont have a problem with whitey trying to stop me. Its funny to me. I have a problem with Black people allowing the noise pollution you and your inbred kind produce cause them to stop their climb or give up.  Once they know what I and all successful Blacks know they wont be affected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to stop you from saying Egyptians, and Moors were Black, truth is there's no evidence these areas ever were Black Negroid dominant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to stop a man from telling the truth?
> 
> Look stupid ass, it's well known that whites have recreated world history in order to build this meme of white superiority.  The shit you have presented are lies, and that you need to reconcile within yourself. We have no responsibility to validate your lies or to support the white boy revised history of planet earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence supports that Mechta-Afalou a kind of Cro Magnon  inhabited North-Africa, before a Natufian farmer like population from the Near-East invaded, and then the Arabs had invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't now shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, tell us of a North-African Negroid before Mechta-Afalou, or after Mechta-Afalou?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.... Nada, zip, zilch, nothing.
Click to expand...

Nubians and Egyptians


----------



## Ventura77

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anecdotal story: A few years back, I  took a bus. In front of me sat a young black mother with a bright eyed little boy no older than 6. He was fixated on me.and he yells out : "Momma, is THAT a honkey?". I  was more embarrassed for her, I  smiled and pretended it never happened. We forgive and we don't forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's your equivalence to .3-400 years of whites creating laws and policies denying blacks of rights and opportunities which we are to totally forget according to whites like you.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


How about other Blacks denying their brethran rights and opportunities you brainless Liberal?  Whom do you imagine sold Africans to the Dutch and Spaniard Slave-Traders? That's right other Africans!  African Kings were commercial partners with the European Slave merchants...ahhh the sense of unity brings a tear to my eyes...


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anecdotal story: A few years back, I  took a bus. In front of me sat a young black mother with a bright eyed little boy no older than 6. He was fixated on me.and he yells out : "Momma, is THAT a honkey?". I  was more embarrassed for her, I  smiled and pretended it never happened. We forgive and we don't forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's your equivalence to .3-400 years of whites creating laws and policies denying blacks of rights and opportunities which we are to totally forget according to whites like you.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just proof of why I don't want to live here when this country becomes non-White in the majority, all you non-Whites do is bicker about Whites, I don't think you're going to treat us well to say the very least, in fact you don't treat your own people well either.
Click to expand...


If there were no whites like you there would be no bickering. And spare me your moral bullshit when your asses just saw a white man shoot up over 500 people in less than 5 minutes a couple of weeks ago. And that 86 percent of murdered whites are killed by another white.  Retard.


----------



## IM2

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anecdotal story: A few years back, I  took a bus. In front of me sat a young black mother with a bright eyed little boy no older than 6. He was fixated on me.and he yells out : "Momma, is THAT a honkey?". I  was more embarrassed for her, I  smiled and pretended it never happened. We forgive and we don't forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's your equivalence to .3-400 years of whites creating laws and policies denying blacks of rights and opportunities which we are to totally forget according to whites like you.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about other Blacks denying their brethran rights and opportunities you brainless Liberal?  Whom do you imagine sold Africans to the Dutch and Spaniard Slave-Traders? That's right other Africans!  African Kings were commercial partners with the European Slave merchants...ahhh the sense of unity brings a tear to my eyes...
Click to expand...


You really need to stop trying to tell me about what happened in Africa. I know what happened and I know how it happened and none of it happened as you say.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anecdotal story: A few years back, I  took a bus. In front of me sat a young black mother with a bright eyed little boy no older than 6. He was fixated on me.and he yells out : "Momma, is THAT a honkey?". I  was more embarrassed for her, I  smiled and pretended it never happened. We forgive and we don't forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's your equivalence to .3-400 years of whites creating laws and policies denying blacks of rights and opportunities which we are to totally forget according to whites like you.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just proof of why I don't want to live here when this country becomes non-White in the majority, all you non-Whites do is bicker about Whites, I don't think you're going to treat us well to say the very least, in fact you don't treat your own people well either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were no whites like you there would be no bickering. And spare me your moral bullshit when your asses just saw a white man shoot up over 500 people in less than 5 minutes a couple of weeks ago. And that 86 percent of murdered whites are killed by another white.  Retard.
Click to expand...


I'm not Anglo like Paddock, Fields, or Roof, why do I have to take the heat for them if I'm Polish?

Yes, Anglos seem to be f*cked up people, no arguments from me there.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try to stop you from saying Egyptians, and Moors were Black, truth is there's no evidence these areas ever were Black Negroid dominant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to stop a man from telling the truth?
> 
> Look stupid ass, it's well known that whites have recreated world history in order to build this meme of white superiority.  The shit you have presented are lies, and that you need to reconcile within yourself. We have no responsibility to validate your lies or to support the white boy revised history of planet earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence supports that Mechta-Afalou a kind of Cro Magnon  inhabited North-Africa, before a Natufian farmer like population from the Near-East invaded, and then the Arabs had invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't now shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, tell us of a North-African Negroid before Mechta-Afalou, or after Mechta-Afalou?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.... Nada, zip, zilch, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nubians and Egyptians
Click to expand...


I thought Nubians were mostly J haplogroup like Arabs?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to stop a man from telling the truth?
> 
> Look stupid ass, it's well known that whites have recreated world history in order to build this meme of white superiority.  The shit you have presented are lies, and that you need to reconcile within yourself. We have no responsibility to validate your lies or to support the white boy revised history of planet earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence supports that Mechta-Afalou a kind of Cro Magnon  inhabited North-Africa, before a Natufian farmer like population from the Near-East invaded, and then the Arabs had invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't now shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, tell us of a North-African Negroid before Mechta-Afalou, or after Mechta-Afalou?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.... Nada, zip, zilch, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nubians and Egyptians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Nubians were mostly J haplogroup like Arabs?
Click to expand...


Apparently you thought wrong.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to stop a man from telling the truth?
> 
> Look stupid ass, it's well known that whites have recreated world history in order to build this meme of white superiority.  The shit you have presented are lies, and that you need to reconcile within yourself. We have no responsibility to validate your lies or to support the white boy revised history of planet earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence supports that Mechta-Afalou a kind of Cro Magnon  inhabited North-Africa, before a Natufian farmer like population from the Near-East invaded, and then the Arabs had invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't now shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, tell us of a North-African Negroid before Mechta-Afalou, or after Mechta-Afalou?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.... Nada, zip, zilch, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nubians and Egyptians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Nubians were mostly J haplogroup like Arabs?
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with your question? Do you know where Nubia was/is?


----------



## Flopper

IM2 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You may be correct because we do not know the crime rate for blacks or whites.  The FBI collects data on crimes reported, arrests, and convictions, not the actual crime rate.  There is no way to know what the actually crime rate is. so there is no way to know what the crime rate for blacks and whites are.  We often make the erroneous assumption that the arrest rate equals the crime rate.
> 
> We do know that if a black person and a white person each commit a crime, the black person is more likely to be arrested. This is due in part to the fact that black people are more heavily policed. Black people, more often than white people, live in very dense urban areas.  Dense urban areas are more heavily policed than suburban or rural areas. When people live in close proximity to one another, police can monitor more people more often. In more heavily policed areas, people committing crimes are caught more frequently.   This could help explain why, for example, black people and white people smoke marijuana at similar rates, yet black people are 3.7 times as likely to be arrested for marijuana possession.  The discrepancy could also be driven by overt racism, more frequent illegal searches of black people, or an increased willingness to let non-blacks off with a warning.*
> 
> 
> 
> There will always be unknowns and you can always keep blaming those unknowns for black problems. It's kind of like a certain person on this forum who keeps going back to ancient Egyptian times and even before then, to a time from which no evidence survived, to point out supposed black achievements. I prefer to live in reality while rationally analyzing evidence that does exist and that evidence points overwhelmingly in one direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't see problems as being problems of Blacks, Whites, Hispanics, or any race or ethnicity because these are social problems that all us must deal with because in one or another they effect us all.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand your position but when you are black and get blamed for violence and see innocent blacks being killed by people who believe this nonsense while they justify murders then you understand that it is of the utmost importance to shut that kind of belief up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I learned long ago that you can not change the mind of a racist.  This is something they learned as a child.  However, you can change their actions through laws, and what society considers acceptable behavior.  There's been huge changes for the better over the last 60 years but progress is slow because human beliefs are slow to change.  Each generation is less and less concerned with skin color, religious beliefs, and sexual preference.  My grand-kids have friends that are Black, White, Hispanic, Asian, Jewish, and Muslim.  When I was a kid, that was unthinkable.  The rule was birds of a feather stick together.  All my friends were white Christians, no Jews, no Blacks, no Hispanics, and no Asians.  With the increase in multiracial couples, I believe by the end of this century, skin color in this country will be no more than a physical characteristic.       *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to do the hard work of changing attitudes my friend and that's what you are seeing here. .
Click to expand...

*Absolutely.  

Hardcore racists are in the minority and the likelihood of changing their beliefs is pretty low.  However, plenty of people have racial biases and they can certainly be swayed.*


----------



## MaryL

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anecdotal story: A few years back, I  took a bus. In front of me sat a young black mother with a bright eyed little boy no older than 6. He was fixated on me.and he yells out : "Momma, is THAT a honkey?". I  was more embarrassed for her, I  smiled and pretended it never happened. We forgive and we don't forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's your equivalence to .3-400 years of whites creating laws and policies denying blacks of rights and opportunities which we are to totally forget according to whites like you.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just proof of why I don't want to live here when this country becomes non-White in the majority, all you non-Whites do is bicker about Whites, I don't think you're going to treat us well to say the very least, in fact you don't treat your own people well either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were no whites like you there would be no bickering. And spare me your moral bullshit when your asses just saw a white man shoot up over 500 people in less than 5 minutes a couple of weeks ago. And that 86 percent of murdered whites are killed by another white.  Retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> low IQ
Click to expand...

No, don't think so, we have Neil Degrasse  Tyson. But the level of melanin dosen't influence intellect. Smartest person I  ever met was woman, short , heavy and had a IQ that would blow most of us away, did calculus in her head for fun...scary smart. And black.  I still hold her in awe, reminds me of the movie "hidden figures".


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence supports that Mechta-Afalou a kind of Cro Magnon  inhabited North-Africa, before a Natufian farmer like population from the Near-East invaded, and then the Arabs had invaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't now shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, tell us of a North-African Negroid before Mechta-Afalou, or after Mechta-Afalou?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.... Nada, zip, zilch, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nubians and Egyptians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Nubians were mostly J haplogroup like Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you thought wrong.
Click to expand...


Well, well, this shows J is the dominant haplogroup in Nubians.

Y-DNA haplogroups in populations of Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia


----------



## MaryL

Coyote said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your position but when you are black and get blamed for violence and see innocent blacks being killed by people who believe this nonsense while they justify murders then you understand that it is of the utmost importance to shut that kind of belief up.
> 
> 
> 
> *I learned long ago that you can not change the mind of a racist.  This is something they learned as a child.  However, you can change their actions through laws, and what society considers acceptable behavior.  There's been huge changes for the better over the last 60 years but progress is slow because human beliefs are slow to change.  Each generation is less and less concerned with skin color, religious beliefs, and sexual preference.  My grand-kids have friends that are Black, White, Hispanic, Asian, Jewish, and Muslim.  When I was a kid, that was unthinkable.  The rule was birds of a feather stick together.  All my friends were white Christians, no Jews, no Blacks, no Hispanics, and no Asians.  With the increase in multiracial couples, I believe by the end of this century, skin color in this country will be no more than a physical characteristic.       *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ]
> Is racism learned or is innate part of our genetics? People are plastic. Sex changes, epiphanies, awakenings, brainwashing...um what IS racism, anyway? I hate spiders (arachnophobia), I loath heights (acrophobia) both of which are hard wired into our brain. Anyone here read Oliver Sacks? The Human mind is capable of many things. Perhaps racism is a genetic trait, something we are all capable of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop pretending that you aren't a racist  and asking stupid questions. Racism is learned not genetic. That's how you became one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. How is racism learned?  What classes do we take?  Where IS racism "taught"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to take classes to learn it.  Who you grew up with, who your peers are, your family views - all go into your views on "the other".
Click to expand...

I meant that rhetorically. Ok, I grew up in the early sixties. My playmates were mostly black. Styvie, Daryl, and their little minion brothers. Crumb snatchers. Jesus,  No sisters, why weren't there  more girls?, instead I was out there   playing rough and tumble football or army ( I was always the German) because I  was blonde and  knew some German words ( Scheisse), and lost...it was fun in a weird way.


----------



## MikeK

Vastator said:


> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...


Are we not seeing that now in the strategic preliminary invasion of Europe and Scandinavia by Islamists who seem to be initiating the Tenth Crusade?


----------



## francoHFW

MikeK said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...
> 
> 
> 
> Are we not seeing that now in the strategic preliminary invasion of Europe and Scandinavia by Islamists who seem to be initiating the Tenth Crusade?
Click to expand...

They're refugees from Syria who want to go home duh...


----------



## Flopper

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's perfectly fine for someone who's a person of color to respond to white supremacists any way they feel appropriate. They do not have to be solicitous of white supremacists or feign tolerance for that disgusting condition which should have disappeared long ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't expect you to not fight for your people, I expect you to run away because it's so bad here. for you among'st the Whitey's
> I also expect a true anti-Racist to be against racists of all sides, that most anti-Racists are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I run away? I live better than probably 80% of all whites. I dont have a problem with whitey trying to stop me. Its funny to me. I have a problem with Black people allowing the noise pollution you and your inbred kind produce cause them to stop their climb or give up.  Once they know what I and all successful Blacks know they wont be affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to stop you from saying Egyptians, and Moors were Black, truth is there's no evidence these areas ever were Black Negroid dominant.
Click to expand...

*The earliest Egyptians were most probably the Anu people.  These people came from Southern Africa in the Great Lakes region. They were certainly Black.  Other Africans cultures migrated north over the tens of thousands of years of Egyptian history.  Traders from Mesopotamia, the Greek Isles, other early cultures intermixed with the early African cultures producing lighter skin blacks.  Later Romans, Greeks and Europeans added to gene pool.  After tens of thousands of years, the Egyptians were neither black nor white but a mix race but they started out as black as did many peoples who descended from the early Africans.
The ancient Egyptians were Black
Prehistoric Egypt - Wikipedia *


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...
> 
> 
> 
> Are we not seeing that now in the strategic preliminary invasion of Europe and Scandinavia by Islamists who seem to be initiating the Tenth Crusade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're refugees from Syria who want to go home duh...
Click to expand...

The ones who want to come here are vetted for two or three years thanks to Obama and want to move here... Glad to be able to fill you in on a couple of facts, brainwashed functional moron racist LOL


----------



## IM2

*They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them. Because petty gripes, and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have, or ever will for the non-Negro.

"Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
*
This OP is an opinion that blacks had to be shown by whites how to live. It is not about the origins of  human species. And It's time we stopped pretending this was the objective of the OP and most of these posters.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> *They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them. Because petty gripes, and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have, or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> *
> This OP is an opinion that blacks had to be shown by whites how to live. It is not about the origins of  human species. And It's time we stopped pretending this was the objective of the OP and most of these posters.



The OP is a bunch of useless rubbish meant to incite race obsessed loons into a furious battle of wits ... Want to trade potato salad recipes instead ... 

.


----------



## Flopper

IM2 said:


> *They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them. Because petty gripes, and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have, or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> *
> This OP is an opinion that blacks had to be shown by whites how to live. It is not about the origins of  human species. And It's time we stopped pretending this was the objective of the OP and most of these posters.


*You call kidnapping and hundreds of years of enslavement a petty gripe?  

You seem to forget that the Egyptians were Africans.  The earliest Egyptians came from Southern Africa between 30,000 and 40,000 BC and were certainly black. Other black cultures migrated north from western and southern Africa ( Badarian culture about 5000 BC).Traders and farmers from Mesopotamian and the Sudan also settled in Egypt.  When the Egyptians were developing a written language, living a prosperous lifestyle, and building the great pyramids in 2500 BC, northern Europeans were living in huts and and caves. 

From as early as 50,000 BC, Africans were migrating North, Settling in the Sudan and crossing over the Nile Delta to what is now Palestine and Mesopotamia.  It's a myth that Africans never ventured out of Africa. *


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Flopper said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't expect you to not fight for your people, I expect you to run away because it's so bad here. for you among'st the Whitey's
> I also expect a true anti-Racist to be against racists of all sides, that most anti-Racists are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I run away? I live better than probably 80% of all whites. I dont have a problem with whitey trying to stop me. Its funny to me. I have a problem with Black people allowing the noise pollution you and your inbred kind produce cause them to stop their climb or give up.  Once they know what I and all successful Blacks know they wont be affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to stop you from saying Egyptians, and Moors were Black, truth is there's no evidence these areas ever were Black Negroid dominant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The earliest Egyptians were most probably the Anu people.  These people came from Southern Africa in the Great Lakes region. They were certainly Black.  Other Africans cultures migrated north over the tens of thousands of years of Egyptian history.  Traders from Mesopotamia, the Greek Isles, other early cultures intermixed with the early African cultures producing lighter skin blacks.  Later Romans, Greeks and Europeans added to gene pool.  After tens of thousands of years, the Egyptians were neither black nor white but a mix race but they started out as black as did many peoples who descended from the early Africans.
> The ancient Egyptians were Black
> Prehistoric Egypt - Wikipedia *
Click to expand...


Your last link has something interesting.

Nazlet Khater - Wikipedia

The similarities between NK2 and Upper Paleolithic European samples may indicate a close relationship between this Nile Valley specimen and European Upper Paleolithic modern human


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect you to not fight for your people, I expect you to run away because it's so bad here. for you among'st the Whitey's
> I also expect a true anti-Racist to be against racists of all sides, that most anti-Racists are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I run away? I live better than probably 80% of all whites. I dont have a problem with whitey trying to stop me. Its funny to me. I have a problem with Black people allowing the noise pollution you and your inbred kind produce cause them to stop their climb or give up.  Once they know what I and all successful Blacks know they wont be affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to stop you from saying Egyptians, and Moors were Black, truth is there's no evidence these areas ever were Black Negroid dominant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The earliest Egyptians were most probably the Anu people.  These people came from Southern Africa in the Great Lakes region. They were certainly Black.  Other Africans cultures migrated north over the tens of thousands of years of Egyptian history.  Traders from Mesopotamia, the Greek Isles, other early cultures intermixed with the early African cultures producing lighter skin blacks.  Later Romans, Greeks and Europeans added to gene pool.  After tens of thousands of years, the Egyptians were neither black nor white but a mix race but they started out as black as did many peoples who descended from the early Africans.
> The ancient Egyptians were Black
> Prehistoric Egypt - Wikipedia *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your last link has something interesting.
> 
> Nazlet Khater - Wikipedia
> 
> The similarities between NK2 and Upper Paleolithic European samples may indicate a close relationship between this Nile Valley specimen and European Upper Paleolithic modern human
Click to expand...

We've been down this road before. We can play DNA all we want as those are just labels. Someone needs to explain to me why the Greeks said on multiple occasions the Egyptians were Black and never said they were white?  Can you explain that?  Then after that please explain all the statues and paintings that show they were Black?


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your position but when you are black and get blamed for violence and see innocent blacks being killed by people who believe this nonsense while they justify murders then you understand that it is of the utmost importance to shut that kind of belief up.
> 
> 
> 
> *I learned long ago that you can not change the mind of a racist.  This is something they learned as a child.  However, you can change their actions through laws, and what society considers acceptable behavior.  There's been huge changes for the better over the last 60 years but progress is slow because human beliefs are slow to change.  Each generation is less and less concerned with skin color, religious beliefs, and sexual preference.  My grand-kids have friends that are Black, White, Hispanic, Asian, Jewish, and Muslim.  When I was a kid, that was unthinkable.  The rule was birds of a feather stick together.  All my friends were white Christians, no Jews, no Blacks, no Hispanics, and no Asians.  With the increase in multiracial couples, I believe by the end of this century, skin color in this country will be no more than a physical characteristic.       *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ]
> Is racism learned or is innate part of our genetics? People are plastic. Sex changes, epiphanies, awakenings, brainwashing...um what IS racism, anyway? I hate spiders (arachnophobia), I loath heights (acrophobia) both of which are hard wired into our brain. Anyone here read Oliver Sacks? The Human mind is capable of many things. Perhaps racism is a genetic trait, something we are all capable of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop pretending that you aren't a racist  and asking stupid questions. Racism is learned not genetic. That's how you became one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. How is racism learned?  What classes do we take?  Where IS racism "taught"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to take classes to learn it.  Who you grew up with, who your peers are, your family views - all go into your views on "the other".
Click to expand...

You left out the most basic, and obvious.  Which happen to be the most important.  Simple observation, and outcome.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Apparently they're close to Jebel Sahaba, the remains which are often cited as being Caucasoid's involved with a race war against Negroids.

Belgium to return 35,000 year-old skeleton of ‘Nazlet Khater man’ to Egypt

Leuven’s archaeologists are reported to have noted physical similarities amongst the skeleton of “Nazlet Khater man” and other prehistoric skeletons found in Egypt and Northern Sudan. Remains have also been discovered in Gabal Sahaba and Wadi Halfa, the deceased are believed to have lived and died around 12,000–11,000 BC and 9,000–6,000 BC, respectively.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect you to not fight for your people, I expect you to run away because it's so bad here. for you among'st the Whitey's
> I also expect a true anti-Racist to be against racists of all sides, that most anti-Racists are not.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I run away? I live better than probably 80% of all whites. I dont have a problem with whitey trying to stop me. Its funny to me. I have a problem with Black people allowing the noise pollution you and your inbred kind produce cause them to stop their climb or give up.  Once they know what I and all successful Blacks know they wont be affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to stop you from saying Egyptians, and Moors were Black, truth is there's no evidence these areas ever were Black Negroid dominant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The earliest Egyptians were most probably the Anu people.  These people came from Southern Africa in the Great Lakes region. They were certainly Black.  Other Africans cultures migrated north over the tens of thousands of years of Egyptian history.  Traders from Mesopotamia, the Greek Isles, other early cultures intermixed with the early African cultures producing lighter skin blacks.  Later Romans, Greeks and Europeans added to gene pool.  After tens of thousands of years, the Egyptians were neither black nor white but a mix race but they started out as black as did many peoples who descended from the early Africans.
> The ancient Egyptians were Black
> Prehistoric Egypt - Wikipedia *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your last link has something interesting.
> 
> Nazlet Khater - Wikipedia
> 
> The similarities between NK2 and Upper Paleolithic European samples may indicate a close relationship between this Nile Valley specimen and European Upper Paleolithic modern human
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been down this road before. We can play DNA all we want as those are just labels. Someone needs to explain to me why the Greeks said on multiple occasions the Egyptians were Black and never said they were white?  Can you explain that?  Then after that please explain all the statues and paintings that show they were Black?
Click to expand...


Didn't some parts of  Europe until pretty recently refer to even Ashkenazi Jews as Black like people, in fact I think some people in Russia still call people from the Caucasus mountains as Black like people, like the Chechens.

Well, it seems North Africa has long been Caucasoid leaning, but with some traces of Negroid.

Despite being morphologically mostly Caucasoid, the Mechta Afalou did have a wider nose, and more prognathism than Cro Magnons in Europe.

While, autosomal DNA doesn't detect much Negroid DNA in Egyptians, the fact that Y-Haplogroup E1b1b is present in Egypt, and is found in pure Africa Mota, does support mixing too.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

I've seen articles before describing Jews as Black in Europe.
Here's one.

Now between the 1600's did the Jews change colors?
or
did the Europeans exaggerate swarthiness?

The latter is far more likely.

How were the Jews regarded in 16th-century England?

’ The blackness of the Jews also caught the attention of a number of writers; when William Brereton jotted down his impressions of the Jews in the synagogue in Amsterdam in 1635 he noted that the Jewish ‘men are black ..


----------



## Vastator

Flopper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them. Because petty gripes, and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have, or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> *
> This OP is an opinion that blacks had to be shown by whites how to live. It is not about the origins of  human species. And It's time we stopped pretending this was the objective of the OP and most of these posters.
> 
> 
> 
> *You call kidnapping and hundreds of years of enslavement a petty gripe?
> 
> You seem to forget that the Egyptians were Africans.  The earliest Egyptians came from Southern Africa between 30,000 and 40,000 BC and were certainly black. Other black cultures migrated north from western and southern Africa ( Badarian culture about 5000 BC).Traders and farmers from Mesopotamian and the Sudan also settled in Egypt.  When the Egyptians were developing a written language, living a prosperous lifestyle, and building the great pyramids in 2500 BC, northern Europeans were living in huts and and caves.
> 
> From as early as 50,000 BC, Africans were migrating North, Settling in the Sudan and crossing over the Nile Delta to what is now Palestine and Mesopotamia.  It's a myth that Africans never ventured out of Africa. *
Click to expand...

Yes.  Using the misfortune of another,  one whom you likely couldn't even name...  As a crutch to "explain" your failures in the present,  show a lack of self determination. A "pity me" attitude that is worthy of no respect.  Men of character,  and worthy of respect; are men who fail,  or succeed based on their own merits. Not men who blame other for their failures. For if others are to blame for their failures,  others are also responsible for their success.  One cannot have it both ways...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

n Russian slang, Peoples of the Caucasus are called _black_, the fact that almost all of them are white or brown-skinned, this name calling comes from their darker features (hair, skin and eyes).

Racism in Russia - Wikipedia

Now are people from the Caucasus mountains Black too?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Flopper said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic, then it's okay for a person of White color to respond to Black supremacists any way they feel appropriate.
> 
> You just point fingers at Whitey,  and meanwhile think it's "Cool" when everybody else does it.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't expect you to not fight for your people, I expect you to run away because it's so bad here. for you among'st the Whitey's
> I also expect a true anti-Racist to be against racists of all sides, that most anti-Racists are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I run away? I live better than probably 80% of all whites. I dont have a problem with whitey trying to stop me. Its funny to me. I have a problem with Black people allowing the noise pollution you and your inbred kind produce cause them to stop their climb or give up.  Once they know what I and all successful Blacks know they wont be affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to stop you from saying Egyptians, and Moors were Black, truth is there's no evidence these areas ever were Black Negroid dominant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The earliest Egyptians were most probably the Anu people.  These people came from Southern Africa in the Great Lakes region. They were certainly Black.  Other Africans cultures migrated north over the tens of thousands of years of Egyptian history.  Traders from Mesopotamia, the Greek Isles, other early cultures intermixed with the early African cultures producing lighter skin blacks.  Later Romans, Greeks and Europeans added to gene pool.  After tens of thousands of years, the Egyptians were neither black nor white but a mix race but they started out as black as did many peoples who descended from the early Africans.
> The ancient Egyptians were Black
> Prehistoric Egypt - Wikipedia *
Click to expand...


Ancient Egyptians spoke an Afro-Asiatic language, now it would be pretty difficult to prove this language group was ever purely African.

Especially considering Mechts-Afalou.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Flopper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them. Because petty gripes, and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have, or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> *
> This OP is an opinion that blacks had to be shown by whites how to live. It is not about the origins of  human species. And It's time we stopped pretending this was the objective of the OP and most of these posters.
> 
> 
> 
> *You call kidnapping and hundreds of years of enslavement a petty gripe?
> *
Click to expand...


Clear gross exaggeration.

If African Americans had it so bad, why did their population grow so fast?

500,000 African American slaves bought since the 1600's became 40 million by the 2000's.

Dare to compare with some other European countries?

Ireland had over 1 million in the 1600''s, now Ireland has over 4.6 million in the 2000's.

Poland had over 4.5 million Poles in the 1600's, now there's 38 million in Poland by the 2000's.

England, and Wales had over 4.4 million in the 1600's, now there's  over 53 million in England, and Wales by the 2000's.


----------



## francoHFW

If you think Africans are inferior you are a racist, got it? Africa it's very hot. how were the Se Asians doing before air conditioning? Jungle is tough believe it... Idiot racists LOL


----------



## Flopper

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop whining. You and the OP and a few others come her talking shit about Black people and now youre crying no fair over the outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect you to not fight for your people, I expect you to run away because it's so bad here. for you among'st the Whitey's
> I also expect a true anti-Racist to be against racists of all sides, that most anti-Racists are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I run away? I live better than probably 80% of all whites. I dont have a problem with whitey trying to stop me. Its funny to me. I have a problem with Black people allowing the noise pollution you and your inbred kind produce cause them to stop their climb or give up.  Once they know what I and all successful Blacks know they wont be affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to stop you from saying Egyptians, and Moors were Black, truth is there's no evidence these areas ever were Black Negroid dominant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The earliest Egyptians were most probably the Anu people.  These people came from Southern Africa in the Great Lakes region. They were certainly Black.  Other Africans cultures migrated north over the tens of thousands of years of Egyptian history.  Traders from Mesopotamia, the Greek Isles, other early cultures intermixed with the early African cultures producing lighter skin blacks.  Later Romans, Greeks and Europeans added to gene pool.  After tens of thousands of years, the Egyptians were neither black nor white but a mix race but they started out as black as did many peoples who descended from the early Africans.
> The ancient Egyptians were Black
> Prehistoric Egypt - Wikipedia *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your last link has something interesting.
> 
> Nazlet Khater - Wikipedia
> 
> The similarities between NK2 and Upper Paleolithic European samples may indicate a close relationship between this Nile Valley specimen and European Upper Paleolithic modern human
Click to expand...

*When we think all the pieces of the puzzle are fitting together...*


----------



## Flopper

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them. Because petty gripes, and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have, or ever will for the non-Negro.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> *
> This OP is an opinion that blacks had to be shown by whites how to live. It is not about the origins of  human species. And It's time we stopped pretending this was the objective of the OP and most of these posters.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/if-negros-had-been-left-to-their-own-devices.630993/page-57
> *You call kidnapping and hundreds of years of enslavement a petty gripe?  *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clear gross exaggeration.
> 
> If African Americans had it so bad, why did their population grow so fast?
> 
> 500,000 African American slaves bought since the 1600's became 40 million by the 2000's.
> 
> Dare to compare with some other European countries?
> 
> Ireland had over 1 million in the 1600''s, now Ireland has over 4.6 million in the 2000's.
> 
> Poland had over 4.5 million Poles in the 1600's, now there's 38 million in Poland by the 2000's.
> 
> England, and Wales had over 4.4 million in the 1600's, now there's  over 53 million in England, and Wales by the 2000's.
Click to expand...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/if-negros-had-been-left-to-their-own-devices.630993/page-57
.
* That's not an equivalent comparison.

A real comparison would be to compare the number of slaves in the population at a given point in time, say 1860 which is estimated to be 3,950,000 compared to the number of blacks in population today, 38.9 million.  

In 2010 the black population was 38.9 million which happens to be 13% of the total population.  The percent of blacks in the population in 2010 is no greater than the percent of slaves in the population in 1860 which was also 13%.  In other words, blacks are the same percent of the population today as the slaves were in 1860.

In 1750, blacks made 20% of the population compared to 13% today. 

Blacks have not grown any faster than the general population.
https://www.census.gov/prod/cen2010/briefs/c2010br-06.pdf
American Civil War Census Data*
Statistics on Slavery


----------



## Meathead

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I've seen articles before describing Jews as Black in Europe.
> Here's one.
> 
> Now between the 1600's did the Jews change colors?
> or
> did the Europeans exaggerate swarthiness?
> 
> The latter is far more likely.
> 
> How were the Jews regarded in 16th-century England?
> 
> ’ The blackness of the Jews also caught the attention of a number of writers; when William Brereton jotted down his impressions of the Jews in the synagogue in Amsterdam in 1635 he noted that the Jewish ‘men are black ..


As a native speaker of Greek, the term "melanchrinos" is used to denote a person of dark skin. Even Greeks use the term to describe each other, as they like most people come in various degree of skin tone. Of course the peoples of Egypt were of darker skin, but in Asclip's world it is used to label those same people as jungle bunnies.

It's an exceedingly silly argument so you have to  be slavishly devoted to Afrocentrism to buy it. It's s bit like the Zimmerman-raping-Martin crowd.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Flopper said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them. Because petty gripes, and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have, or ever will for the non-Negro.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> *
> This OP is an opinion that blacks had to be shown by whites how to live. It is not about the origins of  human species. And It's time we stopped pretending this was the objective of the OP and most of these posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You call kidnapping and hundreds of years of enslavement a petty gripe?  *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clear gross exaggeration.
> 
> If African Americans had it so bad, why did their population grow so fast?
> 
> 500,000 African American slaves bought since the 1600's became 40 million by the 2000's.
> 
> Dare to compare with some other European countries?
> 
> Ireland had over 1 million in the 1600''s, now Ireland has over 4.6 million in the 2000's.
> 
> Poland had over 4.5 million Poles in the 1600's, now there's 38 million in Poland by the 2000's.
> 
> England, and Wales had over 4.4 million in the 1600's, now there's  over 53 million in England, and Wales by the 2000's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> * That's not an equivalent comparison.
> 
> A real comparison would be to compare the number of slaves in the population at a given point in time, say 1860 which is estimated to be 3,950,000 compared to the number of blacks in population today, 38.9 million.
> 
> In 2010 the black population was 38.9 million which happens to be 13% of the total population.  The percent of blacks in the population in 2010 is no greater than the percent of slaves in the population in 1860 which was also 13%.  In other words, blacks are the same percent of the population today as the slaves were in 1860.
> 
> In 1750, blacks made 20% of the population compared to 13% today.
> 
> Blacks have not grown any faster than the general population.
> https://www.census.gov/prod/cen2010/briefs/c2010br-06.pdf
> American Civil War Census Data*
> Statistics on Slavery
Click to expand...


Yes it is, because 500,000 - 600,000 Black slaves were bought to the U.S.A, and that population in 200  - 300 years ballooned up to nearly 4 million.

That's a faster growing population than anywhere in Europe at the same time.

If African Americans were so severely abused, wouldn't they have trouble growing?


----------



## Coyote

Vastator said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We" as in america, but you know that.  Your society was founded on this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> And it is the envy of the world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once they feel the deep hatred many Americans have for them doing just that, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We" as in america, but you know that.  Your society was founded on this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is the envy of the world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very much looking forward to your statistics on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...
Click to expand...

And that has nothing to do with race.


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is the envy of the world...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once they feel the deep hatred many Americans have for them doing just that, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is the envy of the world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very much looking forward to your statistics on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that has nothing to do with race.
Click to expand...

You would like to believe that.  However the evidence is stacked against you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is the envy of the world...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once they feel the deep hatred many Americans have for them doing just that, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is the envy of the world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very much looking forward to your statistics on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that has nothing to do with race.
Click to expand...


What stopped Ethiopia from becoming the next Germany, or Japan?

Ethiopia has a pretty big population size, and could use that to become a powerhouse.

Since Ethiopia wasn't colonized, then why is it poor, and illiterate by African standards?

Sure, Ethiopia had some wars, and invasions, but so did Germany, and Japan.

So, why isn't Ethiopia the next Germany, or Japan?


----------



## Coyote

Vastator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once they feel the deep hatred many Americans have for them doing just that, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very much looking forward to your statistics on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that has nothing to do with race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would like to believe that.  However the evidence is stacked against you.
Click to expand...

No...you have no evidence because you have no way of separating all the other factors out.  And you have this funny idea that all peoples with abundant melanin are the same.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> 
> 
> Once they feel the deep hatred many Americans have for them doing just that, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very much looking forward to your statistics on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that has nothing to do with race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would like to believe that.  However the evidence is stacked against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...you have no evidence because you have no way of separating all the other factors out.  And you have this funny idea that all peoples with abundant melanin are the same.
Click to expand...


Apparently South Africa one of the richest, longest colonized,  most White and wealthiest African  nation, has a good deal of immigration too.

The Blacks there have been attacking the immigrants.

But, I guess that's "Cool" to the EU butt pirates, they only think Europeans should be anti-Racist like Poland, Hungary, and Czech Republic, or else face  economically crippling sanctions.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once they feel the deep hatred many Americans have for them doing just that, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the rest of the world views america as the greatest threat to world peace.  America is the "envy of the world" internally as is North Korea, same shtick of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very much looking forward to your statistics on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that has nothing to do with race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What stopped Ethiopia from becoming the next Germany, or Japan?
> 
> Ethiopia has a pretty big population size, and could use that to become a powerhouse.
> 
> Since Ethiopia wasn't colonized, then why is it poor, and illiterate by African standards?
> 
> Sure, Ethiopia had some wars, and invasions, but so did Germany, and Japan.
> 
> So, why isn't Ethiopia the next Germany, or Japan?
Click to expand...



Why isn't Switzerland?  Poland? Brazil? The Balkins? 

It takes more then population size.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once they feel the deep hatred many Americans have for them doing just that, probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very much looking forward to your statistics on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that has nothing to do with race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would like to believe that.  However the evidence is stacked against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...you have no evidence because you have no way of separating all the other factors out.  And you have this funny idea that all peoples with abundant melanin are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently South Africa one of the richest, longest colonized,  most White and wealthiest African  nation, has a good deal of immigration too.
> 
> The Blacks there have been attacking the immigrants.
> 
> But, I guess that's "Cool" to the EU butt pirates, they only think Europeans should be anti-Racist like Poland, Hungary, and Czech Republic, or else face  economically crippling sanctions.
Click to expand...

People everywhere attack immigrants...guess you hadn't noticed huh?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> 
> 
> Once they feel the deep hatred many Americans have for them doing just that, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the "rest" include those who risk death for themselves,  and their children to get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very much looking forward to your statistics on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that has nothing to do with race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What stopped Ethiopia from becoming the next Germany, or Japan?
> 
> Ethiopia has a pretty big population size, and could use that to become a powerhouse.
> 
> Since Ethiopia wasn't colonized, then why is it poor, and illiterate by African standards?
> 
> Sure, Ethiopia had some wars, and invasions, but so did Germany, and Japan.
> 
> So, why isn't Ethiopia the next Germany, or Japan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't Switzerland?  Poland? Brazil? The Balkins?
> 
> It takes more then population size.
Click to expand...


Switzerland's a pretty advanced nation, and Poland's catching up.

Poland had a per capita income GDP about half of Mexico, or Turkey in 1990 near the fall of the Berlin Wall, now Poland's close to a 1/3rd higher in per capita income GDP than Mexico, or Tiurkey.

Of course there's the major difference, that Poland experienced their capital city destroyed, and ethnic cleansed by Nazi Germany in WW2.
Then experienced economically stagnating Communism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...
> 
> 
> 
> And that has nothing to do with race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would like to believe that.  However the evidence is stacked against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...you have no evidence because you have no way of separating all the other factors out.  And you have this funny idea that all peoples with abundant melanin are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently South Africa one of the richest, longest colonized,  most White and wealthiest African  nation, has a good deal of immigration too.
> 
> The Blacks there have been attacking the immigrants.
> 
> But, I guess that's "Cool" to the EU butt pirates, they only think Europeans should be anti-Racist like Poland, Hungary, and Czech Republic, or else face  economically crippling sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People everywhere attack immigrants...guess you hadn't noticed huh?
Click to expand...


Well, the EU butt-pirates certainly aren't threatening sanctions on non-White countries who refuse Islamic refugees, no that's more for their own EU members like Poland, Hungary, and Czech Republic.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that has nothing to do with race.
> 
> 
> 
> You would like to believe that.  However the evidence is stacked against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...you have no evidence because you have no way of separating all the other factors out.  And you have this funny idea that all peoples with abundant melanin are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently South Africa one of the richest, longest colonized,  most White and wealthiest African  nation, has a good deal of immigration too.
> 
> The Blacks there have been attacking the immigrants.
> 
> But, I guess that's "Cool" to the EU butt pirates, they only think Europeans should be anti-Racist like Poland, Hungary, and Czech Republic, or else face  economically crippling sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People everywhere attack immigrants...guess you hadn't noticed huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the EU butt-pirates certainly aren't threatening sanctions on non-White countries who refuse Islamic refugees, no that's more for their own EU members like Poland, Hungary, and Czech Republic.
Click to expand...

Are those other countries members of the EU?


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once they feel the deep hatred many Americans have for them doing just that, probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very much looking forward to your statistics on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that has nothing to do with race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What stopped Ethiopia from becoming the next Germany, or Japan?
> 
> Ethiopia has a pretty big population size, and could use that to become a powerhouse.
> 
> Since Ethiopia wasn't colonized, then why is it poor, and illiterate by African standards?
> 
> Sure, Ethiopia had some wars, and invasions, but so did Germany, and Japan.
> 
> So, why isn't Ethiopia the next Germany, or Japan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't Switzerland?  Poland? Brazil? The Balkins?
> 
> It takes more then population size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Switzerland's a pretty advanced nation, and Poland's catching up.
> 
> Poland had a per capita income GDP about half of Mexico, or Turkey in 1990 near the fall of the Berlin Wall, now Poland's close to a 1/3rd higher in per capita income GDP than Mexico, or Tiurkey.
> 
> Of course there's the major difference, that Poland experienced their capital city destroyed, and ethnic cleansed by Nazi Germany in WW2.
> Then experienced economically stagnating Communism.
Click to expand...

Ethiopia has had its own set of conflicts as well.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...
> 
> 
> 
> And that has nothing to do with race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would like to believe that.  However the evidence is stacked against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...you have no evidence because you have no way of separating all the other factors out.  And you have this funny idea that all peoples with abundant melanin are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently South Africa one of the richest, longest colonized,  most White and wealthiest African  nation, has a good deal of immigration too.
> 
> The Blacks there have been attacking the immigrants.
> 
> But, I guess that's "Cool" to the EU butt pirates, they only think Europeans should be anti-Racist like Poland, Hungary, and Czech Republic, or else face  economically crippling sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People everywhere attack immigrants...guess you hadn't noticed huh?
Click to expand...


Yeah, well not everywhere has mini Pogroms against immigrants.

South Africa Anti-Immigrant Protests Turn Violent


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...
> 
> 
> 
> And that has nothing to do with race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What stopped Ethiopia from becoming the next Germany, or Japan?
> 
> Ethiopia has a pretty big population size, and could use that to become a powerhouse.
> 
> Since Ethiopia wasn't colonized, then why is it poor, and illiterate by African standards?
> 
> Sure, Ethiopia had some wars, and invasions, but so did Germany, and Japan.
> 
> So, why isn't Ethiopia the next Germany, or Japan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't Switzerland?  Poland? Brazil? The Balkins?
> 
> It takes more then population size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Switzerland's a pretty advanced nation, and Poland's catching up.
> 
> Poland had a per capita income GDP about half of Mexico, or Turkey in 1990 near the fall of the Berlin Wall, now Poland's close to a 1/3rd higher in per capita income GDP than Mexico, or Tiurkey.
> 
> Of course there's the major difference, that Poland experienced their capital city destroyed, and ethnic cleansed by Nazi Germany in WW2.
> Then experienced economically stagnating Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ethiopia has had its own set of conflicts as well.
Click to expand...


When did Ethiopia's capital city look like this?


----------



## Meathead

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would like to believe that.  However the evidence is stacked against you.
> 
> 
> 
> No...you have no evidence because you have no way of separating all the other factors out.  And you have this funny idea that all peoples with abundant melanin are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently South Africa one of the richest, longest colonized,  most White and wealthiest African  nation, has a good deal of immigration too.
> 
> The Blacks there have been attacking the immigrants.
> 
> But, I guess that's "Cool" to the EU butt pirates, they only think Europeans should be anti-Racist like Poland, Hungary, and Czech Republic, or else face  economically crippling sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People everywhere attack immigrants...guess you hadn't noticed huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the EU butt-pirates certainly aren't threatening sanctions on non-White countries who refuse Islamic refugees, no that's more for their own EU members like Poland, Hungary, and Czech Republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are those other countries members of the EU?
Click to expand...

Good God yes! Pretty clueless, ain't you?


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that has nothing to do with race.
> 
> 
> 
> You would like to believe that.  However the evidence is stacked against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...you have no evidence because you have no way of separating all the other factors out.  And you have this funny idea that all peoples with abundant melanin are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently South Africa one of the richest, longest colonized,  most White and wealthiest African  nation, has a good deal of immigration too.
> 
> The Blacks there have been attacking the immigrants.
> 
> But, I guess that's "Cool" to the EU butt pirates, they only think Europeans should be anti-Racist like Poland, Hungary, and Czech Republic, or else face  economically crippling sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People everywhere attack immigrants...guess you hadn't noticed huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well not everywhere has mini Pogroms against immigrants.
> 
> South Africa Anti-Immigrant Protests Turn Violent
Click to expand...


1991 Anti-Tamil violence of Karnataka - Wikipedia
Anti-Mexican sentiment - Wikipedia
The Anti-Immigrant Parties are Racist, Xenophobic and Intolerant and Could Undermine the European Union
European Union
Syrian Refugees in Germany Grapple With Anti-Immigrant Attacks


----------



## Coyote

Meathead said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...you have no evidence because you have no way of separating all the other factors out.  And you have this funny idea that all peoples with abundant melanin are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently South Africa one of the richest, longest colonized,  most White and wealthiest African  nation, has a good deal of immigration too.
> 
> The Blacks there have been attacking the immigrants.
> 
> But, I guess that's "Cool" to the EU butt pirates, they only think Europeans should be anti-Racist like Poland, Hungary, and Czech Republic, or else face  economically crippling sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People everywhere attack immigrants...guess you hadn't noticed huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the EU butt-pirates certainly aren't threatening *sanctions on non-White countries who refuse Islamic refugees*, no that's more for their own EU members like Poland, Hungary, and Czech Republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are those other countries members of the EU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good God yes! Pretty clueless, ain't you?
Click to expand...

You don't read very well do you?


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that has nothing to do with race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What stopped Ethiopia from becoming the next Germany, or Japan?
> 
> Ethiopia has a pretty big population size, and could use that to become a powerhouse.
> 
> Since Ethiopia wasn't colonized, then why is it poor, and illiterate by African standards?
> 
> Sure, Ethiopia had some wars, and invasions, but so did Germany, and Japan.
> 
> So, why isn't Ethiopia the next Germany, or Japan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't Switzerland?  Poland? Brazil? The Balkins?
> 
> It takes more then population size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Switzerland's a pretty advanced nation, and Poland's catching up.
> 
> Poland had a per capita income GDP about half of Mexico, or Turkey in 1990 near the fall of the Berlin Wall, now Poland's close to a 1/3rd higher in per capita income GDP than Mexico, or Tiurkey.
> 
> Of course there's the major difference, that Poland experienced their capital city destroyed, and ethnic cleansed by Nazi Germany in WW2.
> Then experienced economically stagnating Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ethiopia has had its own set of conflicts as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did Ethiopia's capital city look like this?
Click to expand...

Did Ethiopia benefit from the Marshall plan?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen articles before describing Jews as Black in Europe.
> Here's one.
> 
> Now between the 1600's did the Jews change colors?
> or
> did the Europeans exaggerate swarthiness?
> 
> The latter is far more likely.
> 
> How were the Jews regarded in 16th-century England?
> 
> ’ The blackness of the Jews also caught the attention of a number of writers; when William Brereton jotted down his impressions of the Jews in the synagogue in Amsterdam in 1635 he noted that the Jewish ‘men are black ..
> 
> 
> 
> As a native speaker of Greek, the term "melanchrinos" is used to denote a person of dark skin. Even Greeks use the term to describe each other, as they like most people come in various degree of skin tone. Of course the peoples of Egypt were of darker skin, but in Asclip's world it is used to label those same people as jungle bunnies.
> 
> It's an exceedingly silly argument so you have to  be slavishly devoted to Afrocentrism to buy it. It's s bit like the Zimmerman-raping-Martin crowd.
Click to expand...

Its amusing to see the mental gymnastics whites go through trying to change what was said. 

So if youre a native speaker what would be brown skinned and what would be white skinned?  After you tell us that then you should explain why two other things. Why would he us the term for Black instead of brown or white skinned and for heavens sake why would he say they had wooly hair?  And again.....whats with those pesky drawings of Black people? I am interested in seeing your reply.


----------



## Flopper

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them. Because petty gripes, and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have, or ever will for the non-Negro.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> *
> This OP is an opinion that blacks had to be shown by whites how to live. It is not about the origins of  human species. And It's time we stopped pretending this was the objective of the OP and most of these posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You call kidnapping and hundreds of years of enslavement a petty gripe?  *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clear gross exaggeration.
> 
> If African Americans had it so bad, why did their population grow so fast?
> 
> 500,000 African American slaves bought since the 1600's became 40 million by the 2000's.
> 
> Dare to compare with some other European countries?
> 
> Ireland had over 1 million in the 1600''s, now Ireland has over 4.6 million in the 2000's.
> 
> Poland had over 4.5 million Poles in the 1600's, now there's 38 million in Poland by the 2000's.
> 
> England, and Wales had over 4.4 million in the 1600's, now there's  over 53 million in England, and Wales by the 2000's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> * That's not an equivalent comparison.
> 
> A real comparison would be to compare the number of slaves in the population at a given point in time, say 1860 which is estimated to be 3,950,000 compared to the number of blacks in population today, 38.9 million.
> 
> In 2010 the black population was 38.9 million which happens to be 13% of the total population.  The percent of blacks in the population in 2010 is no greater than the percent of slaves in the population in 1860 which was also 13%.  In other words, blacks are the same percent of the population today as the slaves were in 1860.
> 
> In 1750, blacks made 20% of the population compared to 13% today.
> 
> Blacks have not grown any faster than the general population.
> https://www.census.gov/prod/cen2010/briefs/c2010br-06.pdf
> American Civil War Census Data*
> Statistics on Slavery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is, because 500,000 - 600,000 Black slaves were bought to the U.S.A, and that population in 200  - 300 years ballooned up to nearly 4 million.
> 
> That's a faster growing population than anywhere in Europe at the same time.
> 
> If African Americans were so severely abused, wouldn't they have trouble growing?
Click to expand...

*It's not 200 to 300 years.  It's 400 years between 1600 and 2000.  You are also ignoring low immigration rates in Europe compared to New World immigration and the lower birthrates in 19th and 20th century in Europe.  A far better comparison of black population growth in American is a comparison between total population growth and black population growth.  The black percentage of the total population has been stable for at least 150 years in the US.  *


----------



## Flopper

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen articles before describing Jews as Black in Europe.
> Here's one.
> 
> Now between the 1600's did the Jews change colors?
> or
> did the Europeans exaggerate swarthiness?
> 
> The latter is far more likely.
> 
> How were the Jews regarded in 16th-century England?
> 
> ’ The blackness of the Jews also caught the attention of a number of writers; when William Brereton jotted down his impressions of the Jews in the synagogue in Amsterdam in 1635 he noted that the Jewish ‘men are black ..
> 
> 
> 
> As a native speaker of Greek, the term "melanchrinos" is used to denote a person of dark skin. Even Greeks use the term to describe each other, as they like most people come in various degree of skin tone. Of course the peoples of Egypt were of darker skin, but in Asclip's world it is used to label those same people as jungle bunnies.
> 
> It's an exceedingly silly argument so you have to  be slavishly devoted to Afrocentrism to buy it. It's s bit like the Zimmerman-raping-Martin crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amusing to see the mental gymnastics whites go through trying to change what was said.
> 
> So if youre a native speaker what would be brown skinned and what would be white skinned?  After you tell us that then you should explain why two other things. Why would he us the term for Black instead of brown or white skinned and for heavens sake why would he say they had wooly hair?  And again.....whats with those pesky drawings of Black people? I am interested in seeing your reply.
Click to expand...

*The first humans to exit Africa were black or brown skinned.  Pigmentation varies due to a number factors, genetics, Vitamin D, sun exposure, and mating preference. *


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What stopped Ethiopia from becoming the next Germany, or Japan?
> 
> Ethiopia has a pretty big population size, and could use that to become a powerhouse.
> 
> Since Ethiopia wasn't colonized, then why is it poor, and illiterate by African standards?
> 
> Sure, Ethiopia had some wars, and invasions, but so did Germany, and Japan.
> 
> So, why isn't Ethiopia the next Germany, or Japan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't Switzerland?  Poland? Brazil? The Balkins?
> 
> It takes more then population size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Switzerland's a pretty advanced nation, and Poland's catching up.
> 
> Poland had a per capita income GDP about half of Mexico, or Turkey in 1990 near the fall of the Berlin Wall, now Poland's close to a 1/3rd higher in per capita income GDP than Mexico, or Tiurkey.
> 
> Of course there's the major difference, that Poland experienced their capital city destroyed, and ethnic cleansed by Nazi Germany in WW2.
> Then experienced economically stagnating Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ethiopia has had its own set of conflicts as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did Ethiopia's capital city look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Ethiopia benefit from the Marshall plan?
Click to expand...


Did Poland benefit from the Marshall plan?


----------



## Vandalshandle

Vastator said:


> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon



So many racists to put on "ignore". So little time....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Flopper said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation, for all that the civilized world has done for them. Because petty gripes, and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have, or ever will for the non-Negro.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon
> *
> This OP is an opinion that blacks had to be shown by whites how to live. It is not about the origins of  human species. And It's time we stopped pretending this was the objective of the OP and most of these posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You call kidnapping and hundreds of years of enslavement a petty gripe?  *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clear gross exaggeration.
> 
> If African Americans had it so bad, why did their population grow so fast?
> 
> 500,000 African American slaves bought since the 1600's became 40 million by the 2000's.
> 
> Dare to compare with some other European countries?
> 
> Ireland had over 1 million in the 1600''s, now Ireland has over 4.6 million in the 2000's.
> 
> Poland had over 4.5 million Poles in the 1600's, now there's 38 million in Poland by the 2000's.
> 
> England, and Wales had over 4.4 million in the 1600's, now there's  over 53 million in England, and Wales by the 2000's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> * That's not an equivalent comparison.
> 
> A real comparison would be to compare the number of slaves in the population at a given point in time, say 1860 which is estimated to be 3,950,000 compared to the number of blacks in population today, 38.9 million.
> 
> In 2010 the black population was 38.9 million which happens to be 13% of the total population.  The percent of blacks in the population in 2010 is no greater than the percent of slaves in the population in 1860 which was also 13%.  In other words, blacks are the same percent of the population today as the slaves were in 1860.
> 
> In 1750, blacks made 20% of the population compared to 13% today.
> 
> Blacks have not grown any faster than the general population.
> https://www.census.gov/prod/cen2010/briefs/c2010br-06.pdf
> American Civil War Census Data*
> Statistics on Slavery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is, because 500,000 - 600,000 Black slaves were bought to the U.S.A, and that population in 200  - 300 years ballooned up to nearly 4 million.
> 
> That's a faster growing population than anywhere in Europe at the same time.
> 
> If African Americans were so severely abused, wouldn't they have trouble growing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's not 200 to 300 years.  It's 400 years between 1600 and 2000.  You are also ignoring low immigration rates in Europe compared to New World immigration and the lower birthrates in 19th and 20th century in Europe.  A far better comparison of black population growth in American is a comparison between total population growth and black population growth.  The black percentage of the total population has been stable for at least 150 years in the US.  *
Click to expand...


Uh, because of immigration of Whites to the U.S, there's not a fair comparison to compare Blacks to Whites in the U.S.A.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't Switzerland?  Poland? Brazil? The Balkins?
> 
> It takes more then population size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switzerland's a pretty advanced nation, and Poland's catching up.
> 
> Poland had a per capita income GDP about half of Mexico, or Turkey in 1990 near the fall of the Berlin Wall, now Poland's close to a 1/3rd higher in per capita income GDP than Mexico, or Tiurkey.
> 
> Of course there's the major difference, that Poland experienced their capital city destroyed, and ethnic cleansed by Nazi Germany in WW2.
> Then experienced economically stagnating Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ethiopia has had its own set of conflicts as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did Ethiopia's capital city look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Ethiopia benefit from the Marshall plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Poland benefit from the Marshall plan?
Click to expand...

You were making comparisons to Germany and Japan. Not Poland.


----------



## MikeK

francoHFW said:


> They're refugees from Syria who want to go home duh...


What is stopping them?  

More than 85% of them are military-age males.  Where are their wives and children, their sisters and mothers?  Why did they abandon them and run rather than stand and fight?  These are not asylum-seeking refugees.  They are economic opportunists and/or ISIS-coached radicals who are the terrorists of tomorrow.

So unless you're on their side -- wake up!  These are not "refugees."  They represent a serious threat.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll allow you the privilege of doing your own research,  but...  I'll leave you with this.  The US isn't the only white founded nation that millions from around the world desire entry into...
> 
> 
> 
> And that has nothing to do with race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What stopped Ethiopia from becoming the next Germany, or Japan?
> 
> Ethiopia has a pretty big population size, and could use that to become a powerhouse.
> 
> Since Ethiopia wasn't colonized, then why is it poor, and illiterate by African standards?
> 
> Sure, Ethiopia had some wars, and invasions, but so did Germany, and Japan.
> 
> So, why isn't Ethiopia the next Germany, or Japan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't Switzerland?  Poland? Brazil? The Balkins?
> 
> It takes more then population size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Switzerland's a pretty advanced nation, and Poland's catching up.
> 
> Poland had a per capita income GDP about half of Mexico, or Turkey in 1990 near the fall of the Berlin Wall, now Poland's close to a 1/3rd higher in per capita income GDP than Mexico, or Tiurkey.
> 
> Of course there's the major difference, that Poland experienced their capital city destroyed, and ethnic cleansed by Nazi Germany in WW2.
> Then experienced economically stagnating Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ethiopia has had its own set of conflicts as well.
Click to expand...



Poland's much richer than Ethiopia.....

Poland's per capita income GDP here is listed as roughly $ 21,000, as opposed to Ethiopia as just over $1,000.

GDP - per capita (PPP) - Country Comparison

Poland's nearly 20X more productive in generating GDP  per person than Ethiopia.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Switzerland's a pretty advanced nation, and Poland's catching up.
> 
> Poland had a per capita income GDP about half of Mexico, or Turkey in 1990 near the fall of the Berlin Wall, now Poland's close to a 1/3rd higher in per capita income GDP than Mexico, or Tiurkey.
> 
> Of course there's the major difference, that Poland experienced their capital city destroyed, and ethnic cleansed by Nazi Germany in WW2.
> Then experienced economically stagnating Communism.
> 
> 
> 
> Ethiopia has had its own set of conflicts as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did Ethiopia's capital city look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Ethiopia benefit from the Marshall plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Poland benefit from the Marshall plan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were making comparisons to Germany and Japan. Not Poland.
Click to expand...


Well, you bought up Poland, and Poland's far closer to Germany, and Japan than Ethiopia is.


----------



## BlackSand

francoHFW said:


> If you think Africans are inferior you are a racist, got it? Africa it's very hot. how were the Se Asians doing before air conditioning? Jungle is tough believe it... Idiot racists LOL



The sad part is that is two of the benefits the slave traders used as a selling point.
They often commented on how sturdy the black slave was ... And how tolerant they were to standing in the blistering heat of the cotton and cane fields.
It certainly wasn't their inferiority in that aspect that made them attractive to plantation owners ... It was their ability to produce under grueling conditions.

.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

francoHFW said:


> If you think Africans are inferior you are a racist, got it?



Everyone KNOWS  blacks are inferior.  

1. Black-americans come in last in all standardized tests. Asian-americans do fine on all the tests so it's not due to cultural bias in the tests.

2. Africa is by far the poorest and most backward continent on the planet. All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades so it's not due to racism.

3. No black has ever won a Science Nobel Prize unless you count one in 1979 for the semi-science of economics. They have won many nobels in non-brain fields like Peace and also in Literature so it is not due to racism.

4. Out of 1552 chess grandmasters in the world, only THREE are black.


----------



## francoHFW

ShootSpeeders said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think Africans are inferior you are a racist, got it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone KNOWS  blacks are inferior.
> 
> 1. Black-americans come in last in all standardized tests. Asian-americans do fine on all the tests so it's not due to cultural bias in the tests.
> 
> 2. Africa is by far the poorest and most backward continent on the planet. All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades so it's not due to racism.
> 
> 3. No black has ever won a Science Nobel Prize unless you count one in 1979 for the semi-science of economics. They have won many nobels in non-brain fields like Peace and also in Literature so it is not due to racism.
> 
> 4. Out of 1552 chess grandmasters in the world, only THREE are black.
Click to expand...

Environment, jungle living, they don't play chess... zzzzzzz. They are discriminated against more than any other minority by far get real.


----------



## Flopper

ShootSpeeders said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think Africans are inferior you are a racist, got it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone KNOWS  blacks are inferior.
> 
> 1. Black-americans come in last in all standardized tests. Asian-americans do fine on all the tests so it's not due to cultural bias in the tests.
> 
> 2. Africa is by far the poorest and most backward continent on the planet. All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades so it's not due to racism.
> 
> 3. No black has ever won a Science Nobel Prize unless you count one in 1979 for the semi-science of economics. They have won many nobels in non-brain fields like Peace and also in Literature so it is not due to racism.
> 
> 4. Out of 1552 chess grandmasters in the world, only THREE are black.
Click to expand...

*I assume you're speaking of intellectual inferiority. A 2005 study of IQ scores of blacks and whites revealed a 15 to 18 point difference which would tend to support your point.  However, it is not that simple.  Socioeconomic demographics such as education, has a significant impact on both IQ scores and intellectual accomplishments.  A study of young black children who were in head start had a 17% improvement in IQ scores vs those that didn't.  A number of studies lead to the conclusion that all other things being equal except the color of the skin, measured intelligence would not significantly differ between races.

Race and intelligence - Wikipedia *


----------



## bgrouse

frigidweirdo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand just fine that you're trying to whitewash negroes by posting statistics of countries with barely any negroes. El Salvador's black population is a fraction of a percentage of the country's total population. You may as well post a country with no blacks and point out that 0 blacks were responsible for crime there. WTF would that prove? You post countries in the Americas but leave out the most glaring one: USA (over 10%). It's obvious you have an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the top five countries for homicide in the world. I didn't whitewash anything at all. I simply went and took the top five countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful. So what's your point? That Latinos are violent, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you're the one trying to whitewash things by being incapable of understand simple statistics.
> 
> Yes, as I pointed out El Salvador has a black population which is 0.01% of the country, almost nothing, as I also pointed out, it has the worst murder rate per capita in the world. Do you disagree with either of these two statistics?
> 
> But seriously dude, if you can't grasp the point I'm making, can I suggest enrolling in school again? It's FUCKING SIMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1, 2, and 3 show that Mestizos are violent, too. 4 and 5 show blacks are violent when a majority, too. And even that's a bit of a guess since you're only posting intentional homicide. There's far more to violent crime (intentional homicide is generally a minority of the crime).
> 
> Analyzing the USA would let you control for the environment (same country) and compare blacks to whites to let you determine if blacks can become as nonviolent and smart as whites if placed in the same country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that black people lead the violent crime statistics. I was proving you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're missing the point of this discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How am I supposed to not post international homicides? Should I post interstellar homicide rates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're supposed to realize that other violent crimes, like robbery and assault, happen far more often and are thus a better indicator, though that isn't the biggest problem with your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, if you want to post other violent crime, go ahead. The issue here is that a murder is a murder in almost any country. Violent crime changes, statistics are almost impossible to understand in every country you're looking at, and to see how a comparative would be made.
> 
> For example the UK and the US probably have similar violent crime rates, yet the US's crime stats make it look LOWER.
> 
> Yes, analyzing the US would give you certain information. But you'd be cherry picking information to make a case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm picking a country so that the statistics have:
> 
> 1. Controls for the environment.
> 2. Actually has the races in substantial quantity.
> 3. Controls for variation in violent crime definition you were complaining about.
> 
> Picking El Salvador doesn't control for the environment, doesn't have the races, and you didn't even post meaningful violent crime statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your argument is that black people are more violent, and you ONLY stick with the US, you'll never prove that black people are more violent.
> 
> In fact there are plenty of black African countries with lower murder rates than the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am probably missing the point of your discussion. Seeing as you like to just throw in random maps of things for not reason.
Click to expand...

Been explained to you in another thread.





> As I've told you, violent crime statistics are massively unreliable, murder statistics are the most reliable.


You said they were difficult to compare from country to country, so one obvious solution would be to pick one *relevant* and *appropriate* country and look within it, comparing the whites and negroes. Can you get that through your head?





> No, you're picking the statistics you think will prove you right if you manage to stop all other statistics from being taken into account.
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't play your bullshit games.



I'm picking statistics that are actually usable, moron, instead of picking a country with barely any blacks or looking at homicides only, which is a relatively rare occurrence.


----------



## frigidweirdo

bgrouse said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the top five countries for homicide in the world. I didn't whitewash anything at all. I simply went and took the top five countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful. So what's your point? That Latinos are violent, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you're the one trying to whitewash things by being incapable of understand simple statistics.
> 
> Yes, as I pointed out El Salvador has a black population which is 0.01% of the country, almost nothing, as I also pointed out, it has the worst murder rate per capita in the world. Do you disagree with either of these two statistics?
> 
> But seriously dude, if you can't grasp the point I'm making, can I suggest enrolling in school again? It's FUCKING SIMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1, 2, and 3 show that Mestizos are violent, too. 4 and 5 show blacks are violent when a majority, too. And even that's a bit of a guess since you're only posting intentional homicide. There's far more to violent crime (intentional homicide is generally a minority of the crime).
> 
> Analyzing the USA would let you control for the environment (same country) and compare blacks to whites to let you determine if blacks can become as nonviolent and smart as whites if placed in the same country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that black people lead the violent crime statistics. I was proving you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're missing the point of this discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How am I supposed to not post international homicides? Should I post interstellar homicide rates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're supposed to realize that other violent crimes, like robbery and assault, happen far more often and are thus a better indicator, though that isn't the biggest problem with your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, if you want to post other violent crime, go ahead. The issue here is that a murder is a murder in almost any country. Violent crime changes, statistics are almost impossible to understand in every country you're looking at, and to see how a comparative would be made.
> 
> For example the UK and the US probably have similar violent crime rates, yet the US's crime stats make it look LOWER.
> 
> Yes, analyzing the US would give you certain information. But you'd be cherry picking information to make a case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm picking a country so that the statistics have:
> 
> 1. Controls for the environment.
> 2. Actually has the races in substantial quantity.
> 3. Controls for variation in violent crime definition you were complaining about.
> 
> Picking El Salvador doesn't control for the environment, doesn't have the races, and you didn't even post meaningful violent crime statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your argument is that black people are more violent, and you ONLY stick with the US, you'll never prove that black people are more violent.
> 
> In fact there are plenty of black African countries with lower murder rates than the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am probably missing the point of your discussion. Seeing as you like to just throw in random maps of things for not reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been explained to you in another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've told you, violent crime statistics are massively unreliable, murder statistics are the most reliable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said they were difficult to compare from country to country, so one obvious solution would be to pick one *relevant* and *appropriate* country and look within it, comparing the whites and negroes. Can you get that through your head?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're picking the statistics you think will prove you right if you manage to stop all other statistics from being taken into account.
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't play your bullshit games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm picking statistics that are actually usable, moron, instead of picking a country with barely any blacks or looking at homicides only, which is a relatively rare occurrence.
Click to expand...


Oh, insults. 

Whatever dude. Try coming back to me when A) you have something to say that is worth something and B) when you get through a whole post with insulting.


----------



## frigidweirdo

ShootSpeeders said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think Africans are inferior you are a racist, got it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone KNOWS  blacks are inferior.
> 
> 1. Black-americans come in last in all standardized tests. Asian-americans do fine on all the tests so it's not due to cultural bias in the tests.
> 
> 2. Africa is by far the poorest and most backward continent on the planet. All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades so it's not due to racism.
> 
> 3. No black has ever won a Science Nobel Prize unless you count one in 1979 for the semi-science of economics. They have won many nobels in non-brain fields like Peace and also in Literature so it is not due to racism.
> 
> 4. Out of 1552 chess grandmasters in the world, only THREE are black.
Click to expand...


The problem here is that there are whites who are "inferior" and they try and make themselves more "superior" by saying "hey, look, blacks are inferior", it's the main point of racism, most racists are fucking idiots who are trying to make themselves look better by trying to make black people look worse.

1) Black Americans aren't all blacks. 

2) Africa is the poorest and most backwards continent, it's true. The difference between you and me is that I've been there. I went with two smallish bags and I spent ages going from place to place, country to country. I've got off a combi in Lesotho and every single person got off that bus and walked into a HIV/AIDS hospital but me. I've seen it.

But I've also spent time using my BRAIN to understand it.

Africa is a harsh environment. The people have developed over time to adapt to that environment. The colonial era was brutal for Africa, which had adapted for their environment and their resources, which are far more limited than Western Europe's resources. 

But like I said in the first paragraph, you don't care about the reality. 

3) So, no black person has won a prize given out by white people. Wow. Has anyone in your family ever won a Nobel prize? If not, then you're clearly inferior. 

List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia

A list of black people much more intelligent than you.

4) So, black people don't play chess much. Wow. Proves what?


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whites will hope against all hope that if Blacks were left to their own devices we would fail. The question I ask is if we are succeeding despite your very best efforts to stop us why would you think we would fail if you vanished from the planet?
> 
> Lets be serious for a moment.
> 
> 1. Blacks existed before whites ever appeared on the planet.
> 2. They built civilizations that to this day whites cant figure out.
> 3. While europe was falling back into an illiterate quagmire, Blacks built more civilizations.
> 4. After whites declared "never again" and went on a homicidal and felonious crime spree across the planet, Blacks still survived and even helped whites build their civilizations.
> 5. After assisting in their own released from slavery here in the states, Blacks became politicians and successful businessmen.
> 6. Even when Jim Crow was established Blacks still became successful and built their own thriving towns and cities which whites promptly destroyed out of rage.
> 
> If we could do all that when we had no contact with whites and did all that when violently oppressed by whites how is there even a question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, why are blacks drowning to get to the countries of the racist, raging whites when they could just stay in their apefreaka coontries.
> 
> And as a white man, I must say I can't for the life of me figure out how that super-advanced negro vessel works. All us dumb whites have is this crappy driftwood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only those negroes would make it to our white countries to teach us their ancient arts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignorance of western foreign policy is apparent here by this stupid ass white man. Again you might want not to make ship accidents racial. The US has 2 naval ship accidents here recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the negro misses the point yet again (hint: it's not about ship accidents, but about who is trying to get where and at what cost).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep so if there are 1000 crimes, which is a thing  and 700 whites commit rimes, then whites commit 70 percent of the crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if those 700 whites are from a group of 100,000,000 whites, while the other 300 crimes are committed by 300 blacks from the same country, which happens to only contain 300 blacks, which person would you cross the street to avoid: A random white dude who has a 0.0007% chance of being a criminal or a random black dude who has a 100% chance of being a criminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's not about ship accidents to the white boy because he has just got to keep feeling like he's superior.
Click to expand...

We can talk about ship accidents all you want, as long as you don't keep trudging through the discussion like a knuckle-dragging ape. For instance, you'd have to understand that a ship sunk during a battle is not the same as a ship that sinks on its own in ideal conditions. But I doubt you'd ever get that, so I fail to see the point in carrying on.





> But it is abut tat and it's really not wise to make such thing racial.


The biggest part you're missing is what those negroes were doing when they drowned, not that they drowned.





> Well if you want to make up numbers to support a lie then we  can make  the number 100 million whites and 300 blacks. But we hot a situation here were there were 10 million arrests for crimes and 7 million were on whites and 2.4 million on blacks. That means that since arrests are a thing, whites are 7 out of 10 who get arrested. Backs 2.4. The number of arrests for .blacks if it was a separate population group, is less than 1 percent of the overall population. The number of whites is more than 2 percent of the population. So then by any standard whites are arrested for crimes in higher numbers and you can try all you want to find some way to use funny math in order to make some claim of racial superiority but it's just not there.


I have no idea what you said there in your broken, hardly intelligible "English." I gave you the example using simple numbers to see if you understand why per capita statistics are important. You didn't answers, so obviously you will never understand and there's no point in using up my keyboard trying to explain it to you.


----------



## Asclepias

frigidweirdo said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think Africans are inferior you are a racist, got it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone KNOWS  blacks are inferior.
> 
> 1. Black-americans come in last in all standardized tests. Asian-americans do fine on all the tests so it's not due to cultural bias in the tests.
> 
> 2. Africa is by far the poorest and most backward continent on the planet. All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades so it's not due to racism.
> 
> 3. No black has ever won a Science Nobel Prize unless you count one in 1979 for the semi-science of economics. They have won many nobels in non-brain fields like Peace and also in Literature so it is not due to racism.
> 
> 4. Out of 1552 chess grandmasters in the world, only THREE are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem here is that there are whites who are "inferior" and they try and make themselves more "superior" by saying "hey, look, blacks are inferior", it's the main point of racism, most racists are fucking idiots who are trying to make themselves look better by trying to make black people look worse.
> 
> 1) Black Americans aren't all blacks.
> 
> 2) Africa is the poorest and most backwards continent, it's true. The difference between you and me is that I've been there. I went with two smallish bags and I spent ages going from place to place, country to country. I've got off a combi in Lesotho and every single person got off that bus and walked into a HIV/AIDS hospital but me. I've seen it.
> 
> But I've also spent time using my BRAIN to understand it.
> 
> Africa is a harsh environment. The people have developed over time to adapt to that environment. The colonial era was brutal for Africa, which had adapted for their environment and their resources, which are far more limited than Western Europe's resources.
> 
> But like I said in the first paragraph, you don't care about the reality.
> 
> 3) So, no black person has won a prize given out by white people. Wow. Has anyone in your family ever won a Nobel prize? If not, then you're clearly inferior.
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia
> 
> A list of black people much more intelligent than you.
> 
> 4) So, black people don't play chess much. Wow. Proves what?
Click to expand...


*"4) So, black people don't play chess much. Wow. Proves what?"*
Proves he is an idiot but everyone already knew that. Every Black person I know plays chess. Every time I go to any Black persons family reunion or home someone always whips out the chess board.  Makes sense because Moors are the ones that brought the game to europe.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Asclepias said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think Africans are inferior you are a racist, got it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone KNOWS  blacks are inferior.
> 
> 1. Black-americans come in last in all standardized tests. Asian-americans do fine on all the tests so it's not due to cultural bias in the tests.
> 
> 2. Africa is by far the poorest and most backward continent on the planet. All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades so it's not due to racism.
> 
> 3. No black has ever won a Science Nobel Prize unless you count one in 1979 for the semi-science of economics. They have won many nobels in non-brain fields like Peace and also in Literature so it is not due to racism.
> 
> 4. Out of 1552 chess grandmasters in the world, only THREE are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem here is that there are whites who are "inferior" and they try and make themselves more "superior" by saying "hey, look, blacks are inferior", it's the main point of racism, most racists are fucking idiots who are trying to make themselves look better by trying to make black people look worse.
> 
> 1) Black Americans aren't all blacks.
> 
> 2) Africa is the poorest and most backwards continent, it's true. The difference between you and me is that I've been there. I went with two smallish bags and I spent ages going from place to place, country to country. I've got off a combi in Lesotho and every single person got off that bus and walked into a HIV/AIDS hospital but me. I've seen it.
> 
> But I've also spent time using my BRAIN to understand it.
> 
> Africa is a harsh environment. The people have developed over time to adapt to that environment. The colonial era was brutal for Africa, which had adapted for their environment and their resources, which are far more limited than Western Europe's resources.
> 
> But like I said in the first paragraph, you don't care about the reality.
> 
> 3) So, no black person has won a prize given out by white people. Wow. Has anyone in your family ever won a Nobel prize? If not, then you're clearly inferior.
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia
> 
> A list of black people much more intelligent than you.
> 
> 4) So, black people don't play chess much. Wow. Proves what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"4) So, black people don't play chess much. Wow. Proves what?"*
> Proves he is an idiot but everyone already knew that. Every Black person I know plays chess. Every time I go to any Black persons family reunion or home someone always whips out the chess board.  Makes sense because Moors are the ones that brought the game to europe.
Click to expand...


I hate chess, and it's not because of stupidity, it's because I have a big concentration problem.


----------



## Taz

Left to their own devices, blacks would fuck everything up and then try to escape that place themselves. See: Africa.


----------



## bgrouse

frigidweirdo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think Africans are inferior you are a racist, got it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone KNOWS  blacks are inferior.
> 
> 1. Black-americans come in last in all standardized tests. Asian-americans do fine on all the tests so it's not due to cultural bias in the tests.
> 
> 2. Africa is by far the poorest and most backward continent on the planet. All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades so it's not due to racism.
> 
> 3. No black has ever won a Science Nobel Prize unless you count one in 1979 for the semi-science of economics. They have won many nobels in non-brain fields like Peace and also in Literature so it is not due to racism.
> 
> 4. Out of 1552 chess grandmasters in the world, only THREE are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem here is that there are whites who are "inferior" and they try and make themselves more "superior" by saying "hey, look, blacks are inferior", it's the main point of racism, most racists are fucking idiots who are trying to make themselves look better by trying to make black people look worse.
> 
> 1) Black Americans aren't all blacks.
> 
> 2) Africa is the poorest and most backwards continent, it's true. The difference between you and me is that I've been there. I went with two smallish bags and I spent ages going from place to place, country to country. I've got off a combi in Lesotho and every single person got off that bus and walked into a HIV/AIDS hospital but me. I've seen it.
> 
> But I've also spent time using my BRAIN to understand it.
> 
> Africa is a harsh environment. The people have developed over time to adapt to that environment. The colonial era was brutal for Africa, which had adapted for their environment and their resources, which are far more limited than Western Europe's resources.
> 
> But like I said in the first paragraph, you don't care about the reality.
> 
> 3) So, no black person has won a prize given out by white people. Wow. Has anyone in your family ever won a Nobel prize? If not, then you're clearly inferior.
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia
> 
> A list of black people much more intelligent than you.
> 
> 4) So, black people don't play chess much. Wow. Proves what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"4) So, black people don't play chess much. Wow. Proves what?"*
> Proves he is an idiot but everyone already knew that. Every Black person I know plays chess. Every time I go to any Black persons family reunion or home someone always whips out the chess board.  Makes sense because Moors are the ones that brought the game to europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate chess, and it's not because of stupidity, it's because I have a big concentration problem.
Click to expand...

I don't think your hatred of chess proves anything on it's own either, but an inability to concentrate does significantly limit your practical intelligence. Grand technological marvels aren't built in a few seconds by some super-intelligent whites in a matter of seconds over a cup of coffee at starbucks. They often require hours of concentration by many whites over a period of years. So yes, if you have a "big concentration problem," then in all likelihood, your practical intellectual ability is greatly hampered.


----------



## francoHFW

Taz said:


> Left to their own devices, blacks would fuck everything up and then try to escape that place themselves. See: Africa.


So you are racist you believe they're inferior gratulations.


----------



## bgrouse

francoHFW said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left to their own devices, blacks would fuck everything up and then try to escape that place themselves. See: Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are racist you believe they're inferior gratulations.
Click to expand...

The truth and reality are racist.


----------



## francoHFW

bgrouse said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left to their own devices, blacks would fuck everything up and then try to escape that place themselves. See: Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are racist you believe they're inferior gratulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth and reality are racist.
Click to expand...

No you are. You have plenty of company in the GOP nincompoops.


----------



## Taz

francoHFW said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left to their own devices, blacks would fuck everything up and then try to escape that place themselves. See: Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are racist you believe they're inferior gratulations.
Click to expand...

It's an observation. And it's right on.


----------



## bgrouse

francoHFW said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left to their own devices, blacks would fuck everything up and then try to escape that place themselves. See: Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are racist you believe they're inferior gratulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth and reality are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are. You have plenty of company in the GOP nincompoops.
Click to expand...

You just keep repeating that liberal fairy tale if it makes you feel better.


----------



## francoHFW

Taz said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left to their own devices, blacks would fuck everything up and then try to escape that place themselves. See: Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are racist you believe they're inferior gratulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an observation. And it's right on.
Click to expand...

Tell us all about the leading civilizations that came out of the Jungle, stupid racist brainwashed functional moron. LOL


----------



## francoHFW

bgrouse said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left to their own devices, blacks would fuck everything up and then try to escape that place themselves. See: Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are racist you believe they're inferior gratulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth and reality are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are. You have plenty of company in the GOP nincompoops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just keep repeating that liberal fairy tale if it makes you feel better.
Click to expand...

Tell us all the leading civilizations that came out of the jungle, dumbass, and tell us why it's fair that a black was some college has as hard a Time finding a job as a wife with some prison... Google racism against blacks in the United States and stop listening to you racist propaganda, brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## bgrouse

francoHFW said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left to their own devices, blacks would fuck everything up and then try to escape that place themselves. See: Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are racist you believe they're inferior gratulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth and reality are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are. You have plenty of company in the GOP nincompoops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just keep repeating that liberal fairy tale if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us all the leading civilizations that came out of the jungle, dumbass,
Click to expand...

"Came out of the jungle?" What the fuck does that even mean, you dolt?





> and tell us why it's fair that a black was some college has as hard a Time finding a job as a wife with some prison...


First of all, that sentence doesn't even make sense. I don't particularly care about grammar or spelling in the internet, but you sound totally retarded. A black was some college? You mean a black WITH some college? A wife with some prison? I assume you mean a white with some prison time.

Anyway, if you had any real world experience, you'd know college doesn't amount to jack shit most of the time. It proves you have some ability to read and write and can come in on time, usually. It MAY allow you to get a license for your job, IF your job requires one. Other than that, it's totally meaningless, and if you're relying strictly or primarily on your college degree to financially establish yourself in a profession, then you're a gigantic idiot.

The fact is that most job skills are learned on the job and many professional positions require a level of intelligence, determination, work ethic, and ability to concentrate that most blacks simply do not possess.





> Google racism against blacks in the United States and stop listening to you racist propaganda, brainwashed functional moron.


I know about racism in the United States. It's justified.


----------



## francoHFW

bgrouse said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are racist you believe they're inferior gratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> The truth and reality are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are. You have plenty of company in the GOP nincompoops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just keep repeating that liberal fairy tale if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us all the leading civilizations that came out of the jungle, dumbass,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Came out of the jungle?" What the fuck does that even mean, you dolt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tell us why it's fair that a black was some college has as hard a Time finding a job as a wife with some prison...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, that sentence doesn't even make sense. I don't particularly care about grammar or spelling in the internet, but you sound totally retarded. A black was some college? You mean a black WITH some college? A wife with some prison? I assume you mean a white with some prison time.
> 
> Anyway, if you had any real world experience, you'd know college doesn't amount to jack shit most of the time. It proves you have some ability to read and write and can come in on time, usually. It MAY allow you to get a license for your job, IF your job requires one. Other than that, it's totally meaningless, and if you're relying strictly or primarily on your college degree to financially establish yourself in a profession, then you're a gigantic idiot.
> 
> The fact is that most job skills are learned on the job and many professional positions require a level of intelligence, determination, work ethic, and ability to concentrate that most blacks simply do not possess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google racism against blacks in the United States and stop listening to you racist propaganda, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know about racism in the United States. It's justified.
Click to expand...

Yes my smartphone sucks and you are a racist enjoy hell deplorable... God will not be amused.

Tell me a great civilization that came out of a jungle, hint none duh put blacks in Europe and they do just as well as Europeans. Jesus you people are deplorable and stupid...I try not to say it . I say brainwashed functional morons but people like you make it hard..

Breaking for GOP voter morons: the rich aren't taxed enough if you count all taxes, blacks are scientifically proven to be equal to whites, global warming is real, abortion law is settled and fair and nothing is going to be done by the GOP they just love messing with you morons, the drug war is stupid and killing us, decriminalize and treat, legalize pot and tax it. could we become a world leader again


----------



## Slyhunter

francoHFW said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth and reality are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> No you are. You have plenty of company in the GOP nincompoops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just keep repeating that liberal fairy tale if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us all the leading civilizations that came out of the jungle, dumbass,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Came out of the jungle?" What the fuck does that even mean, you dolt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tell us why it's fair that a black was some college has as hard a Time finding a job as a wife with some prison...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, that sentence doesn't even make sense. I don't particularly care about grammar or spelling in the internet, but you sound totally retarded. A black was some college? You mean a black WITH some college? A wife with some prison? I assume you mean a white with some prison time.
> 
> Anyway, if you had any real world experience, you'd know college doesn't amount to jack shit most of the time. It proves you have some ability to read and write and can come in on time, usually. It MAY allow you to get a license for your job, IF your job requires one. Other than that, it's totally meaningless, and if you're relying strictly or primarily on your college degree to financially establish yourself in a profession, then you're a gigantic idiot.
> 
> The fact is that most job skills are learned on the job and many professional positions require a level of intelligence, determination, work ethic, and ability to concentrate that most blacks simply do not possess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google racism against blacks in the United States and stop listening to you racist propaganda, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know about racism in the United States. It's justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes my smartphone sucks and you are a racist enjoy hell deplorable... God will not be amused.
> 
> Tell me a great civilization that came out of a jungle, hint none duh put blacks in Europe and they do just as well as Europeans. Jesus you people are deplorable and stupid...I try not to say it . I say brainwashed functional morons but people like you make it hard..
> 
> Breaking for GOP voter morons: the rich aren't taxed enough if you count all taxes, blacks are scientifically proven to be equal to whites, global warming is real, abortion law is settled and fair and nothing is going to be done by the GOP they just love messing with you morons, the drug war is stupid and killing us, decriminalize and treat, legalize pot and tax it. could we become a world leader again
Click to expand...

Because you say so?


----------



## francoHFW

Slyhunter said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you are. You have plenty of company in the GOP nincompoops.
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep repeating that liberal fairy tale if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us all the leading civilizations that came out of the jungle, dumbass,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Came out of the jungle?" What the fuck does that even mean, you dolt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tell us why it's fair that a black was some college has as hard a Time finding a job as a wife with some prison...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, that sentence doesn't even make sense. I don't particularly care about grammar or spelling in the internet, but you sound totally retarded. A black was some college? You mean a black WITH some college? A wife with some prison? I assume you mean a white with some prison time.
> 
> Anyway, if you had any real world experience, you'd know college doesn't amount to jack shit most of the time. It proves you have some ability to read and write and can come in on time, usually. It MAY allow you to get a license for your job, IF your job requires one. Other than that, it's totally meaningless, and if you're relying strictly or primarily on your college degree to financially establish yourself in a profession, then you're a gigantic idiot.
> 
> The fact is that most job skills are learned on the job and many professional positions require a level of intelligence, determination, work ethic, and ability to concentrate that most blacks simply do not possess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google racism against blacks in the United States and stop listening to you racist propaganda, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know about racism in the United States. It's justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes my smartphone sucks and you are a racist enjoy hell deplorable... God will not be amused.
> 
> Tell me a great civilization that came out of a jungle, hint none duh put blacks in Europe and they do just as well as Europeans. Jesus you people are deplorable and stupid...I try not to say it . I say brainwashed functional morons but people like you make it hard..
> 
> Breaking for GOP voter morons: the rich aren't taxed enough if you count all taxes, blacks are scientifically proven to be equal to whites, global warming is real, abortion law is settled and fair and nothing is going to be done by the GOP they just love messing with you morons, the drug war is stupid and killing us, decriminalize and treat, legalize pot and tax it. could we become a world leader again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you say so?
Click to expand...

You live on an imaginary planet brainwashed functional moron. Google any of it and change the channel or go to hell. Got it?


----------



## Slyhunter

francoHFW said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep repeating that liberal fairy tale if it makes you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us all the leading civilizations that came out of the jungle, dumbass,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Came out of the jungle?" What the fuck does that even mean, you dolt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tell us why it's fair that a black was some college has as hard a Time finding a job as a wife with some prison...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, that sentence doesn't even make sense. I don't particularly care about grammar or spelling in the internet, but you sound totally retarded. A black was some college? You mean a black WITH some college? A wife with some prison? I assume you mean a white with some prison time.
> 
> Anyway, if you had any real world experience, you'd know college doesn't amount to jack shit most of the time. It proves you have some ability to read and write and can come in on time, usually. It MAY allow you to get a license for your job, IF your job requires one. Other than that, it's totally meaningless, and if you're relying strictly or primarily on your college degree to financially establish yourself in a profession, then you're a gigantic idiot.
> 
> The fact is that most job skills are learned on the job and many professional positions require a level of intelligence, determination, work ethic, and ability to concentrate that most blacks simply do not possess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google racism against blacks in the United States and stop listening to you racist propaganda, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know about racism in the United States. It's justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes my smartphone sucks and you are a racist enjoy hell deplorable... God will not be amused.
> 
> Tell me a great civilization that came out of a jungle, hint none duh put blacks in Europe and they do just as well as Europeans. Jesus you people are deplorable and stupid...I try not to say it . I say brainwashed functional morons but people like you make it hard..
> 
> Breaking for GOP voter morons: the rich aren't taxed enough if you count all taxes, blacks are scientifically proven to be equal to whites, global warming is real, abortion law is settled and fair and nothing is going to be done by the GOP they just love messing with you morons, the drug war is stupid and killing us, decriminalize and treat, legalize pot and tax it. could we become a world leader again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You live on an imaginary planet brainwashed functional moron. Google any of it and change the channel or go to hell. Got it?
Click to expand...

So in your mind there is no room for debate, it's all cut and dry. Then why the fuck are you here then?


----------



## francoHFW

bgrouse said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are racist you believe they're inferior gratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> The truth and reality are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are. You have plenty of company in the GOP nincompoops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just keep repeating that liberal fairy tale if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us all the leading civilizations that came out of the jungle, dumbass,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Came out of the jungle?" What the fuck does that even mean, you dolt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tell us why it's fair that a black was some college has as hard a Time finding a job as a wife with some prison...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, that sentence doesn't even make sense. I don't particularly care about grammar or spelling in the internet, but you sound totally retarded. A black was some college? You mean a black WITH some college? A wife with some prison? I assume you mean a white with some prison time.
> 
> Anyway, if you had any real world experience, you'd know college doesn't amount to jack shit most of the time. It proves you have some ability to read and write and can come in on time, usually. It MAY allow you to get a license for your job, IF your job requires one. Other than that, it's totally meaningless, and if you're relying strictly or primarily on your college degree to financially establish yourself in a profession, then you're a gigantic idiot.
> 
> The fact is that most job skills are learned on the job and many professional positions require a level of intelligence, determination, work ethic, and ability to concentrate that most blacks simply do not possess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google racism against blacks in the United States and stop listening to you racist propaganda, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know about racism in the United States. It's justified.
Click to expand...

 That's why college graduates have twice the income on average as high school grads duh!


----------



## Slyhunter

francoHFW said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth and reality are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> No you are. You have plenty of company in the GOP nincompoops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just keep repeating that liberal fairy tale if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us all the leading civilizations that came out of the jungle, dumbass,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Came out of the jungle?" What the fuck does that even mean, you dolt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tell us why it's fair that a black was some college has as hard a Time finding a job as a wife with some prison...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, that sentence doesn't even make sense. I don't particularly care about grammar or spelling in the internet, but you sound totally retarded. A black was some college? You mean a black WITH some college? A wife with some prison? I assume you mean a white with some prison time.
> 
> Anyway, if you had any real world experience, you'd know college doesn't amount to jack shit most of the time. It proves you have some ability to read and write and can come in on time, usually. It MAY allow you to get a license for your job, IF your job requires one. Other than that, it's totally meaningless, and if you're relying strictly or primarily on your college degree to financially establish yourself in a profession, then you're a gigantic idiot.
> 
> The fact is that most job skills are learned on the job and many professional positions require a level of intelligence, determination, work ethic, and ability to concentrate that most blacks simply do not possess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google racism against blacks in the United States and stop listening to you racist propaganda, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know about racism in the United States. It's justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why college graduates have twice the income on average as high school grads duh!
Click to expand...

The skills that make a person successful, are there before the college education not after. School shapes, magnifies, enhances, what is already there. As long as you don't waste it on things like Music Appreciation, or Women's Studies.


----------



## francoHFW

Slyhunter said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us all the leading civilizations that came out of the jungle, dumbass,
> 
> 
> 
> "Came out of the jungle?" What the fuck does that even mean, you dolt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tell us why it's fair that a black was some college has as hard a Time finding a job as a wife with some prison...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, that sentence doesn't even make sense. I don't particularly care about grammar or spelling in the internet, but you sound totally retarded. A black was some college? You mean a black WITH some college? A wife with some prison? I assume you mean a white with some prison time.
> 
> Anyway, if you had any real world experience, you'd know college doesn't amount to jack shit most of the time. It proves you have some ability to read and write and can come in on time, usually. It MAY allow you to get a license for your job, IF your job requires one. Other than that, it's totally meaningless, and if you're relying strictly or primarily on your college degree to financially establish yourself in a profession, then you're a gigantic idiot.
> 
> The fact is that most job skills are learned on the job and many professional positions require a level of intelligence, determination, work ethic, and ability to concentrate that most blacks simply do not possess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google racism against blacks in the United States and stop listening to you racist propaganda, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know about racism in the United States. It's justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes my smartphone sucks and you are a racist enjoy hell deplorable... God will not be amused.
> 
> Tell me a great civilization that came out of a jungle, hint none duh put blacks in Europe and they do just as well as Europeans. Jesus you people are deplorable and stupid...I try not to say it . I say brainwashed functional morons but people like you make it hard..
> 
> Breaking for GOP voter morons: the rich aren't taxed enough if you count all taxes, blacks are scientifically proven to be equal to whites, global warming is real, abortion law is settled and fair and nothing is going to be done by the GOP they just love messing with you morons, the drug war is stupid and killing us, decriminalize and treat, legalize pot and tax it. could we become a world leader again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You live on an imaginary planet brainwashed functional moron. Google any of it and change the channel or go to hell. Got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in your mind there is no room for debate, it's all cut and dry. Then why the fuck are you here then?
Click to expand...

I'm a retired teacher and you people are so ignorant and proud of it. Plus I wrote a book full of your stupidities. Now I'm on a smartphone so that's a bit on the back burner. Luckily my area is 73% Trump. So I'm used to you Backwoodsmen LOL. I did turn the only person I've ever seen change their mind on a forum so I'm the greatest success there is on here LOL. My book will be famous someday...


----------



## bgrouse

francoHFW said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth and reality are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> No you are. You have plenty of company in the GOP nincompoops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just keep repeating that liberal fairy tale if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us all the leading civilizations that came out of the jungle, dumbass,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Came out of the jungle?" What the fuck does that even mean, you dolt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tell us why it's fair that a black was some college has as hard a Time finding a job as a wife with some prison...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, that sentence doesn't even make sense. I don't particularly care about grammar or spelling in the internet, but you sound totally retarded. A black was some college? You mean a black WITH some college? A wife with some prison? I assume you mean a white with some prison time.
> 
> Anyway, if you had any real world experience, you'd know college doesn't amount to jack shit most of the time. It proves you have some ability to read and write and can come in on time, usually. It MAY allow you to get a license for your job, IF your job requires one. Other than that, it's totally meaningless, and if you're relying strictly or primarily on your college degree to financially establish yourself in a profession, then you're a gigantic idiot.
> 
> The fact is that most job skills are learned on the job and many professional positions require a level of intelligence, determination, work ethic, and ability to concentrate that most blacks simply do not possess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google racism against blacks in the United States and stop listening to you racist propaganda, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know about racism in the United States. It's justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes my smartphone sucks and you are a racist enjoy hell deplorable... God will not be amused.
> 
> Tell me a great civilization that came out of a jungle, hint none duh put blacks in Europe and they do just as well as Europeans.
Click to expand...

I don't know about Europe, but negroes are leading the crime charts in the USA.





> Jesus you people are deplorable and stupid...I try not to say it . I say brainwashed functional morons but people like you make it hard..
> 
> Breaking for GOP voter morons: the rich aren't taxed enough if you count all taxes, blacks are scientifically proven to be equal to whites,


Who proved that? Negroes are leading the race to the bottom in IQ studies and here is what a DNA discoverer had to say about it:

DNA Discoverer: Blacks Less Intelligent Than Whites


> global warming is real, abortion law is settled and fair and nothing is going to be done by the GOP they just love messing with you morons, the drug war is stupid and killing us, decriminalize and treat, legalize pot and tax it. could we become a world leader again


Are you a negro? I'm just curious since you sound like you're incapable of concentrating on one thing without going off on tangents.





> That's why college graduates have twice the income on average as high school grads duh!



Colleges allow you to get a license in many professions generally associated with high earnings, like medicine. That doesn't mean those doctors BECAME smart due to college. It just means they were already smart and needed a piece of paper from the college to get a license to legally work. Other whites went into lower-paying professions also requiring brains, but no licenses, so they didn't bother blowing money on a college they didn't need.

Your average negro probably goes to college because its parents thought it would help it get a job, but a license in a profession requiring brains is worthless in the hands of a dumb negro.

One exception is the field of public school teachers. Teachers tend to be pretty stupid, so negroes can benefit from those degrees, but only as long as the government has enough money to pay those teachers welfare/salary.


----------



## bgrouse

francoHFW said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Came out of the jungle?" What the fuck does that even mean, you dolt?First of all, that sentence doesn't even make sense. I don't particularly care about grammar or spelling in the internet, but you sound totally retarded. A black was some college? You mean a black WITH some college? A wife with some prison? I assume you mean a white with some prison time.
> 
> Anyway, if you had any real world experience, you'd know college doesn't amount to jack shit most of the time. It proves you have some ability to read and write and can come in on time, usually. It MAY allow you to get a license for your job, IF your job requires one. Other than that, it's totally meaningless, and if you're relying strictly or primarily on your college degree to financially establish yourself in a profession, then you're a gigantic idiot.
> 
> The fact is that most job skills are learned on the job and many professional positions require a level of intelligence, determination, work ethic, and ability to concentrate that most blacks simply do not possess.I know about racism in the United States. It's justified.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my smartphone sucks and you are a racist enjoy hell deplorable... God will not be amused.
> 
> Tell me a great civilization that came out of a jungle, hint none duh put blacks in Europe and they do just as well as Europeans. Jesus you people are deplorable and stupid...I try not to say it . I say brainwashed functional morons but people like you make it hard..
> 
> Breaking for GOP voter morons: the rich aren't taxed enough if you count all taxes, blacks are scientifically proven to be equal to whites, global warming is real, abortion law is settled and fair and nothing is going to be done by the GOP they just love messing with you morons, the drug war is stupid and killing us, decriminalize and treat, legalize pot and tax it. could we become a world leader again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You live on an imaginary planet brainwashed functional moron. Google any of it and change the channel or go to hell. Got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in your mind there is no room for debate, it's all cut and dry. Then why the fuck are you here then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a retired teacher and you people are so ignorant and proud of it. Plus I wrote a book full of your stupidities. Now I'm on a smartphone so that's a bit on the back burner. Luckily my area is 73% Trump. So I'm used to you Backwoodsmen LOL. I did turn the only person I've ever seen change their mind on a forum so I'm the greatest success there is on here LOL. My book will be famous someday...
Click to expand...

Most teachers I've met are hopelessly retarded.


----------



## francoHFW

bgrouse said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my smartphone sucks and you are a racist enjoy hell deplorable... God will not be amused.
> 
> Tell me a great civilization that came out of a jungle, hint none duh put blacks in Europe and they do just as well as Europeans. Jesus you people are deplorable and stupid...I try not to say it . I say brainwashed functional morons but people like you make it hard..
> 
> Breaking for GOP voter morons: the rich aren't taxed enough if you count all taxes, blacks are scientifically proven to be equal to whites, global warming is real, abortion law is settled and fair and nothing is going to be done by the GOP they just love messing with you morons, the drug war is stupid and killing us, decriminalize and treat, legalize pot and tax it. could we become a world leader again
> 
> 
> 
> Because you say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You live on an imaginary planet brainwashed functional moron. Google any of it and change the channel or go to hell. Got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in your mind there is no room for debate, it's all cut and dry. Then why the fuck are you here then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a retired teacher and you people are so ignorant and proud of it. Plus I wrote a book full of your stupidities. Now I'm on a smartphone so that's a bit on the back burner. Luckily my area is 73% Trump. So I'm used to you Backwoodsmen LOL. I did turn the only person I've ever seen change their mind on a forum so I'm the greatest success there is on here LOL. My book will be famous someday...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most teachers I've met are hopelessly retarded.
Click to expand...

I was also a businessman salesman buyer and bartender and now writer. I don't even think Republican voters are retarded despite all the evidence. Just totally misinformed by the worst hate and character assassination propaganda machine ever, the silent majority are now the loudmouth dupe majority LOL...


----------



## MaryL

I hate to rain on the parade here, but race  isn't  definable , or it? Its odd, though, chimps  and humans have nearly the same chromosomes. But we can tell were were  Ta-nehisi Coates came from. But we can't notice the horrible crimes blacks commit? Color me skeptical.


----------



## francoHFW

bgrouse said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you are. You have plenty of company in the GOP nincompoops.
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep repeating that liberal fairy tale if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us all the leading civilizations that came out of the jungle, dumbass,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Came out of the jungle?" What the fuck does that even mean, you dolt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tell us why it's fair that a black was some college has as hard a Time finding a job as a wife with some prison...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, that sentence doesn't even make sense. I don't particularly care about grammar or spelling in the internet, but you sound totally retarded. A black was some college? You mean a black WITH some college? A wife with some prison? I assume you mean a white with some prison time.
> 
> Anyway, if you had any real world experience, you'd know college doesn't amount to jack shit most of the time. It proves you have some ability to read and write and can come in on time, usually. It MAY allow you to get a license for your job, IF your job requires one. Other than that, it's totally meaningless, and if you're relying strictly or primarily on your college degree to financially establish yourself in a profession, then you're a gigantic idiot.
> 
> The fact is that most job skills are learned on the job and many professional positions require a level of intelligence, determination, work ethic, and ability to concentrate that most blacks simply do not possess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google racism against blacks in the United States and stop listening to you racist propaganda, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know about racism in the United States. It's justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes my smartphone sucks and you are a racist enjoy hell deplorable... God will not be amused.
> 
> Tell me a great civilization that came out of a jungle, hint none duh put blacks in Europe and they do just as well as Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about Europe, but negroes are leading the crime charts in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus you people are deplorable and stupid...I try not to say it . I say brainwashed functional morons but people like you make it hard..
> 
> Breaking for GOP voter morons: the rich aren't taxed enough if you count all taxes, blacks are scientifically proven to be equal to whites,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who proved that? Negroes are leading the race to the bottom in IQ studies and here is what a DNA discoverer had to say about it:
> 
> DNA Discoverer: Blacks Less Intelligent Than Whites
> 
> 
> 
> global warming is real, abortion law is settled and fair and nothing is going to be done by the GOP they just love messing with you morons, the drug war is stupid and killing us, decriminalize and treat, legalize pot and tax it. could we become a world leader again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a negro? I'm just curious since you sound like you're incapable of concentrating on one thing without going off on tangents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why college graduates have twice the income on average as high school grads duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colleges allow you to get a license in many professions generally associated with high earnings, like medicine. That doesn't mean those doctors BECAME smart due to college. It just means they were already smart and needed a piece of paper from the college to get a license to legally work. Other whites went into lower-paying professions also requiring brains, but no licenses, so they didn't bother blowing money on a college they didn't need.
> 
> Your average negro probably goes to college because its parents thought it would help it get a job, but a license in a profession requiring brains is worthless in the hands of a dumb negro.
> 
> One exception is the field of public school teachers. Teachers tend to be pretty stupid, so negroes can benefit from those degrees, but only as long as the government has enough money to pay those teachers welfare/salary.
Click to expand...

 but you are not a racist LOL...


----------



## francoHFW

MaryL said:


> I hate to rain on the parade here, but race  isn't  definable , or it? Its odd, though, chimps  and humans have nearly the same chromosomes. But we can tell were were  Ta-nehisi Coates came from. But we can't notice the horrible crimes blacks commit? Color me skeptical.


The whites are the mass murderers. And and dr. Mengele types... The most incredible pedophiles etc etc. But by all means tell us what Fox News and Rush have been telling you about blacks LOL...

By the way Google all races are equal and please stop this crap LOL unbelievable
Newsweek


----------



## bgrouse

francoHFW said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep repeating that liberal fairy tale if it makes you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us all the leading civilizations that came out of the jungle, dumbass,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Came out of the jungle?" What the fuck does that even mean, you dolt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tell us why it's fair that a black was some college has as hard a Time finding a job as a wife with some prison...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, that sentence doesn't even make sense. I don't particularly care about grammar or spelling in the internet, but you sound totally retarded. A black was some college? You mean a black WITH some college? A wife with some prison? I assume you mean a white with some prison time.
> 
> Anyway, if you had any real world experience, you'd know college doesn't amount to jack shit most of the time. It proves you have some ability to read and write and can come in on time, usually. It MAY allow you to get a license for your job, IF your job requires one. Other than that, it's totally meaningless, and if you're relying strictly or primarily on your college degree to financially establish yourself in a profession, then you're a gigantic idiot.
> 
> The fact is that most job skills are learned on the job and many professional positions require a level of intelligence, determination, work ethic, and ability to concentrate that most blacks simply do not possess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google racism against blacks in the United States and stop listening to you racist propaganda, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know about racism in the United States. It's justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes my smartphone sucks and you are a racist enjoy hell deplorable... God will not be amused.
> 
> Tell me a great civilization that came out of a jungle, hint none duh put blacks in Europe and they do just as well as Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about Europe, but negroes are leading the crime charts in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus you people are deplorable and stupid...I try not to say it . I say brainwashed functional morons but people like you make it hard..
> 
> Breaking for GOP voter morons: the rich aren't taxed enough if you count all taxes, blacks are scientifically proven to be equal to whites,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who proved that? Negroes are leading the race to the bottom in IQ studies and here is what a DNA discoverer had to say about it:
> 
> DNA Discoverer: Blacks Less Intelligent Than Whites
> 
> 
> 
> global warming is real, abortion law is settled and fair and nothing is going to be done by the GOP they just love messing with you morons, the drug war is stupid and killing us, decriminalize and treat, legalize pot and tax it. could we become a world leader again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a negro? I'm just curious since you sound like you're incapable of concentrating on one thing without going off on tangents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why college graduates have twice the income on average as high school grads duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colleges allow you to get a license in many professions generally associated with high earnings, like medicine. That doesn't mean those doctors BECAME smart due to college. It just means they were already smart and needed a piece of paper from the college to get a license to legally work. Other whites went into lower-paying professions also requiring brains, but no licenses, so they didn't bother blowing money on a college they didn't need.
> 
> Your average negro probably goes to college because its parents thought it would help it get a job, but a license in a profession requiring brains is worthless in the hands of a dumb negro.
> 
> One exception is the field of public school teachers. Teachers tend to be pretty stupid, so negroes can benefit from those degrees, but only as long as the government has enough money to pay those teachers welfare/salary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you are not a racist LOL...
Click to expand...


How stupid are you?

Of course I am.






francoHFW said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you say so?
> 
> 
> 
> You live on an imaginary planet brainwashed functional moron. Google any of it and change the channel or go to hell. Got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in your mind there is no room for debate, it's all cut and dry. Then why the fuck are you here then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a retired teacher and you people are so ignorant and proud of it. Plus I wrote a book full of your stupidities. Now I'm on a smartphone so that's a bit on the back burner. Luckily my area is 73% Trump. So I'm used to you Backwoodsmen LOL. I did turn the only person I've ever seen change their mind on a forum so I'm the greatest success there is on here LOL. My book will be famous someday...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most teachers I've met are hopelessly retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was also a businessman salesman buyer and bartender and now writer.
Click to expand...

*YAWN*

Whatever...





> I don't even think Republican voters are retarded despite all the evidence. Just totally misinformed by the worst hate and character assassination propaganda machine ever, the silent majority are now the loudmouth dupe majority LOL...



You, on the other hand, are retarded. I suspect that will be more difficult to fix than the Republican voters' supposed problem.


----------



## bgrouse

francoHFW said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to rain on the parade here, but race  isn't  definable , or it? Its odd, though, chimps  and humans have nearly the same chromosomes. But we can tell were were  Ta-nehisi Coates came from. But we can't notice the horrible crimes blacks commit? Color me skeptical.
> 
> 
> 
> The whites are the mass murderers. And and dr. Mengele types... The most incredible pedophiles etc etc. But by all means tell us what Fox News and Rush have been telling you about blacks LOL...
> 
> By the way Google all races are equal and please stop this crap LOL unbelievable
> Newsweek
Click to expand...

It's not my job to do your research for you, or anyone else's.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep repeating that liberal fairy tale if it makes you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us all the leading civilizations that came out of the jungle, dumbass,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Came out of the jungle?" What the fuck does that even mean, you dolt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tell us why it's fair that a black was some college has as hard a Time finding a job as a wife with some prison...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, that sentence doesn't even make sense. I don't particularly care about grammar or spelling in the internet, but you sound totally retarded. A black was some college? You mean a black WITH some college? A wife with some prison? I assume you mean a white with some prison time.
> 
> Anyway, if you had any real world experience, you'd know college doesn't amount to jack shit most of the time. It proves you have some ability to read and write and can come in on time, usually. It MAY allow you to get a license for your job, IF your job requires one. Other than that, it's totally meaningless, and if you're relying strictly or primarily on your college degree to financially establish yourself in a profession, then you're a gigantic idiot.
> 
> The fact is that most job skills are learned on the job and many professional positions require a level of intelligence, determination, work ethic, and ability to concentrate that most blacks simply do not possess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google racism against blacks in the United States and stop listening to you racist propaganda, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know about racism in the United States. It's justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes my smartphone sucks and you are a racist enjoy hell deplorable... God will not be amused.
> 
> Tell me a great civilization that came out of a jungle, hint none duh put blacks in Europe and they do just as well as Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about Europe, but negroes are leading the crime charts in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus you people are deplorable and stupid...I try not to say it . I say brainwashed functional morons but people like you make it hard..
> 
> Breaking for GOP voter morons: the rich aren't taxed enough if you count all taxes, blacks are scientifically proven to be equal to whites,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who proved that? Negroes are leading the race to the bottom in IQ studies and here is what a DNA discoverer had to say about it:
> 
> DNA Discoverer: Blacks Less Intelligent Than Whites
> 
> 
> 
> global warming is real, abortion law is settled and fair and nothing is going to be done by the GOP they just love messing with you morons, the drug war is stupid and killing us, decriminalize and treat, legalize pot and tax it. could we become a world leader again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a negro? I'm just curious since you sound like you're incapable of concentrating on one thing without going off on tangents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why college graduates have twice the income on average as high school grads duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colleges allow you to get a license in many professions generally associated with high earnings, like medicine. That doesn't mean those doctors BECAME smart due to college. It just means they were already smart and needed a piece of paper from the college to get a license to legally work. Other whites went into lower-paying professions also requiring brains, but no licenses, so they didn't bother blowing money on a college they didn't need.
> 
> Your average negro probably goes to college because its parents thought it would help it get a job, but a license in a profession requiring brains is worthless in the hands of a dumb negro.
> 
> One exception is the field of public school teachers. Teachers tend to be pretty stupid, so negroes can benefit from those degrees, but only as long as the government has enough money to pay those teachers welfare/salary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you are not a racist LOL...
Click to expand...

Please Google all races are equal and stop the stupid b*******. Or enjoy hell.
http://www.newsweek.com/the


----------



## bgrouse

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us all the leading civilizations that came out of the jungle, dumbass,
> 
> 
> 
> "Came out of the jungle?" What the fuck does that even mean, you dolt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tell us why it's fair that a black was some college has as hard a Time finding a job as a wife with some prison...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, that sentence doesn't even make sense. I don't particularly care about grammar or spelling in the internet, but you sound totally retarded. A black was some college? You mean a black WITH some college? A wife with some prison? I assume you mean a white with some prison time.
> 
> Anyway, if you had any real world experience, you'd know college doesn't amount to jack shit most of the time. It proves you have some ability to read and write and can come in on time, usually. It MAY allow you to get a license for your job, IF your job requires one. Other than that, it's totally meaningless, and if you're relying strictly or primarily on your college degree to financially establish yourself in a profession, then you're a gigantic idiot.
> 
> The fact is that most job skills are learned on the job and many professional positions require a level of intelligence, determination, work ethic, and ability to concentrate that most blacks simply do not possess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google racism against blacks in the United States and stop listening to you racist propaganda, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know about racism in the United States. It's justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes my smartphone sucks and you are a racist enjoy hell deplorable... God will not be amused.
> 
> Tell me a great civilization that came out of a jungle, hint none duh put blacks in Europe and they do just as well as Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about Europe, but negroes are leading the crime charts in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus you people are deplorable and stupid...I try not to say it . I say brainwashed functional morons but people like you make it hard..
> 
> Breaking for GOP voter morons: the rich aren't taxed enough if you count all taxes, blacks are scientifically proven to be equal to whites,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who proved that? Negroes are leading the race to the bottom in IQ studies and here is what a DNA discoverer had to say about it:
> 
> DNA Discoverer: Blacks Less Intelligent Than Whites
> 
> 
> 
> global warming is real, abortion law is settled and fair and nothing is going to be done by the GOP they just love messing with you morons, the drug war is stupid and killing us, decriminalize and treat, legalize pot and tax it. could we become a world leader again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a negro? I'm just curious since you sound like you're incapable of concentrating on one thing without going off on tangents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why college graduates have twice the income on average as high school grads duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colleges allow you to get a license in many professions generally associated with high earnings, like medicine. That doesn't mean those doctors BECAME smart due to college. It just means they were already smart and needed a piece of paper from the college to get a license to legally work. Other whites went into lower-paying professions also requiring brains, but no licenses, so they didn't bother blowing money on a college they didn't need.
> 
> Your average negro probably goes to college because its parents thought it would help it get a job, but a license in a profession requiring brains is worthless in the hands of a dumb negro.
> 
> One exception is the field of public school teachers. Teachers tend to be pretty stupid, so negroes can benefit from those degrees, but only as long as the government has enough money to pay those teachers welfare/salary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you are not a racist LOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Google all races are equal and stop the stupid b*******. Or enjoy hell.
> http://www.newsweek.com/the
Click to expand...

It's your claim. You prove it, you piece of shit.


----------



## francoHFW

bgrouse said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to rain on the parade here, but race  isn't  definable , or it? Its odd, though, chimps  and humans have nearly the same chromosomes. But we can tell were were  Ta-nehisi Coates came from. But we can't notice the horrible crimes blacks commit? Color me skeptical.
> 
> 
> 
> The whites are the mass murderers. And and dr. Mengele types... The most incredible pedophiles etc etc. But by all means tell us what Fox News and Rush have been telling you about blacks LOL...
> 
> By the way Google all races are equal and please stop this crap LOL unbelievable
> Newsweek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my job to do your research for you, or anyone else's.
Click to expand...

That's why I say God will not be impressed with your willful ignorance and hatred of things you know nothing of. You're like most of my friends out here in Town & Country you don't even know any blacks except ones who are cowed.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to rain on the parade here, but race  isn't  definable , or it? Its odd, though, chimps  and humans have nearly the same chromosomes. But we can tell were were  Ta-nehisi Coates came from. But we can't notice the horrible crimes blacks commit? Color me skeptical.
> 
> 
> 
> The whites are the mass murderers. And and dr. Mengele types... The most incredible pedophiles etc etc. But by all means tell us what Fox News and Rush have been telling you about blacks LOL...
> 
> By the way Google all races are equal and please stop this crap LOL unbelievable
> Newsweek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my job to do your research for you, or anyone else's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I say God will not be impressed with your willful ignorance and hatred of things you know nothing of. You're like most of my friends out here in Town & Country you don't even know any blacks except ones who are cowed.
Click to expand...

http://www.newsweek.com/hi


----------



## francoHFW

bgrouse said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Came out of the jungle?" What the fuck does that even mean, you dolt?First of all, that sentence doesn't even make sense. I don't particularly care about grammar or spelling in the internet, but you sound totally retarded. A black was some college? You mean a black WITH some college? A wife with some prison? I assume you mean a white with some prison time.
> 
> Anyway, if you had any real world experience, you'd know college doesn't amount to jack shit most of the time. It proves you have some ability to read and write and can come in on time, usually. It MAY allow you to get a license for your job, IF your job requires one. Other than that, it's totally meaningless, and if you're relying strictly or primarily on your college degree to financially establish yourself in a profession, then you're a gigantic idiot.
> 
> The fact is that most job skills are learned on the job and many professional positions require a level of intelligence, determination, work ethic, and ability to concentrate that most blacks simply do not possess.I know about racism in the United States. It's justified.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my smartphone sucks and you are a racist enjoy hell deplorable... God will not be amused.
> 
> Tell me a great civilization that came out of a jungle, hint none duh put blacks in Europe and they do just as well as Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about Europe, but negroes are leading the crime charts in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus you people are deplorable and stupid...I try not to say it . I say brainwashed functional morons but people like you make it hard..
> 
> Breaking for GOP voter morons: the rich aren't taxed enough if you count all taxes, blacks are scientifically proven to be equal to whites,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who proved that? Negroes are leading the race to the bottom in IQ studies and here is what a DNA discoverer had to say about it:
> 
> DNA Discoverer: Blacks Less Intelligent Than Whites
> 
> 
> 
> global warming is real, abortion law is settled and fair and nothing is going to be done by the GOP they just love messing with you morons, the drug war is stupid and killing us, decriminalize and treat, legalize pot and tax it. could we become a world leader again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a negro? I'm just curious since you sound like you're incapable of concentrating on one thing without going off on tangents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why college graduates have twice the income on average as high school grads duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colleges allow you to get a license in many professions generally associated with high earnings, like medicine. That doesn't mean those doctors BECAME smart due to college. It just means they were already smart and needed a piece of paper from the college to get a license to legally work. Other whites went into lower-paying professions also requiring brains, but no licenses, so they didn't bother blowing money on a college they didn't need.
> 
> Your average negro probably goes to college because its parents thought it would help it get a job, but a license in a profession requiring brains is worthless in the hands of a dumb negro.
> 
> One exception is the field of public school teachers. Teachers tend to be pretty stupid, so negroes can benefit from those degrees, but only as long as the government has enough money to pay those teachers welfare/salary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you are not a racist LOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Google all races are equal and stop the stupid b*******. Or enjoy hell.
> http://www.newsweek.com/the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's your claim. You prove it, you piece of shit.
Click to expand...

It's just what all scientists and intelligent people have been saying for the last 70 years... Change the God damn Channel. Read this link for Christ's sake. Are you watching this damn baseball game?google all races are equal and you will have like 400 pages proof idiot.


----------



## Slyhunter

francoHFW said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my smartphone sucks and you are a racist enjoy hell deplorable... God will not be amused.
> 
> Tell me a great civilization that came out of a jungle, hint none duh put blacks in Europe and they do just as well as Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about Europe, but negroes are leading the crime charts in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus you people are deplorable and stupid...I try not to say it . I say brainwashed functional morons but people like you make it hard..
> 
> Breaking for GOP voter morons: the rich aren't taxed enough if you count all taxes, blacks are scientifically proven to be equal to whites,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who proved that? Negroes are leading the race to the bottom in IQ studies and here is what a DNA discoverer had to say about it:
> 
> DNA Discoverer: Blacks Less Intelligent Than Whites
> 
> 
> 
> global warming is real, abortion law is settled and fair and nothing is going to be done by the GOP they just love messing with you morons, the drug war is stupid and killing us, decriminalize and treat, legalize pot and tax it. could we become a world leader again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a negro? I'm just curious since you sound like you're incapable of concentrating on one thing without going off on tangents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why college graduates have twice the income on average as high school grads duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colleges allow you to get a license in many professions generally associated with high earnings, like medicine. That doesn't mean those doctors BECAME smart due to college. It just means they were already smart and needed a piece of paper from the college to get a license to legally work. Other whites went into lower-paying professions also requiring brains, but no licenses, so they didn't bother blowing money on a college they didn't need.
> 
> Your average negro probably goes to college because its parents thought it would help it get a job, but a license in a profession requiring brains is worthless in the hands of a dumb negro.
> 
> One exception is the field of public school teachers. Teachers tend to be pretty stupid, so negroes can benefit from those degrees, but only as long as the government has enough money to pay those teachers welfare/salary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you are not a racist LOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Google all races are equal and stop the stupid b*******. Or enjoy hell.
> http://www.newsweek.com/the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's your claim. You prove it, you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just what all scientists and intelligent people have been saying for the last 70 years... Change the God damn Channel. Read this link for Christ's sake. Are you watching this damn baseball game?google all races are equal and you will have like 400 pages proof idiot.
Click to expand...

All races are not equal in all things. Different races excel at different things. Different sexes excel at different things. And different people excel at different things. We are all different. A good breeding program would maximize our best while minimizing our worst. But you over-educated morons will never go for it.


----------



## bgrouse

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to rain on the parade here, but race  isn't  definable , or it? Its odd, though, chimps  and humans have nearly the same chromosomes. But we can tell were were  Ta-nehisi Coates came from. But we can't notice the horrible crimes blacks commit? Color me skeptical.
> 
> 
> 
> The whites are the mass murderers. And and dr. Mengele types... The most incredible pedophiles etc etc. But by all means tell us what Fox News and Rush have been telling you about blacks LOL...
> 
> By the way Google all races are equal and please stop this crap LOL unbelievable
> Newsweek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my job to do your research for you, or anyone else's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I say God will not be impressed with your willful ignorance and hatred of things you know nothing of. You're like most of my friends out here in Town & Country you don't even know any blacks except ones who are cowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/hi
Click to expand...

Here's what it says:

*PAGE NOT FOUND*
*Sorry, but that page cannot be found.*
The page might have moved to a different location or there might have been an error in the URL you were trying to access. If you believe that the link is broken, please contact us and we will look into the issue. Also, you can try using the search box above or go to our homepage.

So much for your proof...


----------



## bgrouse

francoHFW said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my smartphone sucks and you are a racist enjoy hell deplorable... God will not be amused.
> 
> Tell me a great civilization that came out of a jungle, hint none duh put blacks in Europe and they do just as well as Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about Europe, but negroes are leading the crime charts in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus you people are deplorable and stupid...I try not to say it . I say brainwashed functional morons but people like you make it hard..
> 
> Breaking for GOP voter morons: the rich aren't taxed enough if you count all taxes, blacks are scientifically proven to be equal to whites,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who proved that? Negroes are leading the race to the bottom in IQ studies and here is what a DNA discoverer had to say about it:
> 
> DNA Discoverer: Blacks Less Intelligent Than Whites
> 
> 
> 
> global warming is real, abortion law is settled and fair and nothing is going to be done by the GOP they just love messing with you morons, the drug war is stupid and killing us, decriminalize and treat, legalize pot and tax it. could we become a world leader again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a negro? I'm just curious since you sound like you're incapable of concentrating on one thing without going off on tangents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why college graduates have twice the income on average as high school grads duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colleges allow you to get a license in many professions generally associated with high earnings, like medicine. That doesn't mean those doctors BECAME smart due to college. It just means they were already smart and needed a piece of paper from the college to get a license to legally work. Other whites went into lower-paying professions also requiring brains, but no licenses, so they didn't bother blowing money on a college they didn't need.
> 
> Your average negro probably goes to college because its parents thought it would help it get a job, but a license in a profession requiring brains is worthless in the hands of a dumb negro.
> 
> One exception is the field of public school teachers. Teachers tend to be pretty stupid, so negroes can benefit from those degrees, but only as long as the government has enough money to pay those teachers welfare/salary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you are not a racist LOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Google all races are equal and stop the stupid b*******. Or enjoy hell.
> http://www.newsweek.com/the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's your claim. You prove it, you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just what all scientists and intelligent people have been saying for the last 70 years... Change the God damn Channel. Read this link for Christ's sake. Are you watching this damn baseball game?google all races are equal and you will have like 400 pages proof idiot.
Click to expand...

I read your link. It says page not found. Since that's the entirety of your evidence (no proof found for your claim), can we agree that negroes are dumber than whites?


----------



## francoHFW

Slyhunter said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about Europe, but negroes are leading the crime charts in the USA.Who proved that? Negroes are leading the race to the bottom in IQ studies and here is what a DNA discoverer had to say about it:
> 
> DNA Discoverer: Blacks Less Intelligent Than WhitesAre you a negro? I'm just curious since you sound like you're incapable of concentrating on one thing without going off on tangents.Colleges allow you to get a license in many professions generally associated with high earnings, like medicine. That doesn't mean those doctors BECAME smart due to college. It just means they were already smart and needed a piece of paper from the college to get a license to legally work. Other whites went into lower-paying professions also requiring brains, but no licenses, so they didn't bother blowing money on a college they didn't need.
> 
> Your average negro probably goes to college because its parents thought it would help it get a job, but a license in a profession requiring brains is worthless in the hands of a dumb negro.
> 
> One exception is the field of public school teachers. Teachers tend to be pretty stupid, so negroes can benefit from those degrees, but only as long as the government has enough money to pay those teachers welfare/salary.
> 
> 
> 
> but you are not a racist LOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Google all races are equal and stop the stupid b*******. Or enjoy hell.
> http://www.newsweek.com/the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's your claim. You prove it, you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just what all scientists and intelligent people have been saying for the last 70 years... Change the God damn Channel. Read this link for Christ's sake. Are you watching this damn baseball game?google all races are equal and you will have like 400 pages proof idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All races are not equal in all things. Different races excel at different things. Different sexes excel at different things. And different people excel at different things. We are all different. A good breeding program would maximize our best while minimizing our worst. But you over-educated morons will never go for it.
Click to expand...

No differences in intelligence and personality... Maybe ability to float and susceptibility to rickets LOL...


----------



## francoHFW

bgrouse said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about Europe, but negroes are leading the crime charts in the USA.Who proved that? Negroes are leading the race to the bottom in IQ studies and here is what a DNA discoverer had to say about it:
> 
> DNA Discoverer: Blacks Less Intelligent Than WhitesAre you a negro? I'm just curious since you sound like you're incapable of concentrating on one thing without going off on tangents.Colleges allow you to get a license in many professions generally associated with high earnings, like medicine. That doesn't mean those doctors BECAME smart due to college. It just means they were already smart and needed a piece of paper from the college to get a license to legally work. Other whites went into lower-paying professions also requiring brains, but no licenses, so they didn't bother blowing money on a college they didn't need.
> 
> Your average negro probably goes to college because its parents thought it would help it get a job, but a license in a profession requiring brains is worthless in the hands of a dumb negro.
> 
> One exception is the field of public school teachers. Teachers tend to be pretty stupid, so negroes can benefit from those degrees, but only as long as the government has enough money to pay those teachers welfare/salary.
> 
> 
> 
> but you are not a racist LOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Google all races are equal and stop the stupid b*******. Or enjoy hell.
> http://www.newsweek.com/the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's your claim. You prove it, you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just what all scientists and intelligent people have been saying for the last 70 years... Change the God damn Channel. Read this link for Christ's sake. Are you watching this damn baseball game?google all races are equal and you will have like 400 pages proof idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read your link. It says page not found. Since that's the entirety of your evidence (no proof found for your claim), can we agree that negroes are dumber than whites?
Click to expand...

Google all races are equal, dingbat, well known everywhere but racist dupe world...


----------



## bgrouse

francoHFW said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you are not a racist LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> Please Google all races are equal and stop the stupid b*******. Or enjoy hell.
> http://www.newsweek.com/the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's your claim. You prove it, you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just what all scientists and intelligent people have been saying for the last 70 years... Change the God damn Channel. Read this link for Christ's sake. Are you watching this damn baseball game?google all races are equal and you will have like 400 pages proof idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read your link. It says page not found. Since that's the entirety of your evidence (no proof found for your claim), can we agree that negroes are dumber than whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google all races are equal, dingbat, well known everywhere but racist dupe world...
Click to expand...

Once again, I don't have to to research your claims for you, especially since I have already provided contrary evidence far more reliable and specific than your "google it" seizures. Are you saying you're too stupid to provide any evidence at all to support your claim that has supposedly been repeated by "all scientists and intelligent people for the last 70 years?" That's what it sounds like, since you're desperate enough to ask _me_, the opposing side, to do it for you.


----------



## francoHFW

bgrouse said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please Google all races are equal and stop the stupid b*******. Or enjoy hell.
> http://www.newsweek.com/the
> 
> 
> 
> It's your claim. You prove it, you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just what all scientists and intelligent people have been saying for the last 70 years... Change the God damn Channel. Read this link for Christ's sake. Are you watching this damn baseball game?google all races are equal and you will have like 400 pages proof idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read your link. It says page not found. Since that's the entirety of your evidence (no proof found for your claim), can we agree that negroes are dumber than whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google all races are equal, dingbat, well known everywhere but racist dupe world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, I don't have to to research your claims for you, especially since I have already provided contrary evidence far more reliable and specific than your "google it" seizures. Are you saying you're too stupid to provide any evidence at all to support your claim that has supposedly been repeated by "all scientists and intelligent people for the last 70 years?" That's what it sounds like, since you're desperate enough to ask _me_, the opposing side, to do it for you.
Click to expand...

Did you notice that racists are universally decried as stupid hateful a holes? Why do you think that is? LOL and Stfu.


----------



## GreenBean

TheOldSchool said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that whites were around to monopolize the natural resources of Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the OP will say Native Americans should be grateful too
Click to expand...

  Some of us are , and others are just as stupid as white liberals


----------



## GreenBean

rightwinger said:


> I am justified in taking it


Taking it where ?   ... oh ...oy never mind


----------



## bgrouse

francoHFW said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's your claim. You prove it, you piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just what all scientists and intelligent people have been saying for the last 70 years... Change the God damn Channel. Read this link for Christ's sake. Are you watching this damn baseball game?google all races are equal and you will have like 400 pages proof idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read your link. It says page not found. Since that's the entirety of your evidence (no proof found for your claim), can we agree that negroes are dumber than whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google all races are equal, dingbat, well known everywhere but racist dupe world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, I don't have to to research your claims for you, especially since I have already provided contrary evidence far more reliable and specific than your "google it" seizures. Are you saying you're too stupid to provide any evidence at all to support your claim that has supposedly been repeated by "all scientists and intelligent people for the last 70 years?" That's what it sounds like, since you're desperate enough to ask _me_, the opposing side, to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you notice that racists are universally decried as stupid hateful a holes? Why do you think that is? LOL and Stfu.
Click to expand...

I see _you're_ decrying them as stupid hateful a holes. Given that you're a knuckle-dragging moron, as decisively proven by your inability to post anything more than "google it" and a link to a page not found error while trying to prove something supposedly "all scientists and intelligent people have been saying for the last 70 years," and given the fact that substantial contrary evidence has been previously provided, I'd say the reason is: you're a clueless idiot repeating liberal lies because you're too stupid to think critically.


----------



## francoHFW

bgrouse said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just what all scientists and intelligent people have been saying for the last 70 years... Change the God damn Channel. Read this link for Christ's sake. Are you watching this damn baseball game?google all races are equal and you will have like 400 pages proof idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> I read your link. It says page not found. Since that's the entirety of your evidence (no proof found for your claim), can we agree that negroes are dumber than whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google all races are equal, dingbat, well known everywhere but racist dupe world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, I don't have to to research your claims for you, especially since I have already provided contrary evidence far more reliable and specific than your "google it" seizures. Are you saying you're too stupid to provide any evidence at all to support your claim that has supposedly been repeated by "all scientists and intelligent people for the last 70 years?" That's what it sounds like, since you're desperate enough to ask _me_, the opposing side, to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you notice that racists are universally decried as stupid hateful a holes? Why do you think that is? LOL and Stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see _you're_ decrying them as stupid hateful a holes. Given that you're a knuckle-dragging moron, as decisively proven by your inability to post anything more than "google it" and a link to a page not found error while trying to prove something supposedly "all scientists and intelligent people have been saying for the last 70 years," and given the fact that substantial contrary evidence has been previously provided, I'd say the reason is: you're a clueless idiot repeating liberal lies because you're too stupid to think critically.
Click to expand...

So how far out in the country are you? Here we have more cows than people and 73% Trump voters and I'd say about that many racist who never really seen a black person...


----------



## katsteve2012

Vastator said:


> They would still be living out their existence much in the manner observed in the quote that follows.  Its past time that blacks started expressing their appreciation,  for all that the civilized world has done for them.  Because petty gripes,  and century old grievances aside...  The outside world has done far more for Negros; than Negros ever have,  or ever will for the non-Negro.
> 
> "Since the dawn of history the negro has owned the continent of Africa - rich beyond the dream of a poet's fancy, crunching acres of diamonds beneath his bare black feet. Yet he never picked one up from the dust until a white man showed to him its glittering light. His land swarmed with powerful and docile animals, yet he never dreamed a harness, cart, or sled. A hunter by necessity, he never made an axe, spear, or arrowhead worth preserving beyond the moment of its use. He lived as an ox, content to graze for an hour. In a land of stone and timber he never sawed a foot of lumber, carved a block, or built a house save of broken sticks and mud. With league on league of ocean strand and miles of inland seas, for four thousand years he watched their surface ripple under the wind, heard the thunder of the surf on his beach, the howl of the storm over his head, gazed on the dim blue horizon calling him to worlds that lie beyond, and yet he never dreamed a sail." - Thomas Dixon



Certain demoralized and insecure "blancos" should be thankful for so called "negroes". Otherwise they would have nothing to talk about in forums like this.


----------



## bgrouse

francoHFW said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read your link. It says page not found. Since that's the entirety of your evidence (no proof found for your claim), can we agree that negroes are dumber than whites?
> 
> 
> 
> Google all races are equal, dingbat, well known everywhere but racist dupe world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, I don't have to to research your claims for you, especially since I have already provided contrary evidence far more reliable and specific than your "google it" seizures. Are you saying you're too stupid to provide any evidence at all to support your claim that has supposedly been repeated by "all scientists and intelligent people for the last 70 years?" That's what it sounds like, since you're desperate enough to ask _me_, the opposing side, to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you notice that racists are universally decried as stupid hateful a holes? Why do you think that is? LOL and Stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see _you're_ decrying them as stupid hateful a holes. Given that you're a knuckle-dragging moron, as decisively proven by your inability to post anything more than "google it" and a link to a page not found error while trying to prove something supposedly "all scientists and intelligent people have been saying for the last 70 years," and given the fact that substantial contrary evidence has been previously provided, I'd say the reason is: you're a clueless idiot repeating liberal lies because you're too stupid to think critically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how far out in the country are you? Here we have more cows than people and 73% Trump voters and I'd say about that many racist who never really seen a black person...
Click to expand...

I wasn't claiming to have knowledge of "country" people. I'm claiming to have knowledge of you based on what you said.


----------

